# Harry Potter- Wizarding World FAQ



## ChrisFL

*Official Website*

http://www.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/​
*When is the Wizarding World of Harry Potter opening?*

Officially on June 18th, 2010​
*Are there going to be soft openings before then?*

Most likely, yes, however they will most likely not be scheduled at all, because soft openings are usually never announced, and especially with new things, problems can arise at any time, as they work out the kinks.​*
Is the Wizarding World of Harry Potter a brand new theme park?*

No, The Wizarding World is a new themed land located within the Islands of Adventure theme park. It replaced portions of the Lost Continent land.​
*Will we need to pay separate admission to get in? Is there a separate gate for it?*

No, and no. General admission to Islands of Adventure and the main gate are all you need to see the Wizarding World​
*Are there a lot of new attractions?*
Here is the official list of attractions:

*The Flying Hippogriff* - A smaller, kid-friendly coaster right near Hagrid's Hut. (This was formerly the Flying Unicorn rollercoaster)



*Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey (minimum height requirement is 48")*- Thought by many to be the new, state of the art attraction for theme park rides anywhere, this dark ride will be on a Kuka Robotic Arm lifting passengers on a moveable, swinging, rotating arm capable of many movements never seen before on this scale. It is not a rollercoaster track, however there may be fast, sudden movements and will probably have all of the warnings normally associated with intense thrill ries.

In addition, the entire queue will be a tour of hogwart's castle and it's expected you will be able to walk through the full castle without taking part in the ride itself, if you so choose.​
In addition to those rides, the shops and restaurants will also be unique attractions unto themselves:​
Hogwart's Express will be at the entrance to Hogsmeade
The Three Broomstics restaurant (Where you can order Butterbeer)
The Hog's Head (where they will serve alcohol!)
The Owlery
Honeyduke's
Dervish and Banges
Filch's Emporium of Confiscated Goods
Zonko's
Ollivander's (where you can get your own wand)​
*Will there be walk-around characters from the stories (Harry, Ron, Hermione, etc.)?*

No, per J.K. Rowling's personal request, there will be no "walk-around" look-alikes of the main main characters, however in the Forbidden Journey, you will see Dumbledore, and Harry, Ron and Hermione, as if they were really there. Also, there will be some secondary "student" characters walking around the Wizarding World.​
*
Random Notes:*
There will be a butterbeer cart outside as well. Butterbeer is a non-alcoholic drink.
The Three Broomsticks restaurant and The Hog's Head replaced the Enchanted Oak Tavern and Alchemy Bar​
At Ollivander's, you will be able choose your wand (or let the wand choose you) and you may choose to purchase your wand.​
more to come....


----------



## damo

Hotel express passes will only be honored once per day on the Forbidden Journey.  TM's will scan your hotel key to regulate usage.

At this time it is unclear if the purchased express passes will be honored at all on the Forbidden Journey.


----------



## ChrisFL

well go ahead and post what you know and I'll update the original post with the info...I don't know all of the details of everything myself yet


----------



## Don Pacho

People have asked for the minimum height to ride _Forbidden Journey_

48"






Uploaded with ImageShack.us



.


----------



## the Dark Marauder

There will NOT be a walk-about Harry, Ron, Hermione, Malfoy, Hagrid, etc.


----------



## donaldduck352

*A home for all the questions!!*


----------



## lachica

The walk-around characters from the stories are not the main characters but they have students dressed in uniforms - as in the case of Ellen's show where they featured Beauxbatons students performing.


----------



## ChrisFL

lachica said:


> The walk-around characters from the stories are not the main characters but they have students dressed in uniforms - as in the case of Ellen's show where they featured Beauxbatons students performing.



D'oh! You're right...I'll have to clarify that


----------



## Disneyhappy

damo said:


> Hotel express passes will only be honored once per day on the Forbidden Journey.  TM's will scan your hotel key to regulate usage.
> 
> At this time it is unclear if the purchased express passes will be honored at all on the Forbidden Journey.



At this time it is unclear if the purchased express passes will be honored at all on the Forbidden Journey.[/QUOTE]

This is what I was told when I booked our July trip a month ago. This morning, I called to book our October trip. The TM told me there will not be express pass for Forbidden Journey. I told the TM that a month ago I was told the onsite guests would be allowed one express per day for FJ. She read from a script that there will be no express for FJ. She stated that express is not set up but it may be by October. Has anyone else booked lately and what were you told?


----------



## swwake

Disneyhappy said:


> At this time it is unclear if the purchased express passes will be honored at all on the Forbidden Journey.
> This is what I was told when I booked our July trip a month ago. This morning, I called to book our October trip. The TM told me there will not be express pass for Forbidden Journey. I told the TM that a month ago I was told the onsite guests would be allowed one express per day for FJ. She read from a script that there will be no express for FJ. She stated that express is not set up but it may be by October. Has anyone else booked lately and what were you told?


One of the articles released around March 26th stated that FJ is not set up for Express, as the queue is a large part of the hour-long experience.  As a hotel guest in September, I do not anticipate being able to Express FJ.  We will just work our plans around that and use the Express to save time on other rides, meaning more time for FJ!


----------



## Metro West

Disneyhappy said:


> This is what I was told when I booked our July trip a month ago. This morning, I called to book our October trip. The TM told me there will not be express pass for Forbidden Journey. I told the TM that a month ago I was told the onsite guests would be allowed one express per day for FJ. She read from a script that there will be no express for FJ. She stated that express is not set up but it may be by October. Has anyone else booked lately and what were you told?


 What you were told isn't wrong...there won't be Express access in the true sense of the word. You will have a special line hotel guests will use...kind of like Express but it's just a separate line from the standby line. This attraction is going to take almost an hour...according to everything I've heard and seen so Express is not practical...at least at this point.

Bottom line is...hotel guests will show their hotel cards to access the Forbidden Journey but it's not really Express...just a special line.


----------



## damo

According to http://www.mtv.ca/moviehead/article.jhtml?id=25349

Guests will enter through the dungeon level of the park, where they will walk through in either the express, singles or regular line. The express line will miss out on the majority of the tour of Hogwarts.

Express guests will have skipped all the previous rooms and end up in the office after walking from the dungeons through a different portrait gallery.


----------



## Don Pacho

ChrisFL said:


> The Three Broomstics restaurant (Where you can order Butterbeer)






Butterbeer, *a non-alcoholic drink*, can be ordered at the cart outside on the street as well








.


----------



## KimRaye

donaldduck352 said:


> *A home for all the questions!!*



Love it!!


----------



## Disneyhappy

Metro West said:


> What you were told isn't wrong...there won't be Express access in the true sense of the word. You will have a special line hotel guests will use...kind of like Express but it's just a separate line from the standby line. This attraction is going to take almost an hour...according to everything I've heard and seen so Express is not practical...at least at this point.
> 
> Bottom line is...hotel guests will show their hotel cards to access the Forbidden Journey but it's not really Express...just a special line.



Thanks for clarifying.   I hope the TM just had it wrong because for our July trip I was told hotel guests had one per day and yesterday the TM denied that was true for our October trip. If not, I'm sure the lines will be minimal during the one hour early park opening for park guests. Can't wait!


----------



## heidi8

Do you want the menu for the Three Broomsticks? 

    * Rotisserie-smoked chicken
    * Chargrilled ribs
    * Turkey legs
    * Fish and chips
    * Shepherd's pie
    * Cornish pasties
    * Potato leek soup
    * Split pea soup
    * Ham soup


Childrens' Menu

    * Chicken fingers
    * Macaroni and cheese
    * Fish and chips
    * Turkey leg

Great Feast for parties larger than four people.

Guests share trays of:

    * Rotisserie chicken
    * Ribs
    * Roasted vegetables
    * Potatoes
    * Corn on the cob

Desserts

    * Strawberry peanut butter ice cream
    * Deep-dish apple pie
    * Chocolate-berry trifle

Drinks

    * Butterbeer 
    * Frozen Butterbeer
    * Pumpkin Juice
    * Scottish ale called Hog's Head Brew (ONLY at the Hog's Head, not the Three Broomsticks itself)


Not sure yet where the Cauldron Cakes will be sold/served, but they are _delicious_


(And if you want to mention special events at the WWoHP, the fan-conference group HPEF (of which I am a part) is having a special event in the WWoHP on July 16 after the park closes; details and ticket prices are still to come, but info will be posted at http://www.infinitus2010.org )


----------



## TwingleMum

I was told this morning when I booked our July trip that there is no FOTL or express access for the Forbidden Journey. No one will get any "cutting " privledges. But from what I read you don't want to miss the line. It seems like the line is a big part of the experience and not to be missed. We booked to stay on property.


----------



## TwingleMum

heidi8 said:


> Do you want the menu for the Three Broomsticks?
> 
> * Rotisserie-smoked chicken
> * Chargrilled ribs
> * Turkey legs
> * Fish and chips
> * Shepherd's pie
> * Cornish pasties
> * Potato leek soup
> * Split pea soup
> * Ham soup
> 
> 
> Childrens' Menu
> 
> * Chicken fingers
> * Macaroni and cheese
> * Fish and chips
> * Turkey leg
> 
> Great Feast for parties larger than four people.
> 
> Guests share trays of:
> 
> * Rotisserie chicken
> * Ribs
> * Roasted vegetables
> * Potatoes
> * Corn on the cob
> 
> Desserts
> 
> * Strawberry peanut butter ice cream
> * Deep-dish apple pie
> * Chocolate-berry trifle
> 
> Drinks
> 
> * Butterbeer
> * Frozen Butterbeer
> * Pumpkin Juice
> * Scottish ale called Hog's Head Brew (ONLY at the Hog's Head, not the Three Broomsticks itself)
> 
> 
> Not sure yet where the Cauldron Cakes will be sold/served, but they are _delicious_
> 
> 
> (And if you want to mention special events at the WWoHP, the fan-conference group HPEF (of which I am a part) is having a special event in the WWoHP on July 16 after the park closes; details and ticket prices are still to come, but info will be posted at http://www.infinitus2010.org )



Do you have the menu for Breakfast???


----------



## KimRaye

heidi8 said:


> Desserts
> 
> * Strawberry peanut butter ice cream


Why does that NOT sound good???


----------



## glocon

I think there will be some magical way to make strawberry peanutbutter ice-cream taste delicioius!  For sure I will try it!


----------



## 52plan4

If they begin doing soft openings, where is the entrance located that they would bring guests in? We at least have to check it out while we are there!


----------



## damo

52plan4 said:


> If they begin doing soft openings, where is the entrance located that they would bring guests in? We at least have to check it out while we are there!



The park basically goes in one big circle.  If it is open you will be led straight to the entrance because almost everyone will be going there.  Don't worry, you won't miss it.


----------



## Don Pacho

damo said:


> The park basically goes in one big circle.  If it is open you will be led straight to the entrance because almost everyone will be going there.  Don't worry, you won't miss it.




And probably they will remove the temporately wood bridge once the WWofHP opens and they might re-open the Skipper's Tours (I've forgot the real name) so people don't have to walk all the way to the HP "island".


----------



## donaldduck352

Don Pacho said:


> And probably they will remove the temporately wood bridge once the WWofHP opens and they might re-open the Skipper's Tours (I've forgot the real name) so people don't have to walk all the way to the HP "island".



*How long ago has that been,the Skipper's Tour that is?I never paid attention to it before but remember the boat crossing the lagoon but can't remember how long ago thats been.*


----------



## xApril

donaldduck352 said:


> *How long ago has that been,the Skipper's Tour that is?I never paid attention to it before but remember the boat crossing the lagoon but can't remember how long ago thats been.*


According to wikipedia (so it may not be the most accurate, but hopefully it is):
Island Skipper Tours (1999-2002), a transportation service using one of three uniquely-themed water taxis to shuttle passengers between Port of Entry, Jurassic Park and Toon Lagoon.

I very briefly remember seeing boats go across since I was younger at the time. I used to think it was Jurassic Park.


----------



## MyMuse

I'm planning my trip to FL now & I definitely want to include Wizard World. I know it is still too early to really know info, but the planner in me wants to make sure I do everything right! 

Thank you so much for this thread! I'm not going to be staying on-site (either Disney or Universal), so I hope to find tips that it will be stress-free. 

Does anyone know if these restaraunts will be doing reservations or is it s counter service type thing? If it does, is it 180 days in advance like Disney?

Finally, (yes, I know, I will shut up after this...) is it fair to say that I can do Islands of Adventure (basically Wizard World) in one day? 

I haven't been to Universal since the opening of the Simpsons ride, so I need to read the Universal threads to get up to speed. 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Metro West

MyMuse said:


> Does anyone know if these restaraunts will be doing reservations or is it s counter service type thing? If it does, is it 180 days in advance like Disney?
> 
> Finally, (yes, I know, I will shut up after this...) is it fair to say that I can do Islands of Adventure (basically Wizard World) in one day?


 Are you talking about the restaurants at Universal in general or just WWoHP? I would imagine the restaurants inside WWoHP will only be counter service and the other places throughout the parks will not change. You can not make reservations that early like at Disney. Most won't go over 30 days out...it all depends on where you're thinking of going.

You could do IOA in a single day knowing you're going to be spending a lot of time in line at WWoHP. I'll be curious to see how the rest of the park will be in terms of lines.


----------



## MyMuse

Metro West said:


> Are you talking about the restaurants at Universal in general or just WWoHP? I would imagine the restaurants inside WWoHP will only be counter service and the other places throughout the parks will not change. You can not make reservations that early like at Disney. Most won't go over 30 days out...it all depends on where you're thinking of going.
> 
> You could do IOA in a single day knowing you're going to be spending a lot of time in line at WWoHP. I'll be curious to see how the rest of the park will be in terms of lines.




Basically WWoHP, but I'm going to check out the rest of the place too. I thought there were going to be sit-down restaraunts at WWoHP? Ahhh...30 days out. That's good! I do miss the 90 days Disney had. 

I have to see what kinds of rides I can take in WWoHP. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Metro West

MyMuse said:


> Basically WWoHP, but I'm going to check out the rest of the place too. I thought there were going to be sit-down restaraunts at WWoHP? Ahhh...30 days out. That's good! I do miss the 90 days Disney had.


 It's still sketchy as to what exactly will be at WWoHP in terms of restaurants but I would imagine counter service will be the majority.


----------



## MyMuse

Metro West said:


> It's still sketchy as to what exactly will be at WWoHP in terms of restaurants but I would imagine counter service will be the majority.



Ok, gotcha. In my head, Three Broomsticks was a sit-down. 

in any which case, I'm going to be reviewing more and getting myself up to speed as soon as my ADRs for Disney portion are done.


----------



## Will20

The Three Broomsticks will be the only "full service" restaurant in WWoHP

The Hogs Head is a more pub-like setting that will offer additional drinks and snacks

also Honeydukes sweetshop although tech. a store will have plenty of famous candy from the HP series, both book and film. 

There will also be Butterbeer carts stationed along Hogsmeade village.


----------



## kimmar067

KimRaye said:


> Why does that NOT sound good???



....I think that does sounds good - I eat peanutbutter and strawberry jam sandwiches all the time!


----------



## KimRaye

kimmar067 said:


> ....I think that does sounds good - I eat peanutbutter and strawberry jam sandwiches all the time!


But not ice cream!


----------



## universalfan

A little something new:

http://media.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/

Not much though.


----------



## bubba's mom

Don Pacho said:


> And probably they will remove the temporately wood bridge once the WWofHP opens and they might re-open the Skipper's Tours (I've forgot the real name) so people don't have to walk all the way to the HP "island".



If they were smart, they wouldn't use the boat on the lagoon.  They would WANT people to walk around the park... =spend more $. 



Will20 said:


> The Three Broomsticks will be the only "full service" restaurant in WWoHP



"Full service" doesn't necessarily mean "sit-down"....it could still be counter service and go find a seat to sit...which, is going to be my guess.


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

So let me see if this is right, there are only 3 rides?  And 2 of them are pretty intense rides?  Is there a fantasy type ride with all kinds of cool special effect type things?    That's what I was hoping for for Harry Potter.  Are the rides similar I wonder to the level of The Mummy?  I was hoping for a more elaborate fantasy version of an ET type ride, something all could do.


----------



## ChrisFL

tinkerdorabelle said:


> So let me see if this is right, there are only 3 rides?  And 2 of them are pretty intense rides?  Is there a fantasy type ride with all kinds of cool special effect type things?    That's what I was hoping for for Harry Potter.  Are the rides similar I wonder to the level of The Mummy?  I was hoping for a more elaborate fantasy version of an ET type ride, something all could do.



Correct, there are 3 rides (well 4 if you count Dragon Challenge as 2 rollercoasters). 

From what we know so far, The Forbidden Journey ride will be pretty intense, probably not comparable to the Mummy since it's a completely different ride system than ANYTHING that's been done before.


----------



## MyMuse

"Full service" doesn't necessarily mean "sit-down"....it could still be counter service and go find a seat to sit...which, is going to be my guess.
[/QUOTE]

Right. To me, full-service/table service  equals reservation needed. If this is counter-service, then I'll just time myself correctly, so I'm not waiting forever and a day for food. I'm hoping my October, things will not be so crazy hectic as the opening months are bound to be.


----------



## daf

tinkerdorabelle said:


> So let me see if this is right, there are only 3 rides?  And 2 of them are pretty intense rides?  Is there a fantasy type ride with all kinds of cool special effect type things?    That's what I was hoping for for Harry Potter.  Are the rides similar I wonder to the level of The Mummy?  I was hoping for a more elaborate fantasy version of an ET type ride, something all could do.



I was also really disappointed to hear there aren't any milder rides. I love Harry Potter and I don't like intense rides. 
I'd really hate waiting for my guy while he's experiencing the wizarding world all by himself . 
To me even the ex-unicorn-kind-of-ride can cause nausea. 
I wish they did something like E.T. (which I LOVE) or even something like the spiderman ride.


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

bubba's mom said:


> If they were smart, they wouldn't use the boat on the lagoon.  They would WANT people to walk around the park... =spend more $.
> 
> 
> 
> "Full service" doesn't necessarily mean "sit-down"....it could still be counter service and go find a seat to sit...which, is going to be my guess.


Where does it say that it's counter service?  I'm confused.    I'm pretty sure that it isn't given the menu. What about the Pub in the back too?


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

MrBryan said:


> They wont be serving breakfast
> 
> The breakfast deal you read about is for the hotel package only, it will be catered.


 Are you sure about that?  I'm pretty sure they are serving breakfast.


----------



## bubba's mom

MaleficentandGoons said:


> Where does it say that it's counter service?  I'm confused.    I'm pretty sure that it isn't given the menu. What about the Pub in the back too?



This is what the menu for The Enchanted Oak was: 

http://allears.net/uni/menu/men_eo.htm

There is as much selection there as the Three Broomsticks will probably have.

It's set up the same so far...even seating outside.

Most of the parks are CS and with the volume of people expected, CS moves people thru quicker.   There has been much discussion and most think it will be CS.  If you want TS, Mythos is just down the next land. 

This will be our 5th year going to UO, and I will bet that it will be CS.

Most TS is at CW.

As for the pub...that used to be inside (where you would sit & eat)...Alchemy Bar.  I wouldn't be surprised if they did the same thing and put the bar in Three Broomsticks.  It was always convenient to get some beverages on the way out of DD (now DC).


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

daf said:


> I was also really disappointed to hear there aren't any milder rides. I love Harry Potter and I don't like intense rides.
> I'd really hate waiting for my guy while he's experiencing the wizarding world all by himself .
> To me even the ex-unicorn-kind-of-ride can cause nausea.
> I wish they did something like E.T. (which I LOVE) or even something like the spiderman ride.



I know ET like ride would be AWESOME.  I LOVE ET.  That's what I was hoping for.  ;o)   And I agree also with that ex unicorn ride, that wasn't that mild for a kiddy ride either.  Maybe one will be tho, we can wish!


----------



## glocon

How cool would it be if they put the Durmstrang ship in the lagoon?


----------



## MAYNARDS99

I've noted on the Universal website, that on-site hotel "vacation packages" include early park admission.  One hour before posted opening time.

Does anyone know how they will be able to tell if you have a "vacation package" or an on-site room only reservation?


----------



## TwingleMum

When I made my ressie the agent told me that we would be entitled to early admission.


----------



## bubba's mom

MAYNARDS99 said:


> I've noted on the Universal website, that on-site hotel "vacation packages" include early park admission.  One hour before posted opening time.
> 
> Does anyone know how they will be able to tell if you have a "vacation package" or an on-site room only reservation?



They won't know.  

Because of the FJ being popular, hotel guests can only use their fotl express key one time a day.  To compensate (i think), they are giving resort guests 1 hr early entrance to the park.  So, I'm guessing you either show your roomkey, or something they are going to give you for booking a package (if not staying onsite).


----------



## Fryan08

Does anyone know if the Three Broomsricks is going to be part of the Meal Deal that Universal has?  

Thanks!!


----------



## Metro West

Fryan08 said:


> Does anyone know if the Three Broomsricks is going to be part of the Meal Deal that Universal has?
> 
> Thanks!!


 Probably not...no time soon anyway.


----------



## bubba's mom

I would think not also.

Because of the menu and popularity....

All the places participating in MD seem to have same sort of menu offerings.  I don't think burgers are an option at Three Brooms?


----------



## diskids2

Sorry...I'm confused...what else is new!

We will be staying onsite, RPR.  I did not book a package.  I have annual passes and I have a room only reservation.  Can I get into the park one hour early?


----------



## bubba's mom

diskids2 said:


> Sorry...I'm confused...what else is new!
> 
> We will be staying onsite, RPR.  I did not book a package.  I have annual passes and I have a room only reservation.  Can I get into the park one hour early?



That is our situation also.

Book room only as we have APs.

(2 yrs ago they let AP holders in an hour early.)

Some are saying 1/2 hr, some say 1hr.

We don't go till mid July, so I will sit and wait n see what others say.

You would think the hotels would have their info straight? 

Either way....even 1/2 hr is better than nothing.


----------



## Don Pacho

diskids2 said:


> Sorry...I'm confused...what else is new!
> 
> We will be staying onsite, RPR.  I did not book a package.  I have annual passes and I have a room only reservation.  Can I get into the park one hour early?



Of course. All you have to show is your room key (electronic card).
plus the park ticket unless is already added to your card like in WDW.


----------



## CTFamilyCruisers

Question from a first timer here.  We are going in August and booked on site with the HP package.  We get 2 days in the parks (one park per day).  Our package includes early admission to WWoHP and Three Broomsticks Breakfast.  If normal park opening is at 9, do we get in at 8?  I made 8:30 reservations for Three Broomsticks, incorrectly assuming we would get FOTLA for HP attractions.  What is the right way to do this?  I assume I should push the breakfast back to one of the later times so we can do WWoHP first, then Three Broomsticsk then the rest of IOA with FOTLA, right?  Or am I way off base?


----------



## yaytezIOA

I think you will be able to get into the area at 8, and you'll have the chance to ride before your breakfast. 
Other things people may want to know if you plan on going the 18th.


----------



## derekburgan

yaytezIOA said:


> I think you will be able to get into the area at 8, and you'll have the chance to ride before your breakfast.
> Other things people may want to know if you plan on going the 18th.



That's an interesting read (the link). Some good discussion points, and some ridiculous and almost condescending ones as well.  Even the most cynical Debbie Downer is stretching to warn people about long lines. I was surprised there wasn't a section faulting the June 18th opening date by warning people that Florida has a tendency to be hot in the summer.

And implying that the changing price cost of the Express pass is "gouging" in the same theme park industry in which restaurants at Disney raise their prices "due to guest demand" on heavier traffic periods? That's a bit much.


----------



## yaytezIOA

derekburgan said:


> That's an interesting read (the link). Some good discussion points, and some ridiculous and almost condescending ones as well.  Even the most cynical Debbie Downer is stretching to warn people about long lines. I was surprised there wasn't a section faulting the June 18th opening date by warning people that Florida has a tendency to be hot in the summer.
> 
> And implying that the changing price cost of the Express pass is "gouging" in the same theme park industry in which restaurants at Disney raise their prices "due to guest demand" on heavier traffic periods? That's a bit much.


I'm not trying to find fault in anything, it's just again based completely on rumors that have been heard here as well as other discussion boards and threads. The price issue is one that many people have in the theme park world, Disney, Universal, and even your regional theme parks. It's something that we accept and take as "part of theme park business" yet apply that to other things such as gas, and hurricane supplies in hurricane season and we call it gouging. 
You seem to be taking offense to the article, and it was clearly meant to inform not to offend, especially when we see so many people on these boards and others all over hoping to do things such as "meet the cast of Harry Potter" or see the "Harry Potter theme park". Cynical, hell yeah...condescending...not intended.


----------



## derekburgan

yaytezIOA said:


> I'm not trying to find fault in anything, it's just again based completely on rumors that have been heard here as well as other discussion boards and threads. The price issue is one that many people have in the theme park world, Disney, Universal, and even your regional theme parks. It's something that we accept and take as "part of theme park business" yet apply that to other things such as gas, and hurricane supplies in hurricane season and we call it gouging.
> You seem to be taking offense to the article, and it was clearly meant to inform not to offend, especially when we see so many people on these boards and others all over hoping to do things such as "meet the cast of Harry Potter" or see the "Harry Potter theme park". Cynical, hell yeah...condescending...not intended.



I enjoyed the article, I just found it very one-sided and looked at the worst of every situation without even a nod to "the counter point." I understand your point about the Express price fluctuations, but I think presented fairly, Disney fans would do anything for something like that to be available at the parks. And from what I can tell, using a Express pass on the Forbidden Journey would be a waste. It appears the insanely immersive environment of that ride is that the queue itself is part of the attraction. Disney seems to be fine with just throwing video games up to distract their captive audience, but Universal - it appears - has put together a ride in which the queue may be just as special as the ride itself.

Maybe theme park fans are so used to Disney phoning it in on ride queues that they don't understand just how good Universal is at it. And as good as Spider-man and The Mummy are, the environment and experience for the Forbidden Journey looks to blow them away. Using a fast pass on it would be like skipping to the final chapter of a great book. It's the journey to that point that makes the ending so great.


----------



## yaytezIOA

derekburgan said:


> I enjoyed the article, I just found it very one-sided and looked at the worst of every situation without even a nod to "the counter point." I understand your point about the Express price fluctuations, but I think presented fairly, Disney fans would do anything for something like that to be available at the parks. And from what I can tell, using a Express pass on the Forbidden Journey would be a waste. It appears the insanely immersive environment of that ride is that the queue itself is part of the attraction. Disney seems to be fine with just throwing video games up to distract their captive audience, but Universal - it appears - has put together a ride in which the queue may be just as special as the ride itself.
> 
> Maybe theme park fans are so used to Disney phoning it in on ride queues that they don't understand just how good Universal is at it. And as good as Spider-man and The Mummy are, the environment and experience for the Forbidden Journey looks to blow them away. Using a fast pass on it would be like skipping to the final chapter of a great book. It's the journey to that point that makes the ending so great.


While I agree and understand, there are plenty of people who, while they've never really experienced Universal queues and are used to disney phoning it in, they don't care. They don't want to wait in line. So therefore they will be disappointed.
And is it a bit one side? Sure, I can say that, because instead of focusing on the positives, we focused on the negatives of what people may have false pretenses on. The biggest being that Universal is selling this as a theme park, when in reality there are only three rides.


----------



## ChrisFL

Wow, that was a VERY harsh article and made a LOT of assumptions.

I think it needs to be looked at this way:

When was the last time Disney has opened an entire themed land based on a single "franchise" at WDW? 

I mean, after MGM studios opened, they didn't have much in the park and then they opened an attraction after a franchise that's arguably as popular when it opened as HP is now....Star Wars...and it was one single ride with a whole bunch of very cramped theming and exits to a gift shop.

Still, people weren't upset, they didn't walk out, they were happy to see the revolutionary, breakthrough attraction.

Universal is opening MUCH more than that and I think it's way too early to make assumptions about guest reaction, and I honestly think while yes, there will be some problems especially for the first few weeks, they'll get through them smoothly after that and be a great addition to IOA.


----------



## ChrisFL

After reading the article again, I think it's a blatant attempt to get some publicity for the site by having an extremely controversial article right before all of the hype of the opening.

There are so many points I could contest it's not even funny.


----------



## yaytezIOA

ChrisFL said:


> After reading the article again, I think it's a blatant attempt to get some publicity for the site by having an extremely controversial article right before all of the hype of the opening.
> 
> There are so many points I could contest it's not even funny.


Please contest it then. Again if you read it as close as you said you would see that it waswritten based off of rumors that have been posted here and other sites. And why do you find it so offensive?  It's not like I'm trying to stir up anti-universal sentiment. I'm showing the other side that is there.


----------



## glocon

WOW!  Angry, bitter- someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed.  Was that an article or an editorial opinion?  Doesn't change how exicited I am to go back to Universal, just makes me feel sorry for someone who seems to only see the negative side of things.


----------



## mjohnson96

yaytezIOA said:


> Again if you read it as close as you said you would see that it waswritten based off of rumors that have been posted here and other sites.



So you are bascially saying you did no research, that you plagiarized information posted by other people.  

If you are going to write an article, make sure that you can take the criticism as well as the praise.  

If you would have waited until after June 18th to write something like this then it would make sense to go back to rumors and identify which ones came true.....did people have a horrible experience, were hotel guests able to get in early or just those with a package.


----------



## ChrisFL

> Harry Potter and the Angry Tourists
> 
> The entire world is closely watching Universal Orlando. Something is lurking behind walls and in the trees of the Orlando theme park, something magical, something that the world is waiting to have revealed. Rumors are circulating,  like a Dementor around the eternal spot of happiness, that Universal is not ready to deal with what they have created and while the whole world is going to be watching, they are going to drop the ball and have a large crowd walking away from their parks in disappointment.



Although this paragraph has the term "rumors" based in it, the term seems glossed over and the article is stated as if this is an inevitable outcome, and no argument is made against that point.

The article starts out with the idea that "something magical" is waiting to be revealed, yet nothing is really said about the actual attraction being as forward thinking and state-of-the-art as they come. The attraction, by all accounts is going to be as unique and awe-inspiring as Spiderman when it first opened.

The rumors are circulating that they may not have as much capacity as they expect, but that won't turn people away, it hasn't turned people away from other Disney attractions (3 hour waits for Soarin') or Six Flags attractions (4 hour waits for Kingda Ka), and Harry Potter fans seem to be some of the most devoted in a long time. They've waited over a decade for a type of experience like this.



> A Theme Park Within a Theme Park
> 
> Ever since it's inception, Universal has billed the Wizarding World of Harry Potter as a "Theme Park within a Theme Park". While most of us who go to theme parks on a regular basis know this simply means a new section of the park, we have been inundated with questions about the "New Harry Potter theme park". Most of the people going for Harry Potter are not traditionally park folk. Sure they love the mouse, and they enjoy their regional amusement park, but they hardly live and breathe theme parks like a lot do. We have received questions from several readers, and newspapers(read here, here and here) asking all about the new theme park. "Where is the new theme park?" "What is the cost?" and "How many new rides will the new park have?" are all among the questions we've been getting. Universal has the world sold on the image of a whole big theme park filled to the brim with wizards and witches, dragons and butterbeer. The truth couldn't be further from that image.



A marketing ploy, to be sure, but if we're considering that people will be doing absolutely NO research before they arrive, then they will probably not enjoy themselves as much....just like people who fly to Disney during the week of Christmas, then complain they didn't get to see anything because you can't even move.

The media has taken the idea and ran with it. Universal may have shot themselves in the foot a bit by that percentage who will drive or fly down, show up at the gate and wonder why they can't buy a ticket to get into the Harry Potter Park, but people who actually do any in depth reading and understanding of things (as you're urging people to do in this article) would know better.

Again, Disney overhypes things all the time...most of their new attractions are hyped like their latest "E-Ticket" and they haven't come along with anything this size in a long time.



> The Wizarding World of Hary Potter(WWOHP) will be a new themed area that used to sit on another themed area. WWoHP sits on the site of the old Lost Continent area that Universal ripped apart to make room for this new area. The whole area is about a 1/4 mile long and you can walk through it in about two minutes...that is you COULD walk through it if the streets weren't going to be filled with people. The area will host three rides, only one of which is new. The other two are going to be existing rides that have be re-themed. The main attraction will be "Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey" which will be housed in a building underneath Hogwarts castle. The tagline "theme park within a theme park" has sold Harry Potter, but it has sold it as something it's not, and it may end up backfiring on the park.



Wow, this section is very cynical, I don't even know where to begin...

Universal decided to gamble big on Harry Potter because ever since its opening, IOA has failed to be marketed correctly and failed to attract the market that was expected. This means that most people who have visited will go again and gladly ride the "Dragon" coasters again and will be happy to see all of the other new stuff.

And those people who haven't seen it yet will be noticing a brand new experience...because let's face it, Universal really NEEDS those people and is targeting those people who haven't visited before. I think it's a reach to say that people who have been to IOA will feel "robbed" that they've rethemed 2 coasters when there's a lot more to do in the area. 



> Laws of Attraction
> 
> While we are on the subject of the attractions, let's go over what people will see when they arrive in the "theme park within a theme park". Universal boasts there will be several new shops and three new attractions. Three new attractions. Actually if you want to get technical about it, one new attraction and two rethemed coasters. Universal is hoping to lure over the mouse crowd with what is the biggest selling book series and one of the largest movie franchises of all time. It's actually working as Universal has been giving tours of the area and exclusive invites to Disney fansites. This gets the webmasters to talk highly of the new area and therefore get their readers excited about it. Traditionally a lot of the folks who love the mouse stay around the Magic Kingdom because of the "family friendly attractions that accomodate Pooh size guests". Very rarely do they step out of this comfort zone because for them, it's about things they can do as a
> family. With two coasters and a ride on a robot arm that swirls you around every which way, these people are going to go running with mouse ears firmly in hand back to the land of pixie dust.



A lot of information said here, but nothing of substance, Universal sent info to the Disney fansites, and those who went were excited about it. That's a plus. Sure, it may be nice to joke about the "pooh sized" guests at WDW, but somehow even with all of those people, some of the most popular rides at WDW are Everest, Rock 'n Roller Coaster, Tower of Terror, Dinosaur...those are intense rides. Sure, there will be some people disappointed, that is inevitable, but to pinpoint a certain population of "pooh sized" guests is not what Universal is doing...they're just getting as much exposure to the Orlando area as possible, not to mention a market of Harry Potter fanatics who may not have come to Orlando otherwise.

The Harry Potter series, while it is aimed at a younger audience is hardly nice fairy tales.



> And more to the rides, Hogwarts Castle is the centerpiece of the park. Many guests can be overheard saying "I can't wait to go inside that castle." Sure, it looks amazing, and after all the concept art shows you walking right through the front gates and into the courtyard of the castle. Reality of it is, it's just a shell sitting ontop of a larger building. Unlike the other Orlando Castle (Cinderellas Castle at Magic Kingdom) you will not be able to browse through it. The ride will empty out into a gift shop but like Cinderellas castle you won't be able to have dinner, browse swords or (for the super select) stay the night in the castle.



Hogwart's Castle may be a facade, but people going "inside" will not know the difference from everything I've seen. You may want to burst the bubble of everyone who's ever ventured into the Haunted Mansion for the past 40 years also...it's also a facade. The actual ride building is the huge structure behind it.

It's interesting to have such knowledge of the inner workings of the attraction, when some of it still isn't complete...everyone who has seen parts of the inside of the castle (sorry, the fake inniards of the fake castle) seemed very impressed, and wowed by the things like moving portraits they didn't expect to be so true to the movies.



> Dragons Challenge and Flight of the Hippogriff are rethemes of existing rides. From what we've seen they've taken and somewhat improved upon Flying Unicorn, going from just a stable with a box and some speakers to a full blown hut with all kinds of magical creatures inside. dragons, however, is a different story. From what we've seen of the new "dragons Challenge" they've taken all the skulls, melted nights, spiderwebs and frozen horses out of it. We are told that it will be appropriate to the ride, but somehow I doubt that. The queue line for Dueling dragons made you sad that you were going to ride a coaster instead of a living breathing dragon.



Yes, we get it already, 2 rides are re-themes of existing attractions..ok

Its quite interesting to refer to the Flying Unicorn like that....there was a LOT of theming to that stable with a box and speakers...but I digress. We don't know what Universal fully has up their sleeves for the Dragon's Challenge queue yet, but I'm sure they will be able to theme it appropriately. I'm still not sure what led to the expectation that Universal is going to seriously mis-calculate this massive gamble on their part, and not theme the queue properly for Dragon Challenge when we've already seen how impressive parts of the Forbidden Journey queue are.

Do you expect to see a line where you can cross and say "yep, that's where the budget ran out"?



> The shops, well, we've seen this area before and the shops look to be a bit on the crowded together side. We've heard that most of the shops are going to be interactive, and that means a lot of people standing around trying to wait for things to happen. The wand shop will be the most cramped with tons of people trying to let their "wands choose the wizard" to the tune of $30(ish) to upwards around $100 dollars. This interactive experience is said to be an intimate one, so expect the lines for this to be huge. While we're on the subject of lines.



I agree, I think the shops do look smaller than they should be, and there will probably be crowding issues during busy times....BUT I haven't been in them yet to know for sure.

I do think the initial summer months will be quite overcapacity, but I also think that most people going to see the hyped up land will be expecting it also.




> Express and Discounts
> 
> This part has been 100% confirmed with the hotel reservations line. Prior to this article I did call the hotel line to ask what the prices were, and more specifically about the Express situation, doesn't mean exactly this is what they'll do but this is what they are being told to say for now. Universal Orlando has their version of Disney's "Fastpass" system which allows you to skip the lines and gain entry through your own special entrance. Unlike Disney's system, you have no time frame that you have to do this in. Also unlike Disney's system, this is not free. You have to pay for the "privilege" of not waiting in line. You also only get to use it once per ride. The price ranges depending on how busy it is expected to be with prices starting at $20 for the slow days to as much as $50 on the busy days. You call it price gouging, Universal calls it supply and demand. Here's where the staying at the hotels has their advantage. If you stay at one of the
> three onsite hotels your room key acts as an unlimited Express Pass. While on the phone, I asked about the Wizarding World attractions and I was informed "you're going to be able to use your express on two attractions, not on Forbidden Journey". Not Forbidden Journey? That will be the one attraction everyone is staying on site to see. Let's face it, you have a bunch of shops and two coasters that have been rethemed, and you're not letting your paying customers use their "privilege" for your most anticipated ride? Wow.



The Express Pass system isn't new and hasn't been rolled out specially for the Wizarding World. 

The issue of charging for an Express Pass is a separate argument in my mind and does not change just because there's now an extra land open at IOA.

The other thing to note is that the Forbidden Journey attraction is going to be a full experience within the queue, so having a fastpass would allow people to just go on the ride, but shouldn't we be expecting more of that, from any "top" attraction, that the experience should begin in the queue and be an integral part of the experience. Often it's been noted that people who are able to use fastpass or express pass exclusively can miss out on key elements of the story.

In this case there is a fundamental struggle between the creative people who run the Imagineering or Universal Creative departments, and the marketing types who want to give people perks. Don't forget, the reason that Disney offers the Fastpass is so people would have more time to buy souvenirs at their gift shops everywhere. Yes, I think after the attraction has been open for a while, they will change the rules so express pass will be available for it, and by that time, people will have seen the "full experience" and can choose to do just the ride itself.





> That's not where it ends either. Upon further asking we were told that Passholder and Florida resident rates were not available for the time of grand opening either. Even more, we have heard rumors that if you are a passholder (or thinking about becoming one) you will not receive a discount on anything within in the Wizarding World. No 10% off on wands, Butterbeer or chocolate frogs for you. Like Disney, Universal seems to be shrinking the amount of items they offer discounts for.



Ok, they aren't discounting things when it first opens, I'd still opt to take a wait and see approach. Besides, they may be hedging their bets on crowds and capacities and hoping that the AP holders will want to wait until later in the year to visit.



> Grand Opening Closed
> 
> While on the phone with the hotel reservations line, we learned that Royal Pacific was sold out and Hard Rock was close to selling out on the 17th of June, and they expected the same for the 18th as well. The whole world will be watching and many of them will be in the park trying to get a glimpse at all of the celebrities and have a first ride on the new attraction. There's just one problem. We've heard that while there will be a grand opening celebration, the general public will not be allowed into the Wizarding World to view it. Only select members of the media including a few websites were invited and will have the chance to rub elbows with the entire cast of all the films, and the area will also be closed for most of the day if not all day. If you stop and think about it, this makes a lot of sense as there will be so many people in that area that you're not going to be able to breathe let alone ride anything, watch any of the shows or talk to any of
> the VIPs. Try again on the 19th.
> 
> I know what you're thinking, "Universal couldn't do that, so many people will be disappointed!"
> 
> They can, and most likely will. Case in point, they started selling Grand Opening Weekend packages for the last weekend in May. Then the June 18th announcement came and no one gave word to the thousands of people who already purchased their packages, until of course one of the very select groups of media went through and one of them asked.
> 
> "Visitors who have purchased those will receive everything that was promised", Tom Schroder, head of PR at Universal has said in an article from the Orlando Sentinel.
> 
> But they were being sold as being "GRAND OPENING" packages. It doesn't really matter though, as long as they get what they are promised. If you think about it though, this is the first time the area will be open to the public. You know what they call that? Soft Openings. They will still have bugs and will try and work them out. Not something that is indicitave of a Grand Opening to me.



This is also not a unique thing to theme parks, there are often times where an attraction will be open long before the official "grand opening"...however that does not mean everything will be incomplete or not up to running condition before then, it's just the day when they've been able to bring all of the celebrities and media together for their big photo-op.


So, to make an assumption that anyone going before June 18th will be disappointed is just plain guessing. Are there reports of anything behind schedule? Catastrophic failures of ride mechanisms? Anything like that?



> We are not trying to discourage you from going to the park or to avoid it altogether. We are just trying to inform everyone who has been taken in by the hype of the whole grand event to what you may expect. At this point these are just rumors and could possibly be simply that, but too many times parks have done things like this. In fact we've tried to allow Universal a chance to either confirm or deny and clear up these rumors, but our queries have gone unanswered.



I think this is the most hilarious part...Here's all of the unconfirmed reasons why the opening is going to completely suck for everyone involved, but we don't want to discourage you from going.



> Regardless the full Wizarding World Of Harry Potter is scheduled to start daily operations on June 19th, aside from the huge Grand Opening.



So, basically this editorial contains a lot of what-ifs taken to the most extreme degree, and other than the first half of the first paragraph, nowhere is there anything postive about the new land.


----------



## Jason71

While I don't agree with every point Erik makes (I have no problem with the three rides all being thrill rides, assuming you even consider Flying Unicorn a "thrill" ride--the target audience for HP is at least 8+), he makes a couple good points.

The crowds will be insane.  I heard a month or two ago there were plans for switchbacks outside the stores, and I heard another TM compare the stores to those at the UK pavillion in EPCOT.  Crowds and 2 hour lines for rides are typical in Orlando--I'm not sure guests are ready to wait 45 minutes just to go in a candy store or browse a T-shirt shop.  This is a new definition of "crowded" and I don't know that Universal is ready to handle it.

As for the Express Pass, sure, it's gouging, but it's been done for HHN so long I don't even notice anymore.  (A peak weekend XP for HHN will set you back the cost of another ticket.)  But doing away with the AP discount just seems chintzy.  Granted, Disney doesn't offer any sort of discount except when the economy tanks, but it just seems very petty and cheap on Uni's part.

Not directly on point, but throwing it out there for discussion...did Disney have the right idea back when they thought they had the rights?  Would HP have worked better as a "botique" park with more interaction and fewer guests per day?


----------



## Colleendoll

ChrisFL said:


> So, to make an assumption that anyone going before June 18th will be disappointed is just plain guessing. Are there reports of anything behind schedule? Catastrophic failures of ride mechanisms? Anything like that?
> 
> I think this is the most hilarious part...Here's all of the unconfirmed reasons why the opening is going to completely suck for everyone involved, but we don't want to discourage you from going.
> 
> So, basically this editorial contains a lot of what-ifs taken to the most extreme degree, and other than the first half of the first paragraph, nowhere is there anything postive about the new land.



In my line of work there are delays, I schedule construction of all types.  There are always contract dates and financial penalties for missing those dates.  It doesn't always mean the company will finish with out finacial penalties but it usually means an opening or grand ceremony with events will take place on the published date.  

Keeping that in mind I booked a condo and a full week in June for my three children's birthdays thinking the date of May 28th was the opening day.  I am in no way linked to the WWOHP construction but as I said I am familiar with scheduling construction.  Some unexpected engineering, manufacturing and availability of mateirals can play a huge part in delays.  

A catastrophic delay would be that my children will be in the park but not able to ride the rides and experience the entire WWOHP for the limited time we are in Florida.  

Yes, there are people who have booked packages and have not been informed of anything other than they will be given park tickets to come back another day.  Sorry, but not everyone who wants to bring their family to the park can afford to make travel arrangements at another time.  I am scared to death the opening will be a half opening and my children will miss out on their one and only birthday present!  We skipped presents and everything so far because they understand we are going to WWOHP and looking at the Map every evening now that the birthdays are coming.  I have already spent around $3,000 for this vacation and there is no way in this economy that I can pay for travel, lodging and pet care again later this year.  Not to mention my children are in school and a trip to an amusement park during low season would not be an excused absence.  The penalty here is $300 per day plus retention in the same grade.

I didn't receive any sort of communication of the Grand Opening date.  I just happened to be at a Girl Scout event when another mother said "Oh, that's right you won't be here since you will be in Florida.  Did you hear?  The Grand Opening date is now June 18th."  My heart just about stopped.  I had no communications.  I had absolutely no idea!  $3,000 for birthdays and I had no idea!  I was floored!

When I called Universal to make sure we could still use our park tickets, meal deals, sipper cups, etc. There was no appology for not letting me know.  The very first email I ever received regarding the WWOHP was May 10th.  I have signed up for every email update they have on the web site.  When I opened the email today I signed up again.  When I went through the map I signed up.  When I made my reservations I signed up.  We have half a week to sit and wait until the opening day.

The guy who took my call did thank me for making plans that were after the May 28th date.  He was really relieved to hear that he didn't have to make amends or appolgies for another miss.  Keep in mind the person you talk to on the phone is not your enemy.  They only know what they are told and really do not make enough money to hear you yell, scream or use profanity.  They don't have any control over when things happen or don't happen.  If you have a real beef with your trip explain it calmly to the person on the phone then write a letter.  Send the letter via email or snail mail a few days after you have read it and thought about how you sound and would it really accomplish your goal?

I did not read this out dated article as discouraging customers but as a heads up to the general public.  Sure some of it sounded as though they wanted you to skip the experience but come on.  Did anyone really cancel their plans because of this article?  I didn't even read it until today and it was old news.  I read it to find out if there is anything else I need to know.  Being a planner and scheduler I need to know everything.  Still there are some things about our visit to Universal that are unknown.  I have never been to Universal before so I don't even know where to go for what.  I am not even sure about what the Meal Deal covers.  I do know it covers certain restaurants and you can only fill up your sipper cups at those locations. 

Why am I so concerned about the little details of the Meal Deal?  I thought I would be informed about the big things envolved with my vacation that revolves completely around WWOHP which I was not and that leads me to worry about the little things....


----------



## Colleendoll

Jason71 said:


> The crowds will be insane.  I heard a month or two ago there were plans for switchbacks outside the stores, and I heard another TM compare the stores to those at the UK pavillion in EPCOT.  Crowds and 2 hour lines for rides are typical in Orlando--I'm not sure guests are ready to wait 45 minutes just to go in a candy store or browse a T-shirt shop.  This is a new definition of "crowded" and I don't know that Universal is ready to handle it.
> 
> Not directly on point, but throwing it out there for discussion...did Disney have the right idea back when they thought they had the rights?  Would HP have worked better as a "botique" park with more interaction and fewer guests per day?



I worry about the crowds at the shops as this is a main attraction.  Even though my children and I have 2 maybe 3 days in the park (we have 4 day tickets but have to leave for home that Sunday) I don't think we will have an enjoyable trip through the shops.  I love taking pictures of everything we do as a family but I cannot imagine getting a real picture of us or anything we do in WWOHP.  I would hope for some space but think that part of the park will be totally compacted with guests.


----------



## Colleendoll

Fryan08 said:


> Does anyone know if the Three Broomsricks is going to be part of the Meal Deal that Universal has?
> 
> Thanks!!



We have the Meal Deal and I did ask about the Three Broomsticks.  The answer was No.  There will be no restaurants or vendors who participate in the Meal Deal or Sipper Cups in the WWOHP.  This means for each meal my family and I will have to leave the area and return after we finish.  It also means before re-entering the WWOHP we will need to fill up our Sipper Cups.


----------



## MrBryan

suposeddly there wont be soda at all in the WWoHP, but I guess they wont kick you out if you bring soda in from another land hah


----------



## Magpie

Colleendoll said:


> We have the Meal Deal and I did ask about the Three Broomsticks.  The answer was No.  There will be no restaurants or vendors who participate in the Meal Deal or Sipper Cups in the WWOHP.  This means for each meal my family and I will have to leave the area and return after we finish.  It also means before re-entering the WWOHP we will need to fill up our Sipper Cups.



To be fair, it's not like that's going to be a terribly long walk.


----------



## gerry45

I read that universal estimates the total wait and ride time for harry potter and the forbidden journey will take roughly an hour.

  I don`t imagine it will only take that long this summer but I wonder if an hour would be close in september ?


----------



## Colleendoll

MrBryan said:


> suposeddly there wont be soda at all in the WWoHP, but I guess they wont kick you out if you bring soda in from another land hah



Kick me out for soda huh?  Well, I doubt that on a hot summer day there will be anything but water in my sipper cup.  Of course I will try the Butterbeer and Pumpkin juice if I can stand in line that long


----------



## Magpie

Colleendoll said:


> Magpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it's not like that's going to be a terribly long walk.  [/QUOTE
> 
> So far the closest restaurant I have found is the Circus place in Cat in the Hat area.  Having never been to Universal I don't know how far apart things are but glad to hear you say it will be a short walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up Universal Studios on Google Street View (http://maps.google.com/).  You can zoom right in and virtually "walk" around the park.  It's all pretty close!
> 
> However, I'm wondering exactly what you're expecting from the Meal Deal?  It's only good at three restaurants in each park.  And the food selection is apparently pretty limited.  It's also only good during the hours the restaurants are open (they close half an hour before the park does).
> 
> Since we're going in December when the parks usually close at 6pm, we decided the Meal Deal was not worth the price.  I'd rather be able to check out some cool restaurants like Mythos, than be limited to just 3 counter service/ fast-food places.
Click to expand...


----------



## Metro West

gerry45 said:


> I read that universal estimates the total wait and ride time for harry potter and the forbidden journey will take roughly an hour.


 I don't think that's completely accurate. It will take an hour to go through the queue and the ride but not the actual wait time. The wait times will probably be closer to 2-3 hours...not including the estimate hour just to go through the queue.



Magpie said:


> So far the closest restaurant I have found is the Circus place in Cat in the Hat area.  Having never been to Universal I don't know how far apart things are but glad to hear you say it will be a short walk


 If you aren't doing the meal deal, the closest place to eat is Fire Eaters Grill...but it's not an actual restaurant. Mythos is the closest sit down restaurant from WWoHP. 

If you are doing the meal deal, you could choose between The Burger Digs in Jurassic Park or Circus McGurkus Cade Stoo-pendous at Seuss Landing.


----------



## Colleendoll

Magpie said:


> Colleendoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look up Universal Studios on Google Street View (http://maps.google.com/).  You can zoom right in and virtually "walk" around the park.  It's all pretty close!
> 
> However, I'm wondering exactly what you're expecting from the Meal Deal?  It's only good at three restaurants in each park.  And the food selection is apparently pretty limited.  It's also only good during the hours the restaurants are open (they close half an hour before the park does).
> 
> Since we're going in December when the parks usually close at 6pm, we decided the Meal Deal was not worth the price.  I'd rather be able to check out some cool restaurants like Mythos, than be limited to just 3 counter service/ fast-food places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While purchasing my tickets on the phone the guy mentioned the Meal Deal and it sounded good.  I have used this sort of thing in other places so I thought it would be similar.  I found out it isn't but it's already paid for now.  Lesson learned.  I am taking the kids to the Three Broomsticks if we can get in before we starve ha!  I have three children and they will love the junk food offered at the meal deal restaurants.  I am afraid it's going to be painful to my digestive system but hopefully they have salads or something light.  I am going to check out that map link.  Thanks you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Colleendoll

MrBryan said:


> Colleendoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the burger digs is the closest meal deal place to wizarding world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I will put that on my map.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jason71

MrBryan said:


> suposeddly there wont be soda at all in the WWoHP, but I guess they wont kick you out if you bring soda in from another land hah



Really?  I can maybe see no drink stands/carts, but not even at the restaurant or bar?  If the case, I don't see that policy lasting long--just too out of touch with guest demand.


----------



## Colleendoll

If you aren't doing the meal deal, the closest place to eat is Fire Eaters Grill...but it's not an actual restaurant. Mythos is the closest sit down restaurant from WWoHP. 

If you are doing the meal deal, you could choose between The Burger Digs in Jurassic Park or Circus McGurkus Cade Stoo-pendous at Seuss Landing.[/QUOTE]

Yeah!  Three places close to where we will be to put on my map.  Thank you!  My children are really excited and want to spend all their days in that part of the park.


----------



## glocon

Do you think that they just won't sell soda in the WWoHP- just pumpkin juice and butterbeer?  And that they won't care if you bring it in, just that they will not be selling it there?  That's how I read it.


----------



## Colleendoll

Jason71 said:


> Really?  I can maybe see no drink stands/carts, but not even at the restaurant or bar?  If the case, I don't see that policy lasting long--just too out of touch with guest demand.





glocon said:


> Do you think that they just won't sell soda in the WWoHP- just pumpkin juice and butterbeer?  And that they won't care if you bring it in, just that they will not be selling it there?  That's how I read it.



I think they were just being funny.  My Sipper Cup is a cup I can refill for free all day at the park.  There are not participating restaurants in WWOHP so I will need to fill it up else where if I run out of water.  I think they will still sell soda and other drinks at Three Broomsticks since they will be selling a variety of alcholoic beverages in HogsMead.  My children and I are really looking forward to trying out the Butter Beer and Pumpkin Juice.


----------



## Metro West

Colleendoll said:


> Yeah!  Three places close to where we will be to put on my map.  Thank you!  My children are really excited and want to spend all their days in that part of the park.


 If you aren't doing the meal deal, I would recommend Mythos for table service and if you don't mind walking a little bit further, try Thunder Falls Terrace in Jurassic Park. It's not a meal deal restaurant but that's my favorite place to eat. The chicken wraps are great!


----------



## bubba's mom

bar = HogsHead in WWOHP 

(inside Three Broomsticks...IF set up like Enchanted Oak)


----------



## jaoconnor

Any idea if anyone can choose the "express line" on FJ & voluntarily skip the different castle rooms?  Just hoping for an reasonable option if we would want to ride more than once?


----------



## MadeToLove

jaoconnor said:


> Any idea if anyone can choose the "express line" on FJ & voluntarily skip the different castle rooms?  Just hoping for an reasonable option if we would want to ride more than once?



I don't think we're a 100% sure if there will even be an express line at first.  I know they were telling people for months that hotel guests would get one express per day, but recently many have been told on the phone by guest relations that there won't be express for a few months.  

We also don't know if the express line runs along the same trail as the regular line or not.  There are many "pre show" elements to this line that the designers don't want you to miss, so it would make sense that most of the line would run parallel to the regular line, but as none of us have been in the line, we don't know.


----------



## Sabbie

Just a heads up. WWoHP has some people in for a "soft opening" today.

One of the attendees: http://twitter.com/MouseSkywaker


Employee soft openings start soon.


----------



## glocon

OMG!!!!!  Metro West get your butt on over there and get us an update!


----------



## bubba's mom

glocon said:


> OMG!!!!!  Metro West get your butt on over there and get us an update!



 He would if he didn't have that "work" thing to do!


----------



## ADP

Just FYI - I don't think it was a soft opening...I believe it was a press event/preview.  I could be wrong though.


----------



## Sabbie

ADP said:


> Just FYI - I don't think it was a soft opening...I believe it was a press event/preview.  I could be wrong though.



It was press/special event. However, employee soft opening has started. I'm trying to find a TM to let me go with them. Disney has no rights over there.


----------



## Hummingbird

ADP said:


> Just FYI - I don't think it was a soft opening...I believe it was a press event/preview.  I could be wrong though.



This is what we were told by the 2 people gaurding the gate yesterday when we were there. They had a press event. And it was only a tour no rides from what I understand.


----------



## Metro West

Sabbie said:


> It was press/special event. However, employee soft opening has started. I'm trying to find a TM to let me go with them. Disney has no rights over there.


 I don't believe the TM can take anyone with them. It's just for the TM.


----------



## Sabbie

yeah, i just found out from my two TM buddies that it's for them only, and they can't even ride the forbidden journey yet.




ps. come visit me at disney!


----------



## eagvent99

I just called in and Universal CS said they just got word.  For Harry Potter World, Express Pass will apply to Dragons and Flight but NOT Forbidden Journey.




MadeToLove said:


> I don't think we're a 100% sure if there will even be an express line at first.  I know they were telling people for months that hotel guests would get one express per day, but recently many have been told on the phone by guest relations that there won't be express for a few months.
> 
> We also don't know if the express line runs along the same trail as the regular line or not.  There are many "pre show" elements to this line that the designers don't want you to miss, so it would make sense that most of the line would run parallel to the regular line, but as none of us have been in the line, we don't know.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Sabbie said:


> Just a heads up. WWoHP has some people in for a "soft opening" today.
> 
> One of the attendees: http://twitter.com/MouseSkywaker
> 
> 
> Employee soft openings start soon.


Yup, that was me attending the Press Event for the DIS on May 16 and 17th.  I blogged about my experience here in case you haven't seen it.

http://www.disunplugged.com/2010/05/26/tour-universals-wizarding-world-with-their-creative-team/


----------



## cove61

my question is about the harry potter rides, i use an elbow crutch to get about, can i use this until i reach the ride itself then hand it over and get it back at end?

when i went to disneyparis this is what i did, i would take my stick right up till i got in the rids themselves then a employee would take my stick and hand it back once the ride was over does this happen the same in universal and more to the point the harry potter rides, we not going till oct 2011 but it is our first trip and i am bit nervous that it goes ok


----------



## the Dark Marauder

cove61 said:


> my question is about the harry potter rides, i use an elbow crutch to get about, can i use this until i reach the ride itself then hand it over and get it back at end?
> 
> when i went to disneyparis this is what i did, i would take my stick right up till i got in the rids themselves then a employee would take my stick and hand it back once the ride was over does this happen the same in universal and more to the point the harry potter rides, we not going till oct 2011 but it is our first trip and i am bit nervous that it goes ok



You can do this at almost all rides. Some will let you take your crutch with you; most will bring it to the exit for you.


----------



## TheAceOfAces

I have two questions. The first one needs to be prefaced by the fact that I have a major phobia of going upside-down, so Dragon Challenge isn't happening for me. However, does anyone know if Flight of the Hippogriff or the Forbidden Journey go upside-down? I can handle pretty much anything else a ride can offer (high speeds, spinning, big drops, going sideways or backwards, etc.), but I just can't do upside-down, and I'd hate to not be able to do any of the rides.
The second question has to do with Three Broomsticks. Has anyone figured out whether it is counter service or table service? My family is going to be there August 6-8, so we need to find out if reservations will be necessary. Any answers to either of these questions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Metro West

TheAceOfAces said:


> I have two questions. The first one needs to be prefaced by the fact that I have a major phobia of going upside-down, so Dragon Challenge isn't happening for me. However, does anyone know if Flight of the Hippogriff or the Forbidden Journey go upside-down? I can handle pretty much anything else a ride can offer (high speeds, spinning, big drops, going sideways or backwards, etc.), but I just can't do upside-down, and I'd hate to not be able to do any of the rides.
> The second question has to do with Three Broomsticks. Has anyone figured out whether it is counter service or table service? My family is going to be there August 6-8, so we need to find out if reservations will be necessary. Any answers to either of these questions would be greatly appreciated.


 Three Broomsticks is counter service and neither Flight of the Hippogriff or FJ go upside down.


----------



## KerriK85

TheAceOfAces said:


> I have two questions. The first one needs to be prefaced by the fact that I have a major phobia of going upside-down, so Dragon Challenge isn't happening for me. However, does anyone know if Flight of the Hippogriff or the Forbidden Journey go upside-down? I can handle pretty much anything else a ride can offer (high speeds, spinning, big drops, going sideways or backwards, etc.), but I just can't do upside-down, and I'd hate to not be able to do any of the rides.
> The second question has to do with Three Broomsticks. Has anyone figured out whether it is counter service or table service? My family is going to be there August 6-8, so we need to find out if reservations will be necessary. Any answers to either of these questions would be greatly appreciated.



i ate at the the three broomsticks and it is quick service.  when you walk in they direct you to the counter to order, then you go to another area to pay, then you go get your forks knives and all that, then another person gives you a table.


----------



## gdaysboi

TheAceOfAces said:


> I have two questions. The first one needs to be prefaced by the fact that I have a major phobia of going upside-down, so Dragon Challenge isn't happening for me. However, does anyone know if Flight of the Hippogriff or the Forbidden Journey go upside-down?



Forbidden Journey does go side to side but not upside down Flight of the Hippogriff is pretty tame check out short video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwwm-Lik1dU

You'll do fine!


----------



## gdaysboi

jaoconnor said:


> Any idea if anyone can choose the "express line" on FJ & voluntarily skip the different castle rooms?  Just hoping for an reasonable option if we would want to ride more than once?



Here is what I learned today at brunch. 

Express lines will be limited and they are already considering holding off for the summer. 

They are expecting and have made line lengths up to 4 hours! Yikes!

The park may extend hours just so those in line can ride Forbidden Journey. They might close the rest of the park but keep an exit path just for those in the Wizarding World. 

Right now - the only time saver I have found has been the single rider line which saves about 20 - 30% off the regular line, but you may not ride with your friends. When I was there I took videos - see them here http://orlando-vacation.us/Islands-of-Adventure/Harry-Potter.php


----------



## gdaysboi

The Wizarding World of harry Potter Officially opens on Friday the 18th and several of the actors from the movies will be attending the event. 

Does anyone know what time of day they will be there?
Start of the Day? Afternoon? etc.. and will they have a special stage for this in the Hogsmeade village?

Just trying to plan my day. Thanks


----------



## yaytezIOA

gdaysboi said:


> The Wizarding World of harry Potter Officially opens on Friday the 18th and several of the actors from the movies will be attending the event.
> 
> Does anyone know what time of day they will be there?
> Start of the Day? Afternoon? etc.. and will they have a special stage for this in the Hogsmeade village?
> 
> Just trying to plan my day. Thanks



There is a stage set up in front of the castle. The time hasn't been set in stone yet as to when this will happen. Universal is telling people that the parking garage opens at 7a.m., get there and to get there at 6:30. The park opens at 9a.m. 
I've been told (by pr) that the area is extremely small and they are NOT letting people into the area. It will be open for hotel guests, closed off to everyone, and they will then do the grand opening. I would not expect to be anywhere near that area barring a miracle on your part. 
But there are going to be screens set up all over the park (a huge one is already in front of the park) to catch all the coverage. They are going to have just about the entire cast of the movies there, as well as John Williams the composer of the music there as well as JK herself.....rumors say.
For those of you interested, I have put together a little FAQ.


----------



## DisneyTampa

Does anyone know if they will be doling another soft opening for a few hours tomorrow?


----------



## thedisneymom

These questions have probably been answered before so I apologize ahead. 1)Is the old dueling dragons ride dragon challenge and are there still two coasters with the same intensity? 2)is forbidden journey a new ride with loops and less intimidating then I found dueling dragons to be? 3)where do u access this ride-is it the one with the tour of the castle? 4)Where is best place to enter IOA if u r staying at Portifino Bay Hotel-any hints??? 5)What time should we be at IOA to avoid waiting hours? Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## damo

thedisneymom said:


> These questions have probably been answered before so I apologize ahead. 1)Is the old dueling dragons ride dragon challenge and are there still two coasters with the same intensity? 2)is forbidden journey a new ride with loops and less intimidating then I found dueling dragons to be? 3)where do u access this ride-is it the one with the tour of the castle? 4)Where is best place to enter IOA if u r staying at Portifino Bay Hotel-any hints??? 5)What time should we be at IOA to avoid waiting hours? Thanks so much for your help!!!



Dueling Dragons is Dragon Challenge.  The queue has changed but that is all.

Forbidden Journey is not a roller coaster and it does not go upside down.  It is more along the lines of Spiderman but a bit more intense.

You access the ride through the castle.  You tour first and ride at the end of the tour.

There is only one way to enter IOA. 

You should probably try to get to the park by 7:15.


----------



## masakas

It's really helpful! Thank you !


----------



## Erin12303

Not sure if anyone can help me with this question.
My friend uses a wheelchair.  She can transfer with assistance but cannot walk.
Do you know if she would be able to ride the Forbidden Journey?


----------



## tictoc

When I was there two weeks ago they were not honoring the hotel pass at all for Forbidden Journey.


----------



## tictoc

Erin12303 said:


> Not sure if anyone can help me with this question.
> My friend uses a wheelchair.  She can transfer with assistance but cannot walk.
> Do you know if she would be able to ride the Forbidden Journey?



We had a wheelchair in our party.  They do not stop the moving sidewalk for wheelchairs so she will have to be able to walk about 6 feet.  You can assist her.  That is what we had to do.


----------



## tictoc

KerriK85 said:


> i ate at the the three broomsticks and it is quick service.  when you walk in they direct you to the counter to order, then you go to another area to pay, then you go get your forks knives and all that, then another person gives you a table.




It is by reservation only for breakfast though.


----------



## damo

tictoc said:


> It is by reservation only for breakfast though.



Sometimes you can get in without a reservation.  It is worth it to check with the employee standing out in the doorway of the restaurant.  They will let you know if there will be any non-reservation dining allowed for breakfast that day.


----------



## damo

Photos of test seats:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36910816&postcount=358

Photos of actual seats:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36819762&postcount=208


----------



## sarehm

So now that things are up and running I'm hoping someone can give me a few more details on what exactly Forbidden Journey is.  Is it a simulator?  I always try things once but I have to admit I don't do well with simulators which is a bummer (motion sickness).  With all the hub bub about fitting in the seats it makes me a little nervous.  Are you being tossed every which direction or what?! I'm sure I'll try it no matter what but I'd like to be a little more informed as to what to expect.  I rode Simpsons not really having any clue what it was and did not do too well


----------



## damo

sarehm said:


> So now that things are up and running I'm hoping someone can give me a few more details on what exactly Forbidden Journey is.  Is it a simulator?  I always try things once but I have to admit I don't do well with simulators which is a bummer (motion sickness).  With all the hub bub about fitting in the seats it makes me a little nervous.  Are you being tossed every which direction or what?! I'm sure I'll try it no matter what but I'd like to be a little more informed as to what to expect.  I rode Simpsons not really having any clue what it was and did not do too well



It is an enchanted bench perched on the end of a robotic arm that travels along a track through real animatronic scenes as well as simulator (domed screen) scenes.  The movement of the ride is very fluid and you are not being tossed at all.


----------



## sarehm

damo said:


> It is an enchanted bench perched on the end of a robotic arm that travels along a track through real animatronic scenes as well as simulator (domed screen) scenes.  The movement of the ride is very fluid and you are not being tossed at all.



Awww enchanted bench, that's cute!  Well I have to give it a shot to see for myself and just hope I don't feel  the rest of the day!


----------



## bubba's mom

Agreed...it is very smooth and NOT jerky at all!

Any ride that you can wear flipflops on and not lose them, isn't a rough ride at all.

Simpsons is rougher than FJ.


----------



## tomt92

Hi all.. Me on the other half are big.. to put it nicely.. I'm 6'4 250# about 38"-39" waist... Does anyone know the restrictions for FJ??? i would like to know if i should do a cash diet.. LOL

Also has anyone seen a list of items/prices available at the stores.. the other half is really interested in the school robes..


----------



## damo

tomt92 said:


> Hi all.. Me on the other half are big.. to put it nicely.. I'm 6'4 250# about 38"-39" waist... Does anyone know the restrictions for FJ??? i would like to know if i should do a cash diet.. LOL
> 
> Also has anyone seen a list of items/prices available at the stores.. the other half is really interested in the school robes..



Check out this thread for size restrictions:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2489210

Check out this thread for merchandise:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2479569


----------



## tomt92

thnks for the reply damo... i think i might try to drop  little before we go... im more proportional but i don't want to take the chance..


----------



## mikkiwikki

I got a ressie directly with the loews hotel site.
I got great rate RPH ...175 /4 nights  = 700$
If I buy tickets seperately ~approx 500 for 4 tickets (3 day base)
700+500 = 1200.00 total 

Yesterday when I went here to price WWOHP package...
http://res.universalorlandovacations.com/search/Default.aspx
I could price it out for around 1700....but now I keep getting they have no availability...
(so maybe my decision has been made for me...)

I cant understand what it would get me that is worth paying extra ~ 500 for

But I want to know do people feel the 'commemorative ticket' and the other bennies are worth the additional $$?

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## tatersalad

Is there a single rider line for Forbidden Journey and, if so, is it open yet? Thanks!


----------



## finsfanscott

There is a single rider line, but it splits off after about 90% of the wait time.  Hope this helps!


----------



## nnyl_irret

damo said:


> Sometimes you can get in without a reservation.  It is worth it to check with the employee standing out in the doorway of the restaurant.  They will let you know if there will be any non-reservation dining allowed for breakfast that day.



Can someone please PM me and let me know how to make a reservation?  Thank you.


----------



## coastermom

tomt92 said:


> Hi all.. Me on the other half are big.. to put it nicely.. I'm 6'4 250# about 38"-39" waist... Does anyone know the restrictions for FJ??? i would like to know if i should do a cash diet.. LOL
> 
> Also has anyone seen a list of items/prices available at the stores.. the other half is really interested in the school robes..




My DH is 6 foot and about the same size as you he wears a 38 waist . We just got back and rode FJ 4 times . He was Very Nervous about fitting and had no issues . He said it was less snug then a local coaster here called El Toro and that is a tight ride . 

The school robes are $100 each before tax ... ... They are made nicely and are in the huge store in the front of the park which is way easier then finding them and getting them on in the owl post store . 

If you do go to the wand store and get picked for a wand be prepared to spend $30 to get it . There is a one in 30 people chance that you will get picked . My DS 8 did get picked ... He was very cute in there and yes I did get suckered into buying a wand . I dont know whos wand it is ... I do think it was done by birthday because he asked his birthday and then "found" the right wand. BTW you can buy them at a stand and in the store without waiting for the show . You can also get the characters wands which to me were not as nice .Just an FYI for you.... 

Get BUTTERBEER at least once .. we had the frozen one and LOVED IT 

Just got back any questions let me know !


----------



## jessrose18

is there a link out there to a map of the area showing where each store is?  thanks!


----------



## MAYNARDS99

Maybe someone with drafting or design skills could produce an accurate one for everybody!  That would be SO HELPFUL!

Not just shops, but the whole WWOHP.


----------



## damo

If you go to the website map, it is interactive and you can see where everything is.  Each store is marked.

To find the map go to www.universalorlando.com and click on map up beside My Account and login.


----------



## friendswithdave

I wonder if there are any updates on Forbidden Journey having a line for Hotel Guests or Express Pass users?  We will be there the first week in October and hope to avoid the lines since we will be a hotel guest.  Do they let hotel guests in an hour early?  That would take care of it! 

Thanks!


----------



## ang

damo said:


> Check out this thread for size restrictions: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2489210
> 
> Check out this thread for merchandise:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2479569


 Thanks so so much for the info...I loved the way you found the threads  for us!! I grately appreciate it.


----------



## labattblue

I searched on youtube and didn't find anything, and was wondering if there is video of the Forbidden Journey ride shot in night vision(so you can see something other than a pitch black video).

Thx.


----------



## boomilia

Hi everyone!  
This is my first post and I want to thank each and every one for the invaluable information I've been gathering for my upcoming trip (next October). 
We are (me and DH) Disney veterans (21 trips in 14 years) but newbies concerning Universal parks. The only reason this "travel pattern" changed is the new Harry Potter area inside Islands of Adventure.
We are buying annual passes and staying onsite.  My DH is a senior and I really don't fancy motion simulators (they make my sick) so we are not braving FJ but we are really excited about the walk through the castle itself. We want to take lots of pictures and be able to hear the dialogues of the paintings, Dumbledore, Harry, Ron and Hermione etc... Some posts mention that once inside the castle the line moves too quickly to fully enjoy all the sights and the single line allows you to let other people pass you by but skips a lot of the good stuff.  Could anyone tell me if we can linger while at the regular line and let people bypass us by saying we are not really going into the ride itself and if not which parts we can or cannot see when taking the single line versus the regular line?
We really appreciate your help!  Thank you once more and congrats on your wonderful forum!


----------



## disneyaholic86

What is the shortcut to WWOHP if you are doing early entry? I remember it's somewhere in Seuss area. Thanks for the help.


----------



## damo

disneyaholic86 said:


> What is the shortcut to WWOHP if you are doing early entry? I remember it's somewhere in Seuss area. Thanks for the help.



Apparently they have stopped letting people through there.


----------



## wheezywhizzy

Is there still a line to get into the actual Harry Potter part of the park? Last I'd heard there was one in the mornings but at about noon it doesn't exist. Is that still the case? Do they still have you only going in through the Jurassic park side and the other side closed off?


----------



## cagenot

wheezywhizzy said:


> Is there still a line to get into the actual Harry Potter part of the park? Last I'd heard there was one in the mornings but at about noon it doesn't exist. Is that still the case? Do they still have you only going in through the Jurassic park side and the other side closed off?



I was there last week and I can tell you that I saw no lines to get into the Potter area, but I did see people go through Seuss Landing but reach a barricade where they tell you to go through other side and visit rest of park first and then come back to see Potter. It´s just amazing how many people enter IOA and go directly to Potter. .

I had early park entry do to offsite Harry package and it made a big difference as I experienced the Potter area early one day (did everyhting, rides, shops, pics, butterbeer, etc) and then after 2pm luckily I entered Honeydukes after a 20 min wait but the rest of shops were full and FJ had 90 min wait.


----------



## ExtinctDino

boomilia said:


> Hi everyone!
> Some posts mention that once inside the castle the line moves too quickly to fully enjoy all the sights and the single line allows you to let other people pass you by but skips a lot of the good stuff.  Could anyone tell me if we can linger while at the regular line and let people bypass us by saying we are not really going into the ride itself and if not which parts we can or cannot see when taking the single line versus the regular line?


The line in the castle moved at a decent pace.  We had time to see everything, and for my daughter to explain it all to me (I hadn't read the books or seen the movies).


----------



## boomilia

ExtinctDino said:


> The line in the castle moved at a decent pace.  We had time to see everything, and for my daughter to explain it all to me (I hadn't read the books or seen the movies).



Thank you so much for your answer ExtinctDino! I'm probably the only person hoping the FJ line will move very slowly!


----------



## bubba's mom

boomilia said:


> Thank you so much for your answer ExtinctDino! I'm probably the only person hoping the FJ line will move very slowly!



if it doesn't, there is enuf room for you to stop (look around and take your pix) and wave people on ahead of you if you want.


----------



## boomilia

bubba's mom said:


> if it doesn't, there is enuf room for you to stop (look around and take your pix) and wave people on ahead of you if you want.



Thank you, Bubba's mom!  That's exactly what I wanted to hear, that we can let people ahead of us and take our time without disrupting other people's experience!  By the way thank you also for all the great info you provide in this and other threads.  It's really important for anyone gathering information for a successful upcoming trip!


----------



## Meredith

Yesterday (Sunday, Sept 5) we listened to the bellhop at HRH and went to Universal first. He said avoid HP, it was packed... well I couldn't stand it so by 4pm we headed to FJ and it had posted 60 min wait. The line moved at a decent pace and we had time to take pics and see all the "sights" inside the castle. It was an amazing way to experience it the first time. You take it all in, get time to absorb one amazing feature b4 the next. This morning we were at FJ by 8:15 as we stayed on-site and walked on FJ twice!! No wait at all... but even though it was fantastic because we loved the ride, we didn't get the same chances to experience the castle itself. Yes you can stop and let other pass, but you feel the need to go on and get to the ride. I say enjoy it both ways, if you have the chance... the ride is freakin' amazing!!! but so is the castle itself!! ))


----------



## boomilia

Meredith said:


> Yesterday (Sunday, Sept 5) we listened to the bellhop at HRH and went to Universal first. He said avoid HP, it was packed... well I couldn't stand it so by 4pm we headed to FJ and it had posted 60 min wait. The line moved at a decent pace and we had time to take pics and see all the "sights" inside the castle. It was an amazing way to experience it the first time. You take it all in, get time to absorb one amazing feature b4 the next. This morning we were at FJ by 8:15 as we stayed on-site and walked on FJ twice!! No wait at all... but even though it was fantastic because we loved the ride, we didn't get the same chances to experience the castle itself. Yes you can stop and let other pass, but you feel the need to go on and get to the ride. I say enjoy it both ways, if you have the chance... the ride is freakin' amazing!!! but so is the castle itself!! ))



Thanks Meredith for sharing your experience!  Glad to know you were able to enjoy yourself. 
Actually, at this point, I don't know what exactly i'm hoping for:
1.  Light crowds to browse the stores at leisure or
2.  Moderate crowds (like your first day) so we can enjoy the "sights" inside the castle...
That's what happens when you gather too much information...


----------



## cozmeesah

boomilia said:


> Could anyone tell me if we can linger while at the regular line and let people bypass us by saying we are not really going into the ride itself and if not which parts we can or cannot see when taking the single line versus the regular line?
> We really appreciate your help!  Thank you once more and congrats on your wonderful forum!



Registered just to answer this question.  I was there last Monday (8/30) and this was my experience.  When we rode the ride earlier in the day we didn't take our cameras.  Later in the day I went back in to see if I could take pictures.

I told the people at the front of the line that I wanted to just go in and take photos.  She asked if I wanted to wait in line with everyone else, or take the tour.  So I said take the tour.

She directed me to a separate line which they are using as the "tour" line.  You don't get to see the greenhouses or the room directly before the greenhouses doing it that way, but you see EVERYTHING else. And the line is pretty much completely empty, with only others taking the tour passing you from time to time.  You can linger as long as you like.


----------



## boomilia

cozmeesah said:


> Registered just to answer this question.  I was there last Monday (8/30) and this was my experience.  When we rode the ride earlier in the day we didn't take our cameras.  Later in the day I went back in to see if I could take pictures.
> 
> I told the people at the front of the line that I wanted to just go in and take photos.  She asked if I wanted to wait in line with everyone else, or take the tour.  So I said take the tour.
> 
> She directed me to the single riders line, which they are using as the "tour" line.  You don't get to see the greenhouses or the room directly before the greenhouses doing it that way, but you see EVERYTHING else. And the line is pretty much completely empty, with only others taking the tour passing you from time to time.  You can linger as long as you like.



Wow!  Thank you so much, Cozmeesah, for taking the trouble to register only to help us.   
If ,as you said, we'll be able to see Dumbledore's office, the talking portraits and Harry, Ron and Hermione at the DADA classroom, then the tour is a great option!  It's just a relief to know that one way or another, we'll be able to enjoy all the sights at our own (senior) pace.
It's amazing how helpful everyone has been, here at the DISboards!
I feel compelled to give it back.  As soon as we get back (beginning of November) I'll post our experience and gladly be ready to help.


----------



## xApril

cozmeesah said:


> Registered just to answer this question.  I was there last Monday (8/30) and this was my experience.  When we rode the ride earlier in the day we didn't take our cameras.  Later in the day I went back in to see if I could take pictures.
> 
> I told the people at the front of the line that I wanted to just go in and take photos.  She asked if I wanted to wait in line with everyone else, or take the tour.  So I said take the tour.
> 
> She directed me to the single riders line, which they are using as the "tour" line.  You don't get to see the greenhouses or the room directly before the greenhouses doing it that way, but you see EVERYTHING else. And the line is pretty much completely empty, with only others taking the tour passing you from time to time.  You can linger as long as you like.


I think you guys are talking about the other line, not the single rider line. The single rider line is very short and you only see one room.


----------



## cozmeesah

xApril said:


> I think you guys are talking about the other line, not the single rider line. The single rider line is very short and you only see one room.



Well, whatever the line is called that runs alongside the main line, lol.  You go to the left and up some stairs into the portrait room at first, then you join the rest of the people (but still in the separate line) in Dumbledore's office.


----------



## damo

cozmeesah said:


> Well, whatever the line is called that runs alongside the main line, lol.  You go to the left and up some stairs into the portrait room at first, then you join the rest of the people (but still in the separate line) in Dumbledore's office.



Yes, don't ask to go in the single rider's line or you will get a big surprise and be on the ride before you even know what is going on.

Make sure that you ask to take the tour without riding option.  It is a completely different line than the regular or single rider's line.


----------



## boomilia

damo said:


> Yes, don't ask to go in the single rider's line or you will get a big surprise and be on the ride before you even know what is going on.
> 
> Make sure that you ask to take the tour without riding option.  It is a completely different line than the regular or single rider's line.



You are an angel, damo! 
Now everything is clear:  there is a third line, one for people like us that only want to tour the castle.  Very cool indeed!
Thank you for sorting this out for us and for always being there trying to help everybody!


----------



## marshwiggle

FJ question:

I could have sworn I read that there's a compartment or sleeve on the ride for storing small personal items, but when I called Guest Services, I was told there was no such thing and that you had to use the free lockers outside.  I wanted to take pics inside the castle and didn't know if my camera would fit in this hypothetical space.

Does this thing exist? If so, what are the dimensions and/or is it big enough to store a compact but not ultracompact camera? (I think my camera measures 3x5x2in)


----------



## damo

marshwiggle said:


> FJ question:
> 
> I could have sworn I read that there's a compartment or sleeve on the ride for storing small personal items, but when I called Guest Services, I was told there was no such thing and that you had to use the free lockers outside.  I wanted to take pics inside the castle and didn't know if my camera would fit in this hypothetical space.
> 
> Does this thing exist? If so, what are the dimensions and/or is it big enough to store a compact but not ultracompact camera? (I think my camera measures 3x5x2in)



Yes, there most definitely is a compartment in the seat.  It is where your lower back is.  I'll try to find you a picture or dimensions.


----------



## xApril

I have heard that they aren't leaving the compartment open anymore when you get on the ride, I guess because so many people were fumbling with it.

I went last week but I wasn't paying attention, but I'm quite sure it was closed.


----------



## marshwiggle

damo said:


> Yes, there most definitely is a compartment in the seat.  It is where your lower back is.  I'll try to find you a picture or dimensions.





xApril said:


> I have heard that they aren't leaving the compartment open anymore when you get on the ride, I guess because so many people were fumbling with it.
> 
> I went last week but I wasn't paying attention, but I'm quite sure it was closed.



Drat, I was hoping it was just a newbie cast member.  Looks like the safest bet is to go with bigger pockets.  Thanks!


----------



## bubba's mom

xApril said:


> I have heard that they aren't leaving the compartment open anymore when you get on the ride, I guess because so many people were fumbling with it.
> 
> I went last week but I wasn't paying attention, but I'm quite sure it was closed.



how can they not let you use it?   when we were there, it was NOT open when i went to sit down...i had to open it myself and put my camera in there (which, is a small Nikon Coolpix....fit fine)  when I retrieved my camera at the end, I purposely left it open for the next person (if they wanted to use it)

the compartments are there...can't see how we couldn't use them unless they seal them shut.


----------



## Meredith

It took us several times on for me to even identify it! It is in the back of the seat where your lower back goes. I never did open it, but it looks to be big enough for a camera/sunglasses etc. no problem. I did wear a fanny pack though with no problem and my son had cargo shorts with phone/sunglasses and my hubby's stuff with no problem. I had a water bottle clipped to my fanny pack and it flew around pretty randomly, so anything lose will be a problem, but otherwise... it is all good!

Totally edited to say: The ride moves so quickly while you are getting on, you really do not have time to be fumbling with the compartment. This is a NON-STOP moving platform ride. You walk up to the "bench" as it is moving by and you literly run to hop on. You really do not have time to stow anything before Herminone is sprinkling you with her magic powder to fly! lol


----------



## xApril

I don't think they're not letting you use it, they're just not leaving it open for you anymore. So if you don't know that it's there, you wouldn't end up using it.


----------



## bubba's mom

of all the times we rode, I never saw ANY of them open on any seat at any time....Didn't even realize they WERE leaving them open?

but...I agree.  If you don't know it's there, it's hard to notice it.


----------



## GetGlowing

marshwiggle said:


> FJ question:
> 
> I could have sworn I read that there's a compartment or sleeve on the ride for storing small personal items, but when I called Guest Services, I was told there was no such thing and that you had to use the free lockers outside.  I wanted to take pics inside the castle and didn't know if my camera would fit in this hypothetical space.
> 
> Does this thing exist? If so, what are the dimensions and/or is it big enough to store a compact but not ultracompact camera? (I think my camera measures 3x5x2in)



We rode twice today  and on the 2nd go-around I noticed the compartment. It's behind your back, so when you sit down it closes. It's a small pocket that leans out toward you. I suspect it takes too long to load and unload if people are stowing their stuff in, and I suspect a lot of items get left in there. It would have been big enough for my mid-sized camera with incorporated zoom. 

****

Crowds were not bad! Going to swim now, I'll update in a little while.


----------



## DodgeRules

When I first rode FJ (6 days before the official opening), the small compartment would be open when you went to sit down (which closed as you sat in the seat from your backside sliding into the seat.)  I never gave it much thought at the time.  When you got out of the seat, it would reopen.

Now, the compartment is normally closed then you sit down and when you get back up.  When the ride ends, there isn't a lot of time to get out of the seat before it reaches the loading area and I suspect it took some people too long to remove whatever they may have placed in there so they now keep it closed.  (Out of sight, out of mind.)


----------



## xApril

I guess they only kept it open during soft openings, since that's the only time I used it and remember seeing it opened. Guess they figured not too many people needed it so they just keep them closed now and tell people about it if they need it.


----------



## luandjustin

I'm a long-time lurker, infrequent poster. DW and I just returned from Orlando, so I thought I'd share our Harry Potter experience here. 

We were there on a Monday (Sept 20, 2010), so you'll have to take that into account, but I definitely don't think an Express Pass would have been a good idea. We queued up outside the Universal IoA main gate around 8:15. We were near the front, and at about 10 minutes to 9, they opened the gates and let us through the turnstiles. Wealong with everyone elsemade our way to Hogsmeade and, more specifically, the Forbidden Journey. 

Like many Universal rides, we had to check DW's bag in a locker (free). There are lockers at the base of the castle (where the FJ ride is housed), but we made the mistake of going for the first locker terminal near the entrance to the locker room. I suggest going deeper in the locker room and using one of the terminals back there. (As with all the Universal locker rooms, each locker terminal controls a specific bank of lockers.)

If you're worried that you're going to be forced to wait in an excruciatingly long line, don't be. Two reasons: 1) Even if we'd dilly-dallied, there wouldn't have been much of a wait. 2) Waiting is actually pretty cool. The castlethe queuewas my favorite part of the ride. (For me, this is not unusual. My favorite parts of Animal Kingdom are the queues for Everest and Kali River Rapids. Go figure.) There really is quite a bit to see during the HP queue: you go through a greenhouse, hallways with animated portraits, Dumbledore's office, the Sorting Hat, etc. It's pretty fun. I would think that a 30 minute wait would have been pretty perfect. Instead, we had about a five minute "wait." 

The ride itself is... well, I guess it's not my style. It's kind of like Spider Man on steroids. The best parts are those that don't involve the screen/projection system. And those are pretty disorienting. I don't remember there being a great sense of space, like there is on the Spider Man ride. Everything felt pretty cramped and schizophrenic. 

The next stop was a visit to Ollivander's shop, which we waited about 20 minutes for. This was a bit of a disappointment for me. (Rattling drawers? Flickering lights? That's it?) But you should definitely check it out, mostly so you can say you've done it.

The Three Broomsticks was fun. Food-wise, it's better than most quick serve places I've been in Disney and Universal. DW had shepherd's pie, me the fish 'n chips. Both were pretty scrumptious, and the portions were huge (of course). We showed up around 10:30 (we didn't eat breakfast), so it was dead. 

Apparently, it was JK Rowling's wish that the shops and other areas be designed in such a way that people feel cramped, shoulder-to-shoulder. Mission accomplished. Shopping was miserable, and the park wasn't even that busy. Oh, and the wands are $30. They're neat, but... um... $30?

Later in the day, we returned to Hogsmeade after a tour of the rest of the parks (no wait on any ridesagain, no Express Pass needed). We waited about 20 minutes for the Flight of the Hippogriff. There's an animatronic hippogriff, Hogwart's cabin, and some wicker embellishments to the roller coaster cars, but other that, it's the same as it was before Harry Potter arrived in Orlando.  

The Dueling Dragons is still an awesome coaster, but the only change to the ride was the omission of all the skeletons from the queue. They were really cool. I miss them. I wonder where they are now...

Not really sure if this is useful info, but I figured I'd just do a brain dump.


----------



## TwingleMum

I haven't read every page but I don't know if anyone else mentioned it forgive me if its a repeat but Ron's flying car is in the queue way to Dueling Dragons. Its a great photo op.


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone
Sorry if this question has been asked a million times before but if you stay at one of the Universal Resorts do you get early entry into Harry Potter?
Also is is still the case that you can't get FOL with your room key for Forbidden Journey?
Thanks all


----------



## damo

Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone
> Sorry if this question has been asked a million times before but if you stay at one of the Universal Resorts do you get early entry into Harry Potter?
> Also is is still the case that you can't get FOL with your room key for Forbidden Journey?
> Thanks all



Yes to early entry with onsite stay and it is still the case that there is no express for FJ.


----------



## GetGlowing

No express pass yet. But you don't want to skip the line anyway, there's so much to see! It's really part of the attraction. Don't rush through the castle rooms because you'll learn important backstory about the ride! We rode six times on our recent trip and noticed something different every time.


----------



## Linda67

Thanks for the info guys  

Is it an hour before regular opening you get in or 30 mins

Sooooo excited !!


----------



## mdb78

Linda67 said:


> Thanks for the info guys
> 
> Is it an hour before regular opening you get in or 30 mins
> 
> Sooooo excited !!



An hour


----------



## Linda67

Thanks for all the answers so far guys 

So what' the best stratergy when staying on site 

I was thinking

1. Enter park 1 hour before regular opening (we are staying at RPR)
2. Ride FJ straight away
3. Go to Olivanders
4. Grab a Butterbeer 
5. Use Express Pass line to ride Hippogriff and Dragon Challenge

Good plan or bad plan

We will be staying for a few days so we will re-visit another day


----------



## damo

Linda67 said:


> Thanks for all the answers so far guys
> 
> So what' the best stratergy when staying on site
> 
> I was thinking
> 
> 1. Enter park 1 hour before regular opening (we are staying at RPR)
> 2. Ride FJ straight away
> 3. Go to Olivanders
> 4. Grab a Butterbeer
> 5. Use Express Pass line to ride Hippogriff and Dragon Challenge
> 
> Good plan or bad plan
> 
> We will be staying for a few days so we will re-visit another day



Do Ollivander's first.  The line for FJ won't change that drastically during the first hour but the Ollivander's line will.  You won't need your express pass until later in the day for FH or DC.  They will be walk ons for the first few hours.


----------



## eculmone

I'm back dh has advised that he needs a break from work in Nov. Looks like HP has slowed down now that kids are in school? We are looking to stay at HRH as we've never done and enjoying the parks during the day. How is Florida in November? Still nice weather? I did the Spider man ride but I normally suffer vertigo easily. I was able to manage ok  I've also done the mummy ride but I've always stayed away from DD's Would anyone like to comment on FJ? Do you think I can handle it? 

Any opinions welcome for rides & choice of hotels? Weather this time of year? Special sales on tickets? Anything is very much appreciated


----------



## Linda67

damo said:


> Do Ollivander's first.  The line for FJ won't change that drastically during the first hour but the Ollivander's line will.  You won't need your express pass until later in the day for FH or DC.  They will be walk ons for the first few hours.



Thanks for the advice, I will head straight to Olivander's at 8am


----------



## stitchy626

Hi everyone, I have learned so much reading thru this thread and have a couple of questions that I know you experts will be able to answer. 

We have decided to tag on a trip to WWOHP to our July 5-10 Disney Cruise but don't know when to do it. This will be our 1st trip to a Florida theme park other than our one time at WDW and I don't know a thing. Our dates of choice are July 4th or July 10/11th. Any thoughts on which day would be better? The timing worries me a bit but this is our only chance to go. 

We are only interested in WWOHP so with that in mind how much time would you allow? Half a day, a whole day? If we choose to go after the cruise we could be at the park by 10 or so. Would it be insane to think we could make a 5:30p flight home and not have to spend the night? I'm not opposed to staying a night and going on the 11th instead, but we would still have to make the same flight later that day. Maybe we go on the 10th, take our time, stay the night and take an earlier flight home on the 11th. I'm so confused. 

If we stay, do you all have any recommendations? I'm looking for budget types since we will be spending so much on the cruise and will have to rent a car to get there.

Thanks so much in advance if you took the time to read all of my midnight ramblings.


----------



## christophfam

stitchy626 said:


> Hi everyone, I have learned so much reading thru this thread and have a couple of questions that I know you experts will be able to answer.
> 
> We have decided to tag on a trip to WWOHP to our July 5-10 Disney Cruise but don't know when to do it. This will be our 1st trip to a Florida theme park other than our one time at WDW and I don't know a thing. Our dates of choice are July 4th or July 10/11th. Any thoughts on which day would be better? The timing worries me a bit but this is our only chance to go.
> 
> We are only interested in WWOHP so with that in mind how much time would you allow? Half a day, a whole day? If we choose to go after the cruise we could be at the park by 10 or so. Would it be insane to think we could make a 5:30p flight home and not have to spend the night? I'm not opposed to staying a night and going on the 11th instead, but we would still have to make the same flight later that day. Maybe we go on the 10th, take our time, stay the night and take an earlier flight home on the 11th. I'm so confused.
> 
> If we stay, do you all have any recommendations? I'm looking for budget types since we will be spending so much on the cruise and will have to rent a car to get there.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance if you took the time to read all of my midnight ramblings.



I would definitely tack Universal on to the end of your trip.  The 4th of July will be crazy.  If there is any way possible, I would book an onsite hotel at this busy time of the year.  If you do, you'll have express line access all day long.  This is what I'd do for a short visit.  Check into an onsite hotel on the 10th for that evening.  You'll get express pass for both the 10th and 11th.  Enjoy Universal that first day after you check in (maybe check out WWOHP that evening) and on the 11th use early entry for hotel guest to enjoy more WWOHP and IOA.  You'll still need most of that day to tour IOA so I'd take the latest flight possible.  Also a perk of staying onsite is that they will hold your luggage for you after checkout and you can also use the gym to freshen up (may be a small fee).


----------



## Linda67

Hey everyone 

Me again - sorry for all the Qs but you are really helping with my planning 

Whats the best plan for early entry when you are staying on site?

How early should you show up at the gate and what's the quickest route to WWOHP (or do they lead you there as a group?)

Thanks is advance


----------



## Rise Creative

I'd suggest taking your time! Just on the simple idea of not wanting to be constantly looking at your watch to catch a flight. Things are sometimes unpredictable at the park - wait times, etc. Take your time and savor the moment (and watch your kids go crazy over it, as well.) I'm always a little amused to see the kids try Butter Beer and find out there's no alcohol in it, too.


----------



## damo

Linda67 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Me again - sorry for all the Qs but you are really helping with my planning
> 
> Whats the best plan for early entry when you are staying on site?
> 
> How early should you show up at the gate and what's the quickest route to WWOHP (or do they lead you there as a group?)
> 
> Thanks is advance



I'd get there around 7:30.  Just follow the crowd...they are all going in the same direction.


----------



## swwake

Linda67 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Me again - sorry for all the Qs but you are really helping with my planning
> 
> Whats the best plan for early entry when you are staying on site?
> 
> How early should you show up at the gate and what's the quickest route to WWOHP (or do they lead you there as a group?)
> 
> Thanks is advance


Linda, what time of year are you going?  We went in mid-September and were told to just get there at 8am.  The lines weren't bad.  The longest wait for FJ was 40 minutes during the heat of the day, which is barely enough time to see the whole queue.  Olivanders had lines with about 20 minute wait all day.

There is a short-cut by the Green Eggs and Ham place in the Seuss area.  Go left and around the building.


----------



## Linda67

swwake said:


> Linda, what time of year are you going?  We went in mid-September and were told to just get there at 8am.  The lines weren't bad.  The longest wait for FJ was 40 minutes during the heat of the day, which is barely enough time to see the whole queue.  Olivanders had lines with about 20 minute wait all day.
> 
> There is a short-cut by the Green Eggs and Ham place in the Seuss area.  Go left and around the building.



Hi there 

We are visiting mid November before Thanksgiving so I am hoping that the crowds aren't going to be too bad early in the week 

We are both early risers so no problem with us getting out of bed for an early start

Linda


----------



## bunkman

Hello everyone.
I'm bringing my wife to the Harry Potter park in November.  She's a HUGE fan!

I am a recent subscriber to this forum, so perhaps this has been discussed already, but,  my question is... is one day good enough to see everything and experience everything, or is it best to get the two day pass and come back another day?

We're going to be visiting on a Tuesday and a Wednesday.  We're hoping that the crowds won't be as bad those days (Nov. 9-10).

Also, again I'm sure I'll find all kinds of tips on this forum, but if you could give me one tip or tidbit of information in regard to the Harry Potter park, what would that be?

Finally, is there a place to buy discount tickets?

Thanks for your help everyone!

bunkman


----------



## PrincessKara22

I'm SO happy that they smartened up and put in a "touring line only" for the castle! It really bothered me that they hadn't done that to begin with b/c my mom and I just want to see the castle! So I'm really happy that the option will be there without feeling like we're "stuck" in one room b/c of the line of people waiting to ride.


----------



## patster734

Themeparks-US said:


> Is the dragon ride just the same as the Duelling Dragons? As that was actually really good so would only be improved upon if made into the harry potter ride?



Yes, same double coaster.


----------



## gcarney

I found the Harry Potter part of IOA very disappointing.  You can't express pass much and the lines just to get into the gift shops are outrageous.  If I had known it was such a small part of the park I wouldn't have bothered.....fail!


----------



## MaMudduck

bunkman said:


> Hello everyone.
> I'm bringing my wife to the Harry Potter park in November.  She's a HUGE fan!
> 
> I am a recent subscriber to this forum, so perhaps this has been discussed already, but,  my question is... is one day good enough to see everything and experience everything, or is it best to get the two day pass and come back another day?
> 
> We're going to be visiting on a Tuesday and a Wednesday.  We're hoping that the crowds won't be as bad those days (Nov. 9-10).
> 
> Also, again I'm sure I'll find all kinds of tips on this forum, but if you could give me one tip or tidbit of information in regard to the Harry Potter park, what would that be?
> 
> Finally, is there a place to buy discount tickets?
> 
> Thanks for your help everyone!
> 
> bunkman



Just bumping, cuz I'm going the same time as bunkman (Nov 7-12), and wanted to check the latest wait times. 
I'm also looking for park deals... we are going to do 4 day PTP, and I'm wondering if there will be some deals because it's inbetween/after HHN & Thanksgiving?


----------



## mickeyjax

MaMudduck said:


> Just bumping, cuz I'm going the same time as bunkman (Nov 7-12), and wanted to check the latest wait times.



I'm just back from IoA yesterday.  Just as folks here are saying, first thing in morning and late in day, FJ is great.  WWHOP filled up midday but that's the time to duck out to rest or see some other parts of IoA.  I did lunch early at 3 broomsticks, no problem. Didn't try Ollivanders b/c it had a huge line in the sun all day.

Thanks to EVERYONE who clued me into the 3 possible ride lines at FJ:

- standard line (groups of 4)
- single rider
- just the tour (no ride).

I tried all 3 lines and found that the just the tour line has it's own separate portrait room NOT shared with the other 2 lines, SUPER SWEET!  Plus you can take your time on the tour and just soak it in.

You have to ASK for the single rider and tour lines.  The single rider is barely marked and the tour line is NOT marked. 

When I rode the first time, the ride audio broke so the ride cycled to a stop and we waited for about a minute and then it started up again.  Cool to be in there when it was stopped.

I've been a lurker for years and you Disboards folks are excellent. I always read your advice.

Off to write the ingredients for frozen butterbeer on my shopping list.


----------



## MaMudduck

>



wow this is the most impressive picture of Hogwarts I've seen, I now really understand the whole scale of it's size. Any others pics are cut off at the base of the rocks so it looks much smaller than you where able to capture.  15 days until I see it


----------



## cpl100

I have read this entire thread (some of it twice) and have gotten myself a little confused with the information onslaught to my brain.  Would like some planning help for an onsite stay January 5th.  We will stay somewhere else (no idea where yet) the night before and the night of the 6th to maximize the FOTL feature on the 5th and 6th.  

At first I was thinking we should go directly to HP land and ride FJ first, do the rest of the rides and then the stores.  Now it seems as though this may not be the best use of the early entry hour.  Perhaps we should go to Olivanders first and then FJ.  Previously we carried a lot of water into the parks and put a backpack full of it in a locker upon first arrival.  (I drink only water and hot tea as beverages and no one in the family drinks soda.)  We are staying at RPH and realize we can walk to the park.  Wondering where that walk ends up (CityWalk?  IOA?  US?) and what time to plan arrival at the gate.  I have gleaned we should put the water in the lockers at the entrance rather than cart it to FJ and have to deal with a locker there.

We plan to get the passes at Costco.  Will these need to be changed into 'real tickets' at the park or would we be good to go without making another stop?  If they need to be changed, what is the best way/least time consuming way to do that?  

Do I have that correct?  Or any of it correct?  Or all incorrect?

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## MAYNARDS99

The walkway leads you to CityWalk, as does the boat.  I suggest using the boat and save some steps.  Check with the RPR front desk as to when the boat begins service, usually one hour prior to early park opening.  Be sure to use the shortcut by taking an immediate LEFT once in Seuss Landing.  This takes you BEHIND the main walkway.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...21ARVrsnc6oehxlXpv1zQQ&cbp=12,281.53,,0,15.09

The Costco pass is an actual ticket, you need to sign the back though.

Do not waste money and energy on the water filled backpack.  You won't be saving much money on a $10 locker, and the less you carry the easier your travels thru IOA.  Bottled water is available throughout the parks, or free tap ice water from any counter service.

After FJ, get in line for Olivander's, then do the other rides and shops.  Since you are at RPR have your wands and other items sent to the front of the park.


----------



## bubba's mom

If you are staying at RPR, it's recommended you walk first thing in the AM if you plan to go to IOA.  If you take the boat, you have to backtrack half-way across CW back to IOA.  Besides a lot of ppl take the boat, unless you sit in the front, then you are waiting for everyone to get on and off the boat too.  We recommend walking because you control your own speed.

The path from RPR will end at Margaritaville...only a short hop over to IOA from there vs. the boat dropping you off further down CW closer to the Studios.


----------



## su_A_ve

Back from my convetion at WDW a week ago, we were taken for our 'evening event' to IOS - for the last 10 years, it's always been at WDW, so this was a first. 8pm to 11pm and only opened for the convention folks.  Everyone walked straight to HP land.  Olivander's first, and was a bit disappointed with the special effects.  Then had some butter beer (which I didn't like - I don't like cream sodas, but nice souvenir cup) Then, I was surprised they had an actual bar!  At first, we were hitting the carts they set up for the event (yes, free food, beer and wine) but didn't know they had draft beer (and free too!)  

With about 7000 people there, no lines at all at JP, however the stores were a bit crowded.  Can't imagine what it would be during the days, but asking about lines, FJ can be 2-3 hours depending on the day.  It was a great ride.  FoH was for me too short.  And now way I would get on DD.  Roller coasters are not for me.

Now, all family are going down to WDW before xmas.  DW and DS plan on visiting HP on a Sunday, but they would not be able to get in until 2pm (convention tickets I picked while there).  

How are the tour only lines in FJ?  DW will not be getting on any of the coasters, but definetly wants to see the castle.  Is there much wait on these? I imagine it just moves.  DS will probably go, but will do the single rider's line.  Is there much wait?  They will be going to Olivanders, so how is the wait in a Sunday afternoon?

TIA...


----------



## mdb78

su_A_ve said:


> Back from my convetion at WDW a week ago, we were taken for our 'evening event' to IOS - for the last 10 years, it's always been at WDW, so this was a first. 8pm to 11pm and only opened for the convention folks.  Everyone walked straight to HP land.  Olivander's first, and was a bit disappointed with the special effects.  Then had some butter beer (which I didn't like - I don't like cream sodas, but nice souvenir cup) Then, I was surprised they had an actual bar!  At first, we were hitting the carts they set up for the event (yes, free food, beer and wine) but didn't know they had draft beer (and free too!)
> 
> With about 7000 people there, no lines at all at JP, however the stores were a bit crowded.  Can't imagine what it would be during the days, but asking about lines, FJ can be 2-3 hours depending on the day.  It was a great ride.  FoH was for me too short.  And now way I would get on DD.  Roller coasters are not for me.
> 
> Now, all family are going down to WDW before xmas.  DW and DS plan on visiting HP on a Sunday, but they would not be able to get in until 2pm (convention tickets I picked while there).
> 
> How are the tour only lines in FJ?  DW will not be getting on any of the coasters, but definetly wants to see the castle.  Is there much wait on these? I imagine it just moves.  DS will probably go, but will do the single rider's line.  Is there much wait?  They will be going to Olivanders, so how is the wait in a Sunday afternoon?
> 
> TIA...



Sunday's have been mostly reported as being the least crowded day.  Although, since Ollivander's only allows up to 25 to 30 people at a time, the line does build up.  When I went last Friday, FJ had a 60 min. standby wait.  I waited in the single rider line for about 10  min. (Fridays have been reported as the most busiest day of the week).  Actually, if your son is also interested in seeing the castle too, your wife can walk with him in the regular stand by line and she can leave through the exit while your son gets on the ride.  If they find themselves going to fast through the line, there is a castle tour line and they can take their time touring the castle.


----------



## cpl100

Thanks for the information posted in response to my question.  What is the cost for bottled water in the parks now?  (I cannot drink FL water without 'issues' and I regularly drink at least six during a day at the parks.)  Thanks again.  (And that map was unbelievable!  Can't imagine how you did/got that but glad you did.)


----------



## su_A_ve

mdb78 said:


> Sunday's have been mostly reported as being the least crowded day.  Although, since Ollivander's only allows up to 25 to 30 people at a time, the line does build up.  When I went last Friday, FJ had a 60 min. standby wait.  I waited in the single rider line for about 10  min. (Fridays have been reported as the most busiest day of the week).  Actually, if your son is also interested in seeing the castle too, your wife can walk with him in the regular stand by line and she can leave through the exit while your son gets on the ride.  If they find themselves going to fast through the line, there is a castle tour line and they can take their time touring the castle.



Thanks for the info.  I mentioned it to them and they will probably will do the tour line first, and then he'll go thru the single's line (he's 13).

We were concerned if the the after 2pm ticket would be an issue and they would have to go in the morning.

My DS does miss the BTTF ride though.  My DW however does NOT! 
TIA...


----------



## cheesemouse

Okay - just read through this whole thread.  Whew!  What a lot of info.  So my questions are this:

1) We have 2 small children who will not be tall enough to ride FJ.  Can they still do the "tour" line of FJ so that we can at least see the castle?
2) Is there a baby/child swap option for FJ?  If so, is it like WDW where the parent who rides 2nd, doesn't have to wait in line all over again?  Otherwise, what would be the point???  
3) I read that there's a Hogwart's Express train there?  What is it?  Just something to look at or a play area or what?

Thanks!


----------



## GetGlowing

@*cheesemouse* Your kids can do the entire Forbidden Journey line with you and then utilize the child swap at the loading area. 

The Hogwarts Express train is a life-size display piece that spews some steam. It's neat to look at, though! Sometimes the conductor is there for photos.

@*cpl100* I recall the cost of bottled water to be just less than $3 for about 24oz. If you have AAA you can get a discount! I was kicking myself because I didn't remember to show my card when buying Butter Beer until mid-week. Doh!


----------



## cpl100

Thank you Getglowing.  I guess then if we'll go through about 10 bottles of water in a day, it is worth taking it in and getting a locker despite the $10 cost of locker....maybe.  I'm not particular about the water being really cold when I drink it, but I do need to be hydrated!


----------



## Esmeralda

Thanks to all the great posts, I know my plan for the first part of the day when we come in January. Any ideas on where to go when we're done touring the Harry Potter area? I heard the Cat in the Hat is also open during that 1st hour, so should we go there next? We love all of the big rides like The Hulk and Spiderman. We only have 1 day at IOA and my husband has never been, so I want to try to pack in as much as possible!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## GetGlowing

@*cpl100* -- I don't think a locker is the greatest idea for water. What happens when you're at the back of the park and get thirsty, but your water is all locked up at the front of the park? The park is laid out in a ring with a lagoon in the middle, so you can't criss-cross from one land to another. Bring in a bottle and refill it throughout the day at the fountains, or ask for free ice water at drink kiosks, or carry a backpack with a couple bottles. We took Vapur refillable bottles that roll up when they're empty. I ordered from DailyGrommet.com. 

@*Esmeralda* If you like all the other different rides and experiences that IOA offers, my suggestion is to leave WWoHP through Jurassic Park and work your way to the front of the park and hit Seuss Land last. OR you can make an early lunch reservation at Mythos and go the other way around the park.


----------



## Linda67

Hi everyone - a quick question for you all

If you are going in to the WWOHP for early opening (1 hour before official park opening) what time would the first Olivanders show be ?

Having taken everyones advice on board we have decided to hit Olivanders before FJ but I wasn't sure if everything would be open at the same time 

Many thanks


----------



## damo

Linda67 said:


> Hi everyone - a quick question for you all
> 
> If you are going in to the WWOHP for early opening (1 hour before official park opening) what time would the first Olivanders show be ?
> 
> Having taken everyones advice on board we have decided to hit Olivanders before FJ but I wasn't sure if everything would be open at the same time
> 
> Many thanks



The first show will start as soon as they get enough people to fill it...so almost immediately.  Everything is open in WWoHP as soon as you get there.


----------



## tamaraten

Hi all, I just read this entire thread - it's amazing how generous everyone is with their information - thank you.

I'm a first-timer to Universal, arriving with DH and four kids on Saturday night, really late (around midnight) Dec. 4, and staying at an off-site hotel for that first (crash) night.

In the morning, Sunday, as advised by the wonderful people on the Disboards, we'll go and check in at RPR where we have a reservation for three nights.

My question is, could you please advise on how to do that first morning regarding getting to IOA, what time - since we have to first check into our hotel, leave our bags etc.- then we have to get to the parks and buy our tickets (because I'm buying an AP which I understand I can only do at the gates, and then buy our tickets with the AP discount)...(by the way, I also still haven't figured out which tower to book our standard connecting rooms in to have the closest proximity to get to the parks, so advice on this would be great too!)....and where to go first considering we probably won't get our act together for 7:30 a.m. when it has been suggested to get there for early hours and to first get to Olivander's I understand as this place fills up super quickly because of its small size.

In short, I'm really confused and a bit stressed because of everything we have to do that morning before we even make it over to WWoHP!  Any and all advice on how to plan this first day would be supremely appreciated!


----------



## disneyfan19712006

I am thinking about going the day we arrive December 8. This is a short trip and this is all the time we have. Is there a cheaper ticket alternative since we will only have about 5 hours at the park? We would be arriving around 2-3. We are only interested in WWoHP. Is that enough time?

I have lost track. There was some talk about easing of size restrictions on FJ. Has this happened? I have never had a problem on any other rides so I don't want to go just for WWoHP and then not be able to ride.


----------



## Timmy Boy

5 hours is plenty of time to visit Potter.  Unfortunately, no there is no cheaper park ticket option.  

The restraints on Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey (the ride inside Hogwarts Castle) has been modified to allow slightly larger guests to ride now.  There are test seats outside the castle, as well as one right before you get on.  When you try it out, there are 3 lights, red, yellow, and green.  If you pull down the harness and it gives you a green light, you can ride in any seat.  A yellow light means you need a modified seat.  A red light means you can't ride any seat.  If you get yellow, just as the Team Members at the 2nd test seat that you need a modified one and they'll let you know what to do.


----------



## coaster_addict

I just made my 4th trip to IOA this fall (I'm a local ^_^) and everytime I have gone on FJ it seems that there are less and less people in the modified seats line.  

The first time I was there I saw loads of people in the middle line and saw a lot of people being turned away at the test seats outside, but the last two times I went (mid-October and today) I didn't see anybody getting turned away and I saw some POOH sized guys and gals riding so I wouldn't worry!

Based on all the fears and net talk about FJ there were about 20 people I saw in line today that I thought would be disappointed trying to ride, but away they went!! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## sendtodb

We have early entry, and our travel agent picked a 9am time for us for the 3 broomsticks meal.  My question is, is that a bad time for the meal?  Just wondering if that gives us time to do FJ first?  Wondering if we should change the breakfast to 8am (then get to FJ before the regular gates open), or to something like 9:30 or 10 (to give us time for JF & Ollivanders.  We will be there Friday, 2/18/11 (the Friday before a lot of schools have vacation week!  TIA!


----------



## Travel1989

If it were me I would change to a later time although I haven't eaten breakfast there only dinner. We had early entry and went straight to the Ollivanders. We only had to wait 10 or 15 minutes. Later when the gates open you can wait for hours in line. After the wand experience we took advantage of the emptiness in the stores to pick up goodies before the crowds. I didn't mind waiting in line for FJ later. 50 minutes in line and then less then 10 minutes for the single rider. Have fun!!


----------



## sendtodb

So how much later? 9:30?  Would like to hit Ollivanders & FJ before breakfast (is that doable on a Friday?)  Just don't want to be sitting on a ride, or standing in a line when it's time for our reservation.  Thanks for your info, folks!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

We went to the park tonight...we were probably through the main gates around 6:15.  We went directly back and to the FJ ride. Posted wait time was 75 min. We asked if that was correct and were told the wait would be between 60 and 75 min. However, we only waited 35!!!  

It was our first time and it was AMAZING!!!!


----------



## sendtodb

OK, who has tried to fit in Breakfast, Ollivanders & FJ early morning recently?  Sorry to be a pain, but this is probably the only shot I have to see HP for the next couple years, and I want to make sure my kids see what they want.  If my breakfast time is 9am, can I come in at 8 & go straight to Ollivanders?  Then eat @ 9am, and still have a fairly short wait at FJ at 9:30-ish?!?  Kept thinking I should push the bfst out, but maybe it's good where it is?  Thanks!


----------



## damo

sendtodb said:


> OK, who has tried to fit in Breakfast, Ollivanders & FJ early morning recently?  Sorry to be a pain, but this is probably the only shot I have to see HP for the next couple years, and I want to make sure my kids see what they want.  If my breakfast time is 9am, can I come in at 8 & go straight to Ollivanders?  Then eat @ 9am, and still have a fairly short wait at FJ at 9:30-ish?!?  Kept thinking I should push the bfst out, but maybe it's good where it is?  Thanks!



When are you going?  At Christmas break you may not be able to get it done where middle of Dec. you may.

I would book breakfast for after 9:30.


----------



## sendtodb

Friday, feb 18th... I believe for many schools, the next week is vacation week.  So I'm assuming it will be busy.  I'll look into either moving it out past 9, or maybe get it scheduled for 8am, then we'll be off & running by 8:30...


----------



## Travel1989

My advice would be to book after 9:30 maybe 10 if you can wait that long. I think the early entry was 8am (please correct me if i'm wrong). If you want to do Ollivanders definitely do it first. I was speed walking to keep in front of the crowd and just managed a spot at the front of the line. Arriving as much as 5 minutes later would have meant a MUCH longer line. I would recommend trying FJ before breakfast. Best to try on an empty stomach I think  Then if you did finish both before your breakfast time you could always wander the shops before they get too crowded.  I was onsite so had express for hippogrif and dragons but I think they would be ok to leave until after breakfast. Then we did the single rider for fj a few times. Good luck with your planning. I can't wait to go back.


----------



## ladeedeb

disneyfan19712006 said:


> I am thinking about going the day we arrive December 8. This is a short trip and this is all the time we have. Is there a cheaper ticket alternative since we will only have about 5 hours at the park? We would be arriving around 2-3. We are only interested in WWoHP. Is that enough time?
> 
> I have lost track. There was some talk about easing of size restrictions on FJ. Has this happened? I have never had a problem on any other rides so I don't want to go just for WWoHP and then not be able to ride.



Although there aren't regular cheaper tickets for part day, I have heard of convention tickets available to the public for cheaper, although I don't remember what time you can use them.  I know they have them for Disney, but I could have sworn that I read that someone got them for Universal.  I would call and ask.  Worst case is they say no convention tickets available. 

Also, if you are in an area that carries the 3-day tickets at Costco, and you plan on going to USO again in the next 3 years, they have tickets for cheaper that don't expire until 2013 and you can use any of the 3 days at any time until then. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ladeedeb

Travel1989 said:


> My advice would be to book after 9:30 maybe 10 if you can wait that long. I think the early entry was 8am (please correct me if i'm wrong). If you want to do Ollivanders definitely do it first. I was speed walking to keep in front of the crowd and just managed a spot at the front of the line. Arriving as much as 5 minutes later would have meant a MUCH longer line. I would recommend trying FJ before breakfast. Best to try on an empty stomach I think  Then if you did finish both before your breakfast time you could always wander the shops before they get too crowded.  I was onsite so had express for hippogrif and dragons but I think they would be ok to leave until after breakfast. Then we did the single rider for fj a few times. Good luck with your planning. I can't wait to go back.




I agree.  I would change it to 9:30 or 10, somewhere in there.  We went at a slow time & didn't do the morning on a Friday.  We got there at about 7:30 ish, waited until about 7:45 to get in, and were led right up to the Olivander's area which opened at 8.  We weren't 1st in, but were in the 2nd group, so didn't wait long at all.  Did FJ right after shopping at owl post, shopped, had butter beer and were leaving the area as the crowds were coming in 9-9:30, somewhere in there.  

I do believe if you rush and are in the front of the walking line to Olivander's, get in the 1st, or even 2nd group, don't stop at the owl post, and do single rider on FJ, you should be able to make your 9:00 breakfast.  You can always do the castle tour after to see what you missed of the castle.  The only thing you won't see at all if you do this is the green house, I believe.  

Good luck & have fun.


----------



## xerotheory7803

Few questions:

How are the lines towards the end of the day?

Do you have to wait on the line for Ollivanders if you only want to purchase one, and NOT have them choose your wand? 

I'm thinking of heading over there tomorrow or Saturday (I'm in Daytona Beach for the weekend), any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Travel1989

I was there Nov 5,6 and Nov 14 and the lines were always long for Ollivanders. The line is only to watch the 10 minute or so wand selection experience.  Usually only one person is chosen while everyone else watches. You then go thru to the store to buy the wands. Ollivanders is very realistic and I'm happy I saw it but wouldn't want to wait hours for it. The store is also extremely crowded. The best place to buy wands is the big store at the main gate. They have a big display and its easy to see them all at once. Same prices too. I believe I also saw a cart close to FJ with t-shirts and wands.


----------



## xerotheory7803

Travel1989 said:


> I was there Nov 5,6 and Nov 14 and the lines were always long for Ollivanders. The line is only to watch the 10 minute or so wand selection experience.  Usually only one person is chosen while everyone else watches. You then go thru to the store to buy the wands. Ollivanders is very realistic and I'm happy I saw it but wouldn't want to wait hours for it. The store is also extremely crowded. The best place to buy wands is the big store at the main gate. They have a big display and its easy to see them all at once. Same prices too. I believe I also saw a cart close to FJ with t-shirts and wands.



Do they sell other HP novelties there as well like the every flavor beans and chocolate frogs?


----------



## Travel1989

Yes they sell the beans and other candy. Most of the plush toys. A big selection of tshirts but not as many as the other stores. It is much less crowded for shopping.


----------



## ladyvet

We just got back from Universal.  Thanksgiving is a busy time, so our experience may be different.  We stayed in line over an hour for Ollivander's.  It was a cute show (about 5 minutes).  However, if I had known, I would have skipped the long line and the show and bought the wand at one of many places throughout the park.

We entered the park early because we were staying on site.  My advice there would be to ride single rider on Forbidden Journey and then do the walking tour.  If you REALLY want to see the herbarium, stand in line once and then do the single rider line. No wait for the walking tour, and MUCH reduced wait to single rider.

The whole thing was great!!!  We really enjoyed the Three Broomsticks.  People waited in line to get in at 10am, but we waited until a little after that and walked right in.  Also (my opinion) the frozen butter beer is better 

Beth


----------



## SGF

We will have early entry as we are staying at the RPH but we plan to get our tickets from AAA. I think we have to exchange those for park tickets prior to entering so how is that done if we want to take advantage of getting into the park 1 hour prior? Are the ticket booths open before 8am? I'd hate to waste time and loose the 1 hour having to exchange our ticket coupons for the real tickets after 8am. Can the AAA coupon tickets be exchanged at either park?

Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## kraziekatie

Hi! 
For my graduation present I get to go to Disney and Harry Potter. I'm thrillled. These books have been a huge part of my life for the past ten years so I've been waiting for this - to see it be real.

For people who have been - what are some tips that you could give me?
I'm going January 6th!


----------



## sandymandr

I feel like this is a dumb question, but have to ask anyway  So, is FJ different than the castle tour?  I have read folks here say you can do the castle tour after the ride.  Can you tour the castle without riding FJ?  I'll be there next Thursday, early entry and had planned on going to FJ first thing and riding single rider (probably 2 or 3 times), touring the castle, then working my way back out of WWoHP.  So, 2 things, where is the single rider line for FJ? And can I tour the castle without riding?  And if so, will I have to wait in a longline to tour the castle?  Or should I just go through when I get there first thing?


----------



## Metro West

sandymandr said:


> I feel like this is a dumb question, but have to ask anyway  So, is FJ different than the castle tour?  I have read folks here say you can do the castle tour after the ride.  Can you tour the castle without riding FJ?  I'll be there next Thursday, early entry and had planned on going to FJ first thing and riding single rider (probably 2 or 3 times), touring the castle, then working my way back out of WWoHP.  So, 2 things, where is the single rider line for FJ? And can I tour the castle without riding?  And if so, will I have to wait in a longline to tour the castle?  Or should I just go through when I get there first thing?


 Yes...you can tour the queue w/o riding. Just tell the TM in the line that you aren't riding and you just want to look around.


----------



## mom2babesin05n08

Hello, 

This is probably a dumb question, but I was wondering if you can access all the Harry Potter attractions with a Universal Studios of Florida ticket? Or do you need to have the Islands of Adventures ticket to get in? 

We have small children and are planning on only going to one park. Any advice on which one? 

TIA! 
Christine


----------



## littlelaura

does anyone have a link to phase 2 of WWOHP (due to open in 2012), what is it rumoured to include?


----------



## damo

littlelaura said:


> does anyone have a link to phase 2 of WWOHP (due to open in 2012), what is it rumoured to include?



There are no rumoured plans as yet for any rides or even for it to open.  Phase 2 is still pure speculation.


----------



## ChildAtHeart82

mom2babesin05n08 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is probably a dumb question, but I was wondering if you can access all the Harry Potter attractions with a Universal Studios of Florida ticket? Or do you need to have the Islands of Adventures ticket to get in?
> 
> We have small children and are planning on only going to one park. Any advice on which one?
> 
> TIA!
> Christine



I hope I'm giving you the right answer since I haven't been there yet.  I've been doing research recently, though.  All of the Harry Potter attractions are in Islands of Adventure, which to me means you'd need admission to IOA to ge to them.  If Harry Potter is a priority for your trip, then your one park should be IOA.  That said, depending on how small your children are, they may not be able to do a whole lot in the Harry Potter area.


----------



## pmcgonigle

Can anyone recommend an authorized ticket vendor to buy IOA tix in advance? 

Also,  is Ollivander's worth the line, in your opinion?

What time in advance should we get to the gate if IOA opens at 9 a.m.?

Is it safe to assume that we could do WWOHP all morning, and then evening/night, but during the day check out some other IOA stuff?  Our primary objective is WWOHP but it seems as though there may be time in a whole day to take in other sights. 

Thanks!


----------



## damo

pmcgonigle said:


> Can anyone recommend an authorized ticket vendor to buy IOA tix in advance?
> 
> Also,  is Ollivander's worth the line, in your opinion?
> 
> What time in advance should we get to the gate if IOA opens at 9 a.m.?
> 
> Is it safe to assume that we could do WWOHP all morning, and then evening/night, but during the day check out some other IOA stuff?  Our primary objective is WWOHP but it seems as though there may be time in a whole day to take in other sights.
> 
> Thanks!



You can purchase online at www.univeralorlando.com, from Dreams  Unlimited, from mapleleaftickets, and many others.

What time of year are you going?  If it is in low season, you can do WWHP prettty much any time.


----------



## ChildAtHeart82

pmcgonigle said:


> Can anyone recommend an authorized ticket vendor to buy IOA tix in advance?
> 
> Also,  is Ollivander's worth the line, in your opinion?
> 
> What time in advance should we get to the gate if IOA opens at 9 a.m.?
> 
> Is it safe to assume that we could do WWOHP all morning, and then evening/night, but during the day check out some other IOA stuff?  Our primary objective is WWOHP but it seems as though there may be time in a whole day to take in other sights.
> 
> Thanks!



Undercover Tourist is another authorized seller that gets a lot of good reviews and recommendations.


----------



## pmcgonigle

damo said:


> You can purchase online at  from Dreams  Unlimited, from mapleleaftickets, and many others.
> 
> What time of year are you going?  If it is in low season, you can do WWHP prettty much any time.




Going on 1/21!  Do you think there is time to do other IOA stuff AND fully experience WWOHP?

THANKS!


----------



## damo

pmcgonigle said:


> Going on 1/21!  Do you think there is time to do other IOA stuff AND fully experience WWOHP?
> 
> THANKS!



Oh ya!  You should be able to do the entire park easily.


----------



## ChildAtHeart82

We're going to Orlando 3/1-3/9 and looking to do IOA one day.  I'm thinking either 3/2 or 3/7.  From what I've found (not much), 3/7 will be a little more crowded than 3/2 because of a few spring breaks and because it's the day before Mardi Gras.  Will either of these dates be very crowded, especially for Harry Potter?


----------



## Angelapm

Advice on hotels and lines, please!
We'll be arriving in Orlando the afternoon of January 14th, with plans to do IOA (well, Harry Potter mostly!) on Saturday, then we leave for Miami Sunday.  We were going to stay on site Friday night to take advantage of early admission Saturday and the express line thing.  Saturday we had planned to use points and stay at the Hampton or Doubletree across the street, as 2 nights onsite is too expensive.  So I'm wondering, given that it's off season is it really worth it to spend that extra $200+ on an onsite hotel Friday night?  I'm thinking of just using points and staying across the street both nights instead, and having patience and waiting in line.  Thoughts??  Kids are 8 and 5.  Thanks!


----------



## Boardwalk Tigger

damo said:


> Oh ya!  You should be able to do the entire park easily.



Not when the park is really crowded! If you are not into a lot of rides maybe but no way you will do Harry Potter completely and do all of the park. The wait times even for express will kill you. Just there today!

BTW I wish Disney had done this instead of Universal. This area is just too small! What were they thinking?????? Not enough space. Should be double or triple the space with a working train etc. Not enough stores, attractions either. I am glad we went but all I could think of was how much better Disney would have done it. Too bad JKR wouldn't allow characters in HP world.


----------



## damo

Boardwalk Tigger said:


> Not when the park is really crowded! If you are not into a lot of rides maybe but no way you will do Harry Potter completely and do all of the park. The wait times even for express will kill you. Just there today!
> 
> BTW I wish Disney had done this instead of Universal. This area is just too small! What were they thinking?????? Not enough space. Should be double or triple the space with a working train etc. Not enough stores, attractions either. I am glad we went but all I could think of was how much better Disney would have done it. Too bad JKR wouldn't allow characters in HP world.



The entire park is very doable unless you go in high high season.

Disney did give Rowling a proposal.  They wanted to do one ride that would be like Toy Storia Mania.  No other theming, no shops, no restaurant.  They were turned down.  They actually were planning on doing a much, much smaller area than Universal did, so I am very glad they didn't get the rights.


----------



## Tink2Day

damo, sadly I agree.
When Walt was still alive and Disneyland was brand new, it was exciting to see each area as it was developed and how he tried to keep it somewhat authentic and a village type feeling. Like New Orleans Square and Fantasyland.
Then it all seemed to become about bigger, not necessarily better.

With the size of the WWOHP right now you can definitely get a feeling that you are walking around in Hogsmeade.  I hope when/if they build phase II they keep that in mind.  
Disney now seems all about running from ride to ride for some people.


----------



## Metro West

Boardwalk Tigger said:


> BTW I wish Disney had done this instead of Universal. This area is just too small! What were they thinking?????? Not enough space. Should be double or triple the space with a working train etc. Not enough stores, attractions either. I am glad we went but all I could think of was how much better Disney would have done it. Too bad JKR wouldn't allow characters in HP world.


 The only thing Disney would have done better? Stick mouse ears on everything which is one reason why JKR didn't want walk around characters. I mean...a little mouse with a HP costume would have been cute but hardly authentic.

I'm interested in how you think Disney would have done WWoHP better than Universal. I'm sure others on the board would like to hear your ideas as well.


----------



## ldmilton

While I love Disney, I for one am very happy WWOHP is at Universal and not Disney.   For me, Universal is easier to navigate  no waiting for buses.  Its an easy walk from hotel to UO or IOA and easy to walk between the two parks.  It is also much less expensive.  Just bought a Preferred AP at Universalno way could I afford the AP at Disney.   Hotels at Universal are less, too (when compared to WDW deluxe), especially with the AP rate.   I will be able to enjoy WWOHP more often at IOA than I would had it been at Disney.   

I will see it for the first time in 5 weeks.   I know I will not be disappointed.


----------



## Timmy Boy

Yes Boardwalk Tigger, please tell us how you think Disney would have done it.  Like how they did when they got the Star Wars rights, build one ride, with a gift shop?  Or when they built Toy Story, one ride?  Yes, WWOHP is small, but to walk around saying "Disney would have done it better.  What is this butterbeer?  Tastes gross, Disney would have done it better!  What is this Forbidden Journey ride?  Ew it's high tech and the effects are really lame.  Disney would have done it better!"  Is really rude.  

I know for a fact that Disney WOULD NEVER had built Forbidden Journey the way it is now.  It's too dynamic and "intense" for them.  I could see them doing a special effects magic show, an omni-mover and a wand shop.  Since it's Disney though, the fans will think it's the greatest single thing to grace the planet since human life stepped out of the primordial ooze.


----------



## ksdave

Timmy Boy said:


> Yes Boardwalk Tigger, please tell us how you think Disney would have done it.  Like how they did when they got the Star Wars rights, build one ride, with a gift shop?  Or when they built Toy Story, one ride?  Yes, WWOHP is small, but to walk around saying "Disney would have done it better.  What is this butterbeer?  Tastes gross, Disney would have done it better!  What is this Forbidden Journey ride?  Ew it's high tech and the effects are really lame.  Disney would have done it better!"  Is really rude.
> 
> I know for a fact that Disney WOULD NEVER had built Forbidden Journey the way it is now.  It's too dynamic and "intense" for them.  I could see them doing a special effects magic show, an omni-mover and a wand shop.  Since it's Disney though, the fans will think it's the greatest single thing to grace the planet since human life stepped out of the primordial ooze.



Agree with the above.  Although I grew up on WDW (see signature), I have really found so many things that are better at UO.  Although I would still go to WDW if I could afford to do a week-and-a-half in Orlando, I have only been to UO for the past eight years because, quite frankly, UO is more entertaining and a much better value for my $$$.  My daughter gets to go for her 21st birthday present tomorrow through Monday and I am reallllly jealous .


----------



## ang

Is the the *The Three Broomstics*  a restaurant or counterservice?

We can't wait to eat there...is this place really really crowded?

Another ??  Can you just walk into the wizarding world to go eat or do you have to stand in line to wait for your turn to experience the 3 broomstics?

This is first vacation to universal and I have no idea.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## intrep93

We are planning a trip to Disney in September 2011.  Kids are 14, 12 and 8 and would also like to go to WWOHP.  We would only spend 1 day at Universal but I've heard lines at WWOHP are still crazy long -even in "slow" times.  My 8 year old is not a kid I want to be in line with for 40 minutes and I don't really want to subject him to others for that time period, either.  So do those of you who have already been there think the lines will be bad the week after labor day?  Should we spring for 1 very expensive night on property for express??  Or should we skip it altogether knowing that we may never make it back to this area of the country?


----------



## damo

intrep93 said:


> We are planning a trip to Disney in September 2011.  Kids are 14, 12 and 8 and would also like to go to WWOHP.  We would only spend 1 day at Universal but I've heard lines at WWOHP are still crazy long -even in "slow" times.  My 8 year old is not a kid I want to be in line with for 40 minutes and I don't really want to subject him to others for that time period, either.  So do those of you who have already been there think the lines will be bad the week after labor day?  Should we spring for 1 very expensive night on property for express??  Or should we skip it altogether knowing that we may never make it back to this area of the country?



We were there right before labour day week and it was great.  Crowds were very manageable...even got pictures in the Wizarding World with nobody else around.  It is a good time to go.


----------



## damo

ang said:


> Is the the *The Three Broomstics*  a restaurant or counterservice?
> 
> We can't wait to eat there...is this place really really crowded?
> 
> Another ??  Can you just walk into the wizarding world to go eat or do you have to stand in line to wait for your turn to experience the 3 broomstics?
> 
> This is first vacation to universal and I have no idea.
> 
> Thanks for the info!



At Three Broomsticks, you order your food at a counter and then the attendant seats you.  It is quite large with lots of seating and atmosphere.

Waiting all depends on crowds.  We were there the end of August and had hardly any waits.  People this week have reported huge waits.  It is a tough call.  It all depends on when you are going.


----------



## woodsuk

I've just seen a pictures of a spirit rally with Beaxbatons and Durmstrang pupils but are these every single day and at set times? I'd love a picture when I visit for a day during WDW trip.


----------



## MaMudduck

woodsuk said:


> I've just seen a pictures of a spirit rally with Beaxbatons and Durmstrang pupils but are these every single day and at set times? I'd love a picture when I visit for a day during WDW trip.



Yes, I was there in Nov. (3 different days). Saw the tournament show 3 times, frog choir performed just before. It is at scheduled time, so you'll have no problem seeing them.


----------



## julie1218

we are going to disney may 16-24 and are going to universal one day just for harry potter.  i think we are going to stay at bonnet creek.  harry potter is very important to us, but i really don't want to change hotels for early park access if i don't need it.

any thoughts on the crowds during that 3rd week of may?  would early park access be necessary?  if worth it, i will do it.  

due to my kids' height, we will not be doing dragon challenge but will be doing hippogriff and journey and the stores.  

thanks for any advice!  i really don't want to mess up harry potter!!


----------



## sparrow731

We are spending a few days in the world after a cruise.  Want to take a day for Harry Potter.  Any transportation suggestions?  Should we rent a car?  Never done Universal before.


----------



## surfgirl

ChildAtHeart82 said:


> We're going to Orlando 3/1-3/9 and looking to do IOA one day.  I'm thinking either 3/2 or 3/7.  From what I've found (not much), 3/7 will be a little more crowded than 3/2 because of a few spring breaks and because it's the day before Mardi Gras.  Will either of these dates be very crowded, especially for Harry Potter?



I used the Express Pass calendar as a guide - usually the cheapest EP are on the predicted lowest crowd days.  Right now, up until the w/e before MG is the cheapest - the $19.99/pp.  I think the price goes up 3/5 (Sat) and 3/6 (Sun).  I think the following week (week of 3/7) stays higher than the previous week -- I think that is the beginning of some colleges spring break.  I would plan on going 3/2 if you can make it that day.

Ironically, we are going the same time... and I think planning on 3/2 also.  Hoping that the crowd levels will be low.


Sounds like the recommended touring plan (if staying on-site) is:
7:45ish - arrive at gates.
walk to Olivander's and do the first show
ride FJ
ride Hippogriff
shop... browse.... try to be heading out of WWOHP sooner rather than later.

One question:  we usually bring a daypack to stuff sweatshirts in as we take off layers.  Sounds like the lockers are a nightmare.  Can one person deal with lockers while the other takes the kids to Ollivanders ?  Should we consider stopping and using a locker at the front entrance since our 2nd stop will be SeussLand (so relatively convenient  ?

Also, if you do Ollivander's first and purchase wands, you are then committed to a locker, right ?  We are staying onsite (but checking out that day).... can they still send them to the resort ?


----------



## yaytezIOA

surfgirl said:


> I used the Express Pass calendar as a guide - usually the cheapest EP are on the predicted lowest crowd days.  Right now, up until the w/e before MG is the cheapest - the $19.99/pp.  I think the price goes up 3/5 (Sat) and 3/6 (Sun).  I think the following week (week of 3/7) stays higher than the previous week -- I think that is the beginning of some colleges spring break.  I would plan on going 3/2 if you can make it that day.
> 
> Ironically, we are going the same time... and I think planning on 3/2 also.  Hoping that the crowd levels will be low.
> 
> 
> Sounds like the recommended touring plan (if staying on-site) is:
> 7:45ish - arrive at gates.
> walk to Olivander's and do the first show
> ride FJ
> ride Hippogriff
> shop... browse.... try to be heading out of WWOHP sooner rather than later.
> 
> One question:  we usually bring a daypack to stuff sweatshirts in as we take off layers.  Sounds like the lockers are a nightmare.  Can one person deal with lockers while the other takes the kids to Ollivanders ?  Should we consider stopping and using a locker at the front entrance since our 2nd stop will be SeussLand (so relatively convenient  ?
> 
> Also, if you do Ollivander's first and purchase wands, you are then committed to a locker, right ?  We are staying onsite (but checking out that day).... can they still send them to the resort ?



Smart move using the Express calendar. You are staying onsite...you do know that if you stay on site you can use your room key as Express, both the day you check in and the day you check out? So example, if you check in on 3/1 and checking out 3/2 you can get into the park, including early entry into wwohp on 3/1. Yes, I know they say check in isn't until 3p.m. but they will give you everything but your room. They'll give you the key, and tell you the room you'll be staying in, and you can't go in your room until after 3, but you can still use your key and still gain early entry, etc. 
As for the lockers. Here's a tip: Use the Dragon Challenge lockers. They usually give you about twice as long as the posted wait time, so stow your stuff in the locker and go ride fj. I would recommend single riders as the line is usually less than 5 minutes.
You can take your bags and everything into places like Ollivanders, but if you have one person waiting in line to do lockers at FJ then you come and join them later...that's considered line jumping, and while it seems perfectly acceptable for some, it really pisses off people in line at FJ and I've seen some folks get violent. Not suggested.


----------



## ladeedeb

surfgirl said:


> I used the Express Pass calendar as a guide - usually the cheapest EP are on the predicted lowest crowd days.  Right now, up until the w/e before MG is the cheapest - the $19.99/pp.  I think the price goes up 3/5 (Sat) and 3/6 (Sun).  I think the following week (week of 3/7) stays higher than the previous week -- I think that is the beginning of some colleges spring break.  I would plan on going 3/2 if you can make it that day.
> 
> Ironically, we are going the same time... and I think planning on 3/2 also.  Hoping that the crowd levels will be low.
> 
> 
> Sounds like the recommended touring plan (if staying on-site) is:
> 7:45ish - arrive at gates.
> walk to Olivander's and do the first show
> ride FJ
> ride Hippogriff
> shop... browse.... try to be heading out of WWOHP sooner rather than later.
> 
> One question:  we usually bring a daypack to stuff sweatshirts in as we take off layers.  Sounds like the lockers are a nightmare.  Can one person deal with lockers while the other takes the kids to Ollivanders ?  Should we consider stopping and using a locker at the front entrance since our 2nd stop will be SeussLand (so relatively convenient  ?
> 
> Also, if you do Ollivander's first and purchase wands, you are then committed to a locker, right ?  We are staying onsite (but checking out that day).... can they still send them to the resort ?



You have 2 choices of lockers, other than the individual ride ones.  You can use the lockers at the front of WWOHP, but I cannot remember how much or the time frame on those, although they are not free ride lockers.  However, what we did was to put bag with change of clothes in lockers at the front.  Then after we did WWOHP, we could go do the water rides and then change at the front of the park before doing the other things on our list.  The same idea will work for you going to Suessland.  It is a little more expensive, $8 I believe, however we could go in and out as much as we wanted. 

You can get the wands and have them sent to the front of the park.  Then you can pick them up either at the end of the day, or anytime after 2 or 3 hours.  If you have the locker at the front, then anytime after the time frame they gave you, you can get the wands and put them in the locker and go on with having fun.  The purchase pick-up is at IOA Trading Company.  It's a desk at the very right of the store when you walk in.  
Also, you can get some of the wands at the Trading Company as well if the store in WW is crowded. 

Hope this helps and have a wonderful time!


----------



## Minerva6116

do you *have* to get a locker? I usually only carry a really small backpack (more like a purse really) and when I go on rides I just wrap it around my ankle or hold on to it, depending on how fast the ride is. Will they still let us on the castle ride if I have my backpack? 

Also, sorry if this has already been asked, but I'm staying at wdw, does anyone know the best means of transportation to get to and from universal?
Thank you!


----------



## damo

Minerva6116 said:


> do you *have* to get a locker? I usually only carry a really small backpack (more like a purse really) and when I go on rides I just wrap it around my ankle or hold on to it, depending on how fast the ride is. Will they still let us on the castle ride if I have my backpack?
> 
> Also, sorry if this has already been asked, but I'm staying at wdw, does anyone know the best means of transportation to get to and from universal?
> Thank you!



Unless it is a fanny pack, it needs to go in a locker for FJ and other rides that have a no bag rule.

Best means of transport is probably a cab.


----------



## surfgirl

yaytezIOA said:


> Smart move using the Express calendar. You are staying onsite...you do know that if you stay on site you can use your room key as Express, both the day you check in and the day you check out? So example, if you check in on 3/1 and checking out 3/2 you can get into the park, including early entry into wwohp on 3/1. Yes, I know they say check in isn't until 3p.m. but they will give you everything but your room. They'll give you the key, and tell you the room you'll be staying in, and you can't go in your room until after 3, but you can still use your key and still gain early entry, etc.
> As for the lockers. Here's a tip: Use the Dragon Challenge lockers. They usually give you about twice as long as the posted wait time, so stow your stuff in the locker and go ride fj. I would recommend single riders as the line is usually less than 5 minutes.
> You can take your bags and everything into places like Ollivanders, but if you have one person waiting in line to do lockers at FJ then you come and join them later...that's considered line jumping, and while it seems perfectly acceptable for some, it really pisses off people in line at FJ and I've seen some folks get violent. Not suggested.



thanks for the info!

I got the tip about using Express calendars from this board!

I know we can use the express pass 2 days - we're just thinking that we only want to do one day at US.  We will move to a Marriott resort so we have more space after this night (and so we can wash clothes and only do carry on!).  I'll pay attention to crowd levels and we can always adjust if its bad.

I agree line jumping is a bad thing!  My thinking was that I take the kids and go to Ollivanders and do that while he goes to the lockers and stows our gear.  We then meet up at I'm done at Ollivanders and he's done with the lockers and all go get in line together at FJ.

I like the idea of the other lockers - honestly, I'll pay the darn $8 to solve the problem - at that point, its rounding!

thanks!


----------



## surfgirl

ladeedeb said:


> You have 2 choices of lockers, other than the individual ride ones.  You can use the lockers at the front of WWOHP, but I cannot remember how much or the time frame on those, although they are not free ride lockers.  However, what we did was to put bag with change of clothes in lockers at the front.  Then after we did WWOHP, we could go do the water rides and then change at the front of the park before doing the other things on our list.  The same idea will work for you going to Suessland.  It is a little more expensive, $8 I believe, however we could go in and out as much as we wanted.
> 
> You can get the wands and have them sent to the front of the park.  Then you can pick them up either at the end of the day, or anytime after 2 or 3 hours.  If you have the locker at the front, then anytime after the time frame they gave you, you can get the wands and put them in the locker and go on with having fun.  The purchase pick-up is at IOA Trading Company.  It's a desk at the very right of the store when you walk in.
> Also, you can get some of the wands at the Trading Company as well if the store in WW is crowded.
> 
> Hope this helps and have a wonderful time!



great idea about the lockers and wands at Seuss Land and Trading Company.


tips like this are what makes trips "flow" so much easier.  


I'll never forget about 5 years ago, we were in MK, taking the train on the way out of the park (little surf was a train fan, so we'd go around as the last thing on the trip).  A family got on at Main Street, and the Dad said, "ok, guys, as we go around, see if there are rides you want to ride."  Mr. Surf and I looked at each other, because we knew you can't see virtually anything from the train and it was 1pm and lines were only growing.

Those are the people that will "never come back" ... clearly, a miserable experience.  Not worth it.  And I'd be bummed if that was my 'vacation'.


----------



## GetGlowing

Just a reminder about purchased Express Passes vs. hotel guest Express pass:

Hotel guests get unlimited express pass entry to all rides that have it (Forbidden Journey does not) when you show your room key at the queue entrance.

Purchased Express Passes allow express entry to each ride ONCE ONLY. Universal doesn't do a great job of advertising that "feature." (why would they?)

We had hotel guest Express Pass for a Sat & Sun in September, and while the crowds were minimal, it was still nice to bypass even 10-minute lines. We got SO much more done!


----------



## KathyinNY

We had a great experience overall, but one thing that annoyed my husband to no end is that not all of the wands fit into the lockers.   The wand my son picked out had a longer box, and didn't fit into any of the lockers.    We didn't know about sending the wands to the front of the park, so he put the wand (without the box) into the locker, and carried the box with him on the ride line.   WHen it was time for the ride, we left the box on a ledge, and picked it up when we were done. 

Just an FYI.    The park is really cool and I got a lot of great information from this board.


----------



## mickeywho?

We're looking forward to finally getting a chance to get to Harry Potter. We're going to Vero Beach for our spring break and decided to drive to Orlando for one day just to do WWoHP. 
For the week 3/14-3/18 - is there a day of the week you would recommend? We're thinking maybe thursday 17th.....
The park opens at 9am - what time should we be at the gate - we're driving from Vero but expect to leave around 7am.
What order should we try to do the area? We're really only interested in WWoHP so we plan to just take it all in. Do you think we can do it all and be out of there by 3 or 4? The crowd level will probably be high considering spring breaks so I would expect long lines - but how long will it take if all the lines are long?
I'm reading as much info as I can - but having never been it's hard to judge how much and how long it will all take. Any advice is appreciated!!


----------



## HawaiiDiscount

When I was there on a Friday I arrived around 9:30 and the Ollivander's line seemed consistent all day (about an hour wait).  Forbidden Journey went from 60 minutes to 90 minutes around 11am and then back down to 45 minutes in the afternoon.


----------



## baraliem

What is the EP calendar?  Where is it?  Thanks!


----------



## damo

baraliem said:


> What is the EP calendar?  Where is it?  Thanks!




https://secure.universalstudios.com...yGroupExternalID=UO&CategoryExternalID=UOUEP2

That is the calendar for the 2 park express pass


----------



## autostyles

Not sure if this was already covered but Butterbeer is not gluten free. Saw a post here while searching the internet that it was. The topping is made in an area that is [very heavy with flour so cross-contamination is a huge issue as told to us by on duty manager. She got my son who has celiac one without the topping which was fine. Today we returned and were told that due to there contract with the Harry Potter folks they could not serve one without topping. We asked if it could be put on the side and again were told no. Talked to the food services manager, same thing. Pretty sad that a 12 year old with an already heavily restricted diet has to go without over something so petty.
 Hopefully this was the proper place to post this, we just want anyone with celiac or lactose intolerance etc. to know before they get there so there kids dont end up as dissapointed as mine.


----------



## goofy2008

We were there when they were building Harry. It looks Pretty Cool...


----------



## Tink2Day

At least he got to try it. Some kids never will.

Maybe you should write to JK Rowling, she's the one who set the standards and strict guidelines.


----------



## mollyski

Sorry if this has already been covered...does FJ have baby swap and if so, can we skip the locker since one parent would be waiting while the other parent and kids ride?  Thanks!! Going at the end of Septemer, staying on site and hoping for short lines!


----------



## damo

mollyski said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered...does FJ have baby swap and if so, can we skip the locker since one parent would be waiting while the other parent and kids ride?  Thanks!! Going at the end of Septemer, staying on site and hoping for short lines!



Yes to both.


----------



## HawaiiDiscount

mollyski said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered...does FJ have baby swap and if so, can we skip the locker since one parent would be waiting while the other parent and kids ride?  Thanks!! Going at the end of Septemer, staying on site and hoping for short lines!



We took a 9 month old and Universal was great about the baby swap.  We used it on Flight of the Hippogriff too!


----------



## Mom of 3 Princesses

We are going to be staying at the POLY for  a week during Dec. next year.  We are thinking about going to Universal (Harry Potter) for the day.  COuld we do just eh HARRY POTTER part in just one day?  We do not want to visit any other areas of the park, just wanted to go to that part.  Is it possible?  Could we see almost everything? 

What are you thoughts?


----------



## dfriia

I was there for 1 day only on December 1 last year. It was more than enough time to do and see everything in WWoHP. In fact, it was too much time and we also did a lap through the rest of IOA in the middle of the afternoon. It was not at all crowded that day, I imagine that if it had been very crowded we would not have ventured out and around the remainder of IOA.
http://roadtripswithbob.blogspot.com/2010/12/debbie-turns-52-in-hogsmeade.html


----------



## OrcaPotter

Mom of 3 Princesses said:


> We are going to be staying at the POLY for  a week during Dec. next year.  We are thinking about going to Universal (Harry Potter) for the day.  COuld we do just eh HARRY POTTER part in just one day?  We do not want to visit any other areas of the park, just wanted to go to that part.  Is it possible?  Could we see almost everything?
> 
> What are you thoughts?



You could easily spend a whole day in WWOHP, though that will be primarily due to lines and crowds.  I would assume it's safe to say that crowds will still be really high for the attraction through the end of this year at least.  I was just there today and saw the smallest crowd yet--but it was still the busiest place in both theme parks.  I think the reasons were it's February, the weather was bad for most of the morning, it's a Friday, and the fact that I did not try to get over there until mid-afternoon ... when things typically get a little less crowded over there.  If the crowds are low and wait times low, you could see it all in a few hours, at most.


----------



## eculmone

OK, I've watched 4 or 5 harry potter movies and while I've heard of butterbeer I have not heard of pumpkin juice?  I'm assuming butterbeer might be some type of butterscoth rootbeer thingy? Anyone heard of what these items might taste like or how to make one at home?

I fear I may have to go get the book to remind me of all things Harry Potter?

We will be there 03/12-03/15 Mardi Gras 'Foriegner' is the band


----------



## damo

eculmone said:


> OK, I've watched 4 or 5 harry potter movies and while I've heard of butterbeer I have not heard of pumpkin juice?  I'm assuming butterbeer might be some type of butterscoth rootbeer thingy? Anyone heard of what these items might taste like or how to make one at home?
> 
> I fear I may have to go get the book to remind me of all things Harry Potter?
> 
> We will be there 03/12-03/15 Mardi Gras 'Foriegner' is the band



Butterbeer tastes like cream soda with a whipped topping.  Pumpkin Juice tastes a lot like mild apple cider.


----------



## eculmone

Thanks damo. I would have never guessed cream soda? Anyone guess the calorie counts? Do they have sugar free versions?


----------



## damo

eculmone said:


> Thanks damo. I would have never guessed cream soda? Anyone guess the calorie counts? Do they have sugar free versions?



http://www.walletpop.com/2010/08/25/harry-potter-butterbeer-mystery-solved-we-tested-it/

Here's what Kappa found in a 14-ounce serving:
Calories: 200
Fat: 3.5 grams
Carbohydrates: 42
Sugar: 29 grams
Protein: 0
It's not exactly the most nutritious drink in the world nor is it close to being worst. It certainly isn't good for you -- but it's hard to believe anyone would have thought that it was given that the concoction tastes like the Slurpee version of a butterscotch Life Saver. 

Butterbeer has more calories than a Coke, but less sugar. It has just slightly less carbs than a bagel. But stack up Butterbeer next to a kid's size McDonald's shake and it's not even a fair fight. The McDonald's shake has more than double the calories, triple the fat and double the sugar.

So, if it's any consolation, if you pay $11 for authentic Butterbeer, which can only be purchased within the 20 acres of Wizarding World, it's a lot less bad for you than a McDonald's shake, which you can buy almost anywhere in the developed world.

And for those of you who have pounded Pumpkin Juice, here's the score on that per 8-ounces (double that if you drink one of the 16-ounce containers, which unlike Butterbeer are labeled with nutrition facts):

Calories: 100
Total fat: 0 grams
Carbs: 24 grams
Sugars: 24 grams
Protein: 0 grams


----------



## eculmone

This is a doable treat. I do have to watch my sugar and carbs but if I plan accordingly, these treats are on my list of must trys. If DH and I share... even better

4wks till I'm there. Just finished watching half time show for superbowl XLV and ran back up to computer to my favourite past time lately... surfing this site.


----------



## RedSox68

Is there a link for the Three Broomsticks menu?


----------



## merrimom

and saw a similiar question but no answer. I can't do rollercoasters due to fracturing my neck and my son is too small. We're thinking of a trip from NH and wondering if you can tour the castle without going on the ride. Some one said it was a shell and then I read a later comment about rooms and tours, so can someone clarify. There are lots of great tips here!!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pikester

merrimom said:


> and saw a similiar question but no answer. I can't do rollercoasters due to fracturing my neck and my son is too small. We're thinking of a trip from NH and wondering if you can tour the castle without going on the ride. Some one said it was a shell and then I read a later comment about rooms and tours, so can someone clarify. There are lots of great tips here!!! Thanks in advance!



I found this post on another thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2631952


11-2011, 11:11 PM   #*2* mesaboy2 
Stay thirsty my friends



 

Join Date: Oct 2009
Location: Jacksonville, FL
Posts: 897 




The Harry Potter ride, or FJ (for Forbidden Journey) as it's known here, has a very detailed queue that you go through while you wait to ride the actual ride. The queue is an attraction in and of itself, as it includes many recreations of areas within Hogwarts Castle. Because of this, many people (myself included) enjoy lingering in these areas to enjoy the details and take pictures. Some of the points of interest in this queue include: Dumbledore's Office, the Defense Against the Dark Arts classroom, the Gryffindor Common Room, the Portrait Gallery, and the Greenhouse. Several of these rooms have lifelike recreations of the characters talking to you or each other.

The Castle Tour queue is a way for those only interested in seeing *only the queue* to wander through at their own pace. It is a separate queue that, in many places, parallels the main queue, but without the option to ride FJ at the end. However, be aware that the CT queue does not include the Greenhouse nor several other minor areas not mentioned above, and also routes you through a different Portrait Gallery.

The point to remember is that the main queue has all the elements, but since it feeds people onto the ride itself, can move slowly at points. Conversely, it can also move quickly at other points, causing those going through to miss some of the details. The CT queue does not have this issue as it is specifically designed to accomodate those who either do not wish to ride, or would like to take their time in seeing the elements in the main queue.

Hope that answers the question! 
__________________


----------



## 2BigKIdz

I apologize if this has been asked before.  Does anyone know when you will be able to use your hotel key express for wwohp?


----------



## yaytezIOA

2BigKIdz said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before.  Does anyone know when you will be able to use your hotel key express for wwohp?



As of right now, there is no Express for Olivanders or Forbidden Journey nor are there any plans for it that are known. HOWEVER...if you do stay onsite, currently you get "Extra magic Hours" (in disney speak) every morning one hour prior to opening...or at least you DID. Pretty sure they still do.


----------



## mesaboy2

Pikester said:


> I found this post on another thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2631952
> 
> 
> 11-2011, 11:11 PM   #*2* mesaboy2
> Stay thirsty my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Oct 2009
> Location: Jacksonville, FL
> Posts: 897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Harry Potter ride, or FJ (for Forbidden Journey) as it's known here, has a very detailed queue that you go through while you wait to ride the actual ride. The queue is an attraction in and of itself, as it includes many recreations of areas within Hogwarts Castle. Because of this, many people (myself included) enjoy lingering in these areas to enjoy the details and take pictures. Some of the points of interest in this queue include: Dumbledore's Office, the Defense Against the Dark Arts classroom, the Gryffindor Common Room, the Portrait Gallery, and the Greenhouse. Several of these rooms have lifelike recreations of the characters talking to you or each other.
> 
> The Castle Tour queue is a way for those only interested in seeing *only the queue* to wander through at their own pace. It is a separate queue that, in many places, parallels the main queue, but without the option to ride FJ at the end. However, be aware that the CT queue does not include the Greenhouse nor several other minor areas not mentioned above, and also routes you through a different Portrait Gallery.
> 
> The point to remember is that the main queue has all the elements, but since it feeds people onto the ride itself, can move slowly at points. Conversely, it can also move quickly at other points, causing those going through to miss some of the details. The CT queue does not have this issue as it is specifically designed to accomodate those who either do not wish to ride, or would like to take their time in seeing the elements in the main queue.
> 
> Hope that answers the question!
> __________________



Cool!  I'm not sure if I feel more like Funk or Wagnall.



yaytezIOA said:


> As of right now, there is no Express for Olivanders or Forbidden Journey nor are there any plans for it that are known. HOWEVER...if you do stay onsite, currently you get "Extra magic Hours" (in disney speak) every morning one hour prior to opening...or at least you DID. *Pretty sure they still do.*



Yep, still do.


----------



## cajunaggie

How much should we budget for buying candy, toys, etc @ WWOHP? We aren't into robes, scarves, t-shirts but wands, candies, sneak-a-scope are for sures.

Also, how do you make Buckbeak bow to you?


----------



## damo

cajunaggie said:


> How much should we budget for buying candy, toys, etc @ WWOHP? We aren't into robes, scarves, t-shirts but wands, candies, sneak-a-scope are for sures.
> 
> Also, how do you make Buckbeak bow to you?



You can look at the online store at www.universalorlando.com for prices of things that might interest you.

Buckbeak is an animatronic that bows automatically.  Doesn't really matter what you are doing, lol.


----------



## pcjiang

Solved all questions, good!


----------



## surfgirl

random question: 

when going in the extra hour early, is there a way that they send foot traffic ?  

In other words, can we go right and walk through Seuss Land to get to WWOHP, or do we have to go left (which feels longer ) ?

We are staying onsite, so we hope to be walking in at 8am (ish).

: )


----------



## damo

surfgirl said:


> random question:
> 
> when going in the extra hour early, is there a way that they send foot traffic ?
> 
> In other words, can we go right and walk through Seuss Land to get to WWOHP, or do we have to go left (which feels longer ) ?
> 
> We are staying onsite, so we hope to be walking in at 8am (ish).
> 
> : )



Everyone goes through Suess Landing shortcut (which takes you under the tracks for the trolley) and then over the bridge into Lost Continent.


----------



## Toad_Passenger

Wow, can't believe how much reading I'm doing for 1 part of a park! 

We're going to be at IOA, primarily for WWOHP on either the 13th, 14th, or 15th of March.  Sunday the 13th seems to be the one people are telling me may be the best of those days.

Anyway, we're staying offsite, and I'm just wondering some of the specifics.  

1) Park opens @ 9am that day, so I'm planning on parking the car by 8am.  Which is the best place to park and, since we've pre-printed our tickets, where do we walk to line up for entrance to WWOHP?

2) I've seen differing opinions on what to do first, Ollivander's or FJ.  There are only 2 of our group of 6 doing FJ, the other 4 are either way too young, or just not interested.  Does that affect what order we should do things in?

3) What can be expected in terms of waits for the other rides?

4) Is Ollivander's the only place to buy the wands, and, is there a separate line to buy them there if you're not there for the show?

I know, people are probably sick of these questions, but I know it's going to be crowded while we're there and I want to make the best of things.


----------



## ducky_love

1) Park opens @ 9am that day, so I'm planning on parking the car by 8am.  Which is the best place to park and, since we've pre-printed our tickets, where do we walk to line up for entrance to WWOHP?

*Good call on when to get there.  Since you aren't staying on site they will tell you where to go when you get to the park gates.  If there are no directions then head toward your right through Suess Landing.  (if they aren't telling people which way to go then that is goo news - means it isn't that crowded)*

2) I've seen differing opinions on what to do first, Ollivander's or FJ.  There are only 2 of our group of 6 doing FJ, the other 4 are either way too young, or just not interested.  Does that affect what order we should do things in?

*My opinion?  Ollivanders then head to FJ.  Make sure you leave your bags with the folks that aren't riding and head toward the LEFT side of the line.  Walk by the hundreds of people waiting there - they are waiting for LOCKERS.  *

3) What can be expected in terms of waits for the other rides?

 *Tough to tell - you never know on crowds.  Seems like HP takes the crowds in the morning and the rest of the park doesn't get busy for a couple hours.*

4) Is Ollivander's the only place to buy the wands, and, is there a separate line to buy them there if you're not there for the show?

*Nope- you can buy them from a cart in front of the castle and in the main gift shop towards the entrace / exit.  *

I know, people are probably sick of these questions, but I know it's going to be crowded while we're there and I want to make the best of things. 
*
Nope - not sick of it at all.  We are here to help!! *


----------



## celerystalker

I see WWHOP for the first time on Saturday (other than construction in March of 09). 
I'm so nervous! 
That's kind of silly, right?


----------



## OrcaPotter

*1) Park opens @ 9am that day, so I'm planning on parking the car by 8am.  Which is the best place to park and, since we've pre-printed our tickets, where do we walk to line up for entrance to WWOHP?*

When you get there, there's no telling where you'll be told to park.  Either side of the garage makes no difference.  You can pay a hefty premium price for "preferred" parking which allegedly gets you closer to the bridge over to Citywalk, but honestly, I've been parked everywhere in the garage and it makes no difference.

Having pre-printed your park tickets, pay attention to what the instructions on your tickets say.  I am almost 100% positive that you cannot go directly to the turnstiles.  When I took my parents there last December, we were forced to wait for a regular ticket window because the attendant _swore_ that the electronic ticket pick-up windows were for "out of state" purchases ONLY.  If your paper tickets say go to the gate, then you don't have to worry about picking them up.  Just go in.

Since you're not staying on-site, getting there early may or may not be as great as one would think.  Since it's spring break season, _everyone_ has the same idea and because the on-site guests have already had the chance to fill the area for an hour (and people tend to hang out, understandably, even if they're done with the rides), chances are it's already going to be packed.  I've gone at least once a month since the attraction opened and have finally learned that later is better.  Closer to park closing generally sees a smaller wait for everything.  But every day is different and some days may be lighter than others.  If you find that when you get there at park opening and it's swamped, save yourself the stress and go visit the rest of the park first.  Chances are you'll literally walk on to every ride at that point.

*2) I've seen differing opinions on what to do first, Ollivander's or FJ.  There are only 2 of our group of 6 doing FJ, the other 4 are either way too young, or just not interested.  Does that affect what order we should do things in?*

If the line is short for Ollivander's, DO IT.  It's a very short little show and they only choose one person for the actual experience while everyone watches.  I've seen it once and was lucky enough to be chosen!  However, I'd feel pretty cheated if I waited more than 30 minutes AT MOST to see it.  And that's if I knew I wouldn't be back for a long time.  If only 2 of you are planning to ride FJ, skip the line completely and do single riders.  You have to ask a team member to be directed to that line.  Then, the rest of your party can do the castle tour, which never has a wait, and you can enjoy the castle queue without riding.  Again, you have to ask to be directed to that line, and it's definitely worth it no matter what.

*3) What can be expected in terms of waits for the other rides?*

Little to zero wait early in the day, progressively longer as the day goes on.  EVERYBODY goes to WWOHP first.

*4) Is Ollivander's the only place to buy the wands, and, is there a separate line to buy them there if you're not there for the show?*

The main shops at the front of both Universal parks sell them, as well as an outdoor kiosk outside FJ.  They're also sold in Dervish & Banges, which depending on how the crowds are, may or may not require a wait to get in.

Have fun!  It's incredibly awesome and FJ is worth any wait, IMHO.


----------



## NboroGirl

I'm sorry if this has already been asked, but I'm leaving on Saturday and don't have time to read through all the replies.

Our family of four is excited to visit Wizarding World.  3 of us 4 want to ride FJ.  

My questions are:

1) Will the person who doesn't want to go on the ride be allowed to walk through the line with us and see the castle, and opt out of the ride?  Or will he have a separate line to walk through the castle?

2) If he'll be able to go through the line with us and then opt out at the end, will we be able to go through the line with our backpack, then let him take it before we go on the ride?  (Trying to avoid the lockers.)

Thanks!!


----------



## mesaboy2

NboroGirl said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been asked, but I'm leaving on Saturday and don't have time to read through all the replies.
> 
> Our family of four is excited to visit Wizarding World.  3 of us 4 want to ride FJ.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1) Will the person who doesn't want to go on the ride be allowed to walk through the line with us and see the castle, and opt out of the ride?  Or will he have a separate line to walk through the castle?
> 
> 2) If he'll be able to go through the line with us and then opt out at the end, will we be able to go through the line with our backpack, then let him take it before we go on the ride?  (Trying to avoid the lockers.)
> 
> Thanks!!



Yes to both.  I know of no ride where they force you to board at the end.  Just tell any TM who asks about the bags that you have a non-rider.


----------



## eculmone

Someone told me they went on the ride and are prone to motion sickness so they do not handle motion simulators well.  I'm in the same boat.  I know I almost lost it on the Simpson's ride  So my question is this... I really want to try this ride. Do you think if I take an anti nauseant I may be ok? Or should I just tour the castle and meet my family at the end of the ride


----------



## damo

eculmone said:


> Someone told me they went on the ride and are prone to motion sickness so they do not handle motion simulators well.  I'm in the same boat.  I know I almost lost it on the Simpson's ride  So my question is this... I really want to try this ride. Do you think if I take an anti nauseant I may be ok? Or should I just tour the castle and meet my family at the end of the ride



FJ has parts simulator and parts actual scenery with animatronics.


----------



## mesaboy2

eculmone said:


> Someone told me they went on the ride and are prone to motion sickness so they do not handle motion simulators well.  I'm in the same boat.  I know I almost lost it on the Simpson's ride  So my question is this... I really want to try this ride. Do you think if I take an anti nauseant I may be ok? Or should I just tour the castle and meet my family at the end of the ride



Yeah, you might be okay or you might not.  How's that for a non-answer?  

I recommend you send your family first, get their opinions, and then make the call.  They know you better than any of us....

DW has better luck on it with an empty stomach--another strategy to think about.


----------



## alenushka

Hi,
I was wondering if there are any tips for those who want to do FJ ride but have a bag to check into a locker.  Thank you!


----------



## mesaboy2

alenushka said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if there are any tips for those who want to do FJ ride but have a bag to check into a locker.  Thank you!



Biggest tip is that you can usually enter the locker area through Filch's, the shop at the ride exit.  May save you a ton of time, if the locker line is long.


----------



## alenushka

mesaboy2 said:


> Biggest tip is that you can usually enter the locker area through Filch's, the shop at the ride exit.  May save you a ton of time, if the locker line is long.



 Wow! it is definitely good to know! Thank you!


----------



## Lights_Out

Okay I have a few questions... (apologies if these questions were asked before)

Is it true that you should hit up WWoHP in the afternoon or is that just a myth to make less people go in the morning? I'm hoping people here will give honest advice! Heh.. 
Also, I'll be going the second week of May on a weekday if that helps.

Anybody have any idea of what the wait time for Forbidden Journey might be if we rush there first thing in the morning?

One more, is what this website says about the "bag line" true? - http://wizardingworldpark.com/ride-forbidden-journey-ride-10-minutes/2010/09/22/ 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Pikester

Back from 5 days at Universal and wanted to post that last week was AWESOME crowd wise. Very low crowds at both parks. We (DH, DS13, DS9 and I) arrived on Monday(2/28) to check into the hotel. We did US first since we figured The WWOHP would be packed so we actually waited until 6pm to hit that park (closing was 7pm that night). FJ only had about a 15 minute wait and I believe that was just how long it took you to walk to the ride. The rest of the week was the same for us. 15 minute waits and maybe one 20 minute wait. Pretty much how long it took to walk to the ride once inside Hogwarts. We did the hour early opening once (on Friday 3/4) to get in line for Ollivanders. We had done it once before earlier in the week and neither of my children were chosen. We told DS9 that he could get a wand later in the week before we left. Friday 3/4 was our last day so DH and DS9 tried Ollivanders again while DS13 and I stayed out in the shops. DS9 was not chosen but DH said the show was better then the first time. We went and checked out the Dragon Challenge ride and then walked by Ollivanders and we noticed the line was short. DH, DS9 and DS13 decided to give it one more go while I stayed outside. Guess what? DS13 was chosen! DS9 took it well and we let them both get a wand. DS13 got the one that matched him and DS9 got one that matched his birthday month and date. 

Oh and that morning the wait for FJ was 45 minutes! 

I also wanted to share that I wore a fanny pack all week and was able to wear it on every ride that I went on including FJ. I did not do Hulk , Doom, Rip Ride Rockit or Dragon Challenge so I don't know if they would have let me keep it on for them. 


I tend to get a little quesy (sp?) on simulator rides and I took Bonine (anti nauseant) before we went to the parks. Worked great!


----------



## OrcaPotter

Lights_Out said:


> Is it true that you should hit up WWoHP in the afternoon or is that just a myth to make less people go in the morning? I'm hoping people here will give honest advice! Heh..
> Also, I'll be going the second week of May on a weekday if that helps.
> 
> Anybody have any idea of what the wait time for Forbidden Journey might be if we rush there first thing in the morning?
> 
> One more, is what this website says about the "bag line" true? - http://wizardingworldpark.com/ride-forbidden-journey-ride-10-minutes/2010/09/22/



- I would recommend it, simply because the general mentality is "let's go as soon as the park opens to beat the crowds" so you have EVERYONE doing this.  Not to mention, if you're not staying at an on-site hotel, everyone who is has already had an hour ahead of you to fill WWOHP and they're not going to head out after their exclusive hour.  Best to go toward late afternoon.  Especially now that spring break and summer crowds are starting.  When I head out, I leave Harry to the last part of the day and ride the rest of the attractions first because typically, you walk right on them early in the day.

- Hard to tell.  It depends on how many people have taken advantage of the early entrance perk of being an on-site guest.  And also how many other charging rhinos at "rope drop" are competing with you.  You can probably still get away with going during the week and seeing less crowds, but as March and April progress, that will get less likely.  It'll stay ridiculously crowded until mid-September or so, then pick up again around the holidays.

- Honestly, I have never waited too long outside of the castle to get a locker.  The problem is that most people go to the first block of lockers they see and the area gets so congested it's hard to move past them.  The truth is, there are a TON of lockers further back but people are too oblivious to keep going to see them.  Going through the gift shop IS an option but please only do that as a last resort.  Getting OUT of that shop is already hard enough.  The rest of the site's advice is true.  To avoid the longest wait, ask for the single riders line and when you're done, go back in and ask for the castle tour to see the rest of the castle.  The line for lockers is not the best judge of just how long realistically you're going to wait for the ride.


----------



## lovebug33

How much time should I allot for Harry? I am going on a busy, busy week (the Sunday before Easter), I am a HUGE Harry fan, and I want to see everything in there. Is this going to be an all day experience? We couldn't afford the on site hotel, so we are staying at the Double Tree at the Gates of Universal or something like that. We are thinking of getting in line at 7:30 for a 9:00 opening. Any thought would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lights_Out

I have another question...
I believe this was asked before, but I just wanted to be 100% clear (since I've heard opposing comments)...




You can go both directions (red & green), correct?


----------



## BubblesNH

I'm expecting big crowds. We are going to IOA mostly for Harry Potter. We have been to IOA pre harry potter. We are staying off site. I'm wondering if Friday or Sat will be better?
 From previous posts I think we will head for Hulk at rope drop and go clockwise and end the day in Wwohp. DD really wants to do Rip Ride Rocket?? Trying to decide to buy 2 park pass and run over and do it in the afternoon.
 Also might go to Tschop Chop for lunch or an early dinner and go back to IOA for late night Potter?? Park is open 9am to 10pm. Will make for a very long day. Might do Fri and Sat so not so crazy??


----------



## Tim_Jones

Lights_Out said:


> I have another question...
> I believe this was asked before, but I just wanted to be 100% clear (since I've heard opposing comments)...
> You can go both directions (red & green), correct?



Yes, you can go both directions.

Also, with respect to the bag line -- when it's a long line OUTSIDE the castle, it's almost always for the lockers.  You'll start to see this, again with spring breaks starting up, this week.  I've never waited longer than 25 minutes for the Harry Potter ride, even when it's super busy, but I don't wait for the locker line and I take single rider.  The gift shop is a good method and now that they've opened up two doors to it, it's not quite as bad getting in and out....of course, you still have lots of people that don't see that second door, over by the photo center.


----------



## Tim_Jones

BubblesNH said:


> I'm expecting big crowds. We are going to IOA mostly for Harry Potter. We have been to IOA pre harry potter. We are staying off site. I'm wondering if Friday or Sat will be better?
> From previous posts I think we will head for Hulk at rope drop and go clockwise and end the day in Wwohp. DD really wants to do Rip Ride Rocket?? Trying to decide to buy 2 park pass and run over and do it in the afternoon.
> Also might go to Tschop Chop for lunch or an early dinner and go back to IOA for late night Potter?? Park is open 9am to 10pm. Will make for a very long day. Might do Fri and Sat so not so crazy??



They're likely to both be busy, but Friday slightly less so....

One warning with the Rip, Ride, Rocket -- it's operating hours can be VERY sporadic....I would personally not plan much around it, as you may get there and it's closed....has been my experience, anyway.


----------



## ducky_love

Lights_Out said:


> I have another question...
> I believe this was asked before, but I just wanted to be 100% clear (since I've heard opposing comments)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go both directions (red & green), correct?



One comment on this.  When it is busy enough TMs will direct you which way to go in the morning.  Like only resort guests will go to the right and all other guests have to go to the left.  Just FYI.


----------



## Lights_Out

ducky_love said:


> One comment on this.  When it is busy enough TMs will direct you which way to go in the morning.  Like only resort guests will go to the right and all other guests have to go to the left.  Just FYI.


Ah! Thank you very much for that info!
That must've been what happened... because I actually heard of some people not being able to go a certain way!


----------



## Sundancer UK

I made it to the end of the thread!    Wow, what a *lot* of information, I am so glad to have found this place and so so thankful that you guys are so generous with your help.

While reading through I've been trying to work out how I'm going to do things, I was hoping that one of you might cast your eye over my thoughts and let me know if it seems ok?

It's our first trip overseas and we're staying at Disney World in All Stars Music.  I simply MUST visit Harry Potter world, so we are going to go to IOA (despite my husband not being pleased that it's sooo expensive for the day!)
As we don't drive we're going to need a cab.  As there's 6 of us it's going to need to be a big one.

There will be me and my husband, plus an almost 2 year old and my other children aged 6, 8 and almost 10.  
I think my older two children are both tall enough to ride FJ, though I am unsure whether it will be a bit too scary for them - any opinions?

We're aiming to get there as early as possible and make a day of it, do you have any idea what time we should leave our hotel?

I'm thinking we head straight for Olivander's, then over to FJ.  We'll go through the line and do the baby swap (swapping bags too, so we wont need to bother with lockers)

I'm hoping to get lunch at the Three Broomsticks.  
Would this be a place where it's ok for one adult to wait and the other adult walk around with children until a table is available?  We wont get queue-jumping anger from other people for this would we?

Then from here I plan to take the rest of the day as easy as possible, the Seuss bit sounds fun 
We're holidaying from May 10th til May 24th.  We're probably going to spend the first week at Disney, but I was hoping someone might be able to give me an idea of what date or day would be best for WWOHP?

Thanks once more, you fantastic people!


----------



## mesaboy2

Sundancer UK said:


> I made it to the end of the thread!    Wow, what a *lot* of information, I am so glad to have found this place and so so thankful that you guys are so generous with your help.
> 
> I did the same thing, lurking around here gathering all the intel I could before my first trip last summer.  Smart planning in my opinion!
> 
> While reading through I've been trying to work out how I'm going to do things, I was hoping that one of you might cast your eye over my thoughts and let me know if it seems ok?
> 
> It's our first trip overseas and we're staying at Disney World in All Stars Music.  I simply MUST visit Harry Potter world, so we are going to go to IOA (despite my husband not being pleased that it's sooo expensive for the day!)
> As we don't drive we're going to need a cab.  As there's 6 of us it's going to need to be a big one.
> 
> There will be me and my husband, plus an almost 2 year old and my other children aged 6, 8 and almost 10.
> I think my older two children are both tall enough to ride FJ, though I am unsure whether it will be a bit too scary for them - any opinions?
> 
> They can probably handle it.  I don't want to give away anything, but there are several times during the ride where scary things from the HP universe get pretty close--closer than any ride I've ever been on.  You might want to send one adult through the single-rider queue first so they can judge.  This single-rider queue rarely takes more than 10 minutes.  If the adult says "okay", then everyone go through the main queue with your bags and use child-swap.  I believe both the older children should be able to ride twice (once with each parent) using the swap, but I have only one child so I am not 100% sure.
> 
> We're aiming to get there as early as possible and make a day of it, do you have any idea what time we should leave our hotel?
> 
> The park opens at 9:00, but they may let you in around 8:45 or so--just depends.  For Sundays (I recommend below), I would say leave around 7:30-7:45 or so, depending on if you need to purchase tickets once at Uni.  Universal is about 15 miles or so from WDW.  Traffic on Sunday should be light.  If you go mid-week (another recommendation below), traffic will be heavy, but a good taxi-driver should be able to avoid the worst of it.  If this is your choice, leave 15-20 minutes earlier or so
> 
> I am basing these times so that you get to the Uni gates around 8:00 or 8:15.  Others, especially the locals, may have better advice here.
> 
> I'm thinking we head straight for Olivander's, then over to FJ.  We'll go through the line and do the baby swap (swapping bags too, so we wont need to bother with lockers)
> 
> Yes, I always recommend Ollivander's before FJ.  The queue only gets worse throughout the day, except for maybe the last hour or so before close.  FJ fluctuates more, and the queue is far more interesting.  For Ollivander's you're just waiting outside in the heat.
> 
> Remember that since you are staying off-site, that all on-site guests will have an hour jump-start on you.  The queues for O's and FJ will almost certainly still have a 30-minute wait at least even if you enter Uni at the first possible moment.
> 
> You've probably read this already, but Ollivander's is a cute show and mildly entertaining.  I would not personally wait more than 60 minutes for it at the outside, but since you're British and apparently a big fan, you may want to wait longer.  Obviously up to you.  All that said, I don't think the wait will go over 60 minutes for the time you are there.
> 
> I'm hoping to get lunch at the Three Broomsticks.
> Would this be a place where it's ok for one adult to wait and the other adult walk around with children until a table is available?  We wont get queue-jumping anger from other people for this would we?
> 
> No, they won't let you.  They police this more than at any other theme-park restaurant I know of.  You'll all get in queue to order, then all get in queue to pick up your food, all get your silverware/napkins/condiments/whatever, then a TM will seat you.
> 
> Then from here I plan to take the rest of the day as easy as possible, the Seuss bit sounds fun  It is!
> We're holidaying from May 10th til May 24th.  We're probably going to spend the first week at Disney, but I was hoping someone might be able to give me an idea of what date or day would be best for WWOHP?
> 
> I recommend Sunday May 15 or May 22.  I have been several times on a Sunday and the crowds on this day have tended to be the lowest I've seen.  You would probably also be fine during any mid-week days, May 17-19.  That time of the year should not be crowded, but I still would not recommend Fridays, Saturdays, or Mondays--they tend to be the busiest in my opinion on any given week.
> 
> Thanks once more, you fantastic people!



My best answers above in red.


----------



## Minerva6116

mesaboy2 said:


> but I still would not recommend Fridays, Saturdays, or Mondays--they tend to be the busiest in my opinion on any given week.red.



Oh no! We're going on a Monday, right in the middle of spring break! 

Has anyone taken the Mears shuttle? How long does it usually take for them to stop at different hotels and pick people up? What time should we schedule our pick up?

Thank you!


----------



## mesaboy2

Minerva6116 said:


> Oh no! We're going on a Monday, right in the middle of spring break!
> 
> Has anyone taken the Mears shuttle? How long does it usually take for them to stop at different hotels and pick people up? What time should we schedule our pick up?
> 
> Thank you!



They're all busy in the middle of spring break.  I perhaps should have said on any normal week.


----------



## Sundancer UK

Thank you thank you thank you so much!  That's really so helpful.

I'm afraid I now have one more question, but I hope it's my last on WWOHP anyway 

I'd really rather not have to bring a carseat for my toddler if I can help it, can you tell me if getting a bus is a really bad idea?  Is it even possible to go by bus and get there before opening and where would be the nearest stop to Disney?

I'm afraid I'm completely used to London big red buses, so I know nothing in this area.


----------



## Metro West

Sundancer UK said:


> I'd really rather not have to bring a carseat for my toddler if I can help it, can you tell me if getting a bus is a really bad idea?  Is it even possible to go by bus and get there before opening and where would be the nearest stop to Disney?


 Going by Lynx bus isn't advisable because of the time it will take to get from Disney to Universal. 

You can check the schedules here: http://golynx.com

You would be better off taking the Mears shuttle or a cab.


----------



## Sundancer UK

What's a mears shuttle?   sorry!


----------



## Metro West

Sundancer UK said:


> What's a mears shuttle?   sorry!


 It's a shuttle service that runs between Disney and Universal and lots of people take it. 

www.mearstransportation.com


----------



## Sundancer UK

Oh and they're early and reliable then?  That's pretty fab, thanks!


----------



## surfgirl

Sundancer UK said:


> {snip}
> I think my older two children are both tall enough to ride FJ, though I am unsure whether it will be a bit too scary for them - any opinions?
> {snip}



Get out the measuring tape and measure now!  The worst is when a kid "expects" it and gives you the "I can't do it" face at the entrance.  We were checked two or three times going in.  My son measured 48" at the dr. office - with sneakers, he was at least an inch taller and would have whacked his head on the measuring stick if he wasn't careful.  

There is a child swap at the entrance to the ride - a little room with videos I think.

My kids were scared - they kept their eyes shut most of the time.  My older one (10yrs) wanted to do it again with us, but not the younger ones (7 yrs, 9 yrs) and the younger ones *love* Haunted Mansion, but this was scarier.  Also cooler from an adult perspective!




Sundancer UK said:


> {snip}
> I'm thinking we head straight for Olivander's, then over to FJ.  We'll go through the line and do the baby swap (swapping bags too, so we wont need to bother with lockers)
> {snip}



Another alternative would be for you to stand in line with kids and do Ollivanders, while the other adult rides the single rider line to make the assessment.  Would accomplish both goals and minimize 'wait' time for the other kids.  Honestly, Mr. Surf thought the show at Ollivander's was stupid.  The kids liked it, but after being through it, I wouldn't waste a lot of time in line for it.  My limit would be more like 20-30 minutes and even that is generous.



Sundancer UK said:


> {snip}
> Then from here I plan to take the rest of the day as easy as possible, the Seuss bit sounds fun
> {snip}



My kids loved Seuss Landing.  We typically have ridden 'The Cat in the Hat', multiple times as well as the train multiple times.  'The Cat in the Hat' is almost like the Winnie the Pooh ride on steroids - the cars spin, bounce, etc.  Plus, that was a favorite book of theirs.  One Fish is very cute - a little spray of water but not enough to be soaking.  If you ask at the trains, sometimes the conductor will let a kid say, "all aboard" or something.  The tracks of the trains are different - one goes through the Circus McGirkus and one does not.  If both are running, I would wait twice and do both sides, but be prepared that only one side might be running.


Will you do Pterandon Flyers ?  If so, you will want to head there immediately after WWoHP.  Only kids or adults with kids are allowed to ride - it is short, but I still really like it.  This line grows very quickly though.

have a great time!

(btw, we got a locker at the entrance that we had all day.  While it was less convenient from a logistics perspective, it was easier just to pay for it and stow lots of gear.  Since we were there at 8am, it was chilly, so we started in jeans and carried shorts to change into - which we left in the locker.  It was awesome for that!)

Also, if you do souvenir shopping at all, one of our favorites over the years is the "Thing 1" "Thing 2" and "Thing 3" tees.  My kids love them and wear them all at the same time - they are easily identifiable in red shirts and get many comments "how cute they are".  It is a fun tee that you can easily use!


----------



## Tim_Jones

Sundancer UK said:


> Oh and they're early and reliable then?  That's pretty fab, thanks!



...and if you buy the one day/two park pass with shuttle transfers, you get this shuttle for free...same price as a one day/two park, you just have to ask for the one that includes the shuttle transfers.  You can get more info about it, here.


----------



## Sundancer UK

Surfgirl, thanks for that!    I'm certain they're tall enough, both over 50inches   The Thing t-shirts are I think, the only souveniers that I'm dead set on getting!  lol

As for the pterandon flyers - I have no idea yet, I've not planned that far ahead!   Really starting to feel like I need ot get my bum in gear now though, but also feeling quite overwhelmed.

Tim Jones, that's very interesting thanks.  I'm wondering if it's worth the extra though - I mean, would we really get the chance to see much of both parks?  I think IOA might fill up our day as we'll be going at child speed for at least some of it.


----------



## Tim_Jones

Sundancer UK said:


> Surfgirl, thanks for that!    I'm certain they're tall enough, both over 50inches   The Thing t-shirts are I think, the only souveniers that I'm dead set on getting!  lol
> 
> As for the pterandon flyers - I have no idea yet, I've not planned that far ahead!   Really starting to feel like I need ot get my bum in gear now though, but also feeling quite overwhelmed.
> 
> Tim Jones, that's very interesting thanks.  I'm wondering if it's worth the extra though - I mean, would we really get the chance to see much of both parks?  I think IOA might fill up our day as we'll be going at child speed for at least some of it.



You may be right.  Totally going from memory here, but I believe the Mears shuttle is about $18 per adult to get there from Disney.


----------



## mhalpern

We are booked to stay at the Doubletree Hotel at Universal.  It's supposed to be close but I'm not sure how close.  We'll have a rental car but would you recommend taking a taxi from the Doubletree?  Thanks.


----------



## shemeno

mhalpern said:


> We are booked to stay at the Doubletree Hotel at Universal.  It's supposed to be close but I'm not sure how close.  We'll have a rental car but would you recommend taking a taxi from the Doubletree?  Thanks.



I stayed there last week.  Its super close.  A seven minute walk from doubletree door to citywalk.  They offer a shuttle, the times may be constricting....so i just liked to walk cause it really is super close.


----------



## MIChessGuy

shemeno said:


> I stayed there last week.  Its super close.  A seven minute walk from doubletree door to citywalk.  They offer a shuttle, the times may be constricting....so i just liked to walk cause it really is super close.



Last month I stayed at the Holiday Inn Maingate, just across Major Blvd. from the Doubletree.  I found the walk to Universal easy enough.  You need to step lively when crossing Kirkman Rd. so that the pedestrian light does not change before you've made it across.  Hugely preferable to paying the Universal parking fee, in my view.


----------



## BDJazz

We are going on Tuesday May 17th.  My question is this: We bought one of those guidebooks and a section of it was dedicated to WWOHP.  It mentioned something about if crowds are large that they give you a ticket with a preprinted time to come back on it.  is this something they still do or is that something that was done during the initial rush after it first opened?  Thanks!


----------



## damo

BDJazz said:


> We are going on Tuesday May 17th.  My question is this: We bought one of those guidebooks and a section of it was dedicated to WWOHP.  It mentioned something about if crowds are large that they give you a ticket with a preprinted time to come back on it.  is this something they still do or is that something that was done during the initial rush after it first opened?  Thanks!



It is definitely still done.  The crowds are still very, very large at any holiday time when the kids are out of school.


----------



## mhalpern

I just checked the calendar and IOA is opening at 8am on the day we will be there (April 19th).  Does that mean resort people will get in at 7am?  We are staying off-site so would you recommend being on line at 7:30am?  I'm hoping (maybe, possibly) that since the park is opening so early it may not be super crowded.  Okay, okay I know it's spring break and Easter week.  A girl can dream.


----------



## damo

mhalpern said:


> I just checked the calendar and IOA is opening at 8am on the day we will be there (April 19th).  Does that mean resort people will get in at 7am?  We are staying off-site so would you recommend being on line at 7:30am?  I'm hoping (maybe, possibly) that since the park is opening so early it may not be super crowded.  Okay, okay I know it's spring break and Easter week.  A girl can dream.



Yes, the park will open at 7 am for early entry.  You need to be in line by at least 7:30.  Hope for the best but expect the worst.


----------



## Harry Potter

I haven't really been following this thread much, but now my holiday to UO is only 8 weeks away, I am starting to get giddy again! 

Let me get this straight: apart from my early entry to IOA as a resort guest, will my entry to WWoHP be limited throughout the day? Either by insane queues leading out through JP or LC areas, or by that ticketing system which tells you to come back at a certain time?

Last summer, which is my only recollection of WWoHP, even though it was busy (and I mean opening week kinda busy) I could walk in and out of WWoHP at a whim all week long. 

I presume that's not going to happen anymore?


----------



## Tink2Day

Harry Potter said:


> I haven't really been following this thread much, but now my holiday to UO is only 8 weeks away, I am starting to get giddy again!
> 
> Let me get this straight: apart from my early entry to IOA as a resort guest, will my entry to WWoHP be limited throughout the day? Either by insane queues leading out through JP or LC areas, or by that ticketing system which tells you to come back at a certain time?
> 
> Last summer, which is my only recollection of WWoHP, even though it was busy (and I mean opening week kinda busy) I could walk in and out of WWoHP at a whim all week long.
> 
> I presume that's not going to happen anymore?




It just depends on when you go and what the crowds are like. There seem to be a lot of factors in play which have increased crowd size dramatically even from last year. Or maybe they're trying to filter people into the other parts of the park?

I know when we were there in early November, we too wandered in and out of WWOHP, had virtually no wait times even later in the day so who really knows what has the park so crowded now.

I would assume though that your star status as the boy would allow you to wander wherever you wanted.


----------



## Don Pacho

*Universal Studios wonders how and when to expand Wizarding World of Harry Potter*




_By Brady MacDonald
Los Angeles Times Staff Writer
April 6, 2011, 5:15 a.m._


With the unprecedented success of the Wizarding World of Harry Potter, Universal Studios executives are already wrestling with the question of how and when to expand the perpetually congested 20-acre theme-park-within-a-theme-park at Islands of Adventure in Florida.

Photos: Top 10 Wizarding World of Harry Potter rides and attractions 

Although officials won't discuss specific plans, several signs point to preparations being made for phase two of Wizarding World:

* In January, survey markings that possibly may be mapping out the potential expansion began appearing in the backstage areas behind the Lost Continent, the themed area of the park that was partially taken over to make room for phase one of Wizarding World.

* Visitor questionnaires suggest Universal Studios is considering doubling the size of the themed land within the next year or two to make Wizarding World "twice as big with twice as much everything."

* Universal Studios' licensing contract with Warner Bros. requires the theme park to incorporate elements from the final Harry Potter films, the last of which will open in theaters in July.

Universal Studios Orlando saw a 36% spike in attendance after the opening of Wizarding World in June 2010, drawing an additional 1 million visitors in just three months. During the same period, merchandise sales more than doubled while food sales jumped nearly 60%. Analysts expect the attendance lift and corresponding sales uptick to continue for several years.

The wild popularity of Wizarding World, which has seen shoulder-to-shoulder crowds and hour-long lines just to enter shops, has led to speculation that Universal plans to scrap the rest of the Lost Continent attractions to make room for a phase two expansion of the Potter-verse. Among the most oft-repeated rumored plans:

* Change the "Eighth Voyage of Sinbad" stunt show into a Harry Potter-themed live show.

* Convert the Lost Continent market into Diagon Alley, complete with a Leaky Cauldron restaurant.

* Transform the "Poseidons Fury" special effects show into an indoor steel coaster or a dark ride themed to Gringotts Wizarding Bank.



Source:  http://www.latimes.com/travel/deals...rry-potter-expansion-04201101,0,2684147.story



.


----------



## happycampers

surfgirl said:


> Get out the measuring tape and measure now!  The worst is when a kid "expects" it and gives you the "I can't do it" face at the entrance.  We were checked two or three times going in.  My son measured 48" at the dr. office - with sneakers, he was at least an inch taller and would have whacked his head on the measuring stick if he wasn't careful.



What is the measuring procedure at the park? Do they measure each time at each ride or is there a one time measuring and a wrist band? What do they use to measure the kids? Can they wear shoes while being measured? Without shoes, my youngest would not be tall enough to ride FJ (which would be such a highlight), but may be borderline with sneakers on. Thanks.


----------



## goofy4tink

happycampers said:


> What is the measuring procedure at the park? Do they measure each time at each ride or is there a one time measuring and a wrist band? What do they use to measure the kids? Can they wear shoes while being measured? Without shoes, my youngest would not be tall enough to ride FJ (which would be such a highlight), but may be borderline with sneakers on. Thanks.


I believe they measure at each attraction. But, here's the thing. It's all about the safely restraints. You have to be a certain height in order for them to function correctly. And that is usually going to be a measurement of the torso...so if a parent were to try to add height (and I'm not saying you are, but others do try it), by adding lifts to the shoes or such, the restraints are not going to fit correctly simply because you haven't lenghtened the torso!

The funny thing is that my dh is 6'4'', and my ds is 6'. You can obviously tell the difference when they are standing next to each other. But...sit them down on the same type seats??? Their heads are at the same level!! My ds has really short legs but a very long torso, while my dh has very long legs and a normal torso. But, attractions don't measure your torso, they go with an average of heights.


----------



## julie1218

goofy4tink said:


> I believe they measure at each attraction. But, here's the thing. It's all about the safely restraints. You have to be a certain height in order for them to function correctly. And that is usually going to be a measurement of the torso...so if a parent were to try to add height (and I'm not saying you are, but others do try it), by adding lifts to the shoes or such, the restraints are not going to fit correctly simply because you haven't lenghtened the torso!
> 
> The funny thing is that my dh is 6'4'', and my ds is 6'. You can obviously tell the difference when they are standing next to each other. But...sit them down on the same type seats??? Their heads are at the same level!! My ds has really short legs but a very long torso, while my dh has very long legs and a normal torso. But, attractions don't measure your torso, they go with an average of heights.



but they DO measure with shoes on right?  regardless of heel height?  i''m not going to have my 47 3/4 inch daughter there in 3 inch heels, but her normal thick soled tennis shoes do put her over 48 inches.


----------



## damo

julie1218 said:


> but they DO measure with shoes on right?  regardless of heel height?  i''m not going to have my 47 3/4 inch daughter there in 3 inch heels, but her normal thick soled tennis shoes do put her over 48 inches.



Yes, they measure with shoes on.


----------



## goofy4tink

julie1218 said:


> but they DO measure with shoes on right?  regardless of heel height?  i''m not going to have my 47 3/4 inch daughter there in 3 inch heels, but her normal thick soled tennis shoes do put her over 48 inches.


Absolutely. They don't make you take your shoes off!! My point was referring to those that give their kids shoes that are a bit too big for them and then they add stuffing in them to 'grow' them an inch or two. I sometimes wonder what happens if a CM sees a child just make the measurement but notices that the shoes are platforms that added an inch or two.


----------



## loveysbydesign

Very excited about our hopefully 1st time to US/IOA this October. Just wondering how long of a wait we can expect for FJ since we are staying offsite? I'm hoping for no longer than a 30 minute wait but is that a pipe dream???  Also my dh and 4y.o. ds won;t be going on this. Is there an area close by that he can entertain the little guy with while the rest of us ride it? And if my dh changes his mind and does want to go on it do they offer child swap?


----------



## damo

loveysbydesign said:


> Very excited about our hopefully 1st time to US/IOA this October. Just wondering how long of a wait we can expect for FJ since we are staying offsite? I'm hoping for no longer than a 30 minute wait but is that a pipe dream???  Also my dh and 4y.o. ds won;t be going on this. Is there an area close by that he can entertain the little guy with while the rest of us ride it? And if my dh changes his mind and does want to go on it do they offer child swap?



October crowds are generally pretty low, so you may have a small wait.  What I would do is take the entire group through the "castle tour" which allows you just to look at everything and not ride.  Then after you are done that, those who want to ride can use the single riders' line which is generally very, very quick.  You can't won't be riding together.


----------



## Harry Potter

For those of you that know your theme park attractions well, what rides or attractions do you think should have been included at WWoHP? The rides are too aggressive for very young visitors, and the only other ride is FotH which is yet another coaster.

I would like to have seen an interactive show and a carousel maybe.


----------



## Rags

I will be heading to Universal the Sunday before Labor day until that Friday. How do yo think the crowds will be starting Tuesday? TIA!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

Rags said:


> I will be heading to Universal the Sunday before Labor day until that Friday. How do yo think the crowds will be starting Tuesday? TIA!!!



I expect it'll be pretty light then. Labor Day doesn't have much impact on crowds, which is why I'll be there myself that weekend.  Even better for you midweek.


----------



## OrcaPotter

Harry Potter said:


> For those of you that know your theme park attractions well, what rides or attractions do you think should have been included at WWoHP? The rides are too aggressive for very young visitors, and the only other ride is FotH which is yet another coaster.
> 
> I would like to have seen an interactive show and a carousel maybe.



One of the positives and negatives about Universal is that most of their attractions are meant to be thrilling.  My thought is that since Disney already meets the needs of most children under 8 years old, the likelihood that they'd invest in mild and/or "slow" rides wouldn't have as big an appeal with the demographics they aim toward--which are the teen and young adult sets--something Disney does not really do well with other than the pull of nostalgia.  Even Cat in the Hat has an element of "thrill" to it with the occasional spinning.  My motion sickness-prone mother has to count THAT ride out, too.

So, something like a carousel already exists at IoA in Suess Landing ... in addition to other mild rides like One Fish Two Fish and the Sneeches Train--they're unlikely to repeat rides like those.  Though, I agree, I would love for them to build a milder attraction in WWoHP for those who have motion sickness and younger children who otherwise love Potter.  Take out the Sinbad show (I have not seen it since the park opened) and perhaps replace it with some sort of HP-themed show.  How about some sort of interactive playground where you can do "real magic" or something?  Or (and I like this best) ... turn the Hogwarts Express into an _actual ride_.


----------



## Tink2Day

I agree Orca, and JK Rowling would never go for it.  She has said that the books aren't targeted at young children. Turning it into kiddie rides wouldn't fit with the dark themes of HP.

That may be why the children in her books don't attend Hogwart's until they are 11.
Personally if/when I had small children Fantasyland at Disney was perfect for them. Older children find it boring and babyish and want more excitement. They also are happy to get away from the, think my 14 year old grand called them: 'whiney ankle biters'.  (guess the whiney teens are better) 

There have been rumors that an expansion will occur, lets hope so!


----------



## left210

Can you buy pumpkin juice and butterbeer bottled to take home to someone as a souvenir?  If so how much is it?


----------



## beckysmith

Pumpkin juice is bottled, butter beer is not. However, I think they sell souvenir mugs for butter beer. I had the crazy luck of going twice this summer, and the first time (a week before it officially opened- it was secretly opened) they had these great mugs that you could buy your butter beer in and get free refills with it- but the second time, about a month and a half later, I didn't see any mugs and you couldn't get free refills.  But either way, you can probably find a butter beer mug somewhere and pumpkin juice comes bottled.


----------



## Redbudlover

I was just there in mid-March and went solo. First of all I learned that if you are not a hotel guest by the time you get to FJ the line is huge.Do not stop at Olivander's- that line is the slowest I have ever seen any where. Skip the show and buy your wand after you ride FJ. I was there at RD and went directly to Dragon Challenge. I was in line and was told it would be an hour long line when a CM came through looking for single riders. He took a group of us through the line to the place single riders enter. It was a great ride and I decided to ride again since the single rider line was a walk on. I had already picked up my backpack for the lockers however so had to drop it off again. A Cm told me to go to the end of the main line which would take us to the lockers eventually and from there I could go to the single rider line. That main line was still huge. I thought about it for a second and realized I could enter the area for the lockers without going through the main line as I had been shown by the first CM who took us through the first time. So I went in the locker exit - dropped off my stuff and walked right onto the single rider line from there.... I could have done that all day! So if anyone wants to ride that ride alone do the FJ ride first, then the Hippogriff which is really really really short after a long line, and then ride dragon challenge to your heart's content! You will minimize your time in lines that way...


----------



## DAlston4485

lovebug33 said:


> How much time should I allot for Harry? I am going on a busy, busy week (the Sunday before Easter), I am a HUGE Harry fan, and I want to see everything in there. Is this going to be an all day experience? We couldn't afford the on site hotel, so we are staying at the Double Tree at the Gates of Universal or something like that. We are thinking of getting in line at 7:30 for a 9:00 opening. Any thought would be greatly appreciated!





Did you purchase a package through the Double Tree with tickets or just booked the hotel? If you booked the package, I'm pretty sure you get early entry bc Double Tree is a partner Hotel.


----------



## damo

DAlston4485 said:


> Did you purchase a package through the Double Tree with tickets or just booked the hotel? If you booked the package, I'm pretty sure you get early entry bc Double Tree is a partner Hotel.



You have to have booked the package through Universal to get the early entry.


----------



## DAlston4485

damo said:


> You have to have booked the package through Universal to get the early entry.




Yes that's true. Forgot about that when I wrote it.


----------



## undertheseas

We've never been to a theme park with a toddler but DH's conference has rented out the park in June one evening and I have to go    Can someone please tell me how the baby swap works?  Do we all get to go through the queue together until the very end?  Or where does the adult and toddler wait?  

TIA!


----------



## rosieari9197

does anyone know if the butterbeer is kosher?


----------



## Sowmya

We are five adults and we will be staying at Disney's All Star music. I am wondering if it is better to rent a car or hire a cab to get to Universal. Does mears have cabs for 5 passengers?

My next question is if we want to do just the castle tour at WWOHP do we still need to leave our bags in the lockers? Or can we directly join the line for castle tour?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harry Potter

I am a big sucker for Harry Potter soundtracks, so I am going to write an incomplete list of all the great orchestral music you will hear at WWoHP and whereabouts within it! That way, you can download any individual tracks that remind you of your vacation! 

Flight of the Hippogriff:

A Window to the Past
Hagrid the Professor
Buckbeak's Flight

Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey:

Secrets of the Castle (Castle queue)
Hedwig's Theme (loading station)
Harry's Wondrous World ("Ron and Harry will meet you outside!")
Hedwig's Theme ("Hermoine did it! They're Flying!")
The Spiders (the forbidden forest sequence)
The Quidditch Match ("Showing off to your Muggle admirers, Potter?")
Mr. Longbottom Flies ("We've made it! To the Great Hall!")
Harry's Wondrous World ("You're free to return to Hogwarts any time. Now, tuck your elbows in!")

Dragon Challenge:

Harry Sees Dragons
Golden Egg

Hogsmeade area music:

Potter Waltz (most frequent)
Neville's Waltz
Leaving Hogwarts
Reunion of Friends
Entry to the Great Hall and the Banquet
Diagon Alley and the Gringotts Vault
The Flying Car
Fawkes the Phoenix
Double Trouble
Aunt Marge's Waltz (very frequent)
Christmas at Hogwarts
Fireworks
Dumbledore's Army
Flight of the Order of the Phoenix

Very incomplete, any more ideas?


----------



## pooh4evr

We will be in Orlando Sept 27- Oct 7 - we haven't done universal before but are planning a day for Harry -- are crowds the first week of Oct OK? I have heard of "hell Week" - what is it and do  we need to worry about it? FWIW our kids are 10,8 and 4  Thanks!


----------



## Metro West

pooh4evr said:


> We will be in Orlando Sept 27- Oct 7 - we haven't done universal before but are planning a day for Harry -- are crowds the first week of Oct OK? I have heard of "hell Week" - what is it and do  we need to worry about it? FWIW our kids are 10,8 and 4  Thanks!


 Crowds in October aren't usually bad...it can be crowded but nothing like summer. Hell Week isn't until mid-October and normally affects crowds at Halloween Horror Nights...not the parks during the day.


----------



## pooh4evr

Thak You!


----------



## lklasing

A friend just told me she is going to WDW/US in a couple of weeks, staying in a rental home.  I am looking for information about what the best strategy is for the Harry Potter area, including rides, for US visitors who are not staying on-site.  I thought I heard about 2 months ago on a podcast that they are changing to a system where everyone is assigned a particular time to go, with the intent to lessen the tremendous waits.  Does anyone know if that is true?  Can y'all help me understand the best plan to visit the HP area?  I've never been but want to try to help my friend.

Any quick responses will be appreciated as we are going to dinner tonight.  Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

lklasing said:


> A friend just told me she is going to WDW/US in a couple of weeks, staying in a rental home.  I am looking for information about what the best strategy is for the Harry Potter area, including rides, for US visitors who are not staying on-site.  I thought I heard about 2 months ago on a podcast that they are changing to a system where everyone is assigned a particular time to go, with the intent to lessen the tremendous waits.  Does anyone know if that is true?  Can y'all help me understand the best plan to visit the HP area?  I've never been but want to try to help my friend.
> 
> Any quick responses will be appreciated as we are going to dinner tonight.  Thanks!



It sounds like you're talking about the timed entry system that has been in place at WWoHP for months now.  It is typically used when crowds are moderate to heavy.  If you are familiar with Disney's FastPass, it is just like that except it is only used to gain entry into the area, not any specific attraction.


----------



## OrcaPotter

I agree with the above post--sounds like the raffle ticket method where you're given a time to come back to the area, this does not mean you'll have an easier time with the attractions.

Best summer approach: Go in the middle of the week.  US is popular with locals (such as myself) and crowds tend to be insane Friday and Saturday.  I've heard Sundays are slower, but this may not apply for folks on summer vacations.

Not staying on-site, go as early as you can, just expect there to already be a hefty wait for WWoHP depending on how many on-site folks took advantage of their early entry.  Best bet is to do all the other rides, which should have minimal waits.  Leave WWoHP until much, much later in the day--close to closing and crowds should be a lot less.  

If you're there on a day they're handing out tickets, you know it's beyond insanely crowded.  Go ride other rides, check out US, then try again much later.


----------



## kkendle

Hi.....I am new here to this site....but have been reading a LOT of the posts and learned a great deal...thanks!

Our first full day in Orlando will be Thurs. June 2nd...I had planned on going to Universal that day thinking that kids may still be in school and a lot of vacations will have not started yet...being a week day as well then maybe the crowds wouldn't be that bad...specifically for the Harry Potter World.

Now I see that the park closes at 7pm that night....what to do?????  We are NOT staying on site so cannot do early ebtry or express passes and I opted not to spend the minor fortune it costs for the VIP tickets (although I realize they do not apply to Harry Potter).

Maybe I should wait until the follwing Tues. or Wed. June 7th or 8th to go?  Any advice or opinions would be welcomed!!!!

I will be in the Orlando area fron June 1st (late evening)-Wed. June 15th....but we fly out that day.  We have 6 day Disnet tickets and 4 day Universal/IOA tickets.  We also may go to Busch Gardens 1 day and Daytona beach one day if I don't collapse from exhaustion first!!!

I got multi day tickets and we will likely not use every single day but it is so cheap to add on a day after the first few that I thought it would be a good idea in case we have the energy to go.

One more thing...I have been reading here that you cannot take bags on the rides but have to leave them in lockers but if you are wearing a fanny pack...they allow those on the rides?  Does anyone know if that is true?  As dorky as fanny packs are....I would rather wear that then have to put a bag in lockers every time I get on something.  My kids think I am the biggest dork ever with my fanny pack and tourist hat.  I don't care as no one cares what everyone else looks like! 

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## lklasing

mesaboy2 said:


> It sounds like you're talking about the timed entry system that has been in place at WWoHP for months now.  It is typically used when crowds are moderate to heavy.  If you are familiar with Disney's FastPass, it is just like that except it is only used to gain entry into the area, not any specific attraction.





OrcaPotter said:


> I agree with the above post--sounds like the raffle ticket method where you're given a time to come back to the area, this does not mean you'll have an easier time with the attractions.
> 
> Best summer approach: Go in the middle of the week.  US is popular with locals (such as myself) and crowds tend to be insane Friday and Saturday.  I've heard Sundays are slower, but this may not apply for folks on summer vacations.
> 
> Not staying on-site, go as early as you can, just expect there to already be a hefty wait for WWoHP depending on how many on-site folks took advantage of their early entry.  Best bet is to do all the other rides, which should have minimal waits.  Leave WWoHP until much, much later in the day--close to closing and crowds should be a lot less.
> 
> If you're there on a day they're handing out tickets, you know it's beyond insanely crowded.  Go ride other rides, check out US, then try again much later.



Thanks, guys, for the tips.  I would love to hear more, if there is anything else I can tell my friend to make her life easier!


----------



## OrcaPotter

kkendle said:


> Our first full day in Orlando will be Thurs. June 2nd...I had planned on going to Universal that day thinking that kids may still be in school and a lot of vacations will have not started yet...being a week day as well then maybe the crowds wouldn't be that bad...specifically for the Harry Potter World.
> 
> Now I see that the park closes at 7pm that night....what to do?????  We are NOT staying on site so cannot do early ebtry or express passes and I opted not to spend the minor fortune it costs for the VIP tickets (although I realize they do not apply to Harry Potter).
> 
> Maybe I should wait until the follwing Tues. or Wed. June 7th or 8th to go?  Any advice or opinions would be welcomed!!!!
> 
> One more thing...I have been reading here that you cannot take bags on the rides but have to leave them in lockers but if you are wearing a fanny pack...they allow those on the rides?  Does anyone know if that is true?  As dorky as fanny packs are....I would rather wear that then have to put a bag in lockers every time I get on something.  My kids think I am the biggest dork ever with my fanny pack and tourist hat.  I don't care as no one cares what everyone else looks like!



Most Central Florida schools will be out by the end of this month, and at this time of year, early theme park closing times typically mean they're hosting grad nights.  (Or private events--US does a lot of those).  Sometimes it's better to go on days like these, because folks opt not to bother since their time in the park is less, hence shorter lines.  I would just overall avoid weekends and go in the middle of the week if you can.  As for bags, personally, I wouldn't want to wear _anything_ on non-bag rides because the harnesses would make that super uncomfortable, but I hear many folks manage it just fine with certain sizes of fanny packs.  I think as long as it's small, team members won't stop you.  I dunno.  I've never worried about it.  As a passholder, if the bag line is ridiculous I save the ride for another visit; otherwise I push myself past all the people compelled to use the lockers right by the entrance and get to all the open ones in the back with no issue.  You can also go through Filch's shop, but gah, it's crowded enough as it is in there without fighting crowds shortcutting to the lockers.

FYI too: I just got my passholder newsletter with the summer concert series dates.  First concert is June 11th with the Go-Go's.  Concerts are every Saturday through July 16th.  They've got some big names this year, so US will typically be extremely crowded toward the end of these Saturdays before showtime.  I saw OneRepublic during Mardi Gras and it was epic--but so crowded!


----------



## cleophus12

How do you know when to expect timed entry into WWHoP?  Any way to know ahead of time?


----------



## mesaboy2

cleophus12 said:


> How do you know when to expect timed entry into WWHoP?  Any way to know ahead of time?



No way to know in advance that I'm aware of.  Just assume it will be in place during peak seasons such as summer, Easter, Christmas/New Year's, and most holiday weekends.

Even when they are using it, if you get there early enough--maybe before 10 am--you shouldn't have to deal with it....


----------



## tink20

We had watched the HP movies awhile back, and are just watching them again. So, I had forgotten about certain things. Just curious, is the big snake (in the 2nd movie) in the ride? I want to prepare myself, that thing is  I tried to find the thread that describes the ride, but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## mesaboy2

tink20 said:


> We had watched the HP movies awhile back, and are just watching them again. So, I had forgotten about certain things. Just curious, is the big snake (in the 2nd movie) in the ride? I want to prepare myself, that thing is  I tried to find the thread that describes the ride, but I can't seem to find it.



No, the basilisk isn't in the ride at all.  There is one brief part of the ride that has that same set piece (the Chamber of Secrets) though.  If you blink you might miss it.


----------



## tink20

mesaboy2 said:


> No, the basilisk isn't in the ride at all.  There is one brief part of the ride that has that same set piece (the Chamber of Secrets) though.  If you blink you might miss it.



Oh thank goodness! thanks for the quick response.


----------



## mesaboy2

tink20 said:


> Oh thank goodness! thanks for the quick response.



No problem.  Now, how do you feel about spiders?


----------



## tink20

mesaboy2 said:


> No problem.  Now, how do you feel about spiders?



Are they as big as the ones in the movie?  Do they get really close to you?  I think I'll be okay.  I guess we'll see in a couple of weeks.


----------



## mesaboy2

tink20 said:


> Are they as big as the ones in the movie?  Do they get really close to you?  I think I'll be okay.  I guess we'll see in a couple of weeks.



Since you think you'll be okay, I won't give any more spoilers.  Don't want to ruin all the fun.  Have a good time!


----------



## tink20

mesaboy2 said:


> Since you think you'll be okay, I won't give any more spoilers.  Don't want to ruin all the fun.  Have a good time!



 ok, we'll let the spiders be a surprise


----------



## SOnotLayuh

I have to know, since the ride sounds kinda scary... is anything going to touch me?


----------



## kkendle

Does anyone know if you can wear flip flops on the FB ride or the other US or IOA rides...like Hulk, etc?  Just wondering...if they will not allow purses etc...some of the rides seem pretty intense and I imagine they do not want shoes flying off feet.

At other parks my kids have sat on them or just put them off to the side and put them back on when they got off...can you sit on them at these parks?

Maybe people put them in a locker...which I would rather avoid lockers altogether.  My plan would be to NOT wear them at all....but I am also the dorky Mom who will likely have a fanny pack....haha.


----------



## Metro West

kkendle said:


> Does anyone know if you can wear flip flops on the FB ride or the other US or IOA rides...like Hulk, etc?  Just wondering...if they will not allow purses etc...some of the rides seem pretty intense and I imagine they do not want shoes flying off feet.
> 
> At other parks my kids have sat on them or just put them off to the side and put them back on when they got off...can you sit on them at these parks?
> 
> Maybe people put them in a locker...which I would rather avoid lockers altogether.  My plan would be to NOT wear them at all....but I am also the dorky Mom who will likely have a fanny pack....haha.


 Any ride where your feet dangle would require you to sit on the shoes. You can not leave them at the boarding area since the trains will unload at a different area. Hulk is fine since its not inverted like Dragon Challenge. Sitting on them is fine.


----------



## kkendle

Metro West said:


> Any ride where your feet dangle would require you to sit on the shoes. You can not leave them at the boarding area since the trains will unload at a different area. Hulk is fine since its not inverted like Dragon Challenge. Sitting on them is fine.



Thanks!!


----------



## smitty1212

So what is the difference between the single rider line and the regular line?  I think I read in another post that you wouldn't be able to touch a child you were sitting next to anyway because of the way the seats are compartmentalized - is that true?  So would you end up maybe not even sitting with your family if you all went thru the single rider line?  Because boy that sounds like a much better way to go!


----------



## damo

smitty1212 said:


> So what is the difference between the single rider line and the regular line?  I think I read in another post that you wouldn't be able to touch a child you were sitting next to anyway because of the way the seats are compartmentalized - is that true?  So would you end up maybe not even sitting with your family if you all went thru the single rider line?  Because boy that sounds like a much better way to go!



The single rider is a line for people who are okay filling in an empty seat when there are leftovers in a row.  For example, there are three people in a party leaving one extra seat in a car.  The attendant will take the person from the single rider line and he/she will sit with them.

Occasionally, there will be two empty seats if a party of two is not available in the standby line when there are 2 leftovers seats, so the attendant will take 2 people from the single rider line.


----------



## mesaboy2

smitty1212 said:


> So what is the difference between the single rider line and the regular line?  I think I read in another post that you wouldn't be able to touch a child you were sitting next to anyway because of the way the seats are compartmentalized - is that true?  So would you end up maybe not even sitting with your family if you all went thru the single rider line?  Because boy that sounds like a much better way to go!



The way the ride vehicle is designed, you can see the lower legs of the people beside you, but that's about it.  Because of this, it doesn't matter much who you ride with.  I've never tried to touch them, because I never knew them.  

The single rider line is almost always faster, and usually significantly so.  The down side is that you miss almost all of the cool HP elements in the regular queue line--things such as the Portrait Room, DADA classroom, and Dumbledore's office.  However, there is a third queue that you can use--also with little to no wait--to see almost all of these elements, but without the option to ride Forbidden Journey when you get to the end.


----------



## LUVIOA

smitty1212 said:


> I think I read in another post that you wouldn't be able to touch a child you were sitting next to anyway because of the way the seats are compartmentalized - is that true?




I was able to barely reach over to my son's leg to help him get through the spiders.  It was a minimal touch but I think it helped, then i tapped his leg to let him know he could open his eyes.


----------



## caggfamily

Unfortunately, my family will only be in Orlando July 2, 3, and 4 when i imagine the crowds will be horrendous. We plan to visit Harry Potter World etc. on Sunday July 3. We will be staying on site, so i'm hoping that will help. Any tips to get the most out of our time?


----------



## wdhinn89

Can you take a small over the body bag (like a messenger bag) on rides like FJ or does this still have to go in a locker?  An example of one is below

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=pijwTaTaGoGdgQfKsbWVDw&ved=0CFcQ8wIwAQ#


----------



## damo

wdhinn89 said:


> Can you take a small over the body bag (like a messenger bag) on rides like FJ or does this still have to go in a locker?  An example of one is below
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=pijwTaTaGoGdgQfKsbWVDw&ved=0CFcQ8wIwAQ#



No.  The only bags allowed are fanny packs.  Just a heads up though.  Kipling sells a bag called a multiple belt bag that is a cross body bag that can convert to a fanny pack.  The fanny pack straps can zip away into their own back pocket when used as a cross body.


----------



## damo

caggfamily said:


> Unfortunately, my family will only be in Orlando July 2, 3, and 4 when i imagine the crowds will be horrendous. We plan to visit Harry Potter World etc. on Sunday July 3. We will be staying on site, so i'm hoping that will help. Any tips to get the most out of our time?



Be at the gates for early entry about 45 minutes before the posted opening for early entry.  They often start letting people in 15 minutes early.


----------



## Barb

Sorry if this has already been discussed. I remember reading that "larger" people can't ride FJ. Then I thought I read where they added some larger seats. Is this true? My sons are pretty big guys. Do they offer the large seats?


----------



## damo

Barb said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed. I remember reading that "larger" people can't ride FJ. Then I thought I read where they added some larger seats. Is this true? My sons are pretty big guys. Do they offer the large seats?



The restraints have been readjusted to fit most people.  There are test seats outside of the castle that they can try.


----------



## quadaunt

Barb:  I think you and Damo posted at exactly the same time.  Damo answered your question, but also attaching a link regarding the modified seats:

http://attractionsmagazine.com/blog...ney-ride-seats-modified-to-fit-larger-guests/


----------



## damo

quadaunt said:


> Barb:  I think you and Damo posted at exactly the same time.  Damo answered your question, but also attaching a link regarding the modified seats:
> 
> http://attractionsmagazine.com/blog...ney-ride-seats-modified-to-fit-larger-guests/



I have no idea how my response ended up before the question.  Just a little disboards magic, I guess.


----------



## quadaunt

Okay, I'm a little confused here as to how many queue's there are for FJ.  I know there is the single rider queue.  I also know there is a queue for touring the castle and then riding FJ at the end.  There is also a queue for only touring the castle.  Is there a fourth queue?  I saw a post that said not to "waste" time touring the castle during the early entry hour as the castle can be toured anytime with no wait.  That must mean there is a queue just for the FJ attraction?


----------



## damo

quadaunt said:


> Okay, I'm a little confused here as to how many queue's there are for FJ.  I know there is the single rider queue.  I also know there is a queue for touring the castle and then riding FJ at the end.  There is also a queue for only touring the castle.  Is there a fourth queue?  I saw a post that said not to "waste" time touring the castle during the early entry hour as the castle can be toured anytime with no wait.  That must mean there is a queue just for the FJ attraction?



The queue is broken up into two lines in most places and three lines near the end.  One is for touring, one is for riding, and one is for singles.

The touring line usually has hardly anyone in it and is never backed up--so you do do that line throughout the day without any wait.  The regular line is usually full and the singles line (which is only in the last bit of the queue) can be full or not.

Near the end of the ride there is three lines but the touring line has stopped and there is a line for those who are doing child swap because they now become separated from the regular line.

The single rider line also has part of its queue that isn't with the normal queue.


----------



## christophfam

caggfamily said:


> Unfortunately, my family will only be in Orlando July 2, 3, and 4 when i imagine the crowds will be horrendous. We plan to visit Harry Potter World etc. on Sunday July 3. We will be staying on site, so i'm hoping that will help. Any tips to get the most out of our time?



Go early in the morning and do what you can do until it starts to get really crowded and hot.  Then head to your hotel for a nice afternoon pool break.  You get out of the heat and away from the most crowded part of the day not to mention you get to enjoy the resort pools which are wonderful.  Head back to the parks in the evening when the crowds have died down and it is a little less hot.  This is what we did last week and it made for a perfect vacation.  We actually found the evenings less crowded than the early entry mornings.  I don't know how many times my kids asked me why everyone was leaving the parks (in droves) as we were reentering!


----------



## christophfam

wdhinn89 said:


> Can you take a small over the body bag (like a messenger bag) on rides like FJ or does this still have to go in a locker?  An example of one is below
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=pijwTaTaGoGdgQfKsbWVDw&ved=0CFcQ8wIwAQ#





damo said:


> No.  The only bags allowed are fanny packs.  Just a heads up though.  Kipling sells a bag called a multiple belt bag that is a cross body bag that can convert to a fanny pack.  The fanny pack straps can zip away into their own back pocket when used as a cross body.



I have the Kipling bag and LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!!  It is perfect for Universal.  I don't like having something around my waist all day so I use it as a regular shoulder bag until I ride then I pull out the waist strap and am good to go!  Perfect little bag.    Holds cell phone, sunscreen, wipes, small wallet and sunglasses with room to spare, but is so light and easy to use.


----------



## damo

christophfam said:


> I have the Kipling bag and LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!!  It is perfect for Universal.  I don't like having something around my waist all day so I use it as a regular shoulder bag until I ride then I pull out the waist strap and am good to go!  Perfect little bag.    Holds cell phone, sunscreen, wipes, small wallet and sunglasses with room to spare, but is so light and easy to use.



I love mine too.  They are on sale right now for under $40 too.  Kipling bags are constructed really well and last a very long time.


----------



## OrcaPotter

quadaunt said:


> Okay, I'm a little confused here as to how many queue's there are for FJ.  I know there is the single rider queue.  I also know there is a queue for touring the castle and then riding FJ at the end.  There is also a queue for only touring the castle.  Is there a fourth queue?  I saw a post that said not to "waste" time touring the castle during the early entry hour as the castle can be toured anytime with no wait.  That must mean there is a queue just for the FJ attraction?



I don't remember who it was that mentioned they were allowed to ride after they were done with the walking tour, but keep in mind that that _is not_ normal.  TMs will make it very clear once you reach the load/unload area upon ending the tour that you are to exit.  Folks taking the tour should not expect to ride immediately after finishing the tour at the end of the line, as it's not allowed. 

As Damo said, there are 3 official lines.  Stand-by, single riders, and the tour.  You enter all three via different entrances.  Upon passing the locker area, the single rider line is to the left up a staircase.  The tour line is up a staircase directly forward past the TM stationed at the queue's start.  The regular stand-by goes to the left and winds up outside in the greenhouse before going back inside the castle.

The tour line and stand-by line eventually join side-by-side inside the castle.  The single rider line goes through a different part of the castle and joins with the stand-by line after the tour line ends (at the area with the test seats just before the sorting hat).

Personally, for any wait 20 minutes or less, I would just do stand-by.  If you're rushed through the castle and want to stare at everything more, do the tour after the ride.  The tour queue joins the stand-by line in Dumbledore's office, so the few interesting things prior to that room you miss unless you do stand-by.


----------



## poohbear8

damo said:


> I love mine too.  They are on sale right now for under $40 too.  Kipling bags are constructed really well and last a very long time.



Can you tell me which model you like? I searched Ebags for them and there are several that might work.

If I have my small camera bag on my belt, it would be ok on the rides, right? The sunglasses are the only thing that could be an issue I guess.


----------



## Kalyino

Down near Filches Emporium there is a Wand Cart (Ollivanders Wand Cart) they only sell the 17 character wands, as well you forgot to mention the Triwizard Spirit Rally and the Frog Choir. 

The Forbidden Journey still has NO express pass, and for guests who feel uncomfortable going on the ride can always opt for a self guided walking tour of the castle.


----------



## damo

poohbear8 said:


> Can you tell me which model you like? I searched Ebags for them and there are several that might work.
> 
> If I have my small camera bag on my belt, it would be ok on the rides, right? The sunglasses are the only thing that could be an issue I guess.



The one I have is called a multiple belt bag.  It isn't on ebags.

http://www.kipling-usa.com/product/...2999465.3524139&parentPage=family&cid=1145111


Macy's has a few good pictures of it:  http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=450773&CategoryID=49554


----------



## christophfam

poohbear8 said:


> Can you tell me which model you like? I searched Ebags for them and there are several that might work.
> 
> If I have my small camera bag on my belt, it would be ok on the rides, right? The sunglasses are the only thing that could be an issue I guess.





damo said:


> The one I have is called a multiple belt bag.  It isn't on ebags.
> 
> http://www.kipling-usa.com/product/...2999465.3524139&parentPage=family&cid=1145111
> 
> 
> Macy's has a few good pictures of it:  http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=450773&CategoryID=49554



I have the Multiple Convertible also.  The thing that is so nice about it is that you can wear it as a shoulder bag and quickly convert it to a waist pack for rides that require it.  You can easily fit sunglasses and a small camera in it.  I bought mine at ebags.  Here's a link -

http://www.ebags.com/product/kipling/multiple-convertible-waist-bag/60241?productid=685198


----------



## damo

Ah, they call it something else on there!  It is on sale at kipling right now for $40--quite a bit cheaper than ebags.  A very good deal.


----------



## poohbear8

damo said:


> Ah, they call it something else on there!  It is on sale at kipling right now for $40--quite a bit cheaper than ebags.  A very good deal.




Thank you both for the pictures! I think I might need a new bag for my trip.


----------



## Harry Potter

Reading other posts in this thread recently, made me think of asking a question: What would your ideas be for an expansion of WWoHP?

I know it's been asked before, but I did a search and I can't find anything recent of interest. I have became interested in the future of WWoHP, and let's be honest, Lost Continent has to go ASAP. The place is just a transit stop for people on their way to WWoHP. I actually feel sorry for the TMs working in LC. Talk about the short end of the stick!

Here are my ideas:

Initially, I was not interested in The Forbidden Forest, as this is already incorporated in FJ somewhat. However, reading the suggestions above, it has made me think that a Kilamanjiro Safaris-type ride for the Forbidden Forest would be a perfect addition to IOA and WWoHP.

The loading station or parts of the queue line could be digital projection of Hagrid, who would have taken you at the request of Dumbledore for an experience of his Creatures of Magic classes, which occur in the Forbidden Forest, but he has some "urgent business" to attend to and has to leave immediately (this urgent business could be anything from going to Gringotts, or being summoned to the Ministry of Magic, or attending to Buckbeak who is now getting close to feeding time and a lack of lunch will make him groggy when interacting with the Muggles - i.e. Flight of the Hippogriff ).

So Hagrid can put some spell on some kind of omnimover system (how this fits with HP lexicon I don't know yet) which enables it to explore the Forbidden Forest 'safely' with only Muggles aboard.

Now this safari ride will be totally indoors. It's the only way you can make it dense and foreboding and dark enough. So it's basically like an indoor version of Rhino Rally at BGT, which may be a better example than KS at AK. Part of the ride will incorporate a whomping willow which you see whack some random enchanted bench into the air as you go past...

But the main parts of the ride have to incorporate the residents of the Forbidden Forest, and I did some research on a HP wiki. Giants, trolls, vampires, centaurs, dragons?, and an acromantula colony are among the things that would be involved with this new dakr ride.

If there is a problem in HP lexicon with Muggles being sent to the FF alone at risk of being seen by these dangerous creatures, then let's say that Hagrid has put some invisibility spell on your omnimover vehicle, which means that for the most part, you can see everything, but they cannot see you - until the finale of the ride where obviously something goes wrong with Hagrid's spell and your invisibility wears off! I haven't thought of what kind of finale this would be though yet.

This Forbidden Forest ride would not include the word "Forbidden" in the attraction name due to recognition with FJ, and I would locate it BEHIND Flight of the Hippogriff leaning more towards the Hogwarts castle side. They need to open that bottleneck area up. What exactly is behind those brown gates by the Hippogriff exit anyway?

If there is space in that area I also want a live audience participation show (small throughput, and low numbers alas) inside Hogwarts, entry from the side/back of Hogwarts. This show would be where a Hogwarts teacher (not one from the films) teaches a few lucky kids from the audience how to cast spells - with some special effects involved and some laughs.

In the same area behind Hogwarts I also want a simple waveswinger or One fish two fish-type ride called Madame Hooch's Broomstick Training. I got this idea from another site, but it's simple and cheap to include and if themed right then it would look fantastic.

Other new rides would be an E-Ticket in the vein of FJ, called Harry Potter and the Escape from Gringotts. It would be a well-themed indoor mine train coaster based on the final 2 films. Think ROTM style dark ride first, with the coaster element (or some kind of launched freefall i.e. ToT at DHS) as the finale.

With the Escape from Gringotts (EFG) ride, I have also developed in my mind some kind of fantasy which is too expensive to probably ever be implemented, yet here it is. What makes EFG so unique is that the front/extra row of the ride train has lifesize/lifelike animatronic models of Harry/Ron/Hermione who have pre-recorded dialogue by the actors which will interact with the guests riding behind them - including turning round and saying things like "right, don't worry I'll get us out of here" and "hold on people, this could get rough". Each train will only have 1 of Harry/Ron/Hermione, and each of the characters have different dialogue from the others. This severely increases re-rideability as there will be 3 different experiences of the same ride. Beside each of the animatronic heroes in the front of the train on EFG will be a Gringotts goblin guide. Well, you didn't think those goblins would let you tour Gringotts alone did you?  I am toying with the idea of these goblins being even more interactive than the heroes, for example [only at some points of the ride] the goblins are voiced by live TMs in a room somewhere who can see everyone in the train, and whereas the heroes dialogue is all pre-recorded (for obvious reasons), the goblins' dialogue can be adlib - such as "I wonder if you are all rich enough to store something away here in Gringotts, hmmm, yeah you in the blue top, you look like you're rich enough!" in their deliberately gnarky tones.

The ride itself involves you meeting the Death Eaters of Lucious Malfoy and Bellatrix Lestrange, as well as...You Know Who himself. I envisage this to be a 360degree SFX dark ride with a coaster finale. Think ROTM mixed with Kong3603D. When the Death Eaters spot you all hell breaks loose and this is where the coaster elements begin. But before that, the dark ride part comes to a standstill and you secretly watch (i.e. hidden from view) Bellatrix use the cruciatus curse on a Gringotts goblin who was down in the vaults. This is designed to be quite intense and stressful and parental discretion would be advised before riding. When we see Voldermort enter the fray he listens to the goblin beg for mercy "Ok, I will put you out of your misery....Avada Kedavra!!!!!". Then he notices us and intends to do the same with us before Harry/Ron/Hermione and our own goblin guide try to get us out of there!!

Borgin and Burkes

This is a midway attraction, known as a madhouse. There is a shop and a madhouse, hence the name of the attraction. It is basically you touring some old warehouse in Knockturn Alley and upon entering you discover Draco Malfoy, Crabbe and Goyle, who then taunt you pathetic Muggles in true madhouse fashion (don't know if there are any famous madhouses in the US, but in Europe there is Feng Ju Palace at Phantasialand, Hex at Alton Towers, and Villa Volta at Efteling). Universal certainly have never had an attraction like it. It is obviously indoors and can be intensely themed and dark. 

I foresee this ride ending with Lucious Malfoy entering and reprimanding his son for scaring the Muggles: "Now, now, Draco, play nicely, play nicely! Show the Muggles outside, I have some...business to take care of in Gringotts (EFG)!" "Ok father", Draco replies. Then Lucious walks out. Draco then shouts "Come on Crabbe, come on Goyle, didn't you hear my father? Show these filthy mudbloods outside!" Now, Lucious' business in Gringotts is based on the storyline for EFG, as I described above.

Diagon Alley basically needs to be everything in Lost Continent. Shops where the game stalls are currently, including Weasley's Wizard Wheezes, and Mythos regrettably needs to be refurbished to theme with The Leaky Cauldron. Where Posiedon is, EFG will be built. And the little detour area of LC which takes us to Sinbad, well that is to be Knockturn Alley and the Borgin and Burkes attraction, as well as possibly a photo op like Hogwarts Express, but I don't know what yet. Dumbledore's Grave?

In Weasley's Wizard Wheezes, I think a little ride could be included. At Universal Singapore, in Fairy Godmother's Shoppe, there is something called Magic Potion Spin, which is a mini ferris wheel INSIDE the shop. It would be good if something like that can be incorporated in WWW. I would also like to see Florian Fortescue's Ice Cream Parlor where the eatery is currently by the bridge to JP (forget its name, FireEater's Grill?), and a few more of the shops that are listed in HP lexicon in Diagon Alley.

It would also be good if we had a little live entertainment such as the TriWizard Rally/Hogwarts Choir and maybe even something similar to Ollivander's, and I'm thinking something along the lines of The Daily Prophet, where Muggles can learn from Rita Skeeter or one of her colleagues. The Chosen One will get their own digital newspaper with their face on it, or whatever.

I can't see any expansions for at least another 3 years unfortunately, which is a long time to prolong the agony of LC as far as I'm concerned (I HATE that area), but I guess if any expansions are on the horizon then we may get to know about them soon.

I am interested to hear your thoughts on what type of rides/attractions/shows/shops you are wanting to include in WWoHP in the future!


----------



## damo

I think that they really should make part of Lost Continent into the Forbidden Forest.  I don't really think that Diagon Alley would be right, stuck beside Hogsmeade.

They could do lots of great things with Shreiking Shack or the Forbidden Forest and its creatures.


----------



## Harry Potter

damo said:


> I think that they really should make part of Lost Continent into the Forbidden Forest.  I don't really think that Diagon Alley would be right, stuck beside Hogsmeade.
> 
> They could do lots of great things with Shreiking Shack or the Forbidden Forest and its creatures.



But how would all that space allocated to Forbidden Forest alleviate the congestion in shops and Three Broomsticks of Hogsmeade? The new area MUST have another restaurant and MUST have more shops - if not for the congestion issues, then at least because for UOR it's like printing money.

In fact, wouldn't that be good, an Ollivanders-style attraction in Gringotts where you can watch them print your personalised gold coins or notes?


----------



## neoavatara

I think you create a Diagon Alley, and move Olivander's there.  There are other things you can put in that space in Hogsmeade.  Gringotts, and a ride corresponding to the next movie, make a lot of sense.  Forbidden forest is interesting. 

How about a Ministry of Magic?


----------



## Harry Potter

neoavatara said:


> I think you create a Diagon Alley, and move Olivander's there.  There are other things you can put in that space in Hogsmeade.  Gringotts, and a ride corresponding to the next movie, make a lot of sense.  Forbidden forest is interesting.
> 
> How about a Ministry of Magic?



A lot of people say that mving Ollivander's to Diagon Alley would make sense, and I agree. BUT, if it's already in Hogsmeade, what's the point? It seems like you are right in that other things can be put in its place, but what exactly? Maybe expand The Owl Post?

I also want Dragon Syrup to be sold exclusively in Leaky Cauldron (and a couple of drinks stalls) in the new proposed Diagon Alley area, and Firewhiskey exclusively in the Hog's Head pub.

I like the idea of Ministry of Magic. I did think of it earlier, but it's too hard to make it into a unique attraction. A special effects dark ride with moving walls like what was seen on DHpart1 ?


----------



## damo

Harry Potter said:


> But how would all that space allocated to Forbidden Forest alleviate the congestion in shops and Three Broomsticks of Hogsmeade? The new area MUST have another restaurant and MUST have more shops - if not for the congestion issues, then at least because for UOR it's like printing money.
> 
> In fact, wouldn't that be good, an Ollivanders-style attraction in Gringotts where you can watch them print your personalised gold coins or notes?



I just don't think Rowling will go for Diagon Alley right beside Hogsmeade.  She was so particular about Hogsmeade.  You can extend Hogsmeade adding Shreiking Shack and other eateries and surround it by forbidden forest.


----------



## neoavatara

Harry Potter said:


> A lot of people say that mving Ollivander's to Diagon Alley would make sense, and I agree. BUT, if it's already in Hogsmeade, what's the point? It seems like you are right in that other things can be put in its place, but what exactly? Maybe expand The Owl Post?
> 
> I also want Dragon Syrup to be sold exclusively in Leaky Cauldron (and a couple of drinks stalls) in the new proposed Diagon Alley area, and Firewhiskey exclusively in the Hog's Head pub.
> 
> I like the idea of Ministry of Magic. I did think of it earlier, but it's too hard to make it into a unique attraction. A special effects dark ride with moving walls like what was seen on DHpart1 ?



The only point of moving Ollivander's, to me, is to make it more crowd friendly...right now, it isn't exactly convenient because of the size, and because the line is boring.

I don't what to replace it...but I am sure Rowling and Universal would have ideas.

As for right next to Hogsmeade...no, I don't like that either.  But if they expand, they could put it on the other side, like another focus.  Then, you can have Diagon Alley and Ministry, both in London, together, and Hogwarts and hogsmeade together...kind of makes sense.  I think the Ministry could be cool...especially if you take ideas from the books that weren't clearly in the movies.


----------



## Joey7295

Is Universal Express offered to on site guests?


----------



## Metro West

Joey7295 said:


> Is Universal Express offered to on site guests?


 Yes...Onsite guests receive unlimited Express for the duration of their stay. The hotel room key is the Express pass.


----------



## Harry Potter

damo said:


> I just don't think Rowling will go for Diagon Alley right beside Hogsmeade.  She was so particular about Hogsmeade.  You can extend Hogsmeade adding Shreiking Shack and other eateries and surround it by forbidden forest.



Interesting. Most people/websites out there seem to think a Gringotts themed dark ride will be part of the expansion. I wonder if they actually know that Gringotts is located in Diagon Alley, and therefore, according to you/Rowling, unlikely to ever be part of WWoHP? I had my heart set on a Gringotts ride, the showbulding could have been similar imposing scale to Hogwarts.

Is it possible that UOR might take a bit of creative licence and build a Gringotts Bank (local branch) in Hogsmeade Village, like they did with Ollivander's Wand Shop? I don't think it would work though as Gringotts is supposed to be in the Muggle World.

I don't like the idea of a Shreiking Shack. I guess it would be easy to retheme Posiedon's Fury into a Shreiking Shack Walkthrough attraction though. I think it would be too scary for young kids.

When they extend WWoHP into LC eventually, then I think Skipper Island Tours would need to come back which would take guests from PoE to JP, as the gateway from Seuss to LC would be boarded off for construction purposes. Seuss Landing therefore would become a bottleneck for fans of Dr Seuss only - until construction of WWoHP phase 2 is complete. 

Only when you look at it that way, can you realise what a big undertaking the expansion would be in a logistical sense. The area of WWoHP, as you and others have quite rightly pointed out, is simply too busy and popular to have anything added to it at the moment.


----------



## damo

Harry Potter said:


> Interesting. Most people/websites out there seem to think a Gringotts themed dark ride will be part of the expansion. I wonder if they actually know that Gringotts is located in Diagon Alley, and therefore, according to you/Rowling, unlikely to ever be part of WWoHP? I had my heart set on a Gringotts ride, the showbulding could have been similar imposing scale to Hogwarts.
> 
> Is it possible that UOR might take a bit of creative licence and build a Gringotts Bank (local branch) in Hogsmeade Village, like they did with Ollivander's Wand Shop? I don't think it would work though as Gringotts is supposed to be in the Muggle World.
> 
> I don't like the idea of a Shreiking Shack. I guess it would be easy to retheme Posiedon's Fury into a Shreiking Shack Walkthrough attraction though. I think it would be too scary for young kids.
> 
> When they extend WWoHP into LC eventually, then I think Skipper Island Tours would need to come back which would take guests from PoE to JP, as the gateway from Seuss to LC would be boarded off for construction purposes. Seuss Landing therefore would become a bottleneck for fans of Dr Seuss only - until construction of WWoHP phase 2 is complete.
> 
> Only when you look at it that way, can you realise what a big undertaking the expansion would be in a logistical sense. The area of WWoHP, as you and others have quite rightly pointed out, is simply too busy and popular to have anything added to it at the moment.



Since we never saw the inside of shreiking shack in the movies, they would have total creative licence with it and could make it amazing.  The outside could also be very cool.  I think a lot could be done with the magical creatures in the forbidden forest too.


----------



## Metro West

Joey7295 said:


> I was specifically asking about WWOHP


 You didn't make that clear. Anyway...there is no Express on Forbidden Journey for anyone. Flight of the Hippogriff and Dragon Challenge accept Express. Is that what you wanted to know?


----------



## christophfam

Have you read the rumors that JK is about to make a BIG announcement?  Some say it involves an amusement park, but really it is anyone's guess.  There is a website that will post info when it becomes available next week.  
www.pottermore.com


----------



## damo

christophfam said:


> Have you read the rumors that JK is about to make a BIG announcement?  Some say it involves an amusement park, but really it is anyone's guess.  There is a website that will post info when it becomes available next week.
> www.pottermore.com



It is probably her Harry Potter encyclopedia that she had talked about putting out.


----------



## happycampers

Thank you to everyone who has shared information specific to WWoHP and US/IOA in general. I've been lurking for some time, learning so much from each of you. You were a big help in planning our first ever visit to this theme park. 

Using tips from these boards:

We got the three-day tickets from Costco. We used one day during this trip and hope WWoHP will have even more to offer before the tickets expire in 2014.

We prepared by condensing everything into our camera bag, but didn't end up needing lockers anyway due to child swapping.

Although staying offsite, we arrived early. Someone had suggested being there around 8:00 in the parking garage for a 9:00 park opening. We were a tad ahead of schedule and were one of the first at the turnstiles which they opened at 8:35 when we were there on June 9.

We checked the queue at Ollivander's and it seemed short, so we went there first since DS10 was planning to buy a wand anyway. After about a 20 minute wait, we were stopped at the door to be first in the next group of people. We were led directly to the infamous spot in front of the staircase. However, sadly, it was not DS10 that was selected, but his older sister DD16 who was not intending to purchase a wand, but had fun nonetheless. We hung back a bit after the show and asked the wandkeeper for a photo of him with DS10 since he was the one getting a wand that day. The wandkeeper was very nice, posed for the photo, and, staying in character made a nice wand suggestion for a boy his age and size and told him where to find it. That was good enough for him, and that's the one he bought at the end of the day so we wouldn't have to carry it. We did look up his birthday wand out of curiosity and didn't care for it as much. So I guess it all worked out as his birthday wand probably would have chosen him if he had been in the show.

Got to see the Weasley twins and snap a few photos of them, although it was a complete surprise to us that they were there that day.

Went to FJ next to have DD6 measured. Chatted with the team member at the gate while he helped measure her. We knew it would be a close one. Her hair touched the bar, but he was able to slide a plastic credit card size card between her head and the bar, so she was a "no". After riding it, I feel it was a good thing she barely missed it because I don't think she would have liked it much at this age. With a 120 minute wait during the 9:00-10:00 time frame, he sent us off with directions on how to go to the front of the queue express-style! We used child swap and didn't have to mess with lockers after all. We did go through the whole queue later when the lines were shorter.

We rode Flight of the Hippogriff, which everyone including DD6 loved.

We thouroughly explored Hogsmeade and enjoyed every minute of it.

We held off souvenir purchases until later in the day so we wouldn't have packages to carry.

We tried butterbeer at the cart since the line was short, although I was prepared to go into the Hog's Head. Two cups, one of each variety were enough for our family of five to share a sample.

We spent some time in Suess Landing, then the kids wanted to go right back to Hogsmeade. 

We ate a late lunch at The Three Broomsticks during off hours and had very little wait.

We got good seats for the Triwizard rally. They really should publish the times since hardly anyone we asked knew exactly what time the next ones started.

DH rode the Dragon Challenge since no one else in our party was brave enough to give it a go. The lines there were about 5-10 minutes later in the day and we were able to go through much of the queue to take photos, noting that they've now acknowledged Cedric as a competitor.

We got souvenir mugs of Butterbeer and a cute bottle of pumpkin juice before we left.

I know from the many suggestions that there is more to enjoy at IOA and we could have hopped over to US too, but the kids were thouroughly fascinated in WWoHP and wanted to spend as much time as possible there. Ah, well, we have two more days to enjoy it all next time. Thank you again for everything you've shared from your experiences!


----------



## Harry Potter

So if The Forbidden Forest was the next part of WWoHP then what kind of attraction would you want? There has been suggestions in this thread of a kilimanjiro safaris type ride, but I struggle to see how that would fit in with the wizarding aspect. They don't have jeeps or regular vehicles of any kind at Hogwarts - unless we're going to be driven around in old Ford Anglias? 

Would it be a dark ride like Droomvlucht at Efteling in Netherlands?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zviAIIY6Bm0


----------



## jjmannford

My wife and I both want to ride FJ but we have a young child that cannot ride it.  Can we use the single rider only line if we have a child swap situation?  Thank you.  This is our first time with our 3yr old son to US & WDW so we aren't child swap veterans yet.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

What is the nearest sit down restaurant to WWoHP and how do I make reservations?


----------



## mesaboy2

jjmannford said:


> My wife and I both want to ride FJ but we have a young child that cannot ride it.  Can we use the single rider only line if we have a child swap situation?  Thank you.  This is our first time with our 3yr old son to US & WDW so we aren't child swap veterans yet.



I'm not sure.  The single-rider is usually only 5-10 minutes though, so just one of you could go through while the other waits with DS3 outside somewhere.


----------



## mesaboy2

MaryKatesMom said:


> What is the nearest sit down restaurant to WWoHP and how do I make reservations?



Probably Mythos in Lost Continent.  I've not eaten there myself, but I've heard it's pretty good.  Don't know about reservations.

If counter service is okay for lunch or dinner, you could do Three Broomsticks in WWoHP.


----------



## damo

You can make reservations to all sit down restaurants at Universal Resorts through www.opentable.com


----------



## MaryKatesMom

damo said:


> You can make reservations to all sit down restaurants at Universal Resorts through www.opentable.com



Does that include the ones that are NOT in Citywalk.  I found Emeril's and Pat O'Brien's (hope they don't disappoint my DD with a bad Shrimp Po' Boy) but I couldn't find Mythos.


----------



## damo

MaryKatesMom said:


> Does that include the ones that are NOT in Citywalk.  I found Emeril's and Pat O'Brien's (hope they don't disappoint my DD with a bad Shrimp Po' Boy) but I couldn't find Mythos.



Yes, they are all there.


Just put the name Mythos in for restaurant name and Orlando in for the city.


----------



## quadaunt

MaryKatesMom said:


> What is the nearest sit down restaurant to WWoHP and how do I make reservations?


We were just there last weekend.  Three Broomsticks is a great counter service restaurant within WWoHP.  Reservations are required for breakfast (if you're staying at one of the Universal resorts your resort concierge can make reservations for you), but not for lunch or dinner.  It has a limited children's menu but more extensive regular menu.  We ate there for breakfast, lunch and dinner on different days and enjoyed them all.  We ate at Mythos for dinner on Saturday and thoroughly enjoyed the restaurant decor and the food.  Mythos is in Lost Continent, the area of the park that WWoHP is in.  I will post back with their direct phone number, but you can also make reservations through Universal Dining.  If you do a search of this site for "Mythos" and "phone number" the direct dial should come up.  Or, as suggested, Google it.


----------



## MoonFaerie

Ok, we're planning a day at IOA. We're just gonna get the 1 day 1 park pass, and if we get through the things we really want to do quickly (with no kids, other than WWoHP, we're really just interested in the thrill rides they're too small for), we'll upgrade and hit Universal for a few hours. If we get the express pass at IOA can we also upgrade that to include Universal?


----------



## kimgof

Not sure if somewhere in these pages is the answer to my question, so here it goes.... We are going to WWOHP early entry(staying at HRH). I keep reading to go to Ollivanders first and then hit FJ. What do we do if we buy wands?  I hear the locker situation is crowded and a pain in the neck. I plan on using  a fanny pac for this park since I want to avoid the lockers. I know the kids definitely want wands ...they're discussing it daily at this point  I'm just not sure if I am missing an option since I have never done Universal before.  Thanks for any info!


----------



## mesaboy2

kimgof said:


> Not sure if somewhere in these pages is the answer to my question, so here it goes.... We are going to WWOHP early entry(staying at HRH). I keep reading to go to Ollivanders first and then hit FJ. What do we do if we buy wands?  I hear the locker situation is crowded and a pain in the neck. I plan on using  a fanny pac for this park since I want to avoid the lockers. I know the kids definitely want wands ...they're discussing it daily at this point  I'm just not sure if I am missing an option since I have never done Universal before.  Thanks for any info!



Yes, do O's first for the least waiting.  And be in place for early entry at least 15-20 minutes before.

As for wands, don't buy them at O's.  All O's is is a show, not an actual store.  The exit will dump you into a shop--it's almost theme-park law--but you can access that same shop later in the day (without doing O's) when you've already hit all the rides.  You may have to wait a moderate time to re-enter the shop however.  Also, there are other locations that sell wands, including outdoor carts and I think even some towards the front of the park.


----------



## LizEN

kimgof said:


> --snipped--What do we do if we buy wands?  I hear the locker situation is crowded and a pain in the neck. I plan on using  a fanny pac for this park since I want to avoid the lockers. --snipped--



If you're staying on-site, won't the shop send your purchase back to your room for you?  Or is that just a Disney thing?  I was hoping I wouldn't have to tote my purchases around all day...


----------



## damo

LizEN said:


> If you're staying on-site, won't the shop send your purchase back to your room for you?  Or is that just a Disney thing?  I was hoping I wouldn't have to tote my purchases around all day...



Yes, they will send them to your room or to the front of the park so you don't need to lug them around.  They won't do that with food items, though, such as chocolate.


----------



## ladeedeb

kimgof said:


> Not sure if somewhere in these pages is the answer to my question, so here it goes.... We are going to WWOHP early entry(staying at HRH). I keep reading to go to Ollivanders first and then hit FJ. What do we do if we buy wands?  I hear the locker situation is crowded and a pain in the neck. I plan on using  a fanny pac for this park since I want to avoid the lockers. I know the kids definitely want wands ...they're discussing it daily at this point  I'm just not sure if I am missing an option since I have never done Universal before.  Thanks for any info!



As previous poster said, you do not have to buy the wands directly after the show, you can go back in, or get them elsewhere (although a little more limited selection).  If, however you wish to get them right then (maybe someone got picked and wants the wand that chose them?), you can have them sent to hotel if staying on site, or if not on site, you can have stuff sent to the store at the front of the park and pick it up on your way out.  The pick up is at the back of the store farther from the park entrance.  They also have wands in the store if you would rather purchase them there.  So, you should be all set.  Have a great time.


----------



## kimgof

You guys all rock!  Thanks soo much for that info!   I had no idea that you could get into the store another way or that you could send the packages back to the resort like at WDW.  I love this board and all  the smart people on it!


----------



## scoopmorgan

I've heard the rides at Universal, the HP rides especially, are not condusive to larger riders. Has anyone been, who can tell me if this is true, or not. I've been told they are very uncomfortable for anyone who is tall, or husky, or ladies well-endowed in their _northern regions. I know everyone in our party will be comfortable on Disney rides, so I'd rather stay there than spend $85 + just to watch the rides! Any comments from those who know?:confused:_.


----------



## damo

scoopmorgan said:


> I've heard the rides at Universal, the HP rides especially, are not condusive to larger riders. Has anyone been, who can tell me if this is true, or not. I've been told they are very uncomfortable for anyone who is tall, or husky, or ladies well-endowed in their _northern regions. I know everyone in our party will be comfortable on Disney rides, so I'd rather stay there than spend $85 + just to watch the rides! Any comments from those who know?:confused:_.



It is difficult to generalize because people carry their weight differently but it seems like if you're a size 24 or under, you should be fine.  For guys, it seems like under a 46 waist has no issues either.


----------



## twinz

scoopmorgan said:


> I've heard the rides at Universal, the HP rides especially, are not condusive to larger riders. Has anyone been, who can tell me if this is true, or not. I've been told they are very uncomfortable for anyone who is tall, or husky, or ladies well-endowed in their _northern regions. I know everyone in our party will be comfortable on Disney rides, so I'd rather stay there than spend $85 + just to watch the rides! Any comments from those who know?:confused:_.



Im about a size 22 and I had no problems on the Forbidden Journey (the one in the castle). I had to sit in one of the outter seats (eg seats are #'d 1-2-3-4, I had to sit in either 1 or 4). I did not go on the other rides in WWoHP. I hope this helps.


----------



## chellealistic

scoopmorgan said:


> I've heard the rides at Universal, the HP rides especially, are not condusive to larger riders. Has anyone been, who can tell me if this is true, or not. I've been told they are very uncomfortable for anyone who is tall, or husky, or ladies well-endowed in their _northern regions. I know everyone in our party will be comfortable on Disney rides, so I'd rather stay there than spend $85 + just to watch the rides! Any comments from those who know?:confused:_.



Like a previous person commented, the FJ ride has seats that are made to accommodate those of us whom aren't "average-sized".  I carry most of my weight in my stomach/chest area and am about a size 22-24 and was comfortable in those seats.  You might have to wait a bit longer in line for those, depending on how many people are in your party and if you want to sit together.

The Dragon Challenge and Flight of the Hippogriff were fine for me, too, but I am having a hard time remembering the set up for the seats.

Also, if it helps, my husband is 6'3" and about 240 lbs and didn't have any problems on the rides.


----------



## damo

chellealistic said:


> Like a previous person commented, the FJ ride has seats that are made to accommodate those of us whom aren't "average-sized".  I carry most of my weight in my stomach/chest area and am about a size 22-24 and was comfortable in those seats.  You might have to wait a bit longer in line for those, depending on how many people are in your party and if you want to sit together.
> 
> The Dragon Challenge and Flight of the Hippogriff were fine for me, too, but I am having a hard time remembering the set up for the seats.
> 
> Also, if it helps, my husband is 6'3" and about 240 lbs and didn't have any problems on the rides.



All outer seats on FJ are modified.  On FLight of the HIppogriff, two people sit in each seat.


----------



## km232465

I will be in Orlando in 2 weeks. I am planning on taking my 2 daughters to IOA on a Monday night. I am planning to get there at 5:00 pm with a closing time of time 10:00 pm. Is it reasonable to think I will be able to get into The Harry Potter attractions showing up at that time of the day? How are they currently handling crowd control into the Harry Potter area? 

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## damo

km232465 said:


> I will be in Orlando in 2 weeks. I am planning on taking my 2 daughters to IOA on a Monday night. I am planning to get there at 5:00 pm with a closing time of time 10:00 pm. Is it reasonable to think I will be able to get into The Harry Potter attractions showing up at that time of the day? How are they currently handling crowd control into the Harry Potter area?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin



Here is a thread about the Harry Potter crowds that should help.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2490956


----------



## mahannie

chellealistic said:


> Like a previous person commented, the FJ ride has seats that are made to accommodate those of us whom aren't "average-sized".  I carry most of my weight in my stomach/chest area and am about a size 22-24 and was comfortable in those seats.  You might have to wait a bit longer in line for those, depending on how many people are in your party and if you want to sit together.
> 
> The Dragon Challenge and Flight of the Hippogriff were fine for me, too, but I am having a hard time remembering the set up for the seats.
> 
> Also, if it helps, my husband is 6'3" and about 240 lbs and didn't have any problems on the rides.



The Dragon Challenge has modified seats in 2 separate rows (3 and 7, I think).  These seats are not the outside edge seats and utilize two buckles instead of the usual one buckle that the other seats have.  The modified seat rows are clearly marked for both sides of the Challenge, so you can just pick which row you'd like to sit in. Hope this helps!


----------



## Walleandeva2011

I didn't read through all these posts so I apologize if any of this is a  repeat:

I went last August, but just joined the board so I'll leave what I found here:

1. Beware of the lockers @ WWOHP. I think after about 3-4 hours they charge you the full day rate for a locker which is $20. When you go in to get something, the locker won't let you re-close/lock it so then you have to get another locker and the rates start all over again. I had to pay $40 for lockers for the day....REDICULOUS! I don't know if getting lockers @ the front of the park is any better, but I assume it would be b/c, as in real estate, I have a feeling that you are paying more for the lockers inside the WWOHP.

2. Get there early. When we went we were coming from MEARS transportation (which I highly recommend BTW) and got there about an hour before park opening. The people staying at universal got to go in an hour earlier. When we got in we ran to WWOHP and there was already a line (they don't let more than a certain amount of people in at one time. But then later in the day the guards at the entrances weren't there, so I guess later in the day this restriction isn't made to the capacity of the WWOHP


----------



## Walleandeva2011

Sry having computer problems, but I'll just continue:

3. When we were there one of the attendants made fun with me to another prefect at the site of a Disney key to the world in my wallet. She said, "I guess he doesn't know we are going to be making a Knockturn Alley in the next couple of years. Maybe he'll stay at universal then?" I don't know if this is common knowledge, but it was a hint I remember her dropping.

4. Have fun


----------



## Harry Potter

Walleandeva2011 said:


> Sry having computer problems, but I'll just continue:
> 
> 3. When we were there one of the attendants made fun with me to another prefect at the site of a Disney key to the world in my wallet. She said, "I guess he doesn't know we are going to be making a Knockturn Alley in the next couple of years. Maybe he'll stay at universal then?" I don't know if this is common knowledge, but it was a hint I remember her dropping.



That is very interesting. I hope this turns out to be true, I am already awaiting an expansion.


----------



## goofyredraider

I know it is here somewhere, but I can't seem to find it...  
What is the fastest route to the WWoHP?  
Please help! We leave on Sunday.


----------



## mesaboy2

goofyredraider said:


> I know it is here somewhere, but I can't seem to find it...
> What is the fastest route to the WWoHP?
> Please help! We leave on Sunday.



Enter the park until you come to the lake.  Hang a right towards Seuss.  At entry to Seuss, hang a left and go between the lake and Green Eggs and Ham.  Follow that path kinda along the water until it ends on other side of Seuss at footbridge to the left into Lost Continent.  Go through LC until WWoHP.


----------



## goofyredraider

mesaboy2 said:


> Enter the park until you come to the lake.  Hang a right towards Seuss.  At entry to Seuss, hang a left and go between the lake and Green Eggs and Ham.  Follow that path kinda along the water until it ends on other side of Seuss at footbridge to the left into Lost Continent.  Go through LC until WWoHP.



Fantastic.  Thank you!


----------



## quadaunt

> 1. Beware of the lockers @ WWOHP. I think after about 3-4 hours they charge you the full day rate for a locker which is $20. When you go in to get something, the locker won't let you re-close/lock it so then you have to get another locker and the rates start all over again. I had to pay $40 for lockers for the day....REDICULOUS! I don't know if getting lockers @ the front of the park is any better, but I assume it would be b/c, as in real estate, I have a feeling that you are paying more for the lockers inside the WWOHP.


That's awful that you paid so much for lockers for one day!  However, the lockers by the listed attractions aren't intended for all-day use, only for use while you're experiencing the attraction. There are lockers at IOA other than those at the entrance/exit of the rides.  I didn't have need of them so am not sure where they are located, but someone here will know. This is from the Universal Orlando website regarding lockers at US and IOA:

_Lockers are available within each of the theme parks for guest rental for $8.00 per day, with family size lockers available at Universal Studios Florida for $10.00 per day. Guests have unlimited access to these lockers during the course of the day. *Additional lockers are available at Universal's Islands of Adventure® for $2.00 per hour, with a $14.00 per day maximum*. 

These lockers are available at the entrance of the following attractions: 
- The Incredible Hulk Coaster®
*- Dragon Challenge™* 
*- Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey™* 
- Jurassic Park River Adventure®
- Revenge of the Mummy®
- MEN IN BLACK™ Alien Attack™ 

NOTE: The lockers at The Incredible Hulk Coaster and Dragon Challenge™ are free for at least the first 45 minutes (time may vary - check with the individual attractions for specific length of time)._ 

The last paragraph appears to be out of date as when I was there three weeks ago I found the lockers for all of the attractions listed above to be free for a certain period of time.  That time varies depending on the wait time for the attraction.  For example, if the wait time is an hour the lockers will be free for 90 minutes, perhaps a little longer.  As the wait time lengthens or shortens, so does the time that the lockers are free.  The lockers by the listed attractions aren't intended for all-day use, only for use while you're experiencing the attraction. 



> 2. Get there early. When we went we were coming from MEARS transportation (which I highly recommend BTW) and got there about an hour before park opening. The people staying at universal got to go in an hour earlier. When we got in we ran to WWOHP and there was already a line (they don't let more than a certain amount of people in at one time. But then later in the day the guards at the entrances weren't there, so I guess later in the day this restriction isn't made to the capacity of the WWOHP.


You were there last August, a very busy time as WWoHP was still very new.  I was there this past June 17 (the official start of the busy / summer season) and June 18 (the celebration of WWoHP's one-year anniversary) and, while busy, they never had need to close off that area of IOA due to capacity crowds.



> 3. When we were there one of the attendants made fun with me to another prefect at the site of a Disney key to the world in my wallet. She said, "I guess he doesn't know we are going to be making a Knockturn Alley in the next couple of years. Maybe he'll stay at universal then?" I don't know if this is common knowledge, but it was a hint I remember her dropping.


Would be wonderful if they are already making plans to expand.  We loved WWoHP but can see that they need to add more, especially to help disperse the crowds a bit.  Even in the evenings I found the stores to be claustrophobic.


----------



## MatzoRella

mesaboy2 said:


> Enter the park until you come to the lake.  Hang a right towards Seuss.  At entry to Seuss, hang a left and go between the lake and Green Eggs and Ham.  Follow that path kinda along the water until it ends on other side of Seuss at footbridge to the left into Lost Continent.  Go through LC until WWoHP.



Thank you!  Which route to WWoHP will the masses be taking?


----------



## swwake

quadaunt said:


> The last paragraph appears to be out of date as when I was there three weeks ago I found the lockers for all of the attractions listed above to be free for a certain period of time.  That time varies depending on the wait time for the attraction.  For example, if the wait time is an hour the lockers will be free for 90 minutes, perhaps a little longer.  As the wait time lengthens or shortens, so does the time that the lockers are free.  The lockers by the listed attractions aren't intended for all-day use, only for use while you're experiencing the attraction.


We were there in September 2010 and they were free in WWOHP and Hulk (at least) for a certain amount of time, dependent upon the wait.  Our problem was that the crowds were so low and we were staying onsite, so we could go to the front of the line at Hulk, and we rode it about 5 times in a row, then owed some money when we got back to the locker.


----------



## DisneyNDecember

The last time we went to Universal was in 2006, before the Harry Potter addition. 
My son & I (he is 16), have not watched any of the Harry Potter Movies or read any of the books, but we are still excited about the new addition.

Do you think we need to at least watch the first movie of Harry Potter to at least appreciate the ambiance, ride, & castle? Since neither he or I have any idea of what a hogwart or butterbeer is?


----------



## mesaboy2

DisneyNDecember said:


> The last time we went to Universal was in 2006, before the Harry Potter addition.
> My son & I (he is 16), have not watched any of the Harry Potter Movies or read any of the books, but we are still excited about the new addition.
> 
> Do you think we need to at least watch the first movie of Harry Potter to at least appreciate the ambiance, ride, & castle? Since neither he or I have any idea of what a hogwart or butterbeer is?



Maybe watch the first one, especially if you are interested in doing Ollivander's.  Must you?  No, but it can't hurt.


----------



## APB513

We will be visiting US/IoA September 1st - 3rd.  We will be staying onsite at Portofino.

This will be our first visit to WWoHP.  My oldest son is a HUGE Potter fan.  We will do the early admission to WWoHP at least one morning.

I'm trying to determine our touring plan.  I know FOTL is not available for FJ so should we ride FJ first and then go to Ollivanders or go to Ollivanders first and then ride FJ ?

After we do these two, what should we do next?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

do ollivanders first so you have a shorter wait time.
it's a small shop and limited to maybe 20 or so in there at a time.

the line only gets longer as the day goes on.


then do FJ.
you could both get in the single rider line and cut the wait time for the regular line.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

macraven said:


> do ollivanders first so you have a shorter wait time.
> it's a small shop and limited to maybe 20 or so in there at a time.
> 
> the line only gets longer as the day goes on.
> 
> 
> then do FJ.
> you could both get in the single rider line and cut the wait time for the regular line.




Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!! 

That is just the information I was looking for.  I've been a huge fan of the tourningplans dot com over the years I've been feeling lost and overwhelmed staying at Portofino Bay and Universal for the first time this August.

Where would you go after FJ?  My DD's are 13 and 12 and have no problem in the single rider lines.


----------



## mesaboy2

MaryKatesMom said:


> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!
> 
> That is just the information I was looking for.  I've been a huge fan of the tourningplans dot com over the years I've been feeling lost and overwhelmed staying at Portofino Bay and Universal for the first time this August.
> 
> Where would you go after FJ?  My DD's are 13 and 12 and have no problem in the single rider lines.



After macraven's suggestion--with which I completely agree--of O's and FJ, I would then hit all the shops. They are small and will get crowded fast too.  Either arrange to have your purchases sent to the front of the park or even your room, freeing you of toting stuff around all day.  The last significant things in WWoHP are Dragon Challenge and Flight of the Hippogriff, both of which will be easy-peasy at any time of day since you're onsite and they take Express.  Then leave WWoHP at your leisure and explore the rest of IoA however you want.  With the exception of Pteranadon Flyers, every other attraction in IoA takes Express.


----------



## macraven

if you are potter fans, the boys might want to see the two different outside shows that are put on.

i watched one of them last year.
the singing one.
it was good.

the one with the fight technics, meh for me.


talk to the train conductor, have a pic done with him, the engine and your boys.
do this early before it gets crowded.
if not, you will have 45 cousins in the picture with youse..

do the castle tour so you can take your time and do pictures.
do the single rider line for FJ.
do the line from the beginning at the start of the day.
try all 3 ways.

only thing i can add on to mesaboy2's comments is to use the restroom and listen to myrtle.

you will enjoy your time there!
i know you will have fun.


----------



## Disneyfreak616

*This FAQ is brilliant! I can't believe I've only JUST found it! I'm going to WWOHP on my trip that is in 5 days, and I cannot wait!!!! *


----------



## APB513

macraven said:


> do ollivanders first so you have a shorter wait time.
> it's a small shop and limited to maybe 20 or so in there at a time.
> 
> the line only gets longer as the day goes on.
> 
> 
> then do FJ.
> you could both get in the single rider line and cut the wait time for the regular line.





mesaboy2 said:


> After macraven's suggestion--with which I completely agree--of O's and FJ, I would then hit all the shops. They are small and will get crowded fast too.  Either arrange to have your purchases sent to the front of the park or even your room, freeing you of toting stuff around all day.  The last significant things in WWoHP are Dragon Challenge and Flight of the Hippogriff, both of which will be easy-peasy at any time of day since you're onsite and they take Express.  Then leave WWoHP at your leisure and explore the rest of IoA however you want.  With the exception of Pteranadon Flyers, every other attraction in IoA takes Express.





macraven said:


> if you are potter fans, the boys might want to see the two different outside shows that are put on.
> 
> i watched one of them last year.
> the singing one.
> it was good.
> 
> the one with the fight technics, meh for me.
> 
> 
> talk to the train conductor, have a pic done with him, the engine and your boys.
> do this early before it gets crowded.
> if not, you will have 45 cousins in the picture with youse..
> 
> do the castle tour so you can take your time and do pictures.
> do the single rider line for FJ.
> do the line from the beginning at the start of the day.
> try all 3 ways.
> 
> only thing i can add on to mesaboy2's comments is to use the restroom and listen to myrtle.
> 
> you will enjoy your time there!
> i know you will have fun.



Thank you both for all of your suggestions!


----------



## macraven

we are glad to help.



mesaboy2 and i say, we know you will have a great time!


----------



## dtchgrl

Could give me some insight on exactly what Ollivander's is all about?  Its a store, right?  We are 2 adults and 3 teens so not really into purchasing souvenirs...but is there something more to this place that we would not want to miss it?  We will be onsite (late Aug) so will be waiting at the gates before the hour early entry, but won't the lines to FJ be building while we are at Ollivander's?  

Also, what I remember from our trip to Universal many years ago was what a pain the lockers were.  The fingerprint thing never seemed to work.  For FJ, would I need to lock up my very small mini cross body pouch?  Rather than taking the time to do that before FJ, on that day should we risk not taking our usual stuff and only carry tickets in pockets...since we are on site and can go back to room for break?

Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

dtchgrl said:


> Could give me some insight on exactly what Ollivander's is all about?  Its a store, right?  We are 2 adults and 3 teens so not really into purchasing souvenirs...but is there something more to this place that we would not want to miss it?  We will be onsite (late Aug) so will be waiting at the gates before the hour early entry, but won't the lines to FJ be building while we are at Ollivander's?
> 
> Also, what I remember from our trip to Universal many years ago was what a pain the lockers were.  The fingerprint thing never seemed to work.  For FJ, would I need to lock up my very small mini cross body pouch?  Rather than taking the time to do that before FJ, on that day should we risk not taking our usual stuff and only carry tickets in pockets...since we are on site and can go back to room for break?
> 
> Thanks!



Ollivander's is not the wand shop per se--that point is often muddled on here.  You know the scene in Sorcerer's/Philosopher's Stone where Harry gets his wand?  Ollivander's is a reenactment of that scene, with one of the guests as Harry.  About 20-25 people at a time are let in, and it takes maybe 6 minutes or so for each group.  You cannot buy a thing at Ollivander's.

At the end of the show, the group will then dump out into the Owl Post shop where you can purchase wands, or not purchase them.  The Owl Post is connected to another shop called Dervish & Banges, so you can access the wand shop through D&B's if you wish.  Sometimes there are lines to get into the stores.  (Yes, you read that right. )

*If you are interested in seeing Ollivander's at all, go there first,* especially if you have early entry.  The line builds quickly, even more quickly than FJ.  Also, FJ's queue is at least interesting, whereas Ollivander's is just waiting outside in the heat.  IMO, the show is worth a 45-minute wait at most if you've never seen it, and maybe a 30-minute wait if you have.  It is cute, but not jaw-dropping.

I don't know if your particular bag will be allowed or not, but my guess is no.  The only thing I've heard allowed on are fanny packs.  If you don't want to mess with the lockers, leave it behind or leave it with a non-rider.  Otherwise, you're looking at the locker line, which can be particularly long for FJ.


----------



## fluffycow333

I hope this is the right place to ask this. In your opinion, how much spending money do you think I need to take? I'm not looking to purchase any big ticket items like robes etc, but I am drooling over everything else in the online shop.


----------



## macraven

last year i spent $500 on pins at hard rock cafe.

and, $250 for pins in the parks.


does that help?


i'm addicted to pins.


----------



## dtchgrl

Thanks so much mesaboy, for clarifying Ollivander's.  I thought it was only a wand shop!
Also, thanks for mentioning that fanny packs are allowed...you reminded me that the strap of my little crossbody can be put through loops on the back of the pouch and made into a fanny pack strapped around the waist.  I will get some major eye-rolls from my teens but I could do that just for the rides that require a locker.


----------



## mahannie

Yeah, the line for Ollivander's gets crazy long very quickly.  

One suggestion is to order your butter beer inside the Hog's Head Tavern (right next door to the Three Broomsticks). Only 2-3 people in line versus 20-30 people in line at the outside carts, plus you get a wee discount if you show your AAA card.  Funny thing, the AAA card discounts only work inside, not at any of the outside butter beer carts 

Using the single rider line, especially on FJ will decrease your wait times significantly. Take your pictures during the castle tour, take your time during this and listen to the talking portraits in each room, they add a lot of information about the ride to come that might get missed during the regular line or the single rider line. 

Flight of the Hippogriff is the baby coaster.  You can get some amazing pictures of both Hogwarts and Hogsmeade on this one.  Dragon challenge are the high thrill coasters, just expect to walk a bit to get to them, it almost takes longer to walk the queue than it does to ride the coasters   But you see both the tri-wizard cup as well as the golden egg in this queue. Ride both sides, if you like coasters these are great! This ride also requires people to use the lockers, which are located right next to the Hogwarts Express.

As for the rest of IOA, between express pass and single rider lines, wait times are quite manageable.  I'd recommend Hulk, Spiderman, and Jurassic Park for sure.  In my experience, the Wizarding World was the most crowded area, however, early entry will make all the difference.  Have fun!


----------



## MIChessGuy

mesaboy2 said:


> *If you are interested in seeing Ollivander's at all, go there first,* especially if you have early entry.  The line builds quickly, even more quickly than FJ.  Also, FJ's queue is at least interesting, whereas Ollivander's is just waiting outside in the heat.  IMO, the show is worth a 45-minute wait at most if you've never seen it, and maybe a 30-minute wait if you have.  It is cute, but not jaw-dropping.



Mesa, what's your take on the alternative strategy of getting to Ollivander's in the evening?  I am pondering a daylight-hours trip to DHS followed by a few hours at IOA, based on the hope (pipe dream?) that the Wizarding World will thin out in its final couple hours of operation.  This would be on August 1 or 2, by the way.


----------



## mesaboy2

MIChessGuy said:


> Mesa, what's your take on the alternative strategy of getting to Ollivander's in the evening?  I am pondering a daylight-hours trip to DHS followed by a few hours at IOA, based on the hope (pipe dream?) that the Wizarding World will thin out in its final couple hours of operation.  This would be on August 1 or 2, by the way.



Hard to tell, but I'll give you some hope.  I once saw Ollivander's with absolutely no one in line.  I went over to talk to the lonely TM there 'cause I felt bad and to ensure it was actually open and I wasn't dreaming.  This was about 30 minutes before close one night, but it was in the off-season.  I think the crowds do die down at night, but during your dates I think it's too tough to predict when that starts and how drastically.  I say go for it.  Be careful with your timing for O's, though--I believe it is the one queue in WWoHP that will shut off before park close.

ETA:  I just remembered my family did the evening attack at WWoHP three times over President's Day Weekend this past February.  We had great luck doing everything we wanted each night, including Ollivander's once with maybe a 20 minute wait.  For comparison purposes, I would consider PDW as a moderate or slightly higher crowd level.


----------



## dtchgrl

What is the difference in the three different lines for FJ?  I'm guessing that in the single rider line you bypass most of the queue and therefore miss a lot of the ride "set up" in order to get the riders quickly up to the loading area.  
How is "castle tour" different than the regular line?  Do you see different things?

Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

dtchgrl said:


> What is the difference in the three different lines for FJ?  I'm guessing that in the single rider line you bypass most of the queue and therefore miss a lot of the ride "set up" in order to get the riders quickly up to the loading area.
> How is "castle tour" different than the regular line?  Do you see different things?
> 
> Thanks!



The single rider queue is pretty much exactly as you describe.  With the castle tour queue, you see most of the major parts of the queue that you would see in the main queue.  (CT parallels the main much of the way.)  You do not get to ride after CT--the TMs point you towards a side door which takes you towards the exit.  This door is before the Sorting Hat and ride load area. You do see the SH in SR queue however.  You also miss the greenhouse area with both of these queues, but nothing much interesting happens here--just people sweating.  . The main queue you see everything and ride, but it takes the longest by far.


----------



## Harry Potter

Wrong post..


----------



## LizEN

macraven said:


> last year i spent $500 on pins at hard rock cafe.
> 
> and, $250 for pins in the parks.
> 
> 
> does that help?
> 
> 
> i'm addicted to pins.



Is there pin trading at Universal?  Uh oh!


----------



## macraven

LizEN said:


> Is there pin trading at Universal?  Uh oh!



yes.... i have found the tm's working on the carts around city walk are the ones to trade with.



i have a small fortune of disney, universal, hrh, hhn pins .......

i have so many there are in two boxes in my basement.



i sleep better at night knowing i have them......


----------



## DisneyNDecember

I usually wear a ball cap to the parks, do I have to put that in a locker before I ride FJ, or can I take it with me on the ride? Will they make me take it off?


----------



## SarahWeasley

DisneyNDecember said:


> I usually wear a ball cap to the parks, do I have to put that in a locker before I ride FJ, or can I take it with me on the ride? Will they make me take it off?



I don't THINK you'll have any problem wearing a cap on the ride.


----------



## Metro West

DisneyNDecember said:


> I usually wear a ball cap to the parks, do I have to put that in a locker before I ride FJ, or can I take it with me on the ride? Will they make me take it off?


 If you are asked to remove the cap, just sit on it...I used to do that on Dueling Dragons and it's not a big deal. I don't recommend wearing caps on rides since they might fly away and you probably won't get it back.


----------



## poohbear8

I'm sorry to ask, because I know it has been posted before, but I lost my notes. 

I will be in Orlando Nov 3-8th and plan on one day at Universal, with the main plan to see HP. Which days are best again? We are staying on Disney property, so we will be arriving at the regular gate time. I just made all of my ADRs for Disney and realized I didn't leave a day open for HP.

TIA for the help!!


----------



## neoavatara

Sun, T, W, Th are lighter...


----------



## dtchgrl

We are a family of 5 (the three kids are teens) staying onsite at the very end of this month, so we will have WWOHP early access.
On arrival day, we will probably make it to the parks early to mid afternoon.  Would it make sense to do the castle tour only that afternoon/evening, and then for one or two of our early entry mornings, do the actual FJ ride as Singles?
Is the Single rider line even open during early entry?  Attendance will a bit down by end of August and we will plan to be at gates 15-30 min before early entry time of 8am.  Is it possible that it will be light enough attendance that FJ regular ride is somewhat of a walk-on anyway (in the sense that the line is not too backedup and moves continuously)?

thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

dtchgrl said:


> We are a family of 5 (the three kids are teens) staying onsite at the very end of this month, so we will have WWOHP early access.
> On arrival day, we will probably make it to the parks early to mid afternoon.  Would it make sense to do the castle tour only that afternoon/evening, and then for one or two of our early entry mornings, do the actual FJ ride as Singles?
> Is the Single rider line even open during early entry?  Attendance will a bit down by end of August and we will plan to be at gates 15-30 min before early entry time of 8am.  Is it possible that it will be light enough attendance that FJ regular ride is somewhat of a walk-on anyway (in the sense that the line is not too backedup and moves continuously)?
> 
> thanks!



Any of your suggestions should work fine.  With early entry and at the end of the month, crowds should be very manageable.

May I suggest Ollivander's first on an early entry morning?  If you have any interest in seeing it, you should go there even before FJ.  Ollivander's will not blow you away, but it is a cute show and definitely worth at least a short wait.  Your best chance for that short wait is first thing on an early entry morning.  If you do FJ first, that short wait will not be there when you come back out.  Since you know about FJ's single-rider and castle tour queues already, you are a leg up already on 90% of the people there and know how to minimize waits on FJ.  There are no such tricks for Ollivander's.


----------



## dtchgrl

Thanks mesaboy, Ollivander first on an early entry day sounds like a good idea..especially if we use the single rider for FJ b/c we did the castle tour the prior afternoon.

If you don't mind...a few more quick questions:  Is the entrance for the castle tour the same main entrance/castle archway as the regular FJ line?  (I did see that there is a "secret" door that might be used for the single rider line.)  Is it obvious where to go for the castle tour rather than full FJ?  In the castle tour, will we see almost everything that we would see waiting in the regular line...and perhaps even better b/c we can move at our own pace?

How many seats are in one car of the FJ ride?

Thank you so much!


----------



## mesaboy2

dtchgrl said:


> Thanks mesaboy, Ollivander first on an early entry day sounds like a good idea..especially if we use the single rider for FJ b/c we did the castle tour the prior afternoon.
> 
> If you don't mind...a few more quick questions:  Is the entrance for the castle tour the same main entrance/castle archway as the regular FJ line?  (I did see that there is a "secret" door that might be used for the single rider line.)  Is it obvious where to go for the castle tour rather than full FJ?  In the castle tour, will we see almost everything that we would see waiting in the regular line...and perhaps even better b/c we can move at our own pace?
> 
> How many seats are in one car of the FJ ride?
> 
> Thank you so much!



The main queue, the castle tour queue, and the single-rider queue all branch off at the same point.  Yes, you get to this point by going to the main entrance archway and it is just past the locker area.  Usually there is a TM there, and if you're unsure of anything this is where you should ask.  The single rider queue goes left and up some stairs, the main queue continues forward, and the castle tour queue goes right and up some stairs.  This point is not well-marked, if at all.  It is also not uncommon for the single-rider and castle tour queues to be roped off, but I've not heard of anyone who asked to go in them being turned away.

The main area you would miss in the castle tour queue that you see in the main queue is the greenhouse area, which is outside.  It's nicely themed, but not a big deal to me to miss.  You would also miss some miscellaneous statues, the house beads scoring thing, and the phoenix/stairs thing leading to Dumbledore's office.  The other difference is that the castle tour queue routes you through a second portrait room instead of the one in the main queue.  The two portait rooms are not significantly different.  The two queues actually merge into the same areas afterwards, though they're separated by stanchions and rails.  So, you will still see Dumbledore's office, the DADA classroom and the Griffindor common room, just as the main queue does.  The castle tour queue ends after the common room, so you don't get a close up look at the Sorting Hat either, though you can see it down the hall a bit from the castle tour exit.  And you can see everything at your own pace in the castle tour queue.

The FJ ride vehicle seats 4.  You will likely be split up 3&2.  Given the design of the RV, however, it doesn't really matter who you're with once boarded--you can't see your ridemates except for their legs.

By the way, the "secret" entrance to the single-rider queue only leads you to the base of the stairs in the single rider queue I mentioned above.


----------



## arlsdimples

Hi, I'm relatively new to the board but have been lurking for a few months. I apologize ahead of time if I am somehow posting wrong. Although I think I'm ok.

Anyway, we are heading to WDW next week. We have been there many times and know what we our way around the "world'. However we have never been to Universal. I convinced DH somehow to take a day of our trip and go there because the kids and I are huge Harry Potter fans. I'm looking for advice on how we should possible do things. Even though I've been reading through the thread and talked to some people I'm still unsure.

- Would it be better for us to go on Fri 8/19 or Sun 8/21?

- Where should we head to first? I'm guessing Ollivanders but we are flexible. Yes we will want to go there even though it is just a short little show.

- Should we try to get there first thing in the morning before they open? **

-I've heard from people that it is best to go there first and from others that they had an easier time doing everything later in the day or evening, especially when fireworks are going on. Which is more likely to be workable?


** Ok I need to add some disclaimers for going early. We have breakfast booked on both of those mornings, but they are at the same place so if need be we can cancel one. However we will need to at least eat something before we go.
We are NOT morning people. In 11 trips to the world we have never seen the rope drop or park opening show and honestly have never been interested either. Only once did I manage to drag the kids to MK for early morning extra magic hours while DH slept. Waking DH up early while on vacation makes him extremely unpleasant the rest of the day unless it's his idea or he thinks it's his idea. In other words unless HE wants to get up early that day he will likely ruin it for the rest of us by being miserable.

We have a 14 yr old, a 9 yr old and a nearly 6 mo old. Obviously I'm not worried about the older two but my concern is the baby. I'm going to need to nurse her and she will need a place to wind down if that is possible.

Also what other recommendations would anyone have for either WWoHP or the rest of the park?

Thank you so much for any help.


----------



## mesaboy2

I would go on Sunday the 21st and try Ollivander's first.  If the line is too long, then return closer to park close and see if it's any better.  Be warned though, the queue for O's will close before the park does.

WWoHP is best tackled either first thing or last thing on any given day.  The crowds do tend to fall off in the evening, but it is not due to fireworks--there aren't any--just people heading out.

Lastly  to the boards!


----------



## DiNap44

I agree w/Mesaboy

We were there last August and the line for Ollivander's never went down. If you don't get there for the early entry, you might as well forget it (unless you enjoy long waits). We found that going to WWOHP in the evening was less crowded and its pretty cool all lit up. Enjoy your time down there.


----------



## MIChessGuy

DiNap44 said:


> I agree w/Mesaboy
> 
> We were there last August and the line for Ollivander's never went down. If you don't get there for the early entry, you might as well forget it (unless you enjoy long waits). We found that going to WWOHP in the evening was less crowded and its pretty cool all lit up. Enjoy your time down there.



I actually had a contrary experience last week.  As an offsite guest, by the time I got to the WW, Ollivander's was indeed mobbed.  I went ahead and did the FJ castle tour, FJ single-rider, some shops, and the Three Broomsticks.  Shortly after 11:00, I noticed that Ollivander's had diminished to "only" about a 45 minute wait.  That really wasn't too bad by peak summer standards.  And I'd also note that while you're in the queue, you get to look into that shop window where the Quidditch equipment is displayed.  Be sure to look closely at the very back, where the escaped golden snitch is flying around.


----------



## divawife

We will be in Disney World staying at Port Orleans French Quarter Feb 18 through Feb 24 during Presidents Week and Mardi Gras! Yes we are nuts but that is school vacation so we don't have much of a choice!

I would really like to try and get to Islands of Adventure on Wed Feb 22.  Are we completely insane to try this?  I cannot decide to give it a shot or just wait till we have some time next year to stay onsite at Universal so we can get into HP early.

So..is Wed during Prez week doable without early entry of the Universal hotel?


----------



## damo

divawife said:


> We will be in Disney World staying at Port Orleans French Quarter Feb 18 through Feb 24 during Presidents Week and Mardi Gras! Yes we are nuts but that is school vacation so we don't have much of a choice!
> 
> I would really like to try and get to Islands of Adventure on Wed Feb 22.  Are we completely insane to try this?  I cannot decide to give it a shot or just wait till we have some time next year to stay onsite at Universal so we can get into HP early.
> 
> So..is Wed during Prez week doable without early entry of the Universal hotel?



We've stayed onsite during Prez week.  It is def. busy since there seem to be a lot of international visitors during that time.  This year we were there for the Thursday and Friday.  You would have to make sure to get to the IOA gates at least 45 minutes before general public opening and get it done right away.  The Studios is much less busy, of course.


----------



## Turtlemom

Our family will be in Orlando next week, staying at Disney.  We are debating whether to go to Universal on Sunday 8/21 or Monday 8/22.  Any guess whether Monday will be a better bet than Sunday for crowds?  (I'm hoping some of the summer crowds will be falling off due to school starting in some places).

Also, I was considering purchasing the Universal version of the fast pass.  There were mentions that this may not work in the Harry Potter attractions??? Any news on this???  Is it worth buying the express pass anyways????

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## damo

Turtlemom said:


> Our family will be in Orlando next week, staying at Disney.  We are debating whether to go to Universal on Sunday 8/21 or Monday 8/22.  Any guess whether Monday will be a better bet than Sunday for crowds?  (I'm hoping some of the summer crowds will be falling off due to school starting in some places).
> 
> Also, I was considering purchasing the Universal version of the fast pass.  There were mentions that this may not work in the Harry Potter attractions??? Any news on this???  Is it worth buying the express pass anyways????
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



Crowds tend to be less on the Sunday.  Don't purchase the express passes until you are actually in the park and decide the lines are longer than you like.  The passes are available all through the parks.  FJ is NOT accepting the express pass.  They do have a single rider's line though.


----------



## Turtlemom

Thanks for the advice, Damo.  I'll wait on the express passes.  Bummer that it doesn't work for FJ, but I guess it is still too new and popular.  We'll just have to relax and enjoy the castle tour, I guess.

Any ideas about how long the standby (regular) lines take through the castle???


----------



## mom2princess&prince

We will be in Disney the week of Thanksgiving and really want to visit WWOHP one day.  We could go Sun. 11/20, Mon. 11/21 or Tues 11/22.  If anyone has advice about which day might be the least crowded I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

mom2princess&prince said:


> We will be in Disney the week of Thanksgiving and really want to visit WWOHP one day.  We could go Sun. 11/20, Mon. 11/21 or Tues 11/22.  If anyone has advice about which day might be the least crowded I would really appreciate it. Thanks!



Only a guess, but Sunday's my pick.


----------



## mom2princess&prince

Thanks for your input!  Is Sunday a good day to go in general or are you thinking because it is farthest from Thanksgiving?  Do you know if there is anything like touring plans for WWHOP that looks at crowd levels?


----------



## Turtlemom

the Unofficial Guide to Disney World has touring plans for Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure.  The 2012 version comes out in Sept., and it does cover WWOHP.  They base their plans on crowd flow, but Harry Potter has probably thrown things for a loop.  If anyone is aware of any other touring plans, i'd love to hear about them!  

I've followed them for Disney and they work out pretty well.  Never tried for Universal, but we are going next week so I will look at the 2011 version to see what they suggest.  Will let you know what I think when I get back.


----------



## mesaboy2

mom2princess&prince said:


> Thanks for your input!  Is Sunday a good day to go in general or are you thinking because it is farthest from Thanksgiving?  Do you know if there is anything like touring plans for WWHOP that looks at crowd levels?



Yes to both.  Sundays are historically slow in the offseason and it's furthest from T-Day.

I've not seen touring plans for UO, but PP is probably right--WWoHP definitely changes whatever strategies there were before.


----------



## Dreamer416

My family and I will be in Orlando for our second trip to WDW and our first to IOA November 5-12.  My oldest just turned 11 and is very excited to see the WWoHP.  We will only have one day at IOA on this trip and I had planned to go on Tuesday, Nov. 8, before learning about the celebration planned for Veteran's weekend.  Do you think this will still be a good day to go?  Would we miss the crowds coming in for the celebration?

Thanks in advance for any advice.  I've already learned so much from reading these boards.


----------



## mesaboy2

Dreamer416 said:


> My family and I will be in Orlando for our second trip to WDW and our first to IOA November 5-12.  My oldest just turned 11 and is very excited to see the WWoHP.  We will only have one day at IOA on this trip and I had planned to go on Tuesday, Nov. 8, before learning about the celebration planned for Veteran's weekend.  Do you think this will still be a good day to go?  Would we miss the crowds coming in for the celebration?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.  I've already learned so much from reading these boards.



You should fine on November 8.


----------



## orlandofanboy13

Well, all of this is obvious.


----------



## orlandofanboy13

mom2princess&prince said:


> We will be in Disney the week of Thanksgiving and really want to visit WWOHP one day.  We could go Sun. 11/20, Mon. 11/21 or Tues 11/22.  If anyone has advice about which day might be the least crowded I would really appreciate it. Thanks!




I would go on that tuesday...maybe sunday one of those two...sunday might be your best bet.


----------



## mom2princess&prince

orlandofanboy13 said:


> I would go on that tuesday...maybe sunday one of those two...sunday might be your best bet.



No one seems to be recommending Monday, is that typically a busy day because of people coming in over the weekend?


----------



## mesaboy2

mom2princess&prince said:


> No one seems to be recommending Monday, is that typically a busy day because of people coming in over the weekend?



I know it sounds weird, but Mondays tend to be busier than Sundays in the offseason.  From what I've read, it is because many people travel on the weekend like you suggest.


----------



## Turtlemom

Is it still true that mondays are busier than Sundays during the summer??  Like right now???  

Still trying to decide whether to go to WWHP/IOA on Sunday or Monday next week.


----------



## mesaboy2

Turtlemom said:


> Is it still true that mondays are busier than Sundays during the summer??  Like right now???
> 
> Still trying to decide whether to go to WWHP/IOA on Sunday or Monday next week.



Don't know.  IMO summer tends to equalize the days so they're all equally busy.  Still summer season is ending right about now so this Sunday/Monday thing may hold, or it may not.  I'll be there next Monday afternoon myself, but I don't have Sunday as an option this trip.  I will be curious to see what the crowds will be like.


----------



## crazymama

We are here right now and went to WWOHP yest. It was a zoo!! Wish we had tried Sunday instead although it may not have made any difference in the summer. Going back today to try again. Really want to hit Ollivanders but 90 minutes in the heat with kids is pretty rough. We shall see.


----------



## macraven

hope you don't have the crowds and heat when you return today!


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> hope you don't have the crowds and heat when you return today!


 She will...it's supposed to be in the 90's the rest of the week...and busy.


----------



## Copper Queen

mesaboy2 said:


> Don't know.  IMO summer tends to equalize the days so they're all equally busy.  Still summer season is ending right about now so this Sunday/Monday thing may hold, or it may not.  I'll be there next Monday afternoon myself, but I don't have Sunday as an option this trip.  I will be curious to see what the crowds will be like.



We will be there next Monday as well - I really hope it's not too bad.  We had originally planned to be there on the Tuesday but Monday allowed us to be able to stay all day and night -  I'm really excited about seeing HPW in the evening as well as the bonus, hopefully, of lighter evening crowds.


----------



## crazymama

Me again.... Reporting back on our second attempt at WWOHP! Tuesday August 15 went a little better. We were at the gate for 8:15 so were quite close to the front. Staying offsite so no perks for us.   Ran our butts the long way around as traffic was routed that way and got into Ollivanders line as quickly as possible. Wait was only 20 mins which we were thrilled about. My little Harry Potter fanatic daughter was selected and still is floating on a cloud. Wingarium Leviosa!!!!  FJ was lined way back from the start as DC is down so we came back in the evening. Wait was only 30 mins. Love that ride!!!!


----------



## MIChessGuy

When I visited the WWOHP about 2 1/2 weeks ago, they did not route the offsite guests through Marvel/Jurassic as I recall they did during my summer 2010 trip.  Instead we took the "left hook" past Green Eggs & Ham and hotfooted it the short way.  It didn't matter much, however; Ollivander's was already nuts by the time I got there.  Checking back around 11:00 a.m., I was surprised to find the wait "only" about 45 minutes.  To my mind this is pretty reasonable for peak summer season.  I'd also like to note my admiration for the excellent performance of the Wand Keeper(s).  Along with the Jedi Academy instructors at DHS, they put on a great show.


----------



## waltfan42

Hi! We are finally going to WWoHP!  Trying to decide which day would be best.  Friday Dec. 16, Saturday the 17th or Sunday the 18th????  We could also possibly go after 4:00 on Thursday the 15th if that would be less crowded.  Also, any idea how much time I should allow for seeing it?  And lastly, any suggestions for anything else to do in IoA for people who get motion sickness?  My son might be able to ride some of the tamer things, but really the whole group is pretty much not up for anything "too fun"!  Mainly planning to go soak up the HP atmosphere, but would like to see whatever else there is to see.


----------



## ant2005

Hi.  I hope this is not a stupid question.  Is there a good way to tell if the line outside for the Forbidden Journey is for the lockers or for the ride itself.  I just want to make sure that we are not unnecessarily waiting in the locker line by mistake.  Even on crowded days, is it safe to assume to just go straight to the main castle entrance without waiting in the line outside?


----------



## damo

ant2005 said:


> Hi.  I hope this is not a stupid question.  Is there a good way to tell if the line outside for the Forbidden Journey is for the lockers or for the ride itself.  I just want to make sure that we are not unnecessarily waiting in the locker line by mistake.  Even on crowded days, is it safe to assume to just go straight to the main castle entrance without waiting in the line outside?



The line on the right is for the lockers and the line on the left is for the ride.  If there is only one line visible, it is most likely for the lockers.  There are lots of "Hogwarts students" at the outside gates that you can ask if you are not sure.

There are some changes that are going to be made to change this but for the time being, this is the setup.


----------



## JessiMommy

Family and I are staying onsite for this Universal Trip for the first time, sooo EXCITED!!! Anyway... we have 2 days to visit the parks, not doing park to park. Our days are this Monday & Tuesday (8/29-30). I'm reading that Monday's may not be the best to visit IOA. Not sure if it really matters as it is kinda still summer. We set up our plan to visit IOA Monday and US Tuesday since Monday will be a full day for us and Tuesday an evening travel day. We wanted to have more time for IOA. Is there any reason to deviate from this plan? Are Tuesday's really that much less crowded at IOA? Thanks for you help.


----------



## mesaboy2

JessiMommy said:


> Family and I are staying onsite for this Universal Trip for the first time, sooo EXCITED!!! Anyway... we have 2 days to visit the parks, not doing park to park. Our days are this Monday & Tuesday (8/29-30). I'm reading that Monday's may not be the best to visit IOA. Not sure if it really matters as it is kinda still summer. We set up our plan to visit IOA Monday and US Tuesday since Monday will be a full day for us and Tuesday an evening travel day. We wanted to have more time for IOA. Is there any reason to deviate from this plan? Are Tuesday's really that much less crowded at IOA? Thanks for you help.



I think your plan is fine.


----------



## alicia1506

we're heading to universal staying at RPR from nov 12-16 with plans to spend a solid 3 days in the parks, most of that in repeat visits to WWOHP for the celebration package for q & a sessions with cast members. 

our plan is to hit olivanders first, then FJ then hogs head/three broomsticks for lunch, then do FOTH and DD.  

we've heard rumours of FJ being unforgiving to chubbier visitors (due to type of seat restraint) and want to save ourselves time and embarassment and were thinking some of the group could go on the ride while others do the tour only.

what is flight of the hippogriff and dueling dragons like in terms of seat restraints for chubbier visitors? and can you take cameras on the ride with you for photo opportunities?


----------



## alicia1506

we're heading to universal staying at RPR from nov 12-16 with plans to spend a solid 3 days in the parks, most of that in repeat visits to WWOHP for the celebration package for q & a sessions with cast members. 

our plan is to hit olivanders first, then FJ then hogs head/three broomsticks for lunch, then do FOTH and DD.  

we've heard rumours of FJ being unforgiving to chubbier visitors (due to type of seat restraint) and want to save ourselves time and embarassment and were thinking some of the group could go on the ride while others do the tour only.

what is flight of the hippogriff and dueling dragons like in terms of seat restraints for chubbier visitors? and can you take cameras on the ride with you for photo opportunities?


----------



## mesaboy2

alicia1506 said:


> we're heading to universal staying at RPR from nov 12-16 with plans to spend a solid 3 days in the parks, most of that in repeat visits to WWOHP for the celebration package for q & a sessions with cast members.
> 
> our plan is to hit olivanders first, then FJ then hogs head/three broomsticks for lunch, then do FOTH and DD.
> 
> we've heard rumours of FJ being unforgiving to chubbier visitors (due to type of seat restraint) and want to save ourselves time and embarassment and were thinking some of the group could go on the ride while others do the tour only.
> 
> what is flight of the hippogriff and dueling dragons like in terms of seat restraints for chubbier visitors? and can you take cameras on the ride with you for photo opportunities?



There are test seats for FJ both outside the castle and again before you board.  All ride vehicles have modified seats on the outside of each 4-person bench to accommodate larger riders.  DC has modified seating in Rows 3 and 6 I believe for the same purpose.  FotH is the same for all rows, except for extra legroom in Row 1 just because of the train's design.  Other than FotH, you cannot take cameras or any loose articles on the HP attractions.

Your touring plan for WWoHP sounds good.


----------



## mcjw2011

alicia1506 said:


> and can you take cameras on the ride with you for photo opportunities?



No. However on the ride, there's a bit involving a chase with a Hungarian Horntail dragon, and you will have your picture taken then. After the ride, you take the exit down to the shops and you can purchase that photo from the ride.

But the ride is just awesome. I rode it three times while I was there last year -- I love it.


----------



## poohbear8

Is there a thread similar to the WDW thread for some fairy godmother asisstance? I have a letter for my DD that I would like to get postmarked at WWOHP. (I've heard they do that...they do still, right?  )

I would like to mail it to someone who is going in Early to Mid-September, willing to get it stamped, and then could drop it in the mail back to me.

If this isn't the right place, could someone point me to the right one? If this is the right one, is anyone going and willing to get my postmark?

TIA!


----------



## ejhernandez

Never have I rode on such a cooool ride. I actually was so into it, that I had to close my eyes in some parts...got kinda dizzy  

Has this happened to anyone? Where going back during the winter holidays, and I wanna try again; but, think I can't handle that  feeling. Any suggestions on what I can do?


----------



## BellAbbeys Mom

Hi there, quick question please?

Is it even WORTH trying to do Harry Potter, let alone Universal in July?? Given the time of year and all?


----------



## ejhernandez

BellAbbeys Mom said:


> Hi there, quick question please?
> 
> Is it even WORTH trying to do Harry Potter, let alone Universal in July?? Given the time of year and all?



With 37 pages of thread on a forum...I think its worth every penny. Just gotta prepare.

I read what others had experienced and planned the day right...I just didnt expect I would get dizzy on the ride, just plan it out & do it!


----------



## poohbear8

ejhernandez said:


> Never have I rode on such a cooool ride. I actually was so into it, that I had to close my eyes in some parts...got kinda dizzy
> 
> Has this happened to anyone? Where going back during the winter holidays, and I wanna try again; but, think I can't handle that  feeling. Any suggestions on what I can do?



I haven't done Universal yet, but DD (14) and I both take a motion sickness pill in the morning when we leave for the parks. Sometimes the teacups makes me a little green, but usually we are ok. I know that DD experienced motion sickness while on a cruise, so I always take the medicine with us. They make a kids version and a chewable and at least one of them is non-drowsy. I usually buy the Walgreens brand.


----------



## jp1216

We will be hitting the parks from 10/2 to the 4th.  My girls will want to spend two days at IoA (with a focus on WWoHP).  Staying at the Doubletree.
10/2 - plan is to arrive very early and do everything WWoHP has to offer.  Do lunch or dinner there (3Broomsticks).  Or both (gulp).
10/3 will be at the main US park.
10/4 - maybe do everything else at the park and finish back where we started at WWoHP.
Just spent hours reading this thread!  Thanks everyone!
Any recommendations for my wife and small son - while my girls and I are riding?  We'd like to stay together - but want to be prepared possible long waits.  Any secret 'young fan' areas within WWoHP?


----------



## alenushka

jp1216 said:


> We will be hitting the parks from 10/2 to the 4th.  My girls will want to spend two days at IoA (with a focus on WWoHP).  Staying at the Doubletree.
> 10/2 - plan is to arrive very early and do everything WWoHP has to offer.  Do lunch or dinner there (3Broomsticks).  Or both (gulp).
> 10/3 will be at the main US park.
> 10/4 - maybe do everything else at the park and finish back where we started at WWoHP.
> Just spent hours reading this thread!  Thanks everyone!
> Any recommendations for my wife and small son - while my girls and I are riding?  We'd like to stay together - but want to be prepared possible long waits.  Any secret 'young fan' areas within WWoHP?



In April, we checked in the hotel at 12 pm and headed to US...we were done with most of the rides we wanted to do by 5 pm...headed to WWoHP...lines were short and moved very fast....we did all the rides more than once prior to 8 pm (longer park hours this day). Following day we went back to WWoPH, we had an extra hour as we stayed in US hotel...by 10 am it was impossible to walk there.....park usually opens 10-15 min prior to announced times... Do as much as possible at WWoHP really, really early, and then leave and come back in the evening, I believe it is a much better plan, as between 10-5 are the worse hours.  In two days (or almost just one and a half) we covered everything we wanted in US and IoA parks (6 times on Forbidden Journey ), we did not use our 3-days pass on the third day as we got enough....

Near the entrance to WWoHP, there is a "talking fountain", it is very entertaining for kids of all ages.  You can youtube any single ride in US/IoA to get a better plan which ones you want to do, and which ones are good for your little one. 
Have a great time! I wish we could be there NOW!!!!


----------



## xxkellynicole

The first time i visited universal studios was in August and had no problem with the heat. A lot of the rides are air conditioned (most are in fact) and the ones that aren't have spray water in the lines outside. 

If you're going to do Harry Potter, my suggestion is do it first before the line gets insane (not sure how much this is still true, but I can imagine everyone still goes there first). I have always gotten early entry for the park and the wait was about 5 minutes, as oppose to the normal 120ish. Universal is very good at entertaining you while you are waiting, I will give them that. Especially in the wizarding world. 

My advice, skip Ollivander's "show" its not worth the wait


----------



## mesaboy2

xxkellynicole said:


> My advice, skip Ollivander's "show" its not worth the wait



If you have early entry and go there first instead of FJ, then there shouldn't be much of a wait.  Otherwise, I agree.


----------



## swalesfamily

We have a trip planned in Jan of 2012...anyone have ideas on crowd levels?  Hoping it won't be crazy. We have 2 days and are hoping to do IOA one day and US the other.  We have the early admission to IOA for one of the days and I am wondering if this is a good idea to try or are the crowds insane at this time of day.  Being huge HP fans we are looking forward to visiting Hogwarts and Hogsmede.  I have the breakfast at the 3 broomsticks booked one morning at 930 and was hoping to do the early admission that day, hit a few attractions and then have breakfast.  Is this a good idea?  Any tips would be appreciated as this is our first trip to US Orlando


----------



## indimom

Edited: I found the answer to my question. lol.


----------



## cblaramore

swalesfamily said:


> We have a trip planned in Jan of 2012...anyone have ideas on crowd levels?  Hoping it won't be crazy. We have 2 days and are hoping to do IOA one day and US the other.  We have the early admission to IOA for one of the days and I am wondering if this is a good idea to try or are the crowds insane at this time of day.  Being huge HP fans we are looking forward to visiting Hogwarts and Hogsmede.  I have the breakfast at the 3 broomsticks booked one morning at 930 and was hoping to do the early admission that day, hit a few attractions and then have breakfast.  Is this a good idea?  Any tips would be appreciated as this is our first trip to US Orlando



I really researched the best dates to go and talked to some other people and it was decided that of all year January was the best to go (so that is when are going to). We went in May about 10 years ago and it wasn't really bad at US but IOA had just opened up so everyone was probably there! ha 

I had a ? for you though. You said you made a reservation at 3 Broomsticks? Is that something you have to do to be able to eat there? My little boys bday will be while we are down there and I really wanted to take him.


----------



## mesaboy2

cblaramore said:


> I had a ? for you though. You said you made a reservation at 3 Broomsticks? Is that something you have to do to be able to eat there? My little boys bday will be while we are down there and I really wanted to take him.



Reservations are only necessary for breakfast.


----------



## swalesfamily

We have a breakfast reservation.  We are staying offsite at one of the hotels with benefits so we booked a HP package through Universal which included our breakfast at the 3 broomsticks.  Might not be worth it but I am a planner (especially with meals) and like to have things booked around where we plan to be at that portion of the day


----------



## FreddyGlove

Good God, I'll be there this weekend. This isn't exactly a question but a true statement of excitement!

14 years of waiting and re-watched all the HP flicks over the past few weeks. 

BRING this vacation!


----------



## christophfam

FreddyGlove said:


> Good God, I'll be there this weekend. This isn't exactly a question but a true statement of excitement!
> 
> 14 years of waiting and re-watched all the HP flicks over the past few weeks.
> 
> BRING this vacation!



Have a great trip!  You're going to LOVE WWOHP!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreddyGlove

I'm a pretty big fan, my fiancee is a HUGE fan, and the couple we're travelling with, my best friend just got into the series (that's why we just watched the flicks) and his GF loves HP too. 

Needless to say, we've seen photos and videos but we know it doesn't even do justice.

I can't believe we're so close! EEEE!


----------



## dimndgal1

We are finally going to WWoHP and decided on the Tuesday after Columbus Day rather than trying to fight the holiday weekend crowds.  Any thoughts on the crazy level?

Also, I've read through most of the thread and think we have a plan of attack but my concern is that I'm going to be on an ECV (I'm undergoing hip drama) and I'm wondering if it would be best to let the stampede go and sort of roll behind.  Also, is there a good spot to park the wheels and hit the majority of the area?  I can walk okay, just slow, and would rather park and work my way around rather than hop on, roll, park, off, on, roll park....

Thanks so much!  Looking SO forward to this and appreciate all the helpful info on this board!


----------



## KimWDW

Can you skip the lockers if you only have a fanny pack? I am willing to wear a cheesy touristy fanny pack if I can skip all locker lines! 

Also, if I get there before park opening and get in right as they open, go right to FJ, how long will the line be--about? (Figuring the people who stay at hotels are already in there.) 30-45 min? (Trip is end of April).

Thank you!


----------



## damo

KimWDW said:


> Can you skip the lockers if you only have a fanny pack? I am willing to wear a cheesy touristy fanny pack if I can skip all locker lines!
> 
> Also, if I get there before park opening and get in right as they open, go right to FJ, how long will the line be--about? (Figuring the people who stay at hotels are already in there.) 30-45 min? (Trip is end of April).
> 
> Thank you!



Yes, a fanny pack will let you avoid lockers.  It is tough to predict lines in April with spring breaks.


----------



## APB513

KimWDW said:


> Can you skip the lockers if you only have a fanny pack? I am willing to wear a cheesy touristy fanny pack if I can skip all locker lines!
> Thank you!




That's exactly what I did.  I carry a Baggalini when I am at WDW but for UOR I always bring my fanny pack to avoid the lockers 

Not the coolest fashion statement but it sure beats having to use the lockers.


----------



## kelfie

ejhernandez said:


> Never have I rode on such a cooool ride. I actually was so into it, that I had to close my eyes in some parts...got kinda dizzy
> 
> Has this happened to anyone? Where going back during the winter holidays, and I wanna try again; but, think I can't handle that  feeling. Any suggestions on what I can do?



Hubby and I rode it 4 times our day there and I did get a bit queasy going from real set to screen toward the end.  I have never tried it for amusement park rides, but ginger root pills work for me when I play certain Wii games for motion sickness.  Maybe they will help!


----------



## WDWRocksMySocks

We're heading back to WWoHP the first week of December. Should we expect crazy crowds? I haven't done any research on it lately and have no idea how crowded it is now. So excited!!!


----------



## Metro West

Crowds should be pretty low during early December. WWoHP will be busy but the rest of the parks will be a breeze.


----------



## popsynic

christophfam said:


> Go early in the morning and do what you can do until it starts to get really crowded and hot.  Then head to your hotel for a nice afternoon pool break.  You get out of the heat and away from the most crowded part of the day not to mention you get to enjoy the resort pools which are wonderful.  Head back to the parks in the evening when the crowds have died down and it is a little less hot.  This is what we did last week and it made for a perfect vacation.  We actually found the evenings less crowded than the early entry mornings.  I don't know how many times my kids asked me why everyone was leaving the parks (in droves) as we were reentering!



Is this still a good strategy when visiting in October - Park closes at 7pm most nights, which doesn't leave much evening time  for touring park.

So, I was thinking:
early entry at 8am, Olivanders show (skip through shop), Forbidden Journey (twice?), Get something 'breakfasty' to eat at three broomsticks, do the shops,  use hotel stay exprress pass on Hippgrif and Duelling Dragons, and leave WWOHP 11am.  Then go explore Jurrasic Park, a counter service lunch and do the three water rides - get soaked, and go back to hard rock hotel for a swim (guess this will now be 2pm).  Then go back to IOA 4pm and do Marvel island, Seuss Landing, Lost Contiinent and spend last hour back in WWOHP?

How does this plan look?


----------



## WDWRocksMySocks

Metro West said:


> Crowds should be pretty low during early December. WWoHP will be busy but the rest of the parks will be a breeze.



Thanks!!


----------



## kkproulx

Going in March!  Hoping crowds aren't too bad....can't wait to go thru the shops win WWoHP.  We went in February this year, but didn't know what was there in the shops....now I know and cannot wait!


----------



## loco122003

Hello, I will be with my family on Oct 16 - Oct 22 on Orlando . We will be offsite and the plan in to vist IoA on Oct 18 and US on Oct 22. We don't plan any HHN. Can you please let me know how crowds for WWHP will be? and also how US will be on that Friday?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## poohbear8

I am taking my DD(14) 11/3-11/8 and staying on Disney property. The plan was to go to Universal on Sunday, the 5th. Since we have never been, we will probably stay all day, but the main "must see" is everything WWoHP. We will be going back next year, so if the crowds are too bad, we are ok leaving early if needed.

The crowd levels for Saturday at Disney are 6 and a 3 on Sunday. I'm wondering if I should move Universal to Saturday when Disney is more crowded. 

Any thoughts on this?  Are Saturdays generally crowded? Will the first week of November be that bad and what would "that bad" look like?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## zack123

KimWDW said:


> Can you skip the lockers if you only have a fanny pack? I am willing to wear a cheesy touristy fanny pack if I can skip all locker lines!
> 
> Also, if I get there before park opening and get in right as they open, go right to FJ, how long will the line be--about? (Figuring the people who stay at hotels are already in there.) 30-45 min? (Trip is end of April).
> 
> Thank you!



It depends on who is working . . . the days I was there, sometimes they let people through with fanny packs, sometimes they were stopped and told to put them in lockers.

Be careful - as I was exiting the ride, I heard at least five people complain they lost their cell phone (that was inside a pocket for the ride) . . .


----------



## christophfam

popsynic said:


> Is this still a good strategy when visiting in October - Park closes at 7pm most nights, which doesn't leave much evening time  for touring park.
> 
> So, I was thinking:
> early entry at 8am, Olivanders show (skip through shop), Forbidden Journey (twice?), Get something 'breakfasty' to eat at three broomsticks, do the shops,  use hotel stay exprress pass on Hippgrif and Duelling Dragons, and leave WWOHP 11am.  Then go explore Jurrasic Park, a counter service lunch and do the three water rides - get soaked, and go back to hard rock hotel for a swim (guess this will now be 2pm).  Then go back to IOA 4pm and do Marvel island, Seuss Landing, Lost Contiinent and spend last hour back in WWOHP?
> 
> How does this plan look?




When I wrote this I had returned from a June trip and the parks were open until 8-9.  I was at universal last oct and the parks did not clear out quite like they did in June. It is still worth doing as some nights were better than others.


----------



## cuddlykp

I am sure this has been covered but I just don't have the time to skim the pages and tried a search but no luck.

We are staying at RPR so we have early entry to HP....that being said how early should we be at the gate for early entry? We are there Nov 18-24.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mesaboy2

cuddlykp said:


> I am sure this has been covered but I just don't have the time to skim the pages and tried a search but no luck.
> 
> We are staying at RPR so we have early entry to HP....that being said how early should we be at the gate for early entry? We are there Nov 18-24.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I would think 15-30 minutes before early entry (75-90 minutes before official park open) should be plenty.


----------



## mom2princess&prince

This is probably a silly question but is there any way to get early entry if you aren't staying on property?   

Also, what is the best price / place to buy a one day ticket?


----------



## christophfam

mom2princess&prince said:


> This is probably a silly question but is there any way to get early entry if you aren't staying on property?
> 
> Also, what is the best price / place to buy a one day ticket?



If you go to the Universal site, there are some partner hotel packages that allow you the one hour early entry.  That and onsite are the only ways to take advantage of the extra hour.

Undercover Tourist has some great ticket deals and there is a sticky on this forum for an unlimited 14 day.  Costco also has a good deal on a 3 day ticket that is good for a couple of years - you don't have to use all 3 days immediately.


----------



## wdhinn89

The cheapest I have found for a 1 day ticket is through AAA


----------



## sheryl921

We are planning on spending two days before our cruise at Universal--and that falls on New Year's Eve and New Year's Day   Does anyone have opinions on crowds and/or special activities for that weekend?  Or which park should be visited which day?  Both are open til 1 am on New Year's Eve--maybe we could go back to the hotel and take a nap mid-day and come later--would we avoid any crowds that way or just join them

Love all the advice we get from these boards  Thanks all!!


----------



## kohlby

Does Three Broomsticks usually have a long wait for lunch?  We're going just for one day, maybe Nov 15th or 16th.   The park closes at 6pm that day so it would be hard to do dinner.


----------



## jandkmom

kohlby said:


> Does Three Broomsticks usually have a long wait for lunch?  We're going just for one day, maybe Nov 15th or 16th.   The park closes at 6pm that day so it would be hard to do dinner.



I guess it depends on the crowds that day. We went in Jan and, while the park was crowded, we got right in to Three Broomsticks.  They have staff helping the lines move efficiently and helping with seating people.  Be sure to look for the fun hidden surprises there!


----------



## damo

kohlby said:


> Does Three Broomsticks usually have a long wait for lunch?  We're going just for one day, maybe Nov 15th or 16th.   The park closes at 6pm that day so it would be hard to do dinner.



We were there on Sept. 23 and there was no wait.


----------



## luckyleo81

how much time do you think is needed for harry potter world? is it a whole day thing or just part of the day? its only one part of the theme park, right?


----------



## mesaboy2

luckyleo81 said:


> 1.  how much time do you think is needed for harry potter world? is it a whole day thing or just part of the day?
> 
> 2.  its only one part of the theme park, right?



1.  part of the day--maybe 4-5 hours for a rabid fan, 3-4 hours for most
2.  right


----------



## jnjusoioa

Forgive me for posting this, I know that the Wizarding World is still new, just wondering if there has been any talk on expanding the Wizarding World?? Thank you.


----------



## mesaboy2

jnjusoioa said:


> Forgive me for posting this, I know that the Wizarding World is still new, just wondering if there has been any talk on expanding the Wizarding World?? Thank you.



Talk, yes.  Announcements resembling anything close to official, no.


----------



## Buzzsgramma

Ok there are 13 of us, staying on WDW property Thanksgiving wk..my plan is to go to Universal on Tuesday Nov.22..we have transportation, tickets from UCT...huge fans,their are 5 teenagers.13-15....

what time should we be at the gate????

WWoHP first thing i am guessing.....thanx


----------



## damo

Buzzsgramma said:


> Ok there are 13 of us, staying on WDW property Thanksgiving wk..my plan is to go to Universal on Tuesday Nov.22..we have transportation, tickets from UCT...huge fans,their are 5 teenagers.13-15....
> 
> what time should we be at the gate????
> 
> WWoHP first thing i am guessing.....thanx



Be at the gate at least a half an hour before the gates open.  Once you are let in, hightail it for the Wizarding World and do Ollivander's if the line is short, otherwise do FJ.


----------



## kohlby

> We are planning on spending two days before our cruise at Universal--and that falls on New Year's Eve and New Year's Day  Does anyone have opinions on crowds and/or special activities for that weekend? Or which park should be visited which day? Both are open til 1 am on New Year's Eve



Before we had kids, we spent three New Year Eve's at US/IOA.  We stayed from open to close.  It was before WWoHP was open, but we found plenty to do.  We start at IOA.  Then once we needed some down time from the thrill rides, we would go to US at around 2pm.  Then back over to IOA at around 8pm and finish out there.  We really liked doing both parks the same day like that.

We did go to the parks the next day as well, but we always hit a Disney park that day.  We found the mornings were very, very quiet due to all the people who stayed up late.  So, if you can handle it, try to get to the park in the morning.  Make it a short day if you need to so you can rest up in the afternoon. My assumption would be that it would be even more so at a US/IOA park since it seems that less young kids go there than Disney.  (And less young kids are staying up to 1am on New Year's Eve).


----------



## Buzzsgramma

thanks for the info...


----------



## KaseeLee

We are a small group of 3 that is headed to WDW and WWHP the first week of January.  Monday January 2nd is the day we are thinking of heading to HP because the park is open from 9-9, the longest day of the week.  Other than HP there are only a few things at both IoA and US that we want to do, do you think it we should try to do both parks or just stick to IoA???? And any idea on lines that time of year???? thanks


----------



## mesaboy2

KaseeLee said:


> We are a small group of 3 that is headed to WDW and WWHP the first week of January.  Monday January 2nd is the day we are thinking of heading to HP because the park is open from 9-9, the longest day of the week.  Other than HP there are only a few things at both IoA and US that we want to do, do you think it we should try to do both parks or just stick to IoA???? And any idea on lines that time of year???? thanks



I expect the crowds to still be fairly heavy on the 2nd--that's one of the reasons the hours are the longest--but I'm just guessing.  If it fits your schedule, consider Wednesday or Thursday of that week.  Crowds should really die off and you might enjoy it more, even if the parks close earlier.  OTOH, WWoHP is pretty amazing-looking at night, and you may not get to appreciate it as much on a day where the parks close earlier.

Trying to do both parks in one day is doable, but too rushed for my personal taste and I would only advise it during the least-crowded times of year.

Just my $.02.  Enjoy yourselves whatever you decide!


----------



## cuddlykp

I really want to ride FJ but I am prone to motion sickness, how bad is it?

Here is an example of what I can handle. I can ride Spiderman no problem but I can't handle The Simpson's ride...I get nauseous just thinking about it,lol.

Will it help if I take a preventive medication before the ride?

Thanks.


----------



## alenushka

cuddlykp said:


> I really want to ride FJ but I am prone to motion sickness, how bad is it?
> 
> Here is an example of what I can handle. I can ride Spiderman no problem but I can't handle The Simpson's ride...I get nauseous just thinking about it,lol.
> 
> Will it help if I take a preventive medication before the ride?
> 
> Thanks.



I could hardly walk after Simpson's ride (visual combined with motion was too much for me), but no problem at all after FJ. Motion on FJ is much smother, visual is not as overwhelming (you always have a choice to close your eyes!. Go for it! we went on FJ 6 times, can't wait to do it again!  Hope it helps.


----------



## cuddlykp

Thanks! Yes it does help alot, I will give it a shot!


----------



## kiddo76

cuddlykp said:


> I really want to ride FJ but I am prone to motion sickness, how bad is it?
> 
> Here is an example of what I can handle. I can ride Spiderman no problem but I can't handle The Simpson's ride...I get nauseous just thinking about it,lol.
> 
> Will it help if I take a preventive medication before the ride?
> 
> Thanks.



IMO, it's pretty bad and I'm not prone to motion sickness. Granted, my stomach wasn't feeling too great to start off the day, but after riding FJ, I was done. This isn't a ride where just closing your eyes will stop the motion sickness. There is a lot of 'real' movement, in addition to the 'simulated' movement with the movie screens, if that makes any sense.

As a huge HP fan and one who enjoys thrill rides, I was actually a little disappointed in FJ. It was a great ride technologically speaking, but I thought it was a bit too much. It was hard to really focus on what you werre seeing, it all goes by so fast. We went with my 8 and 10 year old nephews . They rode Soarin, Test Track, Star Tours and Expedition Everest before we got to IOA and loved them, so we felt confident to take them on FJ. After FJ, the 8 year olds were afraid to try any new rides (one was even afraid to go on the Jungle Cruise) and even the 10 year old had no desire to ride the other 2 WWOHP attractions. Thank goodness we did IOA toward the end of our trip.

I guess I just feel that since the Harry Potter books are children's books that appeal to a broad range of ages that the ride should have the same appeal, a la Soarin and Star Tours. Granted, not every ride will appeal to everyone, but in IMHO, FJ missed the mark on it's prime audience.


----------



## cuddlykp

kiddo76 said:


> IMO, it's pretty bad and I'm not prone to motion sickness. Granted, my stomach wasn't feeling too great to start off the day, but after riding FJ, I was done. This isn't a ride where just closing your eyes will stop the motion sickness. There is a lot of 'real' movement, in addition to the 'simulated' movement with the movie screens, if that makes any sense.
> 
> As a huge HP fan and one who enjoys thrill rides, I was actually a little disappointed in FJ. It was a great ride technologically speaking, but I thought it was a bit too much. It was hard to really focus on what you werre seeing, it all goes by so fast. We went with my 8 and 10 year old nephews . They rode Soarin, Test Track, Star Tours and Expedition Everest before we got to IOA and loved them, so we felt confident to take them on FJ. After FJ, the 8 year olds were afraid to try any new rides (one was even afraid to go on the Jungle Cruise) and even the 10 year old had no desire to ride the other 2 WWOHP attractions. Thank goodness we did IOA toward the end of our trip.
> 
> I guess I just feel that since the Harry Potter books are children's books that appeal to a broad range of ages that the ride should have the same appeal, a la Soarin and Star Tours. Granted, not every ride will appeal to everyone, but in IMHO, FJ missed the mark on it's prime audience.



o'k will think about it between now and then. Thanks!


----------



## alenushka

cuddlykp said:


> o'k will think about it between now and then. Thanks!



Take your preventive med, very light breakfast, and....DO IT!!!! if you don't like it, you will never do it again, but if you do not try it, you will never know! I was very afraid of the spiders (still don't like this section), but by the third time I started opening my eyes and I am glad I did - they are so fake looking  Kid might be scared of spiders and dementors more than the ride itself. Everyone is different and has different opinions! DO it and let us know how it was for YOU!


----------



## damo

I am very prone to motion sickness.  I just take a bonine or less drowsy dramamine and make sure i close my eyes during the quidditch part.  As long as I do that I can ride with no problems several times.  If I keep my eyes open during the quidditch part, I am done for with one ride.


----------



## cuddlykp

I am just going to go for it! I remember I went through this same thing with Hollywood Tower of Terror a few years back. I debated, went for it, thought I was going to die and never went on it again lol...but glad I experienced it.

Light breakfast or none, bonamine and pray!


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

Getting a bit concerned about my daughter- 9 yrs, old- who LOVES Harry Potter, but HATES most rides.  We're planning a february day at IOA specifically to see WWOHP.  
She has been to Disney tons of times.  Loves rides like Small World & Mexico in EPCOT.  Recently she has learned to tollerate Buzz Lightyear, Pirates, and Norway rides.  She hates things that move around too much like Dumbo, Pooh ride, Alladin's magic carpets, and some parts of Soarin (although she'll sit through Soarin and like most of it).  
I'm pretty concerned that she won't like any of the rides at WWOHP.  Is there enough theme type of stuff to keep her happy?  I do anticipate that me & husband and son will want to ride the rides.


----------



## kiddo76

If she hates most rides, she will almost definitely not want to ride any of the rides at WWOHP, or even all of IOA. IOA is a thrill ride park and there are very few tame rides. See my pp about my nephews. They hated the FJ and wouldn't go on the other 2 rides, but they loved the theming, going in the shops and eating at the Three Broomsticks. I don't think they were in any way disappointed, but it's a lot of money just to walk around and shop. We are all huge HP fans, though, so we think it was worth it.

There were only a few other rides and attractions in all of IOA that my nephews were interested in. They liked the Sinbad show, the Popeye raft ride, and some of the rides in Seuss's Landing. They hated the Jurassic Park raft ride, which had a huge drop that they weren't expecting.

Looking back, I think it would have been worth it to by a 1 day/2 park ticket and spend most of the day over at Universal Studios and just going to IOA for WWOHP. And the Popeye raft ride. They loved that and rode it 4 times.


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

How have the crowds been at WWoHP throughout the last year, particularly during non-peak times? I went last August a couple months after opening, and obviously it was packed. But we still had a blast and I am anxious and excited to go back. I am curious about how the crowds have been because during an upcoming trip to Disney World (to visit my sister who is in the College Program) we are planning to take a day trip to IoA. Our trip is the first week of December, and as of now our planned day for Universal is Tuesday the 6th. What can I expect in terms of crowds, both for WWoHP and the park in general?


----------



## macraven

early december usually does NOT have crowds.

you picked a good time to go!


----------



## Shakthi

Hello! Being from CA, I'm usually in the DL board.  This is my first time here, and loving it! I'm still working through the thread.

We are taking our dd (8) to see WWoHP during X-mas.  I know it's crazy, but that's the only time we can do it.  We'll be staying at the Double Tree Hotel from Dec 25 to 29. Since this will be our first time, any piece of advice you guys can give me will be deeply appreciated. Things we can't miss, getting tickets, better days, hours, and even other things we might have time to do while there ...you name it. Anything.

Thank you so much guys.


----------



## macraven

you will be going during a very busy, crowded time period.


suggest you look into the express passes in order to avoid long waits in the lines.

better yet, try to book a couple of nights onsite and get unlimited usage of the express lines the day you check in and the day you check out.

look at the FAQ thread for some of the basic info.

also, go to www.universalorlando.com for details of the parks for rides, shows and restaurants.

hth!


----------



## Shakthi

Could you tell me how to make reservations for the Three BroomSticks breakfast?


----------



## macraven

Shakthi said:


> Could you tell me how to make reservations for the Three BroomSticks breakfast?



if you are staying onsite, ask the hotel concierge in the lobby to call for you for a ressie.


if you are in the park that morning, ask the TM outside, to put you on the ressie wait list.
it is possible to get same day breakfast ressies.
people cancel, don't show up or the place is not overbooked.


----------



## swalesfamily

Shakthi said:


> Could you tell me how to make reservations for the Three BroomSticks breakfast?



We got ressies by booking a Harry potter package.  The package was for longer than we wanted to be there so once I was in the package deal I just switched the dates but still got to keep our Three Broomstick Breakfast.  Also because I booked the package through Universal we get the early entry benefit although we are not staying on property


----------



## Shakthi

swalesfamily said:


> We got ressies by booking a Harry potter package.  The package was for longer than we wanted to be there so once I was in the package deal I just switched the dates but still got to keep our Three Broomstick Breakfast.  Also because I booked the package through Universal we get the early entry benefit although we are not staying on property



Did you get early entry for all the days in your stay, or just one day? 

When you say you switched the days, did you mean you reduced the number of days?


----------



## Shakthi

Guys, you've been reaaaaly helpful.  I will probably come back with more questions. Thank you so much.


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

swalesfamily said:


> We got ressies by booking a Harry potter package.  The package was for longer than we wanted to be there so once I was in the package deal I just switched the dates but still got to keep our Three Broomstick Breakfast.  Also because I booked the package through Universal we get the early entry benefit although we are not staying on property



What's the Harry Potter Package?


----------



## zack123

Calle&Jakesmom said:


> What's the Harry Potter Package?



It's a special hotel + tickets package you can book through the Universal website.  You can find out more here:

http://www.universalorlando.com/Vacation-Packages/bf/harry-potter.aspx

You have to book the package through Universal, but you can book either an onsite or offsite hotel.  You also have to purchase your park admission with the package. Both hotel reservations and tickets must be purchased together to get the package.

For peak dates, the package requires a minimum 4-night stay.  During other times, the minimum is 2 nights.

Perks of this package include:
Early Park Admission◊ to experience The Wizarding World of Harry Potter
Breakfast at the Three Broomsticks - one per person
Hotel accommodations at a Universal Partner Hotel
3-Day Base Ticket^ to both Universal Orlando® theme parks  one theme park, per day
Access to live entertainment◊◊ at Universal CityWalk®

Park tickets are changeable before you purchase - if you want 2-park tickets, or more days, etc. you can also get those with this package, it just costs a little more.

If you are staying offsite, it is the only way to be absolutely sure you can get reservations at Three Broomsticks for breakfast, although you may be able to get a last-minute reservation when you get there, especially if the park is not busy.  You pay for the breakfast when you buy the package, and you only get one breakfast there during your stay - you cannot go every morning.  You choose the date and time when you purchase.

Do your research - I added up the costs, and it was more expensive than booking everything separately in most cases (depending on hotel choice).  In some cases, the only difference in price was the cost of the Three Broomsticks breakfast (which you pay for when you buy the package).  I ended up not purchasing the package, because the price was going to be about $50 more, and I did not think breakfast one day, for one person, was worth that.

You can get all of the other benefits, except the Three Broomsticks breakfast, by reserving your hotel through the Universal website - even if you are staying offsite.


----------



## zack123

Shakthi said:


> Did you get early entry for all the days in your stay, or just one day?
> 
> When you say you switched the days, did you mean you reduced the number of days?



You get early entry every day, but it is only for WWoHP/IOA.

The package says it requires a 4-night minimum stay during peak times and a 2-night minimum stay at other times.  But maybe you can change it after you start the booking process, I don't know.


----------



## swalesfamily

zack123 said:


> You get early entry every day, but it is only for WWoHP/IOA.
> 
> The package says it requires a 4-night minimum stay during peak times and a 2-night minimum stay at other times.  But maybe you can change it after you start the booking process, I don't know.



we are going in January so not at peak times but when I started the booking process I had to initially start with a 4 night.  When you get to the part for park tickets, I reduced it to 2 days and my hotel nights to 3.  I got to keep the breakfast and all the other perks.  It might not be the cheapest way but since this is our 1st trip to universal orlando I wanted as many perks as I could get.  Hope this helps


----------



## Shakthi

swalesfamily said:


> ...Since this is our 1st trip to universal orlando I wanted as many perks as I could get...



That's exactly what I thought.  Although the hotel stay alone could've been booked for a little cheaper through that DREAM RES sticker above,  I wanted to get all the pluses this time because it will be our first trip to US/IOA, and also my Dd's (8) Christmas gift.


----------



## zack123

Shakthi said:


> That's exactly what I thought.  Although the hotel stay alone could've been booked for a little cheaper through that DREAM RES sticker above,  I wanted to get all the pluses this time because it will be our first trip to US/IOA, and also my Dd's (8) Christmas gift.



Yes, I agree, it's all about what you want and what you are willing to pay for.  I decided I didn't really want to do the breakfast, and so I just booked the (offsite) hotel without the HP package through Universal, so I could still get all of the other perks.  I used the extra money towards an extra day in the park and souvenirs.  I went during a very slow time, so eating at Three Broomsticks for other meals was relatively easy.    

For those who want to add the breakfast but are staying offsite, it is not a bad deal, especially if you have several people in your party.  It also gives you something different for breakfast for one day.

Although I do think next time I will just save up and pay the extra cost to stay onsite.   I know I will definitely not stay at the hotel I stayed at this time.


----------



## nichanda

Question.  I know Butterbeer is a non alcoholic drink.  Can you purchase alcoholic beer in the restaurant as well? My DH and I are going on Feb, and the idea of  stopping for cold beer while you walk through the parks is enticing!


----------



## mesaboy2

nichanda said:


> Question.  I know Butterbeer is a non alcoholic drink.  Can you purchase alcoholic beer in the restaurant as well? My DH and I are going on Feb, and the idea of  stopping for cold beer while you walk through the parks is enticing!



Hogs Head Tavern or Pub or whatever (I'm not a drinker), which is on the far end of Three Broomsticks and adjoined, does sell alcohol.


----------



## swwake

mesaboy2 said:


> Hogs Head Tavern or Pub or whatever (I'm not a drinker), which is on the far end of Three Broomsticks and adjoined, does sell alcohol.


And they even have their own brand of beer!  I don't remember the name of it.

The pub is worth stopping by, to watch the animated hog's head that moves and snorts every few minutes.  Lots of atmosphere!


----------



## nichanda

Thanks for the reply!  We'll have to check this out.


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

zack123 said:


> It's a special hotel + tickets package you can book through the Universal website.  You can find out more here:
> 
> http://www.universalorlando.com/Vacation-Packages/bf/harry-potter.aspx
> 
> You have to book the package through Universal, but you can book either an onsite or offsite hotel.  You also have to purchase your park admission with the package. Both hotel reservations and tickets must be purchased together to get the package.
> 
> For peak dates, the package requires a minimum 4-night stay.  During other times, the minimum is 2 nights.
> 
> Perks of this package include:
> Early Park Admission◊ to experience The Wizarding World of Harry Potter
> Breakfast at the Three Broomsticks - one per person
> Hotel accommodations at a Universal Partner Hotel
> 3-Day Base Ticket^ to both Universal Orlando® theme parks  one theme park, per day
> Access to live entertainment◊◊ at Universal CityWalk®
> 
> Park tickets are changeable before you purchase - if you want 2-park tickets, or more days, etc. you can also get those with this package, it just costs a little more.
> 
> If you are staying offsite, it is the only way to be absolutely sure you can get reservations at Three Broomsticks for breakfast, although you may be able to get a last-minute reservation when you get there, especially if the park is not busy.  You pay for the breakfast when you buy the package, and you only get one breakfast there during your stay - you cannot go every morning.  You choose the date and time when you purchase.
> 
> Do your research - I added up the costs, and it was more expensive than booking everything separately in most cases (depending on hotel choice).  In some cases, the only difference in price was the cost of the Three Broomsticks breakfast (which you pay for when you buy the package).  I ended up not purchasing the package, because the price was going to be about $50 more, and I did not think breakfast one day, for one person, was worth that.
> 
> You can get all of the other benefits, except the Three Broomsticks breakfast, by reserving your hotel through the Universal website - even if you are staying offsite.



Thanks!!


----------



## 3sweetpeas

I am confused and could really use some help!

We will be at Disney Feb 29th - Mar 11, 2012. Our trip fall during Mardi Gras at Universal.  We didn't go last year and I'm trying to decide what days to go to Universal this year.  We'll be staying at the Fountains the first 3 nights I think and then POR for 8 nights with free dining. We usually do Universal at the beginning or end of our trip but I may scatter it about this time

Should we go on Saturday during Mardi Gras??? My kids are 11, 12, and 14. How crowded will that day be and is it worth those crowds to be there for the parade etc...Last year we stayed on site and had the perks but I don't think we will this year because of cost...is this a mistake the first of March? I can't afford 3 nights and hate to move hotels 3 times in order to do one night at Universal. Loved it though!

Help!!!! I need advice!


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

3sweetpeas said:


> I am confused and could really use some help!
> 
> We will be at Disney Feb 29th - Mar 11, 2012. Our trip fall during Mardi Gras at Universal.  We didn't go last year and I'm trying to decide what days to go to Universal this year.  We'll be staying at the Fountains the first 3 nights I think and then POR for 8 nights with free dining. We usually do Universal at the beginning or end of our trip but I may scatter it about this time
> 
> Should we go on Saturday during Mardi Gras??? My kids are 11, 12, and 14. How crowded will that day be and is it worth those crowds to be there for the parade etc...Last year we stayed on site and had the perks but I don't think we will this year because of cost...is this a mistake the first of March? I can't afford 3 nights and hate to move hotels 3 times in order to do one night at Universal. Loved it though!
> 
> Help!!!! I need advice!



Good questions!!  We will be there the same week and plan to do our kids' first time at Harry Potter on one of the days (the rest of our days are at Disney).  I didn't even think about Mardi gras and how that might impact our visit.  Does Universal do anything different at Islands of Adventure for Mardi Gras and will this impact our one day visit (probably the tuesday of that week)??


----------



## macraven

mardi gras is celebrated at the studios.
parade and fun..


----------



## Babbletrish

Since I'd like to add something to this lovely thread, and since "Will I Be Able To Handle Harry Potter and the Forbin Project Because of (enter thing person is afraid of here)" posts pop up so often, and since I rode it recently enough for it to be fresh in my memory, I give you a public service announcement:

*Auntie Tricia's Handy-Dandy Islands of Adventure Harry Potter and the Gooey Kablooey Disclaimer Warning Sign Translation Guide!*

*What Universal's Official Warning Signs Say: *Vague warning, something about claustrophobia.

*What They Really Mean: *This ride was made for people who are fond of being locked in a very snug box (and mind you, I am thin) which is arranged in such a way that the ride feels like a solo excursion even though your friends are six inches to the right and left of you. 

*What Universal's Official Warning Signs Say: *Guests who suffer motion sickness maybe shouldn't ride, or something.

*What They Really Mean: *Guests who may freak the eff out when their flying box starts falling backwards should be at least aware that this is going to happen. It's cool though; you never actually go upside-down, right? 

*What Universal's Official Warning Signs Say: *This ride involves smoke and lighting effects.

*What They Really Mean: *Hey, do you enjoy monsters and dragons and giant spiders and more giant spiders and oh God, giant spiders everywhere and giant spiders for nigh on twenty damn minutes it feels like and antisocial trees and demons who eat your sanity popping up like a couple of feet away from your face? 
...
...
...
Well, of course you do! Who wouldn't? 

---

Okay, my tone may be silly, but these "translations" are serious.  This is a pretty intense ride.  I should note that IOA offers what they call a "Walking Tour" designed for children too little to ride that takes you through an alternate route through what is, IMO, the best part of WWOHP: the queue through the different rooms of Hogwarts castle.  You're not rushed through and you get to fully enjoy the amazing set decoration, special effects, and full "shows" in each room.


----------



## Metro West

Calle&Jakesmom said:


> I didn't even think about Mardi gras and how that might impact our visit. Does Universal do anything different at Islands of Adventure for Mardi Gras and will this impact our one day visit (probably the tuesday of that week)??


 Mardi Gras festivities are at the Studios (parade and concerts). Most of the headliners perform on Saturday and Sunday evenings so that's when the park will be most crowded. The parade should not be missed...it's different every year and the floats are always incredible! You should definitely plan to stay for the parade one night.


----------



## LumosQ102

Babbletrish said:


> Since I'd like to add something to this lovely thread, and since "Will I Be Able To Handle Harry Potter and the Forbin Project Because of (enter thing person is afraid of here)" posts pop up so often, and since I rode it recently enough for it to be fresh in my memory, I give you a public service announcement:



I'm not sure if this has already been addressed, I couldn't find anything on the thread... we're going back to Universal for the first time since WWOHP arrived (obviously very excited - 64 days!). My best friend and travelling companion is a glasses wearer, and we can't quite work out whether or not she will be able to keep her glasses on for the ride. She'd quite like to be able to see the effects, so its not like the thrill rides we usually go on where she would just not bother wearing them...and have a more abstract view of things. 

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## General Panic

My 3 brothers and i all glasses wearers had no problems keeping them on during this ride...numerous times.

Enjoy!


----------



## LumosQ102

General Panic said:


> My 3 brothers and i all glasses wearers had no problems keeping them on during this ride...numerous times.
> 
> Enjoy!





Thanks so much for the assistance - so pleased she'll be able to experience the ride as a whole. 

Now i just need to be patient for the trip itself! 63 days and counting...


----------



## ddhoeg

Is there a place in the Orlando area that we can pick up HP merchandise without paying park entry?


----------



## macraven

ddhoeg said:


> Is there a place in the Orlando area that we can pick up HP merchandise without paying park entry?



depending on what you are wanting to buy, you can go to the online store and make your purchase.

i do not know what merch is in the Universal store at the aiport or City Walk.
I remember seeing some merch in both places but i don't think it was the complete items that you could find in the HP shops, or front merch store inside IOA.

there is no park fee for you to shop at City Walk.


----------



## kiddo76

There is a store right inside the airport that has a wide selection of HP merchandise.


----------



## MIChessGuy

I remember seeing the wizard's chess set on display at a IOA store (can't remember which one).  It looked terrific, but was, ah...not a bargain.


----------



## mmounsey

ddhoeg said:


> Is there a place in the Orlando area that we can pick up HP merchandise without paying park entry?



I was just browsing the USO site and they have some of the HP products online for sale...link below...

http://www.universalorlando.com/Merchandise/merchandisehome.aspx


----------



## Shakthi

Just came back and we had a great time. 

The parks were packed! However, the early entry for IOA did make a difference for us. We were able to take nice pictures, walk around and do our shopping without hassle. We headed straight to Ollivander's.  It's a cute little place to see once, but the perfomance is so brief! Not worth if you have to wait in a long line. Except, of course, if your child is chosen and you get to take all those pictures of him/her in front. 

Castle tours only started at 4:00 pm, but I went all the way in line with my dh and dd(8), and exited right before they boarded FJ.  My dd was excited  to try it, although I had warned her it was intense.  She was determined, and I'm glad she was that brave, but the photo showed her with her eyes tightly closed clenching the bar. Afterwards, she was unwilling to go in ANY other rides. It's definitely not for everyone.

The breakfast reservation thing was weird. They weren't open when we first came in so people started lining up.  Soon there was a long line (everyone had reservations). Some were scheduled for a later time, but arrived early.  As long as you had a reservation, you could just get in line regardless.  It didn't quite work like I expected. After the line to order, there was another line at the pick-up counter. When we finally got our food, we had to stand holding our trays for a while until they found a seat for us. I guess the best is to eat at a later time. Probably when the line gets shorter. My dd (8) enjoyed being able to have Butterbeer with her breakfast and we enjoyed checking out the decor. 

Thank you everyone for the tips and pieces of advice.  Thanks to you all we were able to make the most of our visit.


----------



## MickeyMirth

Babbletrish said:


> Since I'd like to add something to this lovely thread, and since "Will I Be Able To Handle Harry Potter and the Forbin Project Because of (enter thing person is afraid of here)" posts pop up so often, and since I rode it recently enough for it to be fresh in my memory, I give you a public service announcement:
> 
> *Auntie Tricia's Handy-Dandy Islands of Adventure Harry Potter and the Gooey Kablooey Disclaimer Warning Sign Translation Guide!*
> 
> *What Universal's Official Warning Signs Say: *Vague warning, something about claustrophobia.
> 
> *What They Really Mean: *This ride was made for people who are fond of being locked in a very snug box (and mind you, I am thin) which is arranged in such a way that the ride feels like a solo excursion even though your friends are six inches to the right and left of you.
> 
> *What Universal's Official Warning Signs Say: *Guests who suffer motion sickness maybe shouldn't ride, or something.
> 
> *What They Really Mean: *Guests who may freak the eff out when their flying box starts falling backwards should be at least aware that this is going to happen. It's cool though; you never actually go upside-down, right?
> 
> *What Universal's Official Warning Signs Say: *This ride involves smoke and lighting effects.
> 
> *What They Really Mean: *Hey, do you enjoy monsters and dragons and giant spiders and more giant spiders and oh God, giant spiders everywhere and giant spiders for nigh on twenty damn minutes it feels like and antisocial trees and demons who eat your sanity popping up like a couple of feet away from your face?
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Well, of course you do! Who wouldn't?
> 
> ---
> 
> Okay, my tone may be silly, but these "translations" are serious.  This is a pretty intense ride.  I should note that IOA offers what they call a "Walking Tour" designed for children too little to ride that takes you through an alternate route through what is, IMO, the best part of WWOHP: the queue through the different rooms of Hogwarts castle.  You're not rushed through and you get to fully enjoy the amazing set decoration, special effects, and full "shows" in each room.




Your review is an absolute hoot and a holler. I knew I wouldn't be braving this ride. I'm quite content to wimp my way through the walking tour but my DD is convinced she is ready to embrace the intensity. I will be showing her this review and anticipating her reaction.


----------



## zack123

I thought that desciption was pretty funny too.  

I honestly didn't think the ride was that bad, but I'm sort of a thrill ride junkie.  If it goes fast, flips you upside-down, makes you scream, or has scary parts, I usually run through the line as quickly as possible to get to it.     I rode Forbidden Journey 17 times in 3 days.

Of course, I've also been known to get on big roller coaster 3 or more times in a row when the lines are short . . . and I have a pet tarantula.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

just a quick "Devil's Advocate" note here - EE and TOT make me nauseous - and I did much better on FJ - so much so that I rode it 6 times in three days!


----------



## Calle&Jakesmom

snowwhitesmom said:


> just a quick "Devil's Advocate" note here - EE and TOT make me nauseous - and I did much better on FJ - so much so that I rode it 6 times in three days!



Good to know!  That helps put it in perspective.


----------



## Sandy321

snowwhitesmom said:


> just a quick "Devil's Advocate" note here - EE and TOT make me nauseous - and I did much better on FJ - so much so that I rode it 6 times in three days!



yes, but how do you do on Star Tours?  I do ok on EE and TOT but I cannot handle Star Tours!!  I'm fine on Soarin' so go figure!  

I plan on taking dramamine and suffering thru one time for DD and my mom - then we'll have a shared experience that will go something like this WTH were we thinking?    (dd hates roller coasters, did Splash once, and never again... same for Space Mt actually.... she's 14   Her friends have all done WWoHP and she cant wait!  We've watched youtube, and know it will be intense)

and yes - I do appreciate the warnings and humor Thank you BabbleTrish!  Perfect


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Sandy321 said:


> yes, but how do you do on Star Tours?  I do ok on EE and TOT but I cannot handle Star Tours!!  I'm fine on Soarin' so go figure!
> 
> I plan on taking dramamine and suffering thru one time for DD and my mom - then we'll have a shared experience that will go something like this WTH were we thinking?    (dd hates roller coasters, did Splash once, and never again... same for Space Mt actually.... she's 14   Her friends have all done WWoHP and she cant wait!  We've watched youtube, and know it will be intense)
> 
> and yes - I do appreciate the warnings and humor Thank you BabbleTrish!  Perfect



I do better on FJ than Star Tours - but I do better on ToT than on Star Tours as well.


----------



## phillyteamhater

Going during peak time, end of June, not planning on buying express pass but getting to park early before it opens, should I get to WWOHP first? What are typical wait times, last time I was at IoA was 2000 and I waited almost 3 hours for Spiderman in the middle of the afternoon during 4th of July week, does WWOHP get that bad as well or is it how you plan it?


----------



## mesaboy2

phillyteamhater said:


> Going during peak time, end of June, not planning on buying express pass but getting to park early before it opens, should I get to WWOHP first? What are typical wait times, last time I was at IoA was 2000 and I waited almost 3 hours for Spiderman in the middle of the afternoon during 4th of July week, does WWOHP get that bad as well or is it how you plan it?



WWoHP is best toured either first thing in the morning or within the last couple hours of park operation at night.  Any other time, especially during peak season, it is going to be very busy.  And during peak, even the times I mention will be crowded.

While I have not heard of 3 hour wait times for anything at WWoHP except for opening weekend in 2010, Forbidden Journey is certainly still capable of 90-120 minute waits during peak.  Express Pass wouldn't help you there anyway.


----------



## phillyteamhater

Thanks, I will keep that in mind, I have already downloaded the app for the wait times to my iPad so I'm hoping that helps too.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

mesaboy2 said:


> WWoHP is best toured either first thing in the morning or within the last couple hours of park operation at night.  Any other time, especially during peak season, it is going to be very busy.  And during peak, even the times I mention will be crowded.
> 
> While I have not heard of 3 hour wait times for anything at WWoHP except for opening weekend in 2010, Forbidden Journey is certainly still capable of 90-120 minute waits during peak.  Express Pass wouldn't help you there anyway.



Forbidden Journey reached 180 minutes over the holiday season at one point


----------



## mesaboy2

BrinkofSunshine said:


> Forbidden Journey reached 180 minutes over the holiday season at one point



I'm not surprised, but that's the longest wait I've read in a while.  Still not as bad as a couple of headliners at the Motherland though!


----------



## FanofG00fy

I've just gotten started on planning for my September trip.  My family, well they are pooh sized people and I have read about FJ that if you are a chesty woman or have a waist of 38 inches or more that you may be prohibited.

Could some one give a a female size to that?  Can a 22-24-28-30 size woman ride this ride?  I know they said there is a sample chair that you can try, but I don't want to get our hopes up of riding this ride to get there and be disappointed in not being able to ride.  

I think this is why I love Disney so much, there is no ride we cannot ride.  

Please, someone put us out of our misery.

Thanks!


----------



## AnjieNet

FanofG00fy said:


> I've just gotten started on planning for my September trip.  My family, well they are pooh sized people and I have read about FJ that if you are a chesty woman or have a waist of 38 inches or more that you may be prohibited.
> 
> Could some one give a a female size to that?  Can a 22-24-28-30 size woman ride this ride?  I know they said there is a sample chair that you can try, but I don't want to get our hopes up of riding this ride to get there and be disappointed in not being able to ride.
> 
> I think this is why I love Disney so much, there is no ride we cannot ride.
> 
> Please, someone put us out of our misery.
> 
> Thanks!




Don't have any experience personally, but there is a whole thread dedicated to who does and who does not fit on FJ.  May be helpful to you.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2489210


----------



## mrsbicewdw

Just thought I would post some help. I used to work in WWoHP (was part of the opening crew) so if you have any questions about the experiences, feel free to message me.


----------



## Teleclashter

phillyteamhater said:


> Going during peak time, end of June, not planning on buying express pass but getting to park early before it opens, should I get to WWOHP first? What are typical wait times, last time I was at IoA was 2000 and I waited almost 3 hours for Spiderman in the middle of the afternoon during 4th of July week, does WWOHP get that bad as well or is it how you plan it?



Last year, we were at a 2 hr. line most of the time at FJ, but that has a lot to do with the ride not stopping and land control (handing out return time tickets to get back into the wwohp). This christmas season was definitely something completely different from the summer though. The crowds were massive and it was 2-3 hr. waits for 2 weeks straight. Like I said, for the summer it is more consistently 2 hrs. and never really more, because there is more time to visit in summer than over short breaks like this past one. The rest of the park will be busy too, but you should have no problem finishing the major attractions as long as you properly plan.


----------



## vakamalua

Sorry if this is already covered somewhere...

Does FJ have a Single Rider Line?  Do you miss the castle tour if you use it?

Thanks.


----------



## Teleclashter

vakamalua said:


> Sorry if this is already covered somewhere...
> 
> Does FJ have a Single Rider Line?  Do you miss the castle tour if you use it?
> 
> Thanks.



The single rider line is inside the dungeons on your left up a set of stairs. There are two signs inside that mark the single rider line, but if you come during the daytime, your eyes usually don't adjust as quickly as you are moving into the dark castle. You do miss the castle if you are a single rider, but after you're done riding, head through the lockers and find one of the students in the dungeons and tell them you were a single rider, but want to do the castle tour and you will be given access to it.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Re: wait times at Forbidden Journey...

I am going for the first (and probably only) time over Easter weekend...any ball park of what will the wait times be like during the first hour of *regular *entry??

I was trying to make a comparison in my head to a Disney early entry day when regular guests are admitted an hour later and most of the lines, even for headliners are still manageable.  Didn't know if FJ, being FJ, would be very different.


----------



## macraven

DizneyLizzy said:


> Re: wait times at Forbidden Journey...
> 
> I am going for the first (and probably only) time over Easter weekend...any ball park of what will the wait times be like during the first hour of *regular *entry??
> 
> I was trying to make a comparison in my head to a Disney early entry day when regular guests are admitted an hour later and most of the lines, even for headliners are still manageable.  Didn't know if FJ, being FJ, would be very different.



i looked at the epp calendar site and ioa will have crowds but not as bad as disney if the charts are correct.

since this will be the only day you are at IOA, i suggest go directly to FJ and wait in line.
use the single rider line as it will be a lot shorter wait.
all in your party can use that line.

might as well bite the bullet and wait it out for FJ.

you can always return the last hour of the day and do FJ again.
most times the line is not as bad an hour before park closing.


----------



## Teleclashter

DizneyLizzy said:


> Re: wait times at Forbidden Journey...
> 
> I am going for the first (and probably only) time over Easter weekend...any ball park of what will the wait times be like during the first hour of *regular *entry??
> 
> I was trying to make a comparison in my head to a Disney early entry day when regular guests are admitted an hour later and most of the lines, even for headliners are still manageable.  Didn't know if FJ, being FJ, would be very different.



I can't remember what crowds were like the entire weekend, but I did work in the morning and afternoon on Easter day in 2011 and the line was never over a half hour long that day surprisingly. I feel like most holidays, the holiday day isn't as busy as the days surrounding it.


----------



## littleaussie

We went this past Sunday, 1/22/12.  Got there at 8:30 for 9 a.m. opening.  Went directly to HP and crowds were very light.  I got some photos of the streets with no people in them!!!  FJ posted wait time was 10 minutes but we walked right on.  All I can say about that ride is that I couldn't decide if I was going to throw up from the intensity of the motion or pee my pants because I was so scared in a few places!!!  It was great though, well worth the admission.  Somehow, my FDH and I got in the single riders line the 1st time by accident.  There was no wait in the regular line though so I don't know how we managed to do that.  Guess it didn't matter, because it really is an individual experience with the way the seats are designed.  You don't see who you are sitting next to at all.

Dragon Challenge wait time was posted at 10 minutes but we walked right on it twice too.  I think it just takes you 10 minutes to walk through the castle 

Both parks had very short wait times or none at all.  HRRR was at 40 minutes at 4 p.m. and that's the only wait we had.


----------



## Miss Marie

Ok, I wanted to know, how much is the butterbeer in the plastic stein/mug? Do they sell out of the mugs often? Thanks!!


----------



## zack123

Miss Marie said:


> Ok, I wanted to know, how much is the butterbeer in the plastic stein/mug? Do they sell out of the mugs often? Thanks!!



Last October, to get the souvenir mug was an additional $10 on top of the price.  I think it was 13-something for regular butterbeer and 14-something for frozen butterbeer in the souvenir mug.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

I'm curious - what tastes better - frozen Butterbeer or regular?


----------



## snowwhitesmom

I'm curious - what tastes better - frozen Butterbeer or regular?


----------



## Sehsun

snowwhitesmom said:


> I'm curious - what tastes better - frozen Butterbeer or regular?



I've only had the frozen Butterbeer so far. From what I've read, people seem to like that version better. Some people have said the regular version is sweeter, too.


----------



## teamperry

Sehsun said:


> I've only had the frozen Butterbeer so far. From what I've read, people seem to like that version better. Some people have said the regular version is sweeter, too.



My family of 5 liked the regular Butterbeer better.  The frozen seemed watered down to us, but it's all good.


----------



## Pluto0809

I just got back from Universal yesterday.  Here's what a TM told me about the Jaws section.  I'm not going to say where the person worked so I don't get them in trouble, only that it was somewhere on site in the parks, Citywalk or in one of the on site hotels.  

They said that the Jaws area is definitely going to be Phase II of Harry Potter.  Guests will ride the Hogwarts Express between the two areas.  Work will start on the new area after the Harry Potter section in the LA park is finished. 

That's all I found out, hopefully something official will be released soon.  I'm excited to find out what they have in the new area.  My DH wants a Gringots mine ride.


----------



## Mickey_fan_4_life

Can anyone recommend about how long it takes to do the WWoHP?  I know it will depend on how much you want to see, how long the lines are, etc.  We're looking to ride FJ and then spend a good amount of time browsing the rest of the land.  Trying to decide if we should buy a 2 park pass and do both parks that day or just do IOA.  Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

Mickey_fan_4_life said:


> Can anyone recommend about how long it takes to do the WWoHP?  I know it will depend on how much you want to see, how long the lines are, etc.  We're looking to ride FJ and then spend a good amount of time browsing the rest of the land.  Trying to decide if we should buy a 2 park pass and do both parks that day or just do IOA.  Thanks!



About a half-day--4-5 hours tops depending on crowds.


----------



## Metro West

Mickey_fan_4_life said:


> Can anyone recommend about how long it takes to do the WWoHP?  I know it will depend on how much you want to see, how long the lines are, etc.  We're looking to ride FJ and then spend a good amount of time browsing the rest of the land.  Trying to decide if we should buy a 2 park pass and do both parks that day or just do IOA.  Thanks!


 I don't think you would be able to do both parks in a single day and not feel rushed or get your money's worth...both parks deserve a full day. But...if you aren't concerned about riding most of the rides or seeing a few shows, you could squeeze both parks in. I wouldn't recommend it though.


----------



## teamperry

Metro West said:


> I don't think you would be able to do both parks in a single day and not feel rushed or get your money's worth...both parks deserve a full day. But...if you aren't concerned about riding most of the rides or seeing a few shows, you could squeeze both parks in. I wouldn't recommend it though.



I agree with this.  If you want to really enjoy your time at WWOHP and IOA, I wouldn't plan on trying to squeeze in both parks in one day.  We spent a whole day at IOA going to WWOHP first thing in the morning until lunch and then again about an hour before the park closed.  That worked out really well for us.


----------



## Cruisebound

What kind of crowds can I expect the 2nd week in August? August 13 -17. Second question which are the least crowded days of the week?


----------



## Metro West

Cruisebound said:


> What kind of crowds can I expect the 2nd week in August? August 13 -17. Second question which are the least crowded days of the week?


 Crowds are getting hard to predict but since those days are still in summer season, the parks will be busy. They should slow down towards the end of the week since people will be returning home to get ready for school. I would stick with mid-week for the lowest crowds...Tuesday and Wednesday should be fine.


----------



## trish4bruce

My daughter wants to eat breakfast at Three Broomsticks, can anyone eat breakfast or is it limited to those who have a special package?  We are staying in a private condo and not on-sight.


----------



## damo

trish4bruce said:


> My daughter wants to eat breakfast at Three Broomsticks, can anyone eat breakfast or is it limited to those who have a special package?  We are staying in a private condo and not on-sight.



It depends on how busy they are.  As soon as you get there, check with the attendant at the front of the restaurant.  They will be able to tell you if they are accepting walk ins that day.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi,  I am super excited about our trip in June.  This Universal forum rocks like the disney one.  Thanks everyone for your input it makes such a difference.

For my question:  Does anyone know what time the three broomsticks stays open for dinner?   I can't find information on it.

Thanks


----------



## damo

bobbie68 said:


> Hi,  I am super excited about our trip in June.  This Universal forum rocks like the disney one.  Thanks everyone for your input it makes such a difference.
> 
> For my question:  Does anyone know what time the three broomsticks stays open for dinner?   I can't find information on it.
> 
> Thanks



It stays open pretty much until closing.


----------



## Mbruce

Are all attractions open the whole time the park is open.  Someone a few pages back said the castle tour didn't open until 4pm.  What would this refer to.  Surely, the castle is open the hours of the park?


----------



## damo

Mbruce said:


> Are all attractions open the whole time the park is open.  Someone a few pages back said the castle tour didn't open until 4pm.  What would this refer to.  Surely, the castle is open the hours of the park?



Unless the park is extremely busy, the castle tour will be open the whole time.  When the park is extremely busy, they cancel the castle tour or postpone it until the crowds die down.  It may be because they adjust the queues to take up more space inside the castle, leaving no room for the castle tours.


----------



## damo

Pluto0809 said:


> I just got back from Universal yesterday.  Here's what a TM told me about the Jaws section.  I'm not going to say where the person worked so I don't get them in trouble, only that it was somewhere on site in the parks, Citywalk or in one of the on site hotels.
> 
> They said that the Jaws area is definitely going to be Phase II of Harry Potter.  Guests will ride the Hogwarts Express between the two areas.  Work will start on the new area after the Harry Potter section in the LA park is finished.
> 
> That's all I found out, hopefully something official will be released soon.  I'm excited to find out what they have in the new area.  My DH wants a Gringots mine ride.



They've already been demolishing the Jaws area, so work has already begun.  Also, the HP area in Hollywood isn't supposed to open until 2016, it seems very unlikely that they ripped down Jaws but aren't going to start working on the next attraction until 2016.


----------



## Pluto0809

damo said:


> They've already been demolishing the Jaws area, so work has already begun.  Also, the HP area in Hollywood isn't supposed to open until 2016, it seems very unlikely that they ripped down Jaws but aren't going to start working on the next attraction until 2016.



Ah well, they could have been completely pulling my leg for all I know.  

I will say that I didn't ask for information, I was just was talking about liking the HP section and they proceeded to tell me about expanding.


----------



## triplefigs

Dose Universal Studios do any kind of guest pass similar to the GAC pass at WDW for guests with disabilities?


----------



## damo

triplefigs said:


> Dose Universal Studios do any kind of guest pass similar to the GAC pass at WDW for guests with disabilities?



They sure do.  Just check in a guest services when you arrive.


----------



## triplefigs

damo said:


> They sure do.  Just check in a guest services when you arrive.


Does it offer similar type accommodations?  Do we need a doctor's note?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## macraven

triplefigs said:


> Dose Universal Studios do any kind of guest pass similar to the GAC pass at WDW for guests with disabilities?





triplefigs said:


> Does it offer similar type accommodations?  Do we need a doctor's note?  Thanks for any help.



no doctor note needed.
guest services handles the gac.

you'll get a card and you present it to the TM at the ride/attraction.
you'll be given a return time for that ride/attra.
(that is if there is a wait in that line)

no wait when you return.

if you can't do stairs, you'll use the elevators for the rides that have them.

there are different types of gac.
it will be explained to you when you talk to the TM at guest services.


----------



## Eclectic Goddess

This came up when we were at WWoHP last week, and Im just looking for more perspective on the situation.

With the castle tour closed, the regular line for FJ was a mix of people trying to experience the castle and people trying to get on the ride.  When people are stopped taking photos or video, Ive always thought it was acceptable to step around them and continue in the line.  Mind you, Im not talking about someone who stops to take a single photo, but someone whos obviously soaking up the atmosphere and/or trying to document everything in the room.

I saw most people doing this while we were there and we did it ourselves several times.  I dont see a problem with it.  When I stop to listen to Dumbledores entire welcome speech, or hoping that Ron will make it snow, I expect people to pass me.  Our first time through the line, I told the HLP to do the same, despite her reservations, and told her is was fine.  But on our second to last day, we saw a young woman obviously getting upset because people were passing her while she was photographing the Defense Against the Dark Arts classroom.  When she finished taking her photos, she somewhat rudely pushed forward through the line to regain the spot that I suppose she felt she deserved.

So, do you pass, or wait?  Should someone who wants to stop for a significant amount of time expect everyone behind them to wait?


----------



## mesaboy2

Eclectic Goddess said:


> This came up when we were at WWoHP last week, and I’m just looking for more perspective on the situation.
> 
> With the “castle tour” closed, the regular line for FJ was a mix of people trying to experience the castle and people trying to get on the ride.  When people are stopped taking photos or video, I’ve always thought it was acceptable to step around them and continue in the line.  Mind you, I’m not talking about someone who stops to take a single photo, but someone who’s obviously soaking up the atmosphere and/or trying to document everything in the room.
> 
> I saw most people doing this while we were there and we did it ourselves several times.  I don’t see a problem with it.  When I stop to listen to Dumbledore’s entire welcome speech, or hoping that Ron will make it snow, I expect people to pass me.  Our first time through the line, I told the HLP to do the same, despite her reservations, and told her is was fine.  But on our second to last day, we saw a young woman obviously getting upset because people were passing her while she was photographing the Defense Against the Dark Arts classroom.  When she finished taking her photos, she somewhat rudely pushed forward through the line to regain the spot that I suppose she felt she deserved.
> 
> So, do you pass, or wait?  Should someone who wants to stop for a significant amount of time expect everyone behind them to wait?



There are widely varying points of view on this subject.  Some think it's fine to wait on someone taking lots of pictures, while others think you should pass immediately someone who has to stop to tie their shoe.  I've seen many a thread on this same topic (often regarding TSM at DHS) go downhill over it.  There is no one-size-fits-all answer here.

My particular answer is that if I want to take a while to stop in the queue for whatever reason, I let others pass.  If I am behind someone who wants to stop for a while, I look for an invitation of some kind for me to pass, otherwise I wait.  At some point though, I'm going to walk past them anyway.  Courtesy goes both ways.

This is why I don't like the idea of closing down the Castle Tour queue occasionally to accommodate crowds.


----------



## piraterunner

Hello, this is new territory for me... We have booked a trip to WDW Sept 28-Oct 6 I recently discovered that it falls on our Canadian Thanksgiving so we don't have to be back until Monday evening. My daughter who is turning 5 in a few weeks is obsessed with HP. I was thinking about tacking on an extra day or 2 to go to Universal. We are not renting a car so I was wondering how to get to Universal and better yet how to get to the airport after. Is this difficult? I like the simplicity of the Disney transportation and am hoping that Universal offers something similar. How much time do I need there with a 5 year old? We are hoping for a growth spurt she is currently 43inches and absolutely loves rides. When we were in DHS in March she rode to TOT 8 times!!!! So where should we stay? What are the must hit attractions? If we left WDW Saturday in the pm and had the entire day Sunday would that be enough? Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## kkproulx

piraterunner said:


> Hello, this is new territory for me... We have booked a trip to WDW Sept 28-Oct 6 I recently discovered that it falls on our Canadian Thanksgiving so we don't have to be back until Monday evening. My daughter who is turning 5 in a few weeks is obsessed with HP. I was thinking about tacking on an extra day or 2 to go to Universal. We are not renting a car so I was wondering how to get to Universal and better yet how to get to the airport after. Is this difficult? I like the simplicity of the Disney transportation and am hoping that Universal offers something similar. How much time do I need there with a 5 year old? We are hoping for a growth spurt she is currently 43inches and absolutely loves rides. When we were in DHS in March she rode to TOT 8 times!!!! So where should we stay? What are the must hit attractions? If we left WDW Saturday in the pm and had the entire day Sunday would that be enough? Any input would be greatly appreciated



You can take a taxi to Universal from Disney.  We stay at Royal Pacific Resort (for the Polynesian feel! Coming from Illinois I want the tropics as much as possible while we are down there!).  IF you stay at one of the Universal sites you get access to the parks an hour earlier than non-Universal Resort stayers.  Unfortunately, Universal does not transportation like Disney.  You can have Mears Transportation (I think it's $18/person) or a taxi to the airport.  Your DD will LOVE Harry Potter!  We are on our countdown....we'll be there in 22 days!!!  Have fun!!!


----------



## macraven

mears increased to $19 rt for adults, $16 for kids last year.


----------



## mesaboy2

kkproulx said:


> You can take a taxi to Universal from Disney.  We stay at Royal Pacific Resort (for the Polynesian feel! Coming from Illinois I want the tropics as much as possible while we are down there!).  IF you stay at one of the Universal sites you get access to the parks an hour earlier than non-Universal Resort stayers.  *Unfortunately, Universal does not transportation like Disney.*  You can have Mears Transportation (I think it's $18/person) or a taxi to the airport.  Your DD will LOVE Harry Potter!  We are on our countdown....we'll be there in 22 days!!!  Have fun!!!



Well, Universal does not need transportation like Disney.  Everything at Universal is so close together, and what little can't be walked between does have transportation in the form of boats or shuttles.

Neither Disney nor Universal provides transportation to the competition.


----------



## xipetotec

Do they still make you get a "return time pass" ( fastpass for lack of knowledge as to what they are called at Universal  ) for Wizarding World? I guess it depends on how busy the parks are. We are going March 7th...

If so, where do they distribute these passes? At the Wizarding World entrance?


----------



## mesaboy2

xipetotec said:


> Do they still make you get a "return time pass" ( fastpass for lack of knowledge as to what they are called at Universal  ) for Wizarding World? I guess it depends on how busy the parks are. We are going March 7th...
> 
> If so, where do they distribute these passes? At the Wizarding World entrance?



I havent heard of this happening for a while now--even over the holidays.  Doesn't mean it didn't happen though.  For March 7, I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## xipetotec

mesaboy2 said:


> I havent heard of this happening for a while now--even over the holidays.  Doesn't mean it didn't happen though.  For March 7, I don't think you have anything to worry about.



Awesome. And the Three Broomsticks *is* a counter-service restaurant we can just walk up to right? All this talk about reservations are only for the breakfast experience?


----------



## mjohnson96

xipetotec said:


> Awesome. And the Three Broomsticks *is* a counter-service restaurant we can just walk up to right? All this talk about reservations are only for the breakfast experience?


yes, Three Broomsticks is a counter service and can get pretty busy.  Breakfast is for those that book a WWOHP package but sometimes they will allow others in if there is space.  We have had dinner there and it was very good.

Your 5 year old will have a blast, DD finally hit the 48 inch mark last year and could not wait to ride the mummy, but before that there was still lots for her to do there.  This trip we are going to take more time in some of other kid freindly areas since DD 2 will be wanting to do things. 

If you can, I love staying onsite.  The perks of doing so are great and well worth the extra cost.  We went during opening week of WWOHP and I remember the wait for Spiderman being 90 minutes and DD wanted to ride it just one more time.  With the express pass we were on in 5 minutes!   yeah


----------



## Corly

Just planning on what rids we want to definitely do...is the Flight of the Hippogriff coaster similar to Goofy's Barnstormer? Also, if we are gOing at the peak of Spring Break (ugh), but staying onsite, can we expect little wait time for repeat rides with express? 
Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

Corly said:


> Just planning on what rids we want to definitely do...is the Flight of the Hippogriff coaster similar to Goofy's Barnstormer? Also, if we are gOing at the peak of Spring Break (ugh), but staying onsite, can we expect little wait time for repeat rides with express?
> Thanks!



Yes, FotH is very similar.  (In fact, Woody Woodpecker over at the Studios is the exact same ride as Goofy's Barnstormer, only reversed.)

If you have express privileges, I think you'll be fine even during spring break.


----------



## silverhaze269

Does anyone know if you can get pumpkin juice at the Universal Studios gift shop in the Orlando airport? I know it's a bit of an odd question, but I'm planning a trip to Disney in the fall, and one of my friends is pretty much obsessed with HP, so I thought it would be awesome if I were able to bring a bottle back for her. I really wish I could get over to the WWoHP myself, but it doesn't look like it's in the plans this trip


----------



## mousegear

We are planning one day visit to Universal, mainly b/c of WWHP.  I think kids in our party all read the books and watched the movies so it was a must for them.  I am planning of taking them on Aug 27,Mon.  I know that southern schools have started at this point and I wanted to avoid the weekend crowd.  We'll try to get there supper early and hit WWHP first thing and plan on spending rest of day at both parks.  The kids aren't really into big roller coaster rides.  They could do Thunder Mt sort of ride but no more scary than that.  So we are naturally planning on watching shows and mild rides.  
Do we need express pass?


----------



## Metro West

mousegear said:


> We are planning one day visit to Universal, mainly b/c of WWHP.  I think kids in our party all read the books and watched the movies so it was a must for them.  I am planning of taking them on Aug 27,Mon.  I know that southern schools have started at this point and I wanted to avoid the weekend crowd.  We'll try to get there supper early and hit WWHP first thing and plan on spending rest of day at both parks.  The kids aren't really into big roller coaster rides.  They could do Thunder Mt sort of ride but no more scary than that.  So we are naturally planning on watching shows and mild rides.
> Do we need express pass?


 Wait until you arrive and see the wait times before deciding on spending the money for Express Plus passes. It's probably you won't need it as many schools will have started back by then.


----------



## Corly

We'd love to check into RPR and get set up with room key lanyards for the next morning...anyone see if they were available froma hotel gift shop? Harry Potter/Gryffindor House ones in particular?
Thanks!

Surprise birthday trip to WWoHP in 20 days!!


----------



## Cheesehead9

Does anyone know if the Castle Tour has been open since Spring Break started?  I know it can be sporadic but I'm wondering if they are keeping it closed through SB.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Cheesehead9 said:


> Does anyone know if the Castle Tour has been open since Spring Break started?  I know it can be sporadic but I'm wondering if they are keeping it closed through SB.



It's been off and on recently, but since castle tours usually stop during the busier times I wouldn't bet on it being open during the peak spring break times. Although it wouldn't hurt to check back towards the end of the day when the line starts to dwindle down a bit.


----------



## Restomod

Did they ever get the issue with bigger riders fixed on the Forbidden Journey. Took the family to Universal in Oct. 2010 and found out I was too big to go on th Forbidden Journey ride. Spent a lot of money just to be told "sorry". Was not happy!!!! 
Never have had an issue with any DW ride, Six Flags ride, airline seats, etc. 
I'm 6' and 280#


----------



## damo

Restomod said:


> Did they ever get the issue with bigger riders fixed on the Forbidden Journey. Took the family to Universal in Oct. 2010 and found out I was too big to go on th Forbidden Journey ride. Spent a lot of money just to be told "sorry". Was not happy!!!!
> Never have had an issue with any DW ride, Six Flags ride, airline seats, etc.
> I'm 6' and 280#




Yes they did make adjustments and we haven't had many people report that they haven't been able to fit since then.  They may have made them just after your last visit, as the adjustments have been made for quite a while.


----------



## MIChessGuy

I'll just mention briefly that I was able to ride the modified seats at 5-8 and almost the same weight as yourself.  As you are significantly taller, you should have an easier time than I did.


----------



## Restomod

damo said:


> Yes they did make adjustments and we haven't had many people report that they haven't been able to fit since then.  They may have made them just after your last visit, as the adjustments have been made for quite a while.



When we went they had a modified chair, but I think it had just been installed.
They took us to a back area where there was a static mock-up, but it wouldn't lock up.

Hopefully, it has been modified again. 
They sure need to publish some stats on waist and chest size requirements.

They have a min. height requirement, but if size is an issues they should list the requirements.

Our last trip was based around one ride Harry Potter, spent over $5K for the trip and stood in line for 2 hours. 

If there is an issue you should be able to know before all that.

Very bad design and planning and even worse PR.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Restomod said:


> When we went they had a modified chair, but I think it had just been installed.
> They took us to a back area where there was a static mock-up, but it wouldn't lock up.
> 
> Hopefully, it has been modified again.
> They sure need to publish some stats on waist and chest size requirements.
> 
> They have a min. height requirement, but if size is an issues they should list the requirements.
> 
> Our last trip was based around one ride Harry Potter, spent over $5K for the trip and stood in line for 2 hours.
> 
> If there is an issue you should be able to know before all that.
> 
> Very bad design and planning and even worse PR.



Sorry to hear you had a bad experience. 

They haven't modified the seating any more than they did before, except to install it on every end seat of every bench. I think the reason that they don't publish size restrictions is because every person's physical composition is different. Two people may have the same chest measurement but one may be solid muscle while the other is not, therefore they can be squished into a seat more easily than the muscled person. You'd also have to take into account the person's hip size, waist size, chest size, shoulder size... 

They do have two test seats in front of the building to try out before even stepping into the queue line.


----------



## Cheesehead9

I just wanted to report that we were at US/IOA on Sun 3/18 and Tues 3/20.  It seems that the Harry Potter crowds are definitely starting to die down.  We went to WWoHP 1 1/2 - 2 hours prior to park close each night and never waited more than 15 minutes for FJ (we did it several times).  The queue was about 1/4 the length that it was during our visit during March last year (prior to park close).  During the day the lines are still long though.

The Hippogriff stand-by line was always at least 30 mins.  We did the express line a bunch of times and heard people say several times after the ride, "that's all..??"  Dueling Dragons was walk-on during the last 2 hours of the park.  Ollivander's was at least 30 mins always.  Three Broomsticks didn't seem busy at all at 7pm (the patio in the back is nice).

The castle tour WAS available and a worker told me it only closes during very heavy peak times. Single rider for FJ was always 5 mins or so.  Butterbeer lines were also very manageable.  

In summary... the HP mania is dying down and the best time to visit WWoHP is by far the end of the day (I would prefer it over on-site guest morning hours).


----------



## Cruisebound

mousegear said:


> We are planning one day visit to Universal, mainly b/c of WWHP.  I think kids in our party all read the books and watched the movies so it was a must for them.  I am planning of taking them on Aug 27,Mon.  I know that southern schools have started at this point and I wanted to avoid the weekend crowd.  We'll try to get there supper early and hit WWHP first thing and plan on spending rest of day at both parks.  The kids aren't really into big roller coaster rides.  They could do Thunder Mt sort of ride but no more scary than that.  So we are naturally planning on watching shows and mild rides.
> Do we need express pass?



Last time we went to US/IOA it was the end of August and the park was very light. We never waited in line for a ride. That was before the WWOHP. I am sure that area of the park is always a little busy. This year we will be there earlier August 12th-17th. I am a little nervous about the crowds then.


----------



## chs27

Wait to see the crowd level for yourself. You can buy a pass at most shops at any time. Last time I decided to get one because of the amount of field trips visiting that day, but that was in May.


----------



## CommanderDan

My wife and I are heading to IOA tomorrow, mainly to visit the Wizarding World of Harry Potter. Any last minute suggestions for the best way to tour the Wizarding World?

My current plan is to be there about an hour before the park opens, and once we are admitted, go directly to the Wizarding World where we will go to FJ fist thing. My wife and I plan to get in line together, but she will opt out for the ride as she is prone to motion sickness. Since she is into photography, she will be wanting to take several pics while in the Hogwarts queue. Once we've had our fun in Wizarding World, we'll leave to visit other sections of IOA, though we want to return to Wizarding World after dark for photography...


----------



## macraven

Lt Dan, if you use the single rider line for FJ, it will be a much shorter wait for the ride.

your wife could do the castle tour while you do the ride (twice)

going back to parry hotter ville in the last 90 minutes that the park is open, you will find less crowds.
you should be able to get some great photos without all the 'cousins' in your pictures.

the line wait is much much shorter in the late evening for FJ.
at that point, have your wife go thru the regular line with you.
she won't have a long wait for you then.

try a butterbeer, the frozen one.
use the hogs head entrance, less peeps there.


----------



## jkshel

macraven said:


> *Lt Dan*, if you use the single rider line for FJ, it will be a much shorter wait for the ride.



I think he's Commander Dan...you demoted him!


----------



## Miss Marie

Ok, I have a quick question. Where do you go to get a butterbeer souvinier mug? Do you have to go inside the Hogs Head, or can you get it at the carts too? How much does one cost w/ butterbeer? Do they sell out often

2nd, what is a good time in the afternoon to head on over to the WWoHP so that we can see a good portion of the section (We plan on skipping the Hippogriff ride, unless it's recommended)? We want to try and do the Hulk, Popeye, Dudley, Dr. Doom, and Jurassic Park before we get to the Wizarding World, and we also want to ride the Cat in the Hat and take a quick tour of the Lost Continent before seeing the Wizarding World. We're not going to be in the park until around 11:30 in the morning, so we're going to try and wait to do the WWoHP. We leave the park at eight something at night.  

We're going to start planning our day tommorrow, and everone wants to see the Wizarding World, so I'd like to find a way for us to hit it and get the most out of it. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## ChildAtHeart82

Miss Marie said:


> Ok, I have a quick question. Where do you go to get a butterbeer souvinier mug? Do you have to go inside the Hogs Head, or can you get it at the carts too? How much does one cost w/ butterbeer? Do they sell out often
> 
> 2nd, what is a good time in the afternoon to head on over to the WWoHP so that we can see a good portion of the section (We plan on skipping the Hippogriff ride, unless it's recommended)? We want to try and do the Hulk, Popeye, Dudley, Dr. Doom, and Jurassic Park before we get to the Wizarding World, and we also want to ride the Cat in the Hat and take a quick tour of the Lost Continent before seeing the Wizarding World. We're not going to be in the park until around 11:30 in the morning, so we're going to try and wait to do the WWoHP. We leave the park at eight something at night.
> 
> We're going to start planning our day tommorrow, and everone wants to see the Wizarding World, so I'd like to find a way for us to hit it and get the most out of it.
> 
> Thanks so much!



You do not have to go to the Hogs Head to get the souvenir mugs but the line in there is usually shorter and it's indoors.  The carts do have the souvenir mugs, though.  

I agree with your decision to skip Hippogriff.  It's a kids' coaster.


----------



## mahannie

You should go into the Hog's Head to get your butterbeer, if only because the lines are usually much shorter than at the carts outside.  Watch the hog's head behind the bar for awhile.  I think the price with mug included was about $8, but that was back in May 2011, so prices may have changed since then.

Take the castle tour inside the Forbidden Journey to take all of your pictures.  Then use the single rider line if you want to ride it again.  Trust me, you'll want too!


----------



## krisann22

I have read on here that the FJ ride is a moving platform.  My daughter has down syndrome and is kind of slow moving.  How fast does that platform go?   Will she have problems getting on and getting situated?  If anyone has a family member with DS you know you cannot make them go any faster that they want to go hahaha.  I also have rhuematoid arthritis and move awkwardly and carefully when getting onto rides. This has me really worried?  Any advice?  Thanks so much.


----------



## damo

krisann22 said:


> I have read on here that the FJ ride is a moving platform.  My daughter has down syndrome and is kind of slow moving.  How fast does that platform go?   Will she have problems getting on and getting situated?  If anyone has a family member with DS you know you cannot make them go any faster that they want to go hahaha.  I also have rhuematoid arthritis and move awkwardly and carefully when getting onto rides. This has me really worried?  Any advice?  Thanks so much.



They have a separate loading platform for anyone that needs extra time.  Just let them know before you get into line.


----------



## krisann22

Thank you so much DAMO I was really worried about that.  You just took a load off of my mind.  Any other rides have moving platforms?  Thanks again.


----------



## misstammy824

I may have one day available to visit IOA during my trip in October.  Unfortunately, it will be a Saturday.  We would arrive by park opening but probably have to leave around 5:00pm.  Worth it or not?  Wizarding World is the priority.  I know that attendance at Epcot is expected to be very heavy due to the Food and Wine Festival, so would that help draw the locals away from IOA?  How will the Halloween party affect crowds that day?  Thanks!


----------



## Miss Marie

ChildAtHeart82 said:


> You do not have to go to the Hogs Head to get the souvenir mugs but the line in there is usually shorter and it's indoors.  The carts do have the souvenir mugs, though.
> 
> I agree with your decision to skip Hippogriff.  It's a kids' coaster.



Thanks for the info on that!



> You should go into the Hog's Head to get your butterbeer, if only because the lines are usually much shorter than at the carts outside. Watch the hog's head behind the bar for awhile. I think the price with mug included was about $8, but that was back in May 2011, so prices may have changed since then.



$8, hmm? I'll go for that. Unless the prices change drastically. 

How much does it cost for a butterbeer refill in the mug?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

jkshel said:


> I think he's Commander Dan...you demoted him!



oh.  

i'm bad.


i'll re up him back to commander but it is a lot more letters to type.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Miss Marie said:


> Thanks for the info on that!
> 
> 
> 
> $8, hmm? I'll go for that. Unless the prices change drastically.
> 
> How much does it cost for a butterbeer refill in the mug?
> 
> Thanks!



The Butterbeer in a mug is around $11-12 now. I think it may depend on whether you get frozen or regular. 

There's no discount on refills of Butterbeer, unfortunately.


----------



## Ellen

We will be at Disney May 13 to 21 my children all want to see Harry Potter area. Considering going for one day. Which would be the best day and should I get the ticket to go to both IOA and studios or is there not enough time to do both. Have not been there in a long time.
Thanks 
Ellen


----------



## mcjw2011

This isn't a FAQ, but I'm wondering whether the CityWalk AMC theater will show a HP film again. I noticed they had at least two showings of _Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire_ when I went July 2010 (and upped it to 3 during the weekend), and they had a double-feature of _Deathly Hallows_ Parts 1 and 2 last year.

Did they stop the movie showings after the final one came out? I thought it would be neat to see a HP film at the CityWalk, go down to IOA and experience it firsthand. Or do they only do that seasonally, like during the summer?


----------



## vleeth

Is it true that there is no longer a separate line for lockers?

I don't want to go around the "locker" line only to find out that there is only one line.


Also, does the souvineer butterbeer still come in a mug (with a handle) or is it a cup now?  And is "butterbeer" the only thing on mug/cup or does it have WWOHP like the throw away cups do?


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

mcjw2011 said:


> This isn't a FAQ, but I'm wondering whether the CityWalk AMC theater will show a HP film again. I noticed they had at least two showings of _Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire_ when I went July 2010 (and upped it to 3 during the weekend), and they had a double-feature of _Deathly Hallows_ Parts 1 and 2 last year.
> 
> Did they stop the movie showings after the final one came out? I thought it would be neat to see a HP film at the CityWalk, go down to IOA and experience it firsthand. Or do they only do that seasonally, like during the summer?



I'm not sure- I know they've had special showings of the movies in the past, but it's usually tied to an event (such as when Deathly Hallows Part 2 was out last summer). I haven't heard of any HP movies being shown at CityWalk since then.. but I guess nobody could know what the future will hold!


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

vleeth said:


> Is it true that there is no longer a separate line for lockers?
> 
> I don't want to go around the "locker" line only to find out that there is only one line.
> 
> 
> Also, does the souvineer butterbeer still come in a mug (with a handle) or is it a cup now?  And is "butterbeer" the only thing on mug/cup or does it have WWOHP like the throw away cups do?



You are correct, there is no longer a separate locker queue. All group riders with and without bags and single riders with bags enter the line at the same place. The only way to skip the outdoor locker line is if you are a single rider without a bag. Then you can go directly to the castle gates and they will let your through. At least, this is the policy for now  

Butterbeer is still available in both the souvenir mug and disposable cup. The Butterbeer mugs say all say "butterbeer", but if you get the Hog's Head Brew (alcoholic beer available inside the Hog's Head Pub), you can get a similar souvenir mug except with a boar's head on it.


----------



## Agent24601

i miss it already....


----------



## vleeth

I found an old thread that said the ATM shows up as Grignotts on the reciept.  I'd like to do this, but first I want to know how much in fees I have to pay to use it.  Anyone know?

Also, we're getting there early for our early-entry, taking the short-cut to wwohp and hitting Olivanders first.  Where is the best/quickest place to park the stroller?  I'll looked on youtube videos and I don't see a stroller parking area.  Should I leave it under the shaded area near the owl post?

Thanks for all your help...sooo excited!


----------



## disneyjr77

mousegear said:


> We are planning one day visit to Universal, mainly b/c of WWHP.  I think kids in our party all read the books and watched the movies so it was a must for them.  I am planning of taking them on Aug 27,Mon.  I know that southern schools have started at this point and I wanted to avoid the weekend crowd.  We'll try to get there supper early and hit WWHP first thing and plan on spending rest of day at both parks.  The kids aren't really into big roller coaster rides.  They could do Thunder Mt sort of ride but no more scary than that.  So we are naturally planning on watching shows and mild rides.
> Do we need express pass?



We were there the last week of august 2010 and bought the express pass at the entrance to IOA only to find that we didn't need it.  I def recommend waiting to see how the crowds are and DON'T buy them as you're walking in.  The girl told us that we better buy them then because as the day goes on and it gets more crowded the price on them goes up...is this the case who knows, but we fell for it and wasted a chunk of money.


----------



## Muslickz

lol they will tell you anything to get the extra buck I guess sometimes 

-M


----------



## Somnus

I love HP and I want to know what to expect in the lines in the first week of june.  I travel with a bunch of non-Potter-fans with low patience.

I'm calculating like and hour for the FJ and to eat in the Three Broom sticks and 40 minutes per store (except Ollivanders) Am I too optimistic?


----------



## luvleedeas

DO YOU NEED ADVANCE RESERVATIONS FOR THIS RESTAURANT?


----------



## alexensmom

We leave for WDW Friday and plan to hit IOA one day next week so DD can experience WWoHP.  I have started to panic though, because I dont know a thing about Universal. Would love some help:

We are planning to go 1/2 hr before park opening, hit HP area and then leave that area when it gets busy.  Probably leave the park 2-3:00 so DS can take a nap in the car  then plan to head back at 6:00 to hit WWoHP while the crowds are lower. I have read to hit Olivanders first, then FJ.  Is there any other tips here? It will be me with DS (too small for FJ) and DD (HP geek.)

Which other attractions would DS like in IOA? He is just over 40" and all boy.  Likes coasters (Goofys Barnstormer.)  Universal's site keeps showing "down for routine maintenance" today .  Can anyone tell me if FJ is the only ride DS isnt tall enough for? 

Does anyone have a fav place to park their stroller while in WWoHP or the other areas? DS doesnt need it frequently, just like to have it when he is really tired in the afternoon and evening.  Nothing like carrying a cranky kid to the car. 

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

luvleedeas said:


> DO YOU NEED ADVANCE RESERVATIONS FOR THIS RESTAURANT?



Don't exactly understand why you're shouting and stirring, but....

You do not need a reservation for lunch or dinner.  Breakfast is generally reserved, but you may be able to get in by waiting outside the restaurant.


----------



## Sandy321

mesaboy2 said:


> Don't exactly understand why you're shouting and stirring, but....
> 
> You do not need a reservation for lunch or dinner.  Breakfast is generally reserved, but you may be able to get in by waiting outside the restaurant.



we went during spring break and ate 2 different days for breakfast - without a reservation, there were plenty of people coming up to the TM holding a clipboard that had reservations, we just asked if we could eat without reservations - no problem.

We also went in one night to get the butter beer and a dessert - and yes, we went in just to get the butter beer - shorter line! (shhhh don't tell anyone! ;-)  )


----------



## Magistra

alexensmom said:


> We leave for WDW Friday and plan to hit IOA one day next week so DD can experience WWoHP.  I have started to panic though, because I dont know a thing about Universal. Would love some help:
> 
> We are planning to go 1/2 hr before park opening, hit HP area and then leave that area when it gets busy.  Probably leave the park 2-3:00 so DS can take a nap in the car  then plan to head back at 6:00 to hit WWoHP while the crowds are lower. I have read to hit Olivanders first, then FJ.  Is there any other tips here? It will be me with DS (too small for FJ) and DD (HP geek.)
> 
> Which other attractions would DS like in IOA? He is just over 40" and all boy.  Likes coasters (Goofys Barnstormer.)  Universal's site keeps showing "down for routine maintenance" today .  Can anyone tell me if FJ is the only ride DS isnt tall enough for?
> 
> Does anyone have a fav place to park their stroller while in WWoHP or the other areas? DS doesnt need it frequently, just like to have it when he is really tired in the afternoon and evening.  Nothing like carrying a cranky kid to the car.
> 
> Thanks!!!!!



Sounds like you've got a good plan for WWoHP -- the advice to hit Ollivanders first is good. We went during a pretty uncrowded time and though the lines dropped in the evening to nothing for nearly everything, Ollivanders still had a half-queue wait, and that line moves slowly. I paid for a subscription to a website that had lots of WWoHP and IOA information and I found it worth it. If it's something you're interested in, a search engine will probably pull it up.

If you've never been to IOA (I hadn't), you might want to study the park map in advance so you can get to WWoHP quickly - I found the park very overwhelming and would probably have gotten off track if I had not studied in advance -- you really want to get in that Ollivanders queue as soon as possible, you can go back and see other things later.

Our kids loved the rides in the Seuss area and the play area in Jurassic Park, called Camp Jurassic Park -- there is a water cannons area that can be a lot of fun if it's a hot day. 

Can't help you with stroller parking.

Have fun!

Best, Marjorie


----------



## Metro West

luvleedeas said:


> DO YOU NEED ADVANCE RESERVATIONS FOR THIS RESTAURANT?


 Counter service restaurants do not take reservations.


----------



## damo

Somnus said:


> I love HP and I want to know what to expect in the lines in the first week of june.  I travel with a bunch of non-Potter-fans with low patience.
> 
> I'm calculating like and hour for the FJ and to eat in the Three Broom sticks and 40 minutes per store (except Ollivanders) Am I too optimistic?



I don't think you aren't being too optimistic at all.  In fact, it probably won't take that long.


----------



## CarolineB

Somnus said:


> I love HP and I want to know what to expect in the lines in the first week of june.  I travel with a bunch of non-Potter-fans with low patience.
> 
> I'm calculating like and hour for the FJ and to eat in the Three Broom sticks and 40 minutes per store (except Ollivanders) Am I too optimistic?



I would just plan a meeting time and place around lunch time and meet back up with those non-Potter fans.   I wouldn't want to be stressed about having to rush through my HP experience.  

The last day of school for Orange County is June 7 so mid week should be better than say Friday.


----------



## tootsie562

Have a question.  I'm sorry if it was already covered but I didn't see it.  I am going to and staying at Disney the end of June but we were going to Universal for a day.  Is there a shuttle to get you back and fourth?  I think when I booked my trip about 6 months ago, that someone said it was included when you bought a ticket to Universal.

Help.
Ellisa


----------



## damo

tootsie562 said:


> Have a question.  I'm sorry if it was already covered but I didn't see it.  I am going to and staying at Disney the end of June but we were going to Universal for a day.  Is there a shuttle to get you back and fourth?  I think when I booked my trip about 6 months ago, that someone said it was included when you bought a ticket to Universal.
> 
> Help.
> Ellisa



Dreams Unlimited (who run this site) have a ticket with transfer.

http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/universal/


----------



## wildekatza

Hello, just joined today and am already asking my first question:

I have a weak lower back. I was told by several friends recently (who really are wishy washy on certain information items) that the FJ was too rough to ride and that the DD ride in WWoHP would actually be smoother on my lower back?  I try to baby my back as much as I can so am checking to see what the general concensus on this is.    Also, son and I are going for the first time EVER to US and IOA the week of the 21st of this month. Any suggestions? Crowd calendars show mostly red. We are staying on site so that will help. Surely kids are still in school during the week???  Any other suggestions on rides to def avoid that would be jarring to the lower back? 
Thanks in advance all!


----------



## damo

wildekatza said:


> Hello, just joined today and am already asking my first question:
> 
> I have a weak lower back. I was told by several friends recently (who really are wishy washy on certain information items) that the FJ was too rough to ride and that the DD ride in WWoHP would actually be smoother on my lower back?  I try to baby my back as much as I can so am checking to see what the general concensus on this is.    Also, son and I are going for the first time EVER to US and IOA the week of the 21st of this month. Any suggestions? Crowd calendars show mostly red. We are staying on site so that will help. Surely kids are still in school during the week???  Any other suggestions on rides to def avoid that would be jarring to the lower back?
> Thanks in advance all!



I don't find FJ jarring at all.  There is a lot of movement but it is smooth movement.


----------



## wildekatza

Thanks,Damo! That was music to my ears! Was looking fwd to this first trip and am already missing out on a number of the rides I think for my back. 
Good thing DS isnt a fast coaster type of boy!


----------



## alexensmom

Magistra said:


> Sounds like you've got a good plan for WWoHP -- the advice to hit Ollivanders first is good. We went during a pretty uncrowded time and though the lines dropped in the evening to nothing for nearly everything, Ollivanders still had a half-queue wait, and that line moves slowly. I paid for a subscription to a website that had lots of WWoHP and IOA information and I found it worth it. If it's something you're interested in, a search engine will probably pull it up.
> 
> If you've never been to IOA (I hadn't), you might want to study the park map in advance so you can get to WWoHP quickly - I found the park very overwhelming and would probably have gotten off track if I had not studied in advance -- you really want to get in that Ollivanders queue as soon as possible, yoYu can go back and see other things later.
> 
> Our kids loved the rides in the Seuss area and the play area in Jurassic Park, called Camp Jurassic Park -- there is a water cannons area that can be a lot of fun if it's a hot day.
> 
> Can't help you with stroller parking.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Best, Marjorie



Thanks for the advise! We are actually in Jacksonville on our way to WDW!! Didn't have any more time this week for planning since we were packing and DD had three softball games, so I'm throwing caution to the wind. I have been studying the IOA map. DS is too small for many of the rides so DD said she will gladly do Spider Man and Cat in the Hat area since we are going to wwohp just for her. She said she doesn't want to buy a wand at Olivander's so if we hit it first, it won't be taking up much time. 

Thanks again!!!  Two more hours!!!


----------



## Magistra

alexensmom said:


> Thanks for the advise! We are actually in Jacksonville on our way to WDW!! [snip]
> area since we are going to wwohp just for her. She said she doesn't want to buy a wand at Olivander's so if we hit it first, it won't be taking up much time.
> 
> Thanks again!!!  Two more hours!!!



This may be too late for you, but thought I'd post it for other readers - lots of the HP merchandise is also sold in the big trading post in the port of entry area so if the crowds are too much in the WWoHP shops, you can get a lot of items at the port of entry shop. They have Pygmy puffs and crookshanks and several character wands (but maybe not as many as Ollivanders). I was pleased to see we didn't have to go back to Filch's Emporium outside of FG to get a cat for dd as they had them at the port of entry trading post.


----------



## mcjw2011

It's not a question about the IOA WWoHP, just the announcement of another WWoHP in Osaka, Japan. 

I'm curious since HP is BIG in Japan, why Universal Studios didn't go directly for that market after the Orlando one opened.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

mcjw2011 said:


> It's not a question about the IOA WWoHP, just the announcement of another WWoHP in Osaka, Japan.
> 
> I'm curious since HP is BIG in Japan, why Universal Studios didn't go directly for that market after the Orlando one opened.



My guess is that they wanted something to increase business for Universal Orlando, which I think is the biggest of the Universal properties. Looking at attendance records for 2009, Universal Japan is way ahead of both Universal Orlando parks.


----------



## sammielynn

After you enter the park what is the best path to take to WWoHP?


----------



## heidi8

Just go straight through Seussland and keep walking until you get there. If there's a crowd in Seussland you can walk closer to the water past the Green Eggs & Ham station to avoid some of the crowd.


----------



## buffy24

If it is a busy day, aka the park opens at 8am, will they still let people go through Seuss land or will the make everyone funnel to the left?  We are visiting on a Sunday in June and we know it will be packed, but we plan on arriving very early.

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## Denise W

Hi everyone,

We are at WDW this week but want to go to UO/IOA mainly for the Harry Potter ride. We are going tomorrow (Thursday) and will just be there one day.to minimize the wait time, should we be at the park at opening, or go later in the day? Thanks for your help and suggestions.

Denise


----------



## fmiaw

Can't wait to go!


----------



## DisneyAngel05

Can anyone who's been to the Harry Potter world tell me - 

are there any giant spiders in the rides/stalls etc to be aware of?

Sorry for such a ridiculous question, but I'm horrifically aracnophobic, and it pays to know so there aren't any spiders! We had a HP exhibit at MovieWorld in Australia, complete with giant robot spider - not the best experience of my life.

Any help in this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## macraven

_spiders are there.
in one segment you will see them.
just close your eyes and you'll pass through that section quickly._


----------



## Lidian

macraven said:


> _spiders are there.
> in one segment you will see them.
> just close your eyes and you'll pass through that section quickly._



^^^

That's exactly what I had to do ...   Trust me, it's worth it to endure a few seconds of spiders and closing eyes!


----------



## TwingleMum

I think the spiders (actually I think its Aragog) is in the Forbidden Forest. So if you see the forest get prepared. Its quick and not bad. The ride is sooo cool don't miss it.


----------



## kittyninja

Yeah, here's a tip, after you see the Dragon...close your eyes!! When you hear harry's voice again you're okay.


----------



## Halloween Baby

We are going to weigh with early entry and have 10:30 reservations at Cafe la Bamba.  How long is it going to take to get from place to place.  We will have a stroller but are in good shape and can walk quickly!


_Posted from Disney Forums  Reader  for Android_


----------



## disneyhockeymad

Hi there 

Forgive me if this has already been asked, but as much as I've tried to go back through the 51 pages of this thread I've hit overload point and can't take in any more information!!

We're heading to FL in September (6-20) and plan on going to IoA on at least one of the Sundays/Mondays, does anybody have any tips for what we should be doing? We're going to try and get there as early as we can and make a b-line for WWoHP as soon as we're let in but after that we're a bit stuck, obviously FJ is a must-do but other than that we're not entirely sure. I'd love your input!

Also, what's the quickest way to get there from the main gates, and what are the crowds normally like around September? We're fully prepared to be there all day, we're just wondering when's best to drop off to other areas of the park and do the other rides!


----------



## macraven

_you would have less crowds if you went on Sunday and not Monday._


----------



## nemofans

macraven said:


> _you would have less crowds if you went on Sunday and not Monday._



Why is that?  I would think Monday would be less busy than Sunday.  Is there something I am missing?  
For our trip, I was thinking of doing Discovery Cove on Saturday, Sea World on Sunday, then US/IOA on Mon-Wed.  Should I rethink this?


----------



## macraven

nemofans said:


> Why is that?  I would think Monday would be less busy than Sunday.  Is there something I am missing?
> For our trip, I was thinking of doing Discovery Cove on Saturday, Sea World on Sunday, then US/IOA on Mon-Wed.  Should I rethink this?



_many families travel sat/sun to the next sunday, which makes the parks not as crowded on sundays.

many travelers need to be home sometime on sunday if they have to go to work on monday.

at the motherland, Saturday is the busiest day of the week for the MK and right behind it is Monday.

same way for the darkside parks._


----------



## mesaboy2

nemofans said:


> Why is that?  I would think Monday would be less busy than Sunday.  Is there something I am missing?
> For our trip, I was thinking of doing Discovery Cove on Saturday, Sea World on Sunday, then US/IOA on Mon-Wed.  Should I rethink this?





macraven said:


> _many families travel sat/sun to the next sunday, which makes the parks not as crowded on sundays.
> 
> many travelers need to be home sometime on sunday if they have to go to work on monday.
> 
> at the motherland, Saturday is the busiest day of the week for the MK and right behind it is Monday.
> 
> same way for the darkside parks._



Listen to macraven, I completely agree.  

Here's the shortcut way to WWoHP and FJ.  Entrance is on the far right, WWoHP on the far left.  Follow the blue line, not the red one:


----------



## nemofans

Okay, what about Columbus weekend?  Would that change things?  Would it be better to do IOA on Sun & Sea World on Mon or keep it the way I had it since it's a holiday weekend?


----------



## mumto2

Last minute celebratory trip, first time to US.  We are spending one night onsite to get the express pass and early entry, then have one day at IOA.  If the posted opening time is 8 am, I assume we can enter WWoHP at 7 am.  What time do we need to leave Royal Pacific to be there at opening?  Will Olivander's be open that early?  Any suggestions for a touring plan for WWoHP or IOA in general?  DS7 is 48", so I don't think he'll have any restrictions.  Neither of the kids like the jump out and grab you kind of rides (Dinosaur at WDW did NOT end well last year), but love thrill rides and other coasters.

TIA!


----------



## damo

mumto2 said:


> Last minute celebratory trip, first time to US.  We are spending one night onsite to get the express pass and early entry, then have one day at IOA.  If the posted opening time is 8 am, I assume we can enter WWoHP at 7 am.  What time do we need to leave Royal Pacific to be there at opening?  Will Olivander's be open that early?  Any suggestions for a touring plan for WWoHP or IOA in general?  DS7 is 48", so I don't think he'll have any restrictions.  Neither of the kids like the jump out and grab you kind of rides (Dinosaur at WDW did NOT end well last year), but love thrill rides and other coasters.
> 
> TIA!



I would leave half an hour before.  It will take you 10 minutes to walk there and they usually open the gates 15 minutes early.

FJ is really the only jump out and grab you type of ride, but it is a must do.


----------



## macraven

nemofans said:


> Okay, what about Columbus weekend?  Would that change things?  Would it be better to do IOA on Sun & Sea World on Mon or keep it the way I had it since it's a holiday weekend?



_this will be my 6th year at the darkside during that time period.

monday will have the crowds by noontime.

since it is no longer summertime, monday crowds will not be at that same intensity.

there are some states that businesses do not give that monday off work.

ioa won't be bad on sunday.
the studios will start seeing crowds around 3ish due to hhn that evening._


----------



## ICan'tWait

I know when FJ first opened they had to turn some people away due to size constraints.  My nephew traveling with us this summer is really excited about FJ but I'm concerned that size-wise he will be turned away.  Before I even mention it, is there a place where I can find what measurements "pass"?


----------



## TandyR

ICan'tWait said:


> I know when FJ first opened they had to turn some people away due to size constraints.  My nephew traveling with us this summer is really excited about FJ but I'm concerned that size-wise he will be turned away.  Before I even mention it, is there a place where I can find what measurements "pass"?



This thread is all about who fits and who doesn't. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45332295#post45332295

 I read it all the way through when I was worried and found it helpful.


----------



## ICan'tWait

TandyR said:


> This thread is all about who fits and who doesn't. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45332295#post45332295
> 
> I read it all the way through when I was worried and found it helpful.



Thank you!!


----------



## Nasscar159

I'm planning to go either the 30th or 31st of July this year. What day would be better? I'm planning to do both parks in a day and use single rider all the time. Been to the park 10+ times so I'm well aware of the layout


----------



## Metro West

Nasscar159 said:


> I'm planning to go either the 30th or 31st of July this year. What day would be better? I'm planning to do both parks in a day and use single rider all the time. Been to the park 10+ times so I'm well aware of the layout


 There won't be much of a difference between those days...Tuesday might be a little lighter but not by much. Just go on which ever day suits your schedule more.


----------



## Kathymford

Hi All. I've been reading through the thread and everyone is most helpful!

I understand that Sundays are usually the best/least crowded days to go. Is there a 2nd best day? Our trip is mid September (16-21). TIA!


----------



## Nasscar159

I want to get a wand but I don't want to see the show at Olivanders, Where should I go?


----------



## macraven

_you don't have to see the show in order to buy a wand.

the shop has another entrance.

go inside to make your purchase._


----------



## mesaboy2

Kathymford said:


> Hi All. I've been reading through the thread and everyone is most helpful!
> 
> I understand that Sundays are usually the best/least crowded days to go. Is there a 2nd best day? Our trip is mid September (16-21). TIA!



Sorry didn't see this sooner.  Sunday is good, as is Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday.  Avoid Fridays, Saturdays, and Mondays if possible.


----------



## Sehsun

Nasscar159 said:


> I want to get a wand but I don't want to see the show at Olivanders, Where should I go?



Yes, what *macraven* said.  You can also get wands near the Flight of the Hippogriff ride and at Islands of Adventure Trading Company (at the Port of Entry).


----------



## ctl

Hubby and I are going to UO for the 1st time  November 4-7 mainly to see WWoHP  (had 1 day at universal only about 15 years ago!). We are not staying on site, how bad will the crowds be for HP and any tips for negotiating the parks? (We don't do big rollercoasters ever. So duellling dragons is not on our list). I have reservations for breakfast at The Three broomsticks on November 6. How many days do you think it will take us to see everything, if we want to go back to WWoHP several times?


----------



## mesaboy2

ctl said:


> Hubby and I are going to UO for the 1st time  November 4-7 mainly to see WWoHP  (had 1 day at universal only about 15 years ago!). We are not staying on site, how bad will the crowds be for HP and any tips for negotiating the parks? (We don't do big rollercoasters ever. So duellling dragons is not on our list). I have reservations for breakfast at The Three broomsticks on November 6. How many days do you think it will take us to see everything, if we want to go back to WWoHP several times?



Early November should see light crowds.  Two days should be enough if you're not doing the thrill coasters, and add a third if you want to go back and redo all your favorites.


----------



## ctl

Thanks so much Mesaboy2, appreciate your help.


----------



## Nasscar159

How long are lines for the shops usually. I don't want to spend more than 20 minutes in line for a souvineir


----------



## macraven

Nasscar159 said:


> How long are lines for the shops usually. I don't want to spend more than 20 minutes in line for a souvineir



_hard to say a general amount time.

it basically depends on when you go, time, season, date, etc.

last october, i was in line for 25 minutes to check out._


----------



## ctl

My daughter and son are not going on my trip as they are in school. I was hoping I could buy some of the WWoHP stuff online so I wouldn't have to carry it all back. Is the online stuff similar to that available in the park?


----------



## Nasscar159

Was there a line to get into the shop? What should I do first? Forbidden Journey or the shops


----------



## Nasscar159

Also what shop or shops has wands, the rememberball, and the goblet of fire. I don't want to spend time in unnecessary shops.


----------



## macraven

Nasscar159 said:


> Was there a line to get into the shop? What should I do first? Forbidden Journey or the shops



_what date are you going?_


----------



## Nasscar159

macraven said:


> _what date are you going?_



Sunday the 29th of July. I'm staying at my aunts condo in Daytona Beach. Is their anyway you don;t have to carry the stuff with you the rest of the day?


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Nasscar159 said:


> Also what shop or shops has wands, the rememberball, and the goblet of fire. I don't want to spend time in unnecessary shops.



Dervish and Banges/Owl Post has all of the above. Really, there's only two other shops: Filch's Emporium and Honeydukes/Zonko's and all are worth seeing


----------



## momto5inTX

Thanks for all the information!  We are surprising our kids with a trip in a couple of weeks.  My oldest is addicted to Harry Potter.  I can't wait to leave!!


----------



## ladeedeb

Nasscar159 said:


> Sunday the 29th of July. I'm staying at my aunts condo in Daytona Beach. Is their anyway you don;t have to carry the stuff with you the rest of the day?



You can have them deliver your items to the Islands of Adventure Trading Co. at Port of Entry.  When you make your purchase, they will have you fill out a tag and then you can pick up your items at the end of your day.  There is a small area in the Trading Co. that will have your packages.  I do believe they need a certain amount of time before you can pick up though.  We found it extremely helpful.


----------



## Nasscar159

Is it true about the birthday wands? My birthday is Septmeber 30th and I heard that I would get the Ivy wand but that could of been made up. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## mesaboy2

Nasscar159 said:


> *Is it true about the birthday wands?* My birthday is Septmeber 30th and I heard that I would get the Ivy wand but that could of been made up. Can anyone confirm this?



Is what true about them?

You can buy any wand (or wands) you want, regardless of your birthday.


----------



## Nasscar159

But I heard that each type of wand corsponds with your birthday. I know you can get any wand, but I heard that each type of wand corsponds with your astrology sign or something.


----------



## tlinus

In fact they do base wands on your sign. My son is October 17 & he was presented with the ivy wand neing his "best match"


----------



## Nasscar159

tlinus said:


> In fact they do base wands on your sign. My son is October 17 & he was presented with the ivy wand neing his "best match"



Where can you find out what wand goes with your birthday. Mine is September 30th


----------



## JessicaR

Nasscar159 said:


> Where can you find out what wand goes with your birthday. Mine is September 30th



Birch - December 24 to January 20

Rowan - January 21 to February 17

Ash - February 18 to March 17

Alder - March 18 to April 14

Willow - April 15 to May 12

Hawthorn - May 13 to June 9

Oak - June 10 to July 7

Holly - July 8 to August 4

Hazel - August 5 to September 1

Vine - September 2 to September 29

Ivy - September 30 to October 27

Reed - October 28 to November 24

Elder - November 25 to December 22


----------



## paudams4542

This is wonderful. I am really amazed to know about that.


----------



## Nasscar159

Where did you find that out?


----------



## JessicaR

Nasscar159 said:


> Where did you find that out?



http://www.harrypotterfanzone.com/wands/


----------



## vleeth

You can also see the wands and it has that info on each wands page.

For example...

http://www.universalorlando.com/Mer...otter/Collectibles/Reed_Collectible_Wand.html


----------



## LiamandMaeve

Hi there!

Researching our first trip and I am having trouble finding info on two topics, so I'm coming to the experts!

Three Broomsticks- For a late August trip (21st), would it be better to attempt a lunch or dinner meal? I know it opens at 10:30 for lunch but haven't seen current descriptions of waits. The older research tells me that people would line up at 9am for a shot at the early lunch. Is this still the case? Hopefully not! We can attend a lunch or dinner or both frankly if the kids are so inclined...just would love to hear about 2012 waits for this restaurant! 

Ollivander's- We will be lining up for Ollivander's first thing with our early entry. Is this "show" continuous? Or is it every so often? If we don't make the first show, I would like to have a rough idea of how long we'd be in line.

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_olivanders is a continuous show.
i think it is about 20 peeps, maybe 25, that are let into the shop for the show.

once that show is over, the next in line will enter for the show.

if this is the highlight for your family, get in line for it first rather than FJ.

the line grows by the hour for olivanders.



i went to the 3 B's early last october.
no problem for doing lunch there early.

it was less crowded for the dinner hour on the day i was in parry hotter ville.

crowds start to lessen that last week in august for the parks.
_


----------



## LiamandMaeve

macraven said:
			
		

> olivanders is a continuous show.
> i think it is about 20 peeps, maybe 25, that are let into the shop for the show.
> 
> once that show is over, the next in line will enter for the show.
> 
> if this is the highlight for your family, get in line for it first rather than FJ.
> 
> the line grows by the hour for olivanders.
> 
> i went to the 3 B's early last october.
> no problem for doing lunch there early.
> 
> it was less crowded for the dinner hour on the day i was in parry hotter ville.
> 
> crowds start to lessen that last week in august for the parks.



Thanks! That's exactly what I needed to know!


----------



## macraven




----------



## Kathymford

mesaboy2 said:


> Don't exactly understand why you're shouting and stirring, but....
> 
> You do not need a reservation for lunch or dinner.  Breakfast is generally reserved, but you may be able to get in by waiting outside the restaurant.



You can get breakfast at 3B's now? I thought it used to only be for Hotel guests? Can someone clarify? Also, my plans have changed, I can go to IOA on Sunday now. My original plan was a Tuesday. Is one better than the other? (total trip dates are 9/15-9/21).


----------



## JessicaR

Kathymford said:


> You can get breakfast at 3B's now? I thought it used to only be for Hotel guests? Can someone clarify? Also, my plans have changed, I can go to IOA on Sunday now. My original plan was a Tuesday. Is one better than the other? (total trip dates are 9/15-9/21).



When we were there in March they were allowing people to eat breakfast there and if they were busy they had a wait-list.


----------



## mesaboy2

Kathymford said:


> You can get breakfast at 3B's now? I thought it used to only be for Hotel guests? Can someone clarify? Also, my plans have changed, I can go to IOA on Sunday now. My original plan was a Tuesday. Is one better than the other? (total trip dates are 9/15-9/21).



I haven't personally, but a number of posters have reported they could.  Totally depends on availability of course, but I get the impression most walk-ups are successful.  YMMV.

Either Sunday or Tuesday should be good--maybe Tuesday is slightly better.  Avoid Mondays in any case.


----------



## Kathymford

Thanks for all of the responses. Now I can't decide whether to go Sunday or Tuesday! ha!! I'll have to research that breakfast option...


----------



## macraven

_tuesdays are always good but sundays can be lighter.

many peeps do their vacations sunday to sunday which would make lighter crowds in the parks._


----------



## Nasscar159

Is three broomsticks a sit down reasturaunt or do you order at the counter. I really love Harry Potter but I don't have time to have to wait for food. Are there any good counter reasturaunt?


----------



## macraven

Nasscar159 said:


> Is three broomsticks a sit down reasturaunt or do you order at the counter. I really love Harry Potter but I don't have time to have to wait for food. Are there any good counter reasturaunt?



_you enter the line into the building.
stand in that line until it is your turn to go to the order counter/station.
you order at the counter.
you pick up your order at another counter.

then, a TM will take you to a table which is a good thing.
you don't have to seek one out by yourself.

food orders go quickly.
last year it was only about a 5 minute wait for my food to be ready._


----------



## Nasscar159

macraven said:
			
		

> you enter the line into the building.
> stand in that line until it is your turn to go to the order counter/station.
> you order at the counter.
> you pick up your order at another counter.
> 
> then, a TM will take you to a table which is a good thing.
> you don't have to seek one out by yourself.
> 
> food orders go quickly.
> last year it was only about a 5 minute wait for my food to be ready.



So would I get my food within 15 minutes?


----------



## Metro West

Nasscar159 said:


> So would I get my food within 15 minutes?


 You should but there's no guarantee. Unless the place was slammed, I see no reason you'd have to wait 15 minutes for food.


----------



## RoseRed0711

First, I'd really like to thank, MesaBoy and Macraven for all the great info.  I've lurked on this site for my trip to IOA last year and as a result had no issues with where to go and what to do.  All worked great!  We're going back again in 3 weeks and will this time stay on site to get early entry.  Could not get my gang to stand in the sun for an hour for Olivander's.  And since it was August who could blame them.  Did eat lunch @ 1130 at 3 broomsticks.  Went on a Wednesday.  Only took 10 minutes to get food and the BEST thing is a TM finds the table.  Thanks Again!


----------



## macraven

_red rose now that you are a pro with the darkside, you'll have a greater experience in the parks for the second visit.


i think you will enjoy staying onsite!
you can sleep in a bit more each morning and still get to the gate before early entry begins.

you will love having unlimited usage of the express lines.
if you need a break in the early afternoon, go back to the resort and hit the pool for an hour.

you'll still have plenty of day left to return to the park for more rides and fun.

do return to parry hotter in the last hour the park is open.
it is beautiful all lit up in the evening._


----------



## macraven

Nasscar159 said:


> So would I get my food within 15 minutes?



_nasscar, if the line to the podium inside is full, it could be a 3 minute wait for you to get to the head of the line.

at that point, you will be directed to the ordering station.
in october, they had 2 registers open for the guests.

i would say it could be done within a minute if you know what you want and don't have to study the menu again.

once the order has been placed, it does not take long to pick it up from the station to your left.

since the menu is basic, they continually are grilling, cooking, making the main entrees.
it could be platted within a few minutes.

i went twice last october to the 3 B's.
it did not take much of my park time at all.

on the short side. count on 5 minutes.
on the long side, could be 10 by the time you sit down at a table to eat.

if you go at the off hours, you won't see lines at the podium.
one day i went at 3:00 and was sitting by 3:05._


----------



## mesaboy2

RoseRed0711 said:


> First, I'd really like to thank, MesaBoy and Macraven for all the great info.  I've lurked on this site for my trip to IOA last year and as a result had no issues with where to go and what to do.  All worked great!  We're going back again in 3 weeks and will this time stay on site to get early entry.  Could not get my gang to stand in the sun for an hour for Olivander's.  And since it was August who could blame them.  Did eat lunch @ 1130 at 3 broomsticks.  Went on a Wednesday.  Only took 10 minutes to get food and the BEST thing is a TM finds the table.  Thanks Again!



You are very welcome.  Love to hear when my advice helps someone!


----------



## AmyPyjamas

Im going to Orlando for the first time in November during Thanksgiving week. I will be staying at Disney for the majority of the trip but i want to take two days out to go to Universal and IOA to go WWOHP. I know its going to be busy which ever day i go but when do you think would be slightly more manageable.


----------



## mesaboy2

AmyPyjamas said:


> Im going to Orlando for the first time in November during Thanksgiving week. I will be staying at Disney for the majority of the trip but i want to take two days out to go to Universal and IOA to go WWOHP. I know its going to be busy which ever day i go but when do you think would be slightly more manageable.



The further away from Thanksgiving Day the better.  Maybe Sunday before might be best, if that an option for you.


----------



## Nasscar159

How durable are the wands? I know this sounds silly but if you play with the wands will they be likely to break? My son likes to play with the wands I buy lol.


----------



## mesaboy2

Nasscar159 said:


> How durable are the wands? I know this sounds silly but if you play with the wands will they be likely to break? My son likes to play with the wands I buy lol.



I've read a couple of reports a while ago of broken wands.  They are made of resin.


----------



## Nasscar159

mesaboy2 said:
			
		

> I've read a couple of reports a while ago of broken wands.  They are made of resin.



So if my son whacks it against the wall will it split in two? Is so I'm putting an alarm on my case


----------



## mesaboy2

Nasscar159 said:
			
		

> So if my son whacks it against the wall will it split in two? Is so I'm putting an alarm on my case



I'd say that's very possible.


----------



## re121258

Nasscar159 said:


> So if my son whacks it against the wall will it split in two? Is so I'm putting an alarm on my case



Defintely.  My son dropped his on our kitchen floor as he was taking it out of the box to show me and it broke in two.


----------



## Nasscar159

re121258 said:


> Defintely.  My son dropped his on our kitchen floor as he was taking it out of the box to show me and it broke in two.



Oh god. The thought of things I love breaking makes me feel sick. Like my 3DS or HDTV.


----------



## Nasscar159

Would a wand break by just slashing it around, even if it doesn't hit anything?


----------



## damo

Nasscar159 said:


> Would a wand break by just slashing it around, even if it doesn't hit anything?



It is basically a skinny resin stick.  You wouldn't think it would break just by slashing it around.


----------



## jadeoracle

Hi! I've been lurking this board for a few months, but am just about to leave on vacation. (I'm headed to Costa Rica first, followed by two days at Universal). I was wondering what are people's favorite and least favorite candy at Honeydukes?  I've heard some of the candy is poor quality and bad tasting, and for the prices that I've seen I'd like to know what (if any) of the candy do you guys recommend? 

I will getting chocolate frogs and cauldron cakes  But am lost beyond that.


----------



## macraven

_the cauldron cake i had last year was dry.
don't know if anyone else experienced that.

the chocolate frogs are good.
instead of buying them at parry hotter, i buy mine at jelly belly.
it's much cheaper then.

but, you can't go wrong on the chocolate frogs.

have fun on both locations on your vacation!
_


----------



## SnapesGirl

We really liked the Lemon Drops - the ones in the glass container, not the one  you can buy by the pound (for some reason those are not as good). I actually didn't like the chocolate frogs. The packaging is cool and you get a card, but the chocolate itself tasted like that cheap Easter egg chocolate.


----------



## macraven

_i've heard others say the chocolate frogs have that palmer easter candy taste.
i had that impression with the ones when they first came out, but last year i didn't.

guess i just got lucky._


----------



## disneycrazy2004

Hello everyone, 
what a wonderful thread full with so much info 
We are Universal newbies and going there next week Reading all the posts, seems that we are going there the busiest days - Friday and Saturday. We are staying onsite and will do the early entry for IOA.  I have read to do the Oleanders first and then FJ. Would the store be open for early entry, and if we get on line for the store first would we miss on FJ - meaning when done with the wand store, would FJ's line be really long? We also have Breakfast res for 9:30, so looking for some input on what is the best way to utilize our time. TIA


----------



## mesaboy2

disneycrazy2004 said:


> Hello everyone,
> what a wonderful thread full with so much info
> We are Universal newbies and going there next week Reading all the posts, seems that we are going there the busiest days - Friday and Saturday. We are staying onsite and will do the early entry for IOA.  I have read to do the Oleanders first and then FJ. Would the store be open for early entry, and if we get on line for the store first would we miss on FJ - meaning when done with the wand store, would FJ's line be really long? We also have Breakfast res for 9:30, so looking for some input on what is the best way to utilize our time. TIA



Everything within WWoHP should be open for EE.  Note that Ollivander's is not a store, but a show that reenacts the scene from HP1 where Harry gets his wand.  If you go to that show, you are dumped into the Owl Post, where you can buy a wand and other things.  You do not have to go to Ollivander's to get into the store.

But yes, go to Ollivander's first if you're interested.  The line for it builds fast and stays long all day long.  Forbidden Journey is a people-eater and an interesting queue anyways.

If you show up for early entry when it opens, or even a few minutes before would be better, than you should have no trouble getting Ollivanders and FJ done before your 9:30a breakfast (I'm assuming at Three Broomsticks).


----------



## jessrose18

I really liked my choc cauldron... didnt eat my frog he is still in the box   anyone tried that pumpkin tart?


----------



## disneycrazy2004

mesaboy2 said:


> Everything within WWoHP should be open for EE.  Note that Ollivander's is not a store, but a show that reenacts the scene from HP1 where Harry gets his wand.  If you go to that show, you are dumped into the Owl Post, where you can buy a wand and other things.  You do not have to go to Ollivander's to get into the store.
> 
> But yes, go to Ollivander's first if you're interested.  The line for it builds fast and stays long all day long.  Forbidden Journey is a people-eater and an interesting queue anyways.
> 
> If you show up for early entry when it opens, or even a few minutes before would be better, than you should have no trouble getting Ollivanders and FJ done before your 9:30a breakfast (I'm assuming at Three Broomsticks).



This is wonderful information - thank you very much! My DD is really interested in Ollivanders, so will do that one first and then FJ. And yes breakfast is at Three Broomsticks. Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## peeputt

DH and I are going to WWoHP for the 1st time on Sept 19th. Are there any crowd calendars out there for Universal like there are for the Disney parks? I was just wondering how busy it may be.


----------



## disneyhockeymad

My best friend really wants me to send a postcard from WWoHP because apparently you can get a Hogsmead post mark... Is this true? And if it is where do I do this from? Thanks


----------



## dfriia

Right outside the entrance to Owl Post when I was there. So, next door to Ollivander's and under the big Owlery shelter beside the shop door. There was a podium and a woman in a robe and hat was rubber stamping anything you asked her to. I got a Hogsmeade stamp in my passport for my birthday! I also mailed a card in an envelope that I had already addressed and stamped at home, so it was sent from Hogsmeade.


----------



## ksromack

Will the WWoHP be decorated for the Christmas season.


----------



## Momw/aplan

peeputt said:


> DH and I are going to WWoHP for the 1st time on Sept 19th. Are there any crowd calendars out there for Universal like there are for the Disney parks? I was just wondering how busy it may be.



*********************************/universal/crowd-calendar/

http://www.undercovertourist.com/planning/when-to-visit.html

Orlando Informer and Undercover Tourist are the only two I know of.


----------



## mesaboy2

ksromack said:
			
		

> Will the WWoHP be decorated for the Christmas season.



I don't remember much in the way of Christmas decorations there in past years--maybe wreaths on doors or something similar--pretty understated if they're there at all.

Seuss Landing goes all out, as does parts of the Studios, but that's all I recall.


----------



## Momw/aplan

jessrose18 said:


> I really liked my choc cauldron... didnt eat my frog he is still in the box   anyone tried that pumpkin tart?



I LOVE the pumpkin tart! Can not wait to have it again in Sept. for my birthday. My mouth is watering just thinking about it.


----------



## jessrose18

that looks great!  i will give it a try


----------



## elovell

We are staying onsite.  For us Ollivanders would be neat, but FJ is a must.  Which would you head to first?  We plan to try to make EE, but due to time differences, I may have difficulty motivating my DH to get there that early.  What would be the next best time to go?  Does HHN have any effect on crowds here?  We will be going Oct. 18-20.  Which day would you recommend to hit the HP attractions?


----------



## macraven

_since you are staying on site, use the early entry.

your waits for fj are less when the park first opens and the last hour the park is open.

if you have never been to UO/parry hotter, i would imagine that the first morning you are there, you would hit parry hotter.....
or in the evening of when you check into the hotel.

ollivanders line grows as the day goes on.

do one morning for ollivander and another morning/evening for fj.




hhn is at the studios, this does not effect ioa.

studios will close at 5:00 on the evenings hhn is happening._


----------



## elovell

macraven said:


> hhn is at the studios, this does not effect ioa.
> 
> studios will close at 5:00 on the evenings hhn is happening.[/I]



It was wishful thinking that the IOA would empty for everyone to go to HHN. Probably not going to happen though


----------



## ksromack

Where does one find the pumpkin tart?  Does it taste like pumpkin pie?  Also, I know they can send your purchases to your on-site resort from IOA and I assume US too but does that hold true for purchases from Honeydukes?  We'll be there in December so it's not like the chocolate would melt or anything   I would like to not have to purchase a locker to store candy....

I was also wondering what time it got dark.  I'm sure that seems like a silly question but IOA closes at 8pm but we'll be leaving close to 7:30.  Will it be dark enough to see Hogwart's in all its lit up glory?  Our flight arrives at 10:40 am so I'm not counting on arriving to RPR until closer to noon.....we have 1:15pm lunch reservations at Mythos then plan to do the tour line at FJ then the rest of IOA and possibly Universal before returning to WWoHP later in the early evening.  Planning on seeing Blue Man Group at 9pm then getting a restful night's sleep so we will be ready for early entrance to WWoHP the next morning.......will do Ollivander's first thing followed by FJ.  

We can't wait!


----------



## macraven

_how did you get to have your pic taken by the trophy?
i was born a Cardinal fan.



in staying on topic, you should be able to see parry hotter ville lit up that evening if your vacation is in later october on.


yes, your packages from honey dukes can be sent up front to be held for you or you can have it delivered to your hotel room.
if you go the route of hotel room, it will be delivered the next day.

_


----------



## ksromack

macraven said:


> _how did you get to have your pic taken by the trophy?
> i was born a Cardinal fan.
> 
> in staying on topic, you should be able to see parry hotter ville lit up that evening if your vacation is in later october on.
> 
> yes, your packages from honey dukes can be sent up front to be held for you or you can have it delivered to your hotel room.
> if you go the route of hotel room, it will be delivered the next day.
> 
> _


Oh, me too!  I went to my first Cardinal game in 1970....I collected baseball cards for many years   They have the World Series trophy from 2011 on display at the stadium, at least they did when we went to this game in early June.  You just have to wait in a line and they take your photo and will also take one with your camera!  Obviously they want you to buy theirs   I had to convert hubby......he's an Indian's fan (from NE Ohio).....

Will they deliver to your resort in the early morning?  We'll have to check out at the normal time then will be on our way to WDW (after getting our fill of WWoHP at early entry).


----------



## macraven

ksromack said:


> Oh, me too!  I went to my first Cardinal game in 1970....I collected baseball cards for many years   They have the World Series trophy from 2011 on display at the stadium, at least they did when we went to this game in early June.  You just have to wait in a line and they take your photo and will also take one with your camera!  Obviously they want you to buy theirs   I had to convert hubby......he's an Indian's fan (from NE Ohio).....
> 
> Will they deliver to your resort in the early morning?  We'll have to check out at the normal time then will be on our way to WDW (after getting our fill of WWoHP at early entry).



_if you are checking out the next day, don't use the hotel delivery system.
the merch you buy the night/day before isn't delivered until about noontime the next day.

do the merch hold for the front of the park.
your items will be sent to the front main store.
they do not do this service if the park closes within the hour.

you will be given a ticket stub to show in order to claim your purchases that are on hold.

two times i lost my ticket stub.
i had to talk to the TM, show her an id and describe what was in the bags before i could get them.

now i suggest everyone should take a picture of that ticket claim stub in case you use it.
show the pic to the TM .........that is in case you lost the stub.


i still am unhappy about Pujols.........
_


----------



## Momw/aplan

ksromack said:


> Where does one find the pumpkin tart?  Does it taste like pumpkin pie?  Also, I know they can send your purchases to your on-site resort from IOA and I assume US too but does that hold true for purchases from Honeydukes?  We'll be there in December so it's not like the chocolate would melt or anything   I would like to not have to purchase a locker to store candy....
> 
> I was also wondering what time it got dark.  I'm sure that seems like a silly question but IOA closes at 8pm but we'll be leaving close to 7:30.  Will it be dark enough to see Hogwart's in all its lit up glory?  Our flight arrives at 10:40 am so I'm not counting on arriving to RPR until closer to noon.....we have 1:15pm lunch reservations at Mythos then plan to do the tour line at FJ then the rest of IOA and possibly Universal before returning to WWoHP later in the early evening.  Planning on seeing Blue Man Group at 9pm then getting a restful night's sleep so we will be ready for early entrance to WWoHP the next morning.......will do Ollivander's first thing followed by FJ.
> 
> We can't wait!



The pumpkin tart is in Honeydukes, along with the chocolate cauldron cakes (tied with the tarts for my absolute favorite things to eat in Wizarding World).  And yes, the tarts do taste a lot like pumpkin pie only better. I'm not sure what makes them better... maybe the pastry/whipped cream to filling ratio, or maybe it's just magic.  Whatever it is, I can't get enough of them when I'm there.


----------



## smull1982

Thanks for all the wonderful information. I'm looking forward to the pumpkin tart! My question is about the entrance to WWOHP. Can you get there from JP or do you have to go through Seuss Landing? Thanks


Only 6 weeks left to go before our US/IOA vacation!


----------



## mesaboy2

smull1982 said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful information. I'm looking forward to the pumpkin tart! My question is about the entrance to WWOHP. Can you get there from JP or do you have to go through Seuss Landing? Thanks
> 
> 
> Only 6 weeks left to go before our US/IOA vacation!



The south entrance is from Lost Continent actually, between Seuss Landing and WWoHP.  The more impressive entrance is from LC since it takes you through Hogsmeade first and then does the Hogwarts reveal, but JP works too.


----------



## JessicaR

Momw/aplan said:


> I LOVE the pumpkin tart! Can not wait to have it again in Sept. for my birthday. My mouth is watering just thinking about it.



That looks delicious!


----------



## Kathymford

Momw/aplan said:
			
		

> I LOVE the pumpkin tart! Can not wait to have it again in Sept. for my birthday. My mouth is watering just thinking about it.



How did I miss THAT tart on my first trip last October??? I came over to this thread to get more hyped for my 2nd visit!!! And I'm so glad I did! We pan to go to Potter a week from today!! I'm still a little worried about going on a weekend, but I think that's what people here recommended! Can anyone give me any reassurances? Or any other secrets I might have missed last time?


----------



## ksromack

Kathymford said:


> How did I miss THAT tart on my first trip last October??? I came over to this thread to get more hyped for my 2nd visit!!! And I'm so glad I did! We pan to go to Potter a week from today!! I'm still a little worried about going on a weekend, but I think that's what people here recommended! Can anyone give me any reassurances? Or any other secrets I might have missed last time?



We'll be going on a weekend too....in December.  From what I've read Sundays are THE day to visit WWoHP, esp if you are there for early entry (i.e. staying at an on-site hotel).  We'll be getting in on a saturday at noonish so we plan to visit US first and make sure we migrate over to WWoHP when it get's dark to take in all its glory with lights   Then we'll be back at RP the next morning.


----------



## Kathymford

ksromack said:
			
		

> We'll be going on a weekend too....in December.  From what I've read Sundays are THE day to visit WWoHP, esp if you are there for early entry (i.e. staying at an on-site hotel).  We'll be getting in on a saturday at noonish so we plan to visit US first and make sure we migrate over to WWoHP when it get's dark to take in all its glory with lights   Then we'll be back at RP the next morning.



We are not staying on-site, but will get there early. This has been my plan for a while now, I'm just getting nervous about it since its so close now! HA


----------



## turtlechick6

Hi there! I was wondering if the lines have died down on this yet? We are going to Islands of Adventure the week after Thanksgiving. The guides say crowds are low at that time since everyone heads back to work or school after the Thanksgiving break. We are traveling with my 5 year old twin boys who are not tall enough for the Hidden Journey ride. The adults want to ride it. What is the child swap like as we will have 2 groups of 2 adults to switch out. I just don't want to make my boys stand in line for hours for a ride they cannot even ride. 

My plan was maybe get there right at opening and run to the ride first? Is that a good strategy? Thanks!

Also our trip is from Nov 26th through the 30th. What day of the week is best to try IOA?


----------



## mesaboy2

turtlechick6 said:
			
		

> Hi there! I was wondering if the lines have died down on this yet? We are going to Islands of Adventure the week after Thanksgiving. The guides say crowds are low at that time since everyone heads back to work or school after the Thanksgiving break. We are traveling with my 5 year old twin boys who are not tall enough for the Hidden Journey ride. The adults want to ride it. What is the child swap like as we will have 2 groups of 2 adults to switch out. I just don't want to make my boys stand in line for hours for a ride they cannot even ride.
> 
> My plan was maybe get there right at opening and run to the ride first? Is that a good strategy? Thanks!
> 
> Also our trip is from Nov 26th through the 30th. What day of the week is best to try IOA?



You won't need to run, lines should not be bad first thing in the morning, especially that week.  Any day Tuesday to Thursday of your dates should be just fine.


----------



## BluOrchid2

Just returned from 4 days at Universal. Sunday morning it was raining, granted, but we went straight to Forbidden Journey and rode it three times in a row with NO waiting at all. The rest of our trip we always went straight there first, and walked right on. 

The longest we waited for a ride was 45 minutes, one time, and that was for The Rip-Your-Guts-Out coaster at Studios. Most of the time for all four days the waits for all the rides were 10 min or less.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

We're hopefully heading to WDW for March 16-23 or so. Hopefully is the key word.  It's my sister, her husband, her (then) 18 year old son, 5 year old and 2 year old daughters. My nephew and I read all the Harry Potter books (together, since he was 7!) and I want to spend a day at IoA, mainly WWoHP.  I went in Aug 2010, when everything was brand new.

I was reading through this thread and someone mentioned the Castle Tour.  I will ride FJ, but I want to take pictures (DLSR) of the line before I go on the ride. I will not be permitted to take my camera on the ride, but how will I take pictures of the queue?   Do they still do the castle tour? 

Any predictions for the crowds?

Because the girls have never been to Disney, we will want to do MK right away on Sunday the 17th, so we'll do WWoHP around Wednesday or Thursday maybe. I'm so excited!  This is a trip for them, so making the kids happy is my first priority.  And my sister!  She's never been either.  I took my nephew to WDW when he was 12, and he's a lot like me, so I'll be happy anyways!  

Anyways, keep up the advice, I have to do some work for school and then I'll come back and read some WWoHP trip reports I guess...


----------



## mesaboy2

DisneyFreak06 said:


> We're hopefully heading to WDW for March 16-23 or so. Hopefully is the key word.  It's my sister, her husband, her (then) 18 year old son, 5 year old and 2 year old daughters. My nephew and I read all the Harry Potter books (together, since he was 7!) and I want to spend a day at IoA, mainly WWoHP.  I went in Aug 2010, when everything was brand new.
> 
> I was reading through this thread and someone mentioned the Castle Tour.  I will ride FJ, but I want to take pictures (DLSR) of the line before I go on the ride. I will not be permitted to take my camera on the ride, but how will I take pictures of the queue?   Do they still do the castle tour?
> 
> Any predictions for the crowds?
> 
> Because the girls have never been to Disney, we will want to do MK right away on Sunday the 17th, so we'll do WWoHP around Wednesday or Thursday maybe. I'm so excited!  This is a trip for them, so making the kids happy is my first priority.  And my sister!  She's never been either.  I took my nephew to WDW when he was 12, and he's a lot like me, so I'll be happy anyways!
> 
> Anyways, keep up the advice, I have to do some work for school and then I'll come back and read some WWoHP trip reports I guess...



The castle tour queue used to be open all the time, but this year they've been using it to absorb crowds during busy times.  If it's not busy it should be open, but your dates are during spring break, so I wouldn't count on that.  The TMs there may allow you to go through the main queue with your camera, but you will not be able to ride with it.

Since you have little ones unlikely to be tall enough to ride, you could go through as a group in the main queue and do the child-swap option.  In this case, whoever stays with the kids could also keep the camera.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

mesaboy2 said:


> The castle tour queue used to be open all the time, but this year they've been using it to absorb crowds during busy times.  If it's not busy it should be open, but your dates are during spring break, so I wouldn't count on that.  The TMs there may allow you to go through the main queue with your camera, but you will not be able to ride with it.
> 
> Since you have little ones unlikely to be tall enough to ride, you could go through as a group in the main queue and do the child-swap option.  In this case, whoever stays with the kids could also keep the camera.



Thanks.  The kids aren't coming, actually, they'll be staying at Disney.  It's a day for the oldest to get out and do something just for him.  Oh well, I guess I'll go through the line once and then not ride, then we'll go through single rider for the ride if worse comes to worst.


----------



## mesaboy2

DisneyFreak06 said:


> Thanks.  The kids aren't coming, actually, they'll be staying at Disney.  It's a day for the oldest to get out and do something just for him.  Oh well, I guess I'll go through the line once and then not ride, then we'll go through single rider for the ride if worse comes to worst.



Hopefully castle tour will be open and you won't have to do that.


----------



## aharding

Thanks for all of the tips!!


----------



## DisneyFreak06

mesaboy2 said:


> Hopefully castle tour will be open and you won't have to do that.



Hopefully!  But it's worth it if I have to.  I'll go through once and let my nephew ride it and then go through the single rider line and he'll do it again.  Oh... we'll figure it out!


----------



## ashef

My two teens & I will be in Orlando visiting relatives from 12/22-26 and want to spend one day at WWoHP.  I know it will packed every day, but is there one day you think might be better than the others? 

Also, I'd really appreciate an itinerary for a one-day trip toWWoHP, if anyone is feeling incredibly generous.  We'll be there when the gates open.


----------



## Miksma

Just returned.  We LOVED WWOHP!  On Day One, we were just meandering around outside D&B in the covered seating area and a cast member asked how we liked everything.  We remarked that it was amazing but we just arrived and were taking it easy because my daughter was a bit overheated.  She asked if we'd like a tour. Um...heck yeah!  So she said to wait a minute and then came back and walked us around, pointing everything out in the windows and then took us to FJ and pointed things out in the queue.  Awesome!  The next morning, we came back for early opening (stayed at RPR) and my daughters wore their Ravenclaw ties.  We went straight to Ollivander's and were first in line with plenty of time to chat with the charming cast member at the door.  My 10 year old was picked for that show.  We exited, bought her wand, then went back out and there was no line!  So we got back in line and my other daughter was picked for that show.  By 8:20, we'd been through Ollivander's twice and purchased two wands.

Thanks to everyone for all their advice -- Our trip was a success and I owe much of that to those who posted tips and tricks I've read over the past few months on these boards!


----------



## jnoble82

Im heading to IOA (for Harry Potter) on Halloween.  We plan on getting a cab (from disney) at about 8 or so to get there before Universal opens.  What I can expect crowd wise?  undercover tourist has it being a green or slower day.  Anything I should aim to do right at open?  Any "must" dos?  Thanks!


----------



## leannej613

We only have one day, and want to hit the major rides outside of Harry Potter before it gets really busy.  (going Thursday October 26th)  My boys really want to do all the Harry Potter stuff and hope for a walk in lunch to Three Broomsticks.  How long do you usually spend in harry Potter World?  Allowing for the rides, maybe the Ollivanders show (I read get there ASAP) and of course looking at everything there?

Would you do Harry Potter World before everything else and hope for an early lunch at maybe 11:00?  If we went to Harry Potter fist and wanting to try and eat lunch there that would be like 1.5-2 hours in harry Potter.

And then hit all the other rides, which we do have the fast pass.

Or hit the major rides without fast pass first, then harry potter?


----------



## Squirlz

leannej613 said:


> We only have one day, and want to hit the major rides outside of Harry Potter before it gets really busy.  (going Thursday October 26th)  My boys really want to do all the Harry Potter stuff and hope for a walk in lunch to Three Broomsticks.  How long do you usually spend in harry Potter World?  Allowing for the rides, maybe the Ollivanders show (I read get there ASAP) and of course looking at everything there?
> 
> Would you do Harry Potter World before everything else and hope for an early lunch at maybe 11:00?  If we went to Harry Potter fist and wanting to try and eat lunch there that would be like 1.5-2 hours in harry Potter.
> 
> And then hit all the other rides, which we do have the fast pass.
> 
> Or hit the major rides without fast pass first, then harry potter?



I answered on your IOA thread also.  Get to Fantastic Journey right away, do it until you want to stop.  That won't be easy.  FJ is not an Express Pass attraction.  FOr us this week everything else has been walk-on with the Express Pass.  We actually quit doing MIB yesterday out of guilt as we kept passing the same people over and over waiting in the long regular line!


----------



## damo

Squirlz said:


> I answered on your IOA thread also.  Get to Fantastic Journey right away, do it until you want to stop.  That won't be easy.  FJ is not an Express Pass attraction.  FOr us this week everything else has been walk-on with the Express Pass.  We actually quit doing MIB yesterday out of guilt as we kept passing the same people over and over waiting in the long regular line!



Forbidden Journey, lol.


----------



## Squirlz

damo said:


> Forbidden Journey, lol.



You got me.  But it is pretty Fantastic!  And what I meant by it won't be easy to do it until you want to stop is YOU WON'T WANT TO STOP!!


----------



## damo

Squirlz said:


> You got me.  But it is pretty Fantastic!  And what I meant by it won't be easy to do it until you want to stop is YOU WON'T WANT TO STOP!!




It is easy to see why you called it Fantastic Journey.  It is a very cool ride!!!


----------



## leannej613

Great, thank you so much!  We will plan to head that way first then!  Also our fast pass isn't the unlimited so we will only be able to use them once on the rides that allow them.  But as long as we make it on I am ok with that 


Everyone on these boards are so amazing and generous answering all of the questions!  I wish I had more time to plan for this but... we will make it work thanks to you all!


----------



## Libby

What a wonderful thread. I've seen a few people mention bookings for the 3 broomsticks but I can't work out how to make them. We are staying onsite if that makes any difference.


----------



## damo

Libby said:


> What a wonderful thread. I've seen a few people mention bookings for the 3 broomsticks but I can't work out how to make them. We are staying onsite if that makes any difference.




For lunch and dinner, Three Broomsticks is counter service.  For breakfast, you can make a reservation with concierge at the hotel.


----------



## hazlnut

damo said:


> Hotel express passes will only be honored once per day on the Forbidden Journey.  TM's will scan your hotel key to regulate usage.
> 
> At this time it is unclear if the purchased express passes will be honored at all on the Forbidden Journey.



Is this still the policy.

And with early entry is it best to just use the regular line then use you 1 express pass later for a 2nd ride?


----------



## damo

hazlnut said:


> Is this still the policy.
> 
> And with early entry is it best to just use the regular line then use you 1 express pass later for a 2nd ride?



Oh gosh, that never even happened!!!  That is what was rumoured to happen though.

There are no express passes at all on Forbidden Journey.  

I suggest riding it during early park admission if you are staying onsite.


----------



## hazlnut

damo said:


> Oh gosh, that never even happened!!!  That is what was rumoured to happen though.
> 
> There are no express passes at all on Forbidden Journey.
> 
> I suggest riding it during early park admission if you are staying onsite.



Thanks, staying at Hard Rock -- what time is the early admission?

Do we need to sprint there or as long as we're inside before general opening r we ok?


----------



## damo

hazlnut said:


> Thanks, staying at Hard Rock -- what time is the early admission?
> 
> Do we need to sprint there or as long as we're inside before general opening r we ok?



Early admission is an hour before opening.  I would make sure you are there about 20 minutes early.  They often open 15 minutes early.

I would try to make sure you get the full early admission hour in.  It will save you a lot of time waiting in line...especially at Ollivanders.


----------



## Indy Denise

I was one of the lucky ones to have visited during the soft opening back in 2010. I booked at HRH and spent 6 glorious mornings at HP...and I will admit I was SMUG ( bad bad Denise ) knowing that I got to see it before the general public. 

( I don't like this smugness trait of mine, but honestly it comes from being a vacation-commando-anal-drive myself nuts planplanplan person who LOVES it when a plan comes together  ) 

We am going to Disney July 2013 and my daughter declared that she will miss one day at Disney and head over to HP. I decided to surprise her and tack on a visit to Universal pre Disney for her 21st B-day. I'll do the onsite stay for the perks..I was going to take her to Vegas, but hey, if she loves HP so much I can't fault her. 

Are they still refilling the butterbeer mugs if you have one? I have 10 and really don't need another one...


----------



## wdw&sonny

If we can't stay on site for EE, are we better off going to HP first thing in the morning or wait til later in day (in Aug 2013)?  How long would you guess the wait for Olivander's and FJ to be?
TIA.


----------



## damo

Indy Denise said:


> I was one of the lucky ones to have visited during the soft opening back in 2010. I booked at HRH and spent 6 glorious mornings at HP...and I will admit I was SMUG ( bad bad Denise ) knowing that I got to see it before the general public.
> 
> ( I don't like this smugness trait of mine, but honestly it comes from being a vacation-commando-anal-drive myself nuts planplanplan person who LOVES it when a plan comes together  )
> 
> We am going to Disney July 2013 and my daughter declared that she will miss one day at Disney and head over to HP. I decided to surprise her and tack on a visit to Universal pre Disney for her 21st B-day. I'll do the onsite stay for the perks..I was going to take her to Vegas, but hey, if she loves HP so much I can't fault her.
> 
> Are they still refilling the butterbeer mugs if you have one? I have 10 and really don't need another one...



Yes, you can still get the discount price for refills.


----------



## peemagg

Can wheelchairs and ECV's go into Olivanders and see the show?  Have been told on another part of the boards that people were being turned away by the Cm's.  Is this the correct answer or a misinformed Cm?


----------



## damo

peemagg said:


> Can wheelchairs and ECV's go into Olivanders and see the show?  Have been told on another part of the boards that people were being turned away by the Cm's.  Is this the correct answer or a misinformed Cm?



I have no clue why they wouldn't be allowed in.  It is just a room.  Contact guest services at the park for a definitive answer.


----------



## peemagg

The person that this happened to said that they were told it was because the room was too small.  Just curious if this is a normal occurrence or just a misinformed cast member.


----------



## damo

peemagg said:


> The person that this happened to said that they were told it was because the room was too small.  Just curious if this is a normal occurrence or just a misinformed cast member.



I can see them asking someone in a scooter to transfer to a wheelchair but I can't see why a wheelchair would not be allowed in.

Personally, I've never heard anyone complain about it.  I know there are other things in the park where people need to transfer from a scooter to a wheelchair (such as the queue at Hogwarts), so that may be the situation here as well.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

damo said:


> I can see them asking someone in a scooter to transfer to a wheelchair but I can't see why a wheelchair would not be allowed in.
> 
> Personally, I've never heard anyone complain about it.  I know there are other things in the park where people need to transfer from a scooter to a wheelchair (such as the queue at Hogwarts), so that may be the situation here as well.



Since Ollivander's has the same kind of stanchions as Forbidden Journey, I would assume that ECV's are not allowed in the queue or the room. I've been in the room with someone in a wheelchair, so I know that's not a problem.


----------



## dizprincess717

peemagg said:


> Can wheelchairs and ECV's go into Olivanders and see the show? Have been told on another part of the boards that people were being turned away by the Cm's. Is this the correct answer or a misinformed Cm?


 
I was just there last Wednesday (November 7) and we did Olivander's (it was GREAT by the way!) and there was an ECV in the room while the "show" was going on, and I did see maybe 2 more ECVs in line.


----------



## EvangelineG

damo said:


> I can see them asking someone in a scooter to transfer to a wheelchair but I can't see why a wheelchair would not be allowed in.
> 
> Personally, I've never heard anyone complain about it.  I know there are other things in the park where people need to transfer from a scooter to a wheelchair (such as the queue at Hogwarts), so that may be the situation here as well.



I called to double check with Universal Guest Services if this was some kind of policy change. The person that I spoke to called the attraction manager  at Ollivander's to make absolutely sure. This is NOT the policy at Ollivander's. Wheelchairs are most definitely allowed in (as was our personal experience last year), and this must have been one misinformed staff member. I am not 100% sure about whether or not EVC users will have to transfer to a WC, but one way or the other there is access for sure, or at least should be.


----------



## damo

EvangelineG said:


> I called to double check with Universal Guest Services if this was some kind of policy change. The person that I spoke to called the attraction manager  at Ollivander's to make absolutely sure. This is NOT the policy at Ollivander's. Wheelchairs are most definitely allowed in (as was our personal experience last year), and this must have been one misinformed staff member. I am not 100% sure about whether or not EVC users will have to transfer to a WC, but one way or the other there is access for sure, or at least should be.



Makes sense to me!  And it is good info to have on this thread.


----------



## peemagg

Thank you all for your help.  This was a problem that was brought up on the disAbilities board.  There was a person on there who was not allowed to see the Olivander's show in the last month.  They were told that unless they could stand for the length of the show, they could not see it.  I did not see how that allowed with it being a relatively new attraction and the ADA laws.  Kind of figured that it was the person at the door being misinformed.

This information makes me feel better since we will be going there for the first time next year and I can't stand all that long.

Thank you all for the help.  I will pass this information on to the disAbilites forum.


----------



## EvangelineG

peemagg said:


> Thank you all for your help.  This was a problem that was brought up on the disAbilities board.  There was a person on there who was not allowed to see the Olivander's show in the last month.  They were told that unless they could stand for the length of the show, they could not see it.  I did not see how that allowed with it being a relatively new attraction and the ADA laws.  Kind of figured that it was the person at the door being misinformed.
> 
> This information makes me feel better since we will be going there for the first time next year and I can't stand all that long.
> 
> Thank you all for the help.  I will pass this information on to the disAbilites forum.



No problem at all. I was also following the thread in disAbilities, and was concerned. My youngest sister has mobility issues as well as cognitive/social/emotional ones and would be soooo upset to be denied entrance, especially since we were able to see the show last year with her (the wands chose my twin sons!), so I thought I'd better check it out. The person I dealt with on the phone was super nice, and I am looking forward to another fantastic experience at Universal! 

I posted this info on the other thread after posting here. I hope you have a great trip next year! Our experience with a variety of special needs at Universal was 100% positive. As a matter of fact we had some of our best CM interaction there of our whole trip!


----------



## GrumpyGoofyFan

Hi,

I have a one two park express pass to Universal and I was wondering should I do the harry potter rides that are not express first when the park opens. I won't be able to get in the extra hour since I am staying @ Disney but I wasn't sure what was better early or later.


----------



## mesaboy2

GrumpyGoofyFan said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I have a one two park express pass to Universal and I was wondering should I do the harry potter rides that are not express first when the park opens. I won't be able to get in the extra hour since I am staying @ Disney but I wasn't sure what was better early or later.



Experiences vary.  The first hour or two of most any park day will see the least crowds of the day.  However, it is perfectly possible that the last hour or two will see low crowds too.  Just avoid the middle of the day.


----------



## GrumpyGoofyFan

mesaboy2 said:


> Experiences vary.  The first hour or two of most any park day will see the least crowds of the day.  However, it is perfectly possible that the last hour or two will see low crowds too.  Just avoid the middle of the day.



Thank you. I will check early and see if it is really crowded. If so, I will go later on. Do you happen to know if the collectors mug from the butter beer is plastic and if so, do they sell a glass one @ a gift shop? I want to get one for a friend.


----------



## mesaboy2

GrumpyGoofyFan said:
			
		

> Thank you. I will check early and see if it is really crowded. If so, I will go later on. Do you happen to know if the collectors mug from the butter beer is plastic and if so, do they sell a glass one @ a gift shop? I want to get one for a friend.



Unless they've changed in the last 12 months, the souvie mug with butterbeer is plastic.  I don't recall seeing glass versions anywhere, but my info is a year old now.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

GrumpyGoofyFan said:


> Thank you. I will check early and see if it is really crowded. If so, I will go later on. Do you happen to know if the collectors mug from the butter beer is plastic and if so, do they sell a glass one @ a gift shop? I want to get one for a friend.



They sell glass cups in the gift shops but they don't look like the Butterbeer mugs. The glass cups I've seen have been Hogwarts house colors themed.


----------



## GrumpyGoofyFan

BrinkofSunshine said:


> They sell glass cups in the gift shops but they don't look like the Butterbeer mugs. The glass cups I've seen have been Hogwarts house colors themed.



Okay thank you, that is unfortunate. I will check out the ones they have there.


----------



## VS85

Hi everyone! I am visiting WWoHP for the first time on Thursday 12/18 after 3 days in Disney. Since this is the last park we will be at for our vacation, we sort of wanted to take it easy... Not get there right at opening and making a mad dash for all of the different attractions. I definitely want to see everything and go on all the rides though, but not really interested in seeing the rest of IoA (we might take a peek at the Dr. S area as we leave). I am thinking of getting there around 10:30am and stay until 4:30 or so. We have a 6pm spa appt back at our resort in Disney. Any thoughts on this? I know lines will probably be longer than they would right at park opening, but we like to chat and people watch in lines. I just want to make sure we can still go on the rides, try to do Ollivanders if the line isn't insane, check out the shops and eat at 3 broomsticks. I would appreciate anyone's insight! Also, anybody have an idea on crowds, given that it is the week before Xmas? Thanks!!! I am beyond excited!


----------



## macraven

_only giving yourself 6 hours for IOA might limit getting some of your goals completed.

you might or might not have short lines for some of the rides.
crowds are not bad that week you plan to go.

parry hotter could take a few hours of your day since you are getting there near the lunch hour period.

hope you have fun and see the highlights there!

people watching will be the easy part of your day there.
usually the parry hotter area has quite a few guests in that section until later in the evening._


----------



## VS85

Thanks! Maybe we will aim to get there a bit earlier to make sure we can do everything we want to. 

I read somewhere though that if you don't get there right as the park opens, you may not be able to get into WWoHP and that you'll get a timed re-entry ticket. Is this true? Or was this the case only when WWoHP first opened? I know the WWoHP area is small, but I would hate to not be allowed in even if we get there between 9 and 9:30. How long do you usually have to wait for your timed re-entry ticket to become active?


----------



## macraven

_if you are there around 9ish, you should not have any issues being able to enter the parry hotter area.

you are going the week before christmas and the parks should not be packed that early of the day.

the 18th is mid week, you should be fine._


----------



## VS85

Thanks for your replies! This definitely makes me feel better. I'm going to try not to worry about all these different factors and just try to enjoy the experience. Can't wait!!!


----------



## bugaler

We are going sometime between December 27-January 3.  We haven't set the exact date for going to Universal yet.  Should we be worried about getting into Harry Potter?  That is the only reason we are going to Universal.


----------



## mesaboy2

bugaler said:
			
		

> We are going sometime between December 27-January 3.  We haven't set the exact date for going to Universal yet.  Should we be worried about getting into Harry Potter?  That is the only reason we are going to Universal.



Those days will be extremely crowded.  If you go, be there at park open and go straight to WWoHP, then do not leave the area until you've done everything you care to.


----------



## bugaler

Thanks that was what I was thinking we would have to do.


----------



## gleecker

Hi I have many questions I hope you can help me!

I'm having a road trip in the USA and I'm planning to go to Florida in May 2013 especially to visit the Wizarding World.. Can't miss it for my life
-Is the place crowded this time of year? And how long will I be spending in queues approx.?
-If I'm thinking of spending a whole day at Universal Orlando, will I have time for the other rides that aren't in WWoHP, or can I spend my whole day there? 'Cause to be honest, 1 roller coaster is not enough for me =)
-Honestly now, I'd like to try the butterbeer, the pumpkin juice, the ice-cream.. But are they actually good?? I'd rather never know then be disappointed.. And waste my money on it (I'm just 19 and this is a trip with 2 friends, I'm not rich  )
-The ride inside the castle, I understood you can walk the whole thing or take a ride, what's the difference? Will I miss some of the castle if I go on the ride? What's more fun to do?

That's it for now but I'll be coming back for more, thanks in advance!!


----------



## macraven

gleecker said:


> Hi I have many questions I hope you can help me!
> 
> I'm having a road trip in the USA and I'm planning to go to Florida in May 2013 especially to visit the Wizarding World.. Can't miss it for my life
> -Is the place crowded this time of year? And how long will I be spending in queues approx.?
> -If I'm thinking of spending a whole day at Universal Orlando, will I have time for the other rides that aren't in WWoHP, or can I spend my whole day there? 'Cause to be honest, 1 roller coaster is not enough for me =)
> -Honestly now, I'd like to try the butterbeer, the pumpkin juice, the ice-cream.. But are they actually good?? I'd rather never know then be disappointed.. And waste my money on it (I'm just 19 and this is a trip with 2 friends, I'm not rich  )
> -The ride inside the castle, I understood you can walk the whole thing or take a ride, what's the difference? Will I miss some of the castle if I go on the ride? What's more fun to do?
> 
> That's it for now but I'll be coming back for more, thanks in advance!!



_you won't need an entire park day just to do parry hotter section.
not that much there to take 8 hours to cover, crowded or not.

if you go in May, go during the week.
avoid fridays as many school groups do attend that day.

butterbeer, pumpkin juice, etc.  ........depends on the person.
i'm not found of regular bb or the pj but others are.
i like the frozen bb only.
everyone likes something different.

in the regular line for fj, you do see inside the castle.
since you plan to spend a lot of time there, do both lines to compare.

other coaster rides are spiderman, hulk that are outside the parry hotter area.
dueling dragons/dragons challenge, and the former unicorn coaster are inside the PH area.

read at www.universalorlando.com for more information on the rides in the park._


----------



## gleecker

Thank you! That's very helpful 

Do you know if there's any deal for one day in Universal Orlando and one day in Disney World? How much will it save me and if booking it early gives me an advantage?


----------



## macraven

_darkside, motherland......

no discounts/deals for one day park tickets.


tickets for the darkside become cheaper if you buy a multi day pass._


----------



## LucyBC80

How are the crowds during the President Week? Is a 9 at Disney the same as a 9 at Universal? Do you guys recommend visiting during the week still? And should I head straight to WWoHP? I'm staying at a Holiday Inn and I'm eligible for early entry, will that help?


----------



## lindsey

I have not ready the whole thread yet, but wanted to ask this question.  I am going with my grandkids in January.  I have not seen any of the movies.  If I watch the first one, will that be enough to understand the theme?


----------



## damo

lindsey said:


> I have not ready the whole thread yet, but wanted to ask this question.  I am going with my grandkids in January.  I have not seen any of the movies.  If I watch the first one, will that be enough to understand the theme?



Yup.  Better yet, read the first book!

Even if you don't know anything about Harry Potter, it is basically just fantasy stuff with wizards and dragons and magic wands.


----------



## Hostess

Hi.  I am trying to locate the direct phone number for Three Broomsticks.  Does anyone have it?  Thank you.


----------



## damo

Hostess said:


> Hi.  I am trying to locate the direct phone number for Three Broomsticks.  Does anyone have it?  Thank you.



There is a direct phone number for Three Broomsticks?


----------



## MIChessGuy

There is if you BELIEVE there is .....


----------



## macraven

_no direct number i am aware of.

i googled it and only recieved different guest services numbers._


----------



## mso

I know this is a question everyone has asked, so I figure I'll join the club.

I am going to Islands of Adventure and Universal Studios on Sunday (jan 27) and Monday (Jan 28).

Which day is likely to be less busy for WWOHP? I'm assuming the monday but I thought I'd check. Also, is there a better time to go to avoid the crowds (early in the AM or early evening)?

Also generally what are the crowds at both places like during that last week of January??

Thanks!!!


----------



## mesaboy2

mso said:
			
		

> I know this is a question everyone has asked, so I figure I'll join the club.
> 
> I am going to Islands of Adventure and Universal Studios on Sunday (jan 27) and Monday (Jan 28).
> 
> Which day is likely to be less busy for WWOHP? I'm assuming the monday but I thought I'd check. Also, is there a better time to go to avoid the crowds (early in the AM or early evening)?
> 
> Also generally what are the crowds at both places like during that last week of January??
> 
> Thanks!!!



Believe it or not, the Sunday may be the less crowded of the two.  It's a relatively quiet time of year though, so you are likely to be fine on either day.  Pick the time of day that works best for you, just avoid the middle of the park operating day if possible.  The first hour or two, or the last hour or two, of any park day are typically the least busy times at any theme park.

Have fun!


----------



## mso

Thanks so much for the quick response! This is a great message board for information!!


----------



## CleKait

How rough is the Forbidden Journey? Could I wear my glasses on it? I ask because I need my glasses to see and don't want to put them in a locker and not be able to enjoy the castle. Plus I get a headache if I don't wear them. I could definitely survive the ride without them, I just really want them to see the castle.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

CleKait said:


> How rough is the Forbidden Journey? Could I wear my glasses on it? I ask because I need my glasses to see and don't want to put them in a locker and not be able to enjoy the castle. Plus I get a headache if I don't wear them. I could definitely survive the ride without them, I just really want them to see the castle.



Yes, you can wear your glasses on the ride  I always do and I'm never worried about them falling off.


----------



## vleeth

BrinkofSunshine said:


> Yes, you can wear your glasses on the ride  I always do and I'm never worried about them falling off.



Thanks for this info.  DD7 has glasses now and we'll have to figure out when she shouldn't wear them.  This really helps.


----------



## 1000HappyWishes

My very first post on this site, yaay! 

Anyway, does anybody know if I'll be alright keeping my camera and my wallet in my shorts pocket on Forbidden Journey? I'm going to the Wizarding World in April for a choir trip and I don't really want to carry around a purse with me or have the hassle of a locker to deal with it. 

Thank you!


----------



## mesaboy2

1000HappyWishes said:
			
		

> My very first post on this site, yaay!
> 
> Anyway, does anybody know if I'll be alright keeping my camera and my wallet in my shorts pocket on Forbidden Journey? I'm going to the Wizarding World in April for a choir trip and I don't really want to carry around a purse with me or have the hassle of a locker to deal with it.
> 
> Thank you!



I would recommend pockets with flaps.  You are oriented in all sorts of positions just short of upside-down.  I could feel my cell phone sliding around in my front pocket.

And !


----------



## 1000HappyWishes

mesaboy2 said:


> I would recommend pockets with flaps.  You are oriented in all sorts of positions just short of upside-down.  I could feel my cell phone sliding around in my front pocket.
> 
> And !



Thank you! I'll be sure to hit up the local Kohl's by me to pick up some new shorts before I leave.


----------



## glocon

There is a very *small* compartment in the back of the seat that would fit a camera and a wallet, but not much else. And you would have to be very quick putting stuff in it...


----------



## vleeth

glocon said:


> There is a very *small* compartment in the back of the seat that would fit a camera and a wallet, but not much else. And you would have to be very quick putting stuff in it...



Is that the back of the seat in front of you?


----------



## mesaboy2

vleeth said:
			
		

> Is that the back of the seat in front of you?



There is no seat in front of you on this attraction.


----------



## vleeth

mesaboy2 said:


> There is no seat in front of you on this attraction.



So is it behind your seat?  Or in your seat where your back goes?


----------



## hlg22

I'm heading out to Orlando next month to meet up with my sister, who will be there for a conference being held on-property at Disney.  We really, really want to see the WWoHP...however, the only possible day for us to do so with her conference schedule is the afternoon of the Friday after Presidents' Day, from about 1 p.m. until IOA closes at 8 - we'd be heading directly there from our Disney hotel via cab as soon as her conference ends at noon.  Obviously, I know that's not ideal and I'd anticipated it would be packed but figured while we might have to wait a very long time for Forbidden Journey, I'd buy the "Express Pass" option to maximize our time on some of the other rides and we'd still get to see/do everything.  

In doing some research, however, I found out about the "return time" system they use to close off WWoHP when it gets crowded, and I'm concerned about how that might impact us, given that crowd levels are predicted to be high when we're there.  I'm wondering if anyone could advise on how often that gets put into place these days and how it works - most of the reports I've found about it are 2011ish and I'm not sure if crowds have gone down any as the novelty has worn off.  I would hate to arrive at 1 and get a ticket to come back to WWoHP at 6:30 p.m., for example, or even worse, find out that all of the return time tix have been distributed for the day already and we're out of luck - WWoHP is the entire reason we're planning to come to IOA, we're not really interested in the rest though we will visit other areas of the park if we have time.  Any insight anyone might have is appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

vleeth said:
			
		

> So is it behind your seat?  Or in your seat where your back goes?



It is definitely not behind your seat.  It's been over a year now, but I believe it is close to where your lower back would be.



			
				hlg22 said:
			
		

> I'm heading out to Orlando next month to meet up with my sister, who will be there for a conference being held on-property at Disney.  We really, really want to see the WWoHP...however, the only possible day for us to do so with her conference schedule is the afternoon of the Friday after Presidents' Day, from about 1 p.m. until IOA closes at 8 - we'd be heading directly there from our Disney hotel via cab as soon as her conference ends at noon.  Obviously, I know that's not ideal and I'd anticipated it would be packed but figured while we might have to wait a very long time for Forbidden Journey, I'd buy the "Express Pass" option to maximize our time on some of the other rides and we'd still get to see/do everything.
> 
> In doing some research, however, I found out about the "return time" system they use to close off WWoHP when it gets crowded, and I'm concerned about how that might impact us, given that crowd levels are predicted to be high when we're there.  I'm wondering if anyone could advise on how often that gets put into place these days and how it works - most of the reports I've found about it are 2011ish and I'm not sure if crowds have gone down any as the novelty has worn off.  I would hate to arrive at 1 and get a ticket to come back to WWoHP at 6:30 p.m., for example, or even worse, find out that all of the return time tix have been distributed for the day already and we're out of luck - WWoHP is the entire reason we're planning to come to IOA, we're not really interested in the rest though we will visit other areas of the park if we have time.  Any insight anyone might have is appreciated.  Thanks!



I have not seen a report of that return time system for WWoHP being in place for more than a year now.  I believe they made some adjustments inside WWoHP to handle crowds better and it's been gone ever since.


----------



## damo

mesaboy2 said:


> It is definitely not behind your seat.  It's been over a year now, but I believe it is close to where your lower back would be.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen a report of that return time system for WWoHP being in place for more than a year now.  I believe they made some adjustments inside WWoHP to handle crowds better and it's been gone ever since.



They used the timed entry at Christmas time this year.  Unless you are going during the really peak times (Christmas and Easter), I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## mesaboy2

damo said:
			
		

> They used the timed entry at Christmas time this year.



That'll teach me to pop in after a long absence and try to answer questions.


----------



## glocon

vleeth said:


> So is it behind your seat?  Or in your seat where your back goes?



It is on your seat back at lower back level. Not much more than a camera and phone will fit in there though.


----------



## Lilysmom

Hi all! I'd like to take the kids over to IOA. My ten year old is absolutely OBSESSED with Harry Potter and I think she'd flip her lid to see the attractions. I have a couple of questions I was hoping maybe someone could answer because DH and I haven't been to Universal in 13 years and now with 4 kids it's a whole different ball game!

We are staying at AKL at Disney from 5/17- 5/24. Would I be better off adding an extra day to the trip and staying on site at a Universal Resort in order to be able to take advantage of early entry or any other perks? If the answer is no and we just drive over for the day what day of the week would be best to be able to head over. I know crowd levels tend to vary by the days of the week and not sure if they are comparable to Disney or not. Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## glocon

Personally I would try to stay onsite if you could. It is just a different vacation that way. And you would get early entry and EP for check in and check out day, so you could do 2 UO days if you wanted.

But honestly, I don't know what kind of rooms are available for a family of six. It could be prohibitively expensive.


----------



## coastgirl

We last visited the WWoHP almost exactly 2 years ago--Feb was good, but it was still pretty "in demand" in 2010.  We are going again in August, 10-24, and getting a Flexpass, so we can go as often as we like during our stay.  I know crowds drop off in August because so many US kids go back to school by mid-month.   Because it's August, I'm thinking we'll try to go in the morning, go back to the villa by lunch, then head out again around supper time? Figuring we'll steer away from the weekends? So, what's different in two years?  

My son had an amazing experience getting his first wand from Ollivander's on our last trip.  My dd, turning 10, would love to have her turn now!  Any advice on that?  Are the lines for Ollivander's any shorter?  (My son had the advantage of being just about Harry's age and size, and being be-spectacled.  He was an obvious pick.  )


----------



## damo

coastgirl said:


> We last visited the WWoHP almost exactly 2 years ago--Feb was good, but it was still pretty "in demand" in 2010.  We are going again in August, 10-24, and getting a Flexpass, so we can go as often as we like during our stay.  I know crowds drop off in August because so many US kids go back to school by mid-month.   Because it's August, I'm thinking we'll try to go in the morning, go back to the villa by lunch, then head out again around supper time? Figuring we'll steer away from the weekends? So, what's different in two years?
> 
> My son had an amazing experience getting his first wand from Ollivander's on our last trip.  My dd, turning 10, would love to have her turn now!  Any advice on that?  Are the lines for Ollivander's any shorter?  (My son had the advantage of being just about Harry's age and size, and being be-spectacled.  He was an obvious pick.  )



Keep an eye on hours.  By the end of the month, the hours drop off quite substantially.   Last year, by August 19th, the parks were only open until 8 pm, so keep an eye on the hours.  We've been several times during the last week of August.  It can still be quite busy and is VERY HOT!!!  So definitely get there before opening, take advantage of the water rides and take a break in mid day. 

Transformers will be open by mid August as well as the newly themed Simpsons area with one new small ride.  Despicable Me is new and I think the Spiderman ride has been upgraded since you've been there.  There is a new miniature golf course, well two courses, at the exit to Citywalk as well.  There is a new daily parade at the studios and a lagoon show at night.

There are rumours of a lagoon show for IOA but I haven't heard any final details on that.  The whole Jaws area is gone and is under construction for the new Diagon Alley.  There is also construction outside of WWoHP for the new Hogwarts Express ride that will join up the two Harry Potter areas of the two parks.  You may see some construction at Jurassic Park as the new renovations and new coaster may have been begun there.


----------



## damo

mesaboy2 said:


> That'll teach me to pop in after a long absence and try to answer questions.




Hahaha!  Yup, lots of new stuff going on over here.


----------



## coastgirl

damo said:


> Keep an eye on hours.  By the end of the month, the hours drop off quite substantially.   Last year, by August 19th, the parks were only open until 8 pm, so keep an eye on the hours.  We've been several times during the last week of August.  It can still be quite busy and is VERY HOT!!!  So definitely get there before opening, take advantage of the water rides and take a break in mid day.



Thanks Damo. I see the August hours aren't up yet.  When we were there in Feb., 7:00 was a late closing, so anything past that will feel like a bonus.  But good to know, as I was assuming that the hours would be similar to May, which is generally later.

Busy stuff then still busy now?  Forbidden Journey and Ollivander's still good for a long wait?


----------



## damo

coastgirl said:


> Thanks Damo. I see the August hours aren't up yet.  When we were there in Feb., 7:00 was a late closing, so anything past that will feel like a bonus.  But good to know, as I was assuming that the hours would be similar to May, which is generally later.
> 
> Busy stuff then still busy now?  Forbidden Journey and Ollivander's still good for a long wait?



Yes, the crowds for FJ and Ollivanders are still heavy.  I suspect that overall crowds in both parks are going to be busier this summer because of the opening of Transformers and Simpsons.


----------



## cc-atl

My son has expressed an interest in wearing the robe/cloak from his Harry Potter costume.  Are there any rules against children dressing up in a costume?


----------



## Squirlz

cc-atl said:


> My son has expressed an interest in wearing the robe/cloak from his Harry Potter costume.  Are there any rules against children dressing up in a costume?



I saw children wearing cloaks that they had _bought_ there.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

cc-atl said:


> My son has expressed an interest in wearing the robe/cloak from his Harry Potter costume.  Are there any rules against children dressing up in a costume?



No rules against it. As long as nobody is pretending to be the characters/employees and not taking pictures with other guests, it's fine.


----------



## cc-atl

BrinkofSunshine said:


> No rules against it. As long as nobody is pretending to be the characters/employees and not taking pictures with other guests, it's fine.



Thank you all for the quick responses.


----------



## mousehousemom

We are going to WDW in March and have decided to add two days at IOA and US.  We are planning on going on a Sunday and Monday and have bought the Universal Unlimited Express pass for both days.  I'm trying to decide what park to go to on what day.  Several in our group really want to take in WWoHP.  Which day would be best for it?  Thanks for any help and suggestions you may have!


----------



## mesaboy2

mousehousemom said:
			
		

> We are going to WDW in March and have decided to add two days at IOA and US.  We are planning on going on a Sunday and Monday and have bought the Universal Unlimited Express pass for both days.  I'm trying to decide what park to go to on what day.  Several in our group really want to take in WWoHP.  Which day would be best for it?  Thanks for any help and suggestions you may have!



Sunday is likely better than Monday for WWoHP.  In the future, know that you can purchase the Express passes in the park once you've had a chance to see the crowds for yourself and judge their worth.


----------



## mousehousemom

mesaboy2 said:


> Sunday is likely better than Monday for WWoHP.  In the future, know that you can purchase the Express passes in the park once you've had a chance to see the crowds for yourself and judge their worth.



Thanks for the info!  So excited to go!


----------



## Metro West

mousehousemom said:


> Thanks for the info!  So excited to go!


 I'm sure you'll have a great time!


----------



## Poseidon93

I am planning a trip for sometime near the end of August. I am wondering how much spending money to bring for souvenirs and food. I don't want t say no to getting something just because I want to get something else. I will definitely be buying a few shirts and a wand, but on average how much should I bring? How much have you guys spent on souvenirs there? Thanks!


----------



## coastgirl

I would say it's a hard place to say no.   Wands are about $30 I think, shirts 20+, we brought home the butter beer souvenier mug ($9-10), pigmy puffs for the kids (another $15 or so...).  Honeyduke's is a hard place to leave without a bagful, $10 for a chocolate frog...My kids are already saving up their allowances, 6 months out.


----------



## Poseidon93

Ok, so 500-1000 should be more than enough?


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Poseidon93 said:


> Ok, so 500-1000 should be more than enough?



That's definitely enough. People actually spend $1,000 on souvenirs on trips?!


----------



## Poseidon93

Lol I never have. This is my first trip where I am old enough to have to save my own spending money so I am not sure.


----------



## Orreed

Check out the online store to picture want you want and around how much you want to spend.  I don't think they have everything but will help you a lot. http://www.universalorlando.com/Merchandise/merchandisehome.aspx We bought my sister a wand ($31) and a chocolate frog ($10). We eat breakfast at the Three Broomsticks ($15) including a beverage. Lunch is around the same price.


----------



## coastgirl

Is breakfast at the Three Broomsticks for everyone now, or still just for special packages? (We won't be at a Universal hotel, we've got two weeks, so we'll be enjoying a villa.)


----------



## nemofans

It will be hard not to buy everything.  My boys each want a new wand.  They currently have Harry's wand.  I am sure they will find other things they will want.  We will have to get a few things from Honeyduke's.  Then I will get an ornament & maybe a shirt for myself.  We will try butterbeer & pumpkin juice, as well as eat at 3 Broomsticks.


----------



## Metro West

coastgirl said:


> Is breakfast at the Three Broomsticks for everyone now, or still just for special packages? (We won't be at a Universal hotel, we've got two weeks, so we'll be enjoying a villa.)


 I believe anyone can have breakfast there but they will only take reservations if you have a package. Otherwise you'll have to wait.


----------



## villavic

Sorry if this has been already asked, it's hard to look for the answer over 65 pages, with no search engine  

I'm not a HP films fan, just saw the first two. But I always like to see new rides with a previous "knowledge of the facts", or knowing better the story, I mean to enjoy a bit more the ride recognizing characters, scenes, etc.

So my questions are: Is it recommendable to see any Harry Potter movie before the ride? And what movies are most related to the ride (and you recommend to watch)? Or it doesn't matter at all?


----------



## hpriamson

Watch the movies up to "Goblet of Fire" - the 4th movie.  That should get you up to everything you're likely to see in the current WWoHP - dueling dragons, all the stuff in Forbidden Journey, Butterbeer, etc.  

It's not THAT big a deal though.  There's nothing so esoteric about the Harry Potter universe that you'll be puzzled by it if you weren't previously exposed to it.  My wife hadn't read any of the books, and hadn't seen any of the movies since the first one (and that 10 years before we visited), and she still loved it.


----------



## AliceandAriel

villavic said:


> Sorry if this has been already asked, it's hard to look for the answer over 65 pages, with no search engine
> 
> I'm not a HP films fan, just saw the first two. But I always like to see new rides with a previous "knowledge of the facts", or knowing better the story, I mean to enjoy a bit more the ride recognizing characters, scenes, etc.
> 
> So my questions are: Is it recommendable to see any Harry Potter movie before the ride? And what movies are most related to the ride (and you recommend to watch)? Or it doesn't matter at all?



Like the person above me mentioned, Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire would cover the rides and general atmosphere for the most part. I'd also recommend Prisoner of Azkaban or Order of the Phoenix, but more PoA than OotP since the latter focuses more on plot in the movie and the darker side outside Hogwarts than inside, which is what you'll want to know prior to the park. 

______

Has anyone heard rumors of IoA tearing down some of their current workings around the HP Park to make way for new rides? I've been reading around, and apparently there's some paperwork on two new rides they're drafting for the HP Park, but nothing is solid... yet.


----------



## glocon

All I can say is that I hope that rumor is true. But it seems like some of the people on the DIS who are there frequently would have mentioned that....

One can always hope....


----------



## brookelizabeth

Has the Three Broomsticks breakfast been discontinued?  I do not see anything about it online anymore, or as an offering when doing a package at Universal hotel.


----------



## damo

brookelizabeth said:


> Has the Three Broomsticks breakfast been discontinued?  I do not see anything about it online anymore, or as an offering when doing a package at Universal hotel.



It is still there right beside Harry's picture... https://www.universalorlando.com/Vacation-Packages/bf/Featured-Vacation-Packages.aspx


----------



## damo

AliceandAriel said:


> Has anyone heard rumors of IoA tearing down some of their current workings around the HP Park to make way for new rides? I've been reading around, and apparently there's some paperwork on two new rides they're drafting for the HP Park, but nothing is solid... yet.



I think you might be confused about the new rides.  There are new HP rides being built at Universal Studios where Jaws used to be.  There is also a new HP Express station being build at IOA.  Nothing was torn down other than a few small buildings in the Lost Continent.


----------



## brookelizabeth

damo said:


> It is still there right beside Harry's picture... https://www.universalorlando.com/Vacation-Packages/bf/Featured-Vacation-Packages.aspx



Thank you!  I could not find that page!  Glad it's still being offered.

Are you able to tack this on to an already existing reservation, or do you have to specifically book it with your package?


----------



## damo

brookelizabeth said:


> Thank you!  I could not find that page!  Glad it's still being offered.
> 
> Are you able to tack this on to an already existing reservation, or do you have to specifically book it with your package?



Are you staying onsite?  If so, just go to the concierge and they will make a reservation for you....no special package needed.


----------



## brookelizabeth

damo said:


> Are you staying onsite?  If so, just go to the concierge and they will make a reservation for you....no special package needed.



Yes - that's great to hear.  I thought it was possible, pending availability of course, but wasn't finding any solid details!

Thank you again!


----------



## damo

brookelizabeth said:


> Yes - that's great to hear.  I thought it was possible, pending availability of course, but wasn't finding any solid details!
> 
> Thank you again!



It isn't something they advertise. Package purchasers get first crack at reservations and then onsite get second crack and regular park goers get last crack.  You are only guaranteed a reservation if you purchase a package.


----------



## coastgirl

So I'm still not clear on this breakfast thing...we will not be staying onsite, but are planning on being there for rope drop (the general rope drop for the great unwashed like us )  Can we walk into the Three Broomsticks and have brekkie?  Is it a la carte like lunch?


----------



## damo

coastgirl said:


> So I'm still not clear on this breakfast thing...we will not be staying onsite, but are planning on being there for rope drop (the general rope drop for the great unwashed like us )  Can we walk into the Three Broomsticks and have brekkie?  Is it a la carte like lunch?



You may or may not be able to have brekkie depending on whether the restaurant is already booked with reservations.  It is the same set up as lunch.


----------



## coastgirl

Thanks Damo.  Do you (or anyone else!) know when breakfast service ends?


----------



## Moonwolf

My friend and I are big Harry Potter fans but not that into coasters. 

At first we were just going to skip over the Dragon Challenge ride but then I heard that there was some things to see in the line itself. Now I'm wondering if there is enough interesting things there that it would be worth it to take a walk though the line if the wait is short enough?


----------



## mesaboy2

Moonwolf said:


> My friend and I are big Harry Potter fans but not that into coasters.
> 
> At first we were just going to skip over the Dragon Challenge ride but then I heard that there was some things to see in the line itself. Now I'm wondering if there is enough interesting things there that it would be worth it to take a walk though the line if the wait is short enough?



In my experience, all the interesting HP stuff in the queue is well before the point where the lines back up.  I think the themed stuff is pretty much over once you get into the cave-tunnel-like portions.  That is a looong queue.


----------



## nemofans

So I read that the possible date of completion for the new HP stuff in USO may be summer 2014.  We are planning to go Oct 2014, so do you think it will be crazy busy like when WWOHP 1st opened or not as much?


----------



## dfriia

Moonwolf said:


> My friend and I are big Harry Potter fans but not that into coasters.
> 
> At first we were just going to skip over the Dragon Challenge ride but then I heard that there was some things to see in the line itself. Now I'm wondering if there is enough interesting things there that it would be worth it to take a walk though the line if the wait is short enough?



I went through all the queues without riding any ride in WWoHP. They were all worthwhile for the queues alone to me. 

At the top of the hill going into the Dragon Challenge entrance building, you can see the Weasley's enchanted flying car crashed in the Forbidden Forest as well as the back side of Hagrid's Hut. You can hear Hagrid warning students off from the Forest as well as Fang barking.


Once inside the Champion's Tent, you can circle the Goblet of Fire (on fire!), be greeted as a champion, and see the cots, brooms, and refreshments for the champions who are waiting for their turn at the Dragon Challenge. Then, inside the castle area to see the TriWizards Championship Cup, and the floating candles of the Great Hall.

Pasted below is a link to my blog entry for the ride with photos.

http://roadtripswithbob.blogspot.com/2010/12/hogsmead-part-2.html


----------



## Moonwolf

mesaboy2 said:


> In my experience, all the interesting HP stuff in the queue is well before the point where the lines back up.  I think the themed stuff is pretty much over once you get into the cave-tunnel-like portions.  That is a looong queue.





dfriia said:


> I went through all the queues without riding any ride in WWoHP. They were all worthwhile for the queues alone to me.
> 
> At the top of the hill going into the Dragon Challenge entrance building, you can see the Weasley's enchanted flying car crashed in the Forbidden Forest as well as the back side of Hagrid's Hut. You can hear Hagrid warning students off from the Forest as well as Fang barking.
> 
> 
> Once inside the Champion's Tent, you can circle the Goblet of Fire (on fire!), be greeted as a champion, and see the cots, brooms, and refreshments for the champions who are waiting for their turn at the Dragon Challenge. Then, inside the castle area to see the TriWizards Championship Cup, and the floating candles of the Great Hall.
> 
> Pasted below is a link to my blog entry for the ride with photos.
> 
> http://roadtripswithbob.blogspot.com/2010/12/hogsmead-part-2.html



Thanks both of you. It definitely looks like enough to make it worth checking out.


----------



## AnnaTink

Hi There,

We are going to be in Orlando 15th -19th April (Mon-Fri) and I was wondering if there would be a best day to go to IOA?

We have done WWOHP before and we are going back to mainly soak up the atmosphere and grab a Butterbeer, if the queue wasn't too bad we may do Forbidden Journey, but wouldn't be doing Ollivanders! 


Any advice gratefully received


----------



## StarWarsJez

nemofans said:


> So I read that the possible date of completion for the new HP stuff in USO may be summer 2014.  We are planning to go Oct 2014, so do you think it will be crazy busy like when WWOHP 1st opened or not as much?



I think it's fair to assume its going to be CRAZY BUSY when HP phase 2 opens. IMO theyre being over optimistic with the 'summer 14' launch date so if you're going in October you may be timing it right.

Whatever happens you'll have a blast!


----------



## AliceandAriel

Touching on the subject of the HP Expansion... 

What do you think Universal is going to do with HP now being in both IoA AND Universal? Will it be required to have a park-to-park pass to use the train (since you're technically going from one park to the next?)

Otherwise, I'm excited as all heck for the expansion. Making a huge plan to go with (hopefully) some girlfriends to the park and really live it up.


----------



## mbrou24

AliceandAriel said:


> Touching on the subject of the HP Expansion...
> 
> What do you think Universal is going to do with HP now being in both IoA AND Universal? Will it be required to have a park-to-park pass to use the train (since you're technically going from one park to the next?)
> 
> Otherwise, I'm excited as all heck for the expansion. Making a huge plan to go with (hopefully) some girlfriends to the park and really live it up.



Yes you will need part to park tickets to visit both lands... They will have a ticket window similar to a real train station for guests to upgrade


----------



## CuriousRapunzel

Does the Wizarding World open at 9AM like the the rest of the park? Should we head there first in the morning?


----------



## mesaboy2

CuriousRapunzel said:


> Does the Wizarding World open at 9AM like the the rest of the park? Should we head there first in the morning?



It opens an hour earlier than park open for resort guests, and at park open for all others.  Early in the morning or late in the day are typically the least crowded times at any theme park.


----------



## macraven

_hey mesaboy, good to see you back posting on the darkside. 


got a trip planned soon?_


----------



## mesaboy2

macraven said:


> hey mesaboy, good to see you back posting on the darkside.
> 
> got a trip planned soon?



Thanks, mac!  I'd come over here more often but I worry that my info would be out-of-date and steer somebody wrong.  So I mostly lurk.  Will definitely be back, but nothing in the immediate future.  Patiently waiting for that badly-kept secret in the Studios to finish up and open next summer I guess.


----------



## LittlePoca

AliceandAriel said:


> Touching on the subject of the HP Expansion...
> 
> What do you think Universal is going to do with HP now being in both IoA AND Universal? Will it be required to have a park-to-park pass to use the train (since you're technically going from one park to the next?)





mbrou24 said:


> Yes you will need part to park tickets to visit both lands... They will have a ticket window similar to a real train station for guests to upgrade



I'm a little confused  Does this mean that the new HP attractions are being built in the main US park, rather than IOA? Or will you only need to buy tickets to both parks if you want to see the train station at the other end?


----------



## nemofans

The new HP stuff being built will be in Univ Studios park, not IOA, w/Hogwarts Express running between the 2.  If you want to see both areas, then you will need tix for both parks.  If you want to ride the train between the 2 areas, then you will need park to park tix.


----------



## LittlePoca

nemofans said:


> The new HP stuff being built will be in Univ Studios park, not IOA, w/Hogwarts Express running between the 2.  If you want to see both areas, then you will need tix for both parks.  If you want to ride the train between the 2 areas, then you will need park to park tix.



Thanks for clearing that up for me! 

That seems a really bizarre thing to do!? Do you know why they've chosen to do that? Is it just to make more money with the extra ticket sales?
Also, when I was there last year, I rode Dragon Challenge and saw construction going on right beside it. Anyone know what that could have been??

I'm going to WDW/IOA in 2014 and was looking forward to seeing the expansion, but there's no way I can afford park to park tickets, so I'm pretty bummed by this news


----------



## mesaboy2

LittlePoca said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me!
> 
> *That seems a really bizarre thing to do!? Do you know why they've chosen to do that?* Is it just to make more money with the extra ticket sales?
> Also, when I was there last year, I rode Dragon Challenge and saw construction going on right beside it. Anyone know what that could have been??
> 
> I'm going to WDW/IOA in 2014 and was looking forward to seeing the expansion, but there's no way I can afford park to park tickets, so I'm pretty bummed by this news



It is a very unusual arrangement for sure.  I'm not sure there's another attraction anywhere that straddles two parks with separate admissions.

While I suppose a case could be made that this is partly a money-grab, I think it has more to do with spreading crowds more evenly across the two parks.  The train is a natural fit between the two HP lands and is an innovative concept for the theme parks.  The train route will border DC, so it seems likely that is the construction you saw.

If I may, it doesn't seem to me that park-hopper tickets are that much more cost-prohibitive than standard tickets, especially with a year or so of advance planning on your side.


----------



## LittlePoca

Ah, the train route, that makes sense!

And thank you for mentioning about the tickets, I had just assumed in my head that park to park tickets would be twice the price of a normal ticket, however I just looked it up and now see that in reality it's only about £30 more. That sounds a bit better for sure!

I'm panicking a little about funds for this trip, as we originally had it planned for this year, but had to postpone it due to lack of money  But I guess I should check in future before I start to panic too much!


----------



## MommaBearof4

Moonwolf said:


> My friend and I are big Harry Potter fans but not that into coasters.
> 
> At first we were just going to skip over the Dragon Challenge ride but then I heard that there was some things to see in the line itself. Now I'm wondering if there is enough interesting things there that it would be worth it to take a walk though the line if the wait is short enough?



Moonwolf, the staff at dragon challenge are awesome. They let me walk up and take pics without going on the ride. We had the express pass, so I had ridden the coaster earlier and there were so many fabulous things I wanted pictures of that I went back just for the pics. When I got to where the express line entered on the right and the regular line entered on the left, I thanked him and turned to leave. That's when he stopped me and told me that I wanted to go thru the regular line because there was a lot more to see that way.

Having said all of that, I am not a fan of roller coasters and only did it, both sides because it was HP. It wasn't too scary. I enjoyed it and have done it numerous times since then


----------



## babynala

Just wanted to say thanks for all the great information on this thread.  We are headed to Universal in about a month and my DD is a big HP fan.  With all the advice on here I know she will have a great experience.


----------



## schumigirl

LittlePoca said:


> Ah, the train route, that makes sense!
> 
> And thank you for mentioning about the tickets, I had just assumed in my head that park to park tickets would be twice the price of a normal ticket, however I just looked it up and now see that in reality it's only about £30 more. That sounds a bit better for sure!
> 
> I'm panicking a little about funds for this trip, as we originally had it planned for this year, but had to postpone it due to lack of money  But I guess I should check in future before I start to panic too much!




Have you looked at the UK tickets for Universal?

The 14 day Unlimited park to park is around £99....works out cheaper and better value than most of the tickets offered for us.

Even if you don`t use every day on it, it`s a fantastic price.


----------



## spima3

I was so very excited when I checked back here and found the expansion for HP.  I was planning a trip for early this summer, but will probably wait now for the expansion to be finished.

I think the train between the two parks will be awesome!  It will also give me more time to save $$.  With DD18 starting college this year, there is going to be a less $$ now to put towards an expensive vacation.


----------



## Aljo

My daughter went in 2011 and we will be going this August.

Is the locker line still on the right and the ride line on the left?

The castle tour is actually the queue before the ride itself or something else entirely?

If i want to take photos inside the castle, can I do that, or do I need to check my camera, it's a point and shoot but a bulky one, almost looks like an SLR

Thanks so much!


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Aljo said:


> My daughter went in 2011 and we will be going this August.
> 
> Is the locker line still on the right and the ride line on the left?
> 
> The castle tour is actually the queue before the ride itself or something else entirely?
> 
> If i want to take photos inside the castle, can I do that, or do I need to check my camera, it's a point and shoot but a bulky one, almost looks like an SLR
> 
> Thanks so much!



1). There's no separation between locker and ride lines anymore. Everyone goes down the left side (or, if it's really busy, into an outdoor queue and then into the castle). 

2). The Castle Tour has its own portrait gallery that is different in layout than the portrait gallery in the regular queue (this one has stairs), but runs parallel to the regular queue starting in Dumbledore's Office.

3). If your camera doesn't fit in a pocket, it will need to be stored in a locker. If you go on the Castle Tour you'll be able to bring your camera with you.


----------



## Aljo

BrinkofSunshine said:


> 2). The Castle Tour has its own portrait gallery that is different in layout than the portrait gallery in the regular queue (this one has stairs), but runs parallel to the regular queue starting in Dumbledore's Office.



thank you!  If I'm understanding correctly, I should get on the "ride" line first and after riding, I then can go back to the "castle tour only" line  so I can take my time and take photos walking throughout the castle.   I've read that sometimes the "castle tour" line is closed, especially during peak season, is that true?  We are going in August.  I would love to do both the ride and the castle tour.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Aljo said:


> thank you!  If I'm understanding correctly, I should get on the "ride" line first and after riding, I then can go back to the "castle tour only" line  so I can take my time and take photos walking throughout the castle.   I've read that sometimes the "castle tour" line is closed, especially during peak season, is that true?  We are going in August.  I would love to do both the ride and the castle tour.



Generally, when the wait is 90 minutes or more they will shut down the castle tour line. However at the end of the night there's usually a short wait and the tour should be open


----------



## igo4yellin

LittlePoca said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me!
> 
> That seems a really bizarre thing to do!? Do you know why they've chosen to do that? Is it just to make more money with the extra ticket sales?
> Also, when I was there last year, I rode Dragon Challenge and saw construction going on right beside it. Anyone know what that could have been??
> 
> I'm going to WDW/IOA in 2014 and was looking forward to seeing the expansion, but there's no way I can afford park to park tickets, so I'm pretty bummed by this news




Really?  There's "no way" you can afford two park tickets?  I'm nobody to judge another person's financial situation - but perhaps if taking a vacation is within ~$40 of breaking the bank, you need to re-prioritize and not take the vacation in the first place.


----------



## LittlePoca

igo4yellin said:


> Really?  There's "no way" you can afford two park tickets?  I'm nobody to judge another person's financial situation - but perhaps if taking a vacation is within ~$40 of breaking the bank, you need to re-prioritize and not take the vacation in the first place.



No, you're not anyone to judge. And if you actually read what I said then you would realise that I thought it would cost much more than an extra £30 until I checked. Please don't give advice that isn't asked for. It's not appreciated.


----------



## mbrou24

LittlePoca said:


> No, you're not anyone to judge. And if you actually read what I said then you would realise that I thought it would cost much more than an extra £30 until I checked. Please don't give advice that isn't asked for. It's not appreciated.



To answer you're other question. The construction on the side of dragon challenege is for the hogwarts express hogsmeade station


----------



## snoopboop

LittlePoca said:


> No, you're not anyone to judge. And if you actually read what I said then you would realise that I thought it would cost much more than an extra £30 until I checked. Please don't give advice that isn't asked for. It's not appreciated.



Hey, YOU said you couldn't afford park-to-park tickets. This implied that you'd checked prices. (Otherwise, how would you know whether or not you could afford it!?) Yes, you said later that you'd made an assumption... but this poster was replying to your original post (and QUOTED the exact section to which they were replying, even!). 

You came here asking for information/advice. They gave it. Why get snarky about that? Sheesh.


----------



## snykymom

BrinkofSunshine said:


> 3). If your camera doesn't fit in a pocket, it will need to be stored in a locker. If you go on the Castle Tour you'll be able to bring your camera with you.


I have a camera case that slips onto a belt. Would I be able to take that with me, or would I need to put it in the locker?


----------



## mesaboy2

snykymom said:


> I have a camera case that slips onto a belt. Would I be able to take that with me, or would I need to put it in the locker?



I have not had a problem doing this.  Though I will say my shirt was untucked and may have inadvertently obscured the case from view.


----------



## Aljo

Staying onsite, early hours in August for HP are from 7 am - 8am.  Is it necessary to get to IOA before 7am?   I read that Ollivanders should be done first and then FJ, do you all agree?


----------



## mesaboy2

Aljo said:


> Staying onsite, early hours in August for HP are from 7 am - 8am.  Is it necessary to get to IOA before 7am?   I read that Ollivanders should be done first and then FJ, do you all agree?



Unless something has changed, Ollivander's first. It simply can't handle people as fast as FJ can.  The earlier you arrive, the less wait for O's.


----------



## Metro West

Aljo said:


> Staying onsite, early hours in August for HP are from 7 am - 8am.  Is it necessary to get to IOA before 7am?   I read that Ollivanders should be done first and then FJ, do you all agree?


 Definitely do Ollivanders first as the line is slow moving but it grows very quickly. I think the earlier you can arrive in line the better. Along with onsite and partner hotel package guests to deal with, you will also have passholders who are allowed early entry this summer so it will be a lot more crowded than usual.


----------



## Aljo

Thank you!  We will definitely do Ollivanders first.  How far is FJ from Ollivanders exit?  what's the best and quickest way to get to the FJ line from Ollivanders?

There is no way for us to bypass the lockers as I have a pretty bulky camera and will need to check it.  Hope I don't waste too much time doing this.  I also don't want to do single rider (esp. if castle tour is closed) as i want to experience the inside of the castle........so how much of a wait can I expect at FJ? Arriving at park hopefully by 6:30 - 6:45am, (yikes, we are not morning people!! but will have to be for HP)   going to Ollivanders first, what is that about a 5-10 min "show"?  I'm guessing we should be on line for FJ about 7:20am or so, does that sound about right?

I know someone answered me in a prior post that there is now one line for FJ and lockers so do the people that need lockers get off that line, put their stuff in lockers and then go back on the same line?  Won't people think I am cutting the line?  Maybe I'm just dense and not understanding this clearly, sorry!

Thanks so much for your assistance, you guys are the best


----------



## mesaboy2

Aljo said:


> Thank you!  We will definitely do Ollivanders first.  *How far is FJ from Ollivanders exit?  what's the best and quickest way to get to the FJ line from Ollivanders?*
> 
> There is no way for us to bypass the lockers as I have a pretty bulky camera and will need to check it.  Hope I don't waste too much time doing this.  I also don't want to do single rider (esp. if castle tour is closed) as i want to experience the inside of the castle........so how much of a wait can I expect at FJ? Arriving at park hopefully by 6:30 - 6:45am, (yikes, we are not morning people!! but will have to be for HP)   going to Ollivanders first, *what is that about a 5-10 min "show"?  I'm guessing we should be on line for FJ about 7:20am or so, does that sound about right?*
> 
> I know someone answered me in a prior post that there is now one line for FJ and lockers so *do the people that need lockers get off that line, put their stuff in lockers and then go back on the same line?  Won't people think I am cutting the line?*  Maybe I'm just dense and not understanding this clearly, sorry!
> 
> Thanks so much for your assistance, you guys are the best



You have almost direct line-of-sight between O's and FJ.  Follow your eyes during the two-minute walk between the two.

If you make the first O's show, I think 7:20a for FJ sounds about right.  I'd estimate O's lasts just under 10 minutes.  Regardless of a down-to-the-minute projection, you almost certainly won't have a long wait at FJ at that time of morning.

As for lockers, yes--and since enough people will be doing the same as you I wouldn't worry about others' perceptions.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

We've just decided to spend a day at US/IoA!  I know it's not enough time to do EVERYTHING, but there are certain things we will for sure be doing! Like WWoHP!

How much is a butterbeer now? And in a mug?

Does the Three Broomsticks still sell the leek and potato soup?


----------



## Martini35

My DD is excited because we will be in WWOHP on Harry Potter's birthday (July 31).  Do they do anything special to celebrate the character's birthday?


----------



## Dizneydaz

DisneyFreak06 said:


> We've just decided to spend a day at US/IoA!  I know it's not enough time to do EVERYTHING, but there are certain things we will for sure be doing! Like WWoHP!
> 
> How much is a butterbeer now? And in a mug?
> 
> Does the Three Broomsticks still sell the leek and potato soup?



Regular Butterbeer is $3.29. Frozen is $4.29. Leek and Potato Soup with a side salad is $6.99 according to Touringplans.com.  I believe the souvenir stein runs around $10.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Dizneydaz said:


> Regular Butterbeer is $3.29. Frozen is $4.29. Leek and Potato Soup with a side salad is $6.99 according to Touringplans.com.  I believe the souvenir stein runs around $10.



Awesome, thank you!  I cannot wait to go back, and see everything, but especially to try the butterbeer again!


----------



## carps09

Martini35 said:


> My DD is excited because we will be in WWOHP on Harry Potter's birthday (July 31).  Do they do anything special to celebrate the character's birthday?



We were there on Harry Potter's birthday 2 years ago after it first opened.  I was surprised to find they didn't do ANYTHING for it at all! (And it was Harry's 30th birthday, too...now you know I'm a HP fan 

I asked a few employees about it and just got a bunch of shrugged shoulders.


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Hi there, was just curious, I know they are doing all the expansion in Orlando to be done next summer, very excited, was also wondering, has anyone heard anyting about the Hollywood version, I have heard that it might house The Great Hall and you might be able to eat there, if that is the case, might have to make a trip back to CA?? Was just curious as to what other people have heard???_


----------



## Metro West

jnjusoioa said:


> _Hi there, was just curious, I know they are doing all the expansion in Orlando to be done next summer, very excited, was also wondering, has anyone heard anyting about the Hollywood version, I have heard that it might house The Great Hall and you might be able to eat there, if that is the case, might have to make a trip back to CA?? Was just curious as to what other people have heard???_


 Not much is heard around here for the CA expansion. You might want to check on Screamscape or ask this question on the DIS in this section:

http://disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=130


----------



## TEK224

I haven't been to USF since before IOA and Citywalk was built.  Also, not much of a Harry Potter fan.  However, I will be taking 14 & 16 y/o niece & nephew in late Aug.  Nephew is HUGE HP fan!  We're going to stay on site to use early access and express pass.  Will crowds be an issue in late Aug.  I know most of schools in the South are back in session then, so just trying to plan our time.  We'll be at Universal on a Thurs. & Fri. before heading to WDW.

What exactly is butterbeer?  Everyone talks about it. What does it taste like?
Also, any recommendations for where to eat in the parks?  Counter or sit-down doesn't matter as long as it's decent food.


----------



## Metro West

TEK224 said:


> What exactly is butterbeer?  Everyone talks about it. What does it taste like?
> 
> Also, any recommendations for where to eat in the parks?  Counter or sit-down doesn't matter as long as it's decent food.



It tastes like Butterscotch and Cream soda...the frozen is very good but very sweet. Think diabetic coma.  

We have a food sticky you should read through. There's a lot of information but its worth it.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2681315


----------



## -Hope-

Is it customary to leave a tip at 3 Broomsticks? Since it's CS I hadn't really considered it but then when looking around the DISign boards I noticed that someone had created a tip envelope for meals there. I understand that your food is brought to the table after ordering at the counter, correct? So, the tip is for the person who brings the food to the table? Do they also bus the tables? If not where/when is the tip given? 

TIA!


----------



## mesaboy2

-Hope- said:


> Is it customary to leave a tip at 3 Broomsticks? Since it's CS I hadn't really considered it but then when looking around the DISign boards I noticed that someone had created a tip envelope for meals there. I understand that your food is brought to the table after ordering at counter, correct? So, the tip is for the person who brings the food to the table? Do they also bus the tables? If not where/when is the tip given?
> 
> TIA!



Unless something's changed, you get your food yourself and no tips are involved.


----------



## macraven

_when did the TM's stop carrying the trays or lead you to the table?

i've read some posts where the TM does carry your tray and some that they haven't.
but they all lead you to a table so you don't have to wander around finding one on your own._


----------



## Metro West

mesaboy2 said:


> Unless something's changed, you get your food yourself and no tips are involved.


----------



## -Hope-

Great, thanks! I thought it seemed a bit odd for a CS meal but after spotting the tip envelope I wanted to double check.


----------



## dizzycrazy

Did not know this!  Thanks!



JessicaR said:


> Birch - December 24 to January 20
> 
> Rowan - January 21 to February 17
> 
> Ash - February 18 to March 17
> 
> Alder - March 18 to April 14
> 
> Willow - April 15 to May 12
> 
> Hawthorn - May 13 to June 9
> 
> Oak - June 10 to July 7
> 
> Holly - July 8 to August 4
> 
> Hazel - August 5 to September 1
> 
> Vine - September 2 to September 29
> 
> Ivy - September 30 to October 27
> 
> Reed - October 28 to November 24
> 
> Elder - November 25 to December 22


----------



## MommaBearof4

macraven said:


> when did the TM's stop carrying the trays or lead you to the table?
> 
> i've read some posts where the TM does carry your tray and some that they haven't.
> but they all lead you to a table so you don't have to wander around finding one on your own.



We've been there 3 times. When it's busy they've directed us to a table. When it wasn't we got to choose. The only time they carried our tray was when we had a lot of food. We ordered the family feast( I think it was called) and it filled 3 trays between food and drinks. They helped then. Fabulous experience.


----------



## nboicepardee

My daughter has saved all of her money for the Dumbledore's Army wand set, but we won't be back to WWOHP for a while. Does anyone know if the same wand set manufactured by Noble Collection is identical to the one sold by Universal? I can get it $5 cheaper and with free shipping from Barnes and Noble (or other sellers). The shipping through Universal is $16! Thank you!


----------



## Danielle50

Do anybody know if the WWOHP expansion will be open by my birthday next year July 19th so I can know exactly when to book the BOG restaurant in Magic Kingdom.


----------



## mesaboy2

Danielle50 said:


> Do anybody know if the WWOHP expansion will be open by my birthday next year July 19th so I can know exactly when to book the BOG restaurant in Magic Kingdom.



I believe they've only said "summer".  It would be short-sighted for UO to announce a specific date since construction schedules can change.


----------



## Metro West

Danielle50 said:


> Do anybody know if the WWOHP expansion will be open by my birthday next year July 19th so I can know exactly when to book the BOG restaurant in Magic Kingdom.


 We'll need to wait until after hurricane season this year to make sure there are no construction delays to get a better idea of the timeline. Universal will not announce an official opening date this far in advance.


----------



## Danielle50

Metro West said:


> We'll need to wait until after hurricane season this year to make sure there are no construction delays to get a better idea of the timeline. Universal will not announce an official opening date this far in advance.



Thanks, I was really hoping to go for my birthday but I guess I will have to wait if they announce it after the BOG restaurant reservation fills up because I want to eat there but I do not want to go until the expansion is complete. Then I will have my Springfield and Diagon Alley  and a little extra minions (I just love those little yellow people) to fill my luggage with.
Also get to eat at the Leaky Cauldron but hope they have different food from three broomsticks because I don't want to eat the same thing at different places.


----------



## spima3

Is there extensive construction going on there now?

I was hoping to go to FL this fall, but will wait now until this new area is up and running.  Seems so long to wait........................................


----------



## eeudj

Is there a thread that is tracking the expansion? Or is this the one? Thanks!!


----------



## Demeter04

nboicepardee said:


> My daughter has saved all of her money for the Dumbledore's Army wand set, but we won't be back to WWOHP for a while. Does anyone know if the same wand set manufactured by Noble Collection is identical to the one sold by Universal? I can get it $5 cheaper and with free shipping from Barnes and Noble (or other sellers). The shipping through Universal is $16! Thank you!



They are the noble collection wands. The biggest difference is Noble Collection sometimes adds the name plates to display. Great group to buy through. It's where I got over half my wands and they are the same
quality and box from my wizarding world wands.


----------



## nboicepardee

Demeter04 said:


> They are the noble collection wands. The biggest difference is Noble Collection sometimes adds the name plates to display. Great group to buy through. It's where I got over half my wands and they are the same
> quality and box from my wizarding world wands.



Thank you!


----------



## djbogue

We are going to be at Disney from Dec 29 - Jan 9 and are planning on going to Universal Studios Harry potter for one day. We will not be doing any of the rides but want to tour the castle. To be sure that they are doing the tours, which day should we go? I was thinking maybe Jan 7. I understand that they do not do the tours if they are real busy.


----------



## damo

djbogue said:


> We are going to be at Disney from Dec 29 - Jan 9 and are planning on going to Universal Studios Harry potter for one day. We will not be doing any of the rides but want to tour the castle. To be sure that they are doing the tours, which day should we go? I was thinking maybe Jan 7. I understand that they do not do the tours if they are real busy.



Just to make sure you understand, the castle tour is just you going through the extra queue line (which is why there are no tours when it is busy since that extra queue line is in use).  There are no guides or anything and it really won't take you more than 15 minutes.  

It is really tough to judge when the crowds will be low enough for them to open the extra queue up to non-riders.  However, if worse comes to worse and there is no touring allowed, just go through the regular queue and then take the chicken exit before the actual ride.


----------



## ladeedeb

Worst case, if the tour line isn't open, you could just go through the SB line and then take the chicken exit at the end prior to the ride.  Yes, if you don't go 1st thing, it may be a long line and you may need to let people go past you in certain areas if you want to stay and look around, but at least you would get to see it.  Good Luck.


----------



## djbogue

damo & ladeedeb, thanks for the info. Are you sure it will only take 15 minutes to tour the castle? After reading all 70 pages this afternoon, I got a few tips. If you take the regular line, will you hold people up if you look around at the difference rooms even if you let them pass?


----------



## damo

djbogue said:


> damo & ladeedeb, thanks for the info. Are you sure it will only take 15 minutes to tour the castle? After reading all 70 pages this afternoon, I got a few tips. If you take the regular line, will you hold people up if you look around at the difference rooms even if you let them pass?



It is just a line for the ride.  You can't wander through the rooms but must stick to the queue.  First thing in the morning, I can easily walk the queue through the castle in less than a minute, and that is the full queue, not the shortened tour version and that is without stopping to look at anything.  If there is no tour and the queue is long, remember that it will be pretty slow going through most of the castle.  You are always welcome to let people pass.

I'm sure there are many videos on youtube that will give you an idea of how long the queue is.  It really isn't that long and you shouldn't be basing an entire day on touring the castle.  Although it is elaborate and fantastic, it is still  relatively short.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvG4MKnp9zw

That video is 8 minutes.


----------



## The Grays

djbogue said:


> We are going to be at Disney from Dec 29 - Jan 9 and are planning on going to Universal Studios Harry potter for one day. We will not be doing any of the rides but want to tour the castle. To be sure that they are doing the tours, which day should we go? I was thinking maybe Jan 7. I understand that they do not do the tours if they are real busy.


 

We went last year that time and plan to go again this year. I you are not up all night partying we found out that new years day they open 1 hour early and since many people are sleeping in that was a perfect time to go to Harry Potter. We walked right up to all the attractions there, NO lines.


----------



## damo

The Grays said:


> We went last year that time and plan to go again this year. I you are not up all night partying we found out that new years day they open 1 hour early and since many people are sleeping in that was a perfect time to go to Harry Potter. We walked right up to all the attractions there, NO lines.



They only open an hour early for those staying onsite or with offsite packages purchased through Universal Orlando---and that happens every day.  The general public may be let in about 15 minutes early, but not much more than that.


----------



## The Grays

damo said:


> They only open an hour early for those staying onsite or with offsite packages purchased through Universal Orlando---and that happens every day. The general public may be let in about 15 minutes early, but not much more than that.


 
We were there this past new years day and was in the park an hour early and we had no package and we were not on property. The lady at the ticket counter told us about it, that is was a special for new years day.


----------



## nj2ftl

Hey all, I'll be going to IoA with a friend Sunday, September 22nd. We have never been, but we are mainly going to go for Harry Potter World. He's a big HP fan, but I am not so much. I have seen all the movies, and I really enjoyed them, but did not read the books and haven't retained much from the movies except the basics... 

We are thinking about doing IoA AND Universal Studios in one day. Is that possible? We will only be in town for 2 days and the other day is reserved for Magic Kingdom. 

Also, is there anything I can do to make his time at IoA's HP world more special? I mean, anything I should push for us to do or any special inside info that would make things stick out in his mind when he thinks about his day here in the future? 

We're both 2 males in our mid-twenties btw, if that makes a difference lol

Also, how busy should I expect Sunday September 22nd to be? Thanks.


----------



## coastgirl

nj2ftl, I'm recommending the Hog's Head for a fan to absorb the atmosphere.  The Three Broomsticks (the restaurant end of the establishment) is very atmospheric, but if you come in via the attached pub and grab a beer (butter or otherwise), you will be in a much more laid-back and "authentic" area, than the spot with, you know, plastic trays and lots of beeping kiosks and such.  Personally I could probably do everything in both parks in one full day, if it's not too crowded, but we are not big thrill-riders and mostly like the Wizarding World.  Late afternoon through closing are the best times to go to the Wizarding World IMO.  

We also did the castle tour so we could take our time, stop for pics and such without holding up the line.  If your friend feels he is particularly fond of one of the houses, pick up some house "swag",  and put it on.  We had inauthentic but appropriately-coloured house lanyards and hats (yeah, you see tons of baseball hats in the movies!  ), and the staff were constantly greeting us by our "house" ("Hey, I'm a Ravenclaw too...").  Take the time to strike up a conversation with the TMs in the Wizarding World, they appreciate people who appreciate the details and know the stories.

I would recommend the Ollivander's show.  We got in with a 15 minute wait around 6:30 one evening earlier this month; you will probably face shorter hours during your visit, so plan accordingly.  In my experience, the wandmaker chooses children at or near "first wand" age for the show, but polite enthusiasm and excitement, as well as some obvious "fan" gear like the lanyards, doesn't hurt.  (Both my children got chosen at the right age, about 10.5--we are very lucky, and the kids will never forget it.)  Adults can be chosen too, it's just the luck of the draw.  And even if not, it's a great show, and so true to the books and the movie.

We LOVE the details and could just walk around and soak up the atmosphere forever.

As to the other posts, we did the castle tour on Friday.  There was no particular crowd and we could've gone through the stand-by line just as easily, but it was nice not to worry about people overtaking us.  There is a smaller version of the portrait gallery, and it's slightly different from the "main" portrait gallery, so we were pleased to get to see something a little bit "secret".  The tour line also skips the greenhouse, so you won't get to see the mandrakes if you do only the tour.  We've done the ride 6 or 8 times, so we had seen almost everything, but it was very nice to just meander, exclaim and point. :


----------



## nj2ftl

Wow thanks that really helps a lot! I definitely have to watch some of the movies again so I don't seem like I have no idea what's going on when we get there lol


----------



## Dynamoliz

I'd like to send postcards home from the Owl Post ... I am assuming they have postcards available for purchase. Can anyone confirm that? I'd hate to just assume and end up having nothing to post LOL.


----------



## damo

Dynamoliz said:


> I'd like to send postcards home from the Owl Post ... I am assuming they have postcards available for purchase. Can anyone confirm that? I'd hate to just assume and end up having nothing to post LOL.



Yes they have postcards.  Not cheap though.  They even have stamps!

https://www.universalorlando.com/Merchandise/Gift/Harry-Potter-Hogwarts-Castle-Postage.html

https://www.universalorlando.com/Me...Potter/Souvenirs/Hogwarts_Stationery_Set.html

Make sure you have them stamp them in the Owl Post

http://www.jaunted.com/files/6193/2Hogsmeadestamp.jpg


----------



## Dynamoliz

damo said:


> Yes they have postcards.  Not cheap though.  They even have stamps!
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Merchandise/Gift/Harry-Potter-Hogwarts-Castle-Postage.html
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Me...Potter/Souvenirs/Hogwarts_Stationery_Set.html
> 
> Make sure you have them stamp them in the Owl Post
> 
> http://www.jaunted.com/files/6193/2Hogsmeadestamp.jpg



Those postcards are perfect! Thanks for taking the time to answer my question and send those links. I know some people who will get a real kick out of receiving those cards in the mail with the Hogsmeade postmark on them! Thanks again!


----------



## Momw/aplan

Dynamoliz said:


> Those postcards are perfect! Thanks for taking the time to answer my question and send those links. I know some people who will get a real kick out of receiving those cards in the mail with the Hogsmeade postmark on them! Thanks again!



You may want to consider bringing your own postage from home though, unless you really want the Harry Potter postage stamps. From what I remember they cost around $20 for a sheet of them.

There is a (or at least was a year ago) a vending machine in the large gift shop near the front of Port of Entry where you can buy stamps. It still costs several dollars though. Last time we went I just brought my own stamps from home.

Oh! And there's a mailbox right outside Port of Entry (on your right as you're leaving I believe) where you can mail your postcards if you want to take them back to your room and write on them, post them, and then mail them later, rather than trying to fill them out during your Wizarding World time. You can just buy them in the Owl Post and get them stamped with the Owl Post mark on your way out of the park and then bring them back to mail on your way in the next morning. It worked out well for us doing it that way.

Have fun!


----------



## Dynamoliz

Momw/aplan said:


> You may want to consider bringing your own postage from home though, unless you really want the Harry Potter postage stamps. From what I remember they cost around $20 for a sheet of them.
> 
> There is a (or at least was a year ago) a vending machine in the large gift shop near the front of Port of Entry where you can buy stamps. It still costs several dollars though. Last time we went I just brought my own stamps from home.
> 
> Oh! And there's a mailbox right outside Port of Entry (on your right as you're leaving I believe) where you can mail your postcards if you want to take them back to your room and write on them, post them, and then mail them later, rather than trying to fill them out during your Wizarding World time. You can just buy them in the Owl Post and get them stamped with the Owl Post mark on your way out of the park and then bring them back to mail on your way in the next morning. It worked out well for us doing it that way.
> 
> Have fun!



Thanks Mom w/APlan  All good info. Unfortunately I'm coming from Canada so bringing stamps from home won't help! I don't think I'll have an opportunity to buy stamps outside of the park before we have our WWOHP day although that would be a suggestion for others. I am going to print out address labels before I leave so I don't have to write them by hand on the day, only need to write a short hello and then post. I figure I can do this when the family is on the rides I don't do ... coasters! FOUR MORE SLEEPS!


----------



## Dynamoliz

Momw/aplan said:


> You may want to consider bringing your own postage from home though, unless you really want the Harry Potter postage stamps. From what I remember they cost around $20 for a sheet of them.
> 
> There is a (or at least was a year ago) a vending machine in the large gift shop near the front of Port of Entry where you can buy stamps. It still costs several dollars though. Last time we went I just brought my own stamps from home.
> 
> Oh! And there's a mailbox right outside Port of Entry (on your right as you're leaving I believe) where you can mail your postcards if you want to take them back to your room and write on them, post them, and then mail them later, rather than trying to fill them out during your Wizarding World time. You can just buy them in the Owl Post and get them stamped with the Owl Post mark on your way out of the park and then bring them back to mail on your way in the next morning. It worked out well for us doing it that way.
> 
> Have fun!



Me  again, with my postcard questions. Seems pretty trivial. You can tell we're down to THREE sleeps when there is nothing left to plan or question more interesting than stamps.   I checked out those stamps that Mom w/A Plan gave the link for and noticed they are .46 which made me think that is probably for mailing w/in the US, and all my cards are going to Canada. Sooooo I checked the US postal site and yup, I'll require $1.10 postage per card so yeah, no way I'm buying those sheets of Hogwarts stamps that cost $15... I need two! I would if I had to, but I'd rather spend the money on something else!  I will be landing the night before we go to WWOHP, is there somewhere open at night that sells stamps ... in Canada we can get them at Shoppers Drugmart, so thinking maybe somewhere in US sells them after hours too.


----------



## MIChessGuy

Dynamoliz said:


> I will be landing the night before we go to WWOHP, is there somewhere open at night that sells stamps ... in Canada we can get them at Shoppers Drugmart, so thinking maybe somewhere in US sells them after hours too.



The 24-hour Walgreens at 6201 International Drive sells stamp booklets.  This location is at I-Drive and Universal Blvd., very close to the Universal parks.  However, I'd assume that they sell books of first-class stamps only and not postcard stamps.  My experience has been that you need to visit an official U.S. Post Office or Post Office "substation" (as opposed to just a retailer that carries stamps) in order to get the specific stamp denomination that you require.  Still, if you can get by with 46-cent stamps, the Walgreens does have convenience going for it.


----------



## Dynamoliz

Thanks Michess Guy ... even if I have to put 3 x .46 stamps on per card I am still saving money over buying the stamps from Universal. This seems like my best option so far.


----------



## ladeedeb

I believe the WalMart SuperCenters, of which there are at least a couple not faraway, sell stamp booklets.  If they don't have them at the checkouts, you may need to go to customer service to get them, but they should have them.  If you will need $1.10 per postcard, you might as well use the regular stamps and not postcard stamps anyway.  You will just need to put multiples and will end up spending a little more than the $1.10 per card.  Have a great trip!


----------



## Dynamoliz

ladeedeb said:


> I believe the WalMart SuperCenters, of which there are at least a couple not faraway, sell stamp booklets.  If they don't have them at the checkouts, you may need to go to customer service to get them, but they should have them.  If you will need $1.10 per postcard, you might as well use the regular stamps and not postcard stamps anyway.  You will just need to put multiples and will end up spending a little more than the $1.10 per card.  Have a great trip!



Hurrah. This works out well as we plan to hit Walmart after we land for bottled water etc.  And yes, I was just going to stick 3x.46 on the cards as it is not worth the bother for a few cents to take time out of our vacay to track down a US Postal office. I'd just forget about sending postcards if that was the case.


----------



## steve3

I hope someone can answer this question. We are staying at Disney and busing over to Universal. I want to buy a lot of merchandise from WWOHP. Does anyone know if the park has a way to ship it home for me? I heard Universal will ship it for a fee but I don't know if its true or where to go in the park. Help please.


----------



## gabbyb

Does anyone know what the crowd levels are like at IoA and Wizarding World in mid-October (not a Halloween party night)? We're trying to decide which day we want to do IoA (staying on-site at Disney all week).

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

gabbyb said:


> Does anyone know what the crowd levels are like at IoA and Wizarding World in mid-October (not a Halloween party night)? We're trying to decide which day we want to do IoA (staying on-site at Disney all week).
> 
> Thanks!



For mid October, Monday and Tuesday would be fine for both parks for day guests.
I am at the dark side now and wait times are good for regular lines.
I am staying onsite and express this afternoon had no wait's really.
He'll week begins on the 16th and more will be in the parks then.


----------



## spotretun

)))


----------



## monty

I am a ride chicken as well as terrified of spiders. Will probably use chicken exit.

If you have an express pass do you still go through the main queue? Is the castle tour a separate attraction or is that just the name of the queuing area?

Also, any other ride chickens who rode this (and lived to tell the tale) who could share there feelings? Would you do it again?

Any comparisons to WDW rides?


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

There's no express pass for that ride, but the castle tours allows you too see almost everything in the regular queue without the wait.


----------



## RedSox68

I tried doing a search, but it doesn't seem to come up -- so forgive me if this is answered somewhere in this thread.  But does anyone know when the addition to the HP park is opening?  Thanks


----------



## macraven

RedSox68 said:


> I tried doing a search, but it doesn't seem to come up -- so forgive me if this is answered somewhere in this thread.  But does anyone know when the addition to the HP park is opening?  Thanks



_next summer_


----------



## DISNEY180

monty said:


> I am a ride chicken as well as terrified of spiders. Will probably use chicken exit.
> 
> If you have an express pass do you still go through the main queue? Is the castle tour a separate attraction or is that just the name of the queuing area?
> 
> Also, any other ride chickens who rode this (and lived to tell the tale) who could share there feelings? Would you do it again?
> 
> Any comparisons to WDW rides?





I did the ride last summer and had a blast. If you can do Disney Rocl Roller Coaster or the the Spiderman or Mummy ride you will do fine


----------



## RedSox68

monty said:


> I am a ride chicken as well as terrified of spiders. Will probably use chicken exit.
> 
> If you have an express pass do you still go through the main queue? Is the castle tour a separate attraction or is that just the name of the queuing area?
> 
> Also, any other ride chickens who rode this (and lived to tell the tale) who could share there feelings? Would you do it again?
> 
> Any comparisons to WDW rides?



We all went in and did the whole tour of the school and it was wonderful.  Then my husband and I took the chicken exit and my daughter did the ride alone.  She was 24 at the time and HATED it.  She said every time she opened her eyes, there was something coming at her.  Plus she wasn't prepared for it to go backwards and upside down.  She didn't get sick or anything, but she came off the ride kinda green.  She said never again.  And she doesn't do the roller coasters, so that could be why.


----------



## horseshowmom

RedSox68 said:


> We all went in and did the whole tour of the school and it was wonderful.  Then my husband and I took the chicken exit and my daughter did the ride alone.  She was 24 at the time and HATED it.  She said every time she opened her eyes, there was something coming at her.  Plus she wasn't prepared for it to go backwards and upside down.  She didn't get sick or anything, but she came off the ride kinda green.  She said never again.  *And she doesn't do the roller coasters, so that could be why*.



It's hard to say. My husband enjoys roller coasters, but there was something about that ride that didn't agree with him. My daughter and I love it, but it made him feel bad. Not really sure why. It's the most amazing ride I've ever ridden though.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

RedSox68 said:


> We all went in and did the whole tour of the school and it was wonderful.  Then my husband and I took the chicken exit and my daughter did the ride alone.  She was 24 at the time and HATED it.  She said every time she opened her eyes, there was something coming at her.  Plus she wasn't prepared for it to go backwards and upside down.  She didn't get sick or anything, but she came off the ride kinda green.  She said never again.  And she doesn't do the roller coasters, so that could be why.



It doesn't go upside down, it just puts you on your back. Just want to make sure nobody gets confused!


----------



## Dizneydaz

We rode it 7 times last Oct. and both DD13 and I loved it! We loved WWOHP a lot! DD has been a huge HP fan since she starting reading his books at 6.  We waited a few years to go so it wouldn't be to crowded. And it wasn't-thus being able to ride FJ 7 times.

The first time we went through the regular line to get the whole experience. Then we did the SR line after that. Finally, we went through the regular line, with our cameras, and took photos. Then we exited without riding.

One thing that took longer than I hoped was having to get a locker each time. Getting the locker, and then getting everything out, each time, was annoying. But you can't carry anything on the ride so if you don't have someone to leave your things with it's the only option. 

We are going back to WDW in 3 weeks and we plan on going to IOA and WWOHP at least one day.  Crowds should be low. We will get there at opening and stay 'til close. 9-7.


----------



## sophiagymgall

Hi everyone, thank you so much for the helpful information that's already been posted on here 

I'm halfway through reading the thread and plan on getting through it soon, but I would to like to have some advice that is specific to our situation. My parents and I will be spending a day in Orlando at the beginning of January. We will only be able to visit one park as tickets are very expensive, and I don't know which one to pick! We are huge HP fans and moderate Disney fans. However, since we only have one shot at experiencing an American theme park, I am worried that WWOHP's relatively limited size/activities will leave us wanting more, and at $92 per person, I definitely want to avoid that. My parents don't do thrill rides at all, but would be fine with Flight of the Hippogriff and similar rides.

As a whole, if you had to pick between IoA and one of the Disney parks, what would you pick? Which one would be more enjoyable for people who are just wanting to soak up the magic and take in the experience? We definitely like HP better, but I'm worried that we'll just walk around and be done at noon.. Is the rest of IoA worth it?

Thanks for your time and happy holidays


----------



## bobbie68

Hi,

We have been to both US IOA and all the disney parks a couple of times. We are huge HP fans and visited there last summer. We are a family that likes thrill rides so IOA worked out great for us. 

I have to tell you I was blown away with the HP world it really feels like you are there. Personally even if I didn't like rides I would go there just to see it. However, in your case I can understand your dilemma. I  think you would find the rest of IOA not that interesting. It is a great park but I am not sure it would be for you for a day. If you were going to do a park to park ticket then maybe. You could go over to the studios section.

If you were to do a disney park I would have to say Epcot would probably be the best for your family. It is geared more to adults, the rides are more mellow, lots of dining options and the countries are great. They also have a firework light show at night.

Good luck with your choice you can always PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## Dizneydaz

My daughter and I too loved HP! We spent a lot of time there on our one and only trip (so far). As for the rest of IOA it was fine, but my heart still belongs to Disney. There are a lot of thrill rides there, several of them are very good. We started our day in HP and then walked around IOA and ended our day back at HP.  There is a lot of walking, there are no short cuts.

If I only had one park to choose and I wanted to absorb the "magic"  I guess my choice would be.....Hmm, that's really hard for me..I live close to Disneyland so MK wouldn't be my one and only choice, but if I didn't I would go with MK. 

So, that's my 2 cents worth! 

BTW, we are returning to IOA in January. Plan to spend a lot of time in HP, it is really amazing! Disney's Carsland at DLR has the same feel to me, it's like you are literally in the movies!  IOA will have short hours when we are there, 9-7, just like when we visited in Oct. 2012.  It wasn't very crowded, we rode FJ 7 times and DD 14 loved walking around HP.  One note, the shops are authentically very small-this was really evident when it rained and everyone crowded into the tiny stores.  

My DD was on cloud 9 the whole time we were at HP. She was sooo happy! It's a memory I will treasure to the end of my days.


----------



## sophiagymgall

Thank you for the answers, it is a big help! I think we'll probably go with WWOHP, as everything I'm reading seems to indicate that the magic is truly worth it. How long do you think it takes to see the whole land? I'm not expecting to spend 10-12 hours there, but at least 5-6, would that be about right?

Thanks again, I really appreciate your help


----------



## macraven

_if you don't have crowds in the parry hotter section, you could do it all in 2 hours.
there are only 3 rides and 1 show besides the shops.


i hit it during the early entry time period and able to breeze through it.

depending on the date you go, will help determine the crowd level there.

go in a crowded time, you'll spend more time in that one section of the park then._


----------



## glocon

Welcome Sophiagymgal!

I think that if my family and I were huge HP fans and I only had one chance to visit a theme park, I would do IoA.  If HP holds your heart, you would end up regretting the fact that you were so close and didn't visit. Not only can you ride the rides (or walk thru the lines to see the queue then take the chicken exit), and visit the stores, you can eat at the Three Broomsticks, have a Butterbeer at the Hogs Head, and go to the "loo" to hear Moaning Myrtle moan.  The ATM machine is from Gringotts and the Owlery is a place to sit and take it all in. There are also mini "shows" of the Beauxbutons (sp?)
spinning ribbons and Durmstrang doing flips and such. Also the Owl Choir singing.

After you walk through it all once and take it all in, you can go back and take pictures.  There are tons of things HP fans would want to photograph.

Even if you do not ride the rides at all, walk thru the lines till the end and take the chicken exit so you don't miss anything. The queues are great!

Then go thru the rest of the park, and go back to HP at night to see it then.

If you weren't huge HP fans, I would say go to Magic Kingdom. Love that place.


----------



## sophiagymgall

glocon said:


> Welcome Sophiagymgal!
> 
> I think that if my family and I were huge HP fans and I only had one chance to visit a theme park, I would do IoA.  If HP holds your heart, you would end up regretting the fact that you were so close and didn't visit. Not only can you ride the rides (or walk thru the lines to see the queue then take the chicken exit), and visit the stores, you can eat at the Three Broomsticks, have a Butterbeer at the Hogs Head, and go to the "loo" to hear Moaning Myrtle moan.  The ATM machine is from Gringotts and the Owlery is a place to sit and take it all in. There are also mini "shows" of the Beauxbutons (sp?)
> spinning ribbons and Durmstrang doing flips and such. Also the Owl Choir singing.
> 
> After you walk through it all once and take it all in, you can go back and take pictures.  There are tons of things HP fans would want to photograph.
> 
> Even if you do not ride the rides at all, walk thru the lines till the end and take the chicken exit so you don't miss anything. The queues are great!
> 
> Then go thru the rest of the park, and go back to HP at night to see it then.
> 
> If you weren't huge HP fans, I would say go to Magic Kingdom. Love that place.



Thank you, this was very helpful! I think we'll end up going to WWOHP, and just be prepared to take things slow and see absolutely everything there is to see! The rest of IoA isn't as interesting for us, but we're not too picky, so I'm pretty confident that we'll be able to enjoy the atmosphere and the other attractions anyway, should we go through WWOHP more quickly than we thought. And I guess we can always swing by DTD at the end of the day, if we want to get our Disney fix!

I'm getting pretty excited, thanks to everyone for their advice


----------



## reesecup

Wow! I'm trying to read as much of these posts as I can but don't see myself getting through them all. Thanks to all for the advice.

I have a question or two:

We are staying onsite at Disney. Got a great price for the week of coming in on Jan. 5th. However, this trip we are trying to plan a day trip to IOA , HP in specific. OUr kids (big...they grew up with the books and the movies) are HUGE HP fans. What we are trying to decide is if we should go ahead and book an onsite hotel for one night so that we have the early admission benefit. We probably will not go until closer to the end of the week (or it may be that Sunday we come in), so we are wondering how the crowds will be and if it is really worth extra money. 

Also, I'm confused on the other hotels that are linked to the parks like the Hyatt. Do you get early entrance by staying there are well? Thanks!


----------



## mmounsey

reesecup said:


> Wow! I'm trying to read as much of these posts as I can but don't see myself getting through them all. Thanks to all for the advice.  I have a question or two:  We are staying onsite at Disney. Got a great price for the week of coming in on Jan. 5th. However, this trip we are trying to plan a day trip to IOA , HP in specific. OUr kids (big...they grew up with the books and the movies) are HUGE HP fans. What we are trying to decide is if we should go ahead and book an onsite hotel for one night so that we have the early admission benefit. We probably will not go until closer to the end of the week (or it may be that Sunday we come in), so we are wondering how the crowds will be and if it is really worth extra money.  Also, I'm confused on the other hotels that are linked to the parks like the Hyatt. Do you get early entrance by staying there are well? Thanks!



We did one day at IOA during a Disney trip...stayed offsite the whole time at a condo since it was thanksgiving week and did fine with the lines...in fact, we practically walked onto everything. We started with HP, then finished the rest of the park and came back to do HP again. We did not miss staying onsite for universal and it wouldn't have have added much to our day. This may change depending on the time of year, but it worked out fine for us. I'm pretty sure it was weekend too.


----------



## DisneyFaeriePrincess

reesecup said:


> Wow! I'm trying to read as much of these posts as I can but don't see myself getting through them all. Thanks to all for the advice.
> 
> I have a question or two:
> 
> We are staying onsite at Disney. Got a great price for the week of coming in on Jan. 5th. However, this trip we are trying to plan a day trip to IOA , HP in specific. OUr kids (big...they grew up with the books and the movies) are HUGE HP fans. What we are trying to decide is if we should go ahead and book an onsite hotel for one night so that we have the early admission benefit. We probably will not go until closer to the end of the week (or it may be that Sunday we come in), so we are wondering how the crowds will be and if it is really worth extra money.
> 
> Also, I'm confused on the other hotels that are linked to the parks like the Hyatt. Do you get early entrance by staying there are well? Thanks!




We did this in August.  We were staying at disney and just did a day trip to IOA.  We were able to get on everything we wanted, did all of harry potter and that was in august.  We got there before the park opened and just went right over there, did what we could and then did the rest of the park and went back to hp towards the end of the night and did mostly everything again.  Worked out wonderfully!  Now I don't know how crowded things are  in january but I can't imagine it would be that bad but maybe someone in the know can verify.  My opinion is that it's not worth the extra money!  Have a great time!  It's so much fun!


----------



## reesecup

mmounsey said:


> We did one day at IOA during a Disney trip...stayed offsite the whole time at a condo since it was thanksgiving week and did fine with the lines...in fact, we practically walked onto everything. We started with HP, then finished the rest of the park and came back to do HP again. We did not miss staying onsite for universal and it wouldn't have have added much to our day. This may change depending on the time of year, but it worked out fine for us. I'm pretty sure it was weekend too.




Thanks so much! We can stay at Disney cheaper and just didn't want to have to move but was hoping we would not encounter long wait lines. ONe more question for you or anyone else on here: Would we be better of going here first (it would probably be the 5th ) or wait until later in the week like that Thursday, the 9th? I hate we would not see the Christmas decorations but am thinking the crowds might be better. OR I'm wondering if it would be better for us to do the Disney later in the week. Thank you!


----------



## mmounsey

We did IOA as our first park day...only because I wanted to end with Disney and not be 'interrupted' once we were there. But if you're not crazy like I am...then any day would probably be fine that time of year.


----------



## mmounsey

And I can't remember when they take the decorations down...so maybe opposite might work best for you.


----------



## ilovemk76

macraven said:


> _next summer_



Is it behind schedule?  I thought it was spring of 2014.  Maybe I am remembering incorrectly.


----------



## Metro West

ilovemk76 said:


> Is it behind schedule?  I thought it was spring of 2014.  Maybe I am remembering incorrectly.


 No...Universal always said summer 2014...at least to my knowledge.


----------



## spima3

Metro West said:


> No...Universal always said summer 2014...at least to my knowledge.



Saw a commercial yesterday for Universal Studios showing Hogwarts express and Gringott's; it was very exciting!

Stated it is coming Summer 2014, so although not a definitive date, looks like it is on schedule.


----------



## myjourney

Will the new addition be open by Oct 2014? Also how is that going to work, will you have to buy tickets to both parks to be able to use the train?


----------



## macraven

myjourney said:


> Will the new addition be open by Oct 2014? Also how is that going to work, will you have to buy tickets to both parks to be able to use the train?



_the website states opening this summer so it should be open way before october.

with the new parry hotter ride, you will need park to park tickets for the day you do the ride.

tickets are single day one park only or single/any number of days, park to park tickets._


----------



## Pembo

Just wanted to add that the first HP section was touted as opening Spring. We booked a trip for the 3rd week of June and that it ended up being opening week...the very last week of spring. 

So summer 2014 could end up being September, just saying.


----------



## macraven

_UO usually gears the big openings for the summer crowds.
with more new rides/attractions, more will plan to do family vacations there._


----------



## Syndrome

macraven said:


> _UO usually gears the big openings for the summer crowds.
> with more new rides/attractions, more will plan to do family vacations there._



How about the new Gringotts coaster ?? I know its not usually Uni's style to open things up in a long drawn out process , just haven't heard much hoopla about Gringotts. They are keeping a very good lid on this one ! 
Just hope it will be open for our trip in December ..........(still not giving much hope for that "other" coaster in that "other" place) !


----------



## glocon

Hopefully we will know more on January 23.... 5 more days....


----------



## karijo73

How hard is it to get a table for dinner at three broomsticks? is it crazy busy?


----------



## macraven

karijo73 said:


> How hard is it to get a table for dinner at three broomsticks? is it crazy busy?



_i was there at the darkside for 11 days in october (left on the 17th) and the second week of this month (january).

did lunch on different days and never a crowd.
10:30 am, 2:00 pm, 4:00pm were about the time periods.

did go inside hogs place for a butterbeer in the evening and plenty of places to sit during the dinner hour._


----------



## DisneyDweller

karijo73 said:


> How hard is it to get a table for dinner at three broomsticks? is it crazy busy?



The Three Broomsticks rarely gets "crazy" busy, if you Avoid lunch rush you should be fine. Hope this helped!


----------



## Zandy

Hi folks. Please forgive me if this has already been addressed. We are visiting IO for the first time on April 16. We are staying at WDW and spending one day at US. We chose IOA as we have some big time HP fans in our group (which consists of me, husband, DS 15, DS 10, and my parents 69 and 78).  I've spent a fair amount of time on touringplans.com but I can't seem to get it to spit out a plan that sounds reasonable. We would like to ride FJ and Dragons, more than once assuming we like them, and eat at 3 Broomsticks. We would also like to poke around the shops. 
I know my kids will want to do rides in the other parts of the park, but I want to know the best strategy for the day from folks who have done it. We plan to arrive before opening but I know US resort guests will have been in there for an hour before we get in. 
We didn't buy the express passes and can't possibly stay til park closing at 2300. 
With all those restrictions, what would you recommend?
Thanks in advance


----------



## damo

Zandy said:


> Hi folks. Please forgive me if this has already been addressed. We are visiting IO for the first time on April 16. We are staying at WDW and spending one day at US. We chose IOA as we have some big time HP fans in our group (which consists of me, husband, DS 15, DS 10, and my parents 69 and 78).  I've spent a fair amount of time on touringplans.com but I can't seem to get it to spit out a plan that sounds reasonable. We would like to ride FJ and Dragons, more than once assuming we like them, and eat at 3 Broomsticks. We would also like to poke around the shops.
> I know my kids will want to do rides in the other parts of the park, but I want to know the best strategy for the day from folks who have done it. We plan to arrive before opening but I know US resort guests will have been in there for an hour before we get in.
> We didn't buy the express passes and can't possibly stay til park closing at 2300.
> With all those restrictions, what would you recommend?
> Thanks in advance



It is going to be crazy busy.  Not sure how old your kids are but one way to shorten the lines is to use the single rider lines as often as possible.  There really isn't any perfect way to tour it.  Most people just wing it by watching the line wait boards (one is at the front of the park once you get through Port of Entry).

I would go to the Wizarding World first off and do as much as you can there right away.  Then perhaps go do Spiderman and just wing it from there.


----------



## keishashadow

Pembo said:


> Just wanted to add that the first HP section was touted as opening Spring. We booked a trip for the 3rd week of June and that it ended up being opening week...the very last week of spring.
> 
> So summer 2014 could end up being September, just saying.


 
 Transformers was in soft opening phase when we visited 1st week of June '13.

 Just a gut feeling - but think (hope) that Gringots will also be 'a go' when we visit end of May.any other betting DIS'rs out there?

 imo the earlier they roll it out this year, the sooner they can start raking in the big bucks and siphon off guests from Disney who may have already 'done' existing HP years' past.


----------



## RedSox68

DisneyDweller said:


> The Three Broomsticks rarely gets "crazy" busy, if you Avoid lunch rush you should be fine. Hope this helped!



We ate there twice in our 4-day stay -- once during lunch rush and once toward dinner hour.  Great food and the lines moved fast.  They guaranty you a table and as crowded as it was, they found us one!


----------



## RedSox68

BrinkofSunshine said:


> It doesn't go upside down, it just puts you on your back. Just want to make sure nobody gets confused!



She had her eyes closed most of the time so it may have felt like upside down to her


----------



## lkmcginnis

Does anyone have any recent updates on when the Hogwart's Train and Diagon Might open?  We are going to be at Universal on June 13 - 14, and my Son is hoping to get to ride the train.  Thanks!!


----------



## Andrea

I have not read this whole thread... yet... sorry

Can someone tell me what kind of drink pumpkin fizz is ?


----------



## janetkay272

anyone have a problem ordering food a the three broomsticks for half of your party and getting a seat and having the rest of your party meeting up with you after you get seated?


----------



## DisneyFreak06

I am so excited! I will be heading to WDW in July, and my niece and I are taking 2 days to do Universal!  I will be spending as much time as possible in the Harry Potter sections!


----------



## RedSox68

janetkay272 said:


> anyone have a problem ordering food a the three broomsticks for half of your party and getting a seat and having the rest of your party meeting up with you after you get seated?



What we noticed the two times we were there is you all have to go through the order line and are met at the end by a cast member who will find you seats (and they always did).


----------



## RedSox68

lkmcginnis said:


> Does anyone have any recent updates on when the Hogwart's Train and Diagon Might open?  We are going to be at Universal on June 13 - 14, and my Son is hoping to get to ride the train.  Thanks!!



One thing I did find out is that none of the Harry Potter attractions, including the train, will accept express pass.  Found out when we booked the new Cabana Bay, which does not come with express pass.  When I found out it is their only hotel that doesn't include it, but it wouldn't work for HPP anyway, we saved the $400 over the other resorts.  Plus I like the Retro 50's look!


----------



## janetkay272

Andrea said:


> I have not read this whole thread... yet... sorry
> 
> Can someone tell me what kind of drink pumpkin fizz is ?



ive read that pumpkin fizz is half pumpkin juice and soda water... some people seem to think pumpkin juice is too sweet and a lot of people really like the fizz option


----------



## m3retired

lkmcginnis said:


> Does anyone have any recent updates on when the Hogwart's Train and Diagon Might open?  We are going to be at Universal on June 13 - 14, and my Son is hoping to get to ride the train.  Thanks!!



Anyone?


----------



## yaytezIOA

m3retired said:


> Anyone?



Nothing on an official opening date. Back in the first part of March I was told 86 days the crew has to be done, which puts it first part of June. Then I was told they are having issues with the ride systems, and they are looking at as late as August. They will not open the train if the entire thing isn't ready.
Again, official word is "summer" which is June 21st yo September 21st.


----------



## ctl

I am thinking about going to WDW in November just for a weekend and going over to see the new parts of WWHP on the Sunday morning. Do you think it will be packed with people because of the new stuff? Or do you think that by Novemeber the buzz may have slowed down a bit?


----------



## flfun

ctl said:


> I am thinking about going to WDW in November just for a weekend and going over to see the new parts of WWHP on the Sunday morning. Do you think it will be packed with people because of the new stuff? Or do you think that by Novemeber the buzz may have slowed down a bit?



Gonna be busier than usual for a while but if its like the original opening a normally slow time may be closer to moderate.  Of course it depends on when you are going, Thanksgiving week will be slammed.  Check out some of the crowd calendars and/or express pass costs which are a good gauge...the more expensive, the more crowds they are expecting.


----------



## wrestlingchick26

Just saw the universal Harry potter package that's been released. Anyone know if this is good value? Thinking of extending my stay to purchase it.


----------



## MightyGitis

wrestlingchick26 said:


> Just saw the universal Harry potter package that's been released. Anyone know if this is good value? Thinking of extending my stay to purchase it.



It's a decent value. Especially since it includes the tickets and two breakfasts.   We did one similar the first year the original opened but more expensive because they had only the higher end hotels at the time.


----------



## Braque

I priced it out against our current "a la carte" reservations for RPR and P2P tickets this morning.  It is essentially $50 more per day for a family of four.  Is it worth it for the two breakfasts and HP treats.  I thought not. 

Let's hope the opening of Diagon Alley is not me with the same crowds the first few days of WWoHP.


----------



## MightyGitis

Braque said:


> I priced it out against our current "a la carte" reservations for RPR and P2P tickets this morning.  It is essentially $50 more per day for a family of four.  Is it worth it for the two breakfasts and HP treats.  I thought not.   Let's hope the opening of Diagon Alley is not me with the same crowds the first few days of WWoHP.



I really wonder if the lack of solid opening date is to give less time for the masses to plan to be there immediately upon opening.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

MightyGitis said:


> I really wonder if the lack of solid opening date is to give less time for the masses to plan to be there immediately upon opening.



The lack of solid opening date is caused by the facts that the Universal Creative Team still needs to do some adjustments to the attractions. There are problems that still need to be resolved. The wardrobes look fantastic as far as I can see.


----------



## wrestlingchick26

Braque said:


> I priced it out against our current "a la carte" reservations for RPR and P2P tickets this morning.  It is essentially $50 more per day for a family of four.  Is it worth it for the two breakfasts and HP treats.  I thought not.   Let's hope the opening of Diagon Alley is not me with the same crowds the first few days of WWoHP.



I priced it up and it's only $500 for the extra 2 nights for my friend and I which I thought was pretty good.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

Zandy said:


> Hi folks. Please forgive me if this has already been addressed. We are visiting IO for the first time on April 16. We are staying at WDW and spending one day at US. We chose IOA as we have some big time HP fans in our group (which consists of me, husband, DS 15, DS 10, and my parents 69 and 78).  I've spent a fair amount of time on touringplans.com but I can't seem to get it to spit out a plan that sounds reasonable. We would like to ride FJ and Dragons, more than once assuming we like them, and eat at 3 Broomsticks. We would also like to poke around the shops.
> I know my kids will want to do rides in the other parts of the park, but I want to know the best strategy for the day from folks who have done it. We plan to arrive before opening but I know US resort guests will have been in there for an hour before we get in.
> We didn't buy the express passes and can't possibly stay til park closing at 2300.
> With all those restrictions, what would you recommend?
> Thanks in advance



What I will do in this case is:
1. Go straight away to Harry Potter from Seuss and Lost Continent. Don't go anywhere else once you enter the park. Don't eat or drink before riding the three rides.
2. When you get to the Harry Potter, hit the Forbidden Journey first. Skip dragon and 3 broomsticks. Forbidden usually has a longer wait time than Dragon.
3. To minimize the wait time, use the single rider line. Your party will be split up, but it will take you less time in line. Otherwise, you are going to wait between 45 to 60 minutes.
4. When you are done with Forbidden, go to Dragon next. Choose the red or blue coaster. The dragon usually is not as crowded as Forbidden since it has two sides (4 coasters that can accommodate plenty of guests). When you are done with one color, do the other one because they are very different. There is a stair that you can take in the exit area for the reentrance. Thus saving you a little bit time.
5. When you are done with everything, it will probably be sometime around noon. A good time to check out the shops and watch the Olivander's show because the 3 broomsticks will be crowded for the lunch rush. If you are a truly HP fan, you are going to spend an hour browsing through all of the merchandises and debating whether to buy them or not. I usually do this since everything is very expensive at HP.
6. You will get hungry by then, and the 3 broomsticks will not be as crowded as it was. A good time to eat and drink Frozen Butterbeer.
7. If you want to ride the other rides, start with JP's River Adventure (in JP) -> Ripsaw Falls (in TL) -> Popeye & Bluto (in TL) -> Spiderman (in Marvel) -> Hulk (in Marvel). Seuss has a lot of relaxing rides such as The Cat in the Hat, The High in The Sky Trolley Ride, Caro-seussel, One Fish Two Fish. It is good for the whole family. Skip lost continent because there is no ride here. If you don't want to do water rides, you can skip JP's River Adventure, Ripsaw Falls and Popeye & Bluto. Go straight to Marvel from HP via JP and TL.


----------



## MightyGitis

DisneyInfinityFan said:


> The lack of solid opening date is caused by the facts that the Universal Creative Team still needs to do some adjustments to the attractions. There are problems that still need to be resolved. The wardrobes look fantastic as far as I can see.



Didn't stop them from announcing a date last time.


----------



## glocon

And they learned their lesson didn't they? 
I think UO is being more careful in a multitude of ways this time around.


----------



## ElleTR

MightyGitis said:


> It's a decent value. Especially since it includes the tickets and two breakfasts.   We did one similar the first year the original opened but more expensive because they had only the higher end hotels at the time.



We're looking at this package for my family's trip in October. Just to confirm, the breakfast includes the actual cost (meal vouchers) and not just a reservation?

Also a question about the 3 day park passes. If we do this, we'll be flying in Friday night from 2 different cities. Would the park passes start friday, when our stay starts, or Saturday when we start visiting the parks?


----------



## donaldduck352

http://www.mynews13.com/content/new...icles/cfn/2014/6/5/diagon_alley_weasleys.html


----------



## Suelala

I have read this thread until my eyes are blurry.   I still have some questions. We are going to go one day, October 15th, a Wednesday. I think we need to be there before opening, tickets in hand and go to Wizarding World, and just skip Diagon Alley. Since it will be so new, I think it will be super mobbed, which may lessen some of the crowd for the existing HP attractions. My Daughter and Son in Law think we should head to the train right away and see all of the new stuff. None of us has been there before, and it will likely be awhile before we are there again. Since it is a HHN the parks will close early. We are not staying on property so wont have the early entrance privilege.  What are your thoughts on this?? HEEEELPPPPP!!! thank you.


----------



## macraven

_i know i will be there on that date all day.
i plan on hhn that night.

not sure if the schools are out that day or not.
if they are, it might change the crowd pattern.

if nothing special is going on, i have found tuesdays and wednesdays great days for the darkside.

if this is your one chance for HE, i woud go for it.

_


----------



## wrestlingchick26

ElleTR said:


> We're looking at this package for my family's trip in October. Just to confirm, the breakfast includes the actual cost (meal vouchers) and not just a reservation?  Also a question about the 3 day park passes. If we do this, we'll be flying in Friday night from 2 different cities. Would the park passes start friday, when our stay starts, or Saturday when we start visiting the parks?



I asked the question about flying in late and not using my park day and I was told it's up to you which 3 days you use your ticket. 

As far as I'm aware yes it is meal vouchers.


----------



## DisneyInfinityFan

check Universal Studios tomorrow. You may get a nice little surprise.


----------



## MagentaMulan

If i'm not going on any of the rides, how long would it take to tour the both Diaggon Alley and Hogmeade? I'm only going to be there for 1 whole day, is that enough?


----------



## macraven

MagentaMulan said:


> If i'm not going on any of the rides, how long would it take to tour the both Diaggon Alley and Hogmeade? I'm only going to be there for 1 whole day, is that enough?



_a lot depends on the date you are going and the time you get into the park.
if you plan to go on July 9th, i suspect waits........

there will be crowds in the park for the shops besides ride line waits._


----------



## MagentaMulan

macraven said:


> _a lot depends on the date you are going and the time you get into the park.
> if you plan to go on July 9th, i suspect waits........
> 
> there will be crowds in the park for the shops besides ride line waits._



I'm going mid-January and will be there when the park opens in the morning for non-resort vistors. Would there still be large crowds like in summer? in


----------



## macraven

MagentaMulan said:


> I'm going mid-January and will be there when the park opens in the morning for non-resort vistors. Would there still be large crowds like in summer? in



_i was at the darkside and left on january 13th.
the BTG were there then and more came after i left (read about that on the dis)

the crowds in january are nothing like the crowds in the vacation months.
check out past threads about january by doing the forum search is your best bet._


----------



## tiggerluvr

Subscribing to thread.  We will be there Sunday, October 25 (HHN day) and Monday, October 26.  I am an enormous HP fan (40 yr old nerd here) and couldn't care less about the rest of the park.  It is all about HP for me.  I fully expect Diagon Alley to be balls-to-buns packed on Sunday, but I'm really hoping it's less crowded on Monday.  We're coming from California and this is our first trip to Florida - it's not something we'll be able to do very often, so I am determined to pack as much in as we can: 2 days at US/IOA, and four days at WDW.  Any tips for a newbie?  We are staying offsite (for both): we have to take advantage of our timeshare week before it expires, so we're staying at the Sheraton Vistana Resort, close to WDW.  That means no EMH or early entry at US/IOA.  It seems that the "fastpass" thing for US is pretty useless for WWoHP, so we'll skip that too.  Any suggestions for maximizing our experience are very appreciated.


----------



## macraven

tiggerluvr said:


> Subscribing to thread.  We will be there Sunday, October 25 (HHN day) and Monday, October 26.  I am an enormous HP fan (40 yr old nerd here) and couldn't care less about the rest of the park.  It is all about HP for me.  I fully expect Diagon Alley to be balls-to-buns packed on Sunday, but I'm really hoping it's less crowded on Monday.  We're coming from California and this is our first trip to Florida - it's not something we'll be able to do very often, so I am determined to pack as much in as we can: 2 days at US/IOA, and four days at WDW.  Any tips for a newbie?  We are staying offsite (for both): we have to take advantage of our timeshare week before it expires, so we're staying at the Sheraton Vistana Resort, close to WDW.  That means no EMH or early entry at US/IOA.  It seems that the "fastpass" thing for US is pretty useless for WWoHP, so we'll skip that too.  Any suggestions for maximizing our experience are very appreciated.



_be at the entrance gate a good 20 minutes before the park opens.
there have been times people have been let in 5-10 minutes prior to the 9:00 opening.
that is not a given but it has happened before.
once you have ridden FJ do repeats in the single rider line.
(i go solo and stay onsite.
i use the SRL a lot for this ride, after i have gone thru the regular castle line.)

have lunch at off times.
while the majority does lunch between 11:30-1:00, do the rides then.

if you buy merchandise in the parry hotter shops, have the clerk send your bags to the front store in the park so you don't have to use lockers for them when you do rides.
pick up your purchases at the end of your stay.
this is a free service.

the studios won't see much on crowds until the afternoon.
those doing HHN will start coming into the park maybe 2ish to hit the rides.
studios will close at 5:00 that sunday.

monday should be fine.
no hard ticket event that evening.
do an early start for potter and cover what you didn't on sunday.

hope your visit to the darkside will be great!_


----------



## mickeyworld

I have friends visiting for 3 days and they want to do everything related to HP in one day... Aug 1-4  first of all, Sat, sun, mon.  Which day is best?  
Anyone who can recommend a touring plan, please help!  I'm a Disney girl and know nothing about touring Universal.


----------



## tiggerluvr

Thanks for all the great info, macraven!


----------



## macraven

tiggerluvr said:


> Thanks for all the great info, macraven!



_very glad to help!_


----------



## macraven

mickeyworld said:


> I have friends visiting for 3 days and they want to do everything related to HP in one day... Aug 1-4  first of all, Sat, sun, mon.  Which day is best?
> Anyone who can recommend a touring plan, please help!  I'm a Disney girl and know nothing about touring Universal.



_saturdays tend to be crowded in the summer.
so that wouldn't be my first choice if i was going.

with HP2 opening, it is too soon to tell how the lines will be in august for your dates.

it used to be that sundays were a good time to do the parks as many vacationers leave on a sunday to return home.
but since you are going during summer high time, i might consider monday could work out.
less locals going during the week and less people making monday the first day of their vacation.

since you want to concentrate only on Hp features, check out www.universalorlando.com and see the locations for HP in both parks.
memorize the layout of the parks so you have options on how to reach those sections in the parks.

figure that the new HP section will be very crowded so try to hit that first to lessen the wait that will come before noon time.

be at the park gate way before the official opening time.
onsite guests will probably be in the parks before you are let in, so there will be a wait for the HP rides.
give yourself extra time if you are driving as you will be parking in the garage at the end of citywalk.

have a park to park pass so you can ride the HE and then enter into the other park HP section.
this will cut down time of leaving the one park thru the main entrance to hit the other park.
you can buy your park ticket on line and pick them up at the outside of guest service kiosks.
this will also cut out waiting time.


do all the HP in one park prior to catching the HE ride.

if you make any purchases, have them sent to the front of the park to be held for you until you are ready to leave for the night.

this way you can avoid using the lockers.
locker areas are always crowded.

be sure to pick up the park maps when you enter after going thru the ticket gate.
times of shows for HP should be listed in the park guide.


i'm sure there are other suggestions and hopefully another homie will come along and add their thoughts to help you._


----------



## grifta67

Thanks for the tips macraven.  Next week my gal and I are headed from California to Orlando to hit all the Disney parks and both US/IOA. We're pretty good planners but I'm still awfully nervous about Diagon Alley and WW so I'm trying to sponge up any and all tips.

With the heat, the crowds and Diagon only being a week old, it's probably going to be miserable at times, but the life of a teacher limits when we can take big vacations like this!


----------



## godders

I was at Universal a week after Hogsmeade opened (was supposed to open the January before). It was very, very busy, especially in the shops as they are all tiny (although apparently this has been remedied at Diagon Alley. 

I was lucky enough to stay at a Universal hotel so got in an hour early but there were people coming in to start queuing at that time as well. I'd just get there as early as you can because nobody wants to wait in a queue for over 6 hours (which is what they were at yesterday and today)


----------



## DisneyFreak06

I am so excited!  I don't know what's going to happen as I'm travelling with my sister, her hubby and my niece.  I am (terrible I know) almost hoping that they will get tired and leave early so I can just hang out in Diagon Alley and Hogsmeade!!!  I am not sure how early I will be able to get them there as well.  The park opens at 8 or 9 depending on when we go.  (We are at Disney from July 21-Aug 5 and are taking 2 days to go to Universal. )  I hope I can get them there by 7:30 if we can get in at 8.  I know even that is pushing it, I'd rather be there even earlier.


----------



## TwinMom202

We'll be at IOA and US next week, staying at the Hard Rock Hotel.  How early should we line up for early admission to Diagon Alley? And do we line up at US or IOA for Diagon Alley? How are the lines for the Hogwarts Express?


----------



## casnider

You want to get there about 6:30.  Park opens at 8:00am, early admission is one hour before so 7:00am.  To beat the folks lining up for the 8:00, I plan on arriving at 6:30.  
I will be there the last week of July at the RP.


----------



## Dashzap

We're doing HP now.
I wish I had sewn a wand pocket in my shirt for the interactive wand.


----------



## greenkai3000

Hello everyone,

We are looking at visiting Universal for just one day during our Labor Day Weekend holiday.  We won't be staying on site, but will be very close by.  
We were wondering what the best plan of attack would be to do both Diagon Alley and Hogsmead, since we won't be getting Early Entry privileges to either one.  Sorry if these questions have been answered somewhere else. 

When is Universal generally less crowded...Saturday, Sunday, or (Labor Day) Monday?

How early should we line up for park Opening? Do they open the gates right on time , or earlier?  Is running (in a civilized way, of course) allowed in the park?

With Gringotts being the new attraction at Universal, would it make more sense to try to ride that first, then take the Hogwarts Express over to Forbidden Journey? Or, would it be better to go to FJ first, and ride the HE over to Gringotts instead?


----------



## macraven

greenkai3000 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We are looking at visiting Universal for just one day during our Labor Day Weekend holiday.  We won't be staying on site, but will be very close by.
> We were wondering what the best plan of attack would be to do both Diagon Alley and Hogsmead, since we won't be getting Early Entry privileges to either one.  Sorry if these questions have been answered somewhere else.
> 
> When is Universal generally less crowded...Saturday, Sunday, or (Labor Day) Monday?
> 
> How early should we line up for park Opening? Do they open the gates right on time , or earlier?  Is running (in a civilized way, of course) allowed in the park?
> 
> With Gringotts being the new attraction at Universal, would it make more sense to try to ride that first, then take the Hogwarts Express over to Forbidden Journey? Or, would it be better to go to FJ first, and ride the HE over to Gringotts instead?



_civilized or not, running is not allowed in the parks._


----------



## greenkai3000

Is there a video out there somewhere of Rope Drop/ Opening at Universal Studious?  Just curious to see what it looks like lining up getting to Diagon Alley during Early Entry


----------



## therina

Just got back and won't be going back anytime soon.  Stayed at Lowes and got in early but lines were still way too long.  Waited in line for 2.5 hours - told we were "lucky"... some people had waited 6 hours.  Ride went down 6 times during the 2.5 hours.  Finally got on ride and audio didn't work.  Complained and got to ride again.  Maybe I'm not a big enough fan but the ride was just ok.  IF I do go back, it will be a long time!!! Way to many people to really enjoy right now!


----------



## kerryamayo

We were in the parks on Thursday. We live in Tampa and drove over very early (got to the park at 7:30) and when they let the non-resort people in we went straight to Gringott's. We waited 2 hours. It was very reminiscent of our first ride on FJ- we waited even longer for that one (2.5 hours). We only waited 20 for the Hogwarts Express from Diagon Alley to Hogsmeade. Not too shabby. 

I was willing both times to wait a long time for our first experience. I'm not so willing to do it on repeat visits unless I am with someone who hasn't been on it- and they never want to ride single rider the first time, lol! If the regular line is too long, then I do single rider and it's usually not too bad. We are returning next week and staying one night at Portofino, so we hope that the early entry and express passes that come with it work out. 

Personally, I think Diagon Alley is AMAZING and we didn't see as much as we would have liked- hence the return next week before school starts 

I get that people don't want to wait in line all day- you would NEVER see me wait 4-5-6 hours to ride any ride, regardless of the park. But I think we need to accept that for the rest of this summer and most weekends throughout the next year, Diagon Alley is gonna be mobbed. It's reality. Do what you can to try to avoid busy times, but if the only time you can come is a weekend, then do it.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

kerryamayo said:


> We were in the parks on Thursday. We live in Tampa and drove over very early (got to the park at 7:30) and when they let the non-resort people in we went straight to Gringott's. We waited 2 hours. It was very reminiscent of our first ride on FJ- we waited even longer for that one (2.5 hours). We only waited 20 for the Hogwarts Express from Diagon Alley to Hogsmeade. Not too shabby.
> 
> I was willing both times to wait a long time for our first experience. I'm not so willing to do it on repeat visits unless I am with someone who hasn't been on it- and they never want to ride single rider the first time, lol! If the regular line is too long, then I do single rider and it's usually not too bad. We are returning next week and staying one night at Portofino, so we hope that the early entry and express passes that come with it work out.
> 
> Personally, I think Diagon Alley is AMAZING and we didn't see as much as we would have liked- hence the return next week before school starts
> 
> I get that people don't want to wait in line all day- you would NEVER see me wait 4-5-6 hours to ride any ride, regardless of the park. But I think we need to accept that for the rest of this summer and most weekends throughout the next year, Diagon Alley is gonna be mobbed. It's reality. Do what you can to try to avoid busy times, but if the only time you can come is a weekend, then do it.



Glad you had a good day!  I agree, Diagon Alley is amazing! Incredible!  I loved it all.  I waited about 1.5 hours in the single rider line for Gringotts. I made the rest of my group leave and go to the outlet mall and then they texted when they were done.  Thankfully I had gotten off the ride by then.  I could easily have spent much more time there!  And I didn't even get park to park tickets. I so need a do over trip!


----------



## casnider

On the day that we decided to do the Gringott's ride, we got to the gates at 6:00.  We were staying at Lowe's.  They opened the gates at 6:30.  Then they usher you through the park straight to London where you wait in line outside MIB to enter Diagon Alley.  In doing this and a 30 min delay for the ride, we were done and off a little after 8 am.  It was then a 2 1/2 hour wait.  It is worth it to take advantage of the EE and just know that you are going to have to wait, but I would have liked for the line to slow down a little in the bank because I didn't really get to look around very well.


----------



## wakethetook

Quick question. Do they let you go through the line at Gringotts if you are not riding for the purpose of taking it all in, like they do on FJ? In the castle we went through one time just to absorb it all, let people pass us etc. but I don't know what to expect with this new one. Maybe there's not as much to see?


----------



## DisneyFreak06

wakethetook said:


> Quick question. Do they let you go through the line at Gringotts if you are not riding for the purpose of taking it all in, like they do on FJ? In the castle we went through one time just to absorb it all, let people pass us etc. but I don't know what to expect with this new one. Maybe there's not as much to see?



They didn't let me in the line.  I was allowed into the beginning of the line and that was it.  There is a little circular room at the beginning of the line, and that was as far as I was allowed to go.  I did the whole line for FJ, and was told I could take as long as I wanted.  They didn't let me at Gringotts.  So obviously, I didn't get many shots!


----------



## Kirby

greenkai3000 said:


> With Gringotts being the new attraction at Universal, would it make more sense to try to ride that first, then take the Hogwarts Express over to Forbidden Journey? Or, would it be better to go to FJ first, and ride the HE over to Gringotts instead?


I would like to know what everyone thought about this also.  I am going in December with my daughter.  We are not currently planning to stay on site since we are only going to be there one day.  We are purchasing a park to park ticket.

We're going mostly for the Harry Potter sections.  I won't be riding anything but Hogwart's Express.  Does Gringotts and Forbidden Journey have single rider lines?


----------



## Go Vols

Kirby said:


> I would like to know what everyone thought about this also.  I am going in December with my daughter.  We are not currently planning to stay on site since we are only going to be there one day.  We are purchasing a park to park ticket.  We're going mostly for the Harry Potter sections.  I won't be riding anything but Hogwart's Express.  Does Gringotts and Forbidden Journey have single rider lines?



If only going for one day, that is the best plan. Ride gringotts as early as possible and then hop on the HE to Hogsmeade and ride FJ. There are single rider lines for both rides, but they frequently close the one at Gringotts.


----------



## Kirby

Thank you!  Hopefully by then she'll be able to get on Gringott's without too much wait.


----------



## DawgDad93

Go Vols said:


> If only going for one day, that is the best plan. Ride gringotts as early as possible and then hop on the HE to Hogsmeade and ride FJ. There are single rider lines for both rides, but they frequently close the one at Gringotts.



I basically have the same question as it applies to early entry.  We're going in October and early entry is at 8 a.m.  Since we're at a Disney resort the night before and will need to go by HRH early that morning I'm guessing we won't be lined up to get in the park until almost 8.  My plan was to go straight to ride Gringotts, then take the Hogwarts Express, and then ride FJ.  Can that be done without running into major lines at any of the 3?


----------



## relaxgirl03

DH and I will be at universal on September 8th. Would it be worth buying express pass since we only have one day to see it all!!??


----------



## Viledas

The new section looks awesome!


----------



## AliceandAriel

Can anyone tell me if the currency you can swap for can be used in the parks? (Meaning if I trade in US cash for Wizard coins, can I use those to buy things in the park, or is it merely for show/collector value?)


----------



## disneycrazy2004

We just got back from Disney and did 3 days at Universal. All 32 days we got there around noon and the train ride was pretty much walk on, about 10 min wait. The first day Gringotts was 90 minutes wait and the other 2 two days was 75 minutes. We did wait on the second day and the ride broke down twice, so it took about 1 hour and 45 min in and out. It is really amazing. The FJ ride was about 20 min ride all days in the afternoon and one day we rode 3 times, twice was just walk on. No line up at the wand shop. The park seemed really busy but the line up were not bad at all. We did it all without an express pass. Hope that helps.


----------



## Andrea from PA

Hi,

Going in mid-December and on a tight budget.

We are trying to decide, in order to get the best Potter experience if we should go with a 4 day, NO park to park or a 3 day with park to park.

We understand that without the PTP we can't do HE.

Opinions please!


----------



## Pembo

Andrea from PA said:


> Hi,
> 
> Going in mid-December and on a tight budget.
> 
> We are trying to decide, in order to get the best Potter experience if we should go with a 4 day, NO park to park or a 3 day with park to park.
> 
> We understand that without the PTP we can't do HE.
> 
> Opinions please!



We too are going in mid-December. I got a 3 day p-t-p from Undercover Tourist for the price of a 2 day. We've been to Universal before and imho you can do almost everything in one day.


----------



## disneycrazy2004

Andrea from PA said:


> Hi,
> 
> Going in mid-December and on a tight budget.
> 
> We are trying to decide, in order to get the best Potter experience if we should go with a 4 day, NO park to park or a 3 day with park to park.
> 
> We understand that without the PTP we can't do HE.
> 
> Opinions please!



i would go with PTP for 3 days, the HE is amazing! And agree with PP about the undercover tourist, we also got our 3 day PTP for the price of 2


----------



## WDWFANCBIIIME

Hey I guys I am going to Diagon Alley / Hogsmeade for 1 day in October  

What are the Top 3 Snacks that we HAVE to try???


----------



## DisneyFreak06

WDWFANCBIIIME said:


> Hey I guys I am going to Diagon Alley / Hogsmeade for 1 day in October
> 
> What are the Top 3 Snacks that we HAVE to try???



1. Butterbeer
2. Frozen Butterbeer
3. Butterbeer ice cream!

I didn't get #3, but I loved the other 2.  The ice cream will happen on my next trip... whenever that will be!!


----------



## MrsB919

If we go the first week of Oct. what are the chances we will be able to do both parks/ wizarding world in one day?


----------



## WDWFANCBIIIME

DisneyFreak06 said:


> 1. Butterbeer
> 2. Frozen Butterbeer
> 3. Butterbeer ice cream!
> 
> I didn't get #3, but I loved the other 2.  The ice cream will happen on my next trip... whenever that will be!!



Lol sounds good to me!!! (I have to say all of the ice creams sound fantastic! They even have an Earl Grey! (my favorite tea )



> If we go the first week of Oct. what are the chances we will be able to do both parks/ wizarding world in one day?



I hope fairly high because thats my plan week 2 of October  but honestly from what I've read it sounds like crowds should be fairly low (Hopefully!!! )


----------



## KimP5

Hi all,  We will be visiting for 1 day 12/21, offsite. (I think).  Mainly interested in HP.  Is it possible without early entry at that time of year to even do both HP sections?  Or should we just pick one of the two parks to try to visit?  We've never been, but girls are set on HP.


----------



## Big Al

Hi guys- DW & I are going to Universal THIS Sun ( 14th) and would like to know if we should go to the HP Diagon Alley area FIRST, or go to the Transformers 3D ride first? I hear the TF 3D is fabulous & must have lines as well..we plan to get to the park around 8:45 just before it opens..any specific order you recommend? Thanks!! 

Big Al


----------



## ctl

I am taking my two teens and hubby to Universal for a slow weekend in November. It is supposedly slower then, but I was wondering how long it actually takes just to visit Diagon Alley and Hogsmeade? We will have early entry for Saturday and Sunday, but I am hoping to do WDW as well at night. So has anyone actually done both and how long does it take?We want to eat breakfast and lunch there at The Leaky cauldron and/or The Three Broomsticks also. Thanks for any help.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Big Al said:


> Hi guys- DW & I are going to Universal THIS Sun ( 14th) and would like to know if we should go to the HP Diagon Alley area FIRST, or go to the Transformers 3D ride first? I hear the TF 3D is fabulous & must have lines as well..we plan to get to the park around 8:45 just before it opens..any specific order you recommend? Thanks!!
> 
> Big Al



We did Transformers before Diagon Alley, but the others were not planning on doing Escape from Gringotts.  I did that using Single Rider line later on in the day.  I'm sure the wait for EfG was way longer than Transformers. 



ctl said:


> I am taking my two teens and hubby to Universal for a slow weekend in November. It is supposedly slower then, but I was wondering how long it actually takes just to visit Diagon Alley and Hogsmeade? We will have early entry for Saturday and Sunday, but I am hoping to do WDW as well at night. So has anyone actually done both and how long does it take?We want to eat breakfast and lunch there at The Leaky cauldron and/or The Three Broomsticks also. Thanks for any help.



I'm no help, but could have spent a lot longer in there!  If there had been more places to sit and relax, I could have just sat and experienced it all for days longer!  LOL


----------



## disneycrazy2004

Big Al said:


> Hi guys- DW & I are going to Universal THIS Sun ( 14th) and would like to know if we should go to the HP Diagon Alley area FIRST, or go to the Transformers 3D ride first? I hear the TF 3D is fabulous & must have lines as well..we plan to get to the park around 8:45 just before it opens..any specific order you recommend? Thanks!!   Big Al



We found Transformers to   Be less crowded in the afternoon. We were there in August the line was 25 min in the late afternoon vs 55 in the mornings   Having said that it moves pretty good and lots to see on the wait line! The ride is a must! Really awesome   We rose it few times and loved it every single time! Also the transformers come out for pictures and it is really cool


----------



## snjcourtreporter

Trying to find out info on what average age the Harry Potter rides are geared for..is 8 too young?  Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## Big Al

snjcourtreporter said:


> Trying to find out info on what average age the Harry Potter rides are geared for..is 8 too young?  Any info would be appreciated!



Forbidden Journey is a bit rough, IMO..but Escape From Hogwarts ( new one), is more like Spiderman, if you've tried that..if not, we thought it was FANTASTIC, and I would think an 8 yr. old would love it...


----------



## snjcourtreporter

thank you!  Debating on whether we should go this year or give it one more year.  Don't want to ruin the experience!


----------



## Zomp

Going to Universal tomorrow.  The plan is to do both parks in one day, and tonight we're staying at the Hard Rock so we have the express pass.

Universal opens at 8am.  What time should we line up at the entrance to get into Daigon Alley?  6:30am?


----------



## Big Al

If you are going on Mon., the 29th, there really should not be a line..kids will be in school..I would get there at 7:30 AM..really should be fine..just remember, if you want to ride the Hogwart's Express, you must get a DUAL pass for BOTH parks- I didn't know you had to do that, so we couldn't ride the HE...RIDE Escape From Gringott's ASAP , then head to the train, then (if you want) go do Forbidden Journey...Have fun!!!


----------



## Zomp

Big Al said:


> If you are going on Mon., the 29th, there really should not be a line..kids will be in school..I would get there at 7:30 AM..really should be fine..just remember, if you want to ride the Hogwart's Express, you must get a DUAL pass for BOTH parks- I didn't know you had to do that, so we couldn't ride the HE...RIDE Escape From Gringott's ASAP , then head to the train, then (if you want) go do Forbidden Journey...Have fun!!!



The park opens at 8am, so early entry gets us in at 7am...so I think we're saying the same thing?  A half hour before I can get in?


----------



## Big Al

Zomp said:


> The park opens at 8am, so early entry gets us in at 7am...so I think we're saying the same thing?  A half hour before I can get in?



Sure, you will be fine...have a great time!!


----------



## DennistheMenace

Big Al said:


> Forbidden Journey is a bit rough, IMO..but Escape From Hogwarts ( new one), is more like Spiderman, if you've tried that..if not, we thought it was FANTASTIC, and I would think an 8 yr. old would love it...



I'm new to the Forum so I hope I'm posting this in the right place. We stayed at the RPH at the end of September and during the day we had only a 15 minute wait at Forbidden Journey. Later that evening we were in Jake's Bar and got chatting to one of the Universal Management team (I'd rather not give his name as I wouldn't want to embarrass him). When I told him of our short wait, he mentioned that Universal are seriously considering giving FastPass access to FJ for their DeLuxe hotel customers after the New Year rush. 

When I asked him about FP for Gringotts, all he would say is that it depends on the numbers and the wait times which they review on a weekly basis.


----------



## camarks1234

We are going for one day sometime in the week of Oct. 20 - 25. Do you think it will be crazy busy that week? Just wondering what FL's fall break is like.


----------



## tiggernpooh

I suggest checking out the crowd calendar for the dates you are thinking of going at the Orlando Informer website. (Sorry, I can't seem to post a link.)


----------



## francie

can anyone who has done gringotts tell me about the lockers.  would i have to put a very small (6 - 8 inches) shoulder bag in the locker.  is there a maximum size purse/bag they let you take on with you? how about hats? tia


----------



## francie

does anyone have experience using the ONE DAY/ PARK TO PARK admission ticket from AAA? the 8 x 11 piece of paper they print out for you is supposed to be the actual park admission ticket.  has anyone had trouble using it to get on the hogwarts express?  i'm guessing you have to show it there as well?


----------



## jeanico2000

francie said:


> does anyone have experience using the ONE DAY/ PARK TO PARK admission ticket from AAA? the 8 x 11 piece of paper they print out for you is supposed to be the actual park admission ticket.  has anyone had trouble using it to get on the hogwarts express?  i'm guessing you have to show it there as well?



My daughter also received from Aeroplan (so exchanged for points) an 8 x 10 sheet of paper which is supposed to be her 3 day park to park ticket (there is a bar code on it). It really is rather big to carry around, versus a card and yes, I imagine she will have to show it every time she enters a park or rides the Hogwarts Express. Maybe we'll be able to exchange for something smaller at guest relations!


----------



## francie

glad i won't be the only one!


----------



## MaMudduck

jeanico2000 said:


> My daughter also received from Aeroplan (so exchanged for points) an 8 x 10 sheet of paper which is supposed to be her 3 day park to park ticket (there is a bar code on it). It really is rather big to carry around, versus a card and yes, I imagine she will have to show it every time she enters a park or rides the Hogwarts Express. Maybe we'll be able to exchange for something smaller at guest relations!



We had the same thing last year for our 3 day p2p tickets. No we weren't able to get smaller tickets so yes we had to carry those 8x10 pages for "hopping" for the full 3 days we were there. I assume it'll be the same for  Hogwarts express. I did fold them into quarters with the bar code on the outside and then put them into my plastic lanyard case (like a bank book cover size) to keep them protected.


----------



## soniam

Sorry for asking, but I am a bit confused about how early entry is working now. We are staying at RPR mid-March, so I don't know if the procedure will change by then or not. Which park has EE? If only one park has EE, with hopper, can you take HE to the other HP park during EE? What time does EE start? Thanks


----------



## macraven

soniam said:


> Sorry for asking, but I am a bit confused about how early entry is working now. We are staying at RPR mid-March, so I don't know if the procedure will change by then or not. Which park has EE? If only one park has EE, with hopper, can you take HE to the other HP park during EE? What time does EE start? Thanks



_if the other park is not open, HE won't be operating.
both parks need to be open for the HE ride.


EE is one hour prior to the official park opening.

if a park opens at 9:00, EE will be at 8:00


do not know what hours the parks will have during spring break at this point._


----------



## soniam

macraven said:


> if the other park is not open, HE won't be operating. both parks need to be open for the HE ride.  EE is one hour prior to the official park opening.  if a park opens at 9:00, EE will be at 8:00  do not know what hours the parks will have during spring break at this point.



Which park is currently open for EE? Were both parks open for WE during the summer? Thanks


----------



## macraven

soniam said:


> Which park is currently open for EE? Were both parks open for WE during the summer? Thanks



_currently, the studios has the EE._


----------



## dustindh

I haven't been to Diagon Alley since opening weekend, I know there's a few pieces of merchandise that's been added since then including additional interactive character wands. Is Neville's available as an interactive finally? Any new merchandise people have seen recently worth noting? I've got a big save up of money to spend on my return trip.


----------



## kyomagi

so do i need to buy tickets to both IoI and Universal to see both parts of wizarding?


----------



## coastgirl

kyomagi said:


> so do i need to buy tickets to both IoI and Universal to see both parts of wizarding?



Yes; Hogsmeade is at one and Diagon Alley at the other, so many (most?) people do a park-to-park pass so they can go back and forth between them.  If you want to ride the Hogwart's Express, you must have a park-to-park pass.


----------



## macraven

kyomagi said:


> so do i need to buy tickets to both IoI and Universal to see both parts of wizarding?



_there is a ticket booth at the hp train where you can upgrade a one park ticket to a 2 park ticket.


you don't need to go to (shops) or the front of the park guest services to upgrade the ticket._


----------



## aviva5675

Going Feb 8-12,staying at Cabana Beach. Got the 3 day both park tickets with the room package. Sounds like theres more to do in Diagon Alley- but right now scheduled there the 2d day of a planned 2 day visit to Universal parks...Breakfast at Leakey Cauldron and at 3 Broomsticks were included. I made the LC one first without thinking much about it.

Worth it to try and switch the 2 so DA is our 2d day? I know it sounds like its more fun taking the train FROM DA, maybe we do that and do a turn around ticket? What is up with getting those?


----------



## Goofy41

How are the crowds in both parks...? We haven't been there since the new Harry Potter Attractions were added.. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nemofans

Adding to the above post about crowds this weekend, how has the weather been?
We are planning for cool in morning & night, warm during the day.  We are coming from Chicago (12 degrees currently).  Hoping to maybe wear shorts!


----------



## duszek72

I am coming to U with my 6.5 year old son. He adores Harry P. and this is our main purpose for visiting Universal. How big is the Potter world and being realistic how much time you need to see all of it?


----------



## Big Al

Goofy41 said:


> How are the crowds in both parks...? We haven't been there since the new Harry Potter Attractions were added.. Any info would be greatly appreciated.



If you get to U by 8:30 ( gates open@ 9), you have a chance of getting on the rides..if school is in session, not bad..if school is on vacation, VERY CROWDED..get there early!

Alan


----------



## Big Al

nemofans said:


> Adding to the above post about crowds this weekend, how has the weather been?
> We are planning for cool in morning & night, warm during the day.  We are coming from Chicago (12 degrees currently).  Hoping to maybe wear shorts!



You should check the Orlando weather on www.weather.com site & put in "universal studios" or just "Orlando" and put 5 or 10 day forecast...it's been 75 day, 60's nightime lately...but do check!

Alan


----------



## Big Al

duszek72 said:


> I am coming to U with my 6.5 year old son. He adores Harry P. and this is our main purpose for visiting Universal. How big is the Potter world and being realistic how much time you need to see all of it?



If you are coming when school is IN, figure 10-20 minutes for attractions..which park, Univ St. or Islands Of A? The Harry P section in Univ St., is MUCH bigger ( and better IMO) than the Isl Of A..if you are coming when school is on vacation, be there like 8-8:30 AM & prepare for long lines!! You can see most or all in about 90 minutes, if no lines, 3-4 hrs if lines..

Alan


----------



## kath1210

We are headed to Universal tomorrow, mainly to see HP.  Which park should we start at first or does it matter?  TIA!


----------



## Big Al

kath1210 said:


> We are headed to Universal tomorrow, mainly to see HP.  Which park should we start at first or does it matter?  TIA!



It doesn't matter..I think the HP Park is better at Universal, but Islands of A is the better park for other rides like Spiderman ( don't miss) & The Hulk..make sure if you get same day tickets for both parks, that you take the Hogwart's Express from one park to another...personally, I would go first to US because the new HP park there is nicer & bigger..don't miss Escape From Gringott's ride- fantastic!: 

Alan


----------



## kath1210

Thank you, Alan!


----------



## nemofans

I just got back last night.  The HP areas are outstanding & are easily the best theme park areas anywhere.  Diagon Alley is exceptional & I just wanted to stay there all day long.  We LOVED the Tales Of Beetle The Bard show.  DO NOT MISS IT!  I am assuming they do different tales each performance.  We only saw one & had wished we saw all of them.


----------



## Big Al

nemofans said:


> I just got back last night.  The HP areas are outstanding & are easily the best theme park areas anywhere.  Diagon Alley is exceptional & I just wanted to stay there all day long.  We LOVED the Tales Of Beetle The Bard show.  DO NOT MISS IT!  I am assuming they do different tales each performance.  We only saw one & had wished we saw all of them.



Glad you like it- it is TRUE, Diagon Alley is simply marvelous..we did not see the Tales of Beetle Bard show..we will see it next time we go..."Escape" ride was fantastic!


----------



## Cassarye

How much do the wands cost? (trying to budget) 

and 

Are strollers allowed on The Hogwarts Express?


----------



## Topdogie01

the interactive wand cost about $50 with tax, and the non interactive is about 40.

they allow strollers, but they must be folded up and are placed in the back of the train and they will bring it out to you on the other end. or atleast they did for us with our stoller as cheelchair tag.


----------



## glocon

We LOVED Diagon Alley- especially the Knockturn Alley portion of it!  Couldn't imagine getting any better than Hogsmeade, but UO did it.  Can't wait to go back.  We were at UO for 5 days last October and didn't get to see/do everything that we wanted to.  Only saw one show at DA and none at Hogsmeade.  Only rode HE one way.  Didn't try Butterbeer ice cream.  But rode Gringotts multiple times and loved it.  Expected more of a Mummy type ride, but it's really much less roller coaster-y.  

On the HE, the cars that you are in are quite cozy and there is no way a stroller would fit in without rolling over people's feet.  But it looks just like on the movies!

I wish we were there now!


----------



## DebbieL08753

Hi,
Can anyone tell me when Spring Break starts in Florida? I'm from NJ and here it's the week before or after Easter, normally.   We're going to UO for the first time in the middle of March and were wondering about crowd levels. Planning on staying onsite and was wondering if EP from deluxe hotel is needed or if Cabana Bay without EP would be fine.
Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## anorman

nemofans said:


> I just got back last night.  The HP areas are outstanding & are easily the best theme park areas anywhere.  Diagon Alley is exceptional & I just wanted to stay there all day long.  We LOVED the Tales Of Beetle The Bard show.  DO NOT MISS IT!  I am assuming they do different tales each performance.  We only saw one & had wished we saw all of them.



Do they list these showtimes in the guides they give out each day?  Are they available in advance of your park visit?  I just like to have an idea of how our day will look prior to arriving at the gates, when everything gets so chaotic.


----------



## nemofans

anorman said:


> Do they list these showtimes in the guides they give out each day?  Are they available in advance of your park visit?  I just like to have an idea of how our day will look prior to arriving at the gates, when everything gets so chaotic.


No there was nothing with show times.  Sometimes it was listed on the display screens in the park saying wait times & show times.  I had to ask a TM in Diagon Alley what time the Beetle the Bard show was & where it took place.  Our last day we finally caught one & glad we did.


----------



## Soupermom

What is the best way to experience both sections of WWOHP in one day?  We are only going to Universal to see HP, and would like to maximize our visit in the small amount of time we have. We will be going on the weekend BEFORE Easter, probably Sunday because I heard that might be less crowded.  We MAY stay at the Cabana Hotel, so we can enter an hour early (7am?!!?).  Also, in regards to the headliner rides, can someone give good descriptions or comparisons to rides at WDW? I am prone to vertigo and wouldn't want to ruin the day with one of the rides. I LOVE Soarin', BTMRR, SPLASHMt and can handle one ride of SPACE Mt per trip. I didn't handle the GREEN side of Mission Space well, at all. What should I avoid?
Thanks!!


----------



## nemofans

Soupermom said:


> What is the best way to experience both sections of WWOHP in one day?  We are only going to Universal to see HP, and would like to maximize our visit in the small amount of time we have. We will be going on the weekend BEFORE Easter, probably Sunday because I heard that might be less crowded.  We MAY stay at the Cabana Hotel, so we can enter an hour early (7am?!!?).  Also, in regards to the headliner rides, can someone give good descriptions or comparisons to rides at WDW? I am prone to vertigo and wouldn't want to ruin the day with one of the rides. I LOVE Soarin', BTMRR, SPLASHMt and can handle one ride of SPACE Mt per trip. I didn't handle the GREEN side of Mission Space well, at all. What should I avoid?
> Thanks!!



I know Cabana doesn't get FOTL tix but not sure if they get in early.  
Avoid Simpsons Ride at all costs!  That one did me in.  I never dry heaved on a ride b4.
I loved the day we did HP areas.  WE started in Diagon Alley & did Gringotts & Ollivanders.  Then took HE train to Hogsmeade & did Forbidden Journey, Hippogriff, lunch at 3 Broomsticks & shopped.  Then took HE train back to Diagon for ice cream & more shopping.  For the whole day we did HP only stuff & loved it.


----------



## macraven

nemofans said:


> I know Cabana doesn't get FOTL tix but not sure if they get in early.


_Cabana Bay hotel guests are allowed early entry._


----------



## anorman

We have an upcoming stay at the RPR for 4 nights this coming August.  We will be purchasing the Orlando Flex tickets and will be spending at least 4 (if not 5) days at Universal.  I was thinking it might be nice to do a fully immersive Harry Potter day and do only Harry Potter for one entire day.  Is this realistic?  If we start at one park and finish that one before taking the HE over to the other, will the lines be unmanageable?  If we do follow through with this plan, which side should we start with to avoid the most lines?  I'm probably being completely unreasonable in terms of this being a good idea but I thought I would ask to see what others' (with more experience) would think.


----------



## macraven

anorman said:


> We have an upcoming stay at the RPR for 4 nights this coming August.  We will be purchasing the Orlando Flex tickets and will be spending at least 4 (if not 5) days at Universal.  I was thinking it might be nice to do a fully immersive Harry Potter day and do only Harry Potter for one entire day.  Is this realistic?  If we start at one park and finish that one before taking the HE over to the other, will the lines be unmanageable?  If we do follow through with this plan, which side should we start with to avoid the most lines?  I'm probably being completely unreasonable in terms of this being a good idea but I thought I would ask to see what others' (with more experience) would think.


_if this is the first time you are visiting the darkside, i suggest you start at the hp ioa section first.
the story line from the books i'm told, are represented in the ioa park quite well.
after you complete this portion of hp, take the HE to the studios side for DA 

you said you have multiple days to do the parks.
might be fun to concentrate the first full day to both of those sections.

on your next 4 days, do early entry and rehit the highlights of the potter section then do the rest of the parks.
you can do it at a slower pace and park hop if you wish.
catch the different shows at the hp sections throughout your stay.
you'll cover it all within your planned stay._


----------



## anorman

macraven said:


> _if this is the first time you are visiting the darkside, i suggest you start at the hp ioa section first.
> the story line from the books i'm told, are represented in the ioa park quite well.
> after you complete this portion of hp, take the HE to the studios side for DA
> 
> you said you have multiple days to do the parks.
> might be fun to concentrate the first full day to both of those sections.
> 
> on your next 4 days, do early entry and rehit the highlights of the potter section then do the rest of the parks.
> you can do it at a slower pace and park hop if you wish.
> catch the different shows at the hp sections throughout your stay.
> you'll cover it all within your planned stay._


 
We have done Universal several times before and we did experience the IoA side of Harry Potter.  We've all read the books and they do represent them very well.  It will be a first for Diagon Alley though for us.  Can't wait!


----------



## marylastiri

Hi!!! first post here. 
Are you sure macraven that _Cabana Bay hotel guests are allowed early entry?_


----------



## Disney Khi

marylastiri said:


> Hi!!! first post here.
> Are you sure macraven that _Cabana Bay hotel guests are allowed early entry?_


Yes, Cabana Bay guests are allowed early entry.


----------



## aviva5675

we leave tomorrow and staying there. Early entry is allowed. But no express pass tickets with CAbana Bay


----------



## Soupermom

Soupermom said:


> What is the best way to experience both sections of WWOHP in one day?  We are only going to Universal to see HP, and would like to maximize our visit in the small amount of time we have. We will be going on the weekend BEFORE Easter, probably Sunday because I heard that might be less crowded.  We MAY stay at the Cabana Hotel, so we can enter an hour early (7am?!!?).  Also, in regards to the headliner rides, can someone give good descriptions or comparisons to rides at WDW? I am prone to vertigo and wouldn't want to ruin the day with one of the rides. I LOVE Soarin', BTMRR, SPLASHMt and can handle one ride of SPACE Mt per trip. I didn't handle the GREEN side of Mission Space well, at all. What should I avoid?
> Thanks!!


Can anyone answer the ride questions above? It looks like we will not be staying onsite, just driving for the day.  From what I can tell the parks open at 8am these days, does that mean the hotel guests will enter at 7am?  Will it be crazy busy when we arrive?  Also, is there a special secret to get to HP or some special rope-drop type method.  Any suggestion for a HP touring plan would be GREATLY appreciated. I always follow the UG when we go to Disney, so I'd love to have a general plan in place when we go.  Thanks!!!


----------



## macraven

marylastiri said:


> Hi!!! first post here.
> Are you sure macraven that _Cabana Bay hotel guests are allowed early entry?_


_positively sure.........

i'd bet my first borns life on it....._


----------



## macraven

Soupermom said:


> Can anyone answer the ride questions above? It looks like we will not be staying onsite, just driving for the day.  From what I can tell the parks open at 8am these days, does that mean the hotel guests will enter at 7am?  Will it be crazy busy when we arrive?  Also, is there a special secret to get to HP or some special rope-drop type method.  Any suggestion for a HP touring plan would be GREATLY appreciated. I always follow the UG when we go to Disney, so I'd love to have a general plan in place when we go.  Thanks!!!


_if the official opening time for the parks are 8:00, then early entry for onsite hotel guests will be at 7:00._


----------



## Huggups

Planning to do 2 days at Universal primarily to see WWOHP. What I wanted to know is if there is a particular order to seeing both parks? If I wanted to do IOA first and do Hogsmeade, does it make a difference?


----------



## damo

Huggups said:


> Planning to do 2 days at Universal primarily to see WWOHP. What I wanted to know is if there is a particular order to seeing both parks? If I wanted to do IOA first and do Hogsmeade, does it make a difference?



Makes no difference.  But Harry did Diagon before he went to Hogwarts, so maybe you want to do it that way.


----------



## DPCummerbund

Huggups said:


> Planning to do 2 days at Universal primarily to see WWOHP. What I wanted to know is if there is a particular order to seeing both parks? If I wanted to do IOA first and do Hogsmeade, does it make a difference?



I haven't seen either park yet, and I've been asking myself the same question. From all reports both WWoHP are great, but Universal really "kicked it up a notch" with the new Diagon Alley. So, I plan to see IoA Hogsmeade first, then the newer, bigger, better Diagon Alley at USF second. If I did it the other way around, Hogsmeade would be a bit of a letdown after IoA (or if not actually a letdown, at least it won't be as impressive).


----------



## SuperTink

Subscribing to prepare for a trip in 2016. (Yes, I like to plan!)


----------



## aviva5675

We got back last night. STayed at CBBR, building 6, 6th floor.  Got there Sunday around 1230 and got a room that was ready. It was a family suite for the 3 of us. Worked out fine.  The kitchen plastic ware is meager but fine for us, we hardly used any. Has a small microwave and fridge.  The room was very clean and nice, perfectly fine. The room next door 2 of the days had a loud kid, which you could hear well. Yes the rooms have thin walls. But over all, was fine.

We went that afternoon to Universal side= had a 2 day plus one free 2 park ticket with the package.  We did about 6 rides.  It was pretty crowded but not crazy. The longest line was maybe 15 minutes, not bad at all.  Did MIB single rider line.  One thing I would say about every where there is - use single rider if you at all can. Even if rides are short lines, saves time and aggravation standing in line.

We did Hogsmeade Tues morning.  Early entry is daily right now but only at IOA.  Shuttle from CBBR was very good, frequent, took 10 minutes to get there, drops off right at the escalator to go up and get into City Walk.  Leaves starting at 7am. We got there about 730 am(at the IOA gate) for 8 am early entry. Maybe a little earlier. They opened the gate about 740, rope walked not too far. We high tailed it to HOgsmeade, and right to Forbidden Journey. Walked on. Rode twice no wait. WAs a longer ride than expected, which was nice, but by 2d time I was dizzy and glad to get off. Im not a roller coaster person, so this was really pushing the limit for me. We did Hippogriff (shoulda not rode), very short, my family liked it.  Then ate free breakfast (w/package) at 7 Broomsticks. Got right in, they send you to a register to order. We got 2 English brkfst and a pancackes. A lot of food!! Pretty tasty tho, we enjoyed.  Then did rest of the area. It is pretty small. 5 minute wait for Ollivanders. Cute.  Checked out the rest of the area, took us maybe an hour.  Off plan we took train to Diagon.  No wait for train. Do the train, no matter what. We did it 3 times total and Id have gone again.  Got to Diagon ( my husband golfed WEds morn so wouldnt have seen any).  Walked on single rider line Gringotts.  That was great. Train back- we missed the 9 3/4 effect somehow, you have to watch carefully for it.  Next few hours in IOA, tried to ride Seuss monorail, got out of line and found out it had broken down. Family did Spiderman and Hulk. I sat at Starbucks with baby duck family and people watched.  Ate lunch at Cowfish. very good. Had had dinner there night before and really enjoyed.

Weds we used early entry to Hogmeade-- got there before 830 --- the plan was to beat the 9am crowd to Diagon alley by taking the train. WAlked right on train, waited 10 minutes if that. Was possibly the 2d or 3d train over.  Raced to Escape and walked right in. Enjoyed the preshow this time and the ride again.  Then breakfast at Leaky.  A few more choices than 7 Brooms, so we did the leek tart and oatmeal flan. Again very good, small portions tho with big pieces of fruit. Couldve made the actual food bigger.  Then we did all parts of Diagon. Checked out every inch, saw the Beedle the Bard show, very good, and took about 90 minutes for that whole thing. Its bigger than Hogsmeade, and the detailing is amazing. SAw the dragon blow about 7 times total. Out of there by about 11am.

Had butter beer, yum!  Butter beer ice cream--- even better! it is soft serve. And clotted cream, hard serve. Both yummy. Had pumpkin juice, surprisingly good. Got the cauldron cakes at Honey dukes, yummy chocolate. The food there was pretty good, considering its a theme park.

So-- use early entry! Its IOA only right now, it was good we took the train 2d day to get a jump on US people.  There is tons to buy. Everywhere. WAit til the end and then see what you really want. The bigger stores in the park areas have HP stuff too.  CBBR store had a surprisingly good selection also.  Super cute kids all over with robes, and house uniforms on.  WAy more than you'd expect. 
Had fun, very glad we went.


----------



## Huggups

DPCummerbund said:


> I haven't seen either park yet, and I've been asking myself the same question. From all reports both WWoHP are great, but Universal really "kicked it up a notch" with the new Diagon Alley. So, I plan to see IoA Hogsmeade first, then the newer, bigger, better Diagon Alley at USF second. If I did it the other way around, Hogsmeade would be a bit of a letdown after IoA (or if not actually a letdown, at least it won't be as impressive).



That sound like a good idea as I've heard DA is the better of the two. Thanks.


----------



## aviva5675

Thats how I looked at it also= save DA for last. We did that and I was glad we did.


----------



## vicarrieous

Question: Is it realistic to come and see the WWOHP ONLY in 1/2 day?

**I should also say that no rollercoaster or big rides would be done. Only the HPE and any other small kid friendly things.


----------



## schumigirl

vicarrieous said:


> Question: Is it realistic to come and see the WWOHP ONLY in 1/2 day?
> 
> **I should also say that no rollercoaster or big rides would be done. Only the HPE and any other small kid friendly things.



Do you mean the Hogwarts Express when you say HPE?

If so then you will need a two park ticket to ride the train. 

Yes you could do WW in IOA in half a day, but to do Diagon Alley in the Studios on top of that in half a day and some other things then I would say no.


----------



## meggiemouse

I need help coming up with a one day touring plan. We have small kids, so we aren't out to hit the roller coasters or big thrill rides. We DO want both WWoHPs and the HWE, Suessland, Spiderman ride, Transformers ride, and Simpsonsland. We'd like to do Minions and explore the Lost continent if time too. Is all of that doable in one day? What order should we do things?


----------



## macraven

meggiemouse said:


> I need help coming up with a one day touring plan. We have small kids, so we aren't out to hit the roller coasters or big thrill rides. We DO want both WWoHPs and the HWE, Suessland, Spiderman ride, Transformers ride, and Simpsonsland. We'd like to do Minions and explore the Lost continent if time too. Is all of that doable in one day? What order should we do things?




_check out www.universalorlando.com and see the descriptions of the rides in the parks,
there could be some that your kids meet the height requirements for them.

you will find the locations of the rides you mentioned above and can see which way to walk to reach them.

you'll have a good idea of where everything is located in both parks by checking out the park map on the website above.
you can do them in an order of location to make it less walking in the park.

don't know if you can do all that you listed without knowing a date, time period you will be at the darkside.
when is your one day visit?_


----------



## EvilQueenLiz

Huggups said:


> Planning to do 2 days at Universal primarily to see WWOHP. What I wanted to know is if there is a particular order to seeing both parks? If I wanted to do IOA first and do Hogsmeade, does it make a difference?



I am a big fan of starting with Hogsmeade first and taking the train to King Cross because there is nothing quite like seeing the Hogwarts Express come steaming into the station for the first time! 
 
(The train comes into Kings Cross backwards)


----------



## meggiemouse

macraven said:


> _check out www.universalorlando.com and see the descriptions of the rides in the parks,
> there could be some that your kids meet the height requirements for them.
> 
> you will find the locations of the rides you mentioned above and can see which way to walk to reach them.
> 
> you'll have a good idea of where everything is located in both parks by checking out the park map on the website above.
> you can do them in an order of location to make it less walking in the park.
> 
> don't know if you can do all that you listed without knowing a date, time period you will be at the darkside.
> when is your one day visit?_



We are going the last week of May... a "moderate" day according to OI. Will the crowds be comparable to Disney's crowd level that week? We are tagging this day onto the end of our Disney stay, so we won't get early access and aren't doing the passes because we are not doing the big coasters.

And opinions please... Should start HP Hogsmeade in the morning, catch HWE, then do Diagon Alley. OR should we take a break after Hogsmeade to do Suess/ Simpsons/etc and do Diagon Alley later in the day?


----------



## macraven

meggiemouse said:


> We are going the last week of May... a "moderate" day according to OI. Will the crowds be comparable to Disney's crowd level that week? We are tagging this day onto the end of our Disney stay, so we won't get early access and aren't doing the passes because we are not doing the big coasters.
> 
> And opinions please... Should start HP Hogsmeade in the morning, catch HWE, then do Diagon Alley. OR should we take a break after Hogsmeade to do Suess/ Simpsons/etc and do Diagon Alley later in the day?


_try to do your day before the weekend to avoid larger crowds.
if you go before the 29th, i think you will get more done and not as long line waits.

i see you want:_
 both WWoHPs and the HWE, Suessland, Spiderman ride, Transformers ride, and Simpsonsland. We'd like to do Minions and explore the Lost continent if time too. Is all of that doable in one day? What order should we do things?

_be at the entrance line to IOA before 9:00  when the park officially opens.
if you go to the seuss area first, it won't be crowded as most will be heading to potter.
finish up the rides at seuss, then head to spiderman.
go towards potter once you are done with anything in the spidey area.

you'll hit jurassic park section before potter.
many families with children enjoy the discovery building for the dinosaur and play area.

when finished there, a few more steps towards potter.

the last thing to do in potter would be boarding the HE which will empty you into Diagon Alley at the studios side.
take your time there, and head for TF.
catch DE after that.

if the family enjoys spiderman, then TF should be a hit.
i found TF louder and more movement in the cars than at spiderman.


i listed the above based on the rides you would like to do.
there will not be back tracking with the exception of starting with seuss then over to spidey.

if you start with potter at either park, you will be retracing your steps to include the other rides you listed on your want list.

if the line for HE at IOA is an hour long, walk over to the studios and do Diagon Alley 
do the rides you are looking forward to at the studios and return to DA before you leave for the gringott ride and HE.


if you go to www.universalorlando.com you will see the path i am walking you through at ioa to end at potter where you will switch to the studios side by HE ride.

if you only have one day for both parks, do look at the maps so you have an idea of direction for the rides.

you could download the app that can be used in the parks for the ride waits.

at the studios, there are a few changeable signs that list showtimes, ride waits for the park.
if you see a short line listed, go for it._


----------



## mabbott7242

we will be going to Universal right before our disney cruise...how many hours do you recommend for both Hogwarts and Diagon Alley?


----------



## macraven

_mabbott7242, what are your dates ?_
_do you plan to stay in the UO area the night before your cruise?_


----------



## yellowfish78

Can someone explain the Escape from Gringotts ride for me? Similar to say...Spiderman? with a mix of the Mummy? I'm going with my 6 year old and don't want to toss him onto a ride that might scare him off all the other rides for the rest of the day.  :-/ I will say he is 43 inches tall so this would probably be the "worst" of the rides.


----------



## macraven

yellowfish78 said:


> Can someone explain the Escape from Gringotts ride for me? Similar to say...Spiderman? with a mix of the Mummy? I'm going with my 6 year old and don't want to toss him onto a ride that might scare him off all the other rides for the rest of the day.  :-/ I will say he is 43 inches tall so this would probably be the "worst" of the rides.




_the little guy is 6 now?
time has flown by quickly....

you'll have some movement similar to dinosaur.
one little 3 second drop then you move along until a stop to view the screen in front of you.
moves to another section for a viewing, etc.

guests are secure in their seats and won't be tossed around.
all individual restraints which is opposite of dinosaur._


----------



## yellowfish78

Thanks Mac!  Yep, he will be six and his little brother will be a year in August.  . Hoping to come down for a long weekend at RPR before he starts school.


----------



## macraven

_little brother???

no one told me about little brother.....

i bet his is as cute as can be.



and the big boy is going to start school????



i'm so behind the times_


----------



## Laralyn

We're going to WDW in early May and I was considering a day at Universal on Sunday, May 10th (Mother's Day). How are the lines for the attractions now if you don't have early entry, on what is predicted to be a fairly quiet day (by Touring Plans)? I'm trying to figure out if the side trip will be fun or exhausting on a vacation that is otherwise all about relaxing. This would be the only morning we would get up early, for example. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cheermom1

My mil is taking us to us. Yay so excited and she dubbed me with the task of planning everything yay me again as I love to plan there things. She knows that and she hates so win win!  
Anyway my question is do u have to have park to park passes to ride the hogworts train or can u just ride it and not get off. Thanks


----------



## macraven

_you have to have the park to park pass to ride the HE.
can't ride it without that ticket.

you have to show your ticket or ap to get in the line for HE._


----------



## Hunterr

I had read here there was a time when they closed the lines for the Harry Potter attractions earlier than park closing because of long wait times (which would result in longer times guests are still inside the park).

Is this still in effect? Or can you still walk to the entrance 5..10..15 minutes before park closing and be allowed in?


----------



## macraven

Hunterr said:


> I had read here there was a time when they closed the lines for the Harry Potter attractions earlier than park closing because of long wait times (which would result in longer times guests are still inside the park).
> 
> Is this still in effect? Or can you still walk to the entrance 5..10..15 minutes before park closing and be allowed in?



_it can happen.
i happened to me last october.
got in line for gringotts at 5:30 and was told the line was down.
it wasn't really down the tm explained to me but the line inside was full.
they wanted to allow all inside the building to be able to get on the ride before the park closed at 7:00.

this only happened one day out of the 13 i was there, so it can happen but most days it doesn't.
_


----------



## klsurfer76

Does anyone know if the Leaky Cauldron has available condiment packets like mayonnaise and ketchup. My husband would want mayo if he orders the chicken sandwich and ketchup for the fries. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Hunterr

macraven said:


> _it can happen.
> i happened to me last october.
> got in line for gringotts at 5:30 and was told the line was down.
> it wasn't really down the tm explained to me but the line inside was full.
> they wanted to allow all inside the building to be able to get on the ride before the park closed at 7:00.
> 
> this only happened one day out of the 13 i was there, so it can happen but most days it doesn't._



So you'd recommend if nothing else, get in line at least an hour before park closing?
I've done the ride already, but I'm going with some family in the summer and because of the bigger crowds, Gringotts and/or Forbidden Journey may be the last thing we do in the park.


----------



## macraven

_if you all really want to do that ride, then i would just bite the bullet and get in the line 


you could ask the TM that is outside the building and directing the lines if the building is full of peeps waiting 

if it isn't full, ask the TM if the chance of getting on the ride at the last minute that evening would be advisable.

the TM's at the ride would have a decent idea if you should wait it out or come back near the time before the park closes._


----------



## DorkyLoser418

We went last June to IoA just for the WWoHP and are going back this May to do both IoA and UO, again really just for WWoHP. Something that I want to mention, we stayed at Drury Inn & Suites. Its not an on-site hotel but is affiliated with Universal and we got the one hour early admission to the parks staying here. It is rate number 2 in Orlando on TripAdvisor and is one of the cheapest hotels for what it offers. Free breakfast, Free dinner, 3 Free alcoholic drinks per night. The room was nice and clean and the staff was great. I had no complaints other than the pool really isn't anything great but we didn't really mind that because we spent all our time in the parks. We have our stay booked this year May 27-June 3 (8 days, 7 nights) and its was $759. If your looking for a way to save some money and still get your EE to the park, def check it out. And book straight through their website because they offer an e-saver rate which makes it cheaper than any third party site you can book on!


----------



## macraven

DorkyLoser418 said:


> We went last June to IoA just for the WWoHP and are going back this May to do both IoA and UO, again really just for WWoHP. Something that I want to mention, we stayed at Drury Inn & Suites. Its not an on-site hotel but is affiliated with Universal and we got the one hour early admission to the parks staying here. It is rate number 2 in Orlando on TripAdvisor and is one of the cheapest hotels for what it offers. Free breakfast, Free dinner, 3 Free alcoholic drinks per night. The room was nice and clean and the staff was great. I had no complaints other than the pool really isn't anything great but we didn't really mind that because we spent all our time in the parks. We have our stay booked this year May 27-June 3 (8 days, 7 nights) and its was $759. If your looking for a way to save some money and still get your EE to the park, def check it out. And book straight through their website because they offer an e-saver rate which makes it cheaper than any third party site you can book on!





_you must be related to me as i tell my family never to pass up a stay at Drury Inn and Suites.
if you stay at one in St Louis (or anywhere else) you know it will be the same for the one in Orlando.

when a newbie asks which offsite hotel is the best, i always answer Drury Inn & Suites.
it has a everything that you could want for a vacation.
the food that they offer is good and plentiful, they have free drinks at a set time daily, and shuttles to the parks.

you can't beat the price they have for the rooms.
they take AAA and other discounts.

i totally agree with dorkyloser as this place is a gem for anything you want to do in that area.

you said you got early entry, i'm guessing you had a package booked then.
_


----------



## DorkyLoser418

I guess it was a package not too sure my husband booked it online, it was the hotel with the tickets. But when you go into the park all they ask is to see your room key so I assume this go around even though we booked the hotel and the tickets separately, all we would need to do is flash the room key to get the EE.


----------



## macraven

_probably a package as it included the early entry._


----------



## micheleq

Newbie to the Dark Side here!  We will be down May 15-17th and I was wondering what the most direct routes to Gringotts/FJ are upon park opening?  I'm guessing there's a map of the best path somewhere here but I haven't been able to find it.  

We will be part of a larger group with my in-laws, so a total of 13, my girls are the only two kids.  They are all staying at Cabana Bay and we are DVC and staying at AKV (with a rental car).  I'll have three day park to park passes so we can ride HE.  Not going to splurge on Express Pass this time, esp. since my ILs won't have it either.  I know they can get into the parks early, but odds of them actually doing that are slim.  The trip is to celebrate our niece's college graduation, so we'll be a multi-generational group including a set of grandparents and four twenty-somethings.  

Any tips would be appreciated!  DD9 has read all HP books and both girls (and myself and DH!) are excited to experience WWoHP for the first time.  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_check out www.universalorlando.com
you can familize with the layout of the parks and read up on the rides.
you can figure out the way to the rides.

you can also google the park map if you don't pull it up on the darkside site.

wow!
13 peeps together at the park.
i think you all will have a great time!!_


----------



## micheleq

Thanks macraven!  I got the park maps, was just wondering if there were any "shortcuts" to avoid big crowds.

It should be a fun trip!  We'll see how much my girls can keep up with the college-aged cousins.  Or perhaps it will be the other way around lol!  I'm sure all 13 of us won't be moving in one big pack.  My MIL used a scooter at Disney over Thanksgiving because of recent back surgery, so hopefully she doesn't try to over do it now that she's feeling better.


----------



## imprint

The most direct route to Forbidden Journey involves a shortcut through Seuss Landing.  Follow the path near the lagoon (red line in image below).


----------



## macraven

_you can't get any better than that when posting a map!

very easy to understand and use the other path to potter area._


----------



## micheleq

imprint said:


> The most direct route to Forbidden Journey involves a shortcut through Seuss Landing.  Follow the path near the lagoon (red line in image below).




Excellent!  Thanks imprint!  I was wondering if going thru Seuss was the easiest way to go!


----------



## macraven

_i go thru seuss to get to the potter area.
it just depends on which end of potter you want to come in from.

do you want to be closer to a ride or shop when you first enter that section of the park._


----------



## micheleq

macraven said:


> _i go thru seuss to get to the potter area.
> it just depends on which end of potter you want to come in from.
> 
> do you want to be closer to a ride or shop when you first enter that section of the park._


We'll want to ride first, shop second


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

What "One hour before park opening" means exactly ? if the park open at 9.00 they let you enter in the park when ? to be at Diagon alley at what time ?
thanks


----------



## macraven

MICKEY'S DREAMERS said:


> What "One hour before park opening" means exactly ? if the park open at 9.00 they let you enter in the park when ? to be at Diagon alley at what time ?
> thanks




_if the official opening time for the parks is 9:00, early entry for the onsite hotel guests will be at 8:00 for the designated park.
if the studios had ee, DA alley and DE ride will be open.
if at ioa, the potter section is opened.
only spidey was open when i was there on a high crowd day.

the rides that open early can vary or not happen at all.
it's called by UO so somethings it is not known during some dates in the year what rides will be available._

_
basically, the ee is for one hour of pottervilles and breakfast at the main restaurants.

a few times i have been able to get into the parks thru the hotel guests lines at the entrance earlier than 8.
TM's will lead you to the section of confisco grill area and then release all around the 8:00 point.

this helps with crowd control if the hotel line entrance goes way out thru the entrance outside of the park._


----------



## snowwhite84

Hi all! So excited to go in Sept, was there last Sept and feel there was much we missed! On that trip, I kept saying how surprised I was they weren't selling fire whiskey. Well, apparently they started selling it in the park this month! Anyone seen/ tried it?


----------



## ParkscopeJoe

FYI, when IoA has Early Entry, Diagon Alley usually opens 30 minutes prior to official opening. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Momw/aplan

ParkscopeJoe said:


> FYI, when IoA has Early Entry, Diagon Alley usually opens 30 minutes prior to official opening. Keep that in mind.



For onsite guests only, or for everyone?


----------



## purple hippo

If everyone getting in early is going to the HP section, most like to get on FJ - how busy is it?  Are there masses of people passing you, rushing to get there or is it more civilized?  Are there hundreds or thousands of people taking advantage of EE on any given day?  Do you need to jog over to get a good place in line or does it go pretty quickly?  We are going in October and I just wonder how busy EE is, when most people are heading to the same place.


----------



## damo

purple hippo said:


> If everyone getting in early is going to the HP section, most like to get on FJ - how busy is it?  Are there masses of people passing you, rushing to get there or is it more civilized?  Are there hundreds or thousands of people taking advantage of EE on any given day?  Do you need to jog over to get a good place in line or does it go pretty quickly?  We are going in October and I just wonder how busy EE is, when most people are heading to the same place.



It can be incredibly busy depending on the season.  If you are staying onsite for a few days, it might not even be worth it to bother unless you like to get up really early and be one of the first in line.


----------



## purple hippo

We would be going Oct 4-6 - how crazy do you think it will be?  I know you don't have a crystal ball, but just wondering.


----------



## macraven

_i'll be there also on those oct dates.
don't think monday or tuesday will have huge lines.
on that wed, 6th, hhn will be open and the studios wil close at 5._


----------



## purple hippo

Thanks!  We will have our kids with us this time (10 and 12) so we will have to skip HHN this time.  Since we are staying on site I thought maybe DH and I could go on the Sunday night and see if the hotel had a kids program or something the kids could participate in while we snuck out to HHN but I couldn't find anything like that....nothing that would go as late as HHN does anyways.  Do you know of any options?  I know there are babysitting services but I wouldn't be comfortable with that.  Maybe next trip they will be old enough to go!


----------



## macraven

_all the hotels have the child care program.
did you check the hours on the website?
is it over at midnight?
i've never used it but have read about it.

they do close prior to 2 am when hhn is open late.
sunday nights hhn can close at 1 am depending on crowd levels.

there are some private companies that you can hire sitters from to stay in your room if you want to go that route.
if your kids are 10 and 12, i would think that would be safe since they could always contact you by phone if you were needed to be aware of anything._


----------



## malibukelly

Can you go through the Forbidden Journey ride but not actually ride?  My son doesn't meet the height requirement but would love to walk through the castle.


----------



## Momw/aplan

malibukelly said:


> Can you go through the Forbidden Journey ride but not actually ride?  My son doesn't meet the height requirement but would love to walk through the castle.



Yes. Just tell them you'd like to take the Castle Tour; they'll point you in the direction you need to go. It's a self-guided walk-through at your own pace. You'll exit through the "chicken exit" just before the loading area.

Alternatively, if you have a 2nd adult in your party who can wait with your son, they do offer child-swap. You could all go through the regular que together. There's a nice room near the loading area where your son and an adult can watch Harry Potter movies while you ride. Then, once you're off, you can wait with your son while the other adult rides without having to go through the que again.


----------



## malibukelly

Momw/aplan said:


> Yes. Just tell them you'd like to take the Castle Tour; they'll point you in the direction you need to go. It's a self-guided walk-through at your own pace. You'll exit through the "chicken exit" just before the loading area.
> 
> Alternatively, if you have a 2nd adult in your party who can wait with your son, they do offer child-swap. You could all go through the regular que together. There's a nice room near the loading area where your son and an adult can watch Harry Potter movies while you ride. Then, once you're off, you can wait with your son while the other adult rides without having to go through the que again.



Thanks!


----------



## Casfamily5

we are planning at trip in Sept. We have been to DW about a dozen or so times but this will be our first trip to the Universal Parks. We are from So. Cal and have Universal here so I am interested in seeing the attractions that we cannot visit at home. Harry Potter is being built but we are anxious to see it on our upcoming trip. Any recommendations? Rides, Food, cool gift shops? By the way thank you to the above for putting all the info about child swap. My youngest is the only one not big enough to ride. I welcome any and all information. Also we are staying on site at WDW and will not have a vehicle. What is the fastest and cheapest way to get to Universal. Thanks


----------



## SnowWhite1015

Hi! We're going to Universal for the first time June 5-8. Staying offsite at the DoubleTree by Hilton. We got early entry for one day with our package and added on the express pass for one day. I'm sure this has been asked a million times and from what I've read there's no definite answer other than to try the test seats when we get there, but I'm wondering if there's anyone similar in size to me and what their experience was with being able to ride all the rides. I'm 5'9'' and a size 16, with most of my weight in my hips and thighs. Thanks!


----------



## casnider

When we went last July I was a 12/14 and I am 5'6 with most of my junk in the trunk.  I didn't have any issues anywhere.  I do remember some ride having trouble with the legs, only because mine are long.  Had to have been a roller coaster but I can't remember.  There are test seats for every ride but I am sure you will be just fine.


----------



## damo

Wear loose shorts so that your weight can be distributed in the seats.  There is a current thread right now that you might want to check out.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/heading-to-universal-scared-i-wont-fit.3407795/


----------



## MeLaNie9

Hi - we are taking our first Universal trip with the kids in Nov.  We are planning to spend 2 days in the parks there then will head to WDW. I certainly get the early entry, but can someone explain the "front of the line" pass that you get when staying at certain hotels, and would this be worth it this time of year?  
We, of course, are most interested in WWoHP and those rides - what are they like?  We won't be doing any big roller coasters or dark rides that are very roller coaster-y.  Which are those in the Universal parks?  My 8yo son was sobbing and screaming on Disneyland's Space Mtn last Fall - will he at least be able to do the Harry Potter rides??


----------



## SnowWhite1015

From my limited knowledge of the Express Pass it works like a Fast Pass at WDW, except it's for most of the rides, not just one. But I don't think you can use the EP on any of the WWoHP rides.


----------



## Kivara

From the little I remember of WDW, Universal's Express Pass is much better. With the unlimited Express Pass (which IS the one you get for staying at one of the 3 deluxe Universal hotels), for each ride/attraction that has an Express Pass option, you go into a separate line from the regular, much longer lines.

You can use your Express Pass as often as you want to ride, whenever you want to ride, on the one that offer Express Pass. (which, I believe is all rides except Hogwarts Express, Forbidden Journey, Gringotts, and Pterydon Flyers)


----------



## Kivara

MeLaNie9 said:


> We, of course, are most interested in WWoHP and those rides - what are they like?  We won't be doing any big roller coasters or dark rides that are very roller coaster-y.  Which are those in the Universal parks?  - will he at least be able to do the Harry Potter rides??



The Hogwarts Express if just a train-ride with, sort of, movie clips, for the windows.

IoA-
Hippogriff - kiddie roller coaster. It does go a bit quick and a bit high up, but no drops or loops. It's in the open air, so you can watch it before deciding.

Forbidden Journey - kind of an easy roller coaster, mixed with large animatronics (which might be frightful, depending on the child), and movie screens. It is inside, there are some dark areas, and jerky movements. You might want to watch the YouTube video of this one before going. If he doesn't want to ride it, there is child swap (where they watch Harry Potter movies) and a castle tour only line. (Unless the park is very crowded...sometimes they nix the tour line, but it's rare)

Dueling Dragons - big, scary, full-on coaster with dips & flips. BUT, the queue is open for anyone to walk through, and it is AWESOME. Triwizard banners, tent, and cup, along with one of the Ford Anglias that was used in the movies.

I've not been to the new Harry Potter area, so I can't tell you more than I've heard. I'll leave that for others to describe!


----------



## travelfearlessly

SnowWhite1015 said:


> Hi! We're going to Universal for the first time June 5-8. Staying offsite at the DoubleTree by Hilton. We got early entry for one day with our package and added on the express pass for one day. I'm sure this has been asked a million times and from what I've read there's no definite answer other than to try the test seats when we get there, but I'm wondering if there's anyone similar in size to me and what their experience was with being able to ride all the rides. I'm 5'9'' and a size 16, with most of my weight in my hips and thighs. Thanks!



I'm a large lady (5'6" and size 18) and found that the new Harry Potter ride was a bit uncomfortable.  It's a deep, slanted seat and not too wide but I managed.  We only hung around the HP parks, didn't do any of the other rides at Universal.  I do want to point out, we stayed at the Doubletree by Hilton and though it's across the street from Universal it's a FULL 30-minute walk to the gates, so be prepared for that.  45 minutes when you're walking back at the end of a long day


----------



## travelfearlessly

MeLaNie9 said:


> Hi - we are taking our first Universal trip with the kids in Nov.  We are planning to spend 2 days in the parks there then will head to WDW. I certainly get the early entry, but can someone explain the "front of the line" pass that you get when staying at certain hotels, and would this be worth it this time of year?
> We, of course, are most interested in WWoHP and those rides - what are they like?  We won't be doing any big roller coasters or dark rides that are very roller coaster-y.  Which are those in the Universal parks?  My 8yo son was sobbing and screaming on Disneyland's Space Mtn last Fall - will he at least be able to do the Harry Potter rides??



The first HP ride, Forbidden Journey, is pretty scary.  Dementors, spiders, and the ride spins you all around and sometimes you go almost upside down.  The new Gringotts ride is much better, though with the 4D effects it can feel as though you're falling very far in some parts of the ride.  Those don't last long though.  If you're very concerned you can go on the ride first to gauge how you think he'll react.  The single rider lines can be pretty short


----------



## macraven

SnowWhite1015 said:


> From my limited knowledge of the Express Pass it works like a Fast Pass at WDW, except it's for most of the rides, not just one. But I don't think you can use the EP on any of the WWoHP rides.




_the ep is a bit different than the motherland fp+ system.

the unlimited ep are free for hotel guests staying at one of the 3 deluxe onsite hotels.

there are no time limits involved using the photo id ep card.
they can be used for all rides that have an express line and for all shows in the park.

they can also be purchased as usage for one ride each time and are park and date related.
no prior set up for when you can use them.

also an unlimited ep can also be purchased.

the potter rides with the exception of 2, do not have express lines._


----------



## darbee

Hi all. Looking forward to our 1st trip to Universal. I have a couple questions to ask the experts. I am traveling with 2 older teenagers that love riding. None of us are actually familiar with Harry Potter so I am wondering if you think the rides are still worth riding to those non-Potter fans. We will be using early entry so I am unsure if we should head to Harry Potter like most do or head to other rides instead? Thanks


----------



## anorman

darbee said:


> Hi all. Looking forward to our 1st trip to Universal. I have a couple questions to ask the experts. I am traveling with 2 older teenagers that love riding. None of us are actually familiar with Harry Potter so I am wondering if you think the rides are still worth riding to those non-Potter fans. We will be using early entry so I am unsure if we should head to Harry Potter like most do or head to other rides instead? Thanks


Definitely, worth riding!  But if you have time before your trip, sit down and watch a couple of Harry Potter movies......I guarantee you will all enjoy them and you will get that much more out of the park experience.


----------



## DPCummerbund

darbee said:


> We will be using early entry so I am unsure if we should head to Harry Potter like most do or head to other rides instead? Thanks



FWIW, there won't be much else (if anything) open in the parks during Early Entry other than Harry Potter. So, if you're not really into Harry Potter (or don't think it's worth getting up early for), then EE might not be useful for you.


----------



## SingLikeC

Just a quick question. I'm wondering if Gringotts still has the issues it used to have when it initially opened? If I remember correctly it was breaking down pretty frequently. Have they fixed all the bugs? ?


----------



## rollecoasterfan8080

What is the best strategy to go with to get on the Gringotts ride?  My first thought is to go there first thing in the morning (we will not have early entry), but Touring Plans seems to suggest that the wait time for the ride hits its peak fairly early in the day and thus it is better to take advantage of opening time to hit other rides and then hit Gringotts later in the day.  What strategy would you all recommend here?


----------



## macraven

_if you will be at the parks for only one day, do gringotts early.
if you choose to wait to later or near the end of the evening, you take a chance that the ride might go done.

do it first to guarantee you will get to ride it.


if you have several days for the parks, flip a coin and heads go early, tails later in the day.



i know what you are thinking, i'm not really answering your question........._


----------



## jeweaver

darbee said:


> Hi all. Looking forward to our 1st trip to Universal. I have a couple questions to ask the experts. I am traveling with 2 older teenagers that love riding. None of us are actually familiar with Harry Potter so I am wondering if you think the rides are still worth riding to those non-Potter fans. We will be using early entry so I am unsure if we should head to Harry Potter like most do or head to other rides instead? Thanks


They are definitely worth doing!  Gringotts is awesome and you can use single rider line on it.  We only waited about 20 min


----------



## macraven

darbee said:


> Hi all. Looking forward to our 1st trip to Universal. I have a couple questions to ask the experts. I am traveling with 2 older teenagers that love riding. None of us are actually familiar with Harry Potter so I am wondering if you think the rides are still worth riding to those non-Potter fans. We will be using early entry so I am unsure if we should head to Harry Potter like most do or head to other rides instead? Thanks




_i'm not a potter fan and haven't read the books or watched the movies.

so i'm telling you that even though you are not a pothead, you will truly enjoy the potter rides and sections
you don't necessarily need to know the story line in order to enjoy and appreciate the potter rides.
really and truly......!

the rides are fantastic and you can easily understand the basic storyland for gringotts and fj.

going thru the lines to see all the potter stuff is amazing.
talking portraits is so well done.

go for it.
try the rides and try it again.
you will find more entertaining things each time you are in the lines inside the building 

i think you will like it!_


----------



## vrajewski10513

SnowWhite1015 said:


> Hi! We're going to Universal for the first time June 5-8. Staying offsite at the DoubleTree by Hilton. We got early entry for one day with our package and added on the express pass for one day. I'm sure this has been asked a million times and from what I've read there's no definite answer other than to try the test seats when we get there, but I'm wondering if there's anyone similar in size to me and what their experience was with being able to ride all the rides. I'm 5'9'' and a size 16, with most of my weight in my hips and thighs. Thanks!


 
I'm 5'9 and about a 12/14 and I've never had any issues on any of Universals rides... but I'm also pretty evenly proportioned, not top or bottom heavy.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

I'm sure this has been asked before, but I can't go through 65 pages to find the answer! How long do you think is a good amount of time to spend in Harryland?


----------



## vrajewski10513

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but I can't go through 65 pages to find the answer! How long do you think is a good amount of time to spend in Harryland?


 
A whole day... you could do two easily if you're really into Harry Potter.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

thanks! Right now we're planning on 2 nights/3 day tickets and just trying to figure this all out!


----------



## macraven

_if you want to hit every shop, ride, eatery and shows, you could spend 1/2 day in pottlands._


----------



## ForMyBoys

Hi All, My 12 year son prompted our last minute trip to Universal.   He is really into HP right now.   He (vey excitedly) told me that he hear you can hear Moaning Myrtle in the bathroom somewhere at Universal.   He told me the first thing he is going to do when we get to Universal is use the bathroom    So... with that said can anyone tell me if this is true (or legend) and which bathroom he should use?   If they are true to the books it would only be the girl's bathroom... but I could sneak him in, right?!


Macraven... just need to give you a shout out, your posts crack me up.


----------



## macraven

_both men and women have the voices in pottlands restrooms....

did a repeat for another giggle......_


----------



## imprint

Yep, she definitely speaks in the men's restroom too (in Hogsmeade anyway).


----------



## DisneyFreak06

I heard her in Hogsmeade as well, I don't think she's at Diagon Alley.  She can "travel" along the pipes and was seen in other bathrooms too, so they are still staying true to the story.   But no need to sneak your son into the ladies' room!  Hee hee.  If I remember correctly, they are not far from the Three Broomsticks.


----------



## JVP1

vrajewski10513 said:


> A whole day... you could do two easily if you're really into Harry Potter.


I think it will depend on the crowd level.  We did Diagon Alley in half a day. It was raining the morning we went.  We got there at opening and walked right onto escape from Gringotts

That's so cool about Myrtle in the bathrooms


----------



## SingLikeC

Hello all...I never got an answer to the question below so I'm reposting. If anyone has any info please share!

Just a quick question. I'm wondering if Gringotts still has the issues it used to have when it initially opened? If I remember correctly it was breaking down pretty frequently. Have they fixed all the bugs? ?


----------



## macraven

SingLikeC said:


> Hello all...I never got an answer to the question below so I'm reposting. If anyone has any info please share!
> 
> Just a quick question. I'm wondering if Gringotts still has the issues it used to have when it initially opened? If I remember correctly it was breaking down pretty frequently. Have they fixed all the bugs? ?




_not sure, but i have not read much this summer of break downs for that ride.
hopefully if any readers out there have had this happen, they will post to let you know of their experiences._


----------



## SingLikeC

macraven said:


> _not sure, but i have not read much this summer of break downs for that ride.
> hopefully if any readers out there have had this happen, they will post to let you know of their experiences._



Thanks Macraven...you're always helping out us stragglers here on the boards lol. Hopefully we get more information from recent visitors, but I'm sure if were a major issue then we would've heard something by now! I just want things to go as smooth as possible during our vacay.


----------



## MNFootballMommy

We were there on June 22 and had about a 20 minute delay due to "issues."  That was on top of the regular wait time.  It was a great ride and totally worth it, though!


----------



## HM2012Butler

ForMyBoys said:


> Hi All, My 12 year son prompted our last minute trip to Universal.   He is really into HP right now.   He (vey excitedly) told me that he hear you can hear Moaning Myrtle in the bathroom somewhere at Universal.   He told me the first thing he is going to do when we get to Universal is use the bathroom    So... with that said can anyone tell me if this is true (or legend) and which bathroom he should use?   If they are true to the books it would only be the girl's bathroom... but I could sneak him in, right?!
> 
> 
> Macraven... just need to give you a shout out, your posts crack me up.




Yes you can hear her in the bathroom. The bathrooms in Hogmeade next to the Hog's Head Pub


----------



## macraven

.


----------



## macraven

ForMyBoys said:


> Hi All, My 12 year son prompted our last minute trip to Universal.   He is really into HP right now.   He (vey excitedly) told me that he hear you can hear Moaning Myrtle in the bathroom somewhere at Universal.   He told me the first thing he is going to do when we get to Universal is use the bathroom    So... with that said can anyone tell me if this is true (or legend) and which bathroom he should use?   If they are true to the books it would only be the girl's bathroom... but I could sneak him in, right?!
> 
> 
> Macraven... just need to give you a shout out, your posts crack me up.


----------



## Duke of Pride Rock

Newbie to this site, figuring everything out. We are going back to WDW/Universal this December and will have my MIL and 15 month old child with us. We have park-to-park tickets. Last time we were there (2013) Diagon Alley was just starting to be built. I'm very excited to ride the Hogwarts Express to jump between the two Harry Potter destinations. But will my child/stroller be able to ride too? Is it really just a fancy trolley or a legitimate ride with height requirements and such?


----------



## Dee2013

A real experience that you have to ride both ways!

Everyone can ride. A very calm "real" train ride, very gentle. Your child will have to come out of the stroller and your family and others, up to 8 total per compartment will board. Strollers are put on the train by the train conductors, and they take them off and have them ready for you as soon as you come off the train.

Easy peasy!


----------



## Duke of Pride Rock

Dee2013 said:


> A real experience that you have to ride both ways!
> 
> Everyone can ride. A very calm "real" train ride, very gentle. Your child will have to come out of the stroller and your family and others, up to 8 total per compartment will board. Strollers are put on the train by the train conductors, and they take them off and have them ready for you as soon as you come off the train.
> 
> Easy peasy!




THANK YOU!! I couldn't find that information online!


----------



## KCSherri

macraven said:


> _not sure, but i have not read much this summer of break downs for that ride.
> hopefully if any readers out there have had this happen, they will post to let you know of their experiences._



We were at Universal yesterday (July 26th), and Gringotts was down periodically during the day…. At one point, when it appeared to be up and running, Daughter and I jumped in the Single Rider Line. After waiting about 25 minutes, we were finally on it…and it broke down. Again. We were stuck for about 10 minutes - but did get an Express Pass to use later in the day.


----------



## lmf70

SingLikeC said:


> Hello all...I never got an answer to the question below so I'm reposting. If anyone has any info please share!
> 
> Just a quick question. I'm wondering if Gringotts still has the issues it used to have when it initially opened? If I remember correctly it was breaking down pretty frequently. Have they fixed all the bugs? ?


We were there in June was down first thing in the morning and didn't open till after noon I kept checking my wait times app to see when it was up. Our 45 minute wait turned into 75 minutes because of continued breakdowns. Seems like it is sporadically still going down. I was disappointed in the ride, FJ is so cool and different I was expecting a lot but to me it was a cart taking you thru movie scenes. It appeals to more folks though, me I like the thrill rides


----------



## SingLikeC

lmf70 said:


> We were there in June was down first thing in the morning and didn't open till after noon I kept checking my wait times app to see when it was up. Our 45 minute wait turned into 75 minutes because of continued breakdowns. Seems like it is sporadically still going down. I was disappointed in the ride, FJ is so cool and different I was expecting a lot but to me it was a cart taking you thru movie scenes. It appeals to more folks though, me I like the thrill rides



Thanks so much for the update! From what you've said above I'll just brace our group to be prepared for a long wait either way and at any time.


----------



## andrewilley

Going to be allocating one day of our forthcoming trip (23 Aug in fact) to Universal, primarily to visit Mr Potter. We've done the original Hogsmeade on a previous trip, but will be getting a one-day park-to-park ticket anyway for the train ride and to go on Forbidden Journey again (we're not coaster fans, and only want to do the Potter-themed rides, so we'll skip the two coasters in Hogsmeade).

We won't have early access, so currently the plan is to get there first thing for 9am opening and head straight for Gringott's, then do some other stuff in Diagon alley and take the train to Hogsmeade and ride FJ, then get the train back and experience some of the rest of Universal as time allows (no plans to see the rest of IoA this time).

From what I understand, that Sunday 23 Aug will be Early Entry for IoA only (hence the plan to do Gringott's first, which we'll be able to get to quicker) so what time should we get to the Universal Studios main gates in order to be able to ride Gringott's without too much of a wait? Should we then head _straight_ for the train to get to FJ, or won't it make much of a difference to the already built-up queues if we bide our time a bit? Does anyone have any other strategy advice for a one-day mostly Potter-centric visit?

Andre


----------



## schumigirl

Hi Andre.......

Be at the gate earlier than 9am. They sometimes let people in earlier than that.

Some people go to Despicable Me first....the queue for this can be horrendous even quite early in the morning so if it's on your list to do......do it first.

Your plan looks fine......see what the crowds are like on the day.......remember single rider works well usually


----------



## somehta

How do you find out what park has early entry on a particular day?  We will be there from 8/14 - 8/17.


----------



## macraven

_check the UO website.
at times it will be listed at the bottom of the page.
or call guest services or your hotel the day before you go.

only issue is UO can change the early park entry anytime._


----------



## DisneyBabies

DH is taking DS to see the HP stuff for one day during our Sept Disney trip. We have never been to US or IOA before, so I'm a bit lost when it comes to making a list for things for them to do.

1-I read somewhere that you shouldn't take bags to Universal because they make you put them in a locker while you go on a ride and if you get off the ride sooner than they think you should and try to get your things out of the locker, you have to pay. What about cameras? I'm just ... what?

2-I know Dragons and Forbidden Journey (the ride itself) are out for DH and DS, and DS's main objective is going to be taking pictures of everything on the Hogsmeade side including the theming in the que for Forbidden, but they will most likely ride Gringots and take pictures of everything in Diagon Alley as well. He will also like the chance to have a wand choose him (this is the biggest priority); as I understand it, there is a store on each side that does this. Knowing this, what is the best side for them to start of with?

3-We have the park-to-park tickets, so they will be able to ride Hogwarts Express; they can do this more than once, yes?

4-If I'm looking at the maps right, the HP sections are at the back of each of the parks; what is the quickest way to get to the back of the park?

5-When it comes to the interactive wands, are there places on both sides where he can use the wand and if he is chosen for the pick-a-wand thing, will that wand be an interactive wand? About how much do they cost?

6-The day they are scheduled to go, US is open at 8am and IOA is open at 9am. Considering what DS will want to do, does this really affect which park they should start with?

7-Since DS probably won't get to come back anytime soon, are there any little must see/experience things that you could recommend? I already heard about Moaning Myrtle and have put the info on DH's cheat sheet (along with directions to the parking garage  ).

Thank you all for the help. Not sure why I'm so confused about this.


----------



## Whatsthegoodword

DisneyBabies said:


> DH is taking DS to see the HP stuff for one day during our Sept Disney trip. We have never been to US or IOA before, so I'm a bit lost when it comes to making a list for things for them to do.
> He will also like the chance to have a wand choose him (this is the biggest priority); as I understand it, there is a store on each side that does this. Knowing this, what is the best side for them to start of with?



Make sure your child knows that it is a LONG SHOT that he will be selected to have his wand choose him.  It's a small show experience.  There will be 25 or so people in the room, ONE of them will be chosen to participate.  If your son is the right age, and looks particularly cute that day, he'll have a better chance.  There ya have it.

We've been to IoA once.  We go to WDW most years.  We went ~four years ago expressly to visit HP with our son.  We were very lucky and our boy was chosen.  There was only one other child in our group, and she was a young teen (too old). Our son was about 10 at the time, and was perfect for the "awwwww" factor...


----------



## Kivara

DisneyBabies said:


> 1-I read somewhere that you shouldn't take bags to Universal because they make you put them in a locker while you go on a ride and if you get off the ride sooner than they think you should and try to get your things out of the locker, you have to pay. What about cameras? I'm just ... what?
> *I always take a back pack to Universal. I have 3 kids, and without fail, one will need tissues, one a water bottle, etc. all day long. Of course, it is much easier to go without a bag, if you can get most of your stuff into cargo pockets.*
> *You do have to use lockers for Forbidden Journey and Gringotts. I have never had a locker try to charge me anything except when a ride was delayed and over-extended my locker time. A worker happily opened it for me for free when I explained what happened.*
> 
> 2- He will also like the chance to have a wand choose him (this is the biggest priority); as I understand it, there is a store on each side that does this. Knowing this, what is the best side for them to start of with?
> 
> *I have heard that it is faster to go to Universal Studios shop, BUT I have only been in the shop on IoA, before the US side was built.*
> 
> 3-We have the park-to-park tickets, so they will be able to ride Hogwarts Express; they can do this more than once, yes?
> 
> *You do have to exit and rejoin the queue after each ride, if you want to ride it back-to-back. But, with a park-to-park ticket, you can ride the HE as many times as you wish.*
> 
> 4-If I'm looking at the maps right, the HP sections are at the back of each of the parks; what is the quickest way to get to the back of the park?
> 
> *IoA, turn right after entering the park, skirt the edge of Suess area, go straight through Lost Continent, and BAM! Potter-world!*
> 
> *In US, the fastest way, I felt, was to take the Hogwarts Express over. But we had Early Admission for IoA when we were there, so we started every day in IoA, then hopped on the HE when we wanted to switch up parks.*
> 
> 5-When it comes to the interactive wands, are there places on both sides where he can use the wand and if he is chosen for the pick-a-wand thing, will that wand be an interactive wand? About how much do they cost?
> 
> *I've only done the show once, before interactive wands, but I would assume they would use the interactive wands for the show, as they are more popular now and pricier. I would let your son know not to get his hopes up too high. We stood in line for 45 mins. My three boys were the only kids in the shop (ages 6-11) and they picked a young woman (early 20-ish) because she was jumping up and squealing. (My boys know in public settings that we expect them to be a bit "restrained" to respect others, but they were excited to get a wand and a bit disappointed not to be picked.)*
> 
> 6-The day they are scheduled to go, US is open at 8am and IOA is open at 9am. Considering what DS will want to do, does this really affect which park they should start with?
> 
> *If they get there early enough, I would say start with US (Minion ride will get a LONG line early, so do that first if possible) and catch the HE to the other park when ready.*
> 
> 7-Since DS probably won't get to come back anytime soon, are there any little must see/experience things that you could recommend? I already heard about Moaning Myrtle and have put the info on DH's cheat sheet (along with directions to the parking garage  ).
> 
> *Butterbeer!! Moaning Myrtle, the shows are fun (Celestina, frog choir, Beauxbatons and Durmstrang, and the Tales of Beetle the Bard), Florean's Ice Cream parlor was a tasty stop. In the Three Broomsticks, sit inside and watch the walls at the second floor level. You can see the shadow of a house elf, the shadow of a broom sweeping, and a shadow of an owl flying. In US, stand outside number 21 Grimmauld Place, and watch the windows. Every now and then Kreacher will pop his head between the curtains. I'm sure there's a million other things as well.*
> 
> Thank you all for the help. Not sure why I'm so confused about this.
> *No worries! Everything is confusing at first!*


----------



## DisneyBabies

Whatsthegoodword said:


> Make sure your child knows that it is a LONG SHOT that he will be selected to have his wand choose him.  It's a small show experience.  There will be 25 or so people in the room, ONE of them will be chosen to participate.  If your son is the right age, and looks particularly cute that day, he'll have a better chance.  There ya have it.
> 
> We've been to IoA once.  We go to WDW most years.  We went ~four years ago expressly to visit HP with our son.  We were very lucky and our boy was chosen.  There was only one other child in our group, and she was a young teen (too old). Our son was about 10 at the time, and was perfect for the "awwwww" factor...



I figured that, so DH and I decided not to tell him. If he gets chosen, it'll be a huge surprise. He is 11, so I'm hoping that will count in his favor


----------



## DisneyBabies

Kivara said:


> 1-I read somewhere that you shouldn't take bags to Universal because they make you put them in a locker while you go on a ride and if you get off the ride sooner than they think you should and try to get your things out of the locker, you have to pay. What about cameras? I'm just ... what?
> *I always take a back pack to Universal. I have 3 kids, and without fail, one will need tissues, one a water bottle, etc. all day long. Of course, it is much easier to go without a bag, if you can get most of your stuff into cargo pockets.*
> *You do have to use lockers for Forbidden Journey and Gringotts. I have never had a locker try to charge me anything except when a ride was delayed and over-extended my locker time. A worker happily opened it for me for free when I explained what happened.*
> *Thanks so much. This just seemed crazy to me. Where are the lockers for Gringots? He's going to want to take pick of the inside, so it doesn't make much sense to put the camera in a locker before he gets in the queue.*
> 
> 2- He will also like the chance to have a wand choose him (this is the biggest priority); as I understand it, there is a store on each side that does this. Knowing this, what is the best side for them to start of with?
> 
> *I have heard that it is faster to go to Universal Studios shop, BUT I have only been in the shop on IoA, before the US side was built.
> Do they do the wand show at the US shop?*
> 
> 3-We have the park-to-park tickets, so they will be able to ride Hogwarts Express; they can do this more than once, yes?
> 
> *You do have to exit and rejoin the queue after each ride, if you want to ride it back-to-back. But, with a park-to-park ticket, you can ride the HE as many times as you wish.*
> 
> 4-If I'm looking at the maps right, the HP sections are at the back of each of the parks; what is the quickest way to get to the back of the park?
> 
> *IoA, turn right after entering the park, skirt the edge of Suess area, go straight through Lost Continent, and BAM! Potter-world!*
> 
> *In US, the fastest way, I felt, was to take the Hogwarts Express over. But we had Early Admission for IoA when we were there, so we started every day in IoA, then hopped on the HE when we wanted to switch up parks.*
> *And the HP at IoA was built first right? And that side "starts" the story and it continues at US?*
> 
> 5-When it comes to the interactive wands, are there places on both sides where he can use the wand and if he is chosen for the pick-a-wand thing, will that wand be an interactive wand? About how much do they cost?
> 
> *I've only done the show once, before interactive wands, but I would assume they would use the interactive wands for the show, as they are more popular now and pricier. I would let your son know not to get his hopes up too high. We stood in line for 45 mins. My three boys were the only kids in the shop (ages 6-11) and they picked a young woman (early 20-ish) because she was jumping up and squealing. (My boys know in public settings that we expect them to be a bit "restrained" to respect others, but they were excited to get a wand and a bit disappointed not to be picked.)
> We haven't told DS about the wand thing yet because we don't want him to be too disappointed if he isn't picked. We have the same rule for our house; we weren't sure DS would get to do Jedi training on his first trip because he was standing there quietly with just his had raised while most of the other kids were screaming and jumping around, but the trainer guy came all the way to the left side of the stage where we were standing (away from all the ruckus) and chose DS as the last Jedi!*
> 
> *Do you happen to know what time they do the little show?*
> 
> 6-The day they are scheduled to go, US is open at 8am and IOA is open at 9am. Considering what DS will want to do, does this really affect which park they should start with?
> 
> *If they get there early enough, I would say start with US (Minion ride will get a LONG line early, so do that first if possible) and catch the HE to the other park when ready.*
> *DS isn't big on rides, so they will probably just do the two in the HP sections. We are only taking him to US because he has been over the moon about all things Potter in the last couple of years. *
> 
> 7-Since DS probably won't get to come back anytime soon, are there any little must see/experience things that you could recommend? I already heard about Moaning Myrtle and have put the info on DH's cheat sheet (along with directions to the parking garage  ).
> 
> *Butterbeer!! Moaning Myrtle, the shows are fun (Celestina, frog choir, Beauxbatons and Durmstrang, and the Tales of Beetle the Bard), Florean's Ice Cream parlor was a tasty stop. In the Three Broomsticks, sit inside and watch the walls at the second floor level. You can see the shadow of a house elf, the shadow of a broom sweeping, and a shadow of an owl flying. In US, stand outside number 21 Grimmauld Place, and watch the windows. Every now and then Kreacher will pop his head between the curtains. I'm sure there's a million other things as well.
> These are great! Thanks so much.*
> 
> Thank you all for the help. Not sure why I'm so confused about this.
> *No worries! Everything is confusing at first!*


----------



## Kivara

*Where are the lockers for Gringots? He's going to want to take pick of the inside, so it doesn't make much sense to put the camera in a locker before he gets in the queue. I believe the lockers are before you get in line, but I know I got pictures all through Gringotts, so they might not be as strict if you can fit your camera into your pocket before riding.*


* Do they do the wand show at the US shop? Honestly, we weren't interested in doing the wand show again, but I have HEARD that they run two shows at the US location, which would be why it is faster. I'm sure someone on here could tell you for sure.*

*And the HP at IoA was built first right? And that side "starts" the story and it continues at US? Yes, the IoA side is the beginning of Harry's journey into the magaical world through about book 4. The US side covers things, for the most part, that happen books 5-7.*


*Do you happen to know what time they do the little show? You stand in line for the wand show like a ride, they take in a small clump of people (about 20ish), into Ollivander's shop, at a time and do each show then. *


*DS isn't big on rides, so they will probably just do the two in the HP sections. We are only taking him to US because he has been over the moon about all things Potter in the last couple of years. In IoA, there is also a Hippogryff ride, it's like a kid-coaster. Lots of fun too, and you can carry on your bags/camera. You walk past Hagrid's Hut, see Buckbeak, and Hagrid's voice is used for the announcements while in queue.*


----------



## keahgirl8

I'm still trying to work out whether I will be going next year or the following year, so I'm just kind of gathering information now.  I am going to be solo.  I'm not really into thrill  rides (due to phobia and physical reasons).  Can I comfortably do both sides in one day?  Do I absolutely need to do any of the rides?  Any must sees for a solo adult?


----------



## andrewilley

Was planning on visiting Universal tomorrow (Sunday) for HP, before the heavy rain started, but it looks like it's already in for tomorrow morning now.  What do locals think, given the weather forecasts, worth a try (buying a one-day hopper, so expensive!) or not?

Andre


----------



## macraven

_going solo is fun, i go alone for my vacations there.

keahgirl, go to www.universalorlando.com and look at the park map.
read about the rides to get an idea if you would enjoy doing them.
get the layout of each park so you have an idea of your way around
in them.

if the trip next year or the year after will be your first or only visit to the darkside, stay onsite.
i would plan on doing more than one day for your first visit.

so much to see and more is planned and might be in place in the next years.
Kong will open up next year and from what i have read, will be great.

a lot depends on the date you will go for the one day only.
do you have a specific date in mind?

of course anyone can do both parks for the highlights in one day.
go early for early entry and stay until the parks close.
you will get highlights of many things but can still miss out on a lot of things in the parks._


----------



## keahgirl8

macraven said:


> _going solo is fun, i go alone for my vacations there.
> 
> keahgirl, go to www.universalorlando.com and look at the park map.
> read about the rides to get an idea if you would enjoy doing them.
> get the layout of each park so you have an idea of your way around
> in them.
> 
> if the trip next year or the year after will be your first or only visit to the darkside, stay onsite.
> i would plan on doing more than one day for your first visit.
> 
> so much to see and more is planned and might be in place in the next years.
> Kong will open up next year and from what i have read, will be great.
> 
> a lot depends on the date you will go for the one day only.
> do you have a specific date in mind?
> 
> of course anyone can do both parks for the highlights in one day.
> go early for early entry and stay until the parks close.
> you will get highlights of many things but can still miss out on a lot of things in the parks._



My first trip will be Harry Potter only, so I'm not really concerned about other rides or areas of the park.  I'll be going in February, but I'm not sure of the date yet.


----------



## andrewilley

andrewilley said:


> Was planning on visiting Universal tomorrow (Sunday) for HP, before the heavy rain started, but it looks like it's already in for tomorrow morning now.  What do locals think, given the weather forecasts, worth a try (buying a one-day hopper, so expensive!) or not?



For the record, it worked out perfectly. The weather was fine all morning, with just the usual Florida 30 minute mid-afternoon downpour. In fact, it was _remarkably_ good weather as the light cloud kept the temperatures down, and it was a good deal more pleasant than the last few days.

Also the weather warnings had thinned the crowds somewhat, meaning that even though we didn't quite make actual rope-drop (we walked into main Universal park at 8:45am) we did Minions with a 5 minute wait, then Gringott's twice with NO wait (i.e. walked straight up to the lift room, and then onward to the ride), then Hogwarts Express, and Forbidden Journey, also with no waits. Then some shopping, wand-choosing at Olivander's, and a butterbeer at the Three Broomsticks, and back on the Hogwarts Express to Diagon Alley and it was still only about 11:30am.

So all in all, well worth going!

Andre


----------



## schumigirl

Glad it worked out for you Andre........sounds like a good day.


----------



## cola

Kivara said:


> *Where are the lockers for Gringots? He's going to want to take pick of the inside, so it doesn't make much sense to put the camera in a locker before he gets in the queue. I believe the lockers are before you get in line, but I know I got pictures all through Gringotts, so they might not be as strict if you can fit your camera into your pocket before riding.*
> 
> 
> * Do they do the wand show at the US shop? Honestly, we weren't interested in doing the wand show again, but I have HEARD that they run two shows at the US location, which would be why it is faster. I'm sure someone on here could tell you for sure.*
> 
> *And the HP at IoA was built first right? And that side "starts" the story and it continues at US? Yes, the IoA side is the beginning of Harry's journey into the magaical world through about book 4. The US side covers things, for the most part, that happen books 5-7.*
> 
> 
> *Do you happen to know what time they do the little show? You stand in line for the wand show like a ride, they take in a small clump of people (about 20ish), into Ollivander's shop, at a time and do each show then. *
> 
> 
> *DS isn't big on rides, so they will probably just do the two in the HP sections. We are only taking him to US because he has been over the moon about all things Potter in the last couple of years. In IoA, there is also a Hippogryff ride, it's like a kid-coaster. Lots of fun too, and you can carry on your bags/camera. You walk past Hagrid's Hut, see Buckbeak, and Hagrid's voice is used for the announcements while in queue.*



I'm not so good on the inserting the replies, so just putting it below....

The US Olivander's is MUCH larger than the IoA one, so it gets a lot more people through.  When I was there in Feb, the US one was a walk up, while the IoA had a long queue.  Really the performance and the themeing around where the performance is, is the same both sides.  The smaller one has more stuff on the walls around you on all sides to look at but not worth waiting for just that! Plus any HP fan would know Harry got his wand at Olivander's in Diagon Alley and that's where you should do it. It runs continually throughout the day, US and IoA sides.  The shop it feeds into on the US side is also much larger.   I don't think they are using the interactive wands in the show (the selection use to go by birthdate, not sure if that is still the case) but I would strongly recommend getting an interactive wand, casting the spells seemed to be a highlight for everyone doing it. 

HP IoA was built first, BUT Diagon Alley appears in the books/movies first as the shopping district where Harry got all the supplies and then the train is the journey from London to the school in the countryside, just like in the books/movie. The actual Gringots ride is later in the story, and Kreacher etc, but I would recommend Diagon Alley first, then go to Hogsmeade.

DS is tall enough for the rides?   People may recommend the single rider line for Gringots, but it has a taller height restriction than riding with someone, so check that


----------



## DisneyBabies

cola said:


> I'm not so good on the inserting the replies, so just putting it below....
> 
> The US Olivander's is MUCH larger than the IoA one, so it gets a lot more people through.  When I was there in Feb, the US one was a walk up, while the IoA had a long queue.  Really the performance and the themeing around where the performance is, is the same both sides.  The smaller one has more stuff on the walls around you on all sides to look at but not worth waiting for just that! Plus any HP fan would know Harry got his wand at Olivander's in Diagon Alley and that's where you should do it. It runs continually throughout the day, US and IoA sides.  The shop it feeds into on the US side is also much larger.   I don't think they are using the interactive wands in the show (the selection use to go by birthdate, not sure if that is still the case) but I would strongly recommend getting an interactive wand, casting the spells seemed to be a highlight for everyone doing it. So DH and DS need to get to US first thing in the morning and go straight to Olivander's and hope DS is picked for the show. And before they buy a wand, they need to make sure it's an interactive one. About how much do the interactive wands cost?
> 
> HP IoA was built first, BUT Diagon Alley appears in the books/movies first as the shopping district where Harry got all the supplies and then the train is the journey from London to the school in the countryside, just like in the books/movie. The actual Gringots ride is later in the story, and Kreacher etc, but I would recommend Diagon Alley first, then go to Hogsmeade.
> 
> DS is tall enough for the rides?   People may recommend the single rider line for Gringots, but it has a taller height restriction than riding with someone, so check that Geeze, I didn't think of a height restriction; he's 11 years old, so I didn't think it would be an issue. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Kivara

The interactive wands are $47.95 plus tax. My son got an interactive wand based on his birthday, but we just went to the shop; we didn't do the Ollivanders show this time. The interactive wands look the same, except for a small clear nub on the end (looks kinda like a mini lightbulb top on the end)

According to the website, Gringotts height restriction is at least 42", but it doesn't say anything about if that is alone or with an adult.


----------



## 03badger

Ok y'all I need HELP!  I'm trying to do a Disney/HP Wizarding World trip in December completely in secret from my daughters.  I have never been to Universal, EVER.  The oldest is a complete Potterhead and I want to make this happen.  

So we can only do 1 day, I'm planning to get the hoppers so they can ride the HE.  I understand that there are 2 "worlds,"  I need help figuring out which one to do first and where I should have an Uber drop us off (staying on Disney prop).  What tour plan would you do to pack the most in?  This girl is going to DIE when she sees it!  She was Hermione for Halloween and her 9th birthday was HP.  

I feel like I'm flying blind because I have zero experience with Universal.  We're only going for our girls to visit HP, so I'm trying to figure out how we even get to Gringott's/Diagon Alley quickly through the parks.  

Any insight/advice you can give would be so appreciated.

DD 6 yo DD 9 yo


----------



## keahgirl8

03badger said:


> Ok y'all I need HELP!  I'm trying to do a Disney/HP Wizarding World trip in December completely in secret from my daughters.  I have never been to Universal, EVER.  The oldest is a complete Potterhead and I want to make this happen.
> 
> So we can only do 1 day, I'm planning to get the hoppers so they can ride the HE.  I understand that there are 2 "worlds,"  I need help figuring out which one to do first and where I should have an Uber drop us off (staying on Disney prop).  What tour plan would you do to pack the most in?  This girl is going to DIE when she sees it!  She was Hermione for Halloween and her 9th birthday was HP.
> 
> I feel like I'm flying blind because I have zero experience with Universal.  We're only going for our girls to visit HP, so I'm trying to figure out how we even get to Gringott's/Diagon Alley quickly through the parks.
> 
> Any insight/advice you can give would be so appreciated.
> 
> DD 6 yo DD 9 yo



No kids here, but I am right there with you!  I know ZERO about Universal, and I too am only going for HP.


----------



## cola

DisneyBabies said:


> So DH and DS need to get to US first thing in the morning and go straight to Olivander's and hope DS is picked for the show. And before they buy a wand, they need to make sure it's an interactive one. About how much do the interactive wands cost?
> 
> Geeze, I didn't think of a height restriction; he's 11 years old, so I didn't think it would be an issue. I'll have to check that out.



Gringott's first, Ollivander's in Diagon Alley will be a relatively short queue or a walk-up, no huge panic

11years old he should be tall enough, but for anyone else it's 48" for the single rider line, and 42" for the normal line (with an adult).  They phrase it a bit strangely on the Universal site *Supervising Companion required for children 42"-48" (106cm-121cm) in height *which means for single rider, no supervising companion, hence 48" is the required height for the Single Rider line. I have seen them handle a 42-48" child in the single rider line as either let a parent sit with them (to much muttering by everyone around), or tell them 'no' (to much muttering by the others in the same group in the single rider line, but really, you're not meant to be in a group!!!)


----------



## cola

03badger said:


> Ok y'all I need HELP!  I'm trying to do a Disney/HP Wizarding World trip in December completely in secret from my daughters.  I have never been to Universal, EVER.  The oldest is a complete Potterhead and I want to make this happen.
> 
> So we can only do 1 day, I'm planning to get the hoppers so they can ride the HE.  I understand that there are 2 "worlds,"  I need help figuring out which one to do first and where I should have an Uber drop us off (staying on Disney prop).  What tour plan would you do to pack the most in?  This girl is going to DIE when she sees it!  She was Hermione for Halloween and her 9th birthday was HP.
> 
> I feel like I'm flying blind because I have zero experience with Universal.  We're only going for our girls to visit HP, so I'm trying to figure out how we even get to Gringott's/Diagon Alley quickly through the parks.
> 
> Any insight/advice you can give would be so appreciated.
> 
> DD 6 yo DD 9 yo



Universal only has one drop off area, the 2 Universal parks are next to each other, not like Disney where you need to be dropped at a particular park.


Is it just the 3 of you or is there another adult? The 2 big rides, Escape from Gringotts and Forbidden Journey will probably be too tall for your 6 yo and possibly even your 9yo - FJ height restriction is 48" and Gringotts is 42" with an adult, 48" without an adult, if it is just the 3 of you, the child swap option might not be an option.   If your girls are too short for those 2 rides, it will take a LOT of the pressure off any touring plans. The other 2 rides at Hodsmeade IoA are the Flight of the Hippogriff 36", and Dragon Challenge 54". Even if you can't ride FJ, you can still tour the castle in the queue, and that is a must to for a Potterhead.  Dragon Challenge you can still walk into the first bit of the queue area and they have the car and the TriWizard cup.

If your 9yo is tall enough for FP, it has a couple of intense bits in it, giant spiders and swooping death eaters, though last time I went in Jan the death eaters didn't have their black cloaks on and weren't nearly as intense as they were with their robes on!


----------



## andrewilley

We did exactly this a few weeks ago (see my post above on 31 Aug). I checked to see which park had the early entry option for resort hotel guests and (as we could not use that feature)  chose to start in the _other_ park. If all things are equal, start with Gringott's though. We arrived by car at about 8:15am and still needed to buy tickets (it would have been better and cheaper to have had physical tickets in advance if possible). I would say that was a bit late, as the queue had already been admitted to the park when we got to the turnstiles at 8:45am, so I would suggest getting there a bit earlier so you are there before they admit people (i.e. in the line at least 30-40 mins before official park opening time).

Andre


----------



## 03badger

cola said:


> Universal only has one drop off area, the 2 Universal parks are next to each other, not like Disney where you need to be dropped at a particular park.
> 
> 
> Is it just the 3 of you or is there another adult? The 2 big rides, Escape from Gringotts and Forbidden Journey will probably be too tall for your 6 yo and possibly even your 9yo - FJ height restriction is 48" and Gringotts is 42" with an adult, 48" without an adult, if it is just the 3 of you, the child swap option might not be an option.   If your girls are too short for those 2 rides, it will take a LOT of the pressure off any touring plans. The other 2 rides at Hodsmeade IoA are the Flight of the Hippogriff 36", and Dragon Challenge 54". Even if you can't ride FJ, you can still tour the castle in the queue, and that is a must to for a Potterhead.  Dragon Challenge you can still walk into the first bit of the queue area and they have the car and the TriWizard cup.
> 
> If your 9yo is tall enough for FP, it has a couple of intense bits in it, giant spiders and swooping death eaters, though last time I went in Jan the death eaters didn't have their black cloaks on and weren't nearly as intense as they were with their robes on!





My husband is coming too.  He is younger than me, so he was a child when HP came out, hence he's very excited.  I think both of my girls meet the height challenge for FJ.  I SO appreciate everyone's responses.  Not surprisingly, I'm trying to make the most of our time (who isn't, right?), so any and all advice is welcomed with open arms.  Can i bring food in?  What about backpacks?


----------



## 03badger

andrewilley said:


> We did exactly this a few weeks ago (see my post above on 31 Aug). I checked to see which park had the early entry option for resort hotel guests and (as we could not use that feature)  chose to start in the _other_ park. If all things are equal, start with Gringott's though. We arrived by car at about 8:15am and still needed to buy tickets (it would have been better and cheaper to have had physical tickets in advance if possible). I would say that was a bit late, as the queue had already been admitted to the park when we got to the turnstiles at 8:45am, so I would suggest getting there a bit earlier so you are there before they admit people (i.e. in the line at least 30-40 mins before official park opening time).
> 
> Andre




Thanks for this VERY handy piece of advice!  I would have never thought about the early entry option.  Great tip.  Also, thanks for the reminder about tix.  Was going to wait and purchase there, now I think I will buy in advance.  Much appreciated.


----------



## andrewilley

03badger said:


> Thanks for this VERY handy piece of advice!  I would have never thought about the early entry option.  Great tip.  Also, thanks for the reminder about tix.  Was going to wait and purchase there, now I think I will buy in advance.  Much appreciated.



The only reason we bought our tickets on the day is that we very nearly didn't go at all, as our planned day was the day a hurricane was due to hit so we didn't want to buy and waste a pre-purchased ticket that we wouldn't then be able to use. But in the end, it was a great day so glad we went when we did.

Andre


----------



## niffer5150

03badger said:


> Ok y'all I need HELP!  I'm trying to do a Disney/HP Wizarding World trip in December completely in secret from my daughters.  I have never been to Universal, EVER.  The oldest is a complete Potterhead and I want to make this happen.
> 
> So we can only do 1 day, I'm planning to get the hoppers so they can ride the HE.  I understand that there are 2 "worlds,"  I need help figuring out which one to do first and where I should have an Uber drop us off (staying on Disney prop).  What tour plan would you do to pack the most in?  This girl is going to DIE when she sees it!  She was Hermione for Halloween and her 9th birthday was HP.
> 
> I feel like I'm flying blind because I have zero experience with Universal.  We're only going for our girls to visit HP, so I'm trying to figure out how we even get to Gringott's/Diagon Alley quickly through the parks.
> 
> Any insight/advice you can give would be so appreciated.
> DD 6 yo DD 9 yo



we'e only ever gone for the wizarding world as well. twice. it's quite possible to spend the whole day in the wizarding areas and still have it be a full day. last time we went we did universal first to get to ollivanders first thing. my kid was dead set on getting picked for the wand choosing show so we made time for multiple trips through if needed. then we hit gringotts and the line wasn't bad since it was still early. being there at "rope drop" was a huge help. there is a single rider option for FJ but you'd skip the awesome queue which honestly shouldn't be missed. if the kids aren't tall enough, there's a walk through castle tour. i think they may have a child swap area too. the interactive wand and spell thing is really cool totally worth the effort imo. we hit diagon ally first since we knew it being newest would fill up fastest, the too the HE over to hogsmead, the back again to get souvenirs. it was QUITE packed in diagon ally by late afternoon. wait times for gringotts were just absurd. just fyi, everyone in knockturn alley is incredibly committed to the characters and they do it very well. i saw grown ups get freaked out and even my teenager got a little unnerved when a slytherin shop keeper tricked her into handing over her wand.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Thanks Kivara, but I think I'm going to edit this one away.


----------



## Minnie 'n' Mickey

Okay so... I'm confused.. is Islands of Adventure different than the rest of the park. because are the Forbidden Journey and the Dragon Challenge in different parts of the park. Thank you!


----------



## saladdays

Minnie 'n' Mickey said:


> Okay so... I'm confused.. is Islands of Adventure different than the rest of the park. because are the Forbidden Journey and the Dragon Challenge in different parts of the park. Thank you!



Islands of Adventure is separate from Universal Studios. The Forbidden Journey and Dragon Challenge are in the same part of Islands of Adventure though


----------



## Minnie 'n' Mickey

saladdays said:


> Islands of Adventure is separate from Universal Studios. The Forbidden Journey and Dragon Challenge are in the same part of Islands of Adventure though


thank you so much!


----------



## Trixie15

I am taking a solo trip at the end of January to Orlando and was thinking of doing one day at Universal Studios.  This thread is so long, I can't get through 68+ pages, sorry.  So I apologize if this has already been asked.

I'm fairly certain that I won't be able to ride many of the rides due to my size.  Which is fine - I'm prepared for that and working on it but don't know if I'll have come down in size enough by then to to be able to ride any of the big rides.

I'm most interested in the Harry Potter worlds if I go.  Would it still be worth going even if I can't ride the big rides?  It sounds like there is a lot of theming and shopping and stuff, but enough to do/see to make the ticket price worthwhile?

What do you think?


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Minnie 'n' Mickey said:


> Okay so... I'm confused.. is Islands of Adventure different than the rest of the park. because are the Forbidden Journey and the Dragon Challenge in different parts of the park. Thank you!


Try looking at a US park map.  US has two parks: the Studios (confusingly called US) and Islands of Adventure (IoA).

Just like WDW, there are lands in both parks with assorted themes.

On top of that, each parks has a Harry Potter Land: Hogsmeade (w/Hogwarts) in IoA and Diagon Alley (has Gringotts) in US. T

o make things even more confusing, the two parks are connected- via a back exit- by an attraction called Hogwarts Express. you an ONLY go on that attraction if you have a hopper pass.  (This is one more reason why I think a two day ticket is helpful.)

But look at a map it should all make sense.


#####


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Trixie15 said:


> I am taking a solo trip at the end of January to Orlando and was thinking of doing one day at Universal Studios.  This thread is so long, I can't get through 68+ pages, sorry.  So I apologize if this has already been asked.
> 
> I'm fairly certain that I won't be able to ride many of the rides due to my size.  Which is fine - I'm prepared for that and working on it but don't know if I'll have come down in size enough by then to to be able to ride any of the big rides.
> 
> I'm most interested in the Harry Potter worlds if I go.  Would it still be worth going even if I can't ride the big rides?  It sounds like there is a lot of theming and shopping and stuff, but enough to do/see to make the ticket price worthwhile?
> 
> What do you think?



That would be an individual choice for certain, but I would probably say yes.  The preshow of both attractions is pretty neat, and both lands have many cool details to see.  If you are a HP fan, and/or can appreciate seeing some of the magic from a kids' pov, even more a yes.  (like the fun of seeing a child do a spell.) 

I'm not HUGE potter fan, but I think the areas are very well done.

Also, US has ride seats for guests to try. I'm not absolutely certain they have them for every ride, but I think they were better than WDW.


----------



## 03badger

mickeyluv'r said:


> Okay, here's the deal.  Morning guests at US/IoA all head to HP first. I think others have probably already said onsite guests get early entry.  If you are going off-peak December, crowds will be light. If you mean close to Christmas, being offsite could be a challenge.
> 
> While HP is a highlight of US, going for just HP is a little like going to MK and just staying in Tomorrowland.  It goes against my nature to advise that approach.
> 
> Third, well, I've always tried to zig when the crowd zags.  Early Entry encourages guests to start in HP.  Actually, the best time of day to be in HP is the last half the day. It is least crowded and most magical.
> 
> If I was taking someone in late December: 1. I would opt to have my own car.  2. I would aim for 2 days. 3. I would make sure I spent the end half the day in HP. (maybe the morning as well- but certainly the 2nd half).
> 
> Getting a wand via Olivander's is very open ended. They take small groups at a time, and only one (or maybe 2) people per group get picked to get a wand. (er, to have the wand choose them) Others can buy a wand of their choice, but it isn't the same level of magic. The wand shop in IoA seems to always get a longer line than the US side. If you take two days approach, you can relax about getting a wand. Limited to one day...you could find yourself in a LONG line- and STILL not get chosen (by a wand). So the wand line is probably NOT a good way to start your HP time.  We had great luck going around dinner time.
> 
> Once you have a wand, you will have a wand.  On many rides at Us, guests must put all items in a locker.  The lockers are free (for an hour), but guests with nothing extra have a much easier time getting around.(no purse, no backpack, no bag) Also, wands are about $50.  the lands of HP are great, but most merchandise is a bit crazy over priced. Food in the HP area is a decent deal. Many of the HP foods are great themed fun, like Butterbeer. (though that one is very SWEET!)  The ice cream shop in DA is great!
> 
> DO take time to look at details in both HP lands. It will be tough Xmas week though to really enjoy if very crowded.
> 
> The HP lands are BOTH in the BACK of the two parks. In August, we actually found it better to start with either Spiderman or Minions at the front of the park, THEN head to HP about an hour later. (I don't advise that option Christmas week- but early December that's the choice I'd pick.)
> 
> Compared to WDW, many rides at US/IoA area little more spin oriented. If you have motion illness, you might prefer closing your eyes a bit, especially on Forbidden Journey.
> 
> If you like Buzz/TSm at WDW, Men in Black is a better version of the same ride style, IMO.
> 
> I'm all about minimal waits but with FotLA, we didn't have to put much thought beyond what I typed above.  The rest of the day, we mostly walked on everything except Gringotts in less than 10minutes. Even when the parks were pretty busy.





Do I get it that you think it's wasteful to just go for HP? Sure.  I guess you would have to know my daughter.  To say she is OBSESSED with Harry is a massive understatement.  She's in 4th grade and is reading the series for a second time already-book 6 is nearly complete.  She is very bookish and scholarly (like a certain young lady in the book).  I want her to take as much time as she wants in HP Land.  If we have time left to do other stuff, great!  But we couldn't go to Orlando and not take her there.  Her cat is even named Hermione if that gives you any indication.  My 6 year old daughter has only watched the movies (for obvious reasons) and loves HP too.  We will be there on December 21.  I've been to Disney twice during the highly touted "off peak" time in early December and you're right, the lines are much shorter.  I'm fully prepared for it to be very crowded.  I know we are going during one of the busiest times, it was decided just recently that we should go since she's turning 10 a week after we are at Universal, and prices would go up for her tix. 

We only have time to spend one day there.


----------



## Dee2013

Not for nothing, but HP is the only reason I started going toUniversal, and continue to go. Oh, I walk around some, but I can and DO spend full days immersed in HP world! (I'm 54, btw.)


----------



## keahgirl8

I'm planning on doing exactly that.  Going to Universal just for HP.  I have to add that if Tomorrowland was as great as WWoHP, I would do that too.


----------



## 03badger

Three Broomsticks or Leaky Cauldron?
Frozen, Hot or Cold Butterbeer?


----------



## Dee2013

Three Broomsticks. Frozen.

Personal choice- everyone likes something different.


----------



## andrewilley

03badger said:


> Three Broomsticks or Leaky Cauldron?
> Frozen, Hot or Cold Butterbeer?



Both, and frozen. The butterbeer ice cream is well worth a try too.

Although as with all questions like this, it's rather like asking someone else whether you should buy a blue car or a red one.

Andre


----------



## mickeyluv'r

03badger said:


> Do I get it that you think it's wasteful to just go for HP? Sure.


Huh, that isn't what I said at all. 

But if that's what you read, um, okay.


----------



## 03badger

mickeyluv'r said:


> Huh, that isn't what I said at all.
> 
> But if that's what you read, um, okay.




At the end of the day, does it really matter?  
I gathered that you thought we would be missing out if we saw just that part of the parks.  I'm going to Universal for one reason.  If she gets her fill and wants to other stuff besides HP..great.  If she just wants to stay in HP the entire day...great.  It doesn't matter to me either way.


----------



## 03badger

Dee2013 said:


> Not for nothing, but HP is the only reason I started going toUniversal, and continue to go. Oh, I walk around some, but I can and DO spend full days immersed in HP world! (I'm 54, btw.)




I'm excited just to see her excited!  She knows every last detail.  It will be amazing to see it in real life as it looked in the movies


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Please forget my advice.


----------



## 03badger

mickeyluv'r said:


> Most of my post was tips and praise for touring HP. This was the opening of the response I got back:
> 
> This isn't exactly, "Thanks for the tips and suggestions."
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that matters is how we respond here. What you do in the parks, nobody here will ever know. When someone asks a question, and they get an answer from a complete stranger, the best response is to express appreciation.
> 
> A response that is something less than appreciation, makes the DIS a less friendly place.
> 
> These days, the DIS needs all the help it can get where being friendly is concerned.
> 
> US has 40 attractions, I mentioned 3 non HP ones:
> 
> 
> And technically, this is taking my post out of context. What I was actually said was only that we did two headliners in the same amount of time others waited in line for one.
> 
> So I'm sorry I suggested a way you could avoid standing in line for an hour, and ONE favorite attraction _outside_ of HP.
> 
> Please forget my advice.




I'm a little confused as to why you feel the need to respond in this manner.  I'm going there for my kid-she wants to go to Harry Potter.  This particular thread is for Harry Potter, hence the reason I asked for some much needed advice.  Members were kind enough to give me some tips, which I thanked them for.  But I digress.  I won't be visiting this thread again as I don't really feel it's necessary to get into a pissing match with a complete stranger.


----------



## andrewilley

03badger said:


> I'm a little confused as to why you feel the need to respond in this manner.  I'm going there for my kid-she wants to go to Harry Potter.  This particular thread is for Harry Potter, hence the reason I asked for some much needed advice.



Don't worry about it, when someone decides to respond to a message by multi-quoting and dissecting it line-by-line you know they more are into point-scoring rather than adding anything much useful to the conversation at that point. Most people here are helpful though, please don't let it bother you.

I'm with you by the way - I visited Universal at the end of August with my daughter (LINK), purely to visit the two Harry Potter lands. If we had spent all day doing just those two sections, we'd have been fine with that. As luck would have it for us, a predicted storm had driven all the crowds away so we had plenty of time to do a good number of other things while we were there too, so that was an extra bonus for us.

Just do what you want to, it's your trip, and anything else is a nice extra. Read all the advice before you go of course, and then pick and choose what's right for you.

Andre


----------



## keahgirl8

andrewilley said:


> Don't worry about it, when someone decides to respond to a message by multi-quoting and dissecting it line-by-line you know they more are into point-scoring rather than adding anything much useful to the conversation at that point. Most people here are helpful though, please don't let it bother you.
> 
> I'm with you by the way - I visited Universal at the end of August with my daughter (LINK), purely to visit the two Harry Potter lands. If we had spent all day doing just those two sections, we'd have been fine with that. As luck would have it for us, a predicted storm had driven all the crowds away so we had plenty of time to do a good number of other things while we were there too, so that was an extra bonus for us.
> 
> Just do what you want to, it's your trip, and anything else is a nice extra. Read all the advice before you go of course, and then pick and choose what's right for you.
> 
> Andre



Yup.  All of this.  Don't worry about what anyone else is saying.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

I responded back in detail because my earlier post was only half-read then attacked.

So I'll say again very simply: our DIS community functions best when we listen and appreciate others' suggestions.

My original post was full of HP suggestions.


----------



## Soupermom

Headed to WWOHP for first visit in three weeks-YAY!!  I sometimes get bouts vertigo and was wondering if someone could equate the major HP rides to rides at Disney for me. I LOVE Soarin' and HATE Mission Space (even the green side). I can handle SPace Mountain once per trip and the other mountains are favorites. Did not like RnRC!  Will I be able to handle things at WWOHP?? 

Thanks!


----------



## keahgirl8

Soupermom said:


> Headed to WWOHP for first visit in three weeks-YAY!!  I sometimes get bouts vertigo and was wondering if someone could equate the major HP rides to rides at Disney for me. I LOVE Soarin' and HATE Mission Space (even the green side). I can handle SPace Mountain once per trip and the other mountains are favorites. Did not like RnRC!  Will I be able to handle things at WWOHP??
> 
> Thanks!



Same here.  I can get motion sickness, but I can do Mission Space green.  I am also afraid of heights.


----------



## Marlies

03badger said:


> Three Broomsticks or Leaky Cauldron?
> Frozen, Hot or Cold Butterbeer?


Frozen and both. I cannot wait!


----------



## Rockstar1126

We will be going too Wizarding World the week of Christmas.  I'm sure the park will be insane but all the while fun!


----------



## rjmaple

Can anybody tell me what the wait times have been like lately for the Harry Potter attractions. To be specific, what could one expect on a low crowd day mid-week at early to mid-morning?  I know the lines were hours long the first year. Has it become any better since then? Is there an app like MDX that gives you current wait times? Thank you


----------



## slbgnb

I apologize if this has been covered....

I haven't been to Universal/IofA since Sept 2012. I was just starting to research what's changed for my Sept 2106 trip. Did I see where they have a Harry Potter section in BOTH parks now? If so, can someone give me a brief summary of it? Is it similar to the other HP world? Do both worlds have Olivanders. I was getting confused with what was going on...Thanks.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Soupermom said:


> Headed to WWOHP for first visit in three weeks-YAY!!  I sometimes get bouts vertigo and was wondering if someone could equate the major HP rides to rides at Disney for me. I LOVE Soarin' and HATE Mission Space (even the green side). I can handle SPace Mountain once per trip and the other mountains are favorites. Did not like RnRC!  Will I be able to handle things at WWOHP??
> 
> Thanks!



I'll try, but a big part of what makes the new HP rides awesome is that they are quite different from anything at WDW.

Dragon Challenge - was originally called Dueling Dragons (if you went to US before HP), and is two coasters in one.  If you have vertigo, this one is probably out, as both coasters have a number of inversions. They are outdoors, so you can see at least part of the them for yourself before riding.(top speeds 55 and 60mph, ride time about 2min25seconds, 5 inversions according to wiki)

Flight of Hippogriff- was also re-themed from pre-HP days. It is a Vekoma Junior Coaster. Vekoma is the same company that made a number of WDW coasters, most importantly Goofy's Barnstormer (also a junior Vekoma). The ride is very short and rather tame, but WAY better theming than G's B.

Escape from Gringotts - this ride is rather unique, so it is hard to compare to anything else.  It is a steel ride but not quite a coaster. You could say it is part mild coaster with 3D features. The latest technology and video quality. Very much worth trying at least once!  If you decide against the actual ride, the preshow is really neat. 

Forbidden Journey- inside the castle.  No matter what, do the preshow.  This ride is also pretty unique, a and doesn't really compare to anything at Disney. You are in a ride vehicle that moves quite a bit plus 3D sequences. More intense than Gringotts.  If you have vertigo, you should probably skip.  If Star Tours and other simulators bother you, this one probably will.  Still, you can always close your eyes for the movies.

Hogwarts Express- you can only ride if you have a hopper.  It is very tame, but very well themed and rather short. It truly doesn't compare to anything else, but is fine for infants.

DO walk around to explore both areas, especially Diagon Alley.


----------



## pcstang

Yes, it is in both parks now. There is also the hog warts express train that takes you from IOA to US and back. You need park to park tickets to ride. Olivanders in Diagon Alley at US has, I believe, 3 rooms so the wait time is much less. I suggest YouTube or google the lands. Tons of pics and videos out there!


----------



## JustCallMeMommy

slbgnb said:


> I apologize if this has been covered....
> 
> I haven't been to Universal/IofA since Sept 2012. I was just starting to research what's changed for my Sept 2106 trip. Did I see where they have a Harry Potter section in BOTH parks now? If so, can someone give me a brief summary of it? Is it similar to the other HP world? Do both worlds have Olivanders. I was getting confused with what was going on...Thanks.



There are now two sections.  Islands of Adventure has Hogsmeade and Universal Studios has Diagon Alley.  The Hogwarts Express runs between the two sections, but you have to have park-to-park tickets to take advantage of that.  It is a train ride, but it has elements that make it more of an attraction. You are 8-person compartments with an enchanted window that gives you the view between Diagon Alley and Hogsmeade. 

As far as changes, Ollivanders is in both sections complete with the wand show/experience. This has decreased the lines in the Hogsmeade section. The Zonkos joke shop was removed from Hogsmeade - Weasley's Wizarding Wheezes is in Diagon Alley instead.  

The theming in Diagon Alley is even better than the theming in Hogsmeade, IMO. You enter from the streets of London though a wall that is back out of sight.  The center point is Gringotts, complete with a fire-breathing dragon on top.  There is also Knockturn Alley which is just as dark and spooky as in the books.  There is only one ride - Escape from Gringotts.  

Have a great time!


----------



## mickeyluv'r

rjmaple said:


> Can anybody tell me what the wait times have been like lately for the Harry Potter attractions. Has it become any better since then?  Thank you


1.  Nobody can give you specifics, because so much always depends on weather and your specific timing, and day of the week. A chilly or rainy a.m. = late arrivals.  Sunny+warm = more crowds.
2.  Yes, much better.


I think overall you'll find the waits quite tolerable, if that helps. Gringotts probably has the longest wait of any US attractions, followed by FJ, then Hippogriff.


----------



## slbgnb

Thanks for the information!! Do you think it's still do-able to do 1 day at each park? We usually do 4 Disney days and 2 Universal days. Guess I'm going to have to do more Universal brushing up than I thought. I knew a lot had changed at Disney...but, didn't realize a whole new area was put in at Universal!


----------



## mickeyluv'r

slbgnb said:


> Thanks for the information!! Do you think it's still do-able to do 1 day at each park? We usually do 4 Disney days and 2 Universal days. Guess I'm going to have to do more Universal brushing up than I thought. I knew a lot had changed at Disney...but, didn't realize a whole new area was put in at Universal!



The choice is rather subjective.

Two of the HP rides predate HP; they were re-themed.  HP = a total off 3 new rides, shops, two quick serve dining options, and multiple smaller refreshment kiosks. Two of the HP shops are wand shops. They get their own line, but once guests own a wand, they probably aren't going to repeat the shop experience many times.

If you read back a few posts, you'll see this thread got a bit heated when I last attempted to address your question. (how much time to spend in the HP areas) So I think it best for me to stick with just facts on this subject.


----------



## pcstang

Yes, it is very subjective, just like visiting WDW. We just returned from WDW and had quite enough of it in 4 days. We normally spend 8 to 10 days at USO each visit. Just go and have a great time!


----------



## cissy

Just started my journey of learning about US and all it has to offer and am trying to learn fast. When we visit Disney, we never get park hoppers because we just don't need them. I was not planning on getting park hoppers at Universal but I guess we have to to ride the Hogwarts Express. So, can someone explain to me why we should spend the extra cash to ride it? I have to believe it is more than just a monorail decorated with HP stuff, right? I just don't know what it is......thanks for the help.


----------



## Kivara

It's a monorail decorated like the Hogwarts Express! You get to walk all through King's Cross Station and the train ride is like an actually train with compartments. Watch out the windows, and occasionally the hall door, interactions and events are happening to watch and listen to.
I wouldn't say it is a MUST DO, if that would be the only reason you would buy a park-hopper and it's going to strain your budget (especially if you are not huge Potter fans.)
However, I love the train. It's relaxing, and easy (everyone can ride it), it's the quickest way to get from one HP section to the other...and, wel, I am a HUGE Harry Potter fan.
We get APs when we go, as it's cheaper for us (since we go about 6-8 days at a time)


----------



## cissy

Okay, now I understand better. My girls are huge HP fans so I guess this is one we will have to do. Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## DarkSideRunner

Unfortunately, have been throwing too much money at Disney, but definitely want to get here this year.


----------



## kristilew

Strategy question:  Looks like when we are at UO in January, only IOA will have early entry for resort guests to WWoHP.  I think this is every day, correct? 

So does it make more sense, on the day we want to do EFG at UF, to line up early for rope drop at UF, or to enter IOA with the early entry and take the first Hogwarts Express?  Which gets us in line for Gringotts sooner/better?

tia!


----------



## mickeyluv'r

kristilew said:


> Strategy question:  Looks like when we are at UO in January, only IOA will have early entry for resort guests to WWoHP.  I think this is every day, correct?
> 
> So does it make more sense, on the day we want to do EFG at UF, to line up early for rope drop at UF, or to enter IOA with the early entry and take the first Hogwarts Express?  Which gets us in line for Gringotts sooner/better?
> 
> tia!


 I'm not sure it matters either way.

If you want to use the extra hour, then use it and take HE.  If US is expecting crowds that are so low they aren't opening the Studios park early, then I doubt you'll have to worry about long lines early in the morning. You cold also go directly to the Studios at RD.

While I can't say I've been to US in Jan, I've been to WDW a number of times in winter.  Early mornings can be RATHER cold in the Orlando area. If it is at all cool, even MK is EMPTY early in the morning.

It is partly overall crowds, and partly weather. In the morning temps are at their COLDEST of the day...Temps might go from winter-coat cold to shorts warm.  Many folks would rather wait an hour, than lug around an extra coat/hat all day.  And again - that based on my WDW experience. 

At US, folks are even LESS eager to carry anything extra because on most rides, all your extra stuff has to go in a locker. 

I think MOST folks would rather lose an hour in the morning, over losing time to lockers all day.

I can also add, in August, the early morning wait for Gringotts was not bad at all this past summer when we went. To me, of all months of the year, August is the BEST time of year to hit rope drop. When you enter Gringotts, it LOOKS like the line is long because the staff doesn't open the back queue at all.   Over CHRISTMAS week, and when the new Kong ride opens waits will probably will be healthy.


----------



## kristilew

I probably should have said MLK weekend in January.  So I imagine fairly busy.  But good point about the coats and lockers.  And thanks for the input!


----------



## pattikakes

We're going in two weeks and we haven't been in many years; so, I'm sure a lot has changed.  Can anyone tell me, if we have one person with a scooter, can that person do most of the rides and also the train?  If anyone has any suggestions for someone who is somewhat limited, I'd appreciate your input.  She is, however, mobile so the scooter can be parked.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

kristilew said:


> I probably should have said MLK weekend in January.  So I imagine fairly busy.  But good point about the coats and lockers.  And thanks for the input!



Much of my winter/early spring experience at WDW is MLKjr/President's week/Easter/Spring break (March).  Weather always trumps everything! 

I suspect much of the MLKjr weekend crowd is locals.  They hit the parks in the middle of the day, when it is nice, but aren't pressed about arriving early or staying late. After dark hours are especially low crowd when the weather is less than perfect. 

At WDW, we often find it worth our while to change into warm clothes around dark o'clock.

I was able to glean however, that the Hogsmeade Express doesn't run until BOTH parks are open.  Meanwhile, esp on a weekend like MLK, the US side of US often soft opens some attractions half an hour early. I still think hopping at park opening will be fine, but opting to enter US around 8:30am via the front gate is an option. If crowds weren't bad in August, they won't be bad MLKjr weekend.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

pattikakes said:


> We're going in two weeks and we haven't been in many years; so, I'm sure a lot has changed.  Can anyone tell me, if we have one person with a scooter, can that person do most of the rides and also the train?  If anyone has any suggestions for someone who is somewhat limited, I'd appreciate your input.  She is, however, mobile so the scooter can be parked.


I'd say the gist is that US follows the ADA just like WDW, but well, strangers on the internet can't fully answer such a personal question without knowing specific details.

To be slightly more blunt, US differs from WDW in two very important ways:
1. Many rides at US are more intense than many of the WDW attractions.
2. Because a number of attractions at US are more intense, they also have more intense ride restraints.

US does have guests in scooters, but less than WDW.

One plus of US, is that many attractions feature sample seating outside the ride and line queue.  Before entering the queue, you can look for yourself to see whether you'll be able to sit comfortably.

Also note that MANY US attractions don't allow anything loose, including canes and the like.

I'm not sure about scooters at the Hogwarts Express.  I've seen wheelchairs and strollers (loaded after all the guests enter), but I don't recall seeing scooters.  There is an elevator- so there is probably a way to accommodate scooters. I just don't recall seeing any.

I think it is also good to add that US has a number of shows anyone can see. The Animal show is super. Both sides of HP have mini-shows and much to see outside of the attractions.

I think anyone can go through the Hogwarts castle queue (and see the castle rooms), even small kids.  So your if your guest decides against the ride itself, they should at least consider the castle walk-through. Gringotts also has a super pre-ride to see.

Both HP areas also have fun food to try.  Some of the gift shops are a bit cramped. They must comply with the ADA, but might be a bit frustrating to navigate in a scooter.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

Will be at Universal in 2 weeks at end of WDW trip. Mainly going as DS is a huge minion/DM fan. He is 6 and too small for many rides & has no idea who HP is.  That said, if not super crowded, I would like to see some HP stuff. Which part is 'can't miss?' 

My mom is a HP fan & I would love to get her a great souvenir. Are the wands anything special without the interactive stuff in the park? Can you buy one or does it have to 'pick' you. No idea how it works. Any other ideas for a unique souvenir?


----------



## andrewilley

CyndiLouWho said:


> Will be at Universal in 2 weeks at end of WDW trip. Mainly going as DS is a huge minion/DM fan. He is 6 and too small for many rides & has no idea who HP is.  That said, if not super crowded, I would like to see some HP stuff. Which part is 'can't miss?'
> 
> My mom is a HP fan & I would love to get her a great souvenir. Are the wands anything special without the interactive stuff in the park? Can you buy one or does it have to 'pick' you. No idea how it works. Any other ideas for a unique souvenir?



If you have even a passing interest in Harry Potter then I think you'll love it, just the immersive experience of being in the middle of that world is wonderful. You can buy dozens of different prop-replicas items (including assorted character wards) from the stores there. They are not cheap, but the wands come in a nice presentation box and are a great souvenir. The wand choosing ceremony is a nice bit of fun for the kids to see, but even the person who takes part doesn't get a free wand at the end of it - you still need to pay for one even if it 'chose' you.  There are tons of other things to buy though - apparel, cuddly toys, branded confectionary (pricey!!!) and other fun stuff such as stationery and a nice copy of the Marauder's Map.

The two big well-themed rides for HP fans are Escape from Gringotts (at the main Universal park) and Forbidden Journey (at Islands of Adventure), plus the Hogwarts Express train ride. The first two are relatively intense story-based simulation/mild-coaster rides, but they do have rigidly enforced height restrictions as they throw you around a bit (you can use the child-swap option if there are two adults who want to ride). There are other HP rides in Islands of Adventure too, but they are really just stock roller coasters with a few bolted-on Harry Potter details, no reason to do them other than if you like coasters. The train ride is very mild and fine for everyone (just a projection experience of the ride from London to Hogwarts basically) and is a nice way to get between the two parks (assuming you have two-park tickets).

Andre


----------



## CyndiLouWho

andrewilley said:


> If you have even a passing interest in Harry Potter then I think you'll love it, just the immersive experience of being in the middle of that world is wonderful. You can buy dozens of different prop-replicas items (including assorted character wards) from the stores there. They are not cheap, but the wands come in a nice presentation box and are a great souvenir. The wand choosing ceremony is a nice bit of fun for the kids to see, but even the person who takes part doesn't get a free wand at the end of it - you still need to pay for one even if it 'chose' you.  There are tons of other things to buy though - apparel, cuddly toys, branded confectionary (pricey!!!) and other fun stuff such as stationery and a nice copy of the Marauder's Map.
> 
> The two big well-themed rides for HP fans are Escape from Gringotts (at the main Universal park) and Forbidden Journey (at Islands of Adventure), plus the Hogwarts Express train ride. The first two are relatively intense story-based simulation/mild-coaster rides, but they do have rigidly enforced height restrictions as they throw you around a bit (you can use the child-swap option if there are two adults who want to ride). There are other HP rides in Islands of Adventure too, but they are really just stock roller coasters with a few bolted-on Harry Potter details, no reason to do them other than if you like coasters. The train ride is very mild and fine for everyone (just a projection experience of the ride from London to Hogwarts basically) and is a nice way to get between the two parks (assuming you have two-park tickets).
> 
> Andre


Thanks for the info. I know DS is too small for the big HP rides. He loves coasters & would be upset if we went & he didn't (happened at Expedition Everest when he was 1/4 inch too short) He also loves trains, so we will do that & the milder coasters. Maybe I will get mom a wand & something else small. 
PS Staying at POR for our WDW part of the trip. Appreciate your info there too. Need to fax room requests today!


----------



## mickeyluv'r

CyndiLouWho said:


> Thanks for the info. I know DS is too small for the big HP rides. He loves coasters & would be upset if we went & he didn't (happened at Expedition Everest when he was 1/4 inch too short) He also loves trains, so we will do that & the milder coasters. Maybe I will get mom a wand & something else small.
> PS Staying at POR for our WDW part of the trip. Appreciate your info there too. Need to fax room requests today!


You say he was previously just a tiny bit too short for EE. 
The requirement of EE is 44".
Gringotts is 42".
Hippogriff is 36".
Forbidden Journey is 48".
Dragon challenge is 54". 

You have multiple options for wands. The longest line is usually Olivander's in IoA (Hogsmeade).  There is also an Olivander's in Diagon Alley.  This newer one has more capacity.  The third option is to buy a wand without doing the Olivander's show, but I very much suggest going through one of the Olivander's before buying - even If you don't get picked.  There's also nothing stopping you from making more than one attempt to be picked.  As for wands, as another poster said- you have a number of options.  Some wands are 'replicas' of the characters' wands, others are supposedly made with certain cores which give certain properties tot he wands (though I'm pretty sure no wands actually contain unicorn hair.   )

The wands are - I think- in the $50 range- which is kind of crazy.  However, if (when) they ever stop working, wand owners simply present the wand (without waiting in the long line) to an Olivander's shop and they will magically repair it for free. 

The experience of using the wands is great fun.  As I have posted before, I think using the wands after dark is most ideal.  The area is less crowded, and the spells seem more special.  The wands come with a special map.  The map is important and possesses secrets itself. The big downside of getting a wand is that you have to carry it, and if you want to go on any of the bigger rides (in HP or out) then the wand has to go in a locker. That's another good reason to do the whole wand experience towards the end of the day, IMO. 

The reaction of every child is different. On the one hand, a young child will see the fun of the magic as almost real...on the other, they could see some of the more scary parts of HP as a bit scary. I think the fun of the wands is that they do make the magic almost real.  some of the spells are tricky, especially if the wand is not pointed in the right spot. Staff often helps, and even if you can't do a spell, it may be fun to see someone else get it right.

Beyond the wands, I think most the merchandise is a bit over-priced. Just like Disney- you can probably find less $$ options off-property before you go.  A clever idea I saw was simply to take a XXXL black t-shirt, and cut it down the middle of the front, fold/hem the edges, and you have a decent copy of Hogwarts student robe for just a few $!


----------



## CyndiLouWho

mickeyluv'r said:


> You say he was previously just a tiny bit too short for EE.
> The requirement of EE is 44".
> Gringotts is 42".
> Hippogriff is 36".
> Forbidden Journey is 48".
> Dragon challenge is 54".
> 
> You have multiple options for wands. The longest line is usually Olivander's in IoA (Hogsmeade).  There is also an Olivander's in Diagon Alley.  This newer one has more capacity.  The third option is to buy a wand without doing the Olivander's show, but I very much suggest going through one of the Olivander's before buying - even If you don't get picked.  There's also nothing stopping you from making more than one attempt to be picked.  As for wands, as another poster said- you have a number of options.  Some wands are 'replicas' of the characters' wands, others are supposedly made with certain cores which give certain properties tot he wands (though I'm pretty sure no wands actually contain unicorn hair.   )
> 
> The wands are - I think- in the $50 range- which is kind of crazy.  However, if (when) they ever stop working, wand owners simply present the wand (without waiting in the long line) to an Olivander's shop and they will magically repair it for free.
> 
> The experience of using the wands is great fun.  As I have posted before, I think using the wands after dark is most ideal.  The area is less crowded, and the spells seem more special.  The wands come with a special map.  The map is important and possesses secrets itself. The big downside of getting a wand is that you have to carry it, and if you want to go on any of the bigger rides (in HP or out) then the wand has to go in a locker. That's another good reason to do the whole wand experience towards the end of the day, IMO.
> 
> The reaction of every child is different. On the one hand, a young child will see the fun of the magic as almost real...on the other, they could see some of the more scary parts of HP as a bit scary. I think the fun of the wands is that they do make the magic almost real.  some of the spells are tricky, especially if the wand is not pointed in the right spot. Staff often helps, and even if you can't do a spell, it may be fun to see someone else get it right.
> 
> Beyond the wands, I think most the merchandise is a bit over-priced. Just like Disney- you can probably find less $$ options off-property before you go.  A clever idea I saw was simply to take a XXXL black t-shirt, and cut it down the middle of the front, fold/hem the edges, and you have a decent copy of Hogwarts student robe for just a few $!


Thanks for the great info! DS is 47 1/2, last time he was 43 3/4". (edited to correct height error)


----------



## mickeyluv'r

CyndiLouWho said:


> Thanks for the great info! DS is 47 1/2, last time he was 44 3/4".


Bummer! Well, he'll hopefully have something to look forward to fir the future!

I've been told, your best odds are first thing in the morning, as all of us shrink over the course of the day.

Also, staff doesn't make kids take off their shoes.  I certainly don't advocate doing anything dumb or dangerous, but his shoes could perhaps make the difference. Crocs are a popular, thick soled brand.

We also found, after numerous trips to WDW with extended family that not all measuring sticks are the same. WDW rides uses two sticks - one at the outer entrance, and a second one on the inside.  Now this was some years ago- but the little ones in our family sometimes passed the outer stick, but were rejected when measured a second time using the second stick.  That experience is truly frustrating for families.


----------



## andrewilley

CyndiLouWho said:


> Thanks for the great info! DS is 47 1/2, last time he was 44 3/4".



I would have thought that 1/2 inch might be corrected by the right footwear without you having to do anything abnormal (they don't mind regular shoes, but platforms and stilts might be frowned upon...  ). You can ask for him to be measured before you join the queue (although be aware of the comments above, which should not happen but you can never know for sure). But at least he'll definitely be able to do several of the rides, and they are great fun and very involving whether or not he likes the Harry Potter stories (in the same way that Spiderman and Transformers are fun even if you have not seen the films).

The active wands (the $50 ones that you can use around the park as mentioned above) are fun too, rather like the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom game but with a bit more of a skill element. The prop replica wands are non-active and cheaper, sold as souvenir collectibles rather than activities. I have <cough> one or two displayed on my wall here.



Have a great time at POR too.

Andre


----------



## CyndiLouWho

Mickeyluv'r, that's what happened to DS. First CM said yes, second said no. Tears ensued. Required retail therapy to remedy while older cousin rode EE.  He still keeps asking if I'm sure he'll be able to ride EE this time. Won't make that mistake again. I know he's not 48" (measure at Dr two weeks ago) so we won't try.
Thanks again Andre & Mickeyluv'r


----------



## kristilew

mickeyluv'r said:


> Much of my winter/early spring experience at WDW is MLKjr/President's week/Easter/Spring break (March).  Weather always trumps everything!
> 
> I suspect much of the MLKjr weekend crowd is locals.  They hit the parks in the middle of the day, when it is nice, but aren't pressed about arriving early or staying late. After dark hours are especially low crowd when the weather is less than perfect.
> 
> At WDW, we often find it worth our while to change into warm clothes around dark o'clock.
> 
> I was able to glean however, that the Hogsmeade Express doesn't run until BOTH parks are open.  Meanwhile, esp on a weekend like MLK, the US side of US often soft opens some attractions half an hour early. I still think hopping at park opening will be fine, but opting to enter US around 8:30am via the front gate is an option. If crowds weren't bad in August, they won't be bad MLKjr weekend.




Thanks for this great info, mickeyluv'r!  It sounds like we should just plan to bundle up and be in line early one day at USF, and then experience Hogwarts Express as an attraction rather than counting on it to get us somewhere with a time advantage.  Good to know about the soft opening, too.


----------



## Jays2013

Planning question: What should we do first, Forbidden Journey/Gringotts or Ollivanders? (We're not sure what park we'll do first day yet.) DS very much wants to be selected for a wand (which I know is a chance at best, but he's 7, enthusiastic and adorable, so we'll give it a try.  )


----------



## ladypage

Jays2013 said:


> Planning question: What should we do first, Forbidden Journey/Gringotts or Ollivanders? (We're not sure what park we'll do first day yet.) DS very much wants to be selected for a wand (which I know is a chance at best, but he's 7, enthusiastic and adorable, so we'll give it a try.  )



Definitely do the rides first. Go to Ollivanders' in Diagon Alley, less wait and smaller groups normally. As long as it's not a peak week the queue should be short or non-existant.


----------



## andrewilley

ladypage said:


> Definitely do the rides first. Go to Ollivanders' in Diagon Alley, less wait and smaller groups normally. As long as it's not a peak week the queue should be short or non-existant.



And if you are not an on-site guest, get there around an hour before the park's stated opening time to allow for parking and getting to the line at the gate (they often let people in 30 mins before the official time). Your first park should be whichever park does NOT have early-access for resort guests (again, assuming you do not have that perk available to you).

Andre


----------



## Jays2013

We are on-site.  Royal Pacific.


----------



## Ginya

CyndiLouWho said:


> Will be at Universal in 2 weeks at end of WDW trip. Mainly going as DS is a huge minion/DM fan. He is 6 and too small for many rides & has no idea who HP is.  That said, if not super crowded, I would like to see some HP stuff. Which part is 'can't miss?'
> 
> My mom is a HP fan & I would love to get her a great souvenir. Are the wands anything special without the interactive stuff in the park? Can you buy one or does it have to 'pick' you. No idea how it works. Any other ideas for a unique souvenir?


 I think the souvenir my daughter bought would be nice for your mum. She bought a time turner. The magical necklace Hermione wore in the films? It is fairly large pendant on a chain and it came in a beautiful resin display case with a mirrored back.


----------



## NYHeel

CyndiLouWho said:


> Mickeyluv'r, that's what happened to DS. First CM said yes, second said no. Tears ensued. Required retail therapy to remedy while older cousin rode EE.  He still keeps asking if I'm sure he'll be able to ride EE this time. Won't make that mistake again. I know he's not 48" (measure at Dr two weeks ago) so we won't try.
> Thanks again Andre & Mickeyluv'r


If he's 47.5 inches then he's tall enough. I'm assuming the doctor measured him without shoes and all shoes add at least a half an inch. Why don't you measure him in shoes or sneakers and see what you get.


----------



## Peezle

SINGLE RIDER LINES: I have a daughter who will be at UO next week and she asked me to help her with trip planning.  I've never been to UO, nor has she.  I will definitely be telling her to take advantage of single rider lines when queue times get ridiculous.  I've scoured the UO website but don't see a list of attractions that offer single rider lines.  Is there a list hiding on the website that someone can point me to or does anyone know how many of the rides offer a single rider line?


----------



## DisneyFreak06

Peezle said:


> SINGLE RIDER LINES: I have a daughter who will be at UO next week and she asked me to help her with trip planning.  I've never been to UO, nor has she.  I will definitely be telling her to take advantage of single rider lines when queue times get ridiculous.  I've scoured the UO website but don't see a list of attractions that offer single rider lines.  Is there a list hiding on the website that someone can point me to or does anyone know how many of the rides offer a single rider line?



I'm not a pro at all, but I remember SR at a few rides: Gringotts, Men in Black, Rip Ride Rocket, Transformers (although I didn't need it when I went), Dr. Doom's FearFall and Forbidden Journey.  There could be others, but I do recall these ones for sure.


----------



## Peezle

DisneyFreak06 said:


> I'm not a pro at all, but I remember SR at a few rides: Gringotts, Men in Black, Rip Ride Rocket, Transformers (although I didn't need it when I went), Dr. Doom's FearFall and Forbidden Journey.  There could be others, but I do recall these ones for sure.


Thank you, DisneyFreak06.  I may just have to piece my list together.  If I ever feel like I have a complete list, I'll post it for others.


----------



## DisneyFreak06

I just googled, and according to touring plans: 

*Universal Studios Florida*


Harry Potter and the Escape from Gringotts
Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit
MEN IN BLACK Alien Attack
Revenge of the Mummy
Transformers: The Ride 3-D


*Islands of Adventure*


The Amazing Adventure of Spider-Man
Dr. Doom's Fearfall
Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey


----------



## HarryLetters

I would like to just say that some people have been giving their tickets or season passes with my custom Acceptance Letters for Christmas, and I thought it was such a neat Idea that I headed over here to post about it for the rest of you fans who may be leaving soon yourselves! https://www.etsy.com/your/shops/HarryPotterLetters/   I would have loved to get my tickets this way especially as a kiddo!  I change the dates out in the letter to reflect the departure dates and also add, "term begins at Universal Studios," or, "at the Wizarding World in Orlando. Whatever you come up with! Potterheads are such a creative bunch!   Thanks for letting me spam in here, hope its not too taboo.  I'm a fellow potterhead and Universal lover, just started my own store to cater to those waiting on their Acceptance Letter!!


----------



## nestmom

CyndiLouWho said:


> Mickeyluv'r, that's what happened to DS. First CM said yes, second said no. Tears ensued. Required retail therapy to remedy while older cousin rode EE.  He still keeps asking if I'm sure he'll be able to ride EE this time. Won't make that mistake again. I know he's not 48" (measure at Dr two weeks ago) so we won't try.
> Thanks again Andre & Mickeyluv'r




Maybe with shoes he's 1 inch higher?


----------



## tarak

My toddler loves the few roller coasters she's been on. At almost-four, she still might not make it on the mine train ride at MK. We'll be at US for three days over MLK weekend and I know many rides won't work, including one in Seuss land. She does have a pair of hot-pink combat boots that she adores and they might just put her over-the-top for us. 


andrewilley said:


> I would have thought that 1/2 inch might be corrected by the right footwear without you having to do anything abnormal (they don't mind regular shoes, but platforms and stilts might be frowned upon...  ). You can ask for him to be measured before you join the queue (although be aware of the comments above, which should not happen but you can never know for sure). But at least he'll definitely be able to do several of the rides, and they are great fun and very involving whether or not he likes the Harry Potter stories (in the same way that Spiderman and Transformers are fun even if you have not seen the films).
> 
> The active wands (the $50 ones that you can use around the park as mentioned above) are fun too, rather like the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom game but with a bit more of a skill element. The prop replica wands are non-active and cheaper, sold as souvenir collectibles rather than activities. I have <cough> one or two displayed on my wall here.
> 
> View attachment 133811
> 
> Have a great time at POR too.
> 
> Andre



My kids love Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom. They seem more excited about the interactive wands than the rides at the park.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

I need some advice.  Next Dec we are taking our son and his girlfriend to Disney (she's never been) but she is a huge Harry Potter fan and would love to do a day at Universal.  It appears we would need passes for both parks to ride the train.  Any advice would be much appreciated.  TIA.


----------



## andrewilley

TIGGERmetoo said:


> I need some advice.  Next Dec we are taking our son and his girlfriend to Disney (she's never been) but she is a huge Harry Potter fan and would love to do a day at Universal.  It appears we would need passes for both parks to ride the train.  Any advice would be much appreciated.  TIA.



Yes, you do need a park-to-park ticket in order to visit both parts of the Wizarding World (which are connected via the Hogwarts Express train). Universal are not stupid. 

We did the same as you plan to do and bought an (expensive!) one-day hopper ticket, basically in order to just do all of the Harry Potter attractions. We did manage to do some other Universal stuff too, but as far as we were concerned we had already justified the cost so anything else was just a bonus anyway.

I would suggest arriving at the parking lot about one hour before the stated park opening time, and head for whichever of the two parks does not currently have early access hotel guests (if possible) as the best strategy.

Andre


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

andrewilley said:


> Yes, you do need a park-to-park ticket in order to visit both parts of the Wizarding World (which are connected via the Hogwarts Express train). Universal are not stupid.
> 
> We did the same as you plan to do and bought an (expensive!) one-day hopper ticket, basically in order to just do all of the Harry Potter attractions. We did manage to do some other Universal stuff too, but as far as we were concerned we had already justified the cost so anything else was just a bonus anyway.
> 
> I would suggest arriving at the parking lot about one hour before the stated park opening time, and head for whichever of the two parks does not currently have early access hotel guests (if possible) as the best strategy.
> 
> Andre


Thanks


----------



## acbshada

andrewilley said:


> I would suggest arriving at the parking lot about one hour before the stated park opening time, and head for whichever of the two parks does not currently have early access hotel guests (if possible) as the best strategy.



Thank you for the tips, Andre.  Quick question for you - is there a way to tell which of the two parks is offering early access for their hotel guests?  I've done a few internet searches, but it doesn't seem to be an easy thing to find.


----------



## andrewilley

acbshada said:


> Quick question for you - is there a way to tell which of the two parks is offering early access for their hotel guests?  I've done a few internet searches, but it doesn't seem to be an easy thing to find.



I found it hard to be certain too, it's not widely advertised at all. When we went they had just switched from both parks offering early-entry to only IoA offering it. I think Touringplans.com had the information but even they stated it can change at any time.

Andre


----------



## acbshada

andrewilley said:


> I found it hard to be certain too, it's not widely advertised at all. When we went they had just switched from both parks offering early-entry to only IoA offering it. I think Touringplans.com had the information but even they stated it can change at any time.



Thank you!  I'll make sure I check out Touringplans and see what I can find out.    Otherwise, I'll keep my fingers crossed for the best.


----------



## Melanie1437

We just booked a 3 night trip at Cabana bay and 3 days park to park...as a suprise for our daughters upcoming 5th birthday. She loves harry potter and is really wanting a wand.  We will be going to Universal just before her birthday and coming back in time for her party.  Our trip is at the beginning of Feb.  Any ideas on the best way to suprise her?  I was thinking about a HP acceptance letter the night before (but would it need to say coming for a visit, because at her age she seriously believes) or maybe wrapping an empty wand shapped box that only has a note about going to pick out her own wand... but I'm not sure...Ideas anyone?


----------



## andrewilley

Melanie1437 said:


> Any ideas on the best way to suprise her?  I was thinking about a HP acceptance letter the night before (but would it need to say coming for a visit, because at her age she seriously believes)



Sounds like a great idea! There are sites online to create letters (e.g. http://photofunia.com/effects/hogwarts_letter) but they all have the standard book wording "We are pleased to inform you that you have been accepted at Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry" which you may want to alter a bit in case she thinks she'll be able to go there for the next seven years.  You might want to change it to "... invited for a special visit to ..." instead. There are some great tips online for making your own letters, I found http://www.instructables.com/id/Hogwarts-Acceptance-Letter-w-Wax-Seal/ which looks realty nice. Just choose a nice old-style font and create the text on your computer following as much of the layout from the film letter as possible, ideally with a nice vector outline image of a crest if you can find one online (this one doesn't look too bad: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/53/Hogwarts_coat_of_arms_lines.svg, or you could look for a decent quality bitmap scanned image too). Good luck!

Andre


----------



## Amsonia

Oh how fun.  You will have as much fun planning the surprise as your daughter will in getting it.   I did see a thread somewhere where a woman was going to take her child through Diagon Alley and pretend they were shopping for school--if you are only going for a visit you might need to adjust that idea .   I saw a lot of kids in robes and they are supposed to be quite easy to make, adding wand pockets, etc with some websites even showing how to do it from a man's XXL Tshirt depending on the size of your little one.


----------



## pooh2001

Harry Potter World Park does anyone think they will add merchandise from the movie Fantastic Beast movie ?
Could the products also be available in stores and online?


----------



## andrewilley

pooh2001 said:


> Harry Potter World Park does anyone think they will add merchandise from the movie Fantastic Beast movie ?



Yes. And the sky is blue and grass is green, in case you were thinking of asking about that too.  

Andre


----------



## SJDisneyFanatic

Did everyone see the sweepstakes for Harry Potter? Sounds like an amazing trip to all the Harry Potter locations. Here is the link to enter for any of you Harry Potter fans! 
http://bit.ly/1Jtzmd5


----------



## andrewilley

SJDisneyFanatic said:


> Did everyone see the sweepstakes for Harry Potter? Sounds like an amazing trip to all the Harry Potter locations. Here is the link to enter for any of you Harry Potter fans!
> http://bit.ly/1Jtzmd5



This competition is only open to US Residents, before everyone else gets their hopes up too.

Andre


----------



## DisneyFreak06

andrewilley said:


> This competition is only open to US Residents, before everyone else gets their hopes up too.
> 
> Andre


----------



## FirstTripEver

Great thread!  Thanks for all of the input!  My daughter (13) and I love Harry Potter and will be making our first trip to Universal next weekend.  We arrive on Friday afternoon, Feb 5.  We would like to go straight to the park (it will be about 3PM) - any advice on what park to hit for the very first time?  I've also been searching everywhere to find out which park will be open early on Sat, Feb 6 and Sun, Feb 7?  We will be staying at the Hard Rock and I was just trying to do some planning.  We have 3-day park tickets for Feb 5, 6, and 7.  THANKS!


----------



## macraven

If you don't see which park has EE on the first page of the website, call your hotel to ask

it should be there


----------



## Kivara

FirstTripEver said:


> Great thread! We would like to go straight to the park (it will be about 3PM) - any advice on what park to hit for the very first time?



I would do IoA first, as it's older and based more off the first through fourth books, US/Diagon Alley is based more off of the sixth and seventh books.


----------



## andrewilley

Kivara said:


> I would do IoA first, as it's older and based more off the first through fourth books, US/Diagon Alley is based more off of the sixth and seventh books.



Odd, I would have said _thematically _just the opposite. Harry goes to Diagon Alley first in book one, and visits Gringott's, etc. Then he takes the train from King's Cross station to Hogwarts and does not in fact visit Hogsmeade village at all until his third year at the school.

Andre


----------



## SA mom

andrewilley said:


> Odd, I would have said _thematically _just the opposite. Harry goes to Diagon Alley first in book one, and visits Gringott's, etc. Then he takes the train from King's Cross station to Hogwarts and does not in fact visit Hogsmeade village at all until his third year at the school.



I have to agree with you, Andre.  We are not introduced to Hogsmeade until the 3rd book while Diagon Alley is Harry's first glimpse of the "wizarding world."  I just rewatched the 1st movie and I am so excited to visit Diagon Alley next month!  Thanks, all, for the advice.


----------



## Kivara

You are both so right...must have had a spacey moment there...I was thinking more along the lines of the Weasley's store and the escaping from Gringotts than the walking though as Harry did. Also, IoA's Potter section is older, and while I still love it to pieces, to me it seems slightly less amazing than Diagon Alley (which is jam-packed with things to read/look at) JMO


----------



## ItsNotMuchofaTail

Melanie1437 said:


> We just booked a 3 night trip at Cabana bay and 3 days park to park...as a suprise for our daughters upcoming 5th birthday. She loves harry potter and is really wanting a wand.  We will be going to Universal just before her birthday and coming back in time for her party.  Our trip is at the beginning of Feb.  Any ideas on the best way to suprise her?  I was thinking about a HP acceptance letter the night before (but would it need to say coming for a visit, because at her age she seriously believes) or maybe wrapping an empty wand shapped box that only has a note about going to pick out her own wand... but I'm not sure...Ideas anyone?



I just gave my daughter a gift certificate for a wand at Ollivander's earlier this week. I made it myself. It says its valid the dates of our trip (2/26-3/1).  She is 13 (gasp!), so it also says she will have trvel via Muggle means since she is underage. She went crazy!  I am a nervous wreck, planning this trip is a short amount of time.  I plan for a year to go to Disney!  Eek!


----------



## SA mom

We just spent the last 5 days at UO.  Gringotts was down several times when we were in line.  It went down about 8:15 one night and team members shut it down for the night and emptied the queue.  Bummer after we had already waited 30  minutes.  Team members told us that if the single rider line is closed, the ride is not working.  One EE morning, it didn't even start working until after 9.  Manage expectations.


----------



## macraven

SA mom said:


> We just spent the last 5 days at UO.  Gringotts was down several times when we were in line.  It went down about 8:15 one night and team members shut it down for the night and emptied the queue.  Bummer after we had already waited 30  minutes.  Team members told us that if the single rider line is closed, the ride is not working.  One EE morning, it didn't even start working until after 9.  Manage expectations.



_i have experienced that before and that is why i tell newbies to not wait until the last hour to get in that line.
it is heartbreaking not to be able to ride it at least once when you are there.

going at the end of the evening can be a great thing as lines are short.
but breakdowns do happen 

did you get to ride gringotts sometime during your vacation there?
I hope so!!

i hope you had a great time in the parks and on your total vacation!_


----------



## SA mom

Oh, yes.  We rode it two or three times before but the line was short so we got in.  We came back the next morning.  We walked up to single rider line with 3 people ahead of us.  They opened the queue and we hit the loading dock before the regular queue and we were the first ones on.  We actually got to ride it together.  The rest of the day went like that for our "one" last ride.


----------



## SA mom

We stayed at Royal Pacific so we had the Early Entry mornings, but it was still incredibly crowded in Diagon Alley.  One thing we noticed was that many people where coming in off the parking structure.  They never actually checked our hotel keys, you just flashed a card as you hurried through the gates.


----------



## macraven

That's not good

Last October I had two checks of my hotel card before I could enter for EE 

First check to enter the ropes off line then the next to enter in the park


----------



## Robo56

When we were there in May we had two checks also Mac for EE. Once when we went through the gate and a second time as you approached the roped area that was leading to Hogsmeade.


----------



## asbyrneva

Hi All
First time on the Uni forums.  Can somebody tell me what the April 7 2016 "opening" is?  I thought all this stuff was already operating (Hogsmeade etc)?  Why the sudden media blitz?  Are they adding something that isnt already open?  They are advertising forbidden journey but I know Ive seen expected wait times for that.

Is this just the official opening of stuff that has been open for months?


----------



## macraven

asbyrneva said:


> Hi All
> First time on the Uni forums.  Can somebody tell me what the April 7 2016 "opening" is?  I thought all this stuff was already operating (Hogsmeade etc)?  Why the sudden media blitz?  Are they adding something that isnt already open?  They are advertising forbidden journey but I know Ive seen expected wait times for that.
> 
> Is this just the official opening of stuff that has been open for months?


Universal Hollywood in California is opening a Harry Potter section in their park


Be sure to return and spend time with us in threads
We love new readers as much as we love butterbeer!


----------



## asbyrneva

macraven said:


> Universal Hollywood in California is opening a Harry Potter section in their park



Ahh!  Wouldnt know that from the ads they are running here in VA! Thanks!!! As you could tell I was totally confused  Missed the "hollywood" First time going to Uni this summer and DS tells me I need to figure out the HP stuff.


----------



## macraven

Be sure to check out www.universalorlando.com to see the layout in the park, locations and descriptions of the rides/eateries and shops

This will guide you if you run into crowds in the park

Pick up the guide map when you go through the ticket turn stile at the front of the park


----------



## SA mom

No one prepared me for the 200 people in Diagon Alley staring at the dragon with their phones up...all the time.  Just standing there, waiting for the dragon to blow.  I wish I would have taken a photo of that!


----------



## Squirlz

SA mom said:


> No one prepared me for the 200 people in Diagon Alley staring at the dragon with their phones up...all the time.  Just standing there, waiting for the dragon to blow.  I wish I would have taken a photo of that!


Isn't that crazy?  I enjoyed watching the dragon with my eyes.  If I need a photo there are plenty on the 'net.


----------



## schumigirl

Why is it crazy to want your own picture of something as a memento of your trip? For some people that trip may be a long awaited one off trip and would like to have personal pictures to show family who may never get to see it.

I'm sure those people also watched it with their own eyes too. I certainly did.

I have taken thousands of pictures of trips around the world.........there are thousands of pictures online of the Eiffel Tower for example. The ones I have are special to me and hold moments in time captured forever.......of our special moments. I wouldn't call that crazy. Same with New York and anywhere in the world you care to mention.

I'm glad you don't need to take pictures as mementos.......but some of us, and there are many on this site alone, actually like to do that and I certainly wouldn't call myself and most other folk crazy for wanting pictures of our much loved vacation.


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> Why is it crazy to want your own picture of something as a memento of your trip? For some people that trip may be a long awaited one off trip and would like to have personal pictures to show family who may never get to see it.
> 
> I'm sure those people also watched it with their own eyes too. I certainly did.
> 
> I have taken thousands of pictures of trips around the world.........there are thousands of pictures online of the Eiffel Tower for example. The ones I have are special to me and hold moments in time captured forever.......of our special moments. I wouldn't call that crazy. Same with New York and anywhere in the world you care to mention.
> 
> I'm glad you don't need to take pictures as mementos.......but some of us, and there are many on this site alone, actually like to do that and I certainly wouldn't call myself and most other folk crazy for wanting pictures of our much loved vacation.


People stand shoulder to shoulder, blocking the entire path, holding up their phones and tablets for 10-15 minutes waiting for it.  I call that crazy.  Sorry.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh so it was the crowd that bothered you? 

You said in your earlier post you couldn't understand the need for taking the pictures in the first place as there were plenty on the net.

For the record I never saw anyone stand for 10-15 minutes with tablets and phones in the air........maybe when the rumbling started people would prepare to take a picture as they knew the fire was about to come out.......

Have to say I never had any issues passing people there.......there were many people like yourself standing around in different places and watching without taking pictures..........

I'm never in that much of a rush so maybe that's why it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> Oh so it was the crowd that bothered you?
> 
> You said in your earlier post you couldn't understand the need for taking the pictures in the first place as there were plenty on the net.
> 
> For the record I never saw anyone stand for 10-15 minutes with tablets and phones in the air........maybe when the rumbling started people would prepare to take a picture as they knew the fire was about to come out.......
> 
> Have to say I never had any issues passing people there.......there were many people like yourself standing around in different places and watching without taking pictures..........
> 
> I'm never in that much of a rush so maybe that's why it doesn't bother me.


I'm never in a hurry, but I do like to be able to get where I'm going. I think part of it was the crowd was mostly the Tour Groups.  And yes, they literally would stand for 10 minutes with their tablets raised, many blocking entrances and turning a deaf ear towards English speakers.  Maybe they didn't know about the warning rumbles?  Like SA mom said, I wish I'd gotten a picture of all the people staring vacantly at their little screens!


----------



## schumigirl

Well, i do have some sympathy for them if they didn't understand there's a 15 minute wait for the fire, but I still wouldn't call it crazy. Have to say I've never seen that kind of crowd standing where the walkway is totally blocked.

I still say I would rather have a personal picture of something I came on vacation to see than the millions of impersonal net pictures though......... I remember standing with hordes of people holding a oldish video camera up to catch Concorde do its fly past.......Didn't really care if I looked silly I suppose 

Different stokes though..........


----------



## macraven

I know tour groups from South America are Hugh at the darkside during January and July

Ran into them once


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> I know tour groups from South America are Hugh at the darkside during January and July
> 
> Ran into them once


Last January was when we were there.  Universal, Seaworld and Discovery Cove.  Spent a lot of time in crowds where we were the only ones speaking English!


----------



## macraven

I hit them in Jan at wdw and UO


----------



## Pikezh638

I am looking to get tickets to go to the Harry Potter world (to see whatever Harry Potter stuff they have) I have never been to Universal, and have never bought tickets. For 2 adults for a 1 day trip what would be the best way to go about getting tickets (and not getting scammed)? Should I just buy the Park to Park for both of us? 

I have looked at this thread a few times, but my inexperience is making me over think it I guess.


----------



## JustCallMeMommy

Pikezh638 said:


> I am looking to get tickets to go to the Harry Potter world (to see whatever Harry Potter stuff they have) I have never been to Universal, and have never bought tickets. For 2 adults for a 1 day trip what would be the best way to go about getting tickets (and not getting scammed)? Should I just buy the Park to Park for both of us?
> 
> I have looked at this thread a few times, but my inexperience is making me over think it I guess.



You need Park to Park if you want to ride the Hogwarts express and see both HP areas in one day. I have bought tickets through Universal and through my work's discount site.


----------



## Pikezh638

JustCallMeMommy said:


> You need Park to Park if you want to ride the Hogwarts express and see both HP areas in one day. I have bought tickets through Universal and through my work's discount site.


Is is "smart"/worthwhile to get the Universal Express Pass or any of the dining deals?


----------



## Kivara

You might want to do a search or post this on the main Universal forum...it will be seen more than here in the Harry Potter post.

Quick run down...it CAN be cheaper to do a meal deal, if you order the "right things" (pricier options.) If so, you can buy into the meal deal when ordering those things.

We wouldn't go w/o Express Passes, but others are fine without them. We stay in the RP hotel, so Express Passes are included.


----------



## macraven

Pikezh638 said:


> Is is "smart"/worthwhile to get the Universal Express Pass or any of the dining deals?


_i would ask this as a new question in the forum.
this thread is a sticky for FAQ for potter and doesn't get many hits as a stand alone thread would._


----------



## Pikezh638

macraven said:


> _i would ask this as a new question in the forum.
> this thread is a sticky for FAQ for potter and doesn't get many hits as a stand alone thread would._


I think I got the answer already if I have more questions I will do it for sure 



Kivara said:


> You might want to do a search or post this on the main Universal forum...it will be seen more than here in the Harry Potter post.
> 
> Quick run down...it CAN be cheaper to do a meal deal, if you order the "right things" (pricier options.) If so, you can buy into the meal deal when ordering those things.
> 
> We wouldn't go w/o Express Passes, but others are fine without them. We stay in the RP hotel, so Express Passes are included.


Thanks. That is what I needed to know.  I appreciate everyone's help in this


----------



## macraven

_many in this forum are always happy to help out _


----------



## mickeyluv'r

schumigirl said:


> Well, i do have some sympathy for them if they didn't understand there's a 15 minute wait for the fire, but I still wouldn't call it crazy. Have to say I've never seen that kind of crowd standing where the walkway is totally blocked.



Here's a bit crazy... I was in that area recently.  We could see the dragon, but we were way off to the side of it.  We were over by Scribulus, but out of the way, not blocking anything. 

We were standing still; surrounded by free space! A man walks up and whacks me with his arm to pose for a picture (not-flaming dragon in the background).  Ouch!  His camera wielding companion ALSO body checked a passing child!

It was stunningly rude and odd! The dragon wasn't even flaming!

*****

A picture of the HP dragon is kind of like a picture of Cindy's castle.  I get the idea of taking a picture, but blocking the area for an extended time befuddles me, especially when it is a high crowd day.

IMO, high crowd weeks require a certain level of compromise in theme parks. We try to respect our fellow travelers as much as possible. Theme parks are only fun when folks get where they need to be. I always try to be mindful of that.

I also think standard vacation photos are clichés: Family in front of monument/mountain. Family sitting around big table. Not very original.The photos I enjoy are the ones that are completely creative, original, and showcase an unusual location.


----------



## schumigirl

mickeyluv'r said:


> Here's a bit crazy... I was in that area recently.  We could see the dragon, but we were way off to the side of it.  We were over by Scribulus, but out of the way, not blocking anything.
> 
> We were standing still; surrounded by free space! A man walks up and whacks me with his arm to pose for a picture (not-flaming dragon in the background).  Ouch!  His camera wielding companion ALSO body checked a passing child!
> 
> It was stunningly rude and odd! The dragon wasn't even flaming!
> 
> *****
> 
> A picture of the HP dragon is kind of like a picture of Cindy's castle.  I get the idea of taking a picture, but blocking the area for an extended time befuddles me, especially when it is a high crowd day.
> 
> IMO, high crowd weeks require a certain level of compromise in theme parks. We try to respect our fellow travelers as much as possible. Theme parks are only fun when folks get where they need to be. I always try to be mindful of that.
> 
> I also think standard vacation photos are clichés: Family in front of monument/mountain. Family sitting around big table. Not very original.The photos I enjoy are the ones that are completely creative, original, and showcase an unusual location.




Well I guess I am one huge big massive cliche and will continue to be one........in fact I will embrace it. I'm always respectful of others and find most folk are the same........except for the night we left Magic Kingdom for the last time years ago........now that was rudeness and lack of consideration for others in heaps!! So yes, you'll always get "crazy" people everywhere.......have you ever been to Dubai or The Pyramids.......plenty of crazy there too.......but I tend to give people a bit of leeway......

Yes original creative pictures are wonderful........I have plenty of those too from around the world........but pictures of friends and family around dinner tables or in special places are priceless to me.......cliche or not........

It amuses me folks get so judgemental of other people's pictures..........don't see why pics have to be original.........to me they are special moments in time........

Of course, each to their own..........but for me I'll carry on taking pictures that mean something to me.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

Pikezh638 said:


> Is is "smart"/worthwhile to get the Universal Express Pass?


 In years past, probably not so much.  now, it depends how you value your time.  We usually feel like staying at one of the onsite deluxes is a good deal for us.

One tip - you can print your FOTL pass in the morning of the day you arrive, and use it all night the day you check out.  So one night can = two days of FOTLA passes.  Two onsite nights= 3 days of FOTL passes, but the value is related to how much time you want to spend unpacking and sleeping.



Pikezh638 said:


> any of the dining deals?



They would not be a good deal for us.  Well, except for one- club level!

Club level has a few complications, but sometimes it is a good deal for us.  Adding CL is usually a flat fee per room, per day.  So it is a bad deal for one person, but a better deal for a family of four with two teens.

CL is a place to get breakfast and snacks. It usually costs much more than groceries, so not a good deal if you like offsite condos/rental houses. It is sometimes a better deal than food court breakfasts.

However.... CL's generally only become a decent deal if you are _also _at the hotel for the 5-7pm appetizers or 8pm desserts.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

schumigirl said:


> I'll carry on taking pictures that mean something to me.


Like I said, I get why people take them.  I was talking for myself and what interests me, not what interests you. I don't know you. I can't possibly answer for you.

There are at least three parts to this:

1. *crowd levels*- are we inconveniencing someone else? My favorite photo from our visit to US was taken in a quiet courtyard. Lovely gardens. Nothing about the shot screams UNIVERSAL. I kind of love that WE know where it was taken, but mostly nobody else would think- theme park photo! 

2. *audience*- who is going to look at my photo?  If I was delivering the Gettysburg Address at a critical point in the history of our nation that will be treasured for years, I'd want it recorded.

Most my photos get replaced with new photos every few months. Only a handful of folks ever see most of them, and mostly I only share/save the shots I personally find interesting, because that's what I enjoy.  I think I have that in common with the people I know. When we meet, we usually only share a few of our best shots.

3. *originality*- Yesterday, I caught an image of a rainbow over a business I like; that turned an every day scene into something a bit special, IMO.  The store owner smiled when he saw it!  

I like to think I usually consider all three when taking photos, but they are 3 very different concepts. Uncrowded theme park days are very different from crowded ones. Celebrity photos are their own thing! Creative photos are almost always special and worthwhile, IMO.  Even if they are strangers I'll never meet.


----------



## macraven

_This is a faq thread that is to help others find the answers to questions they need help with.

Let's keep it on track please.


If you have any links for Potter, please share them and i wil include them in the quick access link sticky._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _This is a faq thread that is to help others find the answers to questions they need help with.
> 
> Let's keep it on track please.
> 
> 
> If you have any links for Potter, please share them and i wil include them in the quick access link sticky._




Wonderful idea Mac...........the thread really shouldn't have taken such a swerve.........

Normal service has been resumed.........


----------



## Kivara

Anyone know if there is any good Fawkes the phoenix merch in the shops? My son LOVES Fawkes, and Fawkes merchandise is hard to come by...their online shop showed nothing.

BTW, I mean like mugs, shirts, etc...he bought the plush Fawkes the first time he saw it!


----------



## schumigirl

https://www.universalorlando.com/Me...rry_Potter/Toys/Fawkes_the_Phoenix_Plush.html

Found this earlier today Kivara........strange coincidence!!!

A friend asked me if I could get one in September if they had them.........haven't checked if they're in stock or not though..........


----------



## Kivara

Thanks so much Schumi! He does have that one (and they usually have TONS of plushies in stock...never seen them run out)


----------



## schumigirl

Lol........did I just read a post and only read half??

Hope you get something he wants.........

I'll definitely get one for friends granddaughter.......heck, I've brought her back every bring else may as well add that too..........

I always seem to have a list for folks..........not this year! Just this though........lol


----------



## Meteora

Hi everyone!

I'm planning to go next Monday. We had originally planned to start in Diagon Alley, since it's the only thing that will be new for us. However, I know that Universal has been doing EE every morning, and we are staying off-site so we won't be able to access that. Would it make more sense for us to start at IOA in the hopes that it might open a bit early for all guests (as I recall Universal parks often do) and then start heading over to DA via the Hogwarts Express around or just after opening time for both parks? I don't want to spend time waiting in line to enter if we could already be in one of the parks. Thank you so much for your insight!


----------



## macraven

_by the time you reach the potter ville area, it will already have guests in that section.

those that do EE take the HE to the other park and reach it by 9_


----------



## andrewilley

If one of the parks does not have EE (and you are not staying onsite of course) head to that park first, and be there so you are at the gate at least half an hour before its regular opening time (ideally a bit more if you want to be at the front of the crowd). They often let people in 30 mins early, and then head straight for the HP area and the feature ride in that park. With luck, if they let you in early enough, you might beat the Hogwarts Express crowds coming over from the other park. Might.

Andre


----------



## Meteora

Thank you both so much! We've been fortunate enough to do FJ a couple of times already, so we won't be upset if we miss it this time. It just seems like being in an open park and doing SOMETHING is a better use of our time then waiting in line at the other park.


----------



## Yumi696

I have a question...

So I was on Touring Plans earlier creating a tentative touring plan for the USF side of Universal Orlando. We would be going on August 30, maybe also August 31 & September 1, depending on ticket prices.

Aaaand I'm confused because I know people say that Escape from Gringott lines are CRAZY and get super long but Touring Plans is showing me that I have at most a 20 minute wait on any given day for this ride. Does the crowd level in the park really plummet that much at the tail end of August/beginning of September?


----------



## macraven

_last few days of aug and early sept/much prior to labor day weekend, the crowds do not have the crowds.

so for a max of a 20 minute wait for some rides, seems logical._


----------



## Yumi696

So if we were doing the 3rd/4th of September the park would actually be crowded, but since it's the middle of the week and it's at the end of August, there's not that many people?


----------



## macraven

_who knows..

check the costs for the ep and parks for your dates.
that is a good way to measure crowd levels.


the charts are updated and prices can/will increase when UO predicts crowd level changes.

prices go up, they never come down._


----------



## Wendywb

Quick question about HE.  If you start in 1 park and ride HE to the other park, do you now finish your day at the new park?  Or ride back to the original park and continue touring it?  I am having a hard time finding info on this.


----------



## andrewilley

Wendywb said:


> Quick question about HE.  If you start in 1 park and ride HE to the other park, do you now finish your day at the new park?  Or ride back to the original park and continue touring it?  I am having a hard time finding info on this.



The experience is different in both directions, so if you've got time I'd suggest taking the return journey at some point.

Andre


----------



## Kivara

Wendy, you get off the train at the other side and exit into the other park. Then it is up to you whether you stay in that park or get back in line and ride the other way, returning to the park you started from.

Either way you must exit completely first, you can't just stay put and ride back  Hope that make sense!


----------



## Richard M Nixon

Which is the better of the two food locations? I think I remember the podcast really enjoying the Leaky Cauldron much more then Three Broomsticks.


----------



## macraven

It always is a toss up
When asked which is better

I prefer the 3 B'a


----------



## Kivara

Mr President, the menus are quite different.  We really enjoy them both, but if you prefer one of the menus over the other, that would make a difference.


----------



## cgh

We are going in August for one morning, staying at Disney.  We have a 7 year old and a 2 year old and will only go on the Hogwarts Express and Flight of the Hippogriff and look at stores.  Touring Plans list the Saturday we are there will be a 9.  There's few other things we will do in the parks but our main focus is the Wizarding World.  How long should we expect to wait in lines into stores if he go right after opening? (no early entry for us)  Optimally, we'd do Diagon Alley then take the train over and look around Hogshead, maybe do a hogwarts walk through if that's possible. What should we expect?


----------



## macraven

_i would go early and wait in the line outside the gate for the general public opening.

hit potterville asap as there will be many in that section.
start at the studios and if you have the park 2 park ticket, ride HE to ioa side for potterville.

with the ages of your children, do hit Seuss area at IOA.
the little will be able to do many of those rides.

saturdays are usually crowded so take snacks/treats while you are waiting in the lines.
check out www.universalorlando.com for a layout of the parks.

check out where you can find the restrooms, baby care, first aide sections in both parks in case you need to find one in a hurry._


----------



## Tiggerrn2

Headed to US for the first time since 1996.  Really just wanting to check out the HP sections in both parks-though the teenagers traveling with me will want to check out all the coasters.  Will have EE and EP as we are spending 1 night at Loews RPR.  Just wondering (since both parks are offering EE that Monday) where would you recommend I begin?   And hello Mac!!!  Long time, no see!


----------



## macraven

_Hello Tiggggeeerrrnnnnnnnnn!

i could never ever forget you!!


When is your trip?
all i can see is that you will have a monday in the parks.

if you all are pottheads, then i would do EE and hit that section first.
you will have a lot less peeps in your pictures then for that area.

if you have p2p tickets, get in line for HE around 8:45 and go to the other side then.
you will face less people there as you have a head start for the park.

but, if the park opens the one hour later, you will be meeting those crowds by the time you get off of HE.

other option is start at the studios with EE, then hit the RRR and the Mummy before going to the IOA park.

do the coaster there and the Hulk, but since i don't know your park date, Hulk may or may not be up and running.
it has been done for an overhaul and due to go back up in the summer._


----------



## Tiggerrn2

We are headed there on the 20th.  Both parks open at 8am.  So I will be at the gate by 7:30.  Thinking I will hit one HP ride in the one park and then walk over to the other park to hit the other ride, then wait on the HE and ride one way and back the other.  Then stop and enjoy the atmosphere in both HP areas of both parks until I get tired.  May buy a wand and wander around trying spells.  Not sure what to do.  If I wait on the HE, then the parks may be open for everyone making the wait longer for the 2nd HP ride.  Not sure if I should start with Escape from Gringotts or Forbidden Journey first.  What do you suggest?


----------



## macraven

Tigggggerrrnnnn
Are you driving to UO or taking car service?

If you have a car be at the parking garage at 7
It is not an easy in and park if you arrive at 7:30
Many others will be doing the same thing and you don't want to be delayed in getting into the park 

I would start at gringotts 
Not sure which park has EE
You can find that info on the UO site

Why not use HE both ways so you can see both versions of the scenes they show ?

You will have a fun day on the 20th!


----------



## LadyPageTurner

Has anyone been to the Leaky Cauldron lately? Are they still serving the Butterbeer Potted Cream dessert?

Also, do you think Diagon Alley will still be so popular that they'll have to do ticketed entry this summer? I'm going down for a library conference last weekend in June. Not my ideal time to go to the theme park... it'll be my second time going during peak season (AHHH!!!)


----------



## macraven

_don't think you will end up with doing a ticket entry for potter in June.

The period from christmas to ny would be the only time i can think of where that would be done again.
not sure if that happened this past year for that area.
not recalling any posts or other sites reporting that happened then_


----------



## bgorring

macraven said:


> _i would go early and wait in the line outside the gate for the general public opening.
> 
> hit potterville asap as there will be many in that section.
> start at the studios and if you have the park 2 park ticket, ride HE to ioa side for potterville.
> 
> with the ages of your children, do hit Seuss area at IOA.
> the little will be able to do many of those rides.
> 
> saturdays are usually crowded so take snacks/treats while you are waiting in the lines.
> check out www.universalorlando.com for a layout of the parks.
> 
> check out where you can find the restrooms, baby care, first aide sections in both parks in case you need to find one in a hurry._


how long does the HE take from one to the other?


----------



## pcstang

I've never timed the HE but I would say about 5 mins.


----------



## macraven

That would be my guess also

5 minutes once the journey to the other side starts


----------



## slbgnb

How do I know if one of the parks is opening early for those staying on site? We are *not* staying on site, but are getting 2 day park to park tickets and I'm kind of confused. We are going 9/8 and 9/10. I'm confused if I should go straight to HP section, do the whole section, then ride HE to the other park or ride HE to the other park and do the HP section there...And, if I figure out if one of the parks is open earlier - do I go there 1st or avoid there? Thanks for any help!


----------



## macraven

_go to the calendar and you can see which dates/parks have early entry.
there you can see both parks and early entry.
it will have a listing for park hours and in another color ee time 


i have the early park admisson on the quick access sticky thread
this shows the info you need._


----------



## slbgnb

macraven said:


> i have the early park admisson on the quick access sticky thread
> this shows the info you need.



Thanks! Looks like Early Park Admission is not an option on the days I'm going - so that eliminates that issue!


----------



## macraven

slbgnb said:


> Thanks! Looks like Early Park Admission is not an option on the days I'm going - so that eliminates that issue!


Came back to add that there are times the EE can change

I have been at the hotels before and guests are notified the day prior UO will have both parks open for EE 

My guess why they open both parks for EE if they have sell outs in the hotels


----------



## Sinders99

Hi All

New to this forum so please forgive me if I'm rehashing questions already asked somewhere in the previous 74 pages 

* Just looking for feedback on what crowd levels we can expect on 6th & 7th September? 

* We're staying offsite at the Hilton Grand Vacations Club Seaworld. Does anyone have advice on the best way to transfer between the Hilton & Universal?

* How much time should we allow to get from Seaworld to Universal and what time should we aim to arrive at Universal each morning?

* Our plan is to focus on the 2 Harry Potter areas as we're big fans - does anyone have opinions on the best way to attack the 2 parks?

Thanks so much in advance for helping the Aussies out


----------



## slbgnb

macraven said:


> Came back to add that there are times the EE can change
> 
> I have been at the hotels before and guests are notified the day prior UO will have both parks open for EE
> 
> My guess why they open both parks for EE if they have sell outs in the hotels



Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## macraven

Sinders99 said:


> Hi All
> 
> New to this forum so please forgive me if I'm rehashing questions already asked somewhere in the previous 74 pages
> 
> * Just looking for feedback on what crowd levels we can expect on 6th & 7th September?
> 
> * We're staying offsite at the Hilton Grand Vacations Club Seaworld. Does anyone have advice on the best way to transfer between the Hilton & Universal?
> 
> * How much time should we allow to get from Seaworld to Universal and what time should we aim to arrive at Universal each morning?
> 
> * Our plan is to focus on the 2 Harry Potter areas as we're big fans - does anyone have opinions on the best way to attack the 2 parks?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for helping the Aussies out




_the monday the 5th is Labor Day 
schools are closed for the holiday.

but, this is not the type of holiday that brings the crowds high at UO.
or hasn't been that bad in the past years.

should have fair crowds in the parks for the 6th and 7th.

i'm not sure how far your hotel is to UO.
but have read some older threads that talked about using taxis when your hotel is a few miles out from the parks.
have you checked to see if the hilton grand has shuttle service to UO?
i thought the super shuttle system did transportion from certain hotels to parks.

be at the parks before it opens and wait it out in the line to get into the parks.
less people will be doing that as many wait until later thinking there will be no line to enter the parks.

read some of the other threads about touring potterville 
some have given great info, too much for me to remember it all to post  here.
_


----------



## travelfearlessly

Sinders99 said:


> * Our plan is to focus on the 2 Harry Potter areas as we're big fans - does anyone have opinions on the best way to attack the 2 parks?



Sinders99, I'm a travel blogger and wrote about park-hopping the two HP parks in one day.  It was a LONG day, and pretty much all we did was Harry Potter, but it's doable.  We're going back in January 2017 and I plan to buy 2-day tickets just so we can devote one day to Harry Potter and another day to the rest of the parks.  I would definitely recommend 2 days just so you can do EVERYTHING at the Harry Potter theme parks: the shows, all the food, the interactive wands, etc.  http://www.travelfearlesslyblog.com/kid-friendly-activities/wizarding-world-of-harry-potter-tips/


----------



## Nightshiftplanner

I am looking for some feedback on purchasing the magic wands. I have 3 children and we will be visiting Universal for the first time sandwiched in a Disney trip. We are just going for one day. I was planning on getting all three kids wands, but I'm wondering what have your kids done with the wands once you got home. We will not be going back to Universal in the near future. The wands look like fun but I'm wondering are they all the same or are there different ones? I just don't know if their "souvenir" money would be better spent on something else.


----------



## macraven

Some kids have the image of how their wand performed while at potter places

Maybe they will use their imagination and play pretend spells once back home

That or sword fights which happens when you have boys.  ..... Lol


----------



## Nightshiftplanner

macraven said:


> Some kids have the image of how their wand performed while at potter places
> 
> Maybe they will use their imagination and play pretend spells once back home
> 
> That or sword fights which happens when you have boys.  ..... Lol


Thanks, yes they already do pretend spells without wands and yes, two are boys lol

I think I will get the wands


----------



## macraven

_i have 4 boys.
whatever was in their hands turned into a game of sword fighting.......

had 3 of them within 4.8 years.
_


----------



## tinkerbell1112

Hi all, Leave for FL in 29 days *eek*.  my Disney planning is now complete and we are visiting Universal parks for the first time. So, time to start that planning portion. Our big draw is HP.
A couple questions....I apologize if these have been asked. I could only make it through a certain number of the planning forum pages here.

1) We have 3 day passes because the 3rd day was free.  We weren't planning on 3 days.  However, we leave Disney on a Thursday morning to check into RPR.  We had intended on just relaxing that day, but would it make sense to hit a HP area that evening?  Are lines typically shorter in the evening because people rush to do everything first and then head out to take advantage of the rest of the parks?  Also, I thought this might be the time to go and get my kids' wands.  Gives them that one extra bit of time to use them?  If we did go this evening, suggestions on which park would be "best" at night?

2) my DD9 is under the impression there will be no plush animals in HP world (mostly because she is only on book/movie 3 right now and can't picture what kinds of things other than owls would be available).  Does anyone have anything you could throw at me to expect and to tell her "here's options?"  She gets only so much spending $ on vacation and I can see her spending it all at Disney and then not having anything left at Universal and then realizing there ARE plushes 

Thank you!


----------



## travelfearlessly

tinkerbell1112 said:


> 2) my DD9 is under the impression there will be no plush animals in HP world (mostly because she is only on book/movie 3 right now and can't picture what kinds of things other than owls would be available).  Does anyone have anything you could throw at me to expect and to tell her "here's options?"  She gets only so much spending $ on vacation and I can see her spending it all at Disney and then not having anything left at Universal and then realizing there ARE plushes
> 
> Thank you!



I got my friend's kid a stuffed Fawkes.  I think there's also a Hedwig.  Looking back at my old photos I snapped a picture of some stuffed animals.  I could have sworn there was a Hippogriff which would be good if she's on book 3.  I got my 2 year old the purple Pygmy Puff you see in the photo but your daughter won't know what that is since she's not on that book yet but she can get her Crookshanks or the 3-headed dog


----------



## tinkerbell1112

travelfearlessly said:


> I got my friend's kid a stuffed Fawkes.  I think there's also a Hedwig.  Looking back at my old photos I snapped a picture of some stuffed animals.  I could have sworn there was a Hippogriff which would be good if she's on book 3.  I got my 2 year old the purple Pygmy Puff you see in the photo but your daughter won't know what that is since she's not on that book yet but she can get her Crookshanks or the 3-headed dog


oh she LOVES dogs. (and how can you go wrong with one with 3 heads?! LOL) she'll love seeing this picture. Thank you!


----------



## JustCallMeMommy

tinkerbell1112 said:


> Hi all, Leave for FL in 29 days *eek*.  my Disney planning is now complete and we are visiting Universal parks for the first time. So, time to start that planning portion. Our big draw is HP.
> A couple questions....I apologize if these have been asked. I could only make it through a certain number of the planning forum pages here.
> 
> 1) We have 3 day passes because the 3rd day was free.  We weren't planning on 3 days.  However, we leave Disney on a Thursday morning to check into RPR.  We had intended on just relaxing that day, but would it make sense to hit a HP area that evening?  Are lines typically shorter in the evening because people rush to do everything first and then head out to take advantage of the rest of the parks?  Also, I thought this might be the time to go and get my kids' wands.  Gives them that one extra bit of time to use them?  If we did go this evening, suggestions on which park would be "best" at night?
> 
> 2) my DD9 is under the impression there will be no plush animals in HP world (mostly because she is only on book/movie 3 right now and can't picture what kinds of things other than owls would be available).  Does anyone have anything you could throw at me to expect and to tell her "here's options?"  She gets only so much spending $ on vacation and I can see her spending it all at Disney and then not having anything left at Universal and then realizing there ARE plushes
> 
> Thank you!



1) We would totally do that on arrival night.  The lines are shorter in the evening; we love the HP areas so much that we start there each morning and end there each night. 

2) There is a whole store with plushes -  Magical Menagerie in Diagon Alley.  Plus, DD(13) has purchased several Pigmy Puffs (a regular sized one, a large one, a tiny one, and two for friends) from Weasleys' Wizard Weazes.  There is a little naming ceremony when you purchase one.  The store coming off the Forbidden Journey ride in Hollywood had some fabulous stuffed Dobby's, too - I'd guess that the Orlando store has them as well.


My DD is very conservative with her money at Disney if we go there first because she knows she will want more things at Universal.  She has bought a wand every trip, and we have them displayed at home.  I'm seriously considering asking my dad to make us some kind of display case for Christmas.


----------



## tinkerbell1112

JustCallMeMommy said:


> 1) We would totally do that on arrival night.  The lines are shorter in the evening; we love the HP areas so much that we start there each morning and end there each night.
> 
> 2) There is a whole store with plushes -  Magical Menagerie in Diagon Alley.  Plus, DD(13) has purchased several Pigmy Puffs (a regular sized one, a large one, a tiny one, and two for friends) from Weasleys' Wizard Weazes.  There is a little naming ceremony when you purchase one.  The store coming off the Forbidden Journey ride in Hollywood had some fabulous stuffed Dobby's, too - I'd guess that the Orlando store has them as well.
> 
> 
> My DD is very conservative with her money at Disney if we go there first because she knows she will want more things at Universal.  She has bought a wand every trip, and we have them displayed at home.  I'm seriously considering asking my dad to make us some kind of display case for Christmas.


Thank you!  Good ammo to tell my DH we need to head there that night rather than just sit at the pool. LOL.  Maybe instead we can leave on Friday afternoon and enjoy the pool once we feel we've got the lay of the land and want a break 

I can't remember what a Pigmy Puff is, (been years since I've read/seen them). I'll have to go check it out. thank you!


----------



## LadyP

This is already really helpful. Thanks guys!

Does it make sense to buy the HP Vacation Offers if that is our main draw? Or do you do like a takeout menu, one of this and one of that and customize everything? I hope that makes sense.

We are traveling Oct 22-26 so the week before HHN. I will check the crowd calendars, too.


----------



## java

Here's a ? I bought my DD an AP. The plan is for her to activate it and then go in and buy our tickets with the discount. 
My ? 
We check in at RP on a Sunday, but will be nearby on the Saturday. Will I be able to pick up her AP before we check in on Saturday? And then is there a buy 2 day get 3Rd Free? Because then we could go in on Saturday too?


----------



## asdfghjkl13

Any advice on how to attack Diagon Alley AND Hogsmeade before 4:30pm (this Sunday)?
We're staying in WDW and have dinner at Chef Mickey's at 5:30pm. We've done Hogsmeade before, but not Diagon Alley, but I would really like to do both. Obviously we'll get there when the park opens, I guess we should do Diagon Alley first? Is the line for the Hogwarts Express really long at around noon? welp


----------



## macraven

java said:


> Here's a ? I bought my DD an AP. The plan is for her to activate it and then go in and buy our tickets with the discount.
> My ?
> We check in at RP on a Sunday, but will be nearby on the Saturday. Will I be able to pick up her AP before we check in on Saturday? And then is there a buy 2 day get 3Rd Free? Because then we could go in on Saturday too?


Have your daughter go with you that Saturday to pick up and activate the AP 
she can buy the park tickets at that time the AP is activated 

I'm not current on the ticket sales so check the UO website to see what is listed there

Is she getting the preferred or premier AP?


----------



## java

She is getting the one with no blackouts. Not sure what it is called. Ok looked its preferred.




macraven said:


> Have your daughter go with you that Saturday to pick up and activate the AP
> she can buy the park tickets at that time the AP is activated
> 
> I'm not current on the ticket sales so check the UO website to see what is listed there
> 
> Is she getting the preferred or premier AP?


----------



## macraven

I have the preferred AP and it allows discounts on food and merch in the parks

Some places in city walk also for the AP discount 

The blackout on the power pass has been lifted this summer


----------



## java

macraven said:


> I have the preferred AP and it allows discounts on food and merch in the parks
> 
> Some places in city walk also for the AP discount
> 
> The blackout on the power pass has been lifted this summer


Yes I'm excited for any discount! Is there a website with info on which restaurants offer discounts? Like mythos?


----------



## rosehart23

I am staying at cabana bay and have the 1 hour early pass to Harry Potter. Is there certain days to go to one park versus the other? I'm trying to plan our 2 days and I'm confused.


----------



## macraven

EE could be for either park

Depend on when your stay will be, it may vary 


It is listed on the front page website daily


----------



## mmouse50

Sorry if this has been asked - do you have to have park to park pass to ride the train from the studios to island of adventure or is there a way you can ride round trip without actually getting off at islands of adventure?


----------



## schumigirl

mmouse50 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked - do you have to have park to park pass to ride the train from the studios to island of adventure or is there a way you can ride round trip without actually getting off at islands of adventure?



You need a park to park pass to ride Hogwarts Express. No other way.


----------



## macraven

Yes

The only way to get on HE is if you have a p2p ticket


Tickets are checked before you get in the line for HE

No one is allowed to stay on HE once it stops at the other park


----------



## CleKait

Is there a lot of spinning on the Gringotts ride? I haven't been to Universal is almost 4 years and the last time I went I rode the Forbidden Journey and then got on the Dueling Dragons and that ended my day. I was so sick, it sucked. I'm going on Friday and I'm super nervous I'm going to get sick again. I should be fine on the Forbidden Journey (I will never ride Dueling Dragons again!) My body doesn't handle movement + screens + 3D very well and I've watched a couple of Gringotts video on YouTube but can't decide if I should ride it or not.


----------



## macraven

I like the ride but the quick moving to the next segment of the scenes and quick stops, is not my favorite part of the ride


----------



## andrewilley

Gringotts isn't as bad as Forbidden Journey at throwing you about, but it's not quite Soarin' either....

Andre


----------



## schumigirl

CleKait said:


> Is there a lot of spinning on the Gringotts ride? I haven't been to Universal is almost 4 years and the last time I went I rode the Forbidden Journey and then got on the Dueling Dragons and that ended my day. I was so sick, it sucked. I'm going on Friday and I'm super nervous I'm going to get sick again. I should be fine on the Forbidden Journey (I will never ride Dueling Dragons again!) My body doesn't handle movement + screens + 3D very well and I've watched a couple of Gringotts video on YouTube but can't decide if I should ride it or not.



It`s a lot easier than FJ........nothing even remotely close to Duelling Dragons............I don't find it rough at all........

It doesn't really spin, it does swoosh you from side to side a little, but its gentler than Spiderman if you have ever ridden that one.

I wouldn't miss it, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## CleKait

Thank you for all of the replies! I ended up riding Gringotts four times during my trip. It was freaking amazing! (really, everything in Diagon Alley is amazing!)

Also, do you think it would be wiser to go again on the Monday before Thanksgiving or a friday in February (but not on president's day weekend)?


----------



## schumigirl

CleKait said:


> Thank you for all of the replies! I ended up riding Gringotts four times during my trip. It was freaking amazing! (really, everything in Diagon Alley is amazing!)
> 
> Also, do you think it would be wiser to go again on the Monday before Thanksgiving or a friday in February (but not on president's day weekend)?



So glad to hear you loved it!!! DA is so amazing..........

Thank you for coming back to tell us how it went........it's lovely when folks do that! 

Someone will answer your question, I have no clue about those dates.........


----------



## sunsetbeachgal

Does the Universal Express pass work for any of the Harry Potter rides?  Trying to decide if we need to stay in a hotel that offers this!


----------



## macraven

It works for Pflyers at ioa 
And dragon challenge


----------



## Joeandthekids

it seems like by the time you figure in the cost of the express pass your only paying less than $100 per night for the room. Can't beat that deal.


----------



## Joeandthekids

travelfearlessly said:


> Sinders99, I'm a travel blogger and wrote about park-hopping the two HP parks in one day.  It was a LONG day, and pretty much all we did was Harry Potter, but it's doable.  We're going back in January 2017 and I plan to buy 2-day tickets just so we can devote one day to Harry Potter and another day to the rest of the parks.  I would definitely recommend 2 days just so you can do EVERYTHING at the Harry Potter theme parks: the shows, all the food, the interactive wands, etc.  http://www.travelfearlesslyblog.com/kid-friendly-activities/wizarding-world-of-harry-potter-tips/



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Joeandthekids

macraven said:


> _i have 4 boys.
> whatever was in their hands turned into a game of sword fighting.......
> 
> had 3 of them within 4.8 years._



Does anyone know how much the wands cost?


----------



## macraven

_i can't remember but think they are at least $45?

the one i bought for my DIL was at $90_
_good thing i like her....._


_if you do a search on the UO site, it should show prices and wand styles._
_prices vary based on the wand type_


----------



## Joeandthekids

macraven said:


> _i can't remember but think they are at least $45?
> 
> the one i bought for my DIL was at $90_
> _good thing i like her....._
> 
> 
> _if you do a search on the UO site, it should show prices and wand styles._
> _prices vary based on the wand type_



Thank you I will try that


----------



## damo

https://www.universalorlando.com/Merchandise/Shop/Collectibles.html


----------



## Joeandthekids

damo said:


> https://www.universalorlando.com/Merchandise/Shop/Collectibles.html



Thank you everyone for the info the kids, well all of us are getting excited about going. Not looking forward to the wait time thou.


----------



## berlykim22

Question, I am having trouble finding youth size Harry Potter T-shirts for my boys 8 and 11 before our trip, any suggestion for online or in person stores that sell Harry Potter Items (tried amazon, target and kohls already) and do they sell Harry Potter merchandise in Universal Hotels? this will be our back up!


----------



## damo

berlykim22 said:


> Question, I am having trouble finding youth size Harry Potter T-shirts for my boys 8 and 11 before our trip, any suggestion for online or in person stores that sell Harry Potter Items (tried amazon, target and kohls already) and do they sell Harry Potter merchandise in Universal Hotels? this will be our back up!



Have you tried Hot Topic?


----------



## Karel

berlykim22 said:


> Question, I am having trouble finding youth size Harry Potter T-shirts for my boys 8 and 11 before our trip, any suggestion for online or in person stores that sell Harry Potter Items (tried amazon, target and kohls already) and do they sell Harry Potter merchandise in Universal Hotels? this will be our back up!





Try Woot. com   Go to shirt tab and search for Harry Potter


----------



## DisneyRobin

I'm taking my kids (10, 12 and 15) to visit the Harry Potter theme parks on Dec 26 and 27th - crowded time!  We are staying at Hard Rock so we have early entrance but I don't think they have the express lines. 

When we get there 1st thing in the morning, what should we do?  Is there a game plan that most people follow to avoid lines as much as possible as see all of the highlights?  Where do we start and what order should we do things in?

I know how to do this at the Disney Parks but we never go to Universal so I feel lost!  Any help is appreciated! 

Thank you!


----------



## macraven

Be in the EE line a good 20+ minutes before that opening time


----------



## PSULion

berlykim22 said:


> Question, I am having trouble finding youth size Harry Potter T-shirts for my boys 8 and 11 before our trip, any suggestion for online or in person stores that sell Harry Potter Items (tried amazon, target and kohls already) and do they sell Harry Potter merchandise in Universal Hotels? this will be our back up!




I had them same problem - found some reasonably priced ones on Etsy.


----------



## DisneyRobin

macraven said:


> Be in the EE line a good 20+ minutes before that opening time



Thank you!

Which ride should we head to 1st?


----------



## NinaeDocinho

Don Pacho said:


> People have asked for the minimum height to ride _Forbidden Journey_
> 
> 48"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hi!! So, my trip is on the april and I'm afraid with the idea that I could have a pretty bad motion sickness after a ride on Forbidden Journey. I'm fine with roller coasters and the Evolution ride, but I read that a lot of people has motion sickness after ride on it. I don't know if I should go on Forbidden Journey or not, I'm so afraid to have motion sickness, I'm terrified about throw up since I was a kid. Do you think that a medicine to prevent motion sickness really works? Or you think I should give up because there's a big probability that I'm gonna get sick? Please, be honest, thank you!!


----------



## buzznina

DisneyRobin said:


> I'm taking my kids (10, 12 and 15) to visit the Harry Potter theme parks on Dec 26 and 27th - crowded time!  We are staying at Hard Rock so we have early entrance but I don't think they have the express lines.
> 
> When we get there 1st thing in the morning, what should we do?  Is there a game plan that most people follow to avoid lines as much as possible as see all of the highlights?  Where do we start and what order should we do things in?
> 
> I know how to do this at the Disney Parks but we never go to Universal so I feel lost!  Any help is appreciated!
> 
> Thank you!


Hard Rock is definitely one of the hotels that you get the Universal Express pass free for staying at.


----------



## gretchenfox

How strict are height requirements at Universal Studios usually? I read that the height requirement on Harry Potter and the Escape from Gringotts is 42", but if my niece is 41" will they not let her ride? I know they have a good trade-off program where one adult can stay with the child and then ride with the group again but I think she'd really enjoy the ride, too!


----------



## schumigirl

gretchenfox said:


> How strict are height requirements at Universal Studios usually? I read that the height requirement on Harry Potter and the Escape from Gringotts is 42", but if my niece is 41" will they not let her ride? I know they have a good trade-off program where one adult can stay with the child and then ride with the group again but I think she'd really enjoy the ride, too!



They are strict. 

We have seen many people try and argue with the TM why their child should still be able to ride despite not making the height requirement.

If they think she looks near or under the height requirement they'll usually measure kids.


----------



## andrewilley

gretchenfox said:


> I read that the height requirement on Harry Potter and the Escape from Gringotts is 42", but if my niece is 41" will they not let her ride?



No, sorry - not even 41.5" I'm afraid. The limit is exactly 42", not 'somewhere near 42" depending on how we feel on the day'. And if they think you are using especially raised shoes in order to get around the safety rules, they are entitled to ask for her to be measured barefoot. Just keep your fingers crossed that she has a growing spurt, and at least don't wear very flat shoes.

Andre


----------



## macraven

The ride restraints will not work as designed if a person does not meet the height requirements 

It is all about safety


----------



## carolrie

I will be taking my girls for two days on 1/14-1/15.  I am thinking I should stay on site for two reasons. #1 early entry into the parks and #2 There may be an express pass with my hotel.  Is #2 right or do I need to buy an express pass?  If so is it worth it for both HP experiences?  We really aren't interested in seeing anything else in the parks as we are all huge HP fans and this will be a short trip.  Also, can I make reservations ahead of time at any of the restaurants and if so which ones are the best?  Thank you all so much for your help!


----------



## casnider

carolrie said:


> I will be taking my girls for two days on 1/14-1/15.  I am thinking I should stay on site for two reasons. #1 early entry into the parks and #2 There may be an express pass with my hotel.  Is #2 right or do I need to buy an express pass?  If so is it worth it for both HP experiences?  We really aren't interested in seeing anything else in the parks as we are all huge HP fans and this will be a short trip.  Also, can I make reservations ahead of time at any of the restaurants and if so which ones are the best?  Thank you all so much for your help!


If you stay at Royal Pacific, Hard Rock, or Portofino Bay then you get the unlimited express pass included. And I won't worry about reservations for restaurants at universal. You should have no trouble eating anywhere.


----------



## macraven

If you are there during Presidents' Day, expect more in the parks 

Some business and schools view it as a holiday from work

Ep would be benificial for shorter line waits since your trip will be short


----------



## carolrie

Thank you for the help!  That is great information.  When I went on the Universal site to check early entry dates it isn't showing any for  1/15 for either park.  Is it just too far out or are the calendars accurate?


----------



## pcstang

carolrie said:


> Thank you for the help!  That is great information.  When I went on the Universal site to check early entry dates it isn't showing any for  1/15 for either park.  Is it just too far out or are the calendars accurate?


Yes, it's too far out


----------



## Kirbie

Hello!

I am planning for my upcoming trip 12/4-12/8. We are staying onsite and have the one hour early entry. I went the same week last year and the early entry was for IoA. When I go to the UO website it currently shows UO as having the 8:00 early entry for our park days. Can anyone confirm this? We're trying to make plans and want to make the most of every hour, so going to the correct park for early admission will make a difference!

Thanks!


----------



## Kirbie

Another planning question - does either park have schedules for the performances in either WWoHP? I can't find anything on the website and I can't remember seeing any listed times last year. We are mostly interested in the Tale of the Three Brothers performance, but wouldn't mind the rest. Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Kirbie said:


> Another planning question - does either park have schedules for the performances in either WWoHP? I can't find anything on the website and I can't remember seeing any listed times last year. We are mostly interested in the Tale of the Three Brothers performance, but wouldn't mind the rest. Thanks!


Listing times will be on the park guide maps
That is what I used last month to catch the show times at potter

Times can vary and listings are updated regularly in the guide maps you can pick up in the park

They are at the entrance once you enter and in the shops


----------



## CaleCakes

We are going just for the day on 12/10 to finish up a week in Orlando. We mostly want to see the Harry Potter stuff and don't care much about riding coasters. We will be taking our son who is 17 months. Is it doable to get the park to park pass and see most of not all of the Harry Potter stuff? As far as non coaster rides, would the baby be allowed on anything? The train ride maybe? Where should we start when we get to the park? We will be staying at a Disney resort but we will have our own transportation to Universal and plan on being their early in the morning.


----------



## macraven

Use the child swap set up so both of you can take turns on the rides


Www.universalorlando.com has sections of touring the parks with small children

It can help guide you for sections of the park your little will be able to do and enjoy


----------



## casnider

CaleCakes said:


> We are going just for the day on 12/10 to finish up a week in Orlando. We mostly want to see the Harry Potter stuff and don't care much about riding coasters. We will be taking our son who is 17 months. Is it doable to get the park to park pass and see most of not all of the Harry Potter stuff? As far as non coaster rides, would the baby be allowed on anything? The train ride maybe? Where should we start when we get to the park? We will be staying at a Disney resort but we will have our own transportation to Universal and plan on being their early in the morning.


Since all the Harry Potter stuff is in the back of both parks then just head straight there.  If you are getting the park to park, which I recommend so you can ride the train both ways, then just start with either.  The baby will be just fine on the train but the other rides will be a child swap like the other poster said.  I love just being there and enveloped in all that is the Wizarding World.  Have a great time and drink a frozen butterbeer for me!


----------



## CaleCakes

macraven said:


> Use the child swap set up so both of you can take turns on the rides
> 
> 
> Www.universalorlando.com has sections of touring the parks with small children
> 
> It can help guide you for sections of the park your little will be able to do and enjoy





casnider said:


> Since all the Harry Potter stuff is in the back of both parks then just head straight there.  If you are getting the park to park, which I recommend so you can ride the train both ways, then just start with either.  The baby will be just fine on the train but the other rides will be a child swap like the other poster said.  I love just being there and enveloped in all that is the Wizarding World.  Have a great time and drink a frozen butterbeer for me!



Thank you both very much. I will check out the desktop site I couldn't navigate very well on the mobile site.


----------



## macraven

_since your child is under two, you do not need to buy a park ticket for him_


----------



## Duffy Lover

NinaeDocinho said:


> Hi!! So, my trip is on the april and I'm afraid with the idea that I could have a pretty bad motion sickness after a ride on Forbidden Journey. I'm fine with roller coasters and the Evolution ride, but I read that a lot of people has motion sickness after ride on it. I don't know if I should go on Forbidden Journey or not, I'm so afraid to have motion sickness, I'm terrified about throw up since I was a kid. Do you think that a medicine to prevent motion sickness really works? Or you think I should give up because there's a big probability that I'm gonna get sick? Please, be honest, thank you!!



Hi!  I went on the FJ back in 2010 without any Dramamine and I was sick, sick, sick the rest of the day. Not vomiting, but I felt like I could at any moment. Fast forward to 2015 and since then I've discovered the joys of Dramamine. Once again I braved FJ, with medicine administered well in advance, and voila - no motion sickness! It was great. From my experience, medicine like Dramamine does the trick! Good Luck!


----------



## kittylady1972

Early entry rules question:

So we are staying on-site at RPR for one night.  We get early entry to a park today.  However while 4 of us will have regular tickets, on of us has a Power Pass subject to blackouts from early entry.  Can that person still get in the parks early because they are staying onsite?  It isn't a total park day blackout...just early entry.

Thanks!


----------



## pcstang

kittylady1972 said:


> Early entry rules question:
> 
> So we are staying on-site at RPR for one night.  We get early entry to a park today.  However while 4 of us will have regular tickets, on of us has a Power Pass subject to blackouts from early entry.  Can that person still get in the parks early because they are staying onsite?  It isn't a total park day blackout...just early entry.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not real familiar with the new passes and rules but...EE will be permitted with the room key.


----------



## ELSA711

Do you see the crazy wait times at Universal that you do at WDW?

I can't seem to find a list of rides that the express pass is good for, it's very expensive and I'm guessing we all need to purchase it for our ticket.


----------



## schumigirl

You can't use EP on Forbidden Journey, Gringotts, Hogwarts Express, Olivanders, Kang and Kodo's and Pteranodon Flyers. 

Everything else you can use EP........


----------



## Nightshiftplanner

ELSA711 said:


> Do you see the crazy wait times at Universal that you do at WDW?
> 
> I can't seem to find a list of rides that the express pass is good for, it's very expensive and I'm guessing we all need to purchase it for our ticket.


We were just there on Wednesday and every ride was 10 min or less, we rode HP rides 4-5 times each so I think a lot depends on when you go.


----------



## nighttowll

CaleCakes said:


> We are going just for the day on 12/10 to finish up a week in Orlando. We mostly want to see the Harry Potter stuff and don't care much about riding coasters. We will be taking our son who is 17 months. Is it doable to get the park to park pass and see most of not all of the Harry Potter stuff? As far as non coaster rides, would the baby be allowed on anything? The train ride maybe? Where should we start when we get to the park? We will be staying at a Disney resort but we will have our own transportation to Universal and plan on being their early in the morning.




Yes, you can see all of both HP sections in one day, even if it is busy. The baby will be allowed on the train, in the Ollivander wand shop for the wand choosing ceremony, can watch any stage shows, can go to any meet-n-greets, and can go through the tour only portion of FJ. For everything else, you will need to either use single rider line or child swap. 

I'd start in US and head all the way back to Diagon Alley first. Ride Gringotts either single rider (since you will have to ride alone anyway) or use child swap if you can get there early enough that the standby line isn't crazy.

Some other things you may want to do in DA is to go in the robe shop and try on outfits for fun picture ops, check out Knocturn Alley, visit the sweet shop, visit the animal shop, and get a wand so you can do spells. Also, be careful of the dragon who shoots real fire; don't want to scare the little one.

Then, I'd take the train over to IOA and do Hogsmeade. You can all do the tour only option of the castle as a family without even needing a locker or anything. Then you can do single rider or child swap for the FJ ride depending on crowd. You can send mail by owl post if you bring a letter and stamp at the owlery. You can then have lunch in the 3 Broomsticks. 

There are also stage shows in both parks you may want to see.


If you have time left over, I'd check out the play areas in both parks for toddlers. They are really cute and very nice. One of them has a neat ball pit.





ELSA711 said:


> Do you see the crazy wait times at Universal that you do at WDW?
> 
> I can't seem to find a list of rides that the express pass is good for, it's very expensive and I'm guessing we all need to purchase it for our ticket.



Yes and no. You do see long wait times when the crowds are at their worst. These can range from 30minutes to 2 hrs or more depending on the popularity of the ride. Most popular rides fall in the 1.5 hr to 2 hr range. Gringotts can be higher. You don't see the ridiculous 3, 4, 5, 6 hr waits Disney can have, like when people were camping out at Disney to meet Anna and Elsa or when Seven Drawrfs first opened. Also, mornings seem much better at Universal than at Disney. Crowds feel much lighter for popular rides. I've been able to ride a number of popular rides with no to minimal waits early morning at universal even during the busiest times when these same rides had long lines by lunch. At Disney, those long lines seem to build much faster within a few minutes of park opening.

If you are interested do a google search for universal crowd calendar. There's a really good free one out there that gives you estimated wait times per ride for any day of the year. It rates every day by one of 4 crowd levels, and then links to a chart that lists each attraction with the wait time listed for each crowd level. They won't let me post the link here, sorry. It isn't put out by UT or TP. I'm not sure how theirs compare.


----------



## disneyholic family

planning our august 2017 family trip to WDW ...
since 2 of our group of 8 are HP fans, we're planning on taking one day out of our disney trip to visit both sides of HP world.

as i said, we're a group of 8 (grandma,grandpa, DS, DDIL, 3 year old, 2 year old, DD, DSIL)..
DD and DSIL aren't interested in HP at all, so they're planning on spending the day at volcano bay (assuming it's open in august 2017)

for the 6 of us (including those two toddlers), i'm taking a room at RPR just so that we'll have early entry and FOTL...
we won't actually sleep there - i'll go by myself the evening before to check in, get the tickets etc and then head back to disney for the night
early in the morning, we'll pile into the mini-van and drive over to universal

i only just found out from this thread that they alternate which HP has early entry - so now i have to find out if i picked the wrong night..
*is there a way to find out which day will have early entry in US?  (for gringotts)..*

i figure we'll do diagon alley first, then hop on the train, then do FJ (which DS and DDIL did 5 years ago).....
i can't do FJ....not sure if i can do gringotts or not (i have terrible motion sickness)..

in any case, i don't think the two toddlers can do much of anything in either of the parks..

so once we finish with harry, we'll probably just leave and head over to volcano bay (assuming it's open)..

hmmm....now that i think about it...
maybe the better plan is to let DS and DDIL go into US/IOA on their own...
that way i don't have to pay for tickets for DH and myself...
and we'll take the kidlets to volcano bay together with DD and DSIL...

yes, that makes a lot more sense....the only thing that the kidlets can ride is the train...and they'll have plenty of train at WDW...
so no need to spend all that money on more tickets...

right...makes sense..

so now i just have to figure out when the US side has the early opening...


----------



## macraven

I was not aware you could check in the day before your reservation at the hotel

Those on your ressie would need to create the ep photo card once they have the hotel room key card

peeps usually do their ep card once they get the room key
Kiosk is in the hotel lobby for that

Wait.... Reread your post and your plans changed


----------



## disneyholic family

macraven said:


> I was not aware you could check in the day before your reservation at the hotel
> 
> Those on your ressie would need to create the ep photo card once they have the hotel room key card
> 
> peeps usually do their ep card once they get the room key
> Kiosk is in the hotel lobby for that
> 
> Wait.... Reread your post and your plans changed



it's not the day before my reservation, it's the day of my reservation...
i'll check in, but we won't sleep there....
there is no requirement to actually sleep in a room, just pay for it..
and in the morning, we'll drive from WDW to universal, go to HP.....and then at about 11, i'll check us out of the room...
it's just getting the room to get early entry....
sounds expensive i suppose, but we'll be there the first week of august, when there will be crowds..
we did the same thing the last time we 'did' universal...
only that time we slept there...
this time we won't..

so i see from your post that there's now a photo card....
that's new...they didn't have that when we were there last..

so i guess we'll have to get there early enough to get those cards..

interesting..

i'll have to think this through a bit more..

so maybe i'll take DS and DDIL with me at night to check in and get those photo cards (letting the rest of the group babysit for the kidlets)..


----------



## macraven

I read of many doing a throw away room

Nothing wrong with that as many times it comes out cheaper in the long run


----------



## disneyholic family

could someone explain what these photocards are?


----------



## disneyholic family

macraven said:


> I read of many doing a throw away room
> 
> Nothing wrong with that as many times it comes out cheaper in the long run



is it true that early entry is only with a room?  there's no way to pay extra for it.  correct?


----------



## schumigirl

You have your picture taken to create your EP when you check in......

Yes, you have to book a room for Early Entry......not something you can purchase separately.


----------



## disneyholic family

schumigirl said:


> You have your picture taken to create your EP when you check in......
> 
> Yes, you have to book a room for Early Entry......not something you can purchase separately.




thanks! 
so EP is express pass - what they used to call FOTL? (i think they used to call it that - i'm pretty much clueless when it comes to universal)

can EP be used on any of the HP rides; or only on everything else?

is there a website where they give the dates that each park will be open for early entry?


----------



## georgina

disneyholic family said:


> thanks!
> so EP is express pass - what they used to call FOTL? (i think they used to call it that - i'm pretty much clueless when it comes to universal)
> 
> can EP be used on any of the HP rides; or only on everything else?
> 
> is there a website where they give the dates that each park will be open for early entry?



Here is the early entry calendar. The dates for August may not be out until May or June. (As of now they are only available through January)
https://www.universalorlando.com/Resort-Information/Early-Park-Admission.aspx

If you are truly only doing HP, then express pass will not do anything for you. Might as well book a cheaper room at Cabana Bay or Sapphire Falls for the early entry. You only need to show your room key card for early entry.


----------



## disneyholic family

georgina said:


> Here is the early entry calendar. The dates for August may not be out until May or June. (As of now they are only available through January)
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Resort-Information/Early-Park-Admission.aspx
> 
> If you are truly only doing HP, then express pass will not do anything for you. Might as well book a cheaper room at Cabana Bay or Sapphire Falls for the early entry. You only need to show your room key card for early entry.




i thought that cabana bay and sapphire falls don't get early entry

i have to go check that again


----------



## georgina

disneyholic family said:


> i thought that cabana bay and sapphire falls don't get early entry
> 
> i have to go check that again



They get EE but not express pass.  I should modify my previous comment - EP will be good for Dragon Challenge and Flight of the Hippogriff at Hogsmeade, just not Gringotts or Forbidden Journey or the train between the 2.  Last few times I went the lines for Dragon Challenge were not very long and we didn't ride the Hippogriff.


----------



## disneyholic family

georgina said:


> They get EE but not express pass.  I should modify my previous comment - EP will be good for Dragon Challenge and Flight of the Hippogriff at Hogsmeade, just not Gringotts or Forbidden Journey or the train between the 2.  Last few times I went the lines for Dragon Challenge were not very long and we didn't ride the Hippogriff.



thanks!


----------



## CaleCakes

nighttowll said:


> Yes, you can see all of both HP sections in one day, even if it is busy. The baby will be allowed on the train, in the Ollivander wand shop for the wand choosing ceremony, can watch any stage shows, can go to any meet-n-greets, and can go through the tour only portion of FJ. For everything else, you will need to either use single rider line or child swap.
> 
> I'd start in US and head all the way back to Diagon Alley first. Ride Gringotts either single rider (since you will have to ride alone anyway) or use child swap if you can get there early enough that the standby line isn't crazy.
> 
> Some other things you may want to do in DA is to go in the robe shop and try on outfits for fun picture ops, check out Knocturn Alley, visit the sweet shop, visit the animal shop, and get a wand so you can do spells. Also, be careful of the dragon who shoots real fire; don't want to scare the little one.
> 
> Then, I'd take the train over to IOA and do Hogsmeade. You can all do the tour only option of the castle as a family without even needing a locker or anything. Then you can do single rider or child swap for the FJ ride depending on crowd. You can send mail by owl post if you bring a letter and stamp at the owlery. You can then have lunch in the 3 Broomsticks.
> 
> There are also stage shows in both parks you may want to see.
> 
> 
> If you have time left over, I'd check out the play areas in both parks for toddlers. They are really cute and very nice. One of them has a neat ball pit.



Wish I had seen this before we went on Saturday. We got the the park around 10am and started with the Dr Seuss stuff  (which the one fish two fish ride was lame because the baby couldn't sit on our lap to reach the lever they made him sit on the seat) then went to Hogsmeade. We walked around and my husband got a butterbeer (let's be honest, it's cream soda with marshmallow foam) and we went into the candy shop for 30 seconds.  FJ was down for maintenance so we were able to walk through and take lots of pictures. We saw the wand cart but didn't go into Ollivander. Then we took the train to London and besides the triple decker bus we didn't explore anything else. I thought the train ride was lame. I definately should have researched this more before we went because even though it was fun to see we sort of wasted $300 by not seeing enough. We ate lunch at Toothsomes. The milkshake was awesome but the food was tasteless.


----------



## eventamy

So, to clarify... we are doing our first Universal trip in February.  We were just given the trip for Christmas.  I am used to planning for Disney but have not been since my kids were really little and now 13 & 9 and we are (me) huge Harry Potter fans.  We are staying at Cabana Bay to access early entry.  I have looked at the early entry calendar for February and am confused... are the dates just not out yet or I is there no early entry?  When would early entry be?  8:00 I assume but that is why I am asking.  
Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Yes
EE is one hour prior to officiall park opening (9:00)

Not sure yet which park will be EE

Watch the website for that info


----------



## Buzz415

We are going to Universal in April.  I've been reading about the Forbidden Journey ride - I know I will have to do the Castle Only portion due to motion sickness.  My confusion is if I do that, can I take my bags through or do I still have to check them in the locker?  Thanks.


----------



## sandam1

Buzz415 said:


> We are going to Universal in April.  I've been reading about the Forbidden Journey ride - I know I will have to do the Castle Only portion due to motion sickness.  My confusion is if I do that, can I take my bags through or do I still have to check them in the locker?  Thanks.



You can take them with you. I've been both with a non-rider and the non-rider myself and it's never been a problem to skip the lockers. You will probably have to explain that you are a non-rider to a few friendly Universal team members along the way.


----------



## Buzz415

sandam1 said:


> You can take them with you. I've been both with a non-rider and the non-rider myself and it's never been a problem to skip the lockers. You will probably have to explain that you are a non-rider to a few friendly Universal team members along the way.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## pluto377

I apologize if this has been discussed.  I went back a few pages, but can't get through them all.  What is the intensity of Gringott's like? Can you compare it to a Disney ride?  More like Space Mountain or Everest or RnR?  I'm going with my mom in Feb and we went a few years ago and she rode FJ and got really sick.  Not sure if I should take her on Gringott's?  We'll be with my 5yo also and not sure if it's too much for him?


----------



## sherlockmiles

If she had problems with FJ then I would not recommend gringotts.


----------



## andrewilley

I would say FJ is more disorienting than Gringotts. FJ throws you around more, lies you on your back, etc. Gringotts is a bit more like Spiderman crossed with some roller-coaster style elements (which are not too intense, certainly not Everest level).

Andre


----------



## nighttowll

FJ is more nauseating I think with the back and forth movements, but overall pretty smooth. Gringotts is more bumpy jerky shaky. Personally, I can ride FJ with motion sickness drugs in me, without them FJ makes me very nauseated. Gringotts is iffy depending on where I'm seated. It's never made me feel motion sick, but it can give me a headache at times. I really don't care for it, as it is mildly uncomfortable for me to ride at best and headache inducing at worst.

As far as Disney, Everest seems much smoother to me and RNR seems much more intense. I really can't think of any Disney rides it is similar to, maybe Dinosaur.


----------



## schumigirl

Gringotts is a much easier ride than FJ. 

We haven't seen many folks mention any motion sickness from it at all since it opened. Unlike FJ. 

We've seen little kids on it and much older people on it too........it kinda swooshes you around, certainly doesn't throw you around the way FJ does. 

Nowhere near the intensity of the Disney rides you mentioned.


----------



## Mjkre

I get severe motion sickness.  I was miserable for an hour after FJ, even though I closed my eyes after about 20 seconds.  I had no problem on Gringots!  I have now ridden it multiple times.  I do however, now always take Bonine before I leave for the parks--just in case.  I truly believe Gringotts is one of, if not the, best ride I have ever been on. Great fun.  There is no Disney Comparison.  It is not a roller coaster, but it's no Peter Pan either!


----------



## mdsouth

Mjkre said:


> I get severe motion sickness.  I was miserable for an hour after FJ, even though I closed my eyes after about 20 seconds.  I had no problem on Gringots!  I have now ridden it multiple times.  I do however, now always take Bonine before I leave for the parks--just in case.  I truly believe Gringotts is one of, if not the, best ride I have ever been on. Great fun.  There is no Disney Comparison.  It is not a roller coaster, but it's no Peter Pan either!



Thanks for your input.  I get severe motion sickness too and I am trying to plan a trip to see and experience all the Potter stuff with my kids.  My DD and I are huge Potter fans so I want to try as much as I can.  Did you get sick with FJ even while taking the Bonine?


----------



## Mjkre

I haven't been brave enough try it.  When I got so sick, I was not taking Bonine but I did have a transdermal motion sickness patch on.  It did nothing to help me on FJ but it helped on everything else.   I don't like those because I cannot read with the patch on.  For some reason, that medication messes with my vision which for me stinks because I love to read. My kids who don't usually get motion sickness were effected as well.  My one die hard HP fan won't let that stop her and can handle it.  So she repeatedly goes through the single rider line while we do the castle tour or watch a show on the stage outside the castle.


----------



## kim31kim

We are going to the parks next week primarily for the Harry Potter stuff.   I have major problems with motion sickness but my love for HP has won out and I've promised myself I'm going to ride all the hp rides at least once. 

I've had good experiences (cruise with rough waters) in the past if I start taking meclizine a few days before the trip.  Hoping that will help me here too.  I've had friends that don't get sick ever say that FJ is really nausea inducing.   Eek!  They suggested I try it at the end of the night rather than first thing but I don't think I can wait that long.


----------



## macraven

When I do FJ, I have to look down at my feet when I start to get the queasy feeling 
I have no issues once the ride goes inside the castle 

It's the first minute or until the game portion of the ride that hits me being queasy


----------



## kim31kim

macraven said:


> When I do FJ, I have to look down at my feet when I start to get the queasy feeling
> I have no issues once the ride goes inside the castle
> 
> It's the first minute or until the game portion of the ride that hits me being queasy


That's a good idea about looking down at your feet.  I'll try to remember that if I start feeling green.


----------



## ELSA711

We are very excited to see the HP areas of Universal, my question is can you spend a good portion of the day in the area for ambience or is it ride or die type of thinking?


----------



## schumigirl

ELSA711 said:


> We are very excited to see the HP areas of Universal, my question is can you spend a good portion of the day in the area for ambience or is it ride or die type of thinking?



You absolutely can. 

The rides are fabulous of course, but the Potter areas are truly spectacular. 

Diagon Alley has so many little areas to explore including a few little  stores. Knockturn Alley is unmissable........have a look at the map of the areas to familiarise yourself.........but, you could easily pass hours just absorbing the atmosphere.

Hogsmeade is smaller, but it has the castle which is amazing. Both areas are truly impressive at night. 

And I'm not a huge Potter fan.......lol.......but it is amazing.


----------



## DisneyFaeriePrincess

ELSA711 said:


> We are very excited to see the HP areas of Universal, my question is can you spend a good portion of the day in the area for ambience or is it ride or die type of thinking?


We did!!  My husband and I spent the entire day in the HP areas.  We had a great time, definitely worth the money in our opinion!


----------



## kim31kim

DisneyFaeriePrincess said:


> We did!!  My husband and I spent the entire day in the HP areas.  We had a great time, definitely worth the money in our opinion!


This is what we plan to do too. Our trip is primarily for the wizarding world stuff.  We may only check out a few other things.


----------



## macraven

Chump said:


> Is it worth it though? I mean, it seems rather clichè and corporatized.


_How many times have you been to UO and checked out the potter sections?_

_At age 16, I would think most teens would enjoy potter_

_Cliche???_


----------



## macraven

_Hope you and your family have a great vacation!_


----------



## nighttowll

ELSA711 said:


> We are very excited to see the HP areas of Universal, my question is can you spend a good portion of the day in the area for ambience or is it ride or die type of thinking?



We usually do single rider line and spend maybe an hour total riding FJ, Flight of the Hippogriff, and Gringotts. Then we spend like 6 more hours wandering around doing none ride type things. So yes, you can spend a day just enjoying the ambience. 

There are shows to see, spells to perform, restaurants to eat in, window shopping, character meet and greets, the castle tour, the goblin money exchange, and you can even send mail by owl post which will be postmarked as from Hogsmeade (remember to bring a letter and a real stamp. The prices to buy them are ridiculous). 

On top of all that there are hundreds of little details hidden throughout the area for a HP fan to find. Stop and watch the windows, stop and listen at doors (knock on doors, turn knobs ), look up in the rafters and at the ceilings, listen in the bathroom, find Kreacher, call the ministry, there is a whole world to explore. Something new I discovered last trip was watching the circus mice perform in the ceiling lamps in the Magical Menagerie. I guess I had just never looked up before. We love just wandering around reading signs taking in all the little details. I discover something new each trip.


----------



## kim31kim

nighttowll said:


> We usually do single rider line and spend maybe an hour total riding FJ, Flight of the Hippogriff, and Gringotts. Then we spend like 6 more hours wandering around doing none ride type things. So yes, you can spend a day just enjoying the ambience.
> 
> There are shows to see, spells to perform, restaurants to eat in, window shopping, character meet and greets, the castle tour, the goblin money exchange, and you can even send mail by owl post which will be postmarked as from Hogsmeade (remember to bring a letter and a real stamp. The prices to buy them are ridiculous).
> 
> On top of all that there are hundreds of little details hidden throughout the area for a HP fan to find. Stop and watch the windows, stop and listen at doors (knock on doors, turn knobs ), look up in the rafters and at the ceilings, listen in the bathroom, find Kreacher, call the ministry, there is a whole world to explore. Something new I discovered last trip was watching the circus mice perform in the ceiling lamps in the Magical Menagerie. I guess I had just never looked up before. We love just wandering around reading signs taking in all the little details. I discover something new each trip.





nighttowll said:


> We usually do single rider line and spend maybe an hour total riding FJ, Flight of the Hippogriff, and Gringotts. Then we spend like 6 more hours wandering around doing none ride type things. So yes, you can spend a day just enjoying the ambience.
> 
> There are shows to see, spells to perform, restaurants to eat in, window shopping, character meet and greets, the castle tour, the goblin money exchange, and you can even send mail by owl post which will be postmarked as from Hogsmeade (remember to bring a letter and a real stamp. The prices to buy them are ridiculous).
> 
> On top of all that there are hundreds of little details hidden throughout the area for a HP fan to find. Stop and watch the windows, stop and listen at doors (knock on doors, turn knobs ), look up in the rafters and at the ceilings, listen in the bathroom, find Kreacher, call the ministry, there is a whole world to explore. Something new I discovered last trip was watching the circus mice perform in the ceiling lamps in the Magical Menagerie. I guess I had just never looked up before. We love just wandering around reading signs taking in all the little details. I discover something new each trip.


 We are going for our first trip next week and this is exactly how I want to spend one of my days there!   I hope the crowds aren't too bad and I can take my time in the shops etc.


----------



## psac

I'm getting the sense the answer to this is yes, but for both FJ and Gringotts, is it an easy combo for a single rider and a walk-through only?  My wife won't ride either ride, but would definitely love the walk-through. I'd like to ride if I can, but walking through with her most of the way would be even better. 

Any problem with the above for the special seats? I'll do the test outside, but when we were there 6 or 7 years ago, I needed the special seats on Dueling Dragons (back then.)


----------



## kim31kim

psac said:


> I'm getting the sense the answer to this is yes, but for both FJ and Gringotts, is it an easy combo for a single rider and a walk-through only?  My wife won't ride either ride, but would definitely love the walk-through. I'd like to ride if I can, but walking through with her most of the way would be even better.
> 
> Any problem with the above for the special seats? I'll do the test outside, but when we were there 6 or 7 years ago, I needed the special seats on Dueling Dragons (back then.)


  I've read that you can always go through the line then not ride if you don't want to so your wife shouldn't have any problems.

About the seats... I think I heard Forbidden Journey can be a tight fit for some but that it really depends on body shape.


----------



## Chuckers

psac said:


> I'm getting the sense the answer to this is yes, but for both FJ and Gringotts, is it an easy combo for a single rider and a walk-through only?  My wife won't ride either ride, but would definitely love the walk-through. I'd like to ride if I can, but walking through with her most of the way would be even better.
> 
> Any problem with the above for the special seats? I'll do the test outside, but when we were there 6 or 7 years ago, I needed the special seats on Dueling Dragons (back then.)



I rode FJ when it first opened. I was 5'8", 290lbs, 48-50 waist, 50 chest. I had to be packed into the seat by an attendant. Last year, I rode it at US California (I am assuming the seats are the same as it's the same ride) after losing 70 lbs, 44 inch waist 46-48 chest and I was able to get into the ride by myself. It was still a snug fit, but I didn't have a problem. FJ can feel claustrophic if you suffer from that as you really are put in your own box.


----------



## psac

Thanks for the info.  Congrats on the loss!  I'm closer to your "used to be..."


----------



## Chuckers

psac said:


> Thanks for the info.  Congrats on the loss!  I'm closer to your "used to be..."



Thanks. I know it's tough to find rides that are "Big Boy" friendly and there's nothing worse than the 'walk of shame' when you can't fit in the ride seats.


----------



## Kivara

There are also test seats out front of the rides (a lot of people get their picture taken in them, if you are worried about trying them out, play it off) Really, nobody pays attention, because everyone is always posing in them


----------



## psac

Kivara said:


> There are also test seats out front of the rides (a lot of people get their picture taken in them, if you are worried about trying them out, play it off) Really, nobody pays attention, because everyone is always posing in them



Thanks.  I plan to make extensive use of those seats!


----------



## kpolumbo

I'm a Harry Potter loving Universal newbie and hoping ya'll can help me with a few questions!  My DS (8.5) and I will be doing 1 day at Universal during our Disney trip while my DH has a break day with our younger ones. I purchased 1 day park hopper tickets for us and we plan to pretty much only do Diagon Alley and Hogsmeade while there. I'm debating a 1 night hotel stay to get into the park early (it's Hogsmeade on the day day we're going) but would really rather save that money to spend on souvenirs plus I really wanted to start in Diagon Alley first (make the experince more like the movie lol). I think IoA (Hogsmeade) is supposed to be a level 7 that day and UO (Diagon Alley) a level 6. How bad is that?

If we don't get a hotel room we'd plan to get in line at UO very early that morning before opening. Where is the best/closest/easiest place that my husband can drop us off that morning? We plan to ride Gringotts, do Olivanders and buy DS a wand, tour the shops, etc, ride HE to Hogsmeade and ride Hippogriff and do the castle tour (DS doesn't want to ride FJ and I worry about both of our motion sickness with it anyway) and shop/eat/etc. For the castle tour, is there a separate line at FJ for that? Or is it basically the ride queue? Would doing this in the afternoon take a very long time then? 

I'm also wondering about lockers/bags. Since we're not doing FJ or Dueling Dragons, I'm hoping we can avoid the lockers. I plan to do Gringotts first before any shopping. I will have a small fanny/hip pack on. Is that ok on Gringotts? It does have the 3 prong clasp that I've heard they look for. I know bags and stuff are fine on HE. What about Hippogriff? Can we bring bags / items on Hippogriff? Plan is to buy DS his wand before we ride Hippogriff. I've heard the lockers are too small for the wand boxes, so that is a concern.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## macraven

_what date will you be at the darkside?
it would help to know that in order to get an idea what crowds you could face and if a one night stay would be worth it.


husband can drop you off at the end of city walk.
signs are posted where drop offs are.

www.universalorlando.com has sections that will help you.
lockers, rides that require hands free, merch in the parks, etc
_


----------



## kpolumbo

macraven said:


> _what date will you be at the darkside?
> it would help to know that in order to get an idea what crowds you could face and if a one night stay would be worth it.
> 
> 
> husband can drop you off at the end of city walk.
> signs are posted where drop offs are.
> 
> www.universalorlando.com has sections that will help you.
> lockers, rides that require hands free, merch in the parks, etc_



Fri. March 31st

How far of a walk is it from City Walk to the UP gate?

Specifically wondering about bags on Flight of the Hippogriff, if anyone has any experience with doing so on that one?


----------



## macraven

You will see crowds as spring break is a popular time 

If city walk is empty, could be about a 6 minute walk from the start of city walk to the parks 
Kind of depends on your walking pace 

I have had a cross over bag when I did hippogriff ride


----------



## Mjkre

The lockers really aren't a big deal. Just take time to read the directions.  It should take only a few extra minutes.   I think you will need to use it for Gringotts (but we were able to bring our lanyards that had cell phones in them).  We did not need them at Hippogriff.  

Interactive wands, which I recommend getting,  must go in lockers at Gringotts.


----------



## nighttowll

kpolumbo said:


> If we don't get a hotel room we'd plan to get in line at UO very early that morning before opening.



This is a good strategy. They will usually let you in to the park when it opens for early entry, but will then hold non resort guests at the front of the park. This gives you an advantage over all the other non resort guests who show up at opening time because you are already inside, and if they drop the interior rope early, you get an even bigger advantage. I usually recommend at least 30 to 40 minutes before official opening if you don't have early entry. This way you can go ahead and get maps, breakfast, bathroom breaks, locker rentals, etc and you are completely ready to go when they release you to the rest of the park. I'd plan on your husband dropping you off an hour before official opening. This will give you time to get through security, walk to the gate, get through the gate, and get oriented / ready inside the park.





kpolumbo said:


> Where is the best/closest/easiest place that my husband can drop us off that morning?



Citywalk drop off spot





kpolumbo said:


> For the castle tour, is there a separate line at FJ for that? Or is it basically the ride queue.



The tour is the ride queue minus the green house area. Basically, it is simply another line running parallel to the ride queue in the same area with a few exceptions. There are 3 main parts to the tour, with each section providing information needed to set the stage for the ride. The talking portraits, Dumbledore, and the golden trio all give little speeches that tell you the story of what's going on. They each have a couple of different versions of the same information, so it can be interesting to watch them cycle through their dialogue more than once especially if you walk in on them in the middle of their speeches. The advantage to the tour is that you can take time to actually here them. In the ride queue, you are constantly getting moved along, so you miss the preshow storyline. The tour also gives you time to really look around and take pictures since you can have your belongings with you for the tour.


Something else to check into, if you get there and he decides that Gringotts is too intense as well, ask if there is a tour only option available. A few weeks ago, I went with a friend and a TM told us to ask about this option. We did and were able to do the complete full ride queue minus the waiting part. It was really nice. I had no idea they offered this. Not sure if it was something they are testing out, something new, or something I just never realized existed.





kpolumbo said:


> Would doing this in the afternoon take a very long time then?



The tour is self guided, so it takes as long as you want it to take. You can walk through the whole thing in 5 minutes or spend 30 minutes rewatching the characters give their speeches. Also, if it is important to you ask the TM at the end if they can escort you up to see the sorting hat. The hat is technically past the tour only section, but I've had TMs offer me this option before, so depending on crowds at the time, you might be able to see that as well.





kpolumbo said:


> I'm also wondering about lockers/bags. Since we're not doing FJ or Dueling Dragons, I'm hoping we can avoid the lockers. I plan to do Gringotts first before any shopping. I will have a small fanny/hip pack on. Is that ok on Gringotts? It does have the 3 prong clasp that I've heard they look for. I know bags and stuff are fine on HE.



I'd just ask. If it isn't ok, get a locker. They really aren't that big of deal to mess with once or twice. The best thing to do is to really look around and go deeper in. People tend to congregate toward the front lockers, and it will look like there is a huge locker line. However, when you can go around the corner where no one sees, a lot of the time you'll find an open locker machine or at least a less crowded one.





kpolumbo said:


> What about Hippogriff? Can we bring bags / items on Hippogriff? Plan is to buy DS his wand before we ride Hippogriff. I've heard the lockers are too small for the wand boxes, so that is a concern.



I've never had issues taking things on this ride.

However, If your son can be convinced to part with his wand after you guys have finished with the spell spots, my recommendation is to send the wand to the front of the park for pick up later. This is what we do. Universal will hold purchases for guests at the front of the park, so you don't have to carry them around all day. Then you can simply pick it up on your way out. This way you can ride other rides as well, and he will have his hands free the rest of the day without you worrying about it getting lost or broken.


----------



## Chuckers

I did a search on this thread and didn't find the answer, so forgive me if I am asking again. Do FJ and Gringots have single rider lines?


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> I did a search on this thread and didn't find the answer, so forgive me if I am asking again. Do FJ and Gringots have single rider lines?



Yes they do.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Yes they do.



Sa-weet!!! Thanks Schumi, you ROCK!


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> Sa-weet!!! Thanks Schumi, you ROCK!


----------



## Chalmers3716

To add to what schumi said, though, the theming for the queue for both FJ and Gringots are amazing--the best on any ride IMO.  You miss most of this on Gringots, and I believe on FJ as well.  It is worth going through the regular line for each one to get that experience.  Then, use single rider for any subsequent trips.

Also, I feel like it's worth it to sit front row on Gringots, even if it makes the wait a bit longer.  With single rider, you won't have that option.


----------



## Chuckers

Chalmers3716 said:


> To add to what schumi said, though, the theming for the queue for both FJ and Gringots are amazing--the best on any ride IMO.  You miss most of this on Gringots, and I believe on FJ as well.  It is worth going through the regular line for each one to get that experience.  Then, use single rider for any subsequent trips.
> 
> Also, I feel like it's worth it to sit front row on Gringots, even if it makes the wait a bit longer.  With single rider, you won't have that option.




Well,  I will also have the express pass and I plan on going through the full line at least once for the experience. I've seen the full line for FJ in both Orlando and Hollywood, it's pretty amazing.


----------



## pcstang

There's no express on EFG. It's standby or single rider.


----------



## mmmears

Can someone please give me some touring advice (or direct me to the right thread - I've been searching but I haven't found one)?

Any advice for a family's first visit, one day pass to both parks.  We are big HP fans, and just want advice on how we can see all the HP stuff in a day.  Only one of us can ride the big rides, so I guess that would mean single rider (or should we go thru the queue to see it?).  We would like to get immersed in the Harry Potter parts of the parks.  If we get to some other rides/attractions that would be great, but not necessary.  We will stay on property to get the early entry and other special pass (sorry I only know the Disney lingo).  We have been to US Hollywood before (before the HP opening) so have been on several of the US rides.

Any particular order to see it all?  We will definitely try to get there for the early opening.

TIA


----------



## pcstang

mmmears said:


> Can someone please give me some touring advice (or direct me to the right thread - I've been searching but I haven't found one)?
> 
> Any advice for a family's first visit, one day pass to both parks.  We are big HP fans, and just want advice on how we can see all the HP stuff in a day.  Only one of us can ride the big rides, so I guess that would mean single rider (or should we go thru the queue to see it?).  We would like to get immersed in the Harry Potter parts of the parks.  If we get to some other rides/attractions that would be great, but not necessary.  We will stay on property to get the early entry and other special pass (sorry I only know the Disney lingo).  We have been to US Hollywood before (before the HP opening) so have been on several of the US rides.
> 
> Any particular order to see it all?  We will definitely try to get there for the early opening.
> 
> TIA


Definitely go through both standby lines at least once. I'm not a Harry Potter fan and it is still amazing what UO has done with both the major rides.


----------



## imprint

mmmears said:


> Can someone please give me some touring advice (or direct me to the right thread - I've been searching but I haven't found one)?
> 
> Any advice for a family's first visit, one day pass to both parks.  We are big HP fans, and just want advice on how we can see all the HP stuff in a day.  Only one of us can ride the big rides, so I guess that would mean single rider (or should we go thru the queue to see it?).  We would like to get immersed in the Harry Potter parts of the parks.  If we get to some other rides/attractions that would be great, but not necessary.  We will stay on property to get the early entry and other special pass (sorry I only know the Disney lingo).  We have been to US Hollywood before (before the HP opening) so have been on several of the US rides.
> 
> Any particular order to see it all?  We will definitely try to get there for the early opening.
> 
> TIA



You can easily experience all of The Wizarding World of Harry Potter in one day.

An important aspect of that is the ability to ride Hogwarts Express which includes Kings Crossing.  Since you have park hopper tickets, you have that covered.  Be sure to ride the train both ways (from Diagon Alley to Hogsmeade and from Hogsmeade to Diagon Alley).  The experience is different each way.

You can eat one meal at Three Broomsticks in Hogsmeade and another meal at Leaky Cauldron in Diagon Alley.  Snack on some Butterbeer in either park.  There are many varieties of Butterbeer:  frozen, cold, and hot.  There is also an ice cream version in Diagon Alley.

Even though only one party member will ride the big rides, you will all want to go through the queue.  There is an incredible amount of detail in Hogwarts Castle and Gringotts Bank (neither accepts express pass).  There is some cool stuff in the Dragon Challenge queue too, although I don't recall how much is skipped in the express pass line.  Flight of the Hippogryph is a family coaster, and you get to see Hagrids house and a hippogryph.  Don't worry about skipping the ride at the end of the line.  It's no big deal to ask for the exit.  You can wait a few minutes for the rider.

Regardless of if you plan on buying an interactive wand, you should watch the show at Olivanders.  The one in Diagon Alley typically has less wait time.  If you get an interactive wand, you receive a map that has locations and directions for casting "spells."

Knockturn Alley in Diagon Alley is downright cool (figuratively and literally!).

Be sure to visit the bathroom in Hogsmeade.

Be sure to spend a little time in London outside Diagon Alley, as there are some treats for fans there too.

So many details and things to explore.  You're going to have a great time at WWoHP!


----------



## mmmears

Thank you so much for the info, imprint!  I really appreciate it.  We definitely want to take our time and enjoy Ollivander's and the little shops and hidden treasures.  It's the real reason we want to visit!  Great tip about riding the train both ways, too.  We don't get out to FL very often, so we really want to see as much of the HP stuff as we can.  Thanks again!  :


----------



## Chuckers

pcstang said:


> There's no express on EFG. It's standby or single rider.



I knew that... duh, me...


----------



## JackStraw

pardon the cross-post, but...

I am visiting WW on Wed, April 12, however, I am not a Uni guest nor season pass holder...so no EE for me 

EE is 8am, park opens at 9am. Here is my question for you vets: if we arrive at "rope drop" for regular admission hours and high tail it straight to Gringott's, what kind of wait time do you think we might expect? I am with my 10 yr old so we are going to stick together rather than go single, etc.

Busy time of year so just want to know what I'm in for! Many thx for the feedback.


----------



## imprint

mmmears said:


> Thank you so much for the info, imprint!  I really appreciate it.  We definitely want to take our time and enjoy Ollivander's and the little shops and hidden treasures.  It's the real reason we want to visit!  Great tip about riding the train both ways, too.  We don't get out to FL very often, so we really want to see as much of the HP stuff as we can.  Thanks again!  :



You're quite welcome!


----------



## mmmears

One more question -- is there a link to a page that discusses all of the HP things at the parks - rides, shops, experiences, and dining?  I want to plan our one day carefully so we don't miss anything!

TIA


----------



## Chuckers

mmmears said:


> One more question -- is there a link to a page that discusses all of the HP things at the parks - rides, shops, experiences, and dining?  I want to plan our one day carefully so we don't miss anything!
> 
> TIA



The first page of this thread should have what you want.


----------



## mmmears

I found the info from IOA but not from US, but I'll keep looking.


----------



## macraven

All of it is in
Www.universalorlando.com

Look at the picture sticky and you will see many pics of potthead ville


----------



## imprint

https://www.universalorlando.com/we...izarding-world-of-harry-potter/hub/index.html


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Look at the picture sticky and you will see many pics of potthead ville



That's legal in Florida? Sounds more like a Colorado attraction...


----------



## pcstang

Chuckers said:


> That's legal in Florida? Sounds more like a Colorado attraction...


Lol pretty sure it passed recently in Florida.


----------



## toonaspie

If we get there at park opening at USF and go straight to Diagon Alley, should we do Gringott's or Ollivander's first?


----------



## pcstang

I suggest gringotts first. Ollivanders in DA has three rooms. Never had much of wait there, even during busy times.


----------



## toonaspie

pcstang said:


> I suggest gringotts first. Ollivanders in DA has three rooms. Never had much of wait there, even during busy times.



Well I do want to experience Wizarding World similar to how Harry does in the book so that does make sense as Gringott's is the first place in Diagon Alley that he visits.  It does make it a bit weird though since the actual ride takes place in the last book/movie.


----------



## pcstang

toonaspie said:


> Well I do want to experience Wizarding World similar to how Harry does in the book so that does make sense as Gringott's is the first place in Diagon Alley that he visits.  It does make it a bit weird though since the actual ride takes place in the last book/movie.


Do ollivanders, explore DA and then take the HE to Islands. Ride the train back later and do Gringotts. The line for Gringotts moves pretty fast and there is a lot to see!


----------



## psac

pcstang said:


> Do ollivanders, explore DA and then take the HE to Islands. Ride the train back later and do Gringotts. The line for Gringotts moves pretty fast and there is a lot to see!



When we went in March, the posted wait time for Gringotts was never less than an hour after 11am.


----------



## pcstang

During really busy times it wil be like that for sure.


----------



## jonimce

pcstang said:


> Do ollivanders, explore DA and then take the HE to Islands. Ride the train back later and do Gringotts. The line for Gringotts moves pretty fast and there is a lot to see!



Is this a good plan when arriving at the park around noon? Bringing two crazy HP addicts, staying on site for 3 nights. Or should we make them wait for the next day to get the early park entry? Don't know if we can hold them back.


----------



## pcstang

jonimce said:


> Is this a good plan when arriving at the park around noon? Bringing two crazy HP addicts, staying on site for 3 nights. Or should we make them wait for the next day to get the early park entry? Don't know if we can hold them back.


I would do Gringotts first in the morning. Go explore when you get there at noon. Check out the wait time, if your ok with go in and ride. If not, do it the next morning.


----------



## jonimce

pcstang said:


> I would do Gringotts first in the morning. Go explore when you get there at noon. Check out the wait time, if your ok with go in and ride. If not, do it the next morning.



Thanks. I think they are going to do it everyday we are there.


----------



## Kivara

If you plan on getting them interactive wands, you could do the Ollivander's show in Diagon & then stroll around the area doing spells (there are quite a few)


----------



## jonimce

Kivara said:


> If you plan on getting them interactive wands, you could do the Ollivander's show in Diagon & then stroll around the area doing spells (there are quite a few)



Not sure what the wand is. But I'm sure I will end up buying them. One grand child is 11 and the other is 28.


----------



## Chuckers

jonimce said:


> Not sure what the wand is. But I'm sure I will end up buying them. One grand child is 11 and the other is 28.



Interactive wands are special magic wands that you buy in the parks. When you stand in front of certain windows in Potter section, you can 'cast spells' and make things happen in the windows. I haven't done it, but I've seen it, it's kinda cool.


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> Interactive wands are special magic wands that you buy in the parks. When you stand in front of certain windows in Potter section, you can 'cast spells' and make things happen in the windows. I haven't done it, but I've seen it, it's kinda cool.



Yep, I`ve bought plenty of wands for friends kids and my God children, but never used them myself.

I love watching the little ones do the spells.......one little guy`s face was a picture last year when he made the spell work in Hogsmeade..........he was over the moon and was beaming.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Yep, I`ve bought plenty of wands for friends kids and my God children, but never used them myself.
> 
> I love watching the little ones do the spells.......one little guy`s face was a picture last year when he made the spell work in Hogsmeade..........he was over the moon and was beaming.



Do you know how much the wands cost? This big kid might get one


----------



## jonimce

Chuckers said:


> Do you know how much the wands cost? This big kid might get one



Me too. After all aren't we all kids when we visit these places? LOL.


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> Do you know how much the wands cost? This big kid might get one



Around $50 plus tax for the interactive ones. 

Everyone I've ever bought them for love them!


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Around $50 plus tax for the interactive ones.
> 
> Everyone I've ever bought them for love them!



Okay... $50 is a bit much for a wand that only does stuff in the parks... Sorry to be a buzzkill.


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> Okay... $50 is a bit much for a wand that only does stuff in the parks... Sorry to be a buzzkill.



No buzzkill Chuckers.........


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> No buzzkill Chuckers.........



I mean, if I could use it to turn on and off my TV, well, then it would be SO worth it!


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> I mean, if I could use it to turn on and off my TV, well, then it would be SO worth it!



Lol........yes, not much use to us away from Potter.......


----------



## andrewilley

Chuckers said:


> I mean, if I could use it to turn on and off my TV, well, then it would be SO worth it!



Maybe not that specific one, but if you want to turn your TV on with a Harry Potter wand, that's quite possible: https://www.harrypotterplatform934.com/products/harry-potter-remote-control-wand

Andre


----------



## Chuckers

andrewilley said:


> Maybe not that specific one, but if you want to turn your TV on with a Harry Potter wand, that's quite possible: https://www.harrypotterplatform934.com/products/harry-potter-remote-control-wand
> 
> Andre



I have seen that before.. but I would probably end up setting off car alarms instead of turning on the TV.. I think I am more Ron Weasley than Hermione....


----------



## Squigglove

I'm new here and I just want to ask if ALL of the Potter attractions can be walked through without going on the roller coaster parts? I am NOT a fan of coasters but it's been a great debate to visit Universal because it's (in my eyes) just a coaster park and tickets are just too expensive for a park I can do nothing in. I really want to see the Potter World but not if I can't actually see it (if you get my drift). :/ 
I've read that you can go through the Castle without doing the ride, but what about Gringotts and ...I think there's one or two more. ?
Thank you


----------



## schumigirl

Squigglove said:


> I'm new here and I just want to ask if ALL of the Potter attractions can be walked through without going on the roller coaster parts? I am NOT a fan of coasters but it's been a great debate to visit Universal because it's (in my eyes) just a coaster park and tickets are just too expensive for a park I can do nothing in. I really want to see the Potter World but not if I can't actually see it (if you get my drift). :/
> I've read that you can go through the Castle without doing the ride, but what about Gringotts and ...I think there's one or two more. ?
> Thank you



Yes you can walk through without going on anything. 

You do know Potter is in both parks, if you want to see both Hogsmeade and Diagonal Alley you'll need a park to park ticket. Just wanted to check as some folks miss that part.


----------



## Squigglove

Yes, thank you for checking, that is nice of you. I did know; in fact we believe it's the reason they split the HP attractions.


----------



## macraven

It is nice for the Potter fans the HE/train ride, connects you directly to the other park 

Keeps you in the Potter frame of mind


You can spend the day just enjoying Potter and nothing else

You will notice there are many fans in those two sections 
Many in robes and Potter garb with their wands

You will be immersed with it all!


----------



## imprint

I don't know if you would be touring solo or with a party, but the process would be about the same either way.  For instance, Forbidden Journey: 1) Solo: just ask for the castle tour.  If the castle tour is not open, then just go through the regular line and ask for the exit at the ride load-in.  2) With a party you can all go through the castle tour or all go through the regular line, and if some want to ride, they can, and the rest can ask for the exit.  It is absolutely no problem to ask for the exit (or child swap if you want to wait beside the ride loading/loadout).  It really is super easy and no issue whatsoever to see the sights and not ride.


----------



## KurtC

DW and I are not really interested in riding the rides (other than the train in both directions), but we want to just experience the whole area.  How much time should we allocate and do we need to arrive first thing in the AM?


----------



## macraven

HE (train) opens at 9:00 am
If you went for EE, line for HE starts having lines begin about 8:30 some mornings

But, I told does not leave until close to 9:00


----------



## Scott2552

My family and I are leaving in about 10 days for our vacation in Florida and we will be spending a day of it at Universal so my son can experience Harry Potter. My son really wants to get a wand and I need some 411 on the best way to make that happen and any links or tips anyone can give so my 12 year old son can truly experience Harry Potter in a single day. We will be spending the majority of our time devoted to all things Harry Potter so any help would be great.


----------



## schumigirl

Check out the park maps so you know where everything is. 

Are you doing park to park? If not you won't be able to ride the Hogwarts Express and Potter is in both parks, Hogsmeade is in IOA and Diagon Alley is in The Studios. 

There are more wand rooms in Diagonal Alley, there's only one in Hogsmeade, and it gets incredibly busy.


----------



## macraven

Scott check out the merch that is sold online

You can see pics of all types of wands and have a better idea which to choose  before you reach the parks


If you want to hit HP
Sections only do what schumi has suggested 

For more personal insight to the Potter sections, read the trip reports how others shared their time doing only Potter


----------



## Scott2552

macraven said:


> Scott check out the merch that is sold online
> 
> You can see pics of all types of wands and have a better idea which to choose  before you reach the parks
> 
> 
> If you want to hit HP
> Sections only do what schumi has suggested
> 
> For more personal insight to the Potter sections, read the trip reports how others shared their time doing only Potter




Thank you!! By the way we are doing both parks in one day so my son can experience train ride.


----------



## macraven

You're welcome!


----------



## WonderKid

What is NOT open in WWoHP during early park admission?  I know the WWoHP rides are open, but what about shops and eateries?


----------



## macraven

They are open 

Train ride opens and runs once other park is open


----------



## QueenKatharine

How expensive are the wands in wizarding world?


----------



## Kivara

Their website store lists them as 49.95 before tax. (Not sure if they tare the same price in the parks, we bought ours when they first came out & just bring them back every year.)


----------



## andrewilley

Kivara said:


> Their website store lists them as 49.95 before tax. (Not sure if they tare the same price in the parks, we bought ours when they first came out & just bring them back every year.)



That's the electronic wands I think, the regular prop-replica character wands are cheaper. I seem to remember around $35 for the ones in the basic Ollivander's box (not the collector's boxes) but that was a few years ago. It's cheaper to buy direct from the producers (www.noblecollection.com) or Amazon, but not as much fun for the kids of course!

Andre


----------



## KyleAfterAWhile

schumigirl said:


> Yes you can walk through without going on anything.
> 
> You do know Potter is in both parks, if you want to see both Hogsmeade and Diagonal Alley you'll need a park to park ticket. Just wanted to check as some folks miss that part.



Do you need to tell the team member before entering the line you will not be riding or do you just tell the one who is about to load you onto the ride?


----------



## Kivara

We usually tell the TM at the beginning of the line, so we get in the right line. Then we tell the TM that's directing people to the lockers (don't need those if you're touring or doing child swap!), and then towards the end, someone will show the way out.


----------



## Charade67

Please forgive me if this has already been asked, but there are 84 pages on this thread....
Has the locker situation at FJ improved any? When I was last there (2013) we got in line for the ride, had to leave the line to go to the lockers, and then get back into the line. It was rather chaotic. I'm used to going to lockers before you get into a long for a ride.


----------



## macraven

_I use the lockers before getting in line_


----------



## dpswift

We are planning on going Nov 13th and 14th.  Is  it true most HP rides now allow Express Pass?   We are looking to stay at Cabana Bay and wonder if we need to upgrade to a Deluxe.  We are all adults so single rider lanes would be an option for us.


----------



## Kivara

All Harry Potter rides have an Express line now.


----------



## taiosh

Hello.  If you use the Express Pass on FJ, do you miss all the ambiance in the waiting line and go straight to the ride line?  For the first time visitor to HP, which rides would you recommend NOT using Express Pass?  Thank you for your help.


----------



## macraven

_if lines are short, i use the regular line as there is a bit you bypass doing ep line.
not that much you miss but if you are a true fan, you want to see it all.


use the ep when the lines are long.
if you go during early entry, easy to not have a long line wait first thing in the morning._


----------



## Tauwillow

For those interested in the interactive wands - I picked up a used one from Ebay for $27.  (which includes shipping)


----------



## sherlockmiles

macraven said:


> _I use the lockers before getting in line_



us too


----------



## andrewilley

macraven said:


> _I use the lockers before getting in line_



Good plan unless you are trying to beat the opening rush crowds.

Andre


----------



## Charade67

When I was there we were already in the que when the employees made us aware that we needed to put our  stuff in lockers. (We weren't carrying that much.) So everyone was trying to get to the lockers and then back to their place in line. It was chaos. I felt that there could have been a better location for the lockers.


----------



## macraven

Sometimes peeps block the signs that state store loose items/bags with an arrow pointing to the lockers

Some that miss reading that will have TM's pull peeps out of line to use the lockers


----------



## Alexle2007

taiosh said:


> Hello.  If you use the Express Pass on FJ, do you miss all the ambiance in the waiting line and go straight to the ride line?  For the first time visitor to HP, which rides would you recommend NOT using Express Pass?  Thank you for your help.


We just used the EP line this week and I didn't feel like we missed the ambience since you started in the main room where Ron, Harry and Hermoine were talking. I actually loved that there is now EP for all of the HP rides. Appparently, the "lines" were always there so it was nothing to implement. The same was true of Gringott's. We started in the bank with the goblins and made our way through from there.


----------



## nighttowll

Haven't been since they added the EP lines. Did this replace the single rider or tour only queue or is it simply another line?


----------



## Lesley Wake

Do people know what times the Gringotts dragon breathes fire? I'm not talking about exact moment, but from when to when? Like, does it start when park opens or later in the day? And does it stop at park close, or continue until all guests leave? I'm just trying to figure out with our upcoming trip when the park closes at 7pm, but sunset is at 7:15. If we get in line for another Gringotts ride right before 7, then when we get out will it be darker to get a different view of the fire?


----------



## sherlockmiles

Lesley Wake said:


> Do people know what times the Gringotts dragon breathes fire? I'm not talking about exact moment, but from when to when? Like, does it start when park opens or later in the day? And does it stop at park close, or continue until all guests leave? I'm just trying to figure out with our upcoming trip when the park closes at 7pm, but sunset is at 7:15. If we get in line for another Gringotts ride right before 7, then when we get out will it be darker to get a different view of the fire?



its something like every 20 minutes....there's a bit of a rumble right before


----------



## Lesley Wake

sherlockmiles said:


> its something like every 20 minutes....there's a bit of a rumble right before


Yeah, but do you know what time it starts and ends during the day? Park open to close? Or open til all guests leave? Or some combination of the two?


----------



## sherlockmiles

during park hours - all day/night


----------



## Lesley Wake

sherlockmiles said:


> during park hours - all day/night


Ok. Park closes at 7pm the night we are there but sunset isn't until 7:15. Argh!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Lesley Wake said:


> Ok. Park closes at 7pm the night we are there but sunset isn't until 7:15. Argh!


It's impressive - even in the day time.  It'll be getting dark, near park close.  You'll still get e good show.


----------



## Felicis

As things are getting nearer, I am starting to think of our plans around WWoHP. I know these will have been covered in various ways in various places, but short of reading everything (and still having questions), I hope you guys can help clarify for me!
(we are staying at RPR, 3 park days, park to park passes)

1. Express passes on HP rides - what is missed from the queues?  
2. If you express pass an HP ride, are you then able to go through a queue as a visitor only? ( I remember reading about castle only line - is that the same as the queue for everyone, or is it separate?) If visitor only, does that mean you can take photos? (are they cameras in lockers or cameras secured on body type rides?)
3. I am fat, so am resigned to missing out on FJ, but is there any discrepancy between the test seat and the actual seat - is it worth trying to get on to it even if you can't make the test seat work for you? I am totally ok with failing, if trying means there might be a chance. Is this one of the rides where they brought in a seat suited to larger riders? Or is that other rides in the park?


Thank you all so much for everything you share with us, you make our holidays that much better because of all you share.


----------



## schumigirl

Felicis said:


> As things are getting nearer, I am starting to think of our plans around WWoHP. I know these will have been covered in various ways in various places, but short of reading everything (and still having questions), I hope you guys can help clarify for me!
> (we are staying at RPR, 3 park days, park to park passes)
> 
> 1. Express passes on HP rides - what is missed from the queues?
> 2. If you express pass an HP ride, are you then able to go through a queue as a visitor only? ( I remember reading about castle only line - is that the same as the queue for everyone, or is it separate?) If visitor only, does that mean you can take photos? (are they cameras in lockers or cameras secured on body type rides?)
> 3. I am fat, so am resigned to missing out on FJ, but is there any discrepancy between the test seat and the actual seat - is it worth trying to get on to it even if you can't make the test seat work for you? I am totally ok with failing, if trying means there might be a chance. Is this one of the rides where they brought in a seat suited to larger riders? Or is that other rides in the park?
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much for everything you share with us, you make our holidays that much better because of all you share.



Try the test seat for FJ   Also the TM are usually good at judging what seat you`ll need........and they are discreet. In my experience anyway. Don`t be put off by anyone around the seats, most wont notice you trying them, and anyone who does look isn't worth bothering about. 

They have seats with different/altered restraints for larger folks......these seats are at the end of the row. 

When you try the test seat, try and fit your butt as far back in the seat as you can.......good luck, I hope you do fit ok, it`s a fun ride.


----------



## Felicis

Oh I don't care at all about the whole fat thing -  I know I am fat, but I love myself! And people looking at me doesn't make me any more or less fat. And if they are the rare breed that should say something, even to each other under muttered breath, well gosh. I might be fat, but at least I am pretty much a decent person - unlike them!

Yay for different restraints - are those altered seats different to the test one? And thanks for the advice on scooting the butt back, I hadn't heard that! I shall be sucking it all in in the hope I make it!


----------



## schumigirl

Good for you!! I`m exactly the same.........it would be a brave person to comment about me...especially if my husband overheard!!! 

There are 2 test seats, one with each type of restraint.........can`t remember which is which but you`ll know or a TM will tell you........sucking it all in works wonders at times..........


----------



## Felicis

Thank you!!!!

Do you know anything about the express vs non express side of things?


----------



## mom4fun

We are going to do both parks in a 1 or 2 day park hopper pass. This will be major busy time, Easter next year.  We only want to do the Harry Potter stuff. Would it make sense for us to just stay at the cheaper onsite hotels that only offer 1 hour early entry or the ones that give the express pass? Aren't the Harry Potter rides excluded in the express pass? Also, how do we know if there will be early entry at all on the day we are there? If there isn't, should we just stay offsite?


----------



## macraven

Onsite hotels advertise EE for one park each day

One of the perks they offer guests


----------



## andrewilley

Don't even think about buying the collectible (prop replica) character wands at the Wizarding World these days. They used to be about $27 each when I bought my first one a few years ago (about on a par with the Noble Collection website prices) but now most of them are $50!! Get them from Noble directly for about $15 cheaper.

Andre


----------



## hertamaniac

Convinced my 74 year old mother to go on FJ and she didn't hesitate.  Now, she doesn't trust my explanations for any rides.  So long Gringots.


----------



## andrewilley

hertamaniac said:


> Convinced my 74 year old mother to go on FJ and she didn't hesitate.  Now, she doesn't trust my explanations for any rides.  So long Gringots.



If in doubt, try Gringott's FIRST. As a generally non thrill-ride person I find Forbidden Journey way more intense.

Andre


----------



## hertamaniac

andrewilley said:


> If in doubt, try Gringott's FIRST. As a generally non thrill-ride person I find Forbidden Journey way more intense.
> 
> Andre



That was the plan, but it was down.


----------



## Chuckers

hertamaniac said:


> Convinced my 74 year old mother to go on FJ and she didn't hesitate.  Now, she doesn't trust my explanations for any rides.  So long Gringots.



Oops! Sorry Mom!


----------



## poohj80

Planning our first trip to Wizarding World of HP and have SO much to learn!  Staying at Hard Rock for the Express Pass.  Are some HP rides limited to one ride and not unlimited?  We will be there on HHN days so the parks close a bit early so we plan to turn into early risers for a few days.



pcstang said:


> There's no express on EFG. It's standby or single rider.



It is listed om Universal's Express Pass list of participating rides.  Is this a recent update? It seems like all HP rides are included on the list.


----------



## macraven

poohj80 said:


> Planning our first trip to Wizarding World of HP and have SO much to learn!  Staying at Hard Rock for the Express Pass.  Are some HP rides limited to one ride and not unlimited?  We will be there on HHN days so the parks close a bit early so we plan to turn into early risers for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> It is listed om Universal's Express Pass list of participating rides.  Is this a recent update? It seems like all HP rides are included on the list.



_You read an older post 
In the begging, Potter rides did not have ep 
That has changed sometime back and gringotts and forbidden journey do have ep lines _


----------



## poohj80

macraven said:


> _You read an older post
> In the begging, Potter rides did not have ep
> That has changed sometime back and gringotts and forbidden journey do have ep lines _


Thanks, was trying to wade through 85 pages of posts.


----------



## Jennifer Drees

Are there activities where the wands are interactive? And does Universal do "pin trading" like they do at Disney?


----------



## sherlockmiles

I've never seen trading


----------



## heather13

Is there anything available in the HP gift shops that's unique and can't be found in the online shops or elsewhere?


----------



## mkh531

When we go to Universal we will have an 8 yo and 10 yo, both big Harry Potter fans. We will be coming to Universal after a Disney Cruise, so we likely won't be able to take advantage of early entry that morning. The 8 yo is very tiny 48" and can't ride many roller coasters. Which park should we visit to get the most HP given that limitation? A two park ticket for one day is $175 which seems like a lot just to take the train, so if we can just do a one park ticket that might be worth it. Thanks!


----------



## Mjkre

If they are big Harry Potter fans, I would eat the cost for the park hopper.  The train is different both ways and mor importantly you can easily switch back and forth between the two parks by using it. But I get trying to avoid the higher cost.  I never got park hoppers at Disney.  I always get them at U. 

That said, Hogsmead has Hippograph which is a low key coaster and FJ.  The big roller coasters are closed for renovations/modification.  But, Universal Studios has DA and Gringotts.  More wand stuff and non ride stuff to do.  Not something I would dream of giving up.  I personally like Diagon Ally better. But I am a big fan of  Gringotts.  Also it is great and magical at night! Maybe look at the rest of the non Harry Potter rides and use that to decide which park?


----------



## Robo56

mkh531 said:


> When we go to Universal we will have an 8 yo and 10 yo, both big Harry Potter fans. We will be coming to Universal after a Disney Cruise, so we likely won't be able to take advantage of early entry that morning. The 8 yo is very tiny 48" and can't ride many roller coasters. Which park should we visit to get the most HP given that limitation? A two park ticket for one day is $175 which seems like a lot just to take the train, so if we can just do a one park ticket that might be worth it. Thanks!



I will address the ride heights first. You can go on the Universal Orlando website and and click on Plan Your Visit at the top. This will give you all the required ride heights for all the rides.  Your daughter at 48" is tall enough to ride Escape from Gringotts in Diagon Alley. She will also be fine for Flight of the Hippogriff (small coaster by Hagrids Hut) and Forbidden Journey in Hogsmeade.

As far as the 2 park ticket goes. Everyone has to be comfortable with the price they are willing to pay for tickets. Potter fans that have a limited amount of time to spend at the two Potter parks are willing to pay for the Park to Park tickets so they can ride the Hogwarts Express between the 2 Potter Parks. It really does complete the immersive Potter experience.

Maybe the approach you should take is to pull up both Potter park maps on the Universal Orlando website and let them look at both parks and choose the park they would like to go to.

I will give you my personal opinion although Diagon Alley has only one ride it is my favorite of the two parks. When you walk behind that wall and get your first look at Diagon Alley it is incredible.

There is a Ollivanders wand show at both Diagon Alley and Hogsmeade. I like the one at Diagon Alley better. Someone is chosen out of the audience for each show to be included in the wand choosing the wizard.

There are areas in both Hogsmeade and Diagon Alley to do Magic tricks with the interactive wands. This is a hit with children and adults alike. The wands are about
 $ 50.00 plus tax.

Every Potter fan needs to try a Butterbeer.

If you choose Diagon Alley. Have a meal at the Leaky Cauldron and then take them for a dessert of yummy ice cream at Florean Fortescue.

There are more shops in Diagon Alley to look in.

Knockturn Ally is awesome. The shop Borgin and Burkes is located there.

There are a few things to look for outside the entrance of Diagon Alley

The nights bus is outside the entrance for them to experience as well. The conductor is there to interact with you as well as the shrunken head hanging inside the bus.

Kreacher the house-elf to the Black family (notable in Order of the Phoenix) peaks out the top window of 12 Grimmauld Place. This is also located outside of Diagon Alley.

There is also a English Red Phone box outside of Diagon Alley that the kiddos can ring up the Ministry of Magic.

Hope this helps


----------



## Robo56

Mjkre said:


> The big roller coasters are closed for renovations/modification.




If the coasters are down it is for assessment after Hurricane Irma only. The Hulk refurb has already been done and it has reopened since then. I will check with someone there now to get up to date info on the RRR and the HUlK and come back with that accurate information.


----------



## KalamityJane

Robo56 said:


> I will address the ride heights first. You can go on the Universal Orlando website and and click on Plan Your Visit at the top. This will give you all the required ride heights for all the rides.  Your daughter at 48" is tall enough to ride Escape from Gringotts in Diagon Alley. She will also be fine for Flight of the Hippogriff (small coaster by Hagrids Hut) and Forbidden Journey in Hogsmeade.
> 
> As far as the 2 park ticket goes. Everyone has to be comfortable with the price they are willing to pay for tickets. Potter fans that have a limited amount of time to spend at the two Potter parks are willing to pay for the Park to Park tickets so they can ride the Hogwarts Express between the 2 Potter Parks. It really does complete the immersive Potter experience.
> 
> Maybe the approach you should take is to pull up both Potter park maps on the Universal Orlando website and let them look at both parks and choose the park they would like to go to.
> 
> I will give you my personal opinion although Diagon Alley has only one ride it is my favorite of the two parks. When you walk behind that wall and get your first look at Diagon Alley it is incredible.
> 
> There is a Ollivanders wand show at both Diagon Alley and Hogsmeade. I like the one at Diagon Alley better. Someone is chosen out of the audience for each show to be included in the wand choosing the wizard.
> 
> There are areas in both Hogsmeade and Diagon Alley to do Magic tricks with the interactive wands. This is a hit with children and adults alike. The wands are about
> $ 53.00.
> 
> Every Potter fan needs to try a Butterbeer.
> 
> If you choose Diagon Alley. Have a meal at the Leaky Cauldron and then take them for dessert for a ice cream to Florean Fortescue.
> 
> There are more shops in Diagon Alley to look in.
> 
> Knockturn Ally is awesome. The shop Borgin and Burkes is located there.
> 
> There are a few things to look for outside the entrance of Diagon Alley
> 
> The nights bus is outside the entrance for them to experience as well. The conductor is there to interact with you as well as the shrunken head hanging inside the bus.
> 
> Kreacher the house-elf to the Black family (notable in Order of the Phoenix) peaks out the top window of 12 Grimmauld Place. This is also located outside of Diagon Alley.
> 
> There is also a English Red Phone box outside of Diagon Alley that the kiddos can ring up the Ministry of Magic.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thank you so much for this!! We will be there in Nov with my 4.5, 6.5 and 9yo, all huge HP fans. This is amazing!


----------



## Robo56

heather13 said:


> Is there anything available in the HP gift shops that's unique and can't be found in the online shops or elsewhere?



Yes, there are many items that are available in the gift shops that are not online. Not all shops sell the same items. 

For example they have beautiful Hogwarts glassware that is not on the website store for sale.  Also did not see the Deluminator or the House charm bracelets and single necklace charms. These are very nice.


----------



## heather13

Thanks Robo! Thought this was buried - it had been a few days so I created a new thread.


----------



## Robo56

Hulk is not running post Irma. Sounds like the catch net needs to be replaced as well as possible other problems.

RRR is running.

Thank you to Tink1957 for the up to date information. She is at Universal Orlando now.


----------



## mkh531

Mjkre said:


> If they are big Harry Potter fans, I would eat the cost for the park hopper.  The train is different both ways and mor importantly you can easily switch back and forth between the two parks by using it. But I get trying to avoid the higher cost.  I never got park hoppers at Disney.  I always get them at U.
> 
> That said, Hogsmead has Hippograph which is a low key coaster and FJ.  The big roller coasters are closed for renovations/modification.  But, Universal Studios has DA and Gringotts.  More wand stuff and non ride stuff to do.  Not something I would dream of giving up.  I personally like Diagon Ally better. But I am a big fan of  Gringotts.  Also it is great and magical at night! Maybe look at the rest of the non Harry Potter rides and use that to decide which park?





Robo56 said:


> I will address the ride heights first. You can go on the Universal Orlando website and and click on Plan Your Visit at the top. This will give you all the required ride heights for all the rides.  Your daughter at 48" is tall enough to ride Escape from Gringotts in Diagon Alley. She will also be fine for Flight of the Hippogriff (small coaster by Hagrids Hut) and Forbidden Journey in Hogsmeade.
> 
> As far as the 2 park ticket goes. Everyone has to be comfortable with the price they are willing to pay for tickets. Potter fans that have a limited amount of time to spend at the two Potter parks are willing to pay for the Park to Park tickets so they can ride the Hogwarts Express between the 2 Potter Parks. It really does complete the immersive Potter experience.
> 
> Maybe the approach you should take is to pull up both Potter park maps on the Universal Orlando website and let them look at both parks and choose the park they would like to go to.
> 
> I will give you my personal opinion although Diagon Alley has only one ride it is my favorite of the two parks. When you walk behind that wall and get your first look at Diagon Alley it is incredible.
> 
> There is a Ollivanders wand show at both Diagon Alley and Hogsmeade. I like the one at Diagon Alley better. Someone is chosen out of the audience for each show to be included in the wand choosing the wizard.
> 
> There are areas in both Hogsmeade and Diagon Alley to do Magic tricks with the interactive wands. This is a hit with children and adults alike. The wands are about
> $ 50.00 plus tax.
> 
> Every Potter fan needs to try a Butterbeer.
> 
> If you choose Diagon Alley. Have a meal at the Leaky Cauldron and then take them for dessert for a ice cream to Florean Fortescue.
> 
> There are more shops in Diagon Alley to look in.
> 
> Knockturn Ally is awesome. The shop Borgin and Burkes is located there.
> 
> There are a few things to look for outside the entrance of Diagon Alley
> 
> The nights bus is outside the entrance for them to experience as well. The conductor is there to interact with you as well as the shrunken head hanging inside the bus.
> 
> Kreacher the house-elf to the Black family (notable in Order of the Phoenix) peaks out the top window of 12 Grimmauld Place. This is also located outside of Diagon Alley.
> 
> There is also a English Red Phone box outside of Diagon Alley that the kiddos can ring up the Ministry of Magic.
> 
> Hope this helps




Wow, thank you both so much. Sounds like it will be worth it for us to get the 2 park ticket. And you've given excellent reasons why!


----------



## Mjkre

**I should have been clearer.  I was only referring to Dragon Challenge as the big roller coaster that was closed.  Could not remember the name in my original post!  

Really happy for you that you are choosing Park hoppers.  For Harry fans, I think it is a must.  But I really do understand that sometimes those Park hoppers seem like a waste w a young family.  But it just makes absolute sense for a Harry fan at Universal.  

As an aside, go into the bank in Diagon Alley.  Not Gringotts (although of course go there too!!).....but the other one that is near the Magic spitting thing on the right.  The goblin interacts w you. And you can get goblin $$ to spend.  All will enjoy!


----------



## PoohIsHome

Has anyone seen an estimate as to how long Hulk is expected to be down for replacement of the catch net?


----------



## Robo56

PoohIsHome said:


> Has anyone seen an estimate as to how long Hulk is expected to be down for replacement of the catch net?



They are back up and running. Tink1957 is there now. So nice to hear Universal is on top of things and quickly gets things back up and running.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Robo56 said:


> They are back up and running. Tink1957 is there now. So nice to hear Universal is on top of things and quickly gets things back up and running.



Thanks, @Robo56 Very nice to hear, indeed!


----------



## jschance

The one thing I got a kick out of was getting 


heather13 said:


> Is there anything available in the HP gift shops that's unique and can't be found in the online shops or elsewhere?


postcards that are postmarked from Hogsmede.


----------



## imprint

Yeah, Hulk was already running when we were there last weekend.  It must have only been down a day or so.


----------



## Gigi25

HELP!
Our trip will overlap with the Celebration of Harry Potter event. We'll be at Disney and take one day to spend at the Universal parks (mostly for HP stuff). We'll have park-to-park tickets, but no express pass. Not planning on doing any of the panels or expo during the event - really just want to see the lands and do rides/stores/shows.

How crowded is the park during this event if you are not attending the event? Are Hogsmead and Diagon Alley packed? We could go either on Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon or Tue - which one would be our best bet for lower crownds at HP? Do guests usually linger that week after the event, or people really just come for the weekend?

Thank you for your help!

PS. Also, not doing a split stay - I know people usually suggests that for the perks. And can't justify the cost of the express pass - it's soooo much! Can we still do this?


----------



## Lori74

For Christmas I am surprising my husband with a trip to Universal. I would like to buy him an interactive wand for Christmas, but wonder if he doesn't like that specific one, could he exchange it when we are down there?
Also, we've never used lockers before because we were always with others that could hold everything. This time it will just be the 2 of us, so I am wondering, are the lockers before you get into line at gringotts and fj? I have never paid attention before.  Thank you!


----------



## Felicis

The lockers are after you enter at FJ. I think by the entrance at Gringotts. Really obvious, when you are there, anyway.


----------



## imprint

Felicis is right.  FJ:  As soon as you enter the castle, there will be a couple of TMs and the locker room is to your right.  EfG:  Before you enter the bank, the locker room will be to your right.

Sorry, I don't know the answer to the wand question.


----------



## DMLAINI

We're planning our first Universal trip & I'm trying to figure out which HP rides I should avoid.  I don't think I get motion sickness (I love Star Tours at Hollywood Studios).  I can't spin & I don't like drops (but I tolerate some at WDW).  I like the mine train, Splash Mountain, Big Thunder, & I can't tolerate Space Mountain because my daughter loves it.


----------



## imprint

There's only four HP rides now:  Forbidden Journey (Islands of Adventure), Flight of the Hippogryph (IoA), Escape from Gringotts (Universal Studios), and Hogwarts Express (both).

Forbidden Journey:  Indoor motion simulator/dark ride.  Can induce motion sickness due to the motion in conjunction with the screens.  No actual drops.  No spins.
Flight of the Hippogryph:  Outdoor family coaster with mild drop.
Escape from Gringotts:  Indoor motion simulator/family coaster.  1 mild actual drop.  Brief spinning (not continuous like Teacups).
Hogwarts Express:  Inside train (tram) taking people from park-to-park.  Different story each way.  No drops/spins at all.  Requires hopper ticket.


----------



## DMLAINI

Thank you!!


----------



## heather13

DMLAINI said:


> We're planning our first Universal trip & I'm trying to figure out which HP rides I should avoid.  I don't think I get motion sickness (I love Star Tours at Hollywood Studios).  I can't spin & I don't like drops (but I tolerate some at WDW).  I like the mine train, Splash Mountain, Big Thunder, & I can't tolerate Space Mountain because my daughter loves it.



My husband can't tolerate teacups and certain other rides due to motion. He had no problem with anything at HP. I usually don't feel it but during Forbidden Journey was a teeny bit nauseous. I closed my eyes for a few moments and was fine. Both that and Escape stop and start a lot which helps.


----------



## brave321

We will be visiting during the holidays and I have a few questions...

We went there a few years ago and my husband could not fit on the ride for Forbidden Journey. He said the bar they pull down on top of you (the seat belt bar type thing, no clue what it's actually called) couldn't go over his shoulders. I did some research and it seems like many people can't fit on the right due to their shoulders being too wide. Has anyone else had experience with this? He would really like to ride it and it would be a shame for him to wait in line again, just to be told he can't ride it. 

I would also like to know if anyone has more details on the holiday events they are doing for Harry Potter?  I read their announcement on it, but they were pretty vague on what times entertainment would be happening, specifically the projection show onto Hogwarts. It's sounds really cool, but it'd be nice to know the timing so I can plan around it


----------



## coolmark18

I have bought 2 day 1 park tickets. Can I upgrade these in the park to ride the train?


----------



## andrewilley

coolmark18 said:


> I have bought 2 day 1 park tickets. Can I upgrade these in the park to ride the train?



Yes, but it probably won't be cheap.

Andre


----------



## sherlockmiles

Does anyone know if the new Hengist chocolate frog card is separated currently (ie so you can purchase him directly/specifically) or is he mixed in with everyone else right from the get go (so its just dumb luck if you get him or not).

Would love 2 for christmas gifts and am wondering how many chocolate frogs I'll need to buy when we get there 12/3......

THX


----------



## Baby Ninja

Hi. Forgive me if this has been asked previously, though does an interactive wand purchased in Universal Hollywood work in Orlando as well?  I was thinking of bringing it for our trip next week, though don’t want to risk damaging it during travel if not.


----------



## oakleycat

Yes!


Baby Ninja said:


> Hi. Forgive me if this has been asked previously, though does an interactive wand purchased in Universal Hollywood work in Orlando as well?  I was thinking of bringing it for our trip next week, though don’t want to risk damaging it during travel if not.



Yes they will!  Ours were purchased in Orlando and have been used many times in Hollywood where we have APs.  One was even replaced in Hollywood when it broke.  We're planning on taking them back to Orlando when we go in April.


----------



## Calee Sharff

This is great, thanks for all the work and organization! Will be a big help!


----------



## yulilin3

these were taken yesterday at Hogsmead. The Frog Choir/TriWizard had to cancel 2 shows because they had no way of getting to the stage


----------



## sherlockmiles

yulilin3 said:


> these were taken yesterday at Hogsmead. The Frog Choir/TriWizard had to cancel 2 shows because they had no way of getting to the stage



Ugg!! I'm sorry you're not able to fully enjoy this great place.


----------



## yulilin3

sherlockmiles said:


> Ugg!! I'm sorry you're not able to fully enjoy this great place.


I wasn't there, these were taken by my son who works at frogs


----------



## Chuckers

Wow! I am so glad the crowds won't be like that when I go!


----------



## sherlockmiles

yulilin3 said:


> I wasn't there, these were taken by my son who works at frogs


I meant to ask you which dinner was your son.   We saw 2 different choirs during or trip.


----------



## astephen2

Any tips for getting picked at Ollivanders? Does it matter if you go to IoA or USF’s Ollivanders?


----------



## fiasco32

astephen2 said:


> Any tips for getting picked at Ollivanders? Does it matter if you go to IoA or USF’s Ollivanders?



It's my understanding that there is no real rhyme or reason to who gets picked. I've heard of people in decked out HP gear (robe and everything) getting picked and not getting picked. I've heard of random dads in their 40s getting picked. Seems like it's just kind of up to the TM.


----------



## schumigirl

astephen2 said:


> Any tips for getting picked at Ollivanders? Does it matter if you go to IoA or USF’s Ollivanders?



Yep, it really is just your luck........


----------



## fiasco32

How much of the queue does the EP lane skip in FJ and Gringotts both? Want to go through the whole thing and experience it all but don't want to necessarily wait in line forever...


----------



## sherlockmiles

fiasco32 said:


> How much of the queue does the EP lane skip in FJ and Gringotts both? Want to go through the whole thing and experience it all but don't want to necessarily wait in line forever...


at gringotts you dont miss too much.  at fb you do miss a bit.  

You can take you're time in both express lines - just let others pass you.

We went through the regular lines first ride and then always hit the express.  But you can also do the opposite - use express to get to the ride quickly and then if you liked it go back through regular if you have time or want to.


----------



## ginny65

Being on a tight budget, if we do not buy the park to park pass, can we still at least get close to the train to see the outside since we won't be able to ride it?


----------



## fiasco32

ginny65 said:


> Being on a tight budget, if we do not buy the park to park pass, can we still at least get close to the train to see the outside since we won't be able to ride it?



Without spoiling much, that just won't work. The whole part of getting "to" the train is an experience, and it requires a park-to-park pass.


----------



## ginny65

Okay, that being said, is do you think that purchasing the Unlimited Express Pass is necessary for the week of May 13 (it would be midweek when we go).


----------



## fiasco32

Right now, according to Touring Plans, that week looks relatively low (3-4 out of 10) in the middle of the week, so perhaps not.

But I'll caveat that with the fact that we went last year and the forecast was for a 4 out of 10 day, and it ended up being a 7 out of 10 day. We didn't have the Express Unlimited and we did fine, though. I think we waited 30 minutes for Gringotts (went around 11 am) but the line for Forbidden Journey was over an hour. Hogwarts Express was probably 25 minutes each way IIRC.


----------



## ILovePixieDust

ginny65 said:


> Being on a tight budget, if we do not buy the park to park pass, can we still at least get close to the train to see the outside since we won't be able to ride it?



In Hogsmeade there is a Hogwarts Express Engine set up as part of the scenery that you can take pictures at. You don't get the whole train but a sense of it. It's right in front of the entrance to the ride so you dont need to enter the part where they scan your tickets. Here is a link to a photo:

http://www.alamy.com/stock-photo-ho...-station-in-the-wizarding-world-65350801.html


----------



## klo1335

fiasco32 said:


> Without spoiling much, that just won't work. The whole part of getting "to" the train is an experience, and it requires a park-to-park pass.


 They scan your park to park tickets right at the entrance so there is no way to see the whole train.  I do know that there is a spot in NY on the Studios side where you can see the train go past.  It's kinda tucked in the back so you have to look for it.  Maybe look into this?


----------



## Robo56

ginny65 said:


> Okay, that being said, is do you think that purchasing the Unlimited Express Pass is necessary for the week of May 13 (it would be midweek when we go).



I will be very honest with you. I have been taking the grandchildren to Universal in May for last few years it has gotten busier at that time. The last 2 1/2 weeks of May things are picking up pretty heavy.

Have you thought of costing out staying onsite at RPR, HRH or PBH during your stay. The Unlimited Express pass is included in your say at these Resorts. It’s good day of check in and check out. This would be a significant cost saving for a family.


----------



## ginny65

We have always stayed at HR and love that perk.  However, this time we are staying at a family member's timeshare using points so we can't beat that price!   I guess if we go, we will buy the Unlimited Express Pass then.  Thanks


----------



## noahlilymama

Hi all! We planned our first trip a week ago and we arrive this weekend so I am starting to panic. I am used to WDW where I plan every last detail and know the parks well. We are staying at the Hard Rock Hotel and have UEP/Hogwarts Train passes for 2 park days. Any tips? I am worried we need to have a bit of a strategy given President's Week crowds. We are early risers and will be there at opening. Looks like we can get in an hour early at IOA. My daughter has Celiacs Disease so I've been researching where we can safely eat, but haven't had a chance to work out a general touring plan. Kids are 11/12, huge Harry Potter fans, will not want to ride any intense roller coasters. I am reading everywhere, but appreciate anyone willing to take the time to offer any guidance.


----------



## macraven

_ The quick access sticky has a section about help for dietary issues

Send an email through that contact link to UO 

Include your request for eateries that offer food for those with celiac issues

You should receive a reply within a couple of days_


----------



## Lori74

noahlilymama said:


> Hi all! We planned our first trip a week ago and we arrive this weekend so I am starting to panic. I am used to WDW where I plan every last detail and know the parks well. We are staying at the Hard Rock Hotel and have UEP/Hogwarts Train passes for 2 park days. Any tips? I am worried we need to have a bit of a strategy given President's Week crowds. We are early risers and will be there at opening. Looks like we can get in an hour early at IOA. My daughter has Celiacs Disease so I've been researching where we can safely eat, but haven't had a chance to work out a general touring plan. Kids are 11/12, huge Harry Potter fans, will not want to ride any intense roller coasters. I am reading everywhere, but appreciate anyone willing to take the time to offer any guidance.


you can download the app, that will help with wait times. have a great time!! don't sweat it!


----------



## psac

noahlilymama said:


> Hi all! We planned our first trip a week ago and we arrive this weekend so I am starting to panic. I am used to WDW where I plan every last detail and know the parks well. We are staying at the Hard Rock Hotel and have UEP/Hogwarts Train passes for 2 park days. Any tips? I am worried we need to have a bit of a strategy given President's Week crowds. We are early risers and will be there at opening. Looks like we can get in an hour early at IOA. My daughter has Celiacs Disease so I've been researching where we can safely eat, but haven't had a chance to work out a general touring plan. Kids are 11/12, huge Harry Potter fans, will not want to ride any intense roller coasters. I am reading everywhere, but appreciate anyone willing to take the time to offer any guidance.



Touring plans has great descriptions of all the rides, so you can decide ahead of time which to ride or not. My wife won’t do coasters, and she still had a great time, especially in the immersive HP areas.  The Express Pass helps immensely. That really takes most of the planning out of it. I would still hit one of the HP areas first before the small shops get crowded, but it may not really matter that much. Just be sure to take the train both ways since it’s different each way!  

We did first day IOA to HP, train over to Diagon Alley, train back when done, rest of IOA. Day 2 US including Diagon Alley again (the best part). You could probably do the opposite of day 1 and go back to Hogsmead again, hang out a little, and back again if you want to do the train both days!  

But I’m sure there are tons of other good ways to do it. Enjoy!


----------



## noahlilymama

Thanks so much, this is very helpful and likely to be very similar to our plans. It would be a dream if my 12yo son got picked at Olivander's and I thought I read you have a better shot in Diagon Alley and going early. I also read another blog that said to start in London and start as the books do. I don't have the lay of the land down yet, so just want to have some sort of loose strategy ahead of time. We definitely plan to ride the train both ways.


----------



## antmaril

We returned yesterday from three nights at Universal (staying at ROR). We had 4-Day Park to Park Passes.  I just wanted to mention how much my adult son (age 31) enjoyed the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.   He has been a huge fan ever since he read the first book when he was a boy.  He thought they did an awesome job of bringing the books to life.  He is a nurse practitioner and was walking around in a Ravenclaw robe and tie and was having a ball.  He also bought a scarf and, of course, a wand.  After he bought the robe and tie, he wanted me to take his picture in front of the "School Robes" store.  Then, he said "Should I wear them around?"  I told him if he wanted to wear the robe, that this is really the only place he could do that.  Nobody is judging and everybody gets it!   Go for it!  So, he kept them on (until it got too hot).   We had a great time.  I loved riding the Hogwarts Express.  Big fun!


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

Going first week of December this year. Do we NEED an express pass? The Park to Park ticket is already a lot and we really only want to see Harry Potter.


----------



## sherlockmiles

That's when we went in 2017.  Most waits were on the shorter side, but EP made most walk ons.


----------



## MickeyMouseCD524

sherlockmiles said:


> That's when we went in 2017.  Most waits were on the shorter side, but EP made most walk ons.


Is shorter wait like 30 mins or less?


----------



## sherlockmiles

yes - with the occasional exception.


----------



## schumigirl

We were there from Dec 2nd till the 9th and we were glad of EP.

It was busier than expected. Just checked my notes from our trip. 

We saw regular FJ line average 50 minutes for most of the time we were there, Hulk at times was 60 minutes, Despicable Me is always a long queue, Mummy we saw the line out the door for the regular queue which is quite unusual........we did see it at 30 minutes a couple of times. Transformers we waited 15 minutes in EP one day as there had been a problem with the ride and had to wait longer.......that can happen anytime. 

RRR had the longest lines we had seen, we visit September when even in so quiet days it can get busy, but this was busy. Gringotts was 45 minutes I average. 

So, no you don’t “need” it.......but we were SO glad we had it with our hotel stay as we hate queueing........ 

We don’t ever do EE so not sure what the Potter rides are like at that time. 

With EP we had no waits apart from the ride breakdown moment.


----------



## sheila14

Does anyone know where I can locate the dates for the light show for Harry Potter while I am there in August?? I would love to see this but I am not finding my information. Thank you


----------



## CAPSLOCK

https://www.universalorlando.com/we...ormation/show-times/index.html#show-times-ioa

But sadly they do not post that far in advance.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

fiasco32 said:


> It's my understanding that there is no real rhyme or reason to who gets picked. I've heard of people in decked out HP gear (robe and everything) getting picked and not getting picked. I've heard of random dads in their 40s getting picked. Seems like it's just kind of up to the TM.




What does “getting picked for Ollivander’s mean?   What do they do?

Thanks!


----------



## Kivara

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> What does “getting picked for Ollivander’s mean?   What do they do?
> 
> Thanks!



It's an interactive show. There will be about 10-15 people in Olliander's shop. One person is chosen to come forward and have "the wand choose the wizard." Ollivander will chat with them, go over a few things, offer different wands to swish about...and different special effects will go off...until the "right wand" chooses the wizard.
Then you are let out into the rest of the wand shop, and the "chosen person" along with everyone else has a choice to buy a wand or not.


----------



## Linkura

Trying to confirm that you can still do "tours" for both the Forbidden Journey and Gringotts queues.  I'd love to do that and then single rider to save time and be able to explore the queues as much as I want.  Anyone know?


----------



## schumigirl

Linkura said:


> Trying to confirm that you can still do "tours" for both the Forbidden Journey and Gringotts queues.  I'd love to do that and then single rider to save time and be able to explore the queues as much as I want.  Anyone know?



It’s just a walk through. You do it on your own.


----------



## Linkura

schumigirl said:


> It’s just a walk through. You do it on your own.


So that's a yes, you can still do a walkthrough at both rides?


----------



## Kivara

I thought when they added the Express lines at those, they were the original tour lines. I haven't been since they added Express to all the Potter rides, so I'm not the one to ask for accuracy, just what I had heard.


----------



## Linkura

Oh well, it's not a big deal.  I can just try to hit the rides first thing or last thing.  Thanks.


----------



## Linkura

Follow-up:  I asked elsewhere and they said you can no longer do the tour walkthrough now that they have EP lines.  Oh well.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

If you are there early, the line can be essentially non-existent, so you can just walk through the normal queue. There are a few rooms with little shows that you should stop to watch (it is easy to stand out of the way to allow others to go past). And it doesn't have to be early entry, just first thing after park opening.


----------



## xmansmom

sheila14 said:


> Does anyone know where I can locate the dates for the light show for Harry Potter while I am there in August?? I would love to see this but I am not finding my information. Thank you


What is the light show?  I saw somewhere that they light up Hogwarts.  Is this the same thing?  Is it actually a show or do they just light it up?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Lights / music / narration by the Sorting Hat. Pretty cool to watch, just lasts a few minutes.


----------



## xmansmom

CAPSLOCK said:


> Lights / music / narration by the Sorting Hat. Pretty cool to watch, just lasts a few minutes.


Thanks.


----------



## schumigirl

For those who were asking.......

You absolutely CAN still do the walk through of the Castle......we’ve done it many times and did it again last week. 

It’s not a tour, you just walk through.


----------



## 2mickeys1minnie

If I have an older wand I got in 2014 before they sold interactive ones, can I exchange it and pay the difference for an interactive wand? Thanks


----------



## macraven

_They did allow an exchange right after the interactive wands were released but don’t think they do that exchange now 

But, it never hurts to take your old wand when you go and ask the workers there if you can pay the difference to upgrade

Maybe you will get lucky and they will allow it
Hope so!_


----------



## klo1335

schumigirl said:


> For those who were asking.......
> 
> You absolutely CAN still do the walk through of the Castle......we’ve done it many times and did it again last week.
> 
> It’s not a tour, you just walk through.



My friend was just there in June/July and she was really nervous and texting me because they wanted to go through the castle but not ride the ride.  I told her to just get in line and then when you get to the ride just opt out.  They did this and said it was no issue and they had a great time as it let them cool off from the sun and they got to see inside   So don't ask for a tour just get in the line.


----------



## schumigirl

klo1335 said:


> My friend was just there in June/July and she was really nervous and texting me because they wanted to go through the castle but not ride the ride.  I told her to just get in line and then when you get to the ride just opt out.  They did this and said it was no issue and they had a great time as it let them cool off from the sun and they got to see inside   So don't ask for a tour just get in the line.



Yes...…...we did this again......told the ride attendants as we entered we were just walking through the Castle and not riding so we didn't have to deposit my bag,  didn't stay with the line, just let folks past us as we stopped to look at things...……

It is ideal for folks who don't want to ride, but don't want to miss out on seeing everything.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Happy birthday potter/Rowling


----------



## sherlockmiles

What's the latest news/schedule on the new HP rides?


----------



## nighttowll

To clarify the walkthrough / tour thing. 

You can no longer do the dedicated Tour Only line anymore. This line has now become the EP line. This means no more walking up when there is an hour plus wait or more and walking strait in to look around the castle at your own pace in your own empty line. One of the things I liked the most about the Tour Only line was how empty and quiet some of the sections of it were, especially the portrait area. It really felt like you had the castle to your self.

Even though the Tour Only line is gone, you can still walk through the standby line and just not ride. You actually get to see more of the castle this way as the standby line includes the greenhouse which the old Tour Only line skipped. You’ll just have to step back and let people pass you by if you want to take your time. When you reach the end, simply tell the TM you don’t want to ride, and they will let you out the exit right before the boarding area where the sorting hat is. The hat is the only thing you will miss, and if there are no crowds while you are touring, they will usually let you go up and see the hat before exiting (this is rare as it is almost always crowded).

There are a few things to note about using this new standby method to do Tour Only. You’ll have to wait in the standby line which may be very long, and you will also still be forced to wait in the locker line, even though you don’t need a locker since you aren’t riding. The current practice right now is to force everyone into the same locker line. It’s the stupidest thing I’ve ever seen and creates a huge line for those without bags to wait in. I’m hoping the policy changes soon. This wasn’t the case with the old Tour Only line which let you skip the locker line, saving a ton of time. To get the most enjoyable experience, I’d try to tour in the early morning or late evening or in the off-season when crowds will be the lowest. If that’s not possible, you'll have to decide if an hour plus wait in a crowded line is worth seeing the castle or not. The other considerations are the crowds and cramped space, since you no longer have you’re own private line. The old Tour Only line provided a great open space to spread out, pose, and take great pics. In a regular line, surrounded by people, taking pics is much harder. Also, depending on crowds, it may be harder to see over or around people or even to let the constant stream of people who are riding pass you by if you want to stay in a certain area longer. However, it really depends on crowd levels if any of this is an issue or not. 

On another note, if you have an EP, then you will be routed through the old Tour Only line anyway. It should be less crowded and a shorter wait, so there won’t be as huge of a difference going through the EP line and not riding, as there would be going through the standby line and not riding.


*Old Tour Only Line*

Designated line for those wishing to only tour the castle and not ride.
You had to ask to do the line. You told a TM out front you wanted to do the castle tour, and they would open the roped off line and let you through.

The line was not used for any other purpose.
The line was usually empty of people. You might encounter one or two more groups making their way through if you stuck around long enough.
As you had the line basically to yourself, you had room to spread out and pose for pics without being in anyone’s way.
You were not required to wait in the locker line before entering.
You could carry bags through the line.
The line skipped the greenhouse.
You were not allowed to ride. You had to exit at the end of the tour.

*New Tour Only Option*

It is not a separate line or special tour offered by Universal.
You simply see the castle as you wait in either the regular standby or EP line.
You do not need to ask or tell anyone up front you are touring only. You only need to tell the TM at the end you would like to exit.

You wait in line with everyone else who is waiting to ride.
You must go through the locker line.
You can carry bags through the line as long as you tell the TMs you aren’t riding if they question you.
You can change your mind about doing Tour Only and decide to ride after all (assuming you don’t have bags).


Hopefully, this helps to clear up the difference between the new Tour Only verses the old Tour Only and why some people are saying it isn’t available anymore and some are saying it is. For the record, if you ask a TM, they will tell you it is no longer available as they are referring to the old official tour only line. I’m 99% sure you can walk through all Universal queues without riding, so it’s really no different anymore than going through any other line.


----------



## bobafemme

Are there dates yet for January's Potter event? I can't seem to find them, and I want to avoid it. I am a HP fan, but I really don't want to be there when so concentrated.


----------



## macraven

_I was there 2 years ago, last week of January when it was the potter gala

Parks were not crowded
Peeps that go for the Potter event mainly did the events at the hotel during the day

Maybe pull up with the search button to find the threads of this past January that discussed that last week of January crowds or lack of_


----------



## bobafemme

It seems it was cancelled, based on the pass holder facebook.


----------



## macraven

_Saw the notice online today that the Potter gala is officially canceled for 2019_


----------



## mjhtvchick

bobafemme said:


> Are there dates yet for January's Potter event? I can't seem to find them, and I want to avoid it. I am a HP fan, but I really don't want to be there when so concentrated.



No event in 2019 - http://www.mugglenet.com/2018/09/no-celebration-of-harry-potter-at-universal-orlando-for-2019/


----------



## Candycane83

Any news on the new coaster? Wanted to know when the opening might be next year...  TIA!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Candycane83 said:


> Any news on the new coaster? Wanted to know when the opening might be next year...  TIA!



This was posted to the News Round Up 2018 thread earlier today:
http://www.mugglenet.com/2018/09/whats-that-building-updates-on-universals-new-harry-potter-ride/


----------



## Candycane83

sherlockmiles said:


> This was posted to the News Round Up 2018 thread earlier today:
> http://www.mugglenet.com/2018/09/whats-that-building-updates-on-universals-new-harry-potter-ride/


Thank you!!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I thought it was supposed to be open Summer 2019...


----------



## jnjusoioa

sherlockmiles said:


> This was posted to the News Round Up 2018 thread earlier today:
> http://www.mugglenet.com/2018/09/whats-that-building-updates-on-universals-new-harry-potter-ride/



I think I am blind, I didn't see any date on this article?? Can anyone help?? I see the construction is coming along, do they have any idea what time of year it might be opening??


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

jnjusoioa said:


> I think I am blind, I didn't see any date on this article?? Can anyone help?? I see the construction is coming along, do they have any idea what time of year it might be opening??



Summer 2019, not sure what month "summer" means though.


----------



## jnjusoioa

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Summer 2019, not sure what month "summer" means though.



_Thank you, think I will just plan for Christmas, that is when I usually like to go, or maybe wait and see when it goes open. Thank you again._


----------



## Candycane83

I see they released a teaser poster today! And it says more details to come in early 2019! Hoping it opens before the 4th of July!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Yes, I saw that on Theme Park Stop's fb page.


----------



## TommyJK

There's a thread in another Universal Board that I read that has construction update pics almost daily on the coaster and a lot of chatter around it, but I don't know if it's ok to post links to other message boards (hard to tell if that would constitute breaking one of the "Links to other Sites" rules.)

Construction seems to be going very well (all track laid down, buildings construction coming along nicely etc.).


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

That site that shall not be named


----------



## damo

The other forum I frequent with good updates is http://forums.insideuniversal.net


----------



## imprint

We had an interesting experience on Forbidden Journey a few weeks ago.  My wife, daughter, and I had a booth to ourselves.  When the ride was ending, we exited to the handicap loading area.  The attendant asked us if we wanted to ride again, so we gladly accepted.  She asked us to all switch seats (which she assigned to us).  Then off we went on the ride again.  Then when the ride was over, we unloaded in the regular location.  It was weird but great to ride twice without queuing up again!


----------

